#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-13
<winter> Admc: ping
<Admc> Pong
<winter> ale mój serwer uzywa teraz 63mb/249
<Admc> Bo nie masz interfejsu graficznego
<winter> nom
<winter> ale
<winter> wiedz
<winter> że
<winter> jak działał tam clamav to używał ponad 120
<winter> teraz już nie używam clamav
<Admc> I obciążających bajerów
<winter> także jest mniej obciążający niż taki android
<Admc> Mój telefon praktycznie nie ma gpu więc procek musi wszystko trenować
<winter> tam masz arma jakiegoś
<Admc> Tak Armv6
<Admc> Quallcomm msm7022 chyba
<Admc> Ale jestem pewien
<Admc> 520 MHz ale podkręciłem do 614 MHz
<winter> podkręciłeś? jak i po co
<winter> tylko więcej energii będzie zużywał
<Admc> Czasem ustawiam też 748 MHz
<Admc> System szybciej chodzi
<Admc> Zauważalnie szybciej
<winter> ale krócej
<Admc> I tak chodzi jeden dzień
<Admc> Tyle samo co przed
<winter> a to ma więcej rdzeni? oO
<Admc> Nie
<Admc> To stary telefon
<Admc> Z 2009 roku
<winter> czas na herbatkę
<Admc> Po prostu bardzo często jestem połączony z internetem
<Admc> Mam nielimitowany internet
<Admc> Okej, ja idę spać
<Admc> Pa wszystkim
<winter> o/
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<m477> o/
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> winter: \o/
<m477> PUCIOHENZAP
<winter> ciekierap
<m477> :D
 * winter je rosół
 * m477 za 6 h ma zajecia
<winter> biedmy m477 :-(
<m477> ide pranie wyciagnac
<winter> w sowieckiej rosji to pranie wyciąga ciebie
<m477> o/
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<m477> winter:
<m477> winter:
<m477> winter:
<winter> co tam
<m477> zastanwiam sie czy jest sens isc spac
<winter> jak chcesz
<lisu> powitać
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> czym stresowac cpu?
<foreste> do testow
<lisu> nakrzycz na niego
<lisu> foreste: było cos takiego... cpu burn czy cos
<foreste> wymienilem paste
<foreste> w lapku bo kamien byl
<lisu> kurde ten jebany windows, juz 3 raz mi kreator sprzetu uruchamia, a ja tylko wymieniłem mysze z 1 na usb na drugą tez na usb
<foreste> duo core szo az do 60c
<lisu> foreste: a tam, u mnie czasem do 80 jedzie i to ni problem, raz zanotowałem 105 st, ale gada wyłączyłem baterie wyciągając
<lisu> co jest z tym kurwa windowsem, juz 3 raz każe mi instalować jebaną mysz która chodzi normalnie
<lisu> da sie jakoś wyjebać z tego gównianego windowsa ten kreator sprzętu, bo mnie wkurwia niesamowicie
<lisu> wiem, usługe wyłącze
<foreste> format c:
<foreste> :)
<lisu> foreste: a może o krok dalej! wywalenie partycji :D
<lisu> kurwa znowu
<lisu> ja sie chyba nerwicy nabawie przy tym jebanym windowsie
<lisu> menu start otwietra sie 20 sekund
<lisu> uruchomienie przeglądarki to czas 1 minuty, w portywach do 90 sek
<Matan[M]> bry
<jacekowski> lisu: u mnie dziala
<lisu> jacekowski: co ci działa?
<lisu> jacekowski: a o windowsie piszesz, no u mnie też już działa. Ten złom dałem na pare dni innej osobie, bo formatowałem/ czyscilem, kopie robilem tamtego, po paru dniach przychodzi zapaprany smieciami... i jak tu czlowiek normalnie moze cos zrobic na tym?
<jacekowski> nie dawaj komus hasla administratora
<jacekowski> na linuxie tez na koncie administratora nie pracujesz
<lisu> teraz juz wiem :) czlowiek madry po szkodzie
<lisu> teraz będę ciachał prawa dostępu do wszystkiego, nawet jak mysz będzie chciał podłączyć inna, to dostanie bana x)
<lisu> z innej beczki: czy duzo jest roboty, aby sprawić, zeby zasoby na win2k3 serwer uwierzytelniały się w openldap i przydzielały dostęp dla osób z ldap?
<qermit> kerberos
<lisu> hmm, musi być ten kabanos? z tego co kojarze w 2k3 jest opcja ldap auth.
<foreste> ide spac ;p
<jacekowski> cale AD to ldap
<jacekowski> i jak sobie schemat ldapa z AD przeniesiesz na innego ldapa to mozesz zewnetrznego ldapa uzywac
<foreste> puscilem cpu stress na duo core
<jacekowski> tylko zmieniasz odpowiednie rekordy SRV
<foreste> i de spac ;]
<foreste> wytrzyma cpu stress kilka godzin ?
<foreste> stresuje go programem prime95
<jacekowski> musi
<jacekowski> prime95 jest delikatne
<foreste> to cpu mobile
<foreste> t2080
<foreste> dalem paste nowa
<foreste> zalman stg
<jacekowski> srebrna?
<foreste> jak dojcie do 100c wylaczy sie
<foreste> nie
<foreste> szara
<jacekowski> no srebrna czyli
<jacekowski> wez lepiej to wywal
<jacekowski> wyczysc i zwykla ceramiczna uzyc
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole
<foreste> jacekowski:  http://qoop.pl/Tuning-PC/ZALMAN-Pasta-Termoprzewodzaca-ZMSTG1-35g/
<jacekowski> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118010&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-CPU+Thermal+Paste+/+Grease-_-Zalman+Tech+Co.++Ltd-_-35118010
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6da3zue> (at www.newegg.com)
<jacekowski> zalman $20 Thermal Conductivity : 4W/mK
<jacekowski> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100302
<jacekowski> najtansza pasta $4 Thermal Conductivity: 7.5 W/m-K
<foreste> ja dalem 30zl
<jacekowski> ale patrz, tansza pasta ma 2x lepsze przewodnictwo
<jacekowski> i na dodatek nie uwali ci komputera
<jacekowski> bo te srebrne pasty jak wysychaja zaczynaja sie kruszyc
<jacekowski> i masz potem wszedzie opilki srebrne w laptopie
<qermit> jacekowski: ale nie ma srebra
<qermit> test
<foreste> pong
<jacekowski> qermit: to jest albo srebro albo tlenek cynku
<foreste> to jak lakier ;d
<qermit> lajker?
<jacekowski> foreste: a czy ty wiesz w ogole jak takie pasty sie naklada?
<foreste> ma pedzel
<foreste> maluje rdzen tym
<jacekowski> jaka gruba warstwa?
<jacekowski> czy wyczysciles najpierw wszystko dokladnie?
<foreste> tak
<foreste> czyscilem
<jacekowski> jak masz drobny papier scierny to mozesz przejechac radiator delikatnie
<qermit> czy wyszlifowałeś wszystko do rdzenia?
<foreste> wartwa cienka
<foreste> zrobione
<foreste> jeszcze spirytusem umylem ;]
<foreste> tzn odluscilem
<foreste> ok bede potem
<foreste> narq
<qermit> to ja bede łojem
<jacekowski> jakies dobre sluchawki
<jacekowski> wygodne
<shpaq> mornin'
<mikexcr> shpaq: dobranoc
<mikexcr> [;
<shpaq> hi
<julek> czesc, mam do wydania 2500 na laptopa, dobry wybor?:
<julek> http://allegro.pl/moc-asus-k53sv-2x2-3ghz-8gb-640gb-gt540-1gb-hdmi-i1647971874.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3jxg3z3> (at allegro.pl)
<Dreadlish> o/
<Dreadlish> anybody here?
<Admc> A sandybridge działa już na linuxie?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: they seem to be idling
<gx> witam
<gx> mam ubuntu 10.04 lts chciałbym mieć w nim taką funkcjonalność że okna obite o kant ekranu powiększają się do jego połowy
<Admc> Takie coś jest w ubuntu 11.04
<BlessJah> Admc: w unity czy compizie?
<gx> wiem ale wolę wersję lts ubuntu z 11.04 miałem same problemy
<BlessJah> jak w compizie to instalujesz ccsm i szukasz w ustawieniach
<Admc> W compizie
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trza tapete zmeinić
<BlessJah> ccsm i grzebanie w ustawieniach
<BlessJah> gdzies to musi siedziec
<julek> Admc: tzn. nie dziala? czyli co? bedzie sie grzal, albo cos?
<Admc> Ale to coś jest tylko w najnowszym compizie 0.9.x
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mama się do gołej baby przyczepiła?
<Admc> A w 10.04 jest 0.8.x
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> nie czepiła sie
<gx> ja kiedyś to zrobiłem w starszym ubuntu ale nie mogę znaleźć opisu
<Admc> Julek: przełączanie kart graficznych chyba nie działa
<Wilczek> Poszukaj wtyczki aeropeek
<gx> da się w compize jako skrót zdefiniować lub jak macie wykonanie przy najechaniu na obszar pulpitu, taki ekran z bokami do zaznaczania
<Admc> Nie
<gx> jak walniesz o bok to wykona polecenie jakie ustawiles
<Admc> To była wtyczka grid
<Wilczek> możliwe
<Admc> Ale okna jest tylko w 0.9.x
<Admc> Ona*
<gx> ccsm wrzucę i się zobaczy zaraz
<BlessJah>  
<BlessJah> Obama dostarczy Internet ludziom w niedemokratycznych reżimach
<BlessJah> z osnews.pl
<Dreadlish> gdzie?
<BlessJah> wietrzę spisek
<gx> niech dostarczy ludziom z polskich wiosek :D
<Dreadlish> matko boska
<Dreadlish> nie tylko ty
<Dreadlish> neich dostarczy mi internet
<Dreadlish> a nie jakiś kikut 10mbit/s
<Admc> Lol
<Admc> Ja mam 2 Mb/s i nie narzekam
<gx> Admc, prawda jest taka że nawet tych dwóch
<gx> sorki ucięło mi tekst... na dwóch też dasz radę
<BlessJah> skoro już się chwalimy jak nam jest źle i niedobrze
<BlessJah> to mam 256kbps
<gx> tylko trzeba wszystko do pobrania z wyprzedzeniem kliknąć :D
<BlessJah> więc morda w kubeł, bo są jeszcze miejsca gdzie internet dopiero zapuszcza macki
<Admc> W mojej prababci internet trzeba na taczkach dowodzić
<gx> BlessJah, nie za ostro :D ja wiem, że Polska pozostawia wiele do życzenia ale czemu zaraz morda w kubeł :P
<Admc> Dowozić*
<Admc> Bo tam nawet zasięgu nie ma
<BlessJah> Admc: ja w swojej babci nie zakładałem jeszcze łącza
<BlessJah> tak wogóle to już tak można?
<BlessJah> gx: no to właśnie ta polska polskość, ponarzekać
<Admc> Hehe
<gx> mnie boli jedno, zostac isp w Polsce teraz jest trudno, warunki są kiepskie i przepisami tak cię kopią ze cholera
<gx> kupić dobre łącze podzielić się opłatą i zrobić sieć to już się łamie prawo lub regulamin
<gx> w ogóle to odprowadziliście podatek od prezentów pod choinkę (darowizna) :P
<Admc> Do 700 zl nie trzeba
<BlessJah> ja się przyznam, że nie biorę pieniędzy za korepetycje
<BlessJah> tylko nie wiem czy to ja jako świadczący za darmo usługę powinienem płacić podatek
<BlessJah> czy osoba która ma za darmo
<gx> ostatnio tyle się mówi o wolności :D kumpel najlepiej podsumował, że obecny ustrój i to co się dzieje w Polsce jest dalekie od wolności, bo wolność jest wtedy kiedy nic nie muszę a mogę wszystko :D
<Dreadlish> nom
<Admc> O lol przez chwilę miałem gprs
<Dreadlish> gz
<Admc> Zazwyczaj mam edge
<Admc> Czasem tylko 3g i hdspa łapie
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> u mnie edge nawet nie ma
<Admc> Ale ja w mieście mieszkam
<Admc> Co prawda na obrzeżach ale to jeszcze jest miasto
<BlessJah> bo tu jest europa
<Admc> 3g jest w większej części miasta
<BlessJah> jakie zycie jest ciężkie, nieprawdaż?
<Admc> Ja jestem na granicy zasięgu
<Admc> W jednym pokoju mam 3g a w drugim już nie
<gx> Admc, ceny mobilnego internetu i limity to porażka
<gx> nie wiecie czy w orange free (najlepsza obecnie ofertra neta na kartę) są godziny bez limitu co transferu nie liczy w nocy?
<Admc> Ja mam nielimitowany w telefonie za 9 zl/mies
<Dreadlish> gz
<Dreadlish> era
<Dreadlish> czy t-swabia?
<Admc> Tylko że jak przekroczę 150 MB to mi obniżają transfer
<Dreadlish> hy :D
<Admc> Ale używam  tego rzadko, jak wifi chujowo chodzi
<Admc> Więc nie przekraczam
<Dreadlish> hy
<Dreadlish> ja używałem przez 10 min
<Dreadlish> i przekroczyłem :D
<Admc> Lol
<Dreadlish> przez godzine było hsdpa
<Dreadlish> i przekroczyłem
<Admc> Ja włączyłem obrazki więc mi nie przekroczyło
<Admc> Jak podłączyłem do kompa
<gx> SPARTA! :D
<mati75> Admc: jest za 14 zł 300 MB
<Admc> Ja za 14 zl mogę mieć 500 MV
<Admc> M°
<Admc> MB
<Admc> Ale po co
<gx> w orange free na kartę jest więcej zaraz sprawdzę
<Admc> I tak tego bym nie wykorzystał
<mati75> w play za 10 jest 1 GB
<gx> gdzie masz zasięg play
<Admc> Ja miałem pakiet 25 MB i mi wystarczało
<gx> nie sprawdze jednak strona orange mi leci jak krew z nosa
<Wizard> ale odmłodniał nagle
<Admc> O_o
<Admc> Wkurza mnie to że w nowych telefonach z androidem nie montują już trackballów
<Admc> Trackball przydatna rzecz i wygodniejsza o dpada
<Admc> 'utf8
<Admc> Nie mam tyldy na klawiaturze telefonu
<gx> zrobiłem te aero snap proste to jest :D
<gx> znalazłem to o internecie na kartę w orange http://tinyurl.com/359rcpw
<gx> fajne jest to, że dostajesz bonus np 2 giga a 50 zl masz na wygadanie
<gx> jak mi się umowa z t-szwabia skończy to mykam do orange free
<Admc> Ja przechodzę do playa
<Admc> Bo dużo znajomych ma w playu
<gx> z tym netem w erze za 9 zl to jak jest?
<gx> mogę sobie to uruchomić i tel jako modem używać? i nawet jak przekrocze i będę miał gprs to nic więcej nie zapłacę?
<Admc> Chyba tak samo jak w plusie
<gx> ktoś wie jak zmienić czas wyłączenia touchpada podczas pisania?
<gx> czasami mi przeskakuje i się bałagan robi na ekranie
<Admc> Ja włączyłem touchpad całkowicie
<Admc> Myszka ftw
<gjm> Bry
<BlessJah> jak wróci:
<BlessJah> syndaemon -t -k -i 2 -d
<BlessJah> plus manual syndaemona
<BlessJah> `beep
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<PoKrAk1> Nawet niezle to na androidzie wygląda
<PoKrAk1> :)
<DarkWolf448> http://img96.ifotos.pl/2320/img/beztyt.png
<Wizard> file not found :>
<Nerihsa> to ten rysunek
<Nerihsa> :O
<DarkWolf448> wiem o tym :D
<Nerihsa> nipa~h
<Wilczek> Nerisha: co?
<Nerihsa> czy tylko ja tu ogladam anime :S
<Biszkopcik> ta
<winter> Nerihsa: zależy jakie
<Wilczek> Ja niedawno zacząłem Naruto oglądać :)
<winter> ja gitsa przerabiam
<Nerihsa> Wilczek--
<Nerihsa> winter++
 * spass woli wyjść na dwór
<Nerihsa> spass--
<Admc> Ja oglądałem Neon Genesis Evangelion, Chobits, GTO i kilka innych
<Nerihsa> mhm
<Admc> no i pokemony o ile to można zaliczyć
<Admc> xD
<Nerihsa> yhm
<Admc> teraz nie oglądam w ogóle
<Admc> To "Anime" pokemon jest chujowe ale cóż
<Admc> jako dzieciak się tym jarałem
<Nerihsa> a dragon ball :?
<Wilczek> kotek, kultura :)
<Admc> dragon bala nie pamiętam dobrze ale kiedyś czasem na rtl7 oglądałem
<Admc> ale nie wciągnęło mnie to
<Admc> potem grupa ITI to kupiła i zrobiła kanał do powtórek
<Nerihsa> potem sciagnela
<Nerihsa> i w programie uwaga superniania mowila jak to ta bajka ryje psyche i sa tam gole dziewczynki
<Nerihsa> :<
<Wilczek> ...
<Wizard> lol
<Nerihsa> chociaz i tak nei moge z tego jak ktos mowil ze to mu sie z hitlerem kojarzy
<Nerihsa> ssj i rasa aryjska etc
<winter> a propos
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/4E9lb.jpg
<winter> :-D
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Admc> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wilczek> ping
<Wilczek> 'ping
<BlessJah> Wilczek: nie baw się
<Admc> :P
<foreste> jak na freennode oodhaczyc invite na kanale co nie mozna wejsc ?
<foreste>  a mam na nim opa
<BlessJah> foreste: chanserv
<foreste> .ok
<foreste> ale jak wejsc na kanal invite ale mam  tam opa
<foreste> z
<HAL9000> ktos mial ostatnio do czynienia z fedora?
<BlessJah> HAL9000: Witamy na #ubuntu-pl, oficjalnym kanale wsparcia dla Ubuntu.
<fi9o> BlessJah: Przestrzegaj tego tez przy innych pytaniach o inne distros.
<BlessJah> fi9o: to znaczy?
<fi9o> BlessJah: Bo przy pytaniach o inne distros nie widzialem bys kogos upominal, ze tu kanal ubuntu jest
<fi9o> Moze sie czepiam, ale lubie ;)
<BlessJah> o, właśnie
<BlessJah> udało się komus postawić django przez fcgi za nginx-em pod archlinuksem?
 * BlessJah bierze nogi za pas i znika w chmurze pyłu...
<fi9o> ;)
<BlessJah> fi9o: nie mam nic do fedory, po prostu juz na starcie faux pas i to parukrotne
<BlessJah> niekonkretne, nieubunciarskie pytanie, zadane nie wiadomo po co i nie wiadomo do kogo
<BlessJah> HAL9000: chyba że szukasz cwaniaka
<fi9o> ;)
<HAL9000> wiec ktos wie jak to zainstalowac na xfs lub reiser ten instalotor pisze nawet przy wyborze xfs oficjalnie na liscie dostepnych fs ze na takim glownej partycji nie mozna utworzyc
<HAL9000> wiec ktos wie ocb
<BlessJah> http://www.google.com/search?q=install+fedora+on+xfs+root+filesystem&hl=en&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=images&tbs=,qdr:m
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3m52pod> (at www.google.com)
<BlessJah> HAL9000: this link follow you must, young padawan
<HAL9000> czyli nikt tutaj nie ma pojecia trzeba bylo tak od razu (ja po prostu chacialem sobie oszczedzic czasu szukajac losowych odpowiedzi w google) ;-) wiec looz
<BlessJah> chacialem sobie oszczedzic czasu szukajac losowych odpowiedzi w google
<BlessJah> podpadłeś
<HAL9000> alez sie boje
<BlessJah> HAL9000: my tak właśnie odpowiadamy na znakomitą większość waszych pytań
<BlessJah> sprawdzamy te losowe odpowiedzi w google
<HAL9000> looz
<Ciaho> looz?
<BlessJah> Ciaho: looz
<BlessJah> lozo
<BlessJah> łozo!
<BlessJah> on mówi że słucha łoza
<BlessJah> tak się ten gościu nazywał?
<Ciaho> ¿?
<BlessJah> losowy wynik google mówi że chodzi prawdopodobnie o Wojciecha Łozowskiego
<BlessJah> Ciaho: no nie wiem, założyłem że to jakaś literówka
<BlessJah> i tak jakoś mi looz-lozo-łozo podpasowało
<Ciaho> chyba że chodzi mu o "Agencja Artystyczno Reklamowa LOOZ"
<BlessJah> no właśnie imo kwestii 'looz' wyniki google były zbyt losowe nawet jak dla mnie
<BlessJah> HAL9000: o co chodziło z tym 'looz'?
<BlessJah> to jakaś zagadka?
<Ciaho> sprawdza nas pewnie
<BlessJah> a
<BlessJah> czy jesteśmy czujni
<Matan[M]> bry
<jacekowski> skad sie tacy idioci biora
<BlessJah> jacekowski: hm... z reala się biorą
<jacekowski> jezu
<BlessJah> mały staz w internecie, są jak małe dzieci
<jacekowski> to jakies straszne miejsce musi byc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: byłem, nic ciekawego
<BlessJah> ludzie, samochody, hałas i brud
<BlessJah> trochę niebezpiecznie nawet
<Dreadlish> re
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/dsc00500u.jpg/
<foreste> mozna kupic nagrywarki tym wejsciem ?
<Dreadlish> to jest sata laptopowa
<Dreadlish> chyba
<foreste> przez to idzie prad i dane
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to allegro
<foreste> naped to sony-nec
<foreste> samsungi robia takim ?
<jacekowski> to jest atapi
<jacekowski> a nie sata
<foreste> czyli cieszko bedzie ?
<foreste> laptop jest z 2007r
<Admc> wie ktoś gdzie w gnome-mplayerze ustawić kodowanie napisów na windows?
<Admc> bo nie mogę znaleźć
<Admc> a specjaliści z vlc usunęli wsparcie dla napisów txt
<Admc> co ciekawe w ustawieniach na karcie "napisy" nie ma wyboru kodowania
<amanda99> Hei, poklikash ktoS?
<Dreadlish> nope
<Filar> cześć
<amanda99> |{()cHA|V| JuSt1NA b1eberA
<Filar> Wyp... ją
<Filar> I nasłać abw
<BlessJah> to nie DaZ...
<BlessJah> buahahaha
<Admc> O_o
<amanda99> Ja cię nie rozoOomiem
<Admc> pokemon!
<Admc> mam gdzieś great balla
<Admc> ma 12 lvl sądząc po nicku
<amanda99> WtF?
<BlessJah> powiem tak...
<amanda99> |\|i3 CZ4_|3 w45
<BlessJah> 06-13.log:1914-!- DarkWolf448_ [~michal671@as3-170.krakow.dialup.inetia.pl] has quit [Quit: Wychodzi]
<BlessJah> 06-13.log:1915-!- amanda99 [~bieberek@as3-170.krakow.dialup.inetia.pl] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<amanda99> kur*a
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<Dreadlish> rikrold ju
<DarkWolf448> Wredny jesteś :P
<DarkWolf448> Ale muszę przyznać
<DarkWolf448> Użyłem tłumacza, ja bym nie potrafił tak pisać z myśli :D
<DarkWolf448> "myśli" ^^
<Admc> heh
<Admc> wiedziałem że ci się nie uda
<BlessJah> ociekasz ajebistością
<Admc> a chciałeś zaszpanować
<BlessJah> DarkWolf448: z jakiego windowsa piszesz?
 * BlessJah ma przed sobą karkołomne zadanie
<DarkWolf448> O.o
<Admc> pewnie z visty ;)
<DarkWolf448> Ubuntu 11.04 z GNOME2
<BlessJah> chcę by moja brama myślała że jestem dla niej bramą
<DarkWolf448> ;P
<BlessJah> to wogóle możliwe?
<Admc> ubuntu jest dla n00bów
<Admc> stfu n00b
<Admc> man mplayer - tyle opcji a nie mogę znaleźć zasranego kodowania napisów
<Dreadlish> ubuntu jest dla noobów
<Dreadlish> nakoorwyay debiana jak już bardzo chcesz
<Dreadlish> Admc: -cp
<Dreadlish> ...
<Dreadlish> Admc: -cp kodowanie
<Dreadlish> tak trudno?
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> tam
<Dreadlish> na pewno
<Admc> może za szybko scrollowałem
<Dreadlish> sie wciska /
<Dreadlish> i sie pisze
<Dreadlish> a nie scrolluje
<Dreadlish> normalnei szukać po manie nie umiecie
<BlessJah> Admc: najszybciej by ci było chyba zmienic kodowanie
<Admc> można tak?
<Admc> nawet nie wiedziałem
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ja zapytałem google
 * BlessJah nie ma mplayera...
<Admc> już chciałem szukać mana w internecie
<BlessJah> Admc: mozna i szukac w google i zmieniac kodowanie i szukac w manualu
 * Dreadlish zawsze ustawia kodowanie bo debile muszą to pisać w cp1250...
<Admc> Error parsing option on the command line: -cp
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: iconv
<Dreadlish> yy?
<BlessJah> NAME iconv - codeset conversion
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<BlessJah> czemu po name nie ma newline?
<Dreadlish> a!
<Dreadlish> -subcp
<Dreadlish> sorry
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: iconv -f cp1250 -t utf8
<Dreadlish> mplayer -subcp voila
<BlessJah> plus jest ten że icong bardzo lajtowo traktuje pisownię kodowac
<Dreadlish> można sie iconvem męczyć ;d
<Dreadlish> a nawet prościej
<BlessJah> iso8859-2 ISO_8859-2, naprawdę dziwnie to mozna zapisać i iconv powinien odczytać
<Dreadlish> no
<Admc> udało się do cholery
<Admc> mplayer -subcp windows-1250 '/home/adam/.jdownloader/downloads/The_Hours.part1/The.Hours.avi'
<Admc> z tym że do nie wygodne
<Admc> a pisało że lektor PL
<Dreadlish> mplayer -subcp cp1250
<Nerihsa> cp :O
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/dvd-slim-czy-rade-kupic-takim-gniazdem-t449917.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5uzh77a> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<jacekowski> foreste: to masz standardowe atapi
<foreste> I DA RADE KUPIC ?
<foreste> ups caps
<BlessJah> foreste: myślę że w sklepie by wiedzieli
<Wizard> joł!
<BlessJah> połaczenie z facebookiem z jakimi serwerami łączy?
<BlessJah> wiem że coś z od aplikacji było
<Ciaho> BlessJah, a co?
<BlessJah> Ciaho: chcę namieszac u siebie w lanie
<Ciaho> ja na fejsbuku w adbloku mam
<Ciaho> *facebook.com/* *facebook.net/* i *fbcdn.net/*
<foreste> facebooka uzywam ;]
<Ciaho> fejsbuka*
<Dreadlish> fejasbuka
<Ciaho> mordoksiąg
<Dreadlish> ta
<qermit> fejsik
<Wizard> pejsdzbuka?
<Wizard> ja wrzuciłem w adblock
<Wizard> nie mogę patrzeć na te krzywe ryje na różnych stronach
<qermit> kiedy wyjdzie kernel 3.0?
<Wizard> 'sto krzywych mord lubi to!'
<Wizard> qermit: za miesiąc,dwa?
<qermit> zastanawiam się które jądro wziąźć na tapetę aby zrobić armowe dziecko
<Admc> podoba mi się ta nowa numeracja
<Admc> mniej zawiła jest
<Admc> 3.0, 3.1, 3.2, 3.3 itd.
<Wizard> lololololol
<Wizard> to nie będzie już 3.0.24? :>
<qermit> Wizard: czy brać 2.6.35.y czy wziąźć 2.6.39.y czy może 3.0
<Dreadlish> wal 3.0
<Dreadlish> dev ftw
<Wizard> qermit: ja bym nie deliberował, tylko postawił to, co jest w natty
<qermit> chyba wezme 2.6.39.y
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/art24195-7.html jacekowski
<foreste> ta pasta
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> jakieś dziwne pasty
<Dreadlish> weźcie normalną pastę termoprzewodzącą
<foreste> nie przewodzi pradu
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<Dreadlish> i tak tam nic do prądu sie nie tka
<lisu> o/
<TheNumb> Ja bym brał 3.0-rc2
<winter> lulz
<TheNumb> Dają to biorę!
 * TheNumb ma ochotę postawić jakieś *ntoo.
<winter> TheNumb: gentoo ma bugi
<TheNumb> winter: wszystko ma bugi.
<winter> ale gentoo za dużo
<TheNumb> winter: ale tylko w gentoo skompiluję sobie Xorga 1.9.5 i postawię stare drivery nvidii :<
<winter> gentoo i drivery to w ogóle śmieszna sprawa
 * winter idzie zapalić
<Wilczek> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> Niezły z niego zawodnik ;P
<SeViq> ;0
<SeViq> forever alone? ;p
<Wilczek> :D
<Wilczek> `pingi
<SeViq> pongi
<Wilczek> `tik
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> `ping
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> on coś jeszcze umiał
<SeViq> cisnie na dwa stoly
<Wilczek> `http://www.wp.pl/
<TheNumb> `g Wilczek
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Frank Wilczek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Wilczek>
<Wilczek> :O
<SeViq> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wilczek> zagial mnie :D
<pressenter> Troszkę powagi Panowie.
<Wilczek> ;)
<SeViq> ;0
<Wilczek> `g pressenter
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: PressEnter: <http://www.pressenter.com/>
<Wilczek> :D
<pressenter> To nie moja strona.
<Wilczek> rotfl
<Wilczek> `g ChanServ
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: ChanServ allows you to register and control various aspects of ...: <http://www.technerd.net/chanserv.html>
<Wilczek> Jeszcze jedno muszę sprawdzić
<Wilczek> `g SeViq
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: YouTube - seviq's Channel‏: <http://www.youtube.com/user/seviq>
<SeViq> ;0
<Wilczek> :D
<SeViq> lol
<SeViq> to nie moje
<Wilczek> `g Przekliniak
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: YouTube - przekliniak: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEZid5vpN_8>
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> `g Mistrz ciętej riposty
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Mistrz Ciętej Riposty: <http://miesozerca.blox.pl/2006/09/Mistrz-Cietej-Riposty.html>
<Wilczek> `windows-1250
<Wilczek> `g jest najlepszy
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Steam Community :: ID :: g0nzo jest najlepszy: <http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000419548>
<Wilczek> kurde, nie tak miało wyjść. zagial mnie ;/
<winter> lol
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlqU5aszCJs
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> Wilczek: ciebie nie było kiedyś na #russian?
<Wilczek> Nie, a co?
<Wizard> nie, nic
<winter> lol
<Wizard> no bo jakiś podobny nick miał tam jakiś chłopak z Polszy
<Dreadlish> archonoc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-14
<m477> 'kompilator' c++ wywali mi error bo dziele przez zero, jak sie przed tym moge zabezpieczyc?
<en0x> nie dzielic przez 0
<m477> ~~
<bpx03> ;D
<m477> winter: o/
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/772577
<foreste> taki bug mam  w debianie ;p
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> powitać
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> buahaha, chcą postawić Ziobrę i Kaczyńskiego przed Trybunałem Stanu
<niez> hej, zainstalowalem wczoraj clonezilla, przestal sie uruchamiac shorewall, odinstalowalem clonezilla, nfs, portmap i nis (zainstalowaly sie jako zaleznosci) i cups sie nie uruchamia, odinstalowalem cups i zainstalowalem ponownie - teraz nie moge sie polaczyc z serwerem, jak naprawic init scripts?
<niez> zaraz jade do biura to zrobic...
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Admc> Witam
<Wizard> cześć Admc
<shpaq> mornin'
<niez> po ponownej instalacji cups w grubie się wyłączył timeout, trzeba wcisnąć enter
<Admc> - /etc/default/grub
<Admc> A potem sudo update-grub
<niez> zaktualizowałem, ale co ma jedno do drugiego?
<Admc> W pliku /etc/default/grub musisz ustawić timeout
<Admc> A potem dopiero zaktualizować
<niez> tak, już działa
<niez> co ma cups do gruba?
<Admc> Nie wiem
<Diabelko> niez: może coś jeszcze pociągnął, co ma coś do gruba
<Admc> Prądu nie ma u mnie
<Wilczek> `g Admc
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Academy of Dental Management Consultants - Leading Dental ...: <http://www.admc.net/>
<Admc> Lol
<Wilczek> :*
<Admc> Licznik wymieniają
<Admc> Ostatnio gnome ładuję mi się cholernie długo
<Admc> Nie wiem czemu
<Wilczek> złośliwe gnomy :D
<Admc> O jest już prąd
<moozg> Admc: może z braku prądu tak ci się gnome długo ładował
<Admc> Lol
<moozg> mi na przykład jak nie mam prądu to się nawet bios nie chce uruchomić ;-)
<moozg> więc co dopiero taki gnome
<Admc> Mój laptop nie umie skalować procesora
<Wilczek> ;P
<Admc> Przesiadam się na kompa
<moozg> poszedł skalować procesora?
<moozg> hmmm, enlarge your processor
<Wilczek> W GIMP'ie :D
<Admc> tak się zastanawiam, dlaczego pidgin nie szyfruje haseł do poszczególnych sieci?
<Admc> tylko przechowuje je w pliku tekstowym
<Admc> to jest żalowe
<Wilczek> :)
<Wilczek> `g Pidgin
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Pidgin, the universal chat client: <http://www.pidgin.im/>
<Admc> Wilczek, nie baw się
<Wilczek> ;*
<Admc> wystarczy prawo odczytu w katalogu domowym i już mamy hasła
<Admc> a jak mamy linuxa na live cd/usb to nawet prawa odczytu nie trzeba
<Admc> do wtedy wystarczy odpalić jako root
<Admc> jedyne rozwiązanie to szyfrowanie katalogu domowego, ale wtedy mamy spadek wydajności
<Wizard> no cóż
<Wizard> pidgin jest słaby
<Wizard> zapewne jest jeszcze mnóstwo takich programów
<PoKrAk> kto obeznany w androidzie?
<Admc> ja
<Admc> a o co chodzi?
<PoKrAk> cos do regulacji głośności dla aplikacji ajak nie ma potencjometru do dzieku
<Admc> co to za telefon że nie ma regulacji głośności?
<Admc> to nie spełnia standardów androida
<PoKrAk> to nie tel
<PoKrAk> to tablet
<Admc> miał od razu androida czy zainstalowałeś?
<PoKrAk> mial
<Admc> bo android ma w wymaganiach przyciski do głośności
<PoKrAk> ten  nie ma :/
<Admc> lol
<Admc> na boku nigdzie nie ma?
<Admc> a masz tam roota?
<PoKrAk> nie chrootowany
<Admc> jak tak to można zmapować przyciski jakieś inne
<Admc> jest też inne rozwiązanie
<Admc> głośność można zmieniać w opcjach
<PoKrAk> sa 4 przyciski on/of cofnij menu home
<Admc> jest też widżet w markecie który pozwala na szybką zmianę głośnosci
<Admc> z tym że żeby zmienić głośność musiałbyś przejść to pulpitu
<PoKrAk> z braku laku
<Admc> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.smartandroidapps.audiowidget
<Admc> ten jest dobry
<Admc> ludzie sobie chwalą
<PoKrAk> a cos takiego zeby ekran przełączyc jak w linuxie z pulpitu na pulpit
<Admc> nie rozumiem
<Admc> możesz sformułować to inaczej?
<PoKrAk> zey za klawisza kome nie korzystac
<PoKrAk> home
<Admc> a co złego jest w klawiszu home?
<Diabelko> że też jeszcze nie ma kanału android-pl
<Diabelko> ;P
<PoKrAk> jest
<Admc> to był sarkazm
<PoKrAk> dupa:/
<PoKrAk> audiomanager odpalony wsio wyciszone a dzwiek w grze jest
<Admc> włącz tryb cichy
<Admc> a nie
<Admc> niech zgadnę, to jakiś chiński tablet z androidem 1.6
<Admc> za 300 zł z allgero
<Admc> no nie?
<PoKrAk> nie
<PoKrAk> manta z 2.2
<Admc> i tak gówniany
<Admc> dobry tablet ma androida 3.0 albo 3.1
<PoKrAk> wysokich lotów nie est ale starcza
<Admc> samo google przyznało że Android 2.x nie nadaje się do tabletów
<Admc> dlatego zrobiło andrioda 3.0
<PoKrAk> jeszcze nie obadałem jak to to sie aktualizuje itp
<Admc> prawdopodobnie nie będziesz miał aktualizacji
<Admc> bo to zależy od producenta sprzętu a nie od google
<PoKrAk> to wiem
<Admc> a producent sprzętu ma to w dupie bo jest zadowolony że sprzedał
<PoKrAk> w opcjach napewno nie ma
<Admc> może ktoś z xda-developers przeportował
<Admc> ale mało prawdopodobnie, bo to mało popularny tablet
<Admc> nie był reklamowany jak np. Samsung Galaxy Tab
<PoKrAk> swiezy
<Admc> to czemu ma androida 2.2 a nie 3.0?
<Admc> jak świeży
<PoKrAk> tego to nie wiem
<Admc> kiedy został wydany?
<PoKrAk> od 1 zerwca w sprzedazy niby
<Admc> to oznacza że producent to pierdoła a nie producent
<Admc> szmelc a nie tablet
<Admc> dobre tablety takie jak Motorola Xoom czy Asus Transformer mają Androida 3.1
<PoKrAk> i swoja cene :)
<Admc> lol
<Admc> to coś ma rozdzielczość 480x800
<Admc> to telefony już mają większą
<Admc> Sercem tabletu jest procesor RK2818 600MHz ARM9, do tego dostajemy 256MB pamięci RAM.
<Admc> no to się nie dziwię że nie dali 3.0
<Admc> Android 3.0 wymaga chyba procka 1 GHz
<PoKrAk> mowiłem ze wysokich lotów to nie jest
<Admc> i 512 MB ram
<Admc> lipa straszna
<Admc> po co ci ten "tablet"?
<PoKrAk> zabawka poczta strony www ew film odpalic
<PoKrAk> ssh działa do tego
<Admc> film chcesz odpalać na 600 MHz
<Admc> chyba tylko w rozdzielczości 480x320
<PoKrAk> Admc: filmy chodza wiecej niz przyzwoicie sie zdziwiłam
<Admc> bo coś mi się nie chce wierzyć że to coś ma dedykowane gpu do dekodowania video
<PoKrAk> płynnie chodza
<PushUpek> bry
<PoKrAk> jo
<PushUpek> co tam pokraki?:D
<PoKrAk> a ico mante mecze tabletowo
<Admc> to raczej duży telefon a nie tablet
<Admc> bez funkcji telefonu
<Admc> ;P
<PoKrAk> to karty sim nie ma
<PoKrAk> no
<PoKrAk> ale do prostych funkcji styka
<Admc> nie masz na co kasy wydawać?
<PoKrAk> a do tego nawigacja z 7 cali
<PushUpek> po co komu nawigacja 7"?:P cycki tam pokazują, czy jak?:D
<PoKrAk> miałem nawigacje kupowac wiec dołozyłem kilka groszy i mam nawigacje z duperelami
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: powiem ze wygodne to jak byk nie musisz sie skupiac na mini ekranie
<Admc> 7'' a rozdzielczość 480x800
<spass> PoKrAk: z automatycznym raportowaniem do policji....
<Admc> ;P
<Admc> telefony z ekranem 4,2'' mają większą rozdzielczość
<Diabelko> rofl
<Admc> Motorola Atrix 4G i HTC Sensation mają rozdzielczość qHD (960x540)
<PushUpek> tylko, że htc to cegła konkretna :P
<PoKrAk> ooo transmiter fm to cos ma jeszcze :D
<Admc> no i co
<Admc> ja mam Hero z wyświetlaczem 3,2'' i jest ok
<Admc> ale cegłowate telefony to teraz przyszłość
<Admc> najpierw malały a teraz znowu rosną ;)
<PushUpek> wnet je trzeba będzie nosić w plecaku, bo do kieszeni się nie zmieszczą...
<PushUpek> nie zdziwię się jak kolejne htc będą gabarytów ipada ;D
<Admc> czym się różni DVD-R od DVD+R?
<PushUpek> prędkością zapisu ;)
<PoKrAk> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD
<PoKrAk> iloscia sektorow
<Admc> już widzę
<Admc> DVD+R jest lepsze, tak?
<PushUpek> nie tylko, niektóre stacjonarne odtwarzacze miewały problemy z +
<Diabelko> Admc: + mają wiecej miejsca i przez ich strukturę kiedyś nie mogli zrobić ich dwuwarstwowych wersji
<Diabelko> no i poza tym jak on mówi, nie odtwarzały ich często odtwarzacze
<Admc>     DVD-R: 4,489MB 4,706,074,624 bajtów, czyli 4.383GB
<Admc>     DVD+R: 4,483MB 4,700,372,992 bajtów, czyli 4.377GB
<Admc> z tego wynika że + mają mniej miejsca
<Diabelko> to ściema ;P
<Diabelko> w każdym razie jak kupowałem DVD DL to + miały równe 8.5 albo z overburningiem trochę więcej
<Diabelko> a - nie miały
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Admc> Wilczek, nie baw się
<Admc> już mówiłem
<Diabelko> Admc: a ja mogie? :<
<Admc> nie
<Wilczek> ;)
<Wilczek> sprawdzałem ustawienia :)
<Admc> tak tak
<Admc> mi sie wydaje że kiedyś płyty miały 4,8 GB
<Admc> a teraz mają 4,7 GB
<Wilczek> bo mają ;*
<PushUpek> nie widziałem płyt 4,8
<Admc> ale to już dawno
<Admc> w okolicach 2004 roku
<Admc> dodajcie sobie filtr ||facebook.com^ to adblocka
<Admc> +10 do fajności
<lisu> Admc: już  dawno mam taki filtr ;f
<Admc> ja jakieś 2 miesiące temu dałem
<Admc> bo wcześniej zrobiłem sobie taki styl do stylisha co zamienia "Lubię to" na "Mam to w dupie"
<lisu> Admc: co prawda mam konto na fejsie, ale nie znalazłem wiuększego jego zastosowania
<Admc> ale wywaliłem zbędne dodatki z firefoxa żeby szybciej chodził, w tym stylisha
<lisu> więc filt ciągle aktywny
<lisu> Admc: mozna cos takiego zrobic greasemonkeyem chyba
<lisu> dobra lece bo robota czeka
<lisu> o/
<Admc> greasemoneya też wywaliłem
<Admc> miałem 20 dodatków teraz mam 10
<krzakx> jesli wchodze na serwer ftp
<krzakx> przez nautilusa, i daje rozpakuj pliki to te pliki rozpakwuje serwer czy moj komputer?
<PoKrAk> twoj komp
<Admc> twój komp
<Admc> szybszy był
<krzakx> eh...  a jak zrobic? zeby to serwer rozpakowal?
<PoKrAk> Admc: uuuu utf sie wywalił :P
<krzakx> bo prrzeciez tak sie zakrwawie na smiec
<krzakx> smierc
<PoKrAk> krzakx: NAPISZ DEMONA
<PoKrAk> co to zrobi
<Admc> albo przez ssh
<krzakx> niestety mam dostep tylko do ftp
<krzakx> kurde ...
<Admc> poproś o dostęp przez ssh
<Admc> admina
<Admc> niech zrobi ci ograniczone konto shellowe
<krzakx> albo jakies narzedzie typu direct admin czy webftp
<krzakx> a jakiego klienta ftp polecacie?
<spass> filezilla
<spass> bierz... lepszego nie ma
<spass> krzakx: -_^
<krzakx> lk
<krzakx> ok
<krzakx> no ok, ale jesli wysle zipa na serwer i rozpakuje go fillezilla
<krzakx> to wciaz bedzie to przez mojego kompa?
<spass> filezilla ani zaden klient ftp ci nic nie pakuje
<spass> mozna kompresowac transfer co najwyzej, ale to w locie i glowy nie dam, ze z ftp to latwo zrobic
<BlessJah> spass: po scp się da
<spass> BlessJah: mówimy o FTP
<BlessJah> sFTP?
<spass> rsync potrafi w locie kompresować
<BlessJah> kilka linijek wyżej widziałem propozycję użycia ssh
<spass> BlessJah: tak... i informacje o braku dostępu przez ssh
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<BlessJah> a
<BlessJah> akurat mi uciekło
<spass> ...
<BlessJah> spass: widziałem drugą propozycję Admc, coby adminowi flaszkę postawić
<spass> to by moglo zadziałać :)
<BlessJah> no to też mówię, sFTP/ssh
<Diabelko> Admc: używasz może Xchata? :P
<spass> BlessJah: albo podmontować ftp jako udzial, i rsyncem z kompresją w locie między katalogami pojechać
<Admc> tak
<BlessJah> spass: jako udział w sensie?
<BlessJah> fuse i te sprawy?
<BlessJah> nie ma sensu
<BlessJah> i tak pójdzie przez ftp
<spass> ta... choć ciort wi czy to szybciej wyjdzie
<Diabelko> Admc: to xchat jest taki dziwny od paru wersji, że jak wpisujesz ó bez żadnego innego polskiego znaczka w linijce to zawsze jest krzak
<Admc> Diabelko, nie jestem pr0-linuxowcem żeby irssi używać
<Diabelko> a tu nie o to chodzi akurat ;P
<Admc> testó
<Admc> u mnie działa
<Diabelko> też ostatnio używałem przez parę dni i mi zwracali uwagę
<Admc> zgłoś błąd
<Admc> niech naprawią
<spass> BlessJah: racja... bez sensu
<Diabelko> Nie używam==nie zgłaszam
<Admc> mi to nie przeszkadza=nie zgłaszam
<Admc> :P
<Admc> purple irc to jest pidgin tak?
<Diabelko> widocznie tak
<Diabelko> nie wiem co mój version odpowiada
<Diabelko> ale ja piździna używam
<Admc> -Diabelko- VERSION Purple IRC
<Admc> ja włączyłem w xchacie ukrywanie wersji, ale to coś czasem nie chce działać
<Admc> nie wiem czemu
<BlessJah> xchat jest do dupy
<Diabelko> no ja wysłałem version, ale piździn nawet tego nie obsługuje
<Diabelko> więc nic nie dostałem
<Admc> lol
<Diabelko> wydedukowałem na podstawie tego ó :P
<BlessJah> ó
<Admc> BlessJah, pidgin też
<BlessJah> Admc: a ty co tam masz?
<Admc> lol
<Admc> xchata mam
<BlessJah> blokujesz ctcp?
<Admc> tak a co
<Admc> :P
<BlessJah> a nic
 * BlessJah nie ma się czego wstydzić
<Admc> do xchat wysyłał informację o tym jak żałośnie słaby mam procesor
<Admc> bo*
<Admc> mam Intel Celerona M 410 (1,46 GHz)
<Diabelko> To żaden wstyd
<Admc> na tym gównie nie da się pracować
<spass> na serwerek by styknął
<Diabelko> spass: chyba tibii
<spass> domowy
<Admc> no i 1 GB ramu, system tak swapuje czasem że szkoda gadać
<Admc> jak mam dużo aplikacji uruchomione
<Admc> xchat+kadu+skype+jdownloader+firefox i już nie wyrabia
<BlessJah> Diabelko: widziałeś screeny z mojego celeronka 800MHz
<Admc> kiedyś miałem Celerona 667 MHz, Windows ME i 98 chodziły jak marzenie
<BlessJah> Admc: poza tym nie narzekaj
<BlessJah> widziałeś mój sprzęt... xD
<Admc> to tylko maska
<Admc> :P
<BlessJah> :]
<Admc> odpowiedzi ctcp można fałszować, myślisz że o tym nie wiem?
<BlessJah> masz rację
<BlessJah> eee
<BlessJah> nie, ja nie sfałszowałem tej odpowiedzi
<Admc> tak tak
<BlessJah> a nie, jednak sfałszowałem
<Admc> a właśnie, widziałem że niektórzy mają maskę na hosta
<Admc> nie umiem tak zrobić
<Admc> muszę poszukaj w googlach
<BlessJah> myślałem że w irssi to nieco inaczej sie ustawia
<BlessJah> Admc: musisz wykonać 3 zadania
<BlessJah> spass: to tobie ostatnio pomagałem?
<BlessJah> tobie
<spass> ta w sensie duchowym :)
<Admc> mam takie pytanie, jak ktoś by mi robił atak DDoS na router to mogłoby coś się stać?
<BlessJah> masz co chciałeś?
<BlessJah> Admc: możemy to sprawdzić
<Admc> w sensie czy router mógłby się uszkodzić z przeciążenia?
<BlessJah> jakie masz łącze i jaki router?
<spass> Admc: wywali cię z sieci
<BlessJah> spass: jeżeli nie jest chłodzony to moglibyśmy go spróbować spalić
<BlessJah> wchodzisz?
<spass> ta...
<Admc> mam zmienne ip więc wystarczy że rozłączę się i połączę jeszcze raz
<Diabelko> Admc: zasadniczo nie
<Diabelko> aczkolwiek różnie bywa
<spass> tylko ciekły azot mu pomoże :)
<Diabelko> Admc: to taka sama zasada jak z normalnym komputerem, przy czym tutaj nie masz nawet chłodzenia
<Admc> mam graficzne narzędzie do konfiguracji iptables na routerze więc zawsze mogę zablokować kogoś natrętnego
<BlessJah> nic to nie pomoże
<BlessJah> pakiety i tak będą przychodzić
<Diabelko> jak to jest botnet albo inna sieć to i tak nic nie pomoże
<BlessJah> a router je będzie odbierał i odrzucał
<Diabelko> BlessJah: odrzucał, a nie przetwarzał
<Diabelko> jest zasadnicza różnica
<BlessJah> nawet głupie odesłanie RST na mojego SYNa to już przetważanie
<spass> Diabelko: łącze i tak jest wtedy obciążone
<Diabelko> spass: łącze
<Diabelko> nie router
<BlessJah> Diabelko: iptables tez kosztują
<spass> Diabelko: tak... ergo przy sporym ataku wywala go z sieci
<Admc> mój kolega miał ataki na server, zablokował chiny i koreę południową i nagle przystali go atakować
<Diabelko> no przecież wywalanie/niewywalanie i blokowanie botnetów to już sprawa providera
<Diabelko> tepsa akurat z automatu ma blokowanie pingbombingów
<BlessJah> Diabelko: kto jeszcze pingbombuje?
<Admc> Tak sobie przeglądam konfigurację firewalla i mam fabrycznie ustawione coś takiego: TCP DoS Max Rate: 50 (packets/second)
<Admc> 50 pakietów na sekundę nie powinno stanowić wielkiego obciążenia
<BlessJah> DoS
<BlessJah> nie DDoS
<BlessJah> poza tym, co dokładnie określa to ustawienie?
<BlessJah> ilość SYNów? pakietów ogółe? dziwnych pakietów (RST, FIN przy braku połaczenia)?
<BlessJah> i jest liczone dla każdego IP oddzielnie?
<Admc> nie mam pojęcia
<Admc> DoS to jest atak z jednego IP, tak?
<Admc> a DDoS z wielu?
<spass> DDoS
<spass> Admc: ta
<BlessJah> DoS jest chyba definicyjne z jednego komputera
<BlessJah> spass: nie IP, tylko komputer
<spass> BlessJah: no szczegół
<BlessJah> nie
<Admc> ale zaszaleli
<BlessJah> bo ja ci z jednego serwerka
<Admc> mój router ma 16 MB ramu
<BlessJah> powiedzmy z setką
<Admc> i 4 MB romu
<BlessJah> nawet 10mbps
<BlessJah> mogę zasadzić DoSa
<spass> BlessJah: ta ale końcem końców i tak o IPki się rozbija
<Admc> w konfiguracji firewalla mam też: Enable Attack Prevent
<Admc> jak to może działać?
<spass> zwisa mi czy w lanie masz 5 komów które floodują. Blokuje i tak twojego ipka a DDoS czuję dopiero jak z różnych IPków atakują
<BlessJah> tak, DoS jest z jednego komputera
<BlessJah> spass: kto mi zabroni spoofowania IP w nagłówkach?
<BlessJah> Admc: to zależy
<spass> BlessJah: operator :)
<BlessJah> Admc: co do szaleństw, to na 16 mega możesz wiele zdziałać, ja na 18 miałem system (nie jakieś embeded, zwykłego linuksa) bez X11, ale z http/php/mysql/sshd i czymś jeszcze
<BlessJah> Admc: http z nginx i lighttpd równocześnie
<Admc> ja mam tam jakieś linuxa z serii 2.6 ale nie mogę dostać się do niego telnetem
<Admc> nie wiem czemu podaję hasło prawidłowe a on odrzuca
<Admc> muszę się supportu zapytać
<winter> o/
<Admc> a ssh to to nie obsługuje, chociaż w sumie telnet wystarczy w sieci lokalnej
<Admc> ZTCW ssh to w uproszczeniu szyfrowany telnet
<BlessJah> tak
<Admc> heh, net mi zamula, zastanawiałem się czy ktoś z was mnie atakuje, ale przypomiałem sobie że ściągam też film
<Admc> xD
<winter> jak by ktoś cię ddosował to niebyłbyś w stanie tego napisać
<Admc> a jak to jest że jak jakaś strona jest atakowana to zazwyczaj można na nią normalnie wejść
<Admc> co prawda ładuje się dwie minuty ale działa
<Admc> jakiś serwer na którym stoi strona*
<Admc> o to mi chodziło
<spass> Admc: jak jest dobrze atakowana to na nią nie wejdziesz
<spass> strony ciężej zabezpieczyć
<Admc> ostatnio furaffinity było atakowane, strasznie zamulało ale dało się używać
<Admc> mieli atak DDos
<Admc> o, mój nick jest na http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/
<Admc> nie spodziewałem się tego
 * AaaA nie jest w statystykach
<Dreadlish> e?
<Admc> mój nick jest... w cytacie
<TheNumb> Can I haz cheezburger?
<Admc> wtedy kiedy Jacekowski zjechał mnie za to że używałem telefonu w szpitalu
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<Admc> kto ma radio włączone i słucha wiadomości?
<Admc> kaczyński chce jechać na syberię, popieram
<spass> Admc: bilet w jedną stronę ?
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> niezłe
<Dreadlish> niech tam jeszcze neiwieidzie przewiezie do nas
<Dreadlish> bo u nas chłodno
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> co można robić na jenformatyce?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: format C:
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ipat..
<Admc> TheNumb, dd lepsze
<spass> Admc: próbowałem pod windowsem... nie działa
<Admc> format można cofnąć z palcem w dupie
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> znam takich u których działa
<Dreadlish> np. u mnie
<Admc> nawet za czasów dosa było takie polecenie unformat
<TheNumb> Mhmm...
<TheNumb> Zaraz sprawdzę na XP.
<Admc> wynikało to tego jak dos formatował partycję
<spass> Admc: szubki format łątwo.. pełny trudniej
<Admc> ale się da
<spass> zależy po jakim czasie
<Admc> bez problemu odzyskałem dane z karty pamięci razem ze strukturą katalogów
<Admc> na FAT32
<spass> Admc: bo dane się nie nadpisały jeszcze
<spass> z ext4 spróbuj odzyskiwać dane... pochlastasz się
<Admc> bo nie doczytałem że program partition sd w androidzie formatuje najpierw całą kartę a potem ją partycjonuje
<Admc> czym różni się tablica partycji GPT od msdos (oprócz tego że można mieć więcej niż 4 partycje podstawowe)
<BlessJah> Admc: gtp nie działa pod windowsem
<BlessJah> i ogólnie nie zawsze działa
<Admc> lol
<Admc> nawet Windows 7 tego nie obsługuje?
<TheNumb> Admc: obsługuje.
<Admc> jakby XP nie obsługiwał to bym zrozumiał
<BlessJah> TheNumb: pod EFI
<Admc> no to w końcu jak z tym jest?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no tak, pod EFI.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ale o to się nie pytał.
<Admc> podajcie mi kompa co ma EFI i nie jest macem
<Admc> znaczy płytę główną
<BlessJah> Admc: 64 bitowy windows vista, 7, oraz serwer 2008 obłsugują gpt
<BlessJah> jeśli masz efi
<TheNumb> Admc: pełno.
<TheNumb> Admc: emesaj ma parę płyt z efi.
<Admc> ja jeszcze nie widziałem kompa z efi
<Admc> nie licząc macbooków w ispocie
<BlessJah> tak wiec, masz windowsa, nie masz gpt
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że tak się grzebią z wprowadzeniem wszędzie EFI :<
<BlessJah> chyba ze jest mozliwe combo, jedna partycja dla windy, reszta pod gtp
<Admc> ja wolę BIOSA
<Admc> jakoś nie ufam EFI
<TheNumb> BlessJah: gpt ;p
<Admc> jest pisane w języku wysokiego poziomu zamiast w assemblerze
<TheNumb> Admc: ojej i co z tego?
<BlessJah> Admc: linuks też jest
<Admc> przez to jest mniej stabilne i możesz mieć śledzenie na poziomie sprzętowym
<Admc> ;P
<TheNumb> Admc: jądro linuksa jest klepane w C a nie asmie. Chociaż trochę asma też tam jest.
<Admc> tak ale linux jest gnugplv2
<moozg> efi jest złe
<Admc> więc wyklucza to backdoory rządowe
<Admc> bo setki oczów patrzą na kod
<moozg> w efi może być zawarty sterownik urządzenia, czyli dobrze, bo może być tak że system nie potrzebuje sterownika do jakiegoś sprzętu tylko ma ładny uniwersalny interfejs do jego obsługi
<moozg> ale niestety taki sterownik jest czarną skrzynką i nikt nie wie co robi w środku, a jak coś nie zadziała to masz problem bo nie zaktualizujesz go jak normalny ster w systemie
<TheNumb> Admc: pamiętasz co było w netbsd? ;]
<moozg> możliwe jest w efi takie odizolowanie systemu od sprzętu że nie ma pełnej nad sprzętem kontroli
<Admc> pamiętam
<TheNumb> Admc: i nie oczów a oczu.
<moozg> a to już prosta droga do wszelkich kwiatków typu zdalny dostęp do kompa bez potrzeby ingerowania w system
<TheNumb> moozg: no co Ty, przecież firmware w macbookach bez problemu się aktualizuje.
<TheNumb> W tym EFI.
<moozg> o tak, ale tylko z użyciem odpowiedniego pobłogosławionego firmware
<Admc> ja myślę że oni chcą zrobić z tym efi tak jak jest z tymi wszystkimi armami
<Admc> zero konfiguracji
<moozg> no i pomyśl sobie że masz starszą kartę do której producent już nie raczy wypuścić aktualizacji
<Admc> po włączeniu będzie tylko ładować pierwszy sektor z dysku
<moozg> bios przestaje mieć wpływ na komputer w momencie uruchomienia systemu
<moozg> a efi ma kontrolę przez cały czas
<Admc> popieram
<moozg> możesz mieć pełny bezpieczny system i dziurę w efi
<moozg> dlatego ja efi nie lubię
<Admc> to już teoria spiskowa, ale może się okazać że komputery będą zdalnie sterowane przez rząd czy producentół
<Admc> w*
<TheNumb> moozg: narzekasz żeby narzekać
<Admc> właśnie za pomocą efi
<Admc> dlatego wolę biosa
<TheNumb> Admc: kolejny
<Admc> co ty chcesz, teorie spiskowe są spoko
<Admc> ;)
<moozg> TheNumb: wcale nie, uważam że efi wprowadza więcej problemów niż ich usuwa
<moozg> A co do "dobrych intencji" producentów
<Admc> Linus Torvalds określił EFI jako "BIOS z DRM"
<TheNumb> moozg: tu nie chodzi o dobre intencje.
<moozg> to kto pamięta płyty główne foxconn ze spreparowanym biosem który podawał inne dane jeśli uruchamiałeś linuxa i inne kuiedy uruchamiałeś coś innego
<moozg> chodziło o zarządzanie energią
<Admc> ja o tym słyszałem
<Admc> i przez to na linuxie się przegrzewało
<moozg> dane podawane linuxom były celowo błędne
<moozg> więc nie mówcie mi o "teoriach spiskowych" bo to było naprawdę
<Admc> wystarczyło ustawić by linux podawał się za windowsa
<Admc> i działało
<moozg> tak samo jak słynna platforma TPM
<TheNumb> hr hr hr
<Admc> microsoft wie że linux to zagrożenie
<moozg> która pozwala na to żeby w komputerze istniały fragmenty sprzętu nad którymi nie masz kontroli
<moozg> i nie wiadomo do końca co to pozwala zrobić
<Admc> między innymi dlatego wszędzie mówi się że linux ma 1%
<Admc> na destopach
<TheNumb> Admc: odjechałeś od tematu.
<Admc> desktopach*
<TheNumb> Admc: i wleciałeś na flejm.
<Admc> chodziło mi o to że w rzeczywistości linux ma jakieś 4-5%
<TheNumb> Tak samo robią księżulkowie w kościele.
<TheNumb> Admc: no i co z tego?
<Admc> a wszędzie podają 1%
<TheNumb> Admc: potrzebna Ci dominacja linuksa?
<Admc> linux wygrywa wszędzie tylko nie na desktopach
<moozg> powiedzmy sobie szczerze, świat idzie w kierunku totalnej kontroli obywatela i jest kwestią czasu aż w komputerze będziemy mieć wbudowane jakieś tajemnicze gówna "z troski o bezpieczeństwo i walkę z pedofilią" poza naszą wiedzą.
<Enlik> 2, góra 3%
<Enlik> IMO
<TheNumb> Admc: na laptopach niestety też.
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> no nic
<Admc> netbooki były szansą linuxa
<Admc> ale ms wcisną ikspeka
<Admc> wcisnął*
<Diabelko> którą wykorzystał opensuse i fedora całkiem sprawnie :>
<moozg> myślę że linux wejdzie na rynek powoli dzięki androidowi
<Diabelko> widzialem wiele netbuców z opensuse i fedorą
<Diabelko> moozg: stawiam, że blisko 99% użytkowników androida nie wie że to linux
<Diabelko> więc wątpię w ten sukces ;)
<moozg> Diabelko: ja zdaję sobie sprawę z tego
<moozg> ale jednak TO JEST linux
<moozg> a jak jest jeden linux, to może być każdy inny
<moozg> i wszelkie modyfikacje
 * TheNumb i tak woli OS X.
<Diabelko> Tak oczywiście. Tylko dlaczego nie ma? <:
<TheNumb> Na laptopie / desktopie.
<moozg> a kogo obchodzi czy ma na routerze linuxa czy nie. Ważne że jest bo można z nim zrobić wszystko :)
<fi9o> musk nie filozofowuj
<moozg> TheNumb: os-x to taki popsuty linux ;-)))
<Admc> lol
<TheNumb> moozg: no chyba nie, bo z linuksa nic tam nie ma.
<Admc> osx to unix
<Admc> a nie linux
<moozg> osx to jądro BSD popsute przez appla
<TheNumb> moozg: nie bsd.
<fi9o> bsd
<BlessJah> bsd
<fi9o> Mi sie tez wydaje, ze z bsd
<moozg> bsd
<Admc> mikrojądro mach
<Admc> darwin
<Admc> o ile pamiętam
<TheNumb> nextstep
<BlessJah> Mach was developed as a replacement for the kernel in the BSD version of UNIX
<BlessJah> ma rację
<BlessJah> to nie jajco BSD
<BlessJah> ale jajco mach
<moozg> cholera
<moozg> no sprawdziłem, jądro mach
<BlessJah> i części z fbsd i netbsd
<moozg> wywodzące się z HURD
<moozg> które jest jądrem unixa
<BlessJah> moozg: na odwrót, hurd z mach się wywodzi
<moozg> czyli nie ważne co, ale i tak unix :)
<Admc> linux != unux
<Admc> unix*
<moozg> no tu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach_kernel
<TheNumb> :<
<Admc> linux jest tylko podobny do unixa
<TheNumb> Ale flejm się zaczął (:
<Admc> heh
 * spass ziewa
<Admc> bios ma zamknięte źródła tak?
<TheNumb> http://opensource.apple.com/release/mac-os-x-1067/
<moozg> piszą że mach powstał jako nowe jądro dla bsd
<TheNumb> moozg: tak piszą.
<BlessJah> moozg: miało zastąpić to jądro
<Admc> piszecie o mach
<moozg> zdaje się że nie zastąpiło?
<BlessJah> drop-in replacement
<Admc> a uname -a na mac osx zwraca darwina
<Admc> o co tu chodzi?
<Admc> ja już dam nie wiem
<TheNumb> Admc: No, kernel przedstawia się jako Darwin ;-)
<moozg> Admc: znaczy że ktoś ci podmienił jądto jak do klopa poszedłeś ;-)
<moozg> jądro
<Admc> lol
<Admc> ja nie mam mac osx
<TheNumb> Karol Darwin.
<TheNumb> winter ma OS X <:
<Admc> tylko sprawdzałem w ispocie
<TheNumb> Admc: fajne obudowy mają macbooki, co? :P
<Admc> otworzyłem terminal a pracownik ispota się przestraszył i zablokował mi ekran
<Admc> OMG! Shiny!
<TheNumb> Admc: nie, bardziej chodzi mi o aluminium.
<Admc> taka jest reakcja większości ludzi
<moozg> chciałem kiedyś peceta wsadzić w obudowę od mac-pro ale mi nie dali :)
<TheNumb> Z serii "Czy wiesz, że?": W OS X nie ma wgeta.
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Trzeba sobie skompilować, albo instalować.
<moozg> w osx nie ma bardzo wielu potrzebnych rzeczy
<moozg> albo są stare
<Admc> mnie wkurza że na macach nie ma normalnej klawiatury
<TheNumb> moozg: z tego powodu jest homebrew.
<moozg> np python w wersji antycznej
<Admc> z crtl i alt
<TheNumb> moozg: 2.6 to antyk?
<moozg> oo, to masz nowe
<TheNumb> moozg: w funtoo jest 2.6.
<moozg> w pracy sprawdzałem i było jakieś 2.1 chyba
<moozg> ale to nie mój komp i sprawę olałem
<TheNumb> moozg: a wersja OS X?
<moozg> ja mam linuxa :)
<TheNumb> Pewnie jeszcze 10.5
<moozg> TheNumb: nie wiem, nie jestem makowcem
<Enlik> Python na Maku jest domyślnie?
<TheNumb> Enlik: da
<Admc> a wiecie że w macu jest xclock i glxgears!
<Enlik> A Perl?
<TheNumb> Admc: jak zainstalujesz X11
<TheNumb> Enlik: też
<Admc> normalnie można zębatki oglądać
<Enlik> TheNumb: kul
<Admc> tylko coś mało fpsów
<moozg> a jest format c: ? :)))
<TheNumb> moozg: nie ma :<
<TheNumb> moozg: chyba, że windowsa na bootcampie postawisz.
<TheNumb> Albo w wirtualce.
<Admc> kto kupuje maca żeby windowsa postawić
<Admc> dla mnie to debilizm
<TheNumb> Admc: są tacy.
<BlessJah> Admc: do gier?
<Admc> to już lepiej normalnego pc
<moozg> a jak ktoś chce pograć w coś na pccie to co ma zrobić?
<BlessJah> Admc: jak stać cie na maka, to i na windowsa i na gry cię stać
<Admc> mieć
<moozg> musi odpalić windę na chwilę
<BlessJah> Admc: mak jest do pracy
<moozg> mak jest dla szpanu
<moozg> do pracy jest linux
<TheNumb> moozg: pogięło.
<Admc> mak jest do podniecania się że ma się maca
<Admc> :P
<Enlik> Haha
<moozg> TheNumb: specjalnie tak podpuchę puściłem
<TheNumb> Widzę, że włączyło się wam hejter mode.
<Admc> ja się najbardziej lubię obijać
<TheNumb> ^^
<Admc> a nie pracować
<TheNumb> Admc: to samo u mnie.
<TheNumb> Admc: ale w końcu kiedyś mam dość.
<moozg> Admc: a jeszcze lepiej jest być obrzydliwym ekscentrycznym bogaczem
<moozg> niestety nie dane nam
<moozg> tacy tu nie siedzą
<Admc> jakbym był bogaty to bym się teraz kompał w prywatnym basenie i pił jakiś drogi alkohol
<Admc> a nie
<spass> moozg: zostań politykiem
<Enlik> Autools ftw i jest jakiś dość mały projekt w C, ohloh na to, ze written mostly in shellscript
<Enlik> :>
<Enlik> s/ i /: /
<Enlik> Chociaz procentowo to mniejszosc, moze przeanalizowal do jakiegos starszego commita
<Admc> ostatnio o dziwo zaczynam odzyskiwać wiarę w AMD/ATi
<Admc> od kiedy AMD przejęło ATi poprawiło się wsparcie
<Admc> pod linuxem ofc
<TheNumb> Admc: opencl jest szybsze niż cuda pod linuksem (:
<TheNumb> I radeonki tańsze :3
<Admc> wiecie może dlaczego w linuxie tak chujowo działa resizowanie okien a w windowsie działa znacznie lepiej
<Admc> ?
<BlessJah> Admc: to zależy od WM
<Admc> ja wiem że karta musi w tym momencie pierdyliard razy rysować okno
<Admc> ale w windowsie jest szybciej jakoś
<Admc> mam compiza
<Admc> i widać różnicę
<Admc> bo w szkole są te same karty graficzne co ja mam u siebie
<mikexcr> Admc: co oznacza chujowo?
<Wizard> mikuś: :*
<mikexcr> Wziuuu :*
<Admc> laguje strasznie
<Admc> przynajmniej na mojej ati
<Admc> na compizie
<Wizard> na moim xfwm działa dobrze
<Admc> to compiz ssie kartę graficzną
<Admc> w takim razie
<TheNumb> Admc: ssie, ssie. Nawet nie wiesz jak <:
<Admc> ale te bajery są przyjemne dla oka więc niech będzie
<TheNumb> Ale i tak mniej niż cały zasrany mutter.
<Admc> mutter wg mnie powinien zostać lekki jak metacity
<Admc> skoro ma być jego następcą
<Admc> ale co ja mogę
<moozg> Admc: zmień kartę ;-)
<Admc> mam laptopa
<Admc> nie da się
<Wizard> zmień system w takim razie i nie marudź
<TheNumb> Admc: da się.
<Admc> z dupy
<Admc> trzeba połowę laptopa wymienić
<Admc> ja już spadam
<Admc> cieszcie się
<Admc> ;P
<TheNumb> Admc: RMS wylutował kartę sieciową z laptopa.
<Wilczek> Pa :*
<Admc> ale to co innego
<moozg> hmm... a może mu się po prostu myszka haczyła tylko nie zauważył ;-))
<gjm> Bry
<morfeusz888_> cze
<winter> Całkowity rozmiar do pobrania: 610,01 MB
<winter> Całkowity rozmiar po instalacji:   2615,15 MB
<gjm> łoooł
<winter> miesiąc nie aktualizowany
<Wizard> w ubuntu? niemożliwe
<winter> w archu
<Wizard> to możliwe, tam napiarzają bezmyślnie
<Wizard> idę do domu
<winter> a idź
<TheNumb> Wizard: zdefiniuj: bezmyślnie.
<winter> niech idzie
<TheNumb> lisu: o/
<lisu> o/
<Wilczek> `g Killos
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Cani - La Frikipedia: <http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Cani>
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> Zastanawiam się na podstawie czego ten mechanizm wyszukuje
<spass> pierwszy wynik w google
<Wilczek> Nie
<spass> hmmm
<Wilczek> Pierwszym wynikiem dla Killos jest coś innego
<spass> to pewnie losowanie skorygowane o iloraz inteligencji pytającego :)
<TheNumb> spass: +1
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wilczek> 'g Matan[M]
<Wilczek> `g Matan[M]
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Matan M Matan | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/people/Matan-M-Matan/1548686268>
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Zaufany
<Wilczek> Witam :D !
<Matan[M]> Wizard: ¿que?
<Matan[M]> Q2 co to za typ jakiś
<Matan[M]> ma facebooka... pewnie pedał
<Dreadlish> re
<bastetmilo> Matan[M], już wiemy że nie masz tylu znajomych na fejsie co byś chciał, ale nie wyładowuj swoich frustracji z tym zwiaznach tutaj...
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: znajomych to ja mam w realnym świecie, przyjaciół na cmentarzu, a "mordy w książce"/"Waszego kału"/foci czy innych pierdół nie mam bo w pseudo social network nie wierzę
<bastetmilo> I znów. Skoro nie wierzysz, to bądź łaskawy się odwalić. Nie masz, nie komentuj.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: u mad bo ty masz?
<bastetmilo> Oczywiscie że mam. Mam blipa, twittera, nk, fejsa, goldenline, linkedin...więcej nie pamietam.
<bastetmilo> I nie "mad" - tylko irytują mnie ludki, ktore nie maja, nie uzywają, ale musza skomentować.
<bastetmilo> to takie qrwa hipsterskie
<Dreadlish> tru.
<bastetmilo> bbl
<Dreadlish> mają podniete że nie mają
<Dreadlish> i że są lepsi - jak jakaś q2 rasa aryjska
<Dreadlish> awryjska*
<Matan[M]> drakhan: "aryjska"
<Matan[M]> tabfail...
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: ^^
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo aWRYJska
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: a WRYJ byś nie chciał?
<Matan[M]> dobra koniec offtopa
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: a ty?
<ntat> ileż agresji na kanale
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: i vice versa
<ntat> ;P
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> bez wiatraka gorąco
<Dreadlish> z wiatrakiem zimno
<Dreadlish> nei ma nic między?
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: pomiędzy wiatrakiem a tobą rozpal ognisko, będziesz miał w sam raz
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: nie
<Dreadlish> będzie kurzyć
<ntat> a u mnie fajna pogoda się zrobiła, chmury deszczowe nadchodzą:)
<Dreadlish> poprostu odwróce wiatrak na moje plecy i będzie taki miły chłodek
<Admc> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Admc> ok, działa
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: no to palnik Bunsena
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> jest miło
<Dreadlish> albo skieruje na suna
<Dreadlish> to będzie z tyłu wychodziło troszke chłodniejsze powietrze
<Dreadlish> == w sam raz
<ntat> Można jakimś poleceniem wyłączyć monitor, jak to się dzieje, po np. 15 min. nie używania komputera?
<BlessJah> ntat: poszukaj w zarządzaniu energią
<en0x> xset -display :0 dpms force off
<en0x> ;]
<BlessJah> en0x: teraz jeszcze po 15 minutach nieużywania komputera
<en0x> w ustawieniach energi sie to zmienia
<ntat> ok, dzięki
<winter> bastetmilo: http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/148757/pokapoka!.html
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> winter: ej, jedną już masz
<BlessJah> nie bądź taki zaborczy
<winter> żartuję to raz, dwa to żadnej nie mam
<bastetmilo> No ja tego nie rozumiem... tylu facetów chce zebym cycki pokazała, a BlessJah nie chce jechać ze mną pod namiot...
<BlessJah> z takimi żartami, to ja się nie dziwię
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: bo on lubi napalone :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: było cicho siedzieć
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/149238/piwko.html
<BlessJah> winter: dorosnij
<winter> bastetmilo: http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/149426/w%C4%85syyyyy.html
<BlessJah> winter: dorosnij
<winter> kurna, cukier się skończył
<winter> BlessJah: użyj czesem prawego altu
<BlessJah> dorośnij
<winter> tak lepiej
<BlessJah> wydaje mi się że i bez alta przekaz jest dosyć jednoznaczny
<bastetmilo> BlessJah - a jakbym cicho siedziała to co? Pojechałbyś? :P
<winter> a który jest poprawny?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: chcesz mnie szantażować tutaj?
<bastetmilo> winter. Pierdol się.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah ja i szantaż? No wiesz?
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> winter: widzisz?
<winter> bastetmilo: oho
<winter> mamy niewyparzony języczek
<BlessJah> winter: ja ci mówię, umyj się, ubierz nieco porządniej niż zwykle i natrzyj czymś co ładnie pachnie
<BlessJah> winter: jeśli tylko pohamujesz język, to każda była by twoja
<winter> drakhan: ping
<winter> bastetmilo: http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/8657f81bd6b2a89fce42c2079c4629d2.jpg?1307908031
<BlessJah> winter: ja ciebie nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> czasami wydajesz się być inteligentnym, normalnym ludzikiem
 * winter jest świrem-idiotą
<BlessJah> czasami zachowujesz się jak gimbus, który odkrył że w internecie można za darmo oglądać zdjęcia cycków i rodzice się nie dowiedzą
<winter> you're so wrong
<winter> ok skończyły się nowości na kwejku
<winter> czas na demoty chyba
<winter> i herbatkę z ostatnią łyżeczką cukru
<winter> http://statichg.demotywatory.pl/uploads/201106/1308071863_by_jarkoj_500.jpg o lol
<winter> demoty przymulają :-/
<winter> to w takim razie
<winter> pogram w coś
<BlessJah> 193319 < winter> http://statichg.demotywatory.pl/uploads/201106/1308071863_by_jarkoj_500.jpg o lol
<BlessJah> argh
<BlessJah> czemu podwójny tap działa mi za mmb
<SeViq> siema
<SeViq> jak zrobic zdalny pulpit z ubuntu 11.04 na windowsa (xp)?
<winter> `g nx no machine
<Przekliniak> winter: NoMachine NX - Desktop Virtualization and Remote Access Management ...: <http://www.nomachine.com/>
<SeViq> dzieki
<SeViq> a jest inny sposob?
<winter> `g vnc
<Przekliniak> winter: RealVNC - VNC® remote control software: <http://www.realvnc.com/>
<SeViq> czy tylko jakims programem instalowanym na obu programach?
<SeViq> na obu komputerach*
<winter> ja znam te dwa i polecam nx
<SeViq> ok
<markusmarecki> hej
<winter> o/
<BlessJah> SeViq: vnc weź
<SeViq> he
<SeViq> :D
<BlessJah> bo z kilku klientow na winde ktore probowalem zaden mnie nie zadowolil na slabym laczu
<winter> vnc prostrzy w konfiguracji
<winter> raptem kilka opcji
<SeViq> a
<SeViq> to wezme raczej vnc
<SeViq> bo ja slaby jestem :F
<drakhan> winter, pong
<winter> drakhan: a propos dziwnych fajek to wypuścili ciekawe lmy
<winter> z przyciskiem w ustniku
<drakhan> Te z kulką?
<drakhan> Widziałem
<winter> lm forward
<oskar_> Nie są najlepsze te lm
<winter> ciekawe, najmniej nudne fajki jakie paliłem
<drakhan> Najgorsze też nie.
<oskar_> lepsze od viceroy
<oskar_> szkoda tylko ze trzeba tak filtrzmiażdzić by kulke zgniesc
<oskar_> Ale przychodze tu z konkretnym problemem. Otóż prawie żaden linux nie chce mi się uruchomić z live cd
<oskar_> tzn bootowalny pendrive
<winter> na jakim etapie się zatrzymuje?
<oskar_> Ubuntu i LM pokazuje czarny ekran a BT5 jakis komunikat.
<oskar_> zaraz zgram zdjecie komunikatu na kompa to wstawie
<winter> ale na jakim etapie
<SeViq> dobra wy mi tam o fajkach i o live cd
<SeViq> a ja nie wiem czy brac vnc czy nx
<oskar_> zaraz po wybraniu trybu uruchamiania
<winter> SeViq: spróbuj oba, jak nie dasz rady z nx to vnc
<winter> oskar_: hm
<winter> oskar_: a z płyty próbowałes?
<SeViq> ok
<oskar_> brak napędu
<oskar_> sumy md5 się zgadzają na 100%
<winter> zostaje jeszcze pxelinux ale tego nie polecam
<oskar_> pendrive sprawny na 100% bo saybon 5.5 fb wystartował
<oskar_> możliwe zeby unetbootin nie radził sobie z najnowszymi dystrybucjami?
<winter> pogoogluj, może trzeba podać jakiś parametr do kernela przed bootem
<oskar_> zawsze wybierałem domyslne opcje i wszystko było ok
<oskar_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/imag0027k.jpg/ to pokazuje BT5
<winter> ale nie na tym komputerze?
<oskar_> na tym
<winter> o lol
<winter> chyba szuka squashfs w napędzie
<winter> tak się tylko domyślam
<Ciaho> a to wrzucaleś na pendrive przez unetbootin?
<oskar_> oczywiscie
<Wizard> cześć
<oskar_> spróboje inny program
<oskar_> spróbuje*
<Wizard> co psujecie?
<Ciaho> a próbowałeś tym co na stronie łubuntu polecają?
<oskar_> żaden linux mi się nie chce uruchomic
<oskar_> nie
<oskar_> może wrubi?
<Ciaho> wubi to ostateczność
<Ciaho> albo
<Ciaho> spróbuj wubi
<oskar_> sprawdze ten ze strony ubuntu.com
<oskar_> zobaczymy co on potrafi
<winter> hmm
<winter> chyba postawię se lfs
<Wizard> lololol
<SeViq> lfs?
<SeViq> mi sie kojarzy z life for speed
<SeViq> gralem w to kiedys
<lisu> yeah lfs!
<winter> linux from scratch
<SeViq> a
<lisu> a chyba ze to
<SeViq> lisu, a tobie z czym sie skojarzylo? :D
<lisu> dość demotów, bo zamknę się w sobie
<lisu> licking fucking sucking  LOL heheheheh
<SeViq> o.0
<lisu> a na poważnie to z tą wyścigówką live for speed ;p
<SeViq> nawet mialem kierownice do tego
<SeViq> z pedalami
<SeViq> skrzynia biegow byla w kierownicy
<lisu> SeViq: chyba jeszcze mam kierownice, ciekawe czy działa
<Wizard> ło, zawsze marzyłem o takiej
<Wizard> żeby grać w rally
<SeViq> a ja ja chyba sprzedalem
<SeViq> :(
<Wizard> i hard truck
<SeViq> mialem z lodziteka!
<lisu> a ja nawet nie wiem, ale badziewo jakieś
<Wizard> żona coś przebąkiwała o konsoli, są na konsole takie gry jak rally? :D
<SeViq> nie wiem :(
<lisu> hgw
<SeViq> mialem skrzynie biegow za pedalami w takich ee listkach jakby
<Wizard> chociaż teraz z kinectem to się pewnie deklem od śmietnika kieruje :D
<SeViq> jak w f1
<Wizard> w f1 też deklem?
<lisu> ide jakiego browca wypić bo gorąc trzyma
<Wizard> no, ja się zaopatrzyłem ;)
<SeViq> a ja ppije zimna pepsi :(
<Wizard> to źle?
<Wizard> ja tam lubię
<oskar_> no niestety BT5 wywala ten sam błąd. teraz sprawdze ubunciaka i zobaczymy
<Wizard> bt5?
<oskar_> tak
<Wizard> a co to?
<oskar_> BackTrack5
<Dreadlish> baktrak
<Dreadlish> baksrak
<Wizard> ah
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> umie ktoś gita i svna jednocześnie?
<Wizard> tych naczyń już nie trzeba
<Wilczek> Ruch jak na bazarze...
<SeViq> ano
<SeViq> ' ping
<SeViq> e
<Wilczek> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<SeViq> głupi fon
<SeViq> nie ma apostrofu
<Wilczek> Ja też z fona pisze :)
<Wilczek> I mam ;P
<SeViq> ;(
<foreste> czesc
<winter> 1st
<SeViq> ?
<winter> Day changed to 15 cze 2011
<winter> 00:01 < winter> 1st
<winter> SeViq: ^^^
<Admc> Lol
<SeViq> o.0
<SeViq> nie mam czasu. w androirci
<winter> ehe
<winter> use ssh/irssi
<SeViq> winter, irssi na androida? -,-
<Admc> seviq, yaaic lepszy
<Admc> Obsługuje czas
<winter> Using username "root".
<winter> root@192.168.0.3's password:
<winter> grml - Linux for geeks
<winter> SeViq: klient ssh do shella
<SeViq> Admc, działa i applenet?
<SeViq> ci*
<Admc> Nie, serwer im padł
<Admc> Sprawdź stronę ze statusem
<SeViq> awbo im nusial pasc
<SeViq> dobra, ide spac
<Admc> Seviq, jakiej klawiatury używasz?
<SeViq> Qwerty zwykle
<Admc> Systemowe czy masz fizyczną?
<SeViq> system
<Admc> imho systemową idzie o kant dupy rozbić
<SeViq> muszę cm sobir zainstalować...
<Admc> Swype lub HTC Ime
<Admc> Te dwie są dobre nawet
<SeViq> Admc, chciałem sobie jakas ściągnąć... z applenetu
<Admc> Ipmart-forum.pl
<Admc> Z tym że musisz mieć konto
<SeViq> To juuutro
<SeViq> jak nie zapaomne
<SeViq> ale dzieki
<SeViq> kurde, ale zfrajerzylem z teleonem
<Quintasan> stszlag
<Quintasan> Umie ktoś C?
<Wilczek> heh
<foreste> tym roku co plaga hakerow rozpotrzenienia
<foreste> nawet gra minecraftd  dstala becki
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-15
<m477> o/
<winter> \o
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<NightWish`> winter: pong
<winter> NightWish`: sup
<NightWish`> zupka chinska
<winter> oho
<winter> do mnie ziomek zamówił pizze
<winter> także pizzą się dzisiaj najadłem
<NightWish`> no to mialam na obiad
<winter> m477: a ty co dzisiaj jadłęś
<m477> :)
<m477> zjadlem niedawno kanapki i mi slabo jest ;o
<winter> bo chlejesz zadużo
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/elNvX.jpg
<winter> like a boss
<winter> coffe time ^^
<m477> nie pilem od czwartku :<
<en0x> o kurwa a ja mialem sie kawy napic nastawilem sobie wszystko itp i zapomnialem guzika w ekspresie wcidnac
<en0x> wcisnac
<en0x> no a teraz za pozno na kawke
<m477> nigdy na kawe nie jest za apono :)_
<winter> en0x: bo beret masz zryty :<
<m477> ;]
<m477> ną
<en0x> winter: ichuj
<winter> :-)
<en0x> no nic
<m477> o/
<winter> m477: spierdalasz?
<m477> not\
<winter> czas na kolejny odcinek gits
<lisu> powitać
<SeViq> o/
<SeViq> dobra, ja sie zbieram do szkoly
<winter> o/
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> jo
<winter> http://www.livecdlist.com/avast-bart-cd
<winter> http://www.livecdlist.com/avg-rescue-cd
<winter> to drugie darmowe
<Matan[M]> bry
 * lisu właśnie przeżył bsod, chyba dysk siada ;/
<lisu> ...a prędzej windows tfu.
<winter> dobry bsod nie jest zły
<lisu> a jak, od lutego jak tu pracuje nie widziałem bsod, zawsze musi być ten pierwszy raz ;)
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> tak to jest, jak się windows używa
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ja sy siedze
<Dreadlish> mam teraz bodaj niemiecki?
<Admc> Witam
<Admc> Czy połączenie 4 kB/s wystarczy do irc? W końcu przesyła się sam tekst
<fi9o> Powinno
 * PoKrAk złozył dziś wypowiedzenie z pracy
<Admc> Zastanawiam się co jeszcze jeszcze można robić przy takiej prędkości
<PoKrAk> textowo ogladac strony
<Admc> Może opera mobile z operą turbo i wyłączonymi obrazkami da radę
<Admc> Nie  znam tekstowej przeglądarki na androida
<Admc> PoKrAk: A pracowałeś jako?
<PoKrAk> połaczenie ssh z shelem i lynx
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> admin
<shpaq> mornin'
<Admc> Gówniane wynagrodzenie, zmęczony userami czy co?
<PoKrAk> wynagrodzenie było ok
<PoKrAk> ale zero rozwoju zero czegokolwiek
<PoKrAk> zmniejszam wynagrodzenie w zamian za mozliwosc rozwoju
<Wizard> :S
<lisu> PoKrAk: walić userów, kasa sie liczy, jest kasa jest sieć, nie ma kasy siec ledwo kwasi
<PoKrAk> grunt ze z kwasu sie uwolnie
<lisu> youre choice
<Admc> jesteś wyborem!
<PoKrAk> ta hehehehe
<Admc> to tak w dosłownym tłumaczeniu
<Admc> ;P
<lisu> kurde fakt
<lisu> x]
<PoKrAk> yours choice
<PoKrAk> jak juz
<Admc> a nie your choice?
<PoKrAk> wydaje mi sie chyba :)
<lisu> a h g w, nie studiowalem ANGILskiego
<Admc> dopiero włączyłem kompa a on już mi swapuje
<Admc> lol
<lisu> sorki pisze lewa rekabo prawa pije
<Admc> a nie, to jakiś updatedb mieli dyskiem
<lisu> Admc: ja dzis bsoda zobaczyłem, właśnie po tym jak zaczął mi dyskiem napioed....ć
<Admc> bsod na linuxie?
<winter> na bsd
<Admc> już wolę kernel panic :)
<lisu> Admc: windows kufa, jaki linux, linux do wyzszych celów jest stworzony
<Admc> ;P
<PoKrAk> qrde juz wiem ze na linuxie w nowej pracy raczej nie opracuje :/
<Admc> mi czasem wyskoczy kernel panic (gówniane sterowniki)
<lisu> u mnie windowsem sie dobrze posługiwac nie potrafią, co dopiero linux, a jeszcze bez x'ów to juz zupełny koszmar (dla nich)
<Admc> tak raz na miesiąc capslock zacznie migać to norma
<Admc> muszę mieć nowego kompa co będzie lepiej obsługiwany przez linuxa
<lisu> Admc: jak sie kombinuje, to tak jest.
<Admc> w logach patrzyłem to przed każdym panikowaniem sypie błędami zaczynającymi się od [radeonfb]
<Admc> czy jakoś tak
<PoKrAk> Admc: a na vese nie mozesz zamienic
<lisu> Admc: jaka karta radeona?
<Admc> lol, ja chcę mieć działające pierdółki i normalną rozdzielczość
<Admc> Xpress 200M
<Admc> gówno takie że szkoda gadać
<PoKrAk> to vesa styknie
<Admc> jeszcze nie widziałem żeby ktoś na vesie odpalił compiza
<lisu> Admc: hmm, ja mam x1250, to chyba dość zbliżone
<PoKrAk> no nie
<lisu> Admc: poczekaj do 11.10 podobno bedzie mozna?
<Admc> w dupie to mam
<PoKrAk> ale kernel panic nigdy sie dobrze w przyszlosci dobrze  nie konczy
<Admc> za pół miesiąca będę miał kasę na nowego kompa
<Admc> na razie nvidię kupię
<Admc> chociaż ati kusi
<lisu> jak miałem kernele panici to tlyko przez właśnie stery ati własnościowe
<Admc> po tym jak amd przejęło ati widać poprawę
<Caemyr> kupowanie sprzetu pod system jest... glupie
<Admc> jakiego
<Admc> tylko kartę graficzną
<Caemyr> nie ma znaczenia
<Admc> reszta chodzi pod linuxem z palcem w dupie
<Admc> a nie, jeszcze karta wifi
<Admc> ale kupię coś na atherosie
<Admc> to będzie działać na 100%
<lisu> zebys sie nie zdziwil
<Caemyr> :>
<Admc> mamy ath5k i ath9k
<Admc> no i madwifi-ng
<Admc> bardzo dobre sterowniki
<PoKrAk> 5k
<PoKrAk> na normalych sterach smiga tez dobrze
<lisu> swego czasu madwifi musiałem dociągać, bo ath5k wysypywało sie, karte widziało, ale za chuchu nie mozna bylo jej poprawnie odpalic
<winter> madwifi już nie rozwijają
<winter> nie obsługuje n
<Admc> ath5k i ath9k to są domyślnie instalowane w większości distr
<lisu> wiem, wtedy jeszcze rozwijali
<Admc> ale po co mi n
<Admc> i tak mam neta 2 Mb/s
<Admc> więc połączenie 54 Mb/s styknie
 * lisu ma stary router który najnowszą technologie g pamięta
<Admc> teraz mam jakiegoś starego atherosa co obsługuje tylko b/g
<lisu> n ile ma teoretycznej przepustowości? 108?
<Admc> niby 200 Mb/s
<Admc> ale pewnie jest 120-150 przy dobrych wiatrach
<lisu> Admc: ta chyba w dupie u murzyna jak drugi go posuwa
<lisu> cza cos przegyźć
<Admc> ja mam jakąś słabą antenę że w pokoju mam 50% zasięgu na laptopie i tylko jedną kreskę na telefonie
<Admc> a mnie i router dzielą dwie ściany nośne (ewentualnie drzwi)
<lisu> hmm, moze massz ukrucona moc na ap?
<Admc> mam 100% nadawania
<lisu> Admc: to nie dziw sie zew masz slaby zasdieg
<Admc> w specyfikacji jest antena 3 dBm
<Admc> cokolwiek by to znaczyło
<lisu> Admc: to tyle oznacza, ze podobno antena ma lepszy zyskj niz standardowa 1.5
<Admc> zastanawiałem się czy dałoby się jakoś zwiększyć zasieg
<Admc> np przez kupno nowej anteny
<lisu> dalo by sie, repeater, inna antena, np takie 90stopni
<lisu> albo 120 stopni
<lisu> różne mozna kombinowac
<lisu> w domu to nie ma szensu, postawic na parterze wifi i po krzyku
<Admc> na parterze?
<Admc> jakim parterze
<Admc> mieszkam na czwartym piętrze w bloku z wielkiej płyty
<lisu> ciul wie gdzie przebywasz
<Admc> tylko że to była "nowa" wielka płyta
<Admc> blok wybudowali w 1993
<lisu> aha, to postaw w centralnym miejscy router
<lisu> antene masz dookółke
<Admc> domyślam się że sąsiedzi też mnie zakłócają
<PoKrAk> na wysokosci 1,5 metra conajmniej
<Admc> nie ma kanału na którym by ktoś nie nadawał
<lisu> ustaw na kanał na ktorym masz wolny eter
<Admc> no, mi się udało zająć jeden
<Admc> ustawiłem kiedyś na siódmym (bo ten był najkorzystniejszy wg. wifi analyzera)
<Admc> i nikt na nim nie nadaje oprócz mnie
<Admc> router musi stać u mojego brata w pokoju bo on ma kablowo podłączony
<Admc> a nie chce mi się kuć ścian żeby miał połączenie
<Admc> no i w tamtym pokoju jest linia telefoniczna
<lisu> wyprobuj moze 90 stopniowa antenke, powinno siue polepszyc
<Admc> a po ile takie są?
<Admc> mniej więcej
<lisu> a teraz nawet niw wiem
<Admc> i czy każda będzie pasować, czy są różne rodzaje "wejść"
<lisu> takie domowe to standard rsma
<lisu> ale trzeba dobrze antene dobrac, ja swego czasu panelówkę sam sobie zrobiłem, szła jak burza przez 3 sciany, --> również nośne, zbrojone chyba opancerzeniem z jakiego czołgu
<Wilczek> http://www.anteny.net/antena-dookolna-tales-24ghz-konektor-rpsma-p-1360.html
<lisu> Wilczek: ale to jest dookólna, czyli sieje równo, nawet poza budynek,panel 120/90 stopni chyba lepiej przebił by się przez sciany
<Admc> Cena: 	76,22PLN
<Admc> trochę drogon
<Wilczek> Możesz przejrzeć całą ofertę tego sklepu :*
<lisu> http://www.anteny.net/antena-panelowa-mikropaskowa-14dbi-24ghz-kabla-rpsma-p-1244.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3dkc338> (at www.anteny.net)
<lisu> tylko troche mały kat 35 stopni ;/
<lisu> tu masz coś ciekawszego http://www.anteny.net/antena-pokojowa-14dbi-24ghz-p-1158.html
<spass> Admc: na żelbeton nie poradzisz
<spass> Admc: to idealny ekran i tuż za jedną ścianą już praktycznie nie ma zasięgu.
<PoKrAk> pociagnij kabel
<Admc> może uda się tak ustawić żeby przez drzwi puścić
<Admc> nie ma opcji
<PoKrAk> albo dla anteny albo dla ethernetu
<Admc> żeby kabel puścić
<lisu> Admc: ale jakiś tam zasięg masz aktualnie?
<Admc> na laptopie mam 50%
<Admc> a w komórce dwie kreski (-80 dBm)
<Admc> ale na komórce czasem mnie rozłącza
<Admc> na laptopie rozłącza mnie tylko w godzinach nocnych
<lisu> Admc: zwiększając moc nadajnika będziesz teoretycznie widział ze lepszy sygnał, czyli nadajnik powinien krzyczeć, a co z tego jak laptop będzie dalej na tym samym poziomie mówił do nadajnika...
<Admc> jak nie siedzę przy kompie
<Admc> dlatego wkurwia mnie że jak ustawie ściąganie na noc to np. rozłączy mnie o trzeciej w nocy i dupa
<lisu> dobra cza isc co dłubać
<Admc> problem z rozłączaniem na telefonie rozwiązałem tymczasowo poprzez połączenie 3g na nielimitowanym pakiecie
<spass> Admc: kabluj panie... kabluj;)
<SeViq> nudno w szkole
<SeViq> ;f
<Admc> tak
<spass> tylko wiertarkę dobrą weź bo na jednej dziurze taką za 100zł zajedziesz
<Admc> mam przewiercić dwie ściany i bawić się w kładzenie kabla pod listwą
<lisu> no i kilka wierteł x)
<Admc> po za tym do telefonu nie podłącze etherneta
<PoKrAk> jedno porzadne wystarczy
<PoKrAk> zawsze moze fachowca wezwac
<spass> Admc: ta.. ale repeater tak
<PoKrAk> Admc: ale antene na kablu przemieścisz
<Admc> po przeanalizowaniu zysków i strat uznaję że mam to w dupie i zostawiam tak jak też
<Admc> jest*
<lisu> kombinacje, spróbuj z tą kierunkową, pogadaj ze sprzedawcą, moze ugadasz, ze jak nie bedzie chodzic to zwrócisz
<Admc> szkoda mi kasy
<Admc> może pod koniec wakacji
<Admc> jak już kupię nowego kompa i monitor
<Admc> a anie
<lisu> tfu nie kierunkową tylko panelową tą 130 stopni czy cos takiego
<Admc> wtedy będę oszczędzał na nowy telefon
<lisu> dobra cza isc popracowac
<lisu> o/
 * spass ma starą k750i bez trzech przycisków :D
<Wilczek> K750i to cudo… ukradli mi, ale ogólnie to był niezniszczalny
<Wilczek> `g k750i
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Sony Ericsson - Products - Mobile phones - Overview - K750i: <http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/k750i?cc=gb&lc=en>
<spass> ta. Dzwoni i ma jedną podstawową zaletę nad tymi nowymi smartfonowymi błyskotkami- żaden dres spod budki z piwem się na nią nie połasi :)
<Wilczek> why?
<spass> brak przycisków zarysowania i ogólna starość modelu :)
<Admc> telefonu trzeba pilnować
<Admc> a nie
<Wilczek> strata niewielka ;)
<spass> ta... telefon typu: rzuć w przeciwnika żeby spowolnić pościg :)
<spass> choć 3310 bardziej się do tego nadawała :)
<PoKrAk> wiecie jak w androidzie wyłączyć, żeby podczas przegladanie sieci nie korzystał z gps`a ?
<spass> gprs'a czy faktycznie gps'a ?
<PoKrAk> gps`a
<spass> errr
<Wilczek> spass: Przecież to były lekkie telefony O.o
<spass> 3310 trochę ważył
<Wilczek> :O
<Wilczek> `g netsjanek
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: openSUSE starter: Comment on wifi in openSUSE 11.4!: <http://susestarter.blogspot.com/p/comment-on-wifi-in-opensuse-114.html>
<Wilczek> :O
<Wilczek> :D
<winter> Wilczek: !
<Wilczek> ?
<winter> sup
<AaaA> PoKrAk: mozesz albo wylaczyc gps albo zmienic ustawienia przegladarki::)
<AaaA> przeglądraka z logo google koniecznie chce Cię śledzić i Ci pomóc:)
<jacekowski> stary communicator to byla cegla
<AaaA> 9000 to bylo cos:)
<AaaA> dwadziescia pare MHz:)
<AaaA> i prawie pol kilo z duza bateria
<localh0st> czesc,
<PoKrAk> a gdzie w skyfire to byc ?
<localh0st> mam zainstalowany system na sda3 (na sda3 sa wszystkie /boot /etc, itd.)
<AaaA> fajnie
<qermit> kojarzy z was ktoś błąd związany z ip_fragment w jaju linuxa ?
<Wizard> localh0st: niby jak to zrobiłeś?
<localh0st> chcialbym wykorzystac moj pendrive jako urzadzenie bootujace ten system z sda3. wczoraj ustawilem na nim flage boot, zainstalowalem rozruch w mbr i wgralem dwa pliki, mimo to nie startuje
<localh0st> i teraz mam pytanie - czy na pendrive musi byc zainstalowany grub, czy da sie do niego podpiac gruba zainstalowanego na sda3 ?
<Wizard> musi, można
<qermit> Wizard: ty mądry chłopiec jesteś
<Wizard> jestem
<AaaA> localh0st: a skad bedzie komputer wiedzial co ma zrobic z tym urzadzeniem przy rozruchu?:)
<qermit> Wizard: kojarzysz błąd z ip_fragmet?
<localh0st> to mozesz mi Wizard podac jakas wskazowke jak podpiac gruba z sda3 do pendrive?
<qermit> Wizard: kojarzysz błąd z ip_fragment?
<localh0st> AaaA: ....
<localh0st> ile masz lat?
<AaaA> 2
<localh0st> dobrze.
<Wizard> qermit: to się tyczy przekazywania pakietów "z niektórych systemów operacyjnych"?
<Wizard> pamiętam coś takiego w okolicy 2.6.17 :>
<Quintasan> \o
<localh0st> zrobilem partycje w ext2 na pendrive, ale grub nie chce sie zainstalowac...
<localh0st> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Dreadlish> gz =.=
<localh0st> itd., zrobilem uaktualnienie pliku mtab
<Dreadlish> nie masz deva
<Dreadlish> instalujesz z chroota?
<localh0st> z livecd
<Dreadlish> a masz /dev podmontowane?
<Dreadlish> mount -o bind /dev /tamgdzieinstalujesz/dev
<Dreadlish> mount -t proc none /tamgdzieinstalujesz/proc
<localh0st> tzn. mam podmontowac wszystkie partycje na tym urzadzeniu?
<localh0st> to jest pendrive, mam dwie partycje na nim: /dev/sdc1 i /dev/sdc2, z czego tylko pierwsza jest w ext2, a druga to flash usb ntfs
<localh0st> w nfts*
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> jak instalujesz tam linuksa
<Dreadlish> to poprostu nie masz tam podmontowanego /dev
<Dreadlish> i dlatego nie chce chodzić
<Dreadlish> a jak nie masz /proc to też gówno zrobisz
<localh0st> na usb chce tylko zainstalowac gruba i podlaczyc go do systemu zainstalowanego na dysku
<localh0st> tzn. chce bootwac system po podlaczeniu usb
<localh0st> na /dev/sdc1 nic obecnie nie ma
<Dreadlish> a masz cokolwiek w /dev ?
<localh0st> wlasnie to binduje, moment
<localh0st> montuje.
<localh0st> Dreadlish: podmontowalem /dev i /proc do tej partycji
<localh0st> ale nadal mam ten sam blad,
<Dreadlish> a jak instaluejsz gruba?
<localh0st> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<localh0st> ale tez przez grub-install
<localh0st> i w zaden sposob nie chce pojsc
<localh0st> Dreadlish: http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/438/screenshotayk.png
<localh0st> chyba nie pojdzie za bardzo, dobra, nie wazne, dziekuej Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> grub-install --root-directory=/media/sys
<Dreadlish> localh0st:
<Dreadlish> czytaj pan manual
<Dreadlish> grub-install --root-directory=/media/sys /dev/sdc
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> have fun
<Dreadlish> dobra
<lisu> o kufa mój dysk wydaje dźwięki jak modem łączący z 0202122
<DarkWolf448_> :D
<DarkWolf448_> Idź do ortopedy ;P
<lisu> a ty do logopedy
<DarkWolf448_> O.o
<manana> Hej, kupiłem sobie nowy wentylatorek, bo stary mi się zniszczył. Tylko, że nowy nie chce współpracować. Zamieniłem w IBM netviście 12V i 0.33A na 12V i 0.18A, jaki może być tego powód?
<DarkWolf448_> Tzn. nie chodzi?
<manana> wygląda to tak, że po starcie na sekundę się uruchamia i potem od razu pada.
<manana> podłączony w ten sam sposób wentylatorek IBM działa
<lisu> manana: może masz kontrole obrotów pwm i dość niską temperature, wtedy nie będzie kręcił, temp podskoczy i wtedy będzie kręcił
<manana> podłączam dwa wiatraczki równolegle. W tym samym czasie jeden się kręci a drugi nie...
<Wilczek> Pograj w jakąś grę, rozgrzej go troszkę ;)
<lisu> może 1 padnięty?
<manana> prosto ze sklepu?:)
<lisu> nie wiem który
<Wilczek> też tak się zdarza
<lisu> cya
<manana> sprawdzałem też na większym starym wentylatorku i efekty był ten sam zresztą:(
<Wilczek> A zamien je gniazdami może
<Wizard> pamiętam, jak kumpel kupił suszarkę w markecie
<manana> też niestety ten sam efekt:/
<Wizard> przestała działać po pierwszym użyciu ;)
<Wilczek> Ale teraz który nie chodzi?
<Wizard> a na karcie gwarancyjnej pani napisała potem przyczynę zwrotu: "czaski pizgi wętylatora"
<Wilczek> xD
<manana> ten najnowszy cały czas nie działą. Ale najlepsze jest to, że wentylatorek, który mi dwa dni temu nie działał teraz się ruszył...
<manana> szkoda tylko, że jest o 20mm za duży
<gjm> Bry
<Wilczek> Sprawdź miernikiem napięcia obu gniazd wentylatora ;)
<Wilczek> prąd go kopnął :D?
<Dreadlish> re
<nooga> cezsx
<nooga> mam problem z monitorem pod 11.04 ;/
<nooga> we wczesniejszych wersjach ubuntu system rozpoznawal moj monitor i wsyztsko bylo ladnie z rozdzielczoscia itd
<winter> :-(
<nooga> w tej chwili najwyzsza jaka monitor wyciaga to 1024x768 no i widnieje w System>Preferencje>Monitory jako nierozpoznany
<nooga> da sie cos z tym zrobic, moze w configu mu ustawic jakos na chama rozdzielczosc?
<gjm> nooga: xorg.conf
<nooga> nioe mam go
<nooga> w /etc/X11/ nic takiego nie ma
<winter> X -configure
<PoKrAk> --configure chyba
<winter> albo nvidia-xconfig czy coś takigo, analogicznie dla ati
<nooga> mam intela
<winter> to X -configure raczej
<nooga> Fatal server error:
<nooga> Server is already active for display 0
<winter> to wyłącz iksy
<PoKrAk> musisz x wylaczyc
<Diabelko> killall -9 X
<winter> Diabelko: milcz
<PoKrAk> kill -9 -1 :D
<PoKrAk> :P
<PoKrAk> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<winter> loooool
<gjm> hahaha
<nooga> no i dupa
<nooga> najbardziej dziwi mnie to, ze ten monitor doskonale dzialal jeszcze pod 10.04
<nooga> a teraz juz nie dziala
<gjm> robiłeś czystą instalacje czy updejt?
<nooga> czysta wlasnie
<nooga> mozwe uzyc jakos xrandr
<manana> Czy zwierając fazę z masą mogłem coś zniszczyć?
<manana> przy wejściu od wentylatorka
<PoKrAk> ta
<PoKrAk> wsio
<nooga> no
<nooga> dowalilem opcje xrandrem
<nooga> wstawilem modeline wygenerowany przez cvt
<nooga> i pyklo
<gx> witam
<gx> bawię się z xtightvncviewer i zastanawia mnie czy jest możliwość regulacji fps zdalnego pulpitu, ktoś wie może? chodzi mi o to żeby zużywał dzięki temu mniej łącza
<Matan[M]> bry
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: o.
<Dreadlish> re
<julek> czesc
<julek> jak odpalic karte nvidia w laptopie z i5?
<Dreadlish> a nie jest =.=?
<BlessJah> julek: w jakim sensie odpalic???
<qermit> julek: włącz windowsa
<TheNumb> julek: w biosie wyłącz integre.
<TheNumb> julek: albo baw się z tym przełącznikiem opensorsowym.
<TheNumb> Jąderko chyba i tak już od jakiegoś czasu umie przełączyć, tylko je poproś.
<oskar_> Witam.
<oskar_> Mam problemgdyż nie moge uruchomic żadnego linuxa. Ani linux mint ani ubuntu. zawsze pokazuje to samo
<oskar_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/imag0027k.jpg/
<oskar_> to jest ten błąd. pokazuje sie po uruchomianiu go z live cd(pendrive)
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Nerihsa> a to
<Nerihsa> dziwne :o
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: zdjecie komorka?
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> zaladuje sie
<BlessJah> zdjecie!
<BlessJah> buahahaha!
<oskar_> korzystałem juz z unetbootin oraz uniwersal  ubs boot (czy jakoś tak
<oskar_> tak z komórki
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: a ty jak bys zrobil printscreena
<oskar_> właśnie
<oskar_> to nie jest virtualbox
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: podlutowalbym kabelki do portu szeregowego
<BlessJah> innego kompa
<BlessJah> i potem jakos zakodzil to
<BlessJah> (typowo linuksiarskie podejscie)
<SeViq> lol
<Wilczek> xD
<Wilczek> `g Linuksiarskie podejście
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Linux XP Desktop - rosyjski atak na Windows XP i Vistę - idg.pl ...: <http://www.idg.pl/news/147412/linux.xp.desktop.rosyjski.atak.na.windows.xp.i.viste.html>
<oskar_> dobra ale jak ugryść mój problem
<BlessJah> Wilczek: mam przed oczami komiks, facet chyba u chirurga przed operacja
<Wilczek> BlessJah: I?
<BlessJah> podaje lekarzowi uciety kabel usb i prosi zeby go podpial do jakichs nerwow
<BlessJah> Wilczek: szukam tego obrazka
<Nerihsa> oskar_: a normalnie livecd dziala?
<oskar_> własnie nie.
<oskar_> tzn. nie mam napedu
<Wilczek> MD5 sprawdź obrazu
<oskar_> ani dostepu do niego
<oskar_> zgadza się
<BlessJah> Wilczek: nie znajdę
<oskar_> może to się wyda głupie ale czy może być tak ze win7 blokuje to?
<oskar_> chociaż ja o takim czymś nigdy nie słyszałem
<Nerihsa> nie sadze
<oskar_> md5 się zgadza
<Nerihsa> http://i.imgur.com/MWxI5.jpg
<AaaA> jaki ladny screenshot:)
<oskar_> miałem takiego robota do zabawy jak byłem dzieckiem
<SeViq> oskar_, tez sobie robiles slit focie?
<oskar_> nie :D
<oskar_> za tamtych czasów troche bym czekał na wywołanie zdjęć
<BlessJah> optimus prime!
<SeViq> "ja 5 dni temu przed lustrem"
<SeViq> a tak btw, co to za barbie w 3 czesci?
<BlessJah> SeViq: w 3 transformersow?
<BlessJah> zebym to ja chociaż jedną obejrzał
<oskar_> to są już 3 częsci?!
<SeViq> D:
<SeViq> sa
<BlessJah> tzn którąś w kinie chyba widziałem
<SeViq> nie chce mi sie isc na to
<SeViq> nie bde na to kasy wydawal
<SeViq> toz to fabuly nie ma
<oskar_> SeViq: są przecież torrenty
<BlessJah> to tez wlasnie mówię że chyba
<SeViq> oskar_, 3 czesc nie jest stara wiec bedzie jakas nagrywana pralka w kinie
<SeViq> a takich nie chce..
<oskar_> a mi tam na jakości aż tak nie zależy
<BlessJah> pirytyry
<SeViq> przeciez ten film ma tylko efekty
<SeViq> a na efekty to chyba sie jakosc przuda
<BlessJah> SeViq: avatar też mial tylko efekty
<SeViq> ano, ale to zrozumialem duzo pozniej po obejrzeniu
<oskar_> na efekty tak, ale na dobrą fabułe i dialogi
<BlessJah> i fabułę opartą na skrzyżowaniu pocahontas z elementami z obcego
<oskar_> po co?
<SeViq> na poczatku wydawal sie niezly
<SeViq> Moon fajny byl
<oskar_> Avatara nigdy nie widziałem. i jestem z tego dumny
<Dreadlish> nie tylko ty :D
<BlessJah> jeżeli chodzi o mnie i avatara, to słaby film
<BlessJah> tylko efekty
<oskar_> Ojciec chrzestny, seksmisjadwa najlepsze filmy
<SeViq> ktory ojciec?
<SeViq> ja tylko 1 ogladalem
<oskar_> I
<BlessJah> osobiscie wydaje mi sie ze nieco zbyt duzo ojca chrzestnego w ojcu chrzestnym
<SeViq> ano
<BlessJah> natomiast wiadomo klasa sama w sobie, wiec za bardzo nie ma sie do czego przyczepic
<SeViq> ojciec chrzestny siedzi! ojcowi chrzestemu caluja sygnet! ojciec chrzestny idzie!
<oskar_> Przychodzisz do mnie w dniu ślubu mojej córki prosisz byk kogoś zabił?
<BlessJah> "przychodzisz w dniu słubu mojej córki i prosisz zebym mordowal ludzi?"
<SeViq> ale mi sie podobal
<SeViq> oskar_, BlessJah xD
<BlessJah> SeViq: nie chodzi mi o samą osobę, tylko o nastrój, charakter flmu, prowadzenie kamery
<BlessJah> jak sie zna "ojca ..." to mozna w kilka sekund rozpoznac
<witkol__> zgodzę się z BlessJah  film jest debest
<oskar_> to już wiem co dziś w nocy bedę oglądał
<oskar_> znowu Ojciec chrzestny
<SeViq> o.0
<oskar_> albo seksmisje
<BlessJah> erotoman
<SeViq> lol, zyjesz dwoma filmami?
<witkol__> osobiście wolę stare kino w nowym jeszcze niema aż tak dobrych jak kiedyś robili
<oskar_> jaka tam erotyka jest?
<BlessJah> oskar_: obejrzyj sztuczki jachimowskiego
<BlessJah> słynna scena z basenem?
<BlessJah> tzn nie wiem czy slynna
<witkol__> seksmisja , miś , nielubię poniedziałku ...
<oskar_> albo ich sport
<witkol__> też dobre
<BlessJah> miś średnio, nielubię nieco lepsze
<BlessJah> co mi zrobisz, kogel mogel
<BlessJah> oskar_: ogarnij "sztuczki", jezeli lubisz takie kino
<witkol__> co mi zrobisz to " nielubię poniedziałku " chyba
<oskar_> Z kiedy to jest film i jaki gatunek?
<BlessJah> nie wiem jaki gatunek
<BlessJah> dramat obyczajowy?
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie już z XXI wieku
<BlessJah> kilka lat ma
<BlessJah> ale powinien sie spodobac
<witkol__> oskar niewiesz co masz obejrzeć dzisiaj ? ;)
<oskar_> kusi mnie "diabelskie nasienie" ale jakoś opis jego mi nie pasuje
<Wizard> siema
<witkol__> Wizard:  hejka
<oskar_> Witam
<oskar_> chociaż od długiego czasu szukam Alien Abduction: Incident in Lake County po polsku
<oskar_> kiedys widziałem tenfilm na tvn7
<oskar_> zajebis*y
<oskar_> chociaż bajka
<Wizard> co za bałwan umieszcza pierdziaweczki w laptopach od spodu?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> asus?
<Wizard> no :S
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> teraz se tłumię piosenkę kolanami
 * Dreadlish podziela bul
<Wizard> bul?
<Wizard> to tak jak Bug?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> rzal i bul
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> aka żal i ból
<Wizard> nie no, Bug istnieje ;)
<Wizard> a rzal już niekonieczie
<BlessJah> Wizard: get this religion otu of here!
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> jakie znów religion?
<sperling> it's not a Bug it
<sperling> it's a feature
<Wizard> nawet kłamliwa wikipedia ci powie, że Bug istnieje
<Dreadlish> yup
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bug_River
<Wizard> proszę, nawet angielska
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> bug istnieje
<Dreadlish> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bug
<TheNumb> Bug koło Nura
<Wizard> coś mi dziwnie logo gógle wygląda
<oskar_> OOOO widzeże Pan Prezydent zawitał do nas
<TheNumb> oskar_: a co, wąsy gdzieś widzisz?
<oskar_> widze bul
<Dudi> Hej
<Dudi> Panowie masakra - zmieniłem mieszkanie na takie gdzie nie ma dostępu do neta.
<Dudi> Możecie polecić jakiegoś dostawcę internetu w Poznaniu na ul. Obozowa?
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfasE8l2uCU
<Wilczek> xD
<bt4> elo Dreadlish
<winter> 1st
<Admc> winter, dobra możesz już iść spać
<Admc> już dawno po wieczorynce
 * Admc skorzysta ze swojej rady i uda się na spoczynek
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-16
<m477> kurwa znow sie najebalem
<termi> m477: to zle?
<termi> przeciez to takie fajne uczucie
<termi> :)
<m477> ale ile mozna
<termi> tyle ile wlezie ;)
<m477> \oj nie wiesz co mowisz
<termi> ee tam nie wiem
<termi> nie raz nie dwa sie najebywalem
<termi> :)
<m477> pf
<m477> winter:  o/
<winter> m477: o/
<m477> :)
<winter> m477: gramy w csa
 * bastetmilo wróciła z piffa własnie...
<m477> nie gram w gry :-(
<termi> winter: grasz w csa?
<termi> fajnie ja tez
<m477> termi: stawiam wszystko ze nie wiesz co to picie
<termi> m477: nie pierdol :)
<winter> termi:  czasami
<termi> bos najebany
<termi> przegrasz wszytko i co :)
<m477> wytrzezwialem juz
<termi> hahaha
<winter> termi: gram jak ziomek jest u mnie głównie
<termi> to faktycznie najebales sie
<m477> mm?
<termi> winter: ja kiedys duzo gralem teraz mniej
<termi> :)
<termi> raz na 2 tyg
<termi> odpale
<termi> :)
<m477> kiedys calyczas gralem
<m477> teraz w ogole \o/
<bastetmilo> CS to jest ten głupi counter strike?
<termi> nie to jest ten fajny cs :)
<termi> i czesc bastetmilo
<m477> cs mi sie kojarzy teraz z konfiguracja tranzystorowa, common source :-)
<termi> hehe
<bastetmilo> KillZone kurwa. a nie CS. Cześć termi :)
<termi> a propo kto ma z was wtyczke monolight zaladowana
<termi> ?
<m477> o wlasnie
<m477> da sie poszerzyc ten pasek na dole zeby np 2 pietra zakladek bylo?
<m477> bo w ustawieniach nie ma czegos takiego
<m477> chodzi mi o ten panel, nie wiem jak to sie nazywa
<termi> w firefox?
<m477> nie
<m477> w gnome
<m477> na pulpicie
<m477> '<[DS13]Rybcia> moj wspol wali gruche na lozku nade mna pijany i sie wszystko trzesie ja p%&^*@$e'
<m477> :D
<termi> hmm nie wiem
<termi> co to za akademik
<termi> ?
<m477> ?
<m477> nie wiem a co
<termi> z ciekawosci pytam
<termi> wkocnu srodowsiko akademickie
<termi> :0
<termi> tutaj w wiekszosci
<termi> :)
<m477> tyle ich jest, nie sposob znac all
<termi> jak nie poznan to nie znam
<termi> :)
<m477> no to raczej
<termi> :)
<m477> nie ma to jak w parku na lonie natury setki walic
<termi> http://www.rtl.nl/xl/#/u/8d10c85a-a060-35f9-94c2-85e2cc6e00ea
<termi> zobaczcie czy wam sie te filmy tam otwieraja
<m477> instal ms silverlight :|
<m477> a o co kaman
<termi> no mam to i mi nie dziala
<termi> i sie wkurfiam
<termi> :)
<m477> ;]
<m477> wyszedlem na 1 piwo i sie skonczylo na totalnej najebce ;/
<m477> jaki zal kurwa ten open office
<m477> winter: o/
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> urwać nać, na windowsie nie da sie nic zrobić jak sie aktualizuje
<lisu> co za crap
<PoKrAk> jo
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> cześć
<Admc> co to za proces updatedb.mlocat?
<Admc> (conky ucina nazwy)
<PoKrAk> a co google na to
<Admc> wkurza mnie bo zawsze krótko po uruchomieniu mieli mi dyskiem
<Admc> google wywaliło setki raportów błędów że ten proces uniemożliwia odmontowanie dysku
<Admc> ale dalej nie wiem co to jest
<Admc> mlocate - quickly find files on the filesystem based
<Admc> znalazłem, tylko nie wiem po co mi to w systemie
<Admc> ale nie będę wywalał, jeszcze coś się spierdoli a mi się nie chce naprawiać linuxa
<Wizard> locate to taki program do szybkiego szukania plików
<Wizard> a updatedb aktualizuje indeks
<Wizard> oczywiście nikt nie padł na to, żeby do tego użyć inotify
<Wizard> i jakieś liblocate zrobić, czy coś
<Wizard> tylko się jebią w jakieś nepomuki i inne badziewie
<Wizard> ziew
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Admc> zróbmy test
<Admc> jest tu jakaś kobieta?
<Admc> nie pytam o kobiety bo na to nie licze
<Wizard> no to pytasz, czy nie pytasz?
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<Wizard> co tam jak tam?
<bastetmilo> Admc: po co ci kobieta na kanale? własnej w domu nie masz?
<SeViq> ale nudy w szkole
<Wizard> bastetmilo++
<Wizard> SeViq: to rzuć
<Wizard> teraz możesz mieć jedynkę i zdać
<Admc> Wizard, chodziło mi o kobietĘ a nie kobietY
<SeViq> gimnazjum? ;f
<Admc> w liceum tak będzie
<Wizard> jest obowiązkowe?
<Admc> w następnym roku
<Admc> żalowe to to jest
<Wizard> słabe
<Wizard> teraz gnoje już nic nie będą robić, tylko wódę pić
<Wizard> SeViq: gimnazjum jest obowiązkowe?
<Admc> tak jest
<SeViq> ta
<Wizard> heh, to mi się fartnęło, bo nie chodziłem ;P
<Admc> Wizard, stary rocznik?
<Wizard> sam jesteś stary!
<SeViq> teraz w szkole nic nie robimy, lol
<Admc> ja nie piję, w mojej klasie jest jeszcze kilka osób co nie piją
<Wizard> nie było jeszcze gimnazjum, wymyślili to jak podstawówkę kończyłem
<Admc> SeViq, ja nie chodzę od czerwca, bo wylądowałem wtedy w szpitalu i teraz lekarz mi zabronił
<Admc> "bo jeszcze coś mogłoby mi się stać"
<SeViq> ;0
<Admc> a po za tym jak przechodziłem wczoraj obok szkoły to moja klasa nie była na lekcji tylko opierdalała się na placu przed szkołą
<Wizard> eh, szkoła, to były czasy
<Wizard> zero problemów, piwo, laski, koledzy
<Wizard> mama prała, gotowała
<Wizard> o drugiej człowiek już miał koniec obowiązków ;P
<Admc> Wizard, trzeba było pójść na studia i mieszkać z rodzicami
<bastetmilo> eh. piękne czasy :)
<Admc> miałbyś jeszcze 5 lat albo więcej obijania się
<Admc> ja do 26 roku życia mam luz
<Wizard> Admc: w moim rodzinnym mieście nie ma uczelni
<Admc> w moim też
<Wizard> znaczy.. są jakieś dwie, ale.. hmm
<Wizard> nie wiem po co mi taka uczelnia ;P
<bastetmilo> wiocha troche mieszkać z rodzicami na studiach
<Admc> mój brat teraz studiuje i jeździ codziennie 30 km do Wrocławia
<SeViq> skąd?
<Wizard> hmm, Oleśnica? :>
<Wizard> to chyba bliżej
<SeViq> Sobótka?
<bastetmilo> Świdnica?
<Admc> na południowy wschód od wrocławia
<bastetmilo> a właśnie! Kto na Ślęże się wybiera 22-24 czerwca ???
<Wizard> za daleko
<SeViq> ja na sleze moge keiedy chce
<Admc> ja byłem tam tyle razy że mi się nie chce już wchodzić na tą górę
<SeViq> dziadkowie mieszkają w sovotcr
<SeViq> ja rowrrem chyba wjadę
<Admc> 7-8 razy byłem na szczycie, i ciągle nic ciekawego nie ma
<Admc> SeViq, a którym szlakiem?
<SeViq> a nie wiem
<bastetmilo> ja mówię o tym http://januszzagorski.pl/imprezy/harmonia-kosmosu/viii-zlot-harmonia-kosmosu-2011/
<Admc> ja bym nie dał rady rowerem, kondycja za słaba
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wzkjq8> (at januszzagorski.pl)
<Admc> po za tym nie mam roweru górskiego
<SeViq> Ja yez nie wiem czy dam
<SeViq> myślę że dam
<SeViq> Ja mam górala
<Admc> górala czy pseudogórala z supermarketu?
<SeViq> górala
<SeViq> ale nie taki za 8k
<Wizard> harmonia kosmosu? to jakiś zespół ludowy? :>
<Wizard> Nowoczesne technologie jako narzędzie destrukcji ludzkości
<SeViq> 2400 ze wszystkim
<Wizard> ja mogę wygłosić: nowoczesne technologie jako narzędzie do zarabiania na chleb
<SeViq> tj blotniki itd
<Wizard> Hodowle i masowe zabijanie zwierząt – ciężka karma ludzkości
<Wizard> rotflmao
<bastetmilo> Wizard, chcę popatrzec z bliska na New Age :)
<Wizard> ale pranie mózgu
<SeViq> lolololo
<Admc> ja mam dwa rowery, jeden taki - http://bikereviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/gary-fisher-opie-2009-mountain-bike.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3okocsf> (at bikereviews.com)
<Wizard> przecież ja bym tam umarł ze śmiechu
<Admc> i jeszcze jakieś gówno z supermarketu co nim jeżdżę do szkoły
<Admc> żeby nie ukradli
<bastetmilo> Wizard, i o to chodzi... :)
<SeViq> Ja mam
<SeViq> Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc
<SeViq> czy jakoś tak
<Admc> co prawda do szkoły mam nieco ponad kilometr ale nie chce mi się z buta chodzić
<Admc> z buta idzie się tak z 15 minut a rowerem 4-6 minut
<Admc> więc wychodzę z mieszkania o 7:52 i jestem punktualnie w szkole
 * bastetmilo też ma rower i się tym nie chwali 
<SeViq> ja autobusem
<SeViq> bastetmilo, nieee, w ogole ;d
<Admc> ja tu promuję zdrowy tryb życia
<Admc> ale skończyły mi się okoliczne miejscowości, nie mam gdzie jeździć
<SeViq> przerwa sie skończyła
<SeViq> nara ;d
<Admc> byłem już w jelczu, brzegu, strzelinie, wiazowie, wrocławiu i nie wiem gdzie teraz
<Admc> SeViq, telefon do kieszeni u już
<SeViq> ale siedse w 1 lawce
<DarkWolf448_> właśnie
<bastetmilo> Admc: a w jaworze byłeś?
<DarkWolf448_> ja też i daje radę ;)
<Admc> a gdzie to jest?
<Admc> muszę sprawdzić
<bastetmilo> Admc: google maps?
<Admc> 111 kilometrów
<Admc> daleko trochę
<bastetmilo> no faktycznie
<Admc> jak wróciłem z Wrocławia to te 60 km mnie trochę zmęczyło
<Admc> po za tym caly czas po drodze krajowej jechałem
<Admc> zazwyczaj jadę tak z 25-30 km/h więc do Wrocławia dojeżdżam w godzinkę
<SeViq> kurwa, nastepna lekcja na kyorej nic nie robimy
<Admc> to idź do domu/na wagary
<DarkWolf448_> SeViq: Też siedzę w pierwszej ławce i jakoś piszę ;P
<SeViq> 'zajmijcie sie czymś"
<Admc> popierdółki, w pierwszych ławkach siedzą
<Admc> ja prawie zawsze w ostatniej
<Admc> ewentualnie w środku jak nauczyciel pyta tych z ostatnich w pierwszej kolejności
<Wilczek> Ja musiałem :*
<SeViq> ;d
<SeViq> a ja forfun
<Admc> ale forfun siedzieć w pierwszej ławce
<SeViq> pierwszych ławek u mnie nigdy nie pytają
<Admc> a pierwszej lekcji w pierwszej klasie zawsze się wpierdalam i szybko zajmuję ostatnią i siedzę tak do końca roku
<SeViq> kurwa, kolo obok szpani ajfonem
<Admc> lol
<SeViq> hah
<Admc> android lepszy :)
<Wilczek> xD
<Admc> zwłaszcza jak zrootowany
<SeViq> ja mam, ale mojego się chujowo rootije
<Admc> chociaż jest taka klasa gdzie co lekcje wszyscy siedzą inaczej
<Admc> żeby nauczyciela wkurwić, ale on się nie wkurwia
<Matan[M]> bry
<Admc> SeViq, a jaki model
<Admc> u mnie zadziałał universal androot
<Admc> jedno dotknięcie i już zrootowany
<SeViq> bo mam program na fonie który autoupdatuje a jak nim updatowalrm, To muszę najpierw zdowngradowac żeby zrootowac
<SeViq> LOL, htc wildfire
<SeViq> chujowy
<Admc> o w dupę
<SeViq> zte tańszy i lepszy
<Admc> to ma taki pikselkowaty wyświetlacz
<Admc> mój nauczyciel od informatyki ma wildfire
<SeViq> no
<Admc> ja mam hero, nieco starszy ale lepszy wyświetlacz ma
<SeViq> zte mogłem kupić...
<Wilczek> Blade?
<SeViq> ta
<Admc> ja mam HVGA a ty QVGA a ekrany mamy praktycznie takie same
<Admc> więc to jest parodia
<SeViq> mój jest jakoś chujowo niewyniarowy
<Admc> no i na wildfire nie działa Speedx 3d
<Admc> jedna z moich ulubionych gier
<SeViq> hahahhahahahahahahahaz następną lekcję czyli matme idziemy na sale od qf i nic nie robimy
<SeViq> LOL
<SeViq> Matma <3
<Admc> a masz normalną czy rozszerzoną?
<bastetmilo> Ja mam wildfire i jest zajefajny. A wy się nie znacie.
<SeViq> rozszerzona
<SeViq> 6h w tygodniu
<Admc> o, mat-fiz czy mat-fiz-inf?
<SeViq> więcej niż polaka
<Admc> ja mam tylko 4 polaki
<Admc> a 6 matm
<SeViq> mat-inf, ale infa To parodia
<Admc> jestem  w mat fiz inf
<SeViq> ja 5 polaka
<Admc> u mnie na infie mamy pascala!
<SeViq> ale z dyrka mampolsku
<bastetmilo> a może pojdziecie z tymi lekcjami na priv?
<Admc> nie
<SeViq> ha, u mnie na infie mamy..: worda
<Admc> kozak, wy worda zrobiliśmy w 45 minut
<SeViq> ;p
<Admc> a potem sprawdzian
<SeViq> mamy 1.5h infy w tyodbiy
<SeViq> więc To tak na prawda mat a nie mat inf
<SeViq> Nudno
<SeViq> aaa, siedze na necie z sieci a ovok sala inf z nirzabezpieczonym routerem
<Admc> no i?
<Admc> my mamy darmowe wifi w całej szkole
<Admc> już od lat
<SeViq> LOL
<SeViq> fajnie
<Admc> co prawda dwa access pointy nie działają bo cośtam nie łączy (podczas malowania ścian nie przykryli ich folią debile)
<SeViq> xD
<SeViq> fajna sZkoła, gdzie? ;p
<Admc> w Oławie
<Admc> najlepsze liceum w mieście
<Admc> bo jednye
<Admc> jedyne*
<Admc> mój kolega co mieszka w budynku obok szkoły ma darmowy internet
<Admc> ale i tak te access pointy są ustawione na 40% bo jak były na 100% to tyle ludzi ciągnęło neta że się używać nie dało
<SeViq> ;d
<Admc> pewnie cały rynek
<Admc> spingowałem sam siebie i:
<Admc> * Nadeszło żądanie CTCP PING 3151998373 od użytkownika Admc
<Admc> * Odpowiedź na ping Admc: 43.96 sekund(y)
<Wilczek> O.o
<Admc> ładnie
<Admc> lol, a teraz * Odpowiedź na ping Admc: 71.81 sekund(y)
<Wilczek> :D
<Admc> mamy rekord * Odpowiedź na ping Admc: 173.26 sekund(y)
<Admc> dobra, przestaję pingować samego siebie bo robię niepotrzebny ruch w sieci
<Wilczek> ozil1: Jak możesz używać Łindołsa :P ?
<Admc> Wilczek, ty też masz windowsa na laptopie :P
<Admc> Wilczek, O Сергей odpisał mi na maila
<Wilczek> i co napisał?
<Wilczek> :*
<AaaA> ver ozil1
<AaaA> :)
<AaaA> też używam windows
<buharin> hej jak zainstalowac cos takiego  architektura pakietu (i386) nie zgadza się z architekturą systemu (amd64)
<Admc> sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i /ścieżka/do/paczki.deb
<buharin> dzieki ziomus jestes moim bogiem
<Admc> Wystarczy dziękuję :)
<Admc> Shutter to świetny program do robienia screenów, gnome-screeshot idzie w odstawkę
<Admc> ciekawe czy da się go podpiąć pod klawisz prinscreen
<ozil1> no tak chwilowo urzywam windowsa
<ozil1> co nie znaczy że tak zostanie
<ozil1> przyczyny niezależne odemnie
<Wizard> Admc: pewnie się da :)
<ozil1> ja bym postawił na gconf-editor
<Admc> w sumie gnome-screenshot jest taki malutki a shutter przy nim to kombajn
<harcesz> kto mnie macał czego chciał?
<Wilczek> :D
<Admc> ja nie macam ludzi
<Admc> chyba że chcą ;P
<Wilczek> Ja mu wysłałem CTCP, o to chodzi ;)
<Admc> a
<Admc> jarasz się tym CTCP
<Wilczek> ;P
<harcesz> wiesz, poczułem się dotknięty po tym touchu
<Wilczek> :)
<harcesz> jeszcze mnie publicznie posmyra po portach i co będzie?
<Wilczek> :*
<harcesz> i się zdziwi bo jestem biseksualistą
<harcesz> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Wilczek> ./ctcp harcesz port 6667 -smyraj
<Wilczek> I co z tego?
<Admc> Prism 3D to dość trudna gra
<harcesz> w sumie nic
<Admc> albo ja nie umiem w nią grać
<Wilczek> Ja jestem homo - zatkało kakao ;P
<Wilczek> ?
<Admc> o, proszę
<Admc> ujawnił się
<harcesz> argh.l
<Wilczek> Dławi się jadem :D
<harcesz> ma mnie
<Admc> lol, 86 osób ma na to wyjebane
<Admc> czyżby polska przestała być nietolerancyjna?
<Wilczek> Chyba rzeczywiście
<Wilczek> Coś się zmieniło :)
<harcesz> cholera, a liczyłem na zamieszki
<harcesz> cóż, idę promować homoseksualizm gdzieś indziej...
<Wilczek> harcesz: Statystycznie na świecie jest około 150 milionów homoseksualistów
<Wilczek> harcesz: I nie musisz promować, bo orientacja to nie jest coś co się wybiera
<Wilczek> :)
<bastetmilo> O proszę. Geje i bi na kanale? Zaczyna być wesoło.
<Wilczek> :D
<termi> :)
<Admc> bi?
<Admc> kogo masz na myśli?
<Admc> nie widziałem żeby ktoś się przyznał
<Admc> BTW. HyperBees robi świetne gry na androida. Od dziś będę je polecał każdemu posiadaczowi androida
<Admc> i tanie są, wersje bez reklam kosztują tylko $0,99
<Wilczek> <harcesz> i się zdziwi bo jestem biseksualistą
<Admc> a, jakoś tego nie zauważyłem
<Admc> a jak ktoś jest sknerą (tak jak ja) to może sobie adblocka zainstalować
<Admc> albo wyłączyć połączenie z internetem
<harcesz> fucken'ell
<harcesz> Wilczek: ja się nie promuje, po prostu informuje jak ktoś mnie całuje ;]
<Admc> Dobra, widzę że tutaj nie ma ludzi o ograniczonych horyzontach więc też się przyznam
<Admc> jestem bi
<Admc> podejrzewałem siebie o to od dłuższego czasu ale dopiero od tygodnia jestem tego pewien
<Wilczek> :*
<Admc> :*
<Wilczek> Mówiłem, że będzie dobrze :)
<Wilczek> Cicho jakoś ;)
<Enlik> Bo wszyscy poszli do kącika popłakać ze wzruszenia.
 * harcesz już sam ma dość rozłączania się co 30s
<Wilczek> Ten kanał to jedno z niewielu miejsc, gdzie ludzie są normalni
<Wilczek> Jak to Admc określił: "tutaj nie ma ludzi o ograniczonych horyzontach"
<Admc> dobra, nie spamuj już o tym
<Wilczek> Dobra :*
 * bastetmilo też jest bi :)
<bastetmilo> buziaki dla wszyskich dziewczyn na kanale :*
<Admc> tu nie ma dziewczyn
<Admc> :P
<bastetmilo> ja jestem.
<Admc> O.o
<termi> haha :)
<termi> jakie zdziwko
<Wilczek> O.o
<Admc> pytałem się rano to nikt nie zareagował
<Wilczek> Właśnie
<Admc> więc uznałem że nie ma
<Wilczek> A teraz nagle okazuje się, że jesteś dziewczyną
<bastetmilo> Admc: jak to nie? ja ci odpowiedzialam :P
<Admc> ale nie wprost
<Admc> kiedyś zagadałem go osoby z nickiem Ola, to się okazało że to facet
<Admc> xD
<Admc> do*
<Matan[M]> Admc: ukrywa pewnie swoją kobiecość :)
<Admc> ale to było w innej sieci
<Admc> tak i kolekcjonuje stare amigi i commodory
<termi> atari tez?
<Admc> a to nie wiem
<Admc> chociaż na freenodzie też go widziałem raz
<termi> bastetmilo: jak sie spalo po wczrojaszym jednym?> ;)
<bastetmilo> termi: bardzo dobrze :) nawet sie wyspałam
<termi> hehe :)
<termi> to git
<termi> ja sie zwijam
<Admc> harcesz1, mi jak słabo wifi łapie to przełączam się na połączenie 3g/edge
<Admc> irc mało transferu ciągnie
<Admc> o, ktoś zrobił żeby skype otwierał konwersacje na kartach zamiast w nowych oknach
<Admc> a wczoraj się wkurzyłem że konwersacje na skypie zajmują mi cały pulpit
<Admc> co ciekawe zrobili to z wykorzystaniem Xephyra
<Admc> wie ktoś jak nazywał się taki widżet na pulpit który wyglądał jak zegar w telefonach od htc?
<Admc> bo zapragnąłem taki mieć
<Wilczek> Admc: Ale musisz odpalić osobny program przed włączeniem Skype'a ;)
<Admc> wiem
<Admc> jaki to problem zmienić aktywator?
<Admc> po za tym właśnie to wywalam
<Admc> bo to działa tak że żal dupę ściska
<Wilczek> :D
<Dreadlish> o/
<SeViq> hmm
<SeViq> ale fajny film
<Wizard> SeViq: księdza dobro dobro sobie obejrzyj
 * Wizard trochę zdemoralizuje młodzież
<SeViq> oj tam oj tam
<SeViq> daj dokonczyc ten
<SeViq> jest dosc dziwny
<SeViq> kurrr
<SeViq> you have watched 72 minutes...
<Dreadlish> gz.
<SeViq> o/
<SeViq> aa, na to byla taka metoda, ze sie wi-fi odlaczalo?
<SeViq> i ci filmu nie przerywalo?
<firemark> oh dear, nie lepiej zresetować modem jak można? :P
<SeViq> firemark, nie chce mi sie ruszyc :D
<SeViq> ale jest to pomysl
<firemark> SeViq: router pan posiada?
<SeViq> ta
<firemark> no to sie nie musisz ruszac, masz pewnie panel www :p
<SeViq> mam, ale nie znam hasla, to nie moj router
<SeViq> ja nie pelnoletni o/
<spass> SeViq: hasełko można złamać
<spass> i przy okazji się programowania nauczyć
<SeViq> pff
<SeViq> ile ja bym sie uczyl tego..
<spass> emmm 2h ?
<firemark> w jego wypadku tysiąc godzin
<spass> albo posyp klawiaturę mąką i powiedz ojcu (zakładam że zna hasło) aby ci restartnął...
 * spass ducks
<SeViq> -,-
<AaaA> kup drugi router:)
<firemark> SeViq: :D
<firemark> damn
<firemark> spass: :D
<firemark> hm, może jest fluerescyjna mąka?
<SeViq> -,-
<firemark> albo ultravioletowa? ;p
<AaaA> a nie prosciej keyloger?:)
<AaaA> mniej sie palce brudzą
<spass> AaaA: keyloger prostszy od mąki ?
<spass> zresztą... jak bruteforcera napisać nie umie, to keylogera na pewno da radę.
 * spass wraca do nauki Git'a
<Dreadlish> to gita trzeba się aż uczyć?
<Dreadlish> wystarczy raz mana przeczytać
<firemark> Dreadlish: to też nauka
<SeViq> jaki man, jaki bruteforcer?
<SeViq> jaki git?
<spass> Dreadlish: niby tak, a jednak warto poćwiczyć
<Dreadlish> no.
<Dreadlish> to racja
<Dreadlish> bez praktyki człowiek sie gówno nacuzy c;d
<Dreadlish> nauczy*
<firemark> spass: lol, mówisz że 2h dał rady shaczyć hasło przy pomocy bruteforce??
<SeViq> dalej nie idzie
<SeViq> film
<spass> firemark: napisać programik do tego... jakby się znal na programowaniu.
<spass> firemark: z czasem lamania to juz inna sprawa.
<firemark> spass: program napisać prosto, ale bruteforce to nie jest najlepszy film
<firemark> qrwa, sposób :D
<spass> a mam! można korki wyciągnąć na chwilę... router się zresetuje, a hasła nie trzeba :D
<spass> SeViq: --_^
<SeViq> -,-
<SeViq> aa
<SeViq> kurna
<SeViq> router zresetowac?
<SeViq> ja modem resetowalem..
<SeViq> omg -,-
<spass> x_X
<firemark> jesteście dziecinada
<spass> firemark: Fakt. Człek dziecinieje na starość :)
<Nerihsa> meow
<SeViq> Dreadlish,
<SeViq> xD
<SeViq> * Otrzymałeś/aś zaproszenie do pokoju #trollownia od użytkownika Kwpolska (holmes.freenode.net)
<SeViq> * Nie możesz wejść do pokoju #trollownia (Jesteś zbanowany).
<Kwpolska> SeViq: chcialem se banowanie przyspieszyc, ale mi nie dales.
<Admc> w 21 czy roota
<Admc> nie to okno, sry
<SeVens> odlaczenie i podlaczenie routera tez nic nie zmienilo
<TheNumb> SeVens: z czym?
<SeVens> z czekaniem na film
<SeVens> 11 minut mi zostalo
<TheNumb> SeVens: musisz zmienić adres ip
<TheNumb> i wyczyścić ciasteczki
<Nerihsa> albo kupic konto premium
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: też
<TheNumb> Tak w sumie najlepiej.
<TheNumb> Ale jeszcze lepiej jest kupić film.
<Admc> jakim poleceniem sprawdzało się aktualną powłokę?
<Admc> bo zapomniałem
<firemark> nic sie nie stanie jak napiszesz help
<Admc> nie wyświetliła się nazwa powłoki tylko customowa pomoc
<Admc> a nie
<Admc> jest taki mały napis
<Admc> Shell: tcsh
<Admc> co to za powłoka?
<BlessJah> Admc: csh
<BlessJah> jesteś na freebsd?
<Admc> jestem po ssh podłączony do freebsd
<BlessJah> sprawdź /usr/bin/env bash
<Admc> lol
<Dreadlish> matkobosha
<Admc> mam uprawienia roota teraz
<Admc> przynajmniej tak się wyświetla
<Dreadlish> standardowo na fbsd nie ma basha
<Dreadlish> whoami wpisz
<BlessJah> Admc: tak?
<Dreadlish> i id
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Admc> whoami: Error - 9839723793279239789872198798732987129872378922978 call to admin
<Dreadlish> a id?
<BlessJah> Admc: dzwoń do właściciela serwera i raportuj że mu backdoora zasadzili
<Wilczek> :D
<Admc> w dupie to mam
<Admc> mogą nawet serwer rozwalić mi to nie będzie przeszkadxzało
 * spass zrozumiał że backdora...
 * qermit że w dupie
<spass> właśnie...
<BlessJah> Admc: daj mi konto na tym serwerze
<Dreadlish> mnie też
<Wilczek> Załóżcie sobie
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to idź na pirca
<Dreadlish> i daj samu
<Dreadlish> to on to dopierdoli do końca
<BlessJah> jeżeli przez zwykłe env można się wbić na roota, to nawet logów nie zabezpieczyli
<Admc> shellmix.com
<Admc> tutaj można sobie założyć
<kklimonda^> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1 fajny bug :D
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> to polskie jest?
<Admc> tak
<BlessJah> bo nie wiem czy tora zalączać
<Dreadlish> po co?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: w sumie racja
<Dreadlish> fajny bug kklimonda^
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> Admc: automatycznie zalozy konto?
<Admc> tak
<Admc> jak rozwalicie ten serwer to będę musiał poszukać czegoś innego do robienia tunelów ssh
<BlessJah> Admc: ale ja nadal nie wiem jak oni to zrobili
<BlessJah> chyba że env naprawdę jest backdoorem
<Admc> kogo to obchodzi
<BlessJah> Admc: daj touch /ebebe
<BlessJah> sprawdz czy jest
<BlessJah> i skasuj
<Admc> ten serwer i tak wywala się raz na miesiąc
<Admc> bo admin dupa
<BlessJah> Admc: zrobię mu "włam", pozabezpieczam, pozamykam i spytam czy da mi prace
<BlessJah> jak nie da, albo to jakis dzieciak i nie bedzie sie chcial zyskami dzielic
<wilczek_> Wlasnie pisze z ich serwera :D
<BlessJah> to rm -rf *
<wilczek_> rm -v *.*
<Admc> lol
<Dreadlish> rm -rf /etc/shadow
<wilczek_> Scigamy sie kto pierwszy :D ?
<Admc> jest problem
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> wilczek_: poczekaj
<BlessJah> Admc: jaki?
<Dreadlish> rm -rf /etc/*
<Admc> teraz nie mogę wbić na roota
<Admc> admc(at)shellmix ~> /usr/bin/env bash
<Admc> [admc@shellmix ~]$
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ad0
<Admc> tylko takie coś wywala
<BlessJah> no i co zrobiłeś
<spass> pewno to jakiś honeypot :)
<Admc> zjebałem
<Admc> xD
<spass> i kilku pryszczatych adminów się z was leje.
<BlessJah> Admc: dokładnie, zjebałeś
<Admc> i tak nie chciałem tego psuć
<Admc> mało jest darmowych kont shellowych
<Admc> co można założyć od tak
<BlessJah> Admc: tak wogóle to shell w $SHELL nie siedzi?
<Admc> bez proszenia się admina
<BlessJah> Admc: wylogowałeś się?
<BlessJah> powiedz ze sie nie wylogowales z tego roota
<Admc> to chyba i tak nie był root
<BlessJah> mały suid na env i juz by byl backdoor z powrotem
<BlessJah> Admc: jesli nawet nie, i tak cos na rzeczy było
<Admc> bo cały czas błędy wywalało
<Admc> jak cokolwiek chciałbym wpisać
<Admc> mam spowrotem tego roota
<Admc> niby
<Admc> po wpisałem help
<Admc> i teraz niby na roocie jestem
<BlessJah> http://shellmix.com/index.php/info/software-on-shell
<BlessJah> erm
<BlessJah> wygląda jak prosto z pkg_list
<BlessJah> Admc: id daj
<Admc> jak wpisuję id to wyświetla pomoc
<Admc> a nie grupy
<BlessJah> spass: co do honeypota, to jest dziwne miejsce na honeypota, bo wyłożyłoby się sporo skryptów
<BlessJah> Admc: adduser
<BlessJah> i zakładamy nowego roota
<BlessJah> ewentualnie zmieniaj hasło dla toor'a
<Admc> call to admin
<Admc> :D
<Admc> i znowu pomoc wywala
<Admc> to nie jest root
<BlessJah> Type 'kon'   - exchange prompt color
<BlessJah> Type 'kon2'  - exchange prompt color ==> black-white
<BlessJah> eee
<BlessJah> on chyba nie zna angielskiego do końca
<qermit> biały i czarny to też kolory
<BlessJah> qermit: exchange
<Admc> kogo to obchodzi
 * BlessJah myślał że w exchange to franki szwajcarskie na dolary może exchange
<BlessJah> Type 'vhost' - to see more vhosts
<BlessJah> Type 'hdd'   - to see your all file size
<Admc> ten root to lipa
<Admc> nic na nim nie działa
<BlessJah> dupa
<BlessJah> kasuję konto
<Admc> heh
<Admc> a po co?
<Admc> cokolwiek wpiszę to wywala błąd
<siemoslaw> siema
<Nerihsa> dobry wieczor
<siemoslaw> mam problem, jak włączam Empathy pod ubu 10.10, wpisuję numer i hasło gadu-gadu to mi pokazuje, że nie może połączyć
<siemoslaw> "nie podano powodu"
<Admc> wytłumaczcie wilczkowi dlaczego nie zrobi ssh z x forwarding na telefonie
<Wilczek> ...
<Admc> bo on ciągle twierdzi że to możliwe
<Wilczek> :D
<BlessJah> Wilczek: masz X11 na telefonie?
<Admc> na telefonie z javą nie ma servera x
<BlessJah> Admc: to możliwe o ile klient ssh ma x forwarding
<Admc> nawet na androidzie wszystko leci przez bufor ramki
<BlessJah> nie odpali tak aplikacji, bo nie ma X11
<BlessJah> ale odpali ssh
<Admc> chodziło mi o to że nie da się odpalić tak aplikacji
<Admc> wywali unable to open display co najwyżej
<Wilczek> Wywaliło mi, że jest już uruchomione na display0 i więcej nie mogę
<Admc> jedyne co to klient VNC
<Admc> wątpie żeby taki był na javę
<jacekowski> Admc: ja moge zrobic na moim telefonie
<Admc> bo masz nokię n900
<Admc> albo n950
<jacekowski> poza, tym sa xservery w javie
<jacekowski> chociaz to w pelnej javie nie w telefonowe
<Admc> no właśnie
<Admc> a telefonowa nie jest kompatybilna ze zwykłą
<jacekowski> ale mozna sportowac
<jacekowski> jak komus sie chce
<Admc> o
<Admc> http://hackaday.com/2009/02/22/x11-on-android/
<Admc> dziwny sposób na uruchomienie x11 ale działa
 * BlessJah poczeka na instukcję instalacji X11 na ubuntu
<Admc> czy to nie jest przypadkiem debian w chroocie?
<BlessJah> Admc: ej, ej
<Admc> ?
<BlessJah> Admc: to wygląda właśnie na debiana w chrotcie z odpalony X11 i serwerem vnc
<Admc> no własnie
<BlessJah> i łączeniem się po VNC do debiana
<Admc> a o tym już wiedziałem rok temu
<Admc> z tym że nie mogłem tego u siebie zrobić
<Admc> bo wywalało błąd przy weryfikacji zlib1g
<Admc> podczas instalacji debiana
<winter> o/
<nosferathoo> kompilowal ktos tutaj blendera?
<nosferathoo> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltk8.5 - co to moze byc?
<Quintasan> Prawdopodobnie brakuje Ci bibliotek tk
<Quintasan> nosferathoo: sudo apt-get install tk8.5-dev
<nosferathoo> czemu dev?
<nosferathoo> a moze
<Quintasan> Bo -dev zawiera nagłówki potrzebne do deweloperki
<Quintasan> a Ty kompilujesz blendera który używa nagłówków z tk
<nosferathoo> ok
<nosferathoo> dz :*
<nosferathoo> mam nadzieje ze to wspolpracuje z nowym makehuman
<Quintasan> nosferathoo: Chłodna historia, następnym razem jak kompilujesz coś co jest już w repozytoriach to możesz zrobić
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get build-dep <nazwa pakietu>
<nosferathoo> oki
<Quintasan> Wtedy pobiera wszystko co jest używane do kompilacji pakietu.
<New_user> Hej
<Quintasan> New_user: Cześć
<Nerihsa> hihi
<New_user> Jaka stronka moge sprawdzic bezpieczenstwo sieci?
<Quintasan> W sensie że jak bezpieczeństwo?
<Nerihsa> huh
<Nerihsa> 4chan ;o
<DaZ> zostaw 4chan >:
<Quintasan> No mógłbyś, ale 4chan zostawia trwały ślad na psychice każdego internauty
<New_user> no czymam dziury i porty otwarte
<Quintasan> New_user: nie ma takiej strony, otwarte porty możesz nmapem sprawdzić
<BlessJah> albo poprosić kogoś z nas
<Quintasan> Też prawda.
<winter> New_user: spróbuj http://www.whatsmyip.org/ jeśli już musisz to przez http robić
<BlessJah> play
<BlessJah> New_user: jesteś za routerem czy jak tam się to coś co od play dostałeś nazywa, nie wbijemy się
<New_user> No lacze sie przez 3g
<BlessJah> jesteś bezpieczny
<Quintasan> No to nie ma szans raczej
<BlessJah> New_user: jeżeli masz ubuntu, to ubuntu jest defaultowo bezpieczne, nie masz sie czego bac
 * AaaA się ciągle boi
<New_user> No to ok
<DaZ> jest niebezpieczne
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> siedza na tych wszystkich ppa i w wygaszaczach haksiory i haksiom.
<Quintasan> DaZ: Przecież Ty się nie znasz :<
<DaZ> jestem ekspertem.
<New_user> .?
<Quintasan> W czym? Chyba nie w zabezpieczeniach.
<DaZ> w zabezpieczeniach też
<Quintasan> New_user: Nic nic, DaZ to taki lokalny troll
<DaZ> mam certyfikaty cztery [;
<Quintasan> DaZ: Haksisz kable od głośników?
<DaZ> i słuchawek
<DaZ> generalnie to sam jestes trol, ja sie nabijam
<Quintasan> To prawie to samo DaZ
<DaZ> niemniej faktem jest, ze kiedys ubuntki zlapaly jakies dziwne skrypty w wygaszaczu, a to ppa to mnie zwyczajnie straszy
<DaZ> no, nie [;
<Quintasan> wiesz, jest takie coś co się Disclaimer nazywa
 * AaaA sprawdza czy ma wygaszacz
<Quintasan> Trzeba umieć czytać ze zrozumieniem.
<DaZ> lolco.
<BlessJah> DaZ: to miał być dowód na to, że można napisać na linuksa wirusa
<Quintasan> lolto.
 * AaaA stwierdził, że wygaszacz dziwnie się zachowuje jeśli uzywa się klawiatury
<BlessJah> Quintasan: cicho
<BlessJah> Quintasan: strolować trolla nie można?
<DaZ> moj sie wysypuje od myszki >:
<Quintasan> BlessJah: No właśnie nie można
<Quintasan> Bo musiałbym sam siebie kopnąć.
 * AaaA nie ma myszy bo mu nie wolno trzymac zwierząt
<BlessJah> ke?
<BlessJah> zresztą
<BlessJah> nie to nie
<AaaA> niby wolne oprogramowanie ale hardware jest zniewolony;)
<DaZ> biedny hardware
<soee> jest tu jakis szczesliwy uzytkownik KDe 4.6 ?
 * DaZ jest szczesliwym uzytkownikime kde 4.7
<AaaA> wolnosc dla peryferow
<soee> DaZ, na becie jedziesz ?
<DaZ> na
<soee> DaZ, orientujesz sie jak zachowac zgrupowane okna tak aby po ich ponownym otwarciu uruchamialy sie w tej samej grupie? np kadu + skype
<DaZ> nope, bespin chyba dalej sobie z tym grupowaniem okien nie radzi, to nie wiem.
 * AaaA nie ma okien ma tylko screen
<AaaA> te wszystkie x to jakies wynalazki:)
<BlessJah> AaaA: screen w sensie 'screen - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation'
<AaaA> mniej wiecej
<BlessJah> bo nazwe tak dobrali ze jak ktos mowi screen to zawsze sie zastanawiam czy chodzi o ekran, screenshot czy coś innego
<BlessJah> AaaA: tmux?
<Dreadlish> screen = terminal manager
<Dreadlish> sshot = screenshot
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: od kiedy?
<Dreadlish> w moim mniemaniu
<BlessJah> w twoim mniemaniu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: hshot w cs zaliczasz?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> wtf is hshot?
<BlessJah> head?
<Dreadlish> nei gram w csa
<SeVens> ojej
<SeVens> film sie skonczyl
<SeVens> :(
 * AaaA właśnie wyprał klawiaturę w zmywarce
<Dreadlish> gz.
<Nerihsa> to jest taka gumowa elastyczna co kiedys w mangotv reklamowali?
<AaaA> normalna plasticzana
<ozil1> widze że wp dziś była czytana
<AaaA> wp?
<ozil1> czy gadzetomania ?
<AaaA> pare dni temu howtogeek
<Nerihsa> wp to chyba na wykopie sprawdzaja pojemnosc
<AaaA> i rzeczywiscie dziala
<Nerihsa> czy sie zgadza z reklamowana :D
<Wilczek> Wie ktoś może jak zrobić w Ubuntu, żeby dany użytkownik nie był wyświetlany przy logowaniu?
<AaaA> nie używać gdm?:)
<Wilczek> Nie, ma być wyświetlane, ale żeby tylko jeden dany użytkownik nie pojawiał się na liście :)
<Nerihsa> a czy root ci sie pojawia na liscie?
<Diabelko> Wilczek: wywal z grupy users
<Nerihsa> to sie dowiedz jak oni zrobili ze root sie nie pojawia i zrob to smo
<Diabelko> tylko potem logować się musisz przez odpalanie gnome-session jako ten user
<Diabelko> Nerihsa: domyślnie root nie jest w grupie users
<Diabelko> i to dlatego
<Wilczek> Dobra, nieważne, wyłączyłem całkowicie listę :)
<Diabelko> też dobrze
<Wilczek> Pomóżcie
<Wilczek> Coś się stało i w TTY nie mam polskich znaków :/
<BlessJah> no teraz to się coś na pewno stało
<BlessJah> powiedzcie o LC_ALL jeśli wróci
<SeVens> pada deszcz! ;o
<Wilczek> To wie może ktoś co z tymi znakami?
<SeVens> <BlessJah> no teraz to się coś na pewno stało
<SeVens> <BlessJah> powiedzcie o LC_ALL jeśli wróci
<BlessJah> dziwne znaki masz
<SeVens> ja?
<Wilczek> Kwadraciki
<SeVens> xchat
<SeVens> hmm
<SeVens> ja mam
<SeVens> <
<Wilczek> Zarówno przez SSH jak i fizycznie
<Dreadlish> to jest ^H
<Dreadlish> tzn. highlightuje na ctrl+h
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wilczek> Eeee...
<Ciaho^> kto ma kwadraciki?
<Wilczek> Ja
<Wilczek> w TTY
<Dreadlish> przy czym
<Ciaho^> pociesze Cie piszesz normalnie ;D
<Wilczek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628089/ ← Wynik locale
<Wilczek> Ciaho^: Używam XChata w X'ach, więc piszę normalnie :)
<Wilczek> To co, wie ktoś coś na ten temat?
<Dreadlish> a gdzie te kwadraty
<Wilczek> TTY fizycznie i TTY przez SSH
<Dreadlish> gdzie
<Wilczek> gnome-terminal działa normalnie
<Dreadlish> konkret
<Wilczek> ...
<Wilczek> CTRL+ALT+F2
<Dreadlish> konkret
<Dreadlish> przy czym
<Dreadlish> przy czym
<Wilczek> przy wszystkim
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<Dreadlish> jakie znaki
<Wilczek> Jak wpiszę: echo żółwiątko, to zamiast ż, ł, ą będą białe kwadraty
<Dreadlish> normalne
<Dreadlish> nie masz konsoli utfowej
<Dreadlish> problm solved
<Ciaho> no ja też tak mam
<Dreadlish> a ja nie
<Ciaho> po co używasz wlaściwie alt+ctrl+f2?
<Dreadlish> bo se konsole skonfigurowałem
<Dreadlish> po to bo nie mam czasem xorga?
<Ciaho> a ja se nie skonfigurowałem bo mi sie nie chce
<Dreadlish> no to będziesz miał kwadraty
<Ciaho> jakoś żadko używam tty, a właściwie nigdy?
<Dreadlish> s/żadko/rzadko/
<Ciaho> ojtam
<Ciaho> :S
<Dreadlish> no to sie nie dziw że nie masz polskich
<Dreadlish> siema benek
<Wilczek> Tak to wygląda: http://s2.ifotos.pl/img/IMG0007_heqsqre.jpg
<Dreadlish> normalnie.
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> Od kiedy???
<Dreadlish> normalnie od zawsze
<Dreadlish> jak nie masz skonfigurowanego utfa i czcionkę do dupy to się nie dziw że nie masz polskich
<Dreadlish> bo to jest standardowy ascii vt100
<|B|enedyktXVI> siema Dreadlish
<Wilczek> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ← utf-8, Latino2 - Europa Środkowa i Rumunia, Fixed, 16
<Wilczek> Później setupcon
<Wilczek> I nic się nie zmieniło, oprócz tego, że są teraz krzaczki i inna czcionka
<Dreadlish> utf-8 i daj font terminus
<Dreadlish> tak bardzo ci ten tty potrzebny?
<Wilczek> Ta
<Wilczek> Dzięki, nie można było tak odrazu ;P
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> siema leszcze
<ozil1> o/
<Wizard> ;)
<ozil1> elo
<winter> elo elo 5 3 0
<ozil1> elo elo 320
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> 140
<Dreadlish> siema winter
<Dreadlish> siema winter
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> siema Wizard
<winter> siema ściema
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wizard> uh, lyx jest bardzo w porządku, tylko czemu ma tyle takich dużych zależnośći
<winter> bo to linux, get used to it
<Wizard> eh, od parunastu dobrych lat próbuję
<Wizard> ;P
<winter> :-P
<Wizard> o, właśnie, może ktoś będzie wiedział
<Wizard> mam nacisk taki na monitorku, on kiedyś wysyłał nazwany sygnał
<Wizard> XFCośtamButton
<Wizard> i mogłem go sobie przypisać w xfce jako skrót klawiaturowy
<Wizard> bardzo przydatne :)
<Wizard> a po którymś update już nie wysyła XFCośtamButton, tylko keycode 248 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol)
<Wizard> tak xev mówi
<Wizard> i mnie strzela, bo to niemiłe z jego strony
<Wizard> teraz już go nie można przypisać
<Wizard> moje pytanie brzmi: czy da się to jakoś zmapować (najlepiej plikiem w katalogu domowym .xkeycośtammap ;P) ?
<Wizard> .Xmodmap
<Wizard> dzięki, Wizard
<Wilczek> I znowu potrzebuję pomocy...
<Wilczek> Podłączyłem telefon przez SSH, uruchamiałem MOC i wszystko było dobrze
<Wilczek> A teraz przy próbie uruchomienia wyświetla: FATAL_ERROR: Layout1 is malformed
<Wizard> uh
<Wilczek> Na komputerze wszystko działa dobrze
<Wizard> kto wyświetla?
<Wilczek> Terminal ;)
<Wizard> w sensie na telefonie takie coś wylatuje?
<Wilczek> Tak]
<Wizard> wywal .moc/cache
<Wizard> co mnie macasz?
<Wilczek> :D
<Wilczek> I nic to nie dało :/
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> dziwne
<Wilczek> Usunąłem, wywaliłem .moc, zainstalowałem i nic -.-
<Wilczek> Tak to wygląda na telefonie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628130/
<Wizard> próbowałeś góglać?
<anemus> chyba jednak nie próbował...
<Wizard> a co, pierwszy wynik i rozwiązanie?
<Wilczek> ...
<Wilczek> Jakby wystarczył 1 link w Google to bym się nie pytał -.-
<Wilczek> Z/W, uruchomię ponownie komputer
<jacekowski> masz za malo mocy
<Wilczek> I nic :/
<Admc> bo to nie windows że restart coś naprawia
<Admc> :P
<firemark> Admc: jest jeden przypadek, gdzie reset pomaga
<firemark> Admc: zmiana tapety w grubie :)
<Admc> :)
<Wilczek> Pomoże ktoś?
<gx> witam ktoś wie jak uruchomić torrenta transmission w konsoli?
<gx> Wilczek, co się stało?
<marcin82> gx spróbuj /usr/bin/transmission-cli
<marcin82> i wsio ;]
<Wilczek> gx: Wszystko było dobrze, uruchamiałem MOC przez SSH w telefonie, a teraz przy próbie uruchomienia wyświetla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628130/
<gx> Wilczek, przyznaję się bez bicia nie wiem o co chodzi
<Wilczek> :)
<gx> marcin82, zainstalowałem i odpalam jak mówisz no i nic
<marcin82> mi się normalnie pomoc pokazuje
<marcin82> to samo co pod --help
<gx> marcin82, to ma coś wspólnego z transmission-daemon? może daemon zrestartować?
<marcin82> zapisz na pulpicie jakikolwiek plik torrent
<marcin82> transmission-cli [opcje] plik.torrent i tyle
<gx> ok sparwdzam :D
<marcin82> chwila
<marcin82> zobacze
<marcin82> bo mam akurat
<marcin82> Nimfe 11.04 ;p
<marcin82> Progress: 0.0%, dl from 0 of 0 peers (0.00 KiB/s), ul to 0 (0.00 KiB/s) [None] Progress: 0.0%, dl from 0 of 0 peers (0.00 KiB/s), ul to 0 (0.00 KiB/s) [None] Progress: 0.0%, dl from 0 of 3 peers (0.00 KiB/s), ul to 0 (0.00 KiB/s) [None]  [21:44:00.000] Niebianska-Nimfa-11.04PL-DVD-32bit.iso: Starting DHT announce (poor, 10 nodes)
<marcin82> Progress: 0.4%, dl from 4 of 4 peers (126.40 KiB/s), ul to 0 (0.00 KiB/s) [0.00
<marcin82> to tylko wycinek
<gx> hehe to odpala transmissiona z xami ale może być zaraz po ssh sprawdzę
<marcin82> tylko sprecyzuj sobie tam katalog pobierania
<marcin82> bangla wszystko
<marcin82> ;]
<gx> marcin82, dzięki
<marcin82> cli jak clitoris łatwe do zapamietania :P
<Filar> cześć
<Filar> właśnie wróciłem z dialnetu :)
<Filar> masakra
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> z czego?
<Wilczek> -.-
<bastetmilo> z konkursu wrocil
<Wilczek> Udało mi się rozwiązać
<Wilczek> Czcionka w telefonie była za duża
<Wilczek> Wystarczyło zmniejszyć i jest OK ;)
<Filar> ogólnie było miło, ale zrąbali dwie rzeczy: jedno zadanie, którego chyba nikt nie rozwiązał i koncert
<bastetmilo> kto wygrał dialnet?
<Filar> a nie wiem, nie my :)
<Filar> to zrąbane zadanie wyglądało tak, że były na kartce fragmenty krzyżówki wydrukowane i my mieliśmy to sobie jakoś w mózgu ułożyć i spisać, mimo, że to była 30x30 krzyżówka
<Wizard> no kuwa, co to jest dialnet?
<bastetmilo> no konkurs
<Wizard> dobra, już mam
<Wizard> ech, ślązaki..
<Filar> no u jeszcze miodek przynudzał, no ale to takie stawianie językoznawcy przy bandzie geeków
<bastetmilo> lol
<Filar> Wizard: ogólnopolski :)
<Filar> ja na przykład jestem z Wielkopolski
<Filar> bastemilo: a Ty brałeś udział w tej edycji?
<czester> ^_^
<maf2> Witam, http://wklej.org/id/547774/ mimo wpisu w grub.cfg startuje mi wersja jadra 2.6.38-8 zamiast 2.6.39
<maf2> co jest nei tak ?:)
<bastetmilo> Filar: nie, za stara jestem ;)
<maf2> zależy do czego :P
<Filar> skojarzenia...
<maf2> ty masz xD
<maf2> z grub mam problem
<maf2> pomocy
<Filar> Ty napisałeś "zależy do czego"
<maf2> a ty skojarzenia xD
<Filar> :)
<Dreadlish> test_pojemności@wp.pl
<Dreadlish> wysyłajcie największe co macie :D
<maf2> ??
<Dreadlish> testują pojemność skrzynki na wp
<Dreadlish> bo ponoć jest bez ograniczeń
<czester> Albo zbierają adresy.
<czester> ;-)
<czester> Na spam.
<Dreadlish> mają już 27gb
<czester> Bzdura.
<Dreadlish> to idź na wykop
<Dreadlish> http://i.imgur.com/N9zIK.png
<maf2> dreadlish: ale załącznik może mieć 100 mega
<czester> I co z tego?;-)
<Dreadlish> i nic?
<czester> Nie będę jak jakiś debil wiadomości bez celu.
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> nie ma czasownika
<totalizator> zaraz podam numer konta, wysyłajcie mi swoje oszczędności
<czester> Wysyłał.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> trza sie aż o czasownik prosić
<maf2> totalizator: już pędzę
<czester> Jak pajace robicie za darmową reklamę WP.
<maf2> jakies ograniczenie musi mieć wp
<maf2> nie ma szans xD
<Dreadlish> no właśnie sprawdzają jakie q2
<Dreadlish> ...
<czester> Pewnie konto nie ma quota
<Dreadlish> dobra dobra
<Dreadlish> każdy wieloryb tak mówi
<Wizard> znacie jakieś fajne gierki na parę chwil?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> szubiennica na kartce
<Wizard> no?
<czester> Wizard: Tuxracer.
<Wizard> czester: grałem wczoraj, już nie to co kiedyś :)
<jacekowski> teraz jest ppracer
<czester> Słyszałem od Linuksiarzy, że bajer.
<jacekowski> fajna gra na pare chwil
<jacekowski> jedna z bardziej dopracowanych gier linuxowych
<czester> Błagam...
<czester> :D
<czester> To ale musi być miernie.
<jacekowski> ale to jest na pare chwil
<jacekowski> czester: ppracer robi to co ma robic
<jacekowski> z tego moznaby zrobic pelnoprawna produkcje z tych tanszych serii
<Admc> szybko, jaką komendą sprawdzić zależności pakietu?
<Admc> pamięta ktoś?
<maf2> apt-get -u install nazwa pakiegu ?
<maf2> http://wklej.org/id/547774/ mimo wpisu w grub.cfg startuje mi wersja jadra 2.6.38-8 zamiast 2.6.39
<maf2>  co jest nei tak ?:)
<Dreadlish> wywal 2.6.38-8 [solved]
<maf2> hmm a dlaczego ?
<maf2> zawsze szło wpisać dwie wersje jądra i ruszało bez problemu
<maf2> więc nie rozumię
<maf2> wywalę i nie ruszę i będe z ręką w nocniku xD
<maf2> ruszy*
<bt4> dokładnie wywal te stare jajko
<maf2> bt4: ale dlaczego ta ?:)
<bt4> bo jest już nie potrzebne
<maf2> zawsze trzymałem stare i ruszało
<maf2> więc co ma wpis w grubie do jajek w boot xD
<Dreadlish> a po co ci stare jajo?
<Dreadlish> masz zamiar zrypać nowe?
<maf2> po to że jak nie ruszy na nowym to mogę ze starego uruchomic
<Dreadlish> prawdopodobieństwo tego jest mniejsze niż tego że ja sie w ciągu następnych 10 min walne w głowę
<bt4> lol
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<maf2> co żyrandol spadł ?
<bt4> zawsze możesz z live cd odpalić jak coś się spieprzy ;p
<maf2> ta szczególnie że mam zaszyfrowany dysk
<maf2> to mi live pomoże
<maf2> jak diabli
<Dreadlish> matko boska
<Dreadlish> i po co wam szyfować te dyski =.=
<Dreadlish> już wam cb{a,ś} przyjdzie
<maf2> po to że bezpieczniej
<Dreadlish> już pentagon shakierujecie
<bt4> hehe
<Dreadlish> ja najbezpieczniej sie czuje przy sudo bez hasła
<ozil1> to ja napisze po co
<Dreadlish> na otwartym hotspocie
<ozil1> po to że mi przyszli
<maf2> popatrzyli pewnie i poszli ozil xD
<ozil1> nie zarekwirowali komputery
<Dreadlish> mi jak przyjdą to unlink /home/dreadlish i jazda
<ozil1> i poszły do łodzi do biegłego
<maf2> no i co na to biegły ?:)
<ozil1> z dziedziny informatyki i co i guwno z tego będą mieli bo wszystko w kontenerach
<bt4> biegał zozwścieczony :P
<ozil1> nie wiem
<ozil1> jak wrucą to się okaże
<Dreadlish> prawdziwy hakier nie używa rm
<bt4> rozwścieczony
<maf2> ozil1 a dlaczego wzieli ?
<Dreadlish> prawdziwy hakier używa unlink!
<Dreadlish> i po drodze pamięta inode
<maf2> ściągałeś coś czy co ?
<ozil1> dlatego że ponoć gnojek ukradł mi z pendrajwa login i hasło do netu mojej klientki
<jacekowski> ozil1: masz piracki soft i filmy na komputerze
<jacekowski> ozil1: kryminalista jestes
<jacekowski> ozil1: pojdziesz siedziec
<maf2> ta dożywocie dostanie
<Dreadlish> pójdziesz siedzie!
<Dreadlish> i tu nawet truecrypt ci nie pomoże
<ozil1> ogulnie naprawiam kompy i przez przypadek urzyłem pendriva od kopi zapasowych aby mi muzyke skopiował a pierdolony przejrzał pena i ciśnoł ponad rok neta na lewo
<Dreadlish> s/ogulnie/ogólnie
<Dreadlish> s/urzyłem/użyłem/
<ozil1> tak mam pirackie pliki w tych kontenerach
<ozil1> na własny użytek
<jacekowski> ozil1: a myslales o tym zeby uzyc slownika ortograficznego
<jacekowski> ozil1: co z tego?
<jacekowski> ozil1: pirackie, to jest przestepstwo
<maf2> ozil1: no ale to jego powinni za to ścigać a nie ciebie
<ozil1> hym do tego klienta na wingrozie nie ma słownika niestety
<maf2> przecież to on zwinął hasło a nitey
<jacekowski> ozil1: i co z tego
<jacekowski> ozil1: ortografie powinienes znac bez komputera
<ozil1> ale pierw zeznał że ja mu dałem
<jacekowski> ozil1: wiekszosc z nas nie uzywa takich bajerow i piszemy poprawnie
<maf2> ozil1: ale co ma do tego twój komp ?
<maf2> bo nie kapuje
<ozil1> a gdy już zabrali kompy to byłem na zeznaniach i powiedziałem że nic takiego nie miało miejsca i po konfrontacjisię przyznał ze podjebał
<ozil1> też nie mam pojęcia
<ozil1> i najlepsze jestem w harakteże świadka i miałem przeszukanie
<maf2> to już teraz zabierają kompy jak przejdziesz na czerwonym?
<maf2> ozil1: musieli logi przegladać i widzieli że coś ściągałeś
<maf2> to się przy okazji za ciebie wzieli
<ozil1> coś ściągać a coś udowodnić to zasadnicza rużnica
<maf2> ale jak masz zaszyfrowane to komp wróci za parę miesięcy
<ozil1> 2
<maf2> po to dyski wzieli tylko że z zaszyfrowanymi nic nie zrobia raczej
<jacekowski> ozil1: kurwa jego mac
<maf2> chyba że masz haslo 12345
 * bastetmilo też raz musiała oddać panom policjantom laptopa. ale przestraszyli się xubuntu ;) 
<Ciaho> omg
<maf2> hahah
<jacekowski> ozil1: jak masz pisac z bledami ortograficznymi to nie pisz w ogole
<ozil1> wzieli całe kompy nie dyski
<termi> dziendobry
<maf2> zawsze tak robia
<ozil1> moje chasło ma 26 znaków
<maf2> dziwne ze jak sie po pijaku jedzie to samochodu nie zabieraja
<bastetmilo> czesc termi
<jacekowski> ozil1: KURWA
<maf2> a kompy cale zwijaja hamy
<bt4> ozil1, hasło
<jacekowski> ozil1: pisz poprawnie albo ci jebne dosa i nie bedziesz pisal w ogole
<Ciaho> jak to możliwe
<ozil1> masz botnet ?
<maf2> jacekowski: ma wszystko
<Ciaho> dos ~= ddos
<maf2> xD
<ozil1> no ok niedoczytałem
<maf2> ozil1: a to firmowe kompy ci wzieli ?
<maf2> czy domowe
<ozil1> domowo firmowe
<maf2> ozil1: bo jak masz firmę a koleś kłamał to odszkodowania żądaj że staraty masz
<jacekowski> wiecie ze pisanie nieortograficznie mozna podciagnac pod paragraf o braku szacunku do jezyka polskiego
<ozil1> i laptop ocalał
<ozil1> używam bo nie działa mi tuner tv na linuchu
<maf2> ja bym chciał odszkodowania za straty od kolesia i juz :)
<jacekowski> za to powinny byc ciezkie roboty
<ozil1> wiem o tym byłem u adwokata
<jacekowski> ale ja tego nie widze jak koles by internet na lewo ciagnal
<jacekowski> mial login i haslo i co?
<jacekowski> a kabel skad?
<ozil1> karta wifi + antena typu yagi
<maf2> może radiowy
<maf2> no
<maf2> xD
<bt4_> ap client
<maf2> wszystko teraz kradną ja posadziłem drzewko za 20 zł przed oknem i ukradli gnoje
<ozil1> jak by był mondry to pocisnoł by ich po 5ghz a nie po częstotliwości klienckiej 2.4
<maf2> nie wiem co za debil
<Dreadlish> panie pisz pan po polskku
<Ciaho> tak mondry
<ozil1> przezuce się na pidgina
<ozil1> w8
<Ciaho> jak można tak pisać?
<bt4> zajechało ortografią, że ho ho
<Ozil2> już
<Ozil2> mi sprawdza błędy
<jacekowski> ja bym go do kryminalu za sama ortografie dal
<Wilczek> :D
<fi9o> jacekowski: Zgloszenie zostalo przyjete.
<fi9o> Milicja juz po niego jedzie.
<Ozil2> haha
<Wilczek> Milicja? Może odrazu ZOMO O.o
<Ozil2> jutro podepnę dysk na usb i w virtualbox zainstaluje debiana bo miałęm
<jacekowski> pidgin niwiele pomaga
<jacekowski> dalej bledy
<bt4> heeh
<Ozil2> jabber rtorrent + rtgui i stronkę www
<firemark> ja bym wolał żeby była milicja w polsce, niż policja
<fi9o> Korzystanie z gui pod rtorrent to jest rzcze niewybaczalana.
<jacekowski> milicja sie zle kojarzyla
<fi9o> rzecz
<firemark> znaczy chodzi tylko o nazwę
<DaZ> ja bym wolal straznikow rewolucji
<Ozil2> wingroza to tylko etap przejściowy
<maf2> jacekowski: ty się znasz mam taki problem http://wklej.org/id/547774/ mimo wpisu w grub.cfg startuje mi wersja jadra 2.6.38-8 zamiast 2.6.39
<maf2>   co jest nei tak ?:)
<DaZ> czy tam straz
<maf2> z/w
<firemark> tylko hm, w rosji też już nie ma milicji?
<Ozil2> a ja w ogóle żeby ich zlikwidowali
<DaZ> teoretycznie nie ma, w praktyce to różnie
<jacekowski> maf2: dziwne
<DaZ> na kurtkach przynajmniej dalej jest [;
<fi9o> Najgorsze, ze mentalnosci dalej jest.
<maf2> jacekowski: no właśnie nie rozumiem co jest
<maf2> gdzieś indziej to wpisane musi być tylko gdzie
<jacekowski> maf2: a w menu gruba co pisze
<jacekowski> maf2: 2.6.39?
<maf2> 2.6.38.8 właśnie
<jacekowski> maf2: jak odpalasz
<jacekowski> maf2: to zrob to update grub2 czy jakos tak
<jacekowski> maf2: a to masz w ogole gruba2 czy moze dalej gruba1 uzywasz
<maf2> gruba 2
<jacekowski> skad wiesz?
<jacekowski> ze uaktualnilo
<jacekowski> bo jak uaktualnia to nie instaluje
<maf2> bo 11.04 ma 2 z tego co mi wiadomo
<jacekowski> maf2: a to swieza instalacja czy uaktualnienie
<maf2> świeża
<jacekowski> a to hmmm
<jacekowski> dziwne
<termi> jacekowski: a ty co polski wykladasz na ujocie?
<jacekowski> termi: nie, ale Ozil2 nie potrafil napisac jednej lini poprawnie
<jacekowski> nawet jednej*
<jacekowski> ide spac
<termi> a to powoduje ze nie rozumiesz o czym pisze?
<jacekowski> termi: bola mnie oczy od tego
<maf2> dobranoc jacekowski
<maf2> podumam nad tym jeszcze
<maf2> update-grub chyba trzeba
<termi> jacekowski: i tak z tym nie wygrasz wiec trzeba dac na luz :) jego sprawa :)
<Ozil2> jacekowski to troll
<Ozil2> xD
<termi> jak nie on przyjda inni co robia byki
<maf2> ozil1 ma dysk coś tam
<Ozil2> no mam dysleksję
<termi> czytaj ksiazki to sie wyleczysz :)
<Ciaho> no
<maf2> ja czytałem jako dziecko bardzo dużo a i tak błędy robię :P
<jacekowski> Ozil2: a mnie to nie obchodzi
<Ozil2> czytam wszystkie z helion z działu haking
<maf2> dobrze że są kochane programy ze słownikami bo byście jęczeli na mnie też
<jacekowski> maf2: jemu nawet programy ze slownikami nie pomagaja
 * DaZ ma cos z heloionu z dzialu haking
<DaZ> raz w zyciu tam kupowlem knigi i mi dorzucili za gratis :f
<Ozil2> no jak teraz już poprawiam błędy przed wysłaniem
 * Dreadlish ma pół półki od nich
<Dreadlish> reszta to albo wnt albo o'reilly
<Dreadlish> ;d
 * DaZ zrezygnowal z polskich knig
<Ozil2> jedną małą półeczkę
<czester> I jesteś dupa, nie haker ;-P
<maf2> ale upał
<DaZ> umiem emacsem przez sendmail :f
<maf2> też macie tak gorąco ?
<Dreadlish> polskie też warto przeczytać
<jacekowski> czester: a z ciebie to nawet nie dupa
<Ozil2> czytam to po to żeby być samemu bezpiecznym
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: z niego to nawet nie dupa - gorzej - burżuj :D
<Ozil2> nie kręci minie to żeby komuś coś psuć
<czester> jacekowski: Z Tobą to nawet nie wdaję się w dyskusję bo to bez sensu ;-)
<Ozil2> mówię wszystkim dobranoc
<Dreadlish> dyskusja z jacekowskim "ja mam racje tylko i wyłącznie, nawet jak nie to i tak odwróce że i tak będę miał"
<DaZ> nie jego wina, ze ma racje [;
<Admc> heh
<czester> DaZ: Wikipedię przeklejać umie każdy.
<DaZ> e, nie zawsze wikipedie
<Admc> ja go szanuję za jego wiedzę o linuxie i za to że zawsze pomoże jeśli potrafi
<maf2> czester: ja znam takich dla których opanowanie kopiuj wklej jest niemożliwe
<Admc> no i dzięki takim ludziom jak jacekowski wiem że gówno wiem o linuxie
<Admc> :D
<Dreadlish> ja znam takich co nie potrafią nawet wpisać dobrze zapytania w google
<winter> lulz
<maf2> Dreadlish: nie potrafić czegoś a nie potrafić się nauczyć to dwie różne sprawy:)
<Dreadlish> no nawet nie potrafią się nauczyć wklepać dobrego zapytania
<Ciaho> ja znam takich co chcą być programistami a nie myślą wcale nie mówiąc o logicznym myśleniu
<Admc> ja mam kolegę co uczy się C++ i miał tróję z matmy
<Admc> w gimnazjum
<Admc> ale teraz podkoksił i ma cztery
<Ciaho> i nawet gotowych kawałków kodu z google nie umie zastosować
<PushUpek> huh, a co oceny mają do tego czy potrafisz programować?:>
<Admc> matematyka przydaje się przy programowaniu
<Admc> i to bardzo
<maf2> Admc: oceny ocenami nie zawsze odzwierciedlają wiedzę
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: mój kolega w pierwszej klasie był taki "nygga"
<Admc> ja sam nie chcę być programistą, to mnie nie pociąga
<Dreadlish> potem zobaczył że coś klepałem w php (lulz)
<Dreadlish> zaczął klepać w php
 * bastetmilo zawsze groziła bańka z matmy na semestr, a informatykiem została... 
<Dreadlish> i sie zmniejszyła jego "nygga" power
<DaZ> kobieta informatyk jest jak swinka morska
<DaZ> ba dum tss :f
<Dreadlish> ba dum *tss*
<maf2> matma jest ważna to fakt w każdej dziedzinie technicznej
<Dreadlish> mocniej ten hajhecik panie
<Dreadlish> tak z wyczuciem
<maf2> ale dopiero na studiach wychodzi czy ktoś sobie daje radę czy nie
<DaZ> [;
<Dreadlish> ja mam z matmy 5 - przez cały rok szkolny zapisałem 1 (słownie jedną) kartkę w zeszycie
<maf2> lol
<Dreadlish> bo po co więcej?
<DaZ> rok szkolny czego? :f
<maf2> no jak umiesz wszystko co robicie to po co
<Admc> Dreadlish, a co rozumiesz poprzez określenie "nygga"
<Admc> bo przyznam że się nie spotkałem z nim jeszcze
<qermit> noga
<Dreadlish> tzn. cwaniaczek posiadający 2 z matmy
<Admc> a, w ten sposób
<Admc> thx
<PushUpek> ja tam miałem 2 nawet na świadectwie maturalnym z matmy i jakoś ją studiuje teraz ;]
<maf2> jak ostatnio oglądałem zadania maturalne z matmy i porównywałem je z tym co ja zdawałem to śmiech na sali co teraz robicie
<maf2> ale i tak dobrze że na maturze jest matma
<bastetmilo> ja też dostałam 2 z matmy pisemnej :) (ale to byla stara matura)
<termi> ja tez a z ustenj 4 :)
<termi> ale stara :)
<termi> tez
<maf2> bastemilo: ja miałem 5 ze starej
<Dreadlish> ja tam matme z rozszerzoną razem z siostrą jakoś uciągam
<maf2> za to z polskiego 2 i 4 z ustnej hahah
<Dreadlish> polski be
<maf2> pewnie błędów narobiłem
<maf2> xD
<maf2> wtedy jeszcze te dysk nie były tak modne
<bastetmilo> 3 z ustnej matmy. Bo na randki chodziłam, zamiast sie uczyć. młoda i głupia byłam.
<maf2> teraz wszyscy mają dysk coś tam
<bastetmilo> dysdebilie
<termi> dyskimpotencje?
<termi> umysłową
<termi> :)
<PushUpek> idę coś zjeść, bo mowa o starej maturze sprawiła, że poczułem się staro ;D
<maf2> bastemilo: a co złego w randkach
<termi> maf2 bys chodzil bys wiedzial
<termi> :)
<bastetmilo> maf2: bo mogłam mieć piątke z matmy.
<bastetmilo> a tak to mam faceta.
<maf2> haha
<maf2> to go wymień
<maf2> na 5
<Wilczek> A żadnej dziewczyny?
<bastetmilo> dziewczyna mnie rzuciła rok przed maturą.
<maf2> widzisz ja miałem 5 a kobiety nie widać na horyzoncie xD
<Wilczek> Pewnie ciężko ci było
<termi> maf2: to mowisz jednoreki bandyta z Ciebie?
<maf2> bastemilo: to ty facet cz y kobieta bo się pogubiłem
<termi> zgadnij haha
<termi> :)
<Wilczek> kobieta
<maf2> termi: trzeba sobie radzić xD
<bastetmilo> lol
<Admc> heh, a ja odnalazłem szczęście właśnie tu
<Admc> na tym kanale
<Admc> pewnie wiecie już o kogo chodzi
<DaZ> gud for ju
<Wilczek> Dzisiaj było południe wyznań :)
<DaZ> o mnie <3
<bastetmilo> ja nie wiem!
<Wilczek> Ja też misiu :*
<termi> Admc: klawiatura czy myszka bo sie pogubiłem?
<termi> :D:D:D
<Admc> telefon
<Admc> ;P
<termi> jedno drugie zawiera ;)
<Admc> nie no, to był żart
<Admc> z tym telefonem
<termi> no co ty
<termi> :)
<bastetmilo> zaraz, to kto sie dzis przyznał do bycia homo?
<termi> Admc:
<termi> z tego co rano pamietam
<Admc> nie jestem homo
<Admc> tylko coś pomiędzy
<bastetmilo> bi?
<Wilczek> Nie no, albo wszyscy tutaj na to leją, albo Polska stała się tolerancyjną
<termi> metroseksualista czy jak to tam leci
<termi> jak ten "szpak"
<DaZ> zawsze wszyscy lali.
<Wilczek> Ja się przyznałem
<Admc> nie będę palił wszystkich mostów za sobą
<DaZ> gorzej jak banda pedalow sobie wynajmuje ciezarowke i macha penisami pod eskorta policji [;
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<Admc> a no, to tego nie popieram
<DaZ> no, i jedzie z kaliszem
<Admc> takie demonstracje powinny wyglądać inaczej
<Wilczek> Ja też nie
<bastetmilo> takich demonstracji w ogole nie powinno byc
<DaZ> nikt nie popiera, ale oni maja z tego zloto, to robia.
<DaZ> raz taki towarzysz biedron przestal dostawac pieniadze z jewrosojuza to jakby sie pod ziemie zapadl [;
<bastetmilo> bo potem nawet z dziewczyna na miescie sie pokazac nie mozna...
<termi> niech sobie sa te geje, lesbijki i inenne ale niech siedza cicho i nie peierdziela o rownoupranieniu i dzieciach
<Wilczek> Tacy są bardzo dziwni, sam jestem gejem i nie popieram wogóle czegoś takiego…
<maf2> nastała cisza xD
<DaZ> iks de
<termi> Wilczek: a dzieci bys chcial miec?
<bastetmilo> termi - ja moge siedziec cicho - ale niech mi wolno sie pokazac z dziewczyna tak samo jak z chłopakiem.
<DaZ> a sie pokazuj :f
<termi> no pokazywac sie niech pokazuja
<Wilczek> Ale nie z chłopakiem, tylko skrzywdziłbym takie dziecko
<termi> ale niech nie krzyca na cala polske
<bastetmilo> bez wytykania palcami i krzywych spojrzeń?
<termi> Wilczek: +
<bastetmilo> tak sie da?
<termi> bastetmilo: to juz niestety jest Polska
<termi> i tego nie zmienisz
<DaZ> tu wszystkich i wszystko wytykaja i krzywia :f
<Admc> myślicie że tak jest tylko w polsce?
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie, niech te biedne dzieci siedzą w biudulach albo laduja w beczkach po kiszonej kapuscie.
<termi> Admc: w holandi tak nie jest uwierz mi :)
<termi> maja w dupie tam co robisz z kim jakie masz ciuchy i jaka ryzure
<Wilczek> Wiemy
<termi> gryzure*
<DaZ> w holandii to juz zupelnie nie jest normalnie
<termi> kurfa fryzure*
<Admc> tutaj na szczęście nie grozi odpowiedzialność karna za bycie odmiennej orientacji
<Wilczek> xD
<Wilczek> Właśnie
<termi> ja wrocilem z holandi z nowym fryzem "irokez" i wszyscy krzywa patrza :)
<termi> na mnie
<termi> :)
<DaZ> a to nie taki byl cel?
<Admc> ja bym normalnie patrzył, ale moja rodzina
<bastetmilo> w Londynie z 10 lat temu, geje tez nie kryli sie na ulicy... dla mnie wtedy to był szok. że można i nikt nie wytyka.
<Admc> tu już nie wiem
<Admc> nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek im powiem
<termi> Admc: o czym?
<Admc> nie zrozumieli by, no bo wypada być z kobietą
<Admc> o tym, z kim teraz jestem
<bastetmilo> ja mam zajebistych starych. Full support.
<termi> bastetmilo: utopie znasz ?
<termi> pewnie tak
<termi> :)
<termi> tez fajne :)
<DaZ> a ja jestem normalny
<Wilczek> Ostatnio obserwuje, że już nie jest tak źle, i zaraz po rodzicach mógłbym powiedzieć kolegom
<DaZ> i nikogo to nawet nie interesuje :f
<bastetmilo> DaZ: normalność jest już passe. ;)
<Admc> pół miasta by cię wytykało
<Admc> ale dobra tam
<termi> bastetmilo: ja akurat lubie normalnosc w sensie sex z kobieta :P
<Admc> już sobie wyobrażam jak dzieci z osiedla wołały by "pedał pedał"
<DaZ> lubie taki lekki tradycjonalizm czasem.
<DaZ> co poradzić.
<bastetmilo> termi: ja też lubię seks z kobietą... :)
<termi> hehehe :)
<Wilczek> Nie misiu. Ostrów jest dosyć tolerancyjny, moherów tutaj brak.
<Admc> tak tak
<Admc> jasne
<Admc> może po prostu nie chcesz tego widzieć
<Admc> WSZĘDZIE znajdą się ograniczeni ludzie
<DaZ> ekskjuz mi, ale co kogo obchodza 'mohery'?
<Admc> tylko tutaj wszyscy leją na to
<bastetmilo> termi: nie znam utopi. link?
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWH8yJnS84U&feature=related
<DaZ> starsi ludzie, wierzacy, z normalnych czasow to im sie nie podoba i maja prawo
<DaZ> gorzej jak jakis ortalion wam wszystkim wpierdoli [;
<Wilczek> Ale to ICH problem. Niech lepiej spojrza na siebie
<bastetmilo> termi: no tak znam. nie po tytule :)
<Admc> ja jestem wierzący i mam nadzieję że Bóg mi to wybaczy
<termi> hehehe
<Admc> tyle w tej sprawie
<DaZ> bog nie wybaczy
<bastetmilo> boga nie ma.
<Wilczek> ?@().,"?;
<DaZ> on takich nie lubil, byla sodoma, byla gomora i nie ma [;
<Admc> pozwólcie mi że ja będę decydował o swoich poglądach
<Wilczek> A nie wy
<Admc> co za świat
<Admc> powiesz że jesteś odmiennej orientacji - ok
<DaZ> no, chyba, ze wierzysz w magiczna bielizne i jestes mormonem, to ja nie wiem jak jest u nich
<Admc> powiesz że jesteś wierzący - już cię wyśmiewają
<Admc> tego się nie spodziewalem
<Wilczek> Ja też
<Admc> ja się nie śmieję z ateistów
<Wilczek> Bardziej zawsze bałem się tej pierwszej kwesti
<termi> wiara to indywidualna sprawa kazdego czlowieka :)
<DaZ> kinderateisci sa smieszni <:
<bastetmilo> wiara to kwestia wiary...
<Admc> dobijają mnie tylko pseudochrześcijanie
<Admc> nie chodzą do kościoła, nie wieżą w Boga a do kościoła należą
<DaZ> z tym zeby przestac nalezec to kupa roboty jest
<Admc> "bo jak trzeba będzie ślub wziąć"
<termi> ja nie chodze do kosciola a wierze w Boga i co ty na to?
<bastetmilo> Niech Moc będzie z wami! Jedi!
<Wilczek> Nic na to, nie praktykujesz po prostu
<Admc> czyli wierzysz ale nie praktykujesz
<DaZ> a ja nie chodze, nie wierze i nie przypalam obroncow krzyza szlugami
<DaZ> pelen hardkor [;
<termi> co mam praktykowac ? chodzenie do kosciola jak leming i sluchanie bzdur ?
<Admc> "Pamiętaj abyś dzień święty święcił", a to co ci mówi
<termi> typu jak ksiadz moze nauczac o wychowywaniu dzieci kiedy nie ma swoich?
<termi> albo o sexie
<bastetmilo> seksie
<termi> kiedy on nie powinien
<Admc> nie szukaj usprawiedliwienia swojego lenistwa
<SeViq> on wie wszystko o zakonnicach
<DaZ> tam jest kosciol gdzie ludzie sie modla i w ogole [;
<termi> Admc: a gdzie jest napisane ze mam dzien swiety swiecic idac do kosciola?
 * bastetmilo się cieszy, że się wyrwała z tego przed bierzowaniem... 
<Admc> a jak święcisz? pijesz piwo?
<termi> tak
<Admc> to gratuluję
<Wilczek> …
<termi> a jak ludzie swieca czyjs sukces np rodziny przyjaciol
<Admc> piwo to twój Bóg
<termi> modla sie?
<termi> nie pija szampana piwo
<DaZ> no, u nas piwo chyba nie jest nielegalne
<termi> impreza itd :)
<DaZ> to nie islam [;
<Admc> kościół nie może zabronić alkoholu bo byłby kolejny rozłam
<Admc> może tylko apelować o nienadużywanie alkoholu
<termi> w kosciele jest alkohool od tego zacznijmy
<DaZ> kosciol nie moze zabronic alkoholu bo nie ma pewnie zadnych podstaw do zabraniania.
<termi> no chyba ze to wino pikolo
<Admc> wino mszalne ma 2%
<Admc> i jeszcze jest rozcieńczane
<bastetmilo> taaaaa
<bastetmilo> chciałbyś
<termi> wierzysz w to rozcienczanie?
<termi> byles przy tym?
<bastetmilo> mszalne ma jakies 12%
<bastetmilo> wiem, bo piłam ostatnio.
<bastetmilo> :)
<Admc> kolega jest ceremoniarzem i mówił że 2%
<termi> kolega klamie
<termi> :)
<Admc> lol
<termi> ja bylem ministrantem i tez wiem :)
<termi> co jest lane
<termi> i jak smakuje
<termi> :)
<Admc> żarty z kościoła -ok
<Admc> żarty z Boga - nie
<termi> poza tym Admc dlaczego uwazasz ze picie piwa w swieto jest grzechem
<Admc> tyle w tym temacie
<Admc> termi, nie napisałem tak
<Admc> nie wciskaj mi cudzych słów w moje usta
<termi> no a kto napisal piwo to twoj bog
<termi> porownujac Boga do piwa hmm czy to nie zart hmm
<Wilczek> termi: Bo uznajesz, że święcenie dnia świętego to picie piwa
<Wilczek> …
<Admc> jak oglądasz telewizję zamiast iść do kościoła to telewizor to twój Bóg
<termi> no nawet jesli to gdzie jest to zabonione?
<Admc> widzisz analogię?
<termi> nie nie widze
<termi> bo ludzie ida do kosciola i wracajai co robia pija piwo i ogladaja tv
<termi> widzisz analogie?
<Admc> pisz dokładnie, bo te literówki powodują że ciężko cię zrozumieć
<Admc> i używaj polskich znaków diakrytycznych jak możesz
<Wilczek> "A siódmego dnia odpoczywał". I Bóg uczynił ten dzień świętym, Jezus wprowadził Eucharystię
<bastetmilo> ha. Mnie zawsze bawili dobrzy katolicy, co to w każdą niedziele do koscioła w odświetnych gajerach - a żony lali po pijaku.
<Admc> ja chodzę normalnie
<Wilczek> To nie te czasy
<termi> bastetmilo:  :)
<Admc> nie przychodzę aby się lansować ubraniami
<Admc> po za tym, myślicie że wiara chrześcijańska tylko na chodzeniu do kościoła?
<Admc> bastetmilo, nie uogólniaj
<termi> Ty tak twierdzisz zabraniajac mi dzień święty święcić po swojemu
<bastetmilo> nie zabijaj, nie kradnij, nie cudzołuż.
<Admc> ateiści też biją żony
<DaZ> bicie lutrow to tez wazna rzecz, i jaka fajna
<DaZ> [;
<bastetmilo> Admc: oczywiscie. ale nie zgrywaja się przy tym na porządnych.
<Admc> czy ja tu odpowiadam za wszystkich?
<DaZ> bastetmilo: imo pewnie tez zgrywaja
<Admc> ja piszę jak wygląda MOJA wiara
<Admc> a nie wiara KATOLIKÓW
<termi> to dlaczego czepiasz się mojej wiary?
<Admc> napisałem tylko co myślę o nie chodzeniu do kościoła i uważaniu się jednocześnie za wierzącego
<DaZ> jezus tez nie chodzil do kosciola
<DaZ> [;
<Admc> jezus założyl kościół
<Admc> w uproszczeniu
<DaZ> niekoniecznie
<bastetmilo> wcale nie
<Admc> zależy jak na to patrzyć
<termi> dużo tych zależności
<DaZ> troche czasu minelo
<termi> skoro mówisz zależy jak na to patrzeć to dlaczego ja nie moge w dzień świety pić piwa nie można powiedzięc "zależy jak na to patrzyć"
<DaZ> niemniej taka pierwsa nasza glowa kosciola to piotr byl [;
<termi> właśnie Piotr jest fundamentem kościoła
<Admc> wg pisma świętego Jezus wyznaczył Szymona Piotr
<Admc> a
<Admc> Piotr stworzył zalążek tego co mamy dziś
<termi> no wiec wlasnie
<termi> wiec kto zbudowal?
<termi> wyznaczenie a stworzenie to chyba nie wyrazy bliskoznaczne
<termi> :)
<bastetmilo> a to nie Jezus powiedzial cos w rodzaju ze Bóg jest wszędzie?
<szkolowany> wiem ze was to nie interesuje, ale to jest epiczne http://www.fajnyboard.planetquake.pl/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=3448
<szkolowany> nigdy nie grajcie w quake 12345 live ,  w csie mozecie czus ise bezpieczni
<Admc> Więc twierdzę że Jezus zapoczątkował kościół i nic tego nie zmieni
<Admc> dobra, koniec tego
<termi> zapoczatkował a zbudował to tez różnica :)
<Admc> zastanówcie się
<bastetmilo> zastanawiamy się
<Admc> skoro jesteście tacy otwarci na homoseksualizm i biseksualizm to dlaczego tak wyśmiewacie moje przekonania religijne?
<termi> i nie rozumiemy dlaczego chrzescijanie (katolicy) maja problem z tym w jaki sposob ja wierzee itd itp
<termi> my nie wysmiewamy
<termi> tego
<termi> tylko ty piszesz ze nie moge swiecic dnia tak jak chce
<termi> itd itp
<termi> wiec to tty sie uzyjac prostackiego slowa "czepiasz"
<termi> :)
<Admc> ja tak sądzę a nie cały kościół
<Admc> dobra, bo ja traktuję na poważnie a ty sobie jaja za mnie robisz
<termi> ja tez traktuje to na powaznie
<Admc> no i jeszcze ten kanał jest logowany, ktoś kto to będzie czytał będzie miał niezłą polewkę
<termi> ale uwazam ze ci co chodza do kosciola niech chodza, ja nie chodze i to nie znaczy ze pojde do piekla
<Witek> czesc jak w lubuntu zmienic glosmiki na usb mam tylko regulacje glosnosci?
<Stirlitz> ja raz byłem w kościele
<DarkWolf448_> Opuszczanie niedzielnej mszy świętej to grzech ciężki
<Wilczek> Witek: A regulacja głośności na dolnym pasku?
<Stirlitz> to raczej gdzies w pulsepreferencjach
<Stirlitz> pavulon czy jakoś się to zwie ;)
<kklimonda^> argh, nie mogę przenieść hurtem wszystkich okien na inny workspace
<kklimonda^> i teraz zostało mi przenosić 20+ dokumentów pdf ręcznie
<Witek> mam dzwiek tak jest pavucontrol ate teraz regulacja na pasku nie dziala
<m477> jacekowski: pamietasz nazwe tej strony co mozna w kilka osob online rysowac cos ala paint?
<Stirlitz> spokojnie, gdzies tam sie to też ustawia cos w stylu "kanał główny"
<jacekowski> twiddla
<termi> m477: kurnik kalambury :)
<m477> :<
<m477> thx
<Stirlitz> ha czester
<Stirlitz> http://samulczyk.pl/wordpress/?p=124   dobrze zaindeksowało :>
<Witek> dziala juz fajnie ze tu jestescie :)
<Stirlitz> i tapeta z kde :>
<czester> Stirlitz: I co?;-P
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: to twoje? :D
<Stirlitz> nie, jego :>
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> oka :D
<Stirlitz> czester, no nic teraz "recenzja" by troche inaczej wyglądała
<czester> Nie sądzę.
<czester> Chociaż nie pamiętam już co tam pisałem.
<czester> Może i masz rację.
<Stirlitz> w ogóle to w czym jest problem że itunes nie może otwierać flaców?
<czester> Stirlitz: Quicktime nie umie flaca
<czester> Są pluginy ale dziadowskie
<Dreadlish> na to jest inny odtwarzacz niż itunes? :D
<czester> Nie ;-P
<Stirlitz> to dobre wytłumaczenie, cały świat umie flaca
<Stirlitz> flac jest wolny otwarty itp, pewnie dlatego
<czester> heh ;-)
<czester> Apple ma swój kodek loseless.
<czester> Pewnie dlatego.
<Dreadlish> no to czego nie ma flaka?
<Dreadlish> empetry otwiera
<bastetmilo> oggów nie otwiera.
<Dreadlish> że mają swoje aify to nie znaczy że nie mogą dowalić flaca ;d
<Stirlitz> flace to piraty
<Stirlitz> proste :)
<Dreadlish> :<
<Dreadlish> ide spać
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-17
<m477> winter: o/
<Matan[M]> bry
<PoKrAk> jo
<|B|enedyktXVI> habemus papam
<TheNumb> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be
<TheNumb> Power of opensource ;]
<TheNumb> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be#commitcomment-435004
<Wizard> TheNumb: rotfl
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Admc> lol, z mojego laptopa wydobywa się dźwięk jakby mielił dyskiem a kontrolka w ogóle nie miga
<Admc> o teraz miga, znowu ten updatedb.mlocate
<Admc> Jak ja mam konto XMPP w Google Apps, a mój brat w AQQ to dlaczego jak on mi wyśle zaproszenie, albo ja jemu to nic nie wyskakuje?
<Admc> zauważyłem że mogę czatować na XMPP tylko z tymi co mają w Google Apps albo na Gmailu
<Joker09> czesc
<Joker09> moze mi ktos powiedzec dlaczego system mi zwalnia (rwie) jak jest włączony flash ?
<Wilczek> Hej
<Wilczek> Poprostu Flash to taka zasobożerna maszynka
<Joker09> ale na win7 działalo wsio ok
<Admc> jaką masz kartę graficzną i procesor?
<Admc> i jaka wersja flasha?
<Admc> Flash 10.3 działa już całkiem znośnie (podobnie jak na windows)
<Admc> przynajmniej u mnie
<Joker09> a bo ja wiem jaką mam wersje flasha
<Joker09> komp 2x1,6 ghz, 2gb ramu
<Joker09> grafa lipna gm950
<Joker09> jak to w lapku
<Admc> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Admc> no to się nie dziw
<Admc> nie masz akceleracji gpu
<Joker09> a do sie to jakos włączyc ?
<Admc> nie
<Admc> bo masz gówniane gpu
<Joker09> ja tak do tego nei podchodze
<Admc> akceleracja gpu na linuxie działa tylko pod nvidią
<Joker09> dochodze do tego ze jednak linux to gówno :(
<Admc> nie
<Joker09> na win wsio działa bez problemu
<Wilczek> ...
<Admc> to sterowniki intela są gówniane
<Admc> a nie linux
<Joker09> jakos system jest spoko bardoz mi sie podoba ale niestety słabe wsparcie :(
<Admc> zainstaluj flasha 10.3
<Admc> powinno pomóc
<Admc> ja mam Intel Celerona M 410 (1,46 GHz) i flash chodzi mi elegancko
<Admc> nie wiem jak ale nawet filmy na youtube w 720p mi nie tną
<Joker09> You have version 10,3,181,14 installed
<Wizard> Joker09: lol
<Admc> a kartę mam zintegrowaną ATI
<Joker09> to ja juz nie wiem co jest nie tak
<Wilczek> ATI też nie jest takie złe
<Wizard> Joker09: czasem mam wrażenie, że przez ostatnie 10 lat zmieniło się tylko na gorsze
<Wilczek> Joker09: Brak akceleracji
<Admc> karty nie-HD mają słabe
<Wilczek> Takie sobie ;)
<Admc> brak wsparcia pod linuxem
<Admc> brak fglrx
<Joker09> nie gram na kompie wogóle bo od tego mam konsole, ale zeby nawet w gre na przeglądarke nie dało sie pograć ... to juz porażka :(
<Admc> nad tym ubolewam
<Admc> Joker09, coś masz zdupione
<Joker09> tylko co ?
<Admc> bo jak u mnie chodzi dobrze, to u ciebie powinno chodzić wyśmienicie
<Admc> wyłącz KMS
<Admc> to czasem pomaga
<Joker09> zinstalowalem 10.40 a pozniej zaktualizowalem do 11.04
<Admc> już mamy przyczynę
<Admc> zainstaluj 10.10
<Admc> w 11.04 jest gówniany sterownik do twojej karty graficznej
<Joker09> da sie jakos przywrocić bez instalowania na nowo ?
<Admc> nie za bardzo
<Joker09> a sterowniki z 10,40 ?
<Admc> nie
<Joker09> co to KMS ?
<Admc> google.pl
<Admc> nie chce mi się tłumaczyć co to KMS
<Joker09> oki
<Admc> ale wyłączenie tego gówna czasem pomaga
<Wizard> tłumacz!
<Joker09> poszukam
<Admc> dla pewności podaj jeszcze wynik glxinfo | grep render
<Admc> ponawiam moje pytanie o jabber/xmpp
<Joker09> nie piszcie takich rzeczy bo nie wiem o czym piszecie :D
<Admc> Jak ja mam konto XMPP w Google Apps, a mój brat w AQQ to dlaczego jak on mi wyśle zaproszenie, albo ja jemu to nic nie wyskakuje?
<Admc> otwórz terminal, wpisz "glxinfo | grep render" (bez cudzysłowów), enter i wklej co wywali
<Joker09> Program glxinfo nie jest obecnie zainstalowany.  Możesz go zainstalować wpisując:
<Joker09> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Wizard> Admc: serwery oba te same?
<Admc> nie
<Wizard> Joker09: jedziesz
<Admc> mój brat ma w aqq.eu a ja w ufurmix.org, jeśli domena ci coś powie
<Joker09> zeraz bede cos kombinował
<Admc> w polu sewer mam talk.google.com
<Admc> serwer*
<Wizard> Admc: z jakimś normalnym klientem jabbera działa?
<Admc> w kadu działa
<Admc> chodzi mi że u mnie
<Wizard> pytam w normalnym :/
<Wizard> libpurple albo psi?
<Admc> weź mi o pidginie nawet nie pisz
<Wizard> wiem, gówniany jest
<Wizard> ale nie tylko on libpurple używa
<Admc> przecież kadu obsługuje jabber więc nie wiem o co chodzi?
<Wizard> Adium używa i jest dobry
<Wizard> Admc: w ten sam sposób telnet obsługuje
<Admc> na tym webowym kliencie i na kliencie na androida jest to samo
<Admc> też nic nie wywala
<Admc> kolega ma JID w ubuntu.pl i też nic nie wyskakuje
<Admc> czyli nie mogę gadać z kimś kto nie używa serwera talk.google.com
<Admc> Joker09, to jak z tym glxinfo?
<Joker09> direct rendering: Yes
<Joker09> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<Admc> hmm, dziwne, myślałem że będzie na gallium3d
<Joker09> tz ?
<Admc> wtedy zrozumiałbym gównaną wydajność
<mati75> kurde
<mati75> trzeba będzie zrobić migracje na xfce
<Admc> Ma ktoś tutaj kartę intela i 11.04?
 * mati75 ma na debianie
<Wizard> ja mam na lapku w domu
<Wizard> ;)
<Joker09> i jak działa ?
<Wizard> słabo, ale nie chciało mi się kombinować
<mati75> w miarę działa
<Wizard> tuxracer działał płynnie ;P
<PoKrAk> ja mam intela i na 11.04 chodziło to jak gówno zreszta jal całe 11.04
<Admc> PoKrAk, a na czym chodzi dobrze?
<Joker09> nie mam tuxracera zainstalowanego wiec ci nie powiem
<PoKrAk> na debianie
<Admc> Joker09, zainstaluj debiana
<Admc> mamy rozwiązanie
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> słabe to rozwiązanie
<Admc> kolejny zadowolony użytkownik
<Admc> :D
<PoKrAk> ale jak nie zna linuxa niech sobie da sokuj bo trzeba kombinowac zeby dobrze xsy skonfigurowac
<PoKrAk> na 10.10 chodziło znośnie
<PoKrAk> ubuntu
<Wizard> przychodzi człowiek na kanał distra, a tu mu mówią, że ono jest do dupy i żeby se zainstalował inne
<PoKrAk> Wizard: a moze 11.04 nie jest do d
<Admc> no, to mówiłem żeby zainstalował 10.10
<Admc> 11.04 jest do dupy, potwierdzam
<Wizard> nie wiem, mam na dwóch lapkach i działa znośnie
<Admc> mint 11 też jest do dupy
<Wilczek> apt-get install xorg gnome-core gdm ← i ma X'y w Debianie ;P
<Wizard> wolałbym lucida wprawdzie
<Admc> po co gdm?
<Admc> nie lepiej slim lub lxdm?
<Wizard> kwesia gustu
<Wilczek> A co za różnica :* ?
<PoKrAk> ja wole entrance z e17
<Admc> gdm ładuje sie długo
<Admc> przynajmniej u mnie
<Joker09> no to nic poszukam jeszcze to to te KMS i cos z tym spróbuje zrobic , a jak nie pomoze to 10.10
<Wizard> ja bym wybrał lucida
<Wizard> dla nowicjuszy lts jest lepszym rozwiązaniem chyba
<Joker09> narazie dzieki za info
<Admc> Joker09, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Admc> Wizard, z doświadczenia wiem że 10.10 ma lepsze wsparcie kart intela niż 10.04
<Wizard> rozumiem
<Admc> lepsza wydajność
<Admc> na ATi też
<Admc> na 10.04 musiałem wyłączyć KMS żeby to jakoś chodziło
<Admc> na 10.10 chodzi już ok z KMSem
<Admc> chodź nie tak dobrze jak z wyłączonym KMSem
<Wizard> ja zainstalowałem natty z dwóch powodów: na lucidzie na jednym lapku nie działał mi nokia simulator, a na drugim nie chciało mi się kombinować z dotykowym ekranem
<Wizard> a w natty działa nawet z livecd
<Admc> żeby niektóre gry chodziły mi płynnie to muszę uruchomić system z wyłączonym KMS
<Wizard> to pewnie Jokerowi to wystarczy też
<Admc> z tym że na 11.04 jest inaczej
<Admc> z włączonym KMS chodzi nieco gorzej niż na 10.10
<Admc> w wyłączonym KMS chodzi jeszcze gorzej niż w włączonym
<Admc> dlatego wywaliłem 11.04 po kilku godzinach używania
<Wizard> :D
<Admc> bo gry które na 10.10 chodziły płynne na 11.04 cieły jak cholera
<Wizard> który będzie następnym ltsem?
<Admc> 12.04
<Wizard> 12.04?
<Wizard> mhm
<Admc> nie wiem czy ogarną
<Admc> mają jeszcze niecały rok
<Wizard> to może jednak zastanowię się nad skombinowaniem tego ekranu dotykowego na lucidzie :D
<Admc> może uda im się doprowadzić unity do używalności
<Wizard> bo przecież 3 upgrejdów nie przeżyję
<Admc> tak jak mi wilczek powiedział
<Admc> unity jest dobre do zabawy ale nie do używania
<Admc> przełączanie okien w unity to parodia
<Wizard> ja tam lubię xfce
<Admc> ja na razie używam gnome2
<Admc> ale jak kupię nowego kompa to zainstaluję coś z kde
<Admc> xfce nie przypadło mi do gustu
<Admc> chyba że coś się zmieniło pomiędzy 4.6 a 4.8
<Admc> bo xfce testowałem pod koniec 2009 roku
<Admc> a jak gnome3 będzie się dało używać i skonfigurować (czytaj 2012/2013) to wrócę do gnome
<Admc> jednak widzę krok na przód, wywalili ten gówniany, zabugowany gnome-panel
<mati75> do debiana unstable zaczeli gnome 3 wrzucać
<Wizard> Admc: sporo udogodnień
<Admc> dobra, to powtórzę jeszcze raz
<Admc> mam konto jabber na serwerze talk.google.com i nie mogę rozmawiać z ludzi z innych serwerów, dlaczego?
<Caemyr> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1
<Caemyr> hahahah
<Admc> stare
<Admc> :P
<Admc> wczoraj się z tego laliśmy
<Wilczek> właśnie :P
<mati75> http://terazpraca.pl/data/pliki/
<Admc> ale ten gif jest świetny: https://a248.e.akamai.net/assets.github.com/img/19acbb33f368a2e0c2f2711ca941d544b69fa5e9/687474703a2f2f6d656469612e74756d626c722e636f6d2f74756d626c725f6c656673756557324c703171663879656b2e676966
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6e885vm> (at a248.e.akamai.net)
<Admc> w połączeniu z tym: https://a248.e.akamai.net/assets.github.com/img/fe04e37e13c1650ee5a2b1b287e6472970368946/687474703a2f2f7777772e6e69636b736179732e636f2e756b2f70726f6a656374732f616368696576656d656e745f756e6c6f636b65642f67656e65726174652e7068703f746578743d353030472532302d2532304e756b65642532302f757372
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5urxlwb> (at a248.e.akamai.net)
<Killos> witam
<Wilczek> `g 9 lipca
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: 9 lipca – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/9_lipca>
<mati75> też coś ciekawego znalazłem
<mati75> http://package-import.ubuntu.com/diffs/gammu
<mati75> czytać od +++ ubuntu/tests/smsbackups/k800i.smsbackup1970-01-01 00:00:00 +0000
<Admc> kodowanie się rypło
<Admc> i nie ma polskich znaków
<Admc> jakie ustawić w firefoxie?
<Admc> ustawiłem na utf-8 i są, zastanawiam się tylko po co te smsy w kodzie źródłowym
<gjm> Bry
<BlessJah> http://roflcopter.pl/5032
<BlessJah> nah, właśnie to samo znalazłem na wykopie
<winter> bastetmilo: http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/158237/rozczarowanie.html
<BlessJah> winter: dorośnijże w końcu
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/157357/happy,family.,lol.html LoL
<Killos> witam
<PoKrAk> to jest mega http://www.kwejk.pl/obrazek/61478/metal,i,danonki.html
<BlessJah> dajcie sobie z kwejkiem spokój
<PoKrAk> leeeeeeeeeeee tam
<BlessJah> trudno, będę ignory dawal
<BlessJah> dla świętego spokoju
<winter> PoKrAk: lol
<PoKrAk> najlepszy rys jaki znalazłem do tej pory :D
<Admc> jak wygląda obsługa neostady z modemem speedtouch na ubuntu 10.10?
<Admc> bo kolega poprosił mnie żeby mu zainstalował linuxa, a on nie ma routera
<Admc> linnet da radę?
<PoKrAk> niech kupi router i dupy nie zawraca
<Admc> PoKrAk, czekam na przelew w wysokości 150 złotych
<Admc> dobra idę zobaczyć czy przygotowany przeze mnie pendrive się bootuje
<winter> o/
<foreste> czesc
<fi9o> Cos procz JDownloader do pobierania plikow z supportem dla kont premium?
<winter> BlessJah: a jak będę reuploadował obrazki na imgur to już będzie ok?
<jacekowski> fi9o: usdownloader
<Admc> Ma ktoś plik unicorn-neo.tar.gz?
<Admc> Bo walczymy z modemem zxdsl
<fi9o> jacekowski: Juz sprawdzam
<fi9o> jacekowski: Hm.. pliki bat i exe.
<fi9o> To chyba nie to.
<fi9o> Do tej pory najfajniejsze byl http://rsget.pl
<Witek> czesc czy repozytoria Medibuntu dodaje sie takiesame do lubuntu jak do ubuntu?
<lisu> re
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> no teraz ok
<Ozil> witam mam do rozdania 3 zaproszenia na ps chętnych roszę o email
<Wilczek> Jakie ps?
<Ozil> polishsource.org
<soee> zna się ktos dobrze na php ?
<Enlik> Ozil: nie no, zarąbista sprawa: proponujesz zaproszenie na coś, poslugując się skrótem, który nikt nie skojarzył, a strona coś kiepsko działa i nie ma na niej informacji. Powodzenia! :P
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2qr1ydqfmM wakacje w korei północnej
<BlessJah> winter: nie, nie będzie ok
<winter> BlessJah: masz dziwne problemy
<winter> BlessJah: to co ty robisz w tutaj
<winter> wszyscy w necie przekazują sobie linki z różnych serwisów
<winter> wyobraź sobie, że to z tobą coś jest nie tak
<Ozil> na pt nie mam bo bym dał
<Ozil> polishtracker
<BlessJah> soee: wal na #php jak w dym
<BlessJah> soee: tam na 100% ktoś się zna
<Ozil> na ps zapy dali przez rok nie dawali wogule
<Enlik> „w ogóle”
<Enlik> Tak w ogóle to czemu tu nikt ostatnio o Ubuntu nic nie pyta, czy coś? :P
<BlessJah> Ozil: to ty wczoraj miałeś problemy z ortografią?
<Ozil> bo każdy daje sobie sam swietnie rade
<BlessJah> Enlik: tak jest już od dawna
<Ozil> yea
<BlessJah> Enlik: spytaj "kto ma ubuntu - łapka w gorę!"
<Enlik> BlessJah: ciekawe
<BlessJah> Enlik: odezwie się ktoś i spyta, czy płytka z shipit się liczy
<Enlik> No ale ci co mają teoretycznie mogą wpaść i coś spytać, chyba że kanał oficj. stracił status do pomagania
<Ozil> ja już instaluje debiana w virtualbox i stawiam serwerek
<Enlik> Albo coś… no nic, tak spytałem i spostrzeżenie wyraziłem
<BlessJah> Enlik: jak trójkropek stawiasz?
<BlessJah> klawka modowana, czy windows?
<BlessJah> u mnie Alt+. to ·, zaś z shitem ÷ wychodzi
<Enlik> Zmodyfikowna mapa klawiatry
<BlessJah> ano jak tak, to rozumiem
<Enlik> Bez tego bym musiał pewnie kod wklepywać, bo domyślnie nigdzie raczej nie ma - no i Linux, ma sie rozumieć
<BlessJah> na windzie z tego co pamietam alt+. działa
<Enlik> Tak? Nigdy się nie spotkałem - trza by sprawdzić kiedy na XP czy czymś
<BlessJah> Enlik: jak nie z altem, to shiftem i altem spróbój
<Enlik> Jak nie zapomnę, thx
<BlessJah> hm...
<Matan[M]> bry
 * spass jeszcze 35min i fajrant
<rafal_> witam
<rafal_> mam taki problem
<rafal_> czemu jak kopiuje tekst z przegladarki
<rafal_> w wine w exelu nie moge go wkleić ?
<rafal_> wie ktoś może ?
<gjm> bo wine to zło
<gjm> btw. nie ma OO?
<rafal_> problem taki jest ze z innego nie bardzo moge korzystac z openoffice
<rafal_> bo to ludzie odczytuja na ms office
<rafal_> i różnie później to wygląda
<gjm> nie wiem, nie korzystam z wine
<rafal_> a z czego korzystasz ?
<rafal_> czym otwierasz ms office
<rafal_> czy nie korzystasz tez z office ms
<gjm> wolę małe edytory
<gjm> ale jak coś to OO
<BlessJah> rafal_: pogrzeb w ustawieniach wine na temat schowka może?
<rafal_> ok po patrze
<rafal_> tez bym wolał małe ale niestety większość ludzi korzysta z ms office :)
<BlessJah> zgaduję ze skoro mówisz o excelu, to eksport do pdf nie jest możliwy
<rafal_> hm....
<rafal_> zw
<Dreadlish> o/
<rafal_> znowu ja
<rafal_> nie mogę znaleść pliku wine.conf.example
<rafal_> zeby skonfigurowac schowek
<BlessJah> rafal_: wine ma graficzny konfigurator
<BlessJah> użyj go
<BlessJah> jeśli nie użyjesz, wine może działać poprawnie
<rafal_> ale okrojony ten graficzny
<BlessJah> a może zerwać się z łańcucha i nasikać ci do mleka
 * BlessJah zaczyna podejrzewać że za graficznymi konfiguratorami stoją skrzaty i gremliny ręcznie klepiące kod
<rafal_> :)
<rafal_> a tak poważnie
<Dreadlish> no
<rafal_> ?
<BlessJah> rafal_: sprawdź czy dpkg nie ma opcji wyświetlenia wszystkich plików instalowanych przez pakiet
<rafal_> zaraz zobacze
<rafal_> tam nic nie ma
<rafal_> tylko instalki ...
<rafal_> jak się dostać do pliku konfiguracynego wine ?
<rafal_> pomocy
<rafal_> ?
<rafal_> nie mogę znaleść a graficzny za małe możliwości ma
<rafal_> ...
<rafal_> chyba cos znalazlem :P
<winter> rawr
<rafal_> dupa nie to co trzeba :P
<rafal_> help
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> test
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Enlik> o.O
<winter> =^___^=
<Enlik> Perl naprawde pewne rzeczy musi miec dobrze zrobione, bo print z 3 stringami (3 parametry) do /dev/null wykonywal sie wolniej niz łączone ("cos"."cos"."cos"), moze laczenie jest raz czy cos…
<lisu> urwać nać
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Enlik> Dla losowych prawie to samo, ale ciagle z '.' lepiej
<Enlik> *prawie taki sam czas, whatever
<Enlik> Albo przekazywanie tablic argumentow--
<swistak35> bry
<swistak35> jest tu ktoś może kto brał udział w final Dialnetu, z kategorii ponadgimnazjalnej?
<soee> zerknijcie:
<soee> soee@soee-home:~$ gimp
<soee> (gimp:12007): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<soee> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
<soee> jakies pomysly jak to naprawic?
<lisu> reset
<Wizard> ćżęść
<lisu> o/
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> IBM skończył 100 lat
<DaZ> dalej wspominam ich maszyny do liczenia zydow :f
<Wizard> ja też
 * Wilczek ma pytanie :D
 * Wilczek say: "A mianowicie:"
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> lrn2inglisz
<DaZ> a najlepiej to sie uspokoj
<Wilczek> Po włączeniu komputera serwer SSH startuje odrazu po włączeniu komputera, bez logowania. Czy da się zrobić tak, aby można odtwarzać muzykę w Music On Console bez logowania się do systemu,, tylko po zalogowaniu się przez SSH?
<Wizard> da się
<Wizard> logujesz się po ssh i uruchamiasz mocp
<Ozil> ha nawet nie wiedziałem że ludzie się jeszcze o takie banalne rzeczy pytają xD
<DaZ> iks de
<Ozil> ja już wstępnie konfiguruje serwer w virtual boxx
<Ozil> i powiem wam że działa jak na razie wyśmienicie
<Ozil> zw
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> serwer w vbox
<en0x> +10 do lansu
<DaZ> tia :f
<Ozil> jestem
<didek> Cze
<didek> nikogo nie ma o tej godzinie w piątek?
<didek> Czyście oszaleli? :)
<bastetmilo> hm...
<Psotnick> to chyba raczej dobrze, że nikogo nie ma
<Wilczek> Wizard: Sęk w tym, że nie ma dźwięku
<Wilczek> Włączam komputer, włączanie staje na GDM'ie (żebym podał hasło), ja się nie loguję, tylko włączam SSH w telefonie i się łącze, wpisuje mocp i puszczam piosenkę. Nic się nie dzieje
<Dreadlish> wpisz alsamixer i zobacz czcy masz odmutowane kanały
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: ^
<Wilczek> To jutro zrobię
<didek> Kumpel miał lepszy problem w ubuntu
<didek> Po każdej piosence odpalonej zmieniało mu się ustawienie dźwięku z 5.1 na jakieś inne i nie miał dźwieku już ;D
<didek> I musiał zmieniać ustawienia
<didek> i wtf?:D
<Dreadlish> wyłącz alse
<Dreadlish> [solved]
<didek> Tak, usunąć linkuksa zainstalować winde i po kłopocie co :)
<Dreadlish> to nie jest rozwiązanie
<Wizard> lol
<didek> Czas chyba zapalić a potem posprzątać w pokoju bo syf niesamowity.
<Ozil> panowie małe pytanko odnośnie apache2
<Wilczek> ?
<Ozil> w vhoscie jak ustawie AllowOverride None to apache nie będzie szukało plików .htaccess przed wysłaniem strony
<Ozil> jak to zmienić aby szukało tych plików
<Ozil> jak zmienię na AllowOverride All to będzie bezpiecznie ?
<Ozil> dobra git już opanowałem
<Admc> jaki jest dobry klient jabbera na androida?
<SeViq> nie wiem ;(
<Admc> dobra
<Admc> instaluję xabbera
<Admc> bo ma dobre oceny i komenty
<Admc> na markecie
<lisu> joł
<lisu> 1st
<lisu> o ciul to jeszcze nie ta godzina
<lisu> a ciul tam nara
<didek> 1st! :)
 * Wilczek ziewa
<Wilczek> Silent night
<bastetmilo> och. daj spokój.
<bastetmilo> nudzi ci się?
<Wilczek> Sprawdzałem tylko, bo pisało coś o problemach z połączeniem ;)
<bastetmilo> taa. jasne :)
<Wilczek> Gdyby nie to, że jestem na telefonie to bym ci skopiował i wysłał :P
<bastetmilo> ok. niech ci będzie.
<Admc> Wilczek, kup sobie telefon z kopiuj-wklej
<Admc> teraz każdy to ma
<didek> Mój telefon się czasem klei, ale z kopiowaniem nic nie ma wspólnego :-)
<Wilczek> :D
<manishe> hejka
<manishe> jaki znacie program to zarzadzania finansami (domowy) pod linuksa?
<Wilczek> HomeBank
<manishe> dzieki, juz zainstalowany, zaraz sprawdze go
<manishe> bo widzialem tez jakis gnucash, ale on chce mi pobrac 32MB zaleznosci z GnomeOffice czy czegos;s
<Wilczek> A to tak strasznie dużo ;P
<manishe> wole miec system czysty:)
<manishe> (debian)
<manishe> :D
<Wilczek> :)
<didek> Napisz sobie coś w php
<Wilczek> Ja niedługo go instaluję :)
<didek> Przydzielający Twojej żonie tokena do Twojego portfela w razie konkretnej potrzeby
<Wilczek> I jak program :)?
<manishe> "tokena" do mojego portfela? a na polski?
<manishe> Wilczek: HomeBank jest spoko
<manishe> na razie mi wystarczy, chce poplanowac troche;p
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-18
<Natasza> yo
<Natasza> o/
<lisu> powitać
<Ozil> a powitać
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> wcale nie taki bry
<Natasza> lisu: jajecznica sie spalila?
<lisu> Natasza: nie, kaca mam i piwa nie ma w lodówce ;/
<Natasza> lisu: chcesz to moge postfixem nadac ;)
<lisu> wole normalnie, byle zimne
<didek> :-|
<didek> Ale IT JOKE :)
<didek> Ew Joke based on IT :)
<gjm> Bry
<Nerihsa> happy caturday!
<Dreadlish> o/
<Dreadlish> happy caturday
<fi9o> Heh
<fi9o> slabe zarty z kwejka
<fi9o> A koty sa zalosne.
<Dreadlish> tylko patrze że nerihsa jest
<Dreadlish> to wiesz
<Dreadlish> poza tym nie musisz od razu komentować wszystkich :>
<fi9o> Wyrazilem swoje zdanie ;)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nic nie mówie
<Dreadlish> jestem dzisiaj oazą spokoju
<Nerihsa> koty nie sa zalosne :F
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zmieniałeś coś w configu sshd? po kilkudziesięciu sekundach mnie rozłącza, chyba nawet jak coś piszę
<BlessJah> damn, rozlacza nawet jesli caly czas cos pisze
<BlessJah> wtf?
<lisu> BlessJah: coś masz zdupcone, bo tez mam konto tam i jakos wsio smiga.
<lisu> nara
<BlessJah> lisu: niegrzecznie
<BlessJah> dobra, to ja lecę grzebać w configach, póki mnie nie rozłączy
<Dreadlish> leć
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> nie rozlaczylo mnie juz 5 minut?
<fi9o> Tez tak mialem
<fi9o> Ale nie pamietam rozwiazania juz ;p
<BlessJah> to się samo rozwiązało
<BlessJah> albo jest gdzieś po drodze burza
<BlessJah> i ktoś szastał tablicami routingu
<BlessJah> albo byłem celem jakiegoś ataku
<BlessJah> dobra, nie popadajmy w paranoję
<BlessJah> Kwpolska--
<BlessJah> naughty boy
<gjm> wie ktoś ocb?
<gjm> /usr/include/bits/socket.h:377: fatal error: asm/socket.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<gjm> compilation terminated.
<gjm> gjm@acer:~$ ls /usr/include/bits/ | grep socket.h
<gjm> socket.h
<TheNumb> gjm: asm/socket.h
<gjm> no tak, tyle że gdzie
<TheNumb> w bits powinien być folder asm imo
<TheNumb> a tam socket.h
<TheNumb> gjm: co kompilujesz?
<gjm> THC-Hydra
<gjm> ale jak jajko chciałem skompilować to miałem to samo
<Enlik> W zasadzie powinno być to: /usr/include/asm/socket.h
<gjm> nie ma tego w ogóle o.O
<TheNumb> gjm: a paczki poinstalowałeś?
<BlessJah> nie masz wymaganych plików nagłówkowych
<TheNumb> gjm: w ubuntu / debianie to jest build-essential afair
<gjm> było asm-generic
<gjm> TheNumb: mam
<gjm> zrobiłem kopię katalogu
<gjm> i poszło
<Joker09> witam
 * BlessJah od pewnego czasu boi się witać nowych na kanale
<Joker09> jaką zainstalowac dystrybucje linuxa zeby "normalnie" działał Flash. karta graficzna GM950 czy jakos tak.
<Dreadlish> archa
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: why :<
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jak takiego powitasz, a okaże się męczydupa
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to właśnie ciebie się uczepi
<Dreadlish> no
<lisu> Joker09: u mnie pod ubuntu 11.04 normalnie działa flash.
<Dreadlish> masz racje
<Joker09> a jaki masz procek i grafe ?
<Admc> eh
<Natasza> uh
<lisu> Joker09: amd turion 64 x2 2GHz, ati x1250
<Joker09> lisu: to widzisz to ja sie nie dziwie ze działa normalnie
<Admc> czemu emulator gameboya advance na androida jest zoptymalizowany praktycznie tylko pod pokemony
<Admc> w innych grach przycina mi dźwięk a w pokemonach nie
<Joker09> wiec pytam o dystrybucje która wspiera karty graficzne GM950
<lisu> Joker09: na kompie amd sempron 1.6GHz, 1GB ramu GF 4 440mx też normalnie flash smiga.
<lisu> Joker09: tylko tam mam linux mint debian edition
<Admc> Joker09, zainstaluj jakieś starsze distro
<Admc> Ubuntu 10.10 lub Linux mint 10
<Admc> tam będzie działać ok
<lisu> gm950, to co to to? intelowski wynalazek?
<Joker09> niestety :(
<Joker09> komp ma juz ładnych kilka lat
<Admc> intel robi dobre procki, karty graficzne ma gówniane
<BlessJah> Admc: przynajmniej są wspierane dobrze
<BlessJah> podobno
<lisu> kurde, chyba niedawno znajomej instalowałem na jakimś intelowskim gpu i smigało unity dosc zwawo
<Admc> LOL
<Admc> dobrze wspierana to jest nvidia
<Ciaho> przecież gma 950 wszędzie działa
<Admc> no i radeony hd
<BlessJah> no ja mam nvidia
<Joker09> działa ale mi rwie
 * Ciaho ma gma 950
<Ciaho> co rwie?
<BlessJah> jestem zadowolony zarówno z zamknietych (ktore niestety blokuja mi TTY), jak i nouveau
<Joker09> flash
<lisu> Joker09: laptop?
<Ciaho> ta grafika sie nadaje tylko do wyświetlania pulpitu
<BlessJah> Joker09: moze to problem z przegladarka a nie flashem?
<Admc> BlessJah, noveau już jest używalne?
<Joker09> nie ma znaczenia przegladarka uzywam chrome
<BlessJah> Admc: póki nie odpalasz 3D
<Ciaho> ja 720p chcesz oglądać to wiadomo że tnie
<Joker09> ale tu tez flash rwie i sie czasami wysypuje
<BlessJah> warzone2100 renderuje nieco ponad pół ekranu
<BlessJah> ale do biura czy gdziekolwiek - jest dobrze
<Admc> może dlatego że obsługa 3d w noveau jest EKSPERYMANTALNA
<Ciaho> a w dodatku flasz jest niedorobiony
<lisu> Admc: ja uzywam juz chwile noveau na debianie i jakos nie narzekam na flasha, oczywiście bez hd!
<Admc> ale po co katować się noveau skoro jest sterownik nvidii?
<Joker09> gram w gre w fleshu i jak odpale youtube to masakra 1 klatka na sekunde w porywach :/
<Admc> który działa lepiej
<BlessJah> lisu: mi nieco tnie na operce, ale to jest chyba problem opery, nie grafiki
<BlessJah> Admc: no jest eksperymentalna, a to cos zmienia?
<Admc> to że ma prawo nie działać
<BlessJah> no tak
<lisu> BlessJah: ja tam ffox i chromium, dosc ladnie chodzi, do tego co potrzeba to nie problem.
<Admc> Joker09, a odtwarzacz html5 działa dobrze?
<Joker09> a co to html5 ?
<BlessJah> Admc: wiec sie nie dziwie ze urbanterror wyswietla menu w 3fps a warzone2100 renderuje nieco ponad pol ekranu
<Ciaho> Joker09, cpu to intel atom?
<Joker09> lama jestem :D
<Admc> ...
<Ciaho> youtube.com/html5
<BlessJah> Joker09: następca html4
<Joker09> ciaho nie 2x1,6
<Ciaho> atom 1,6
<Joker09> nei nie atom
<Ciaho> to co?
<Joker09> centrino duo
<Dreadlish> jakiś celeron d pewno
<Dreadlish> albo pentium d
<Admc> Joker09, sprawdź odtwarzacz html5 i powiedz czy działa
<Joker09> nie to nie celeron
<Dreadlish> no to jakiś pentium d
<Ciaho> <Joker09> centrino duo
<Joker09> tak
<Ciaho> i to na pełnym ekranie sie tnie?
<Joker09> na pełnym nie rwie
<Joker09> znaczy idealnie nie jest ale da sie ogladac
<Joker09> yhmmm
<BlessJah> ignore działa też na dołączanie/wybywanie z kanału?
<Natasza> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> torrent! jak ja cię dawno nie widziałem
<BlessJah> gdzie się ukrywałeś?
<Natasza> BlessJah: eh, zycie za firewallem
<Natasza> problemy osobiste itd
<BlessJah> Joker09: zdecyduj się
<BlessJah> wychodzisz, czy zostajesz
<Joker09> yhmmm sorrki ale cos sie wiesz i nie umialem odpalic irca
<BlessJah> nie wiem
 * Natasza emerge =app-laptop/nvidiabl-0.69
 * fi9o ziewa.
<Joker09> to jakią mam sciągnąc dystrybucje ?
<Ciaho> na każdej bedzie to samo
<BlessJah> Joker09: ściągnij kilka i sprawdź która ci leży
<Ciaho> flasz jest jeden
<Joker09> hmmm
<Joker09> to co zrobic zeby to wszystko przyspieszyc ?
<Joker09> oprócz wymiany kompa :D
<Ciaho> ewentualnie mozesz jakieś śmieszne zamienniki typu gnash spróbować ale nie licz że bedzie tam wszystko działać
<Joker09> co to maverick, lucid, karmic  ?
<BlessJah> nazwy kodowe kolejnych wersji ubuntu
<Joker09> jak sprawdzic jaką mam ?
<BlessJah> a jaki masz numerek?
<Joker09> aa 11.04 ?
<BlessJah> natty
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<marcin82> pokaż wynik: lsb_release -a
<Joker09> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Joker09> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<Joker09> Release:	11.04
<Joker09> Codename:	natty
<Joker09> dzieki bardzo, spadam do pracy
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<linc0ln> Siedzi tu uzytkownik o nicku Ranef?
<termi> linc0ln: a komenda /n nie mowi nic tobie?
<linc0ln> termi: ale ogolnie czy siedzi - nie teraz
<termi> ja nie kojaze takiego goscia
<linc0ln> mial tez chyba ranestwen
<termi> ani jeden ani drugi nick mi nic nie mówi
<linc0ln> k
<Admc>  albo to placebo albo firefox 5 się nieznacznie szybciej uruchamia
<Dreadlish> firefox 5?
<Admc> bo dziś wyszedł stabilny
<Dreadlish> what are you prdling
<Admc> fuck yea! dratini!
<BlessJah> Firefox  Free Download
<BlessJah> 4.0.1 for Linux i686
<BlessJah> English (US)
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Admc> teraz tylko łapać ;)
<BlessJah> mozilla.com
<Admc> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-i686/pl/firefox-5.0.tar.bz2
<Dreadlish> yhy yhy
<Admc> tutaj jest stabilny
<Dreadlish> a ja jestem święta hermenegilda
<Admc> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Stabilny-Firefox-5-wydany-wczesniej-niz-planowano,Aktualnosc,25614.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5rzpmch> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Admc> po prostu jeszcze nie zaktualizowali strony, bo wgrywają na mirrory
<BlessJah> prima aprilis już był
<Wilczek> ...
<BlessJah> cantenburry wtedy powstał
<Wilczek> Jak krowie na rowie
<Admc> lol
<Dreadlish> nie no kurwa
<Dreadlish> nie ma bicia
<Dreadlish> nei ma w aurze
<Admc> to ściągnij tarball albo skompiluj
<BlessJah> Dreadlish++
<Admc> co za problem
<BlessJah> gdyby był stable, to od dawna byłby w AUR
<Dreadlish> nom
<Admc> lol
<Admc> jest stable nie wierzysz to używaj starej wersji
<Dreadlish> więc to co ty gadasz to jest one big piece of shit
<BlessJah> aur/firefox-beta-bin 5.0b7-1 (448)
<Admc> co za problem
<Admc> szkoda mi was
<Dreadlish> nam Ciebie też
<Dreadlish> robiłem 10 min temu upgrade
<Dreadlish> więc NO WAY żeby w repo testing tego nie było
<Admc> w repo zawsze pojawia się z opóźnieniem kilkudniowym
<BlessJah> nie w naszym
<Admc> bo mozilla ma to w dupie i nie robi paczek
<Admc> a jednak
<BlessJah> nie w AUR
<Wilczek> ...
<Dreadlish> w aur sie pojawia jak sie coś pojawia
<Dreadlish> od razu
<Wilczek> Tak
<Dreadlish> jest może opóźnienie 20 min
<Dreadlish> ale jest od razu
<Wilczek> Bo tam tylko siedzą dewelopki i nic nie robią
<Wilczek> Tylko wrzucają Deadlishowi nowe programy
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: stfu.
<Dreadlish> zawsze sie znajdzie ktoś kto sie natknie na to i to skompiluje
<Admc> wiesz, jest sobota, ludzie mają w dupie jakieś paczki dla ciebie
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: poza tym taba nie nauczyli używać że piszesz nicki z błędem?
<Admc> wolą się opierdalać
<Admc> może jest na telefonie
<Dreadlish> nie wszyscy są polaczkami którzy leczą kaca
<Wilczek> Ale to projekt społecznościowy
<Wilczek> Tam nikt nic nie musi
<Admc> Dreadlish, to daj przykład i wrzuć do aut
<Admc> aur*
<Wilczek> Dobry pomysł ^^
<Dreadlish> Admc: brawo - będę robił 3h na zasranym atomie
<Admc> a nie sraj koksem "bo w aur nie ma! to nie może być stable!"
<BlessJah> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<Admc> Dreadlish, to nie sraj koksem
<BlessJah> Admc: podaj mi źródło powiązane bezpośrednio z mozillą, które twierdzi że jest stabilna piątka
<Dreadlish> nom
<Wilczek> BlessJah, muszą najpierw porozstawiać, później webmasterzy Mozilli dopiero zaktualizują stronkę
<Dreadlish> jak na mozilla.com nie ma że jest stable to nie jest stable
<Dreadlish> więc please cicho
<Admc> lol
<Wilczek> xD
<Admc> dobra używajcie sobie firefoxów 4 sprzed pół roku
<Dreadlish> oj oj oj
<Dreadlish> nie sprzed pół roku
<Admc> na ftp mozilli jest w releases
<termi> czesc Admc :)
<Wilczek> A na serwer Mozilli to może ksiądz przed mszą wrzucił O.o
<Dreadlish> Admc: Data budowy    : pią, 29 kwi 2011, 16:05:51
<Dreadlish> 2 miesiące != pół roku
<Wilczek> :/
<Admc> lol, czwórka została wydana w styczniu
<Admc> a potem ją tylko łatali
<Admc> i nie dodawali nowych funkcji
<Maxorq> czesc wszystkim
<Dreadlish> i już w piątce coś dodali
<Dreadlish> panie no
<morfeusz888_> cze
<Dreadlish> nom siema morfeusz888_
<BlessJah> Admc: nie uważasz, że premiera nowej wersji firefoksa, to cos o czym najpierw trąbi się na własnej stronie, a dopiero potem pozwala roztrabic innym?
<Wilczek> morfeusz888_, cześć :)
<jacekowski> ja uzywam najnowszej opery
<Dreadlish> BlessJah++;
<BlessJah> Admc: podaj mi źródło powiązane z mozilla mówiące, że 5 jest stable
<jacekowski> i mam was wszystkich gleboko w dupie
<Wilczek> BlessJah: A o nowym planie wydawniczym się nie słyszało?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja tez
<Dreadlish> jacekowski++;
<BlessJah> Wilczek: słyszało
<Dreadlish> opery przestałem jak mi sie zwiszała
<anemus> co nowego jest w 5?
<Maxorq> mam taki problem, ze ubuntu 11.04 po sciagnieciu aktualizacji przestaje wykrywac myszke i klawiature przy starcie, trzeba odlaczac i podlaczac, ma ktos jakis pomysl
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Normalnie to teraz by było może 4.2
<jacekowski> Maxorq: nie uaktualniej
<Dreadlish> Maxorq: sprawdzić na innej klawiaturze i myszy
<Maxorq> Dreadlish: to nie tylko kb i myszka ale takze dotykowy ekran
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, za każdym razem się tak dzieje ?
<Maxorq> jacekowski: za POZNO
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: tak
<Dreadlish> Maxorq: dmesg plx
<anemus> Maxorq: zaktualizuj z inną klawiaturą i myszką
<Maxorq> anemus: JUZ zaktualizowalem
<Dreadlish> to przebuduj paczki
<Maxorq> jak?
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, hmmm bo mnie tylko jak się umyśli. A spróbuj wyłączyć klawe i mysz, uruchomić system, zamknąć go podłączyć i znowu uruchomić :)
<Dreadlish> albo je przeinstaluj
<Maxorq> czekaj dam dmesga
<BlessJah> Admc: na podstawie jednego newsa na dobreprogramy odtrąbiłeś nowego firefoksa?
<Dreadlish> każdy się myli
<Wilczek> NA PODSTAWIE PLIKU ZNAJDUJĄCEGO SIĘ NA SERWERZE MOZILLI
<Wilczek> ...
<morfeusz888_> firefox 5 głównie ma zmiany pod maską
<BlessJah> Wilczek: link do pliku i do opisu tego pliku
<Admc> już podałem
<Maxorq> Dreadlish: http://pastebin.com/fZT2GyxY
<Admc> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-i686/pl/firefox-5.0.tar.bz2
<Wilczek> BlessJah: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-i686/pl/firefox-5.0.tar.bz2
<Admc> jest 5.0, a nie 5.0 rc
<Admc> bo za tym program nie wyświetla że to wersja niestabilna
<Admc> http://www.mozilla.com/pl/firefox/5.0/whatsnew/
<Dreadlish> i tak nie mam zamiar psuć sobie systemu
<Dreadlish> jak będzie w testingu archa to zainstalujem
<Admc> eee?
<BlessJah> Admc: zauważyłeś że do przeglądania katalogu wymagane jest zalogowanie?
<morfeusz888_> ja tylko na Windzie walnąłem aktualizacje, na Ubu pozostaje 4 bo i tak żadko używam jej
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wygląda mi na to że oni juz są gotowi do wypuszczenia i ktoś przez przypadek nie zablokował na ftp
<gjm> rzadko*
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Jakiego katalogu?
<morfeusz888_> sory
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: ide sprobowac to co mowiles
<morfeusz888_> *sorry
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: pewno tak
<Dreadlish> o lol
<Admc> jak program co jest w tarballu i nie działa na uprawnieniach roota ma ci system zepsuć
<Admc> ?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: skasuj nazwę pliku ze ścieżki
<Dreadlish> ale sie burzliwa dyskusja rozpoczęła
<Wilczek> Przecież właśnie przeglądałem i ściągam źródła z tego FTP
<Admc> chyba że arch ma chujowe zabezpieczenia
<BlessJah> hm... chwila
<gjm> Admc: ty też jesteś ch*jowy
<Admc> spoko
<Admc> twoja opinia nic dla mnie nie znaczy
<BlessJah> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-i686/pl/index.html
<BlessJah> Admc: link
<Wilczek> ...
<Wilczek> Nie kłócę się z wami, bo to nie ma sensu
<BlessJah> Wilczek: kliknij w link
<Wilczek> Wrzucili na serwer i po prostu nie zaktualizowali wszystkiego
<Dreadlish> Admc: pomyśl - mam firefoxa zainstalowanego z paczki - wypieprze paczke, wrzuce ze źródeł, potem ze źródeł nie wywale do końca i będzie kiełbasa przy paczkach
<Wilczek> To takie trudne?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: mozilla pisze, że nie skonczyli jeszcze firefoksa 5
<aseeon> nie ma sensu sie klocic o cos co jest oczywiste, oprogramowanie gotowe, ale Launch Party ktore orgaznizuja co roku jeszcze nie
<BlessJah> Wilczek: dziękują za zainteresowanie
<aseeon> wiec czeka sobie spokojnie na ftp
<Quintasan> \o
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: o/
<Wilczek> BlessJah: No comments
<TheNumb> Firefucks
<BlessJah> Wilczek: i mowia ze jak bedzie gotowe, to bedzie na firefox.com
<Dreadlish> a teraz się napijmy na zgodę
<Admc> Dreadlish, ten tarball jest już skompilowany
<Quintasan> Admc, gjm: nie klnąć
<BlessJah> Admc: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-i686/pl/index.html
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Wydanie skończone, tylko webmasterzy muszą teraz mieć ochotę i czas, żeby zmienić stronę
<BlessJah> Wilczek: We aren't quite finished qualifying Firefox 5 yet.
<jacekowski> Wilczek: pierdolisz
<Dreadlish> Admc: pff... biblioteki dynamicznie, czyli mam inaczej
<jacekowski> Wilczek: to jest ledwo co RC
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: We *aren't* quite *finished* qualifying Firefox 5 *yet*.
<Dreadlish> połącz
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: erm, teraz jak wylaczyc kompa bez klawiatury i myszki xD
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: We aren't finished Firefox 5 yet.
<Dreadlish> Maxorq: z palucha
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, powerem
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Do czego to doszło, żebym Tobie musiał mówić -> topic <-
<termi> Maxorq: wcisnij power?
 * Wilczek ze ścianami nie gada, w Tworkach nie mieszka
<Maxorq> Dreadlish:  heh, nie zabije czegos tym?
<jacekowski> Wilczek: RC to nie pelna ostateczna wersja
<Dreadlish> Maxorq: max sam siebie :D
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: wiem, ze czasami jak sie nacisnie power to wylacza sie normalnie
<morfeusz888_> RC to kandydat do wersji stable, ale wolno mu zawierać błędy :)
<Quintasan> Also, nie można po prostu z PPA Fajerfoksowego korzystać?
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: ale tu nie dziala takie cos
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no ale powiedz, macki nie opadaja, kiedy dwoch ludzików chce odtrabic wydanie stabilnej piątki, zanim nawet mozilla to zrobi?
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: dobra, zasilanie odlacze
<BlessJah> Maxorq: nie
<Wilczek> morfeusz888_: Wiem co to RC
<morfeusz888_> nieeee
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: no to wtf
<jacekowski> Wilczek: no wlasnie, firefox 5 to RC
<Dreadlish> ło
<BlessJah> Maxorq: przytrzymaj kilka sekund power button
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, jak naciśniesz Power co się wyświetla
<Wilczek> jacekowski: Zaczynacie mi podnosić ciśnienie
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Mówisz, że nie ma i tyle, że to RC czy diabli wiedzą co i koniec
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: nic.
<Maxorq> BlessJah: o to mi chodzilo
<Dreadlish> w tym momencie wszyscy co gadają z jacekowskim zaczynają gadać ze ścianą
<Maxorq> hah
<Dreadlish> tzn. jacekowski robi się *asertywny*
<Dreadlish> i uparty po drodze
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Quintasan> A jak się upiera, że jest inaczej to gratuluję umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem (lub też jej braku)
<Dreadlish> ja ide se rypać na basie
<Dreadlish> z/w
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, Aha, czyli akcje są inaczej ustawione, To przytrzymaj power
<BlessJah> Wilczek, Admc: nie ma jeszcze stabilnego firefoksa 5, to jest rc czy diabli wiedzą co, może nawet stabilny, ale póki mozilla nie odtrabi sukcesu to ten plik nie jest *oficjalna* stabilna piątka
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: dobra, odpala sie
<BlessJah> EOT
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ale kur** stoi jak byk we wczorajszych newsach na stronie mozilli ze firefox 5 RC wydali
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: to jakos nie widze ze 20h pozniej by wydali stabilna wersje
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: to samo
<Admc> ta wersja co wam podałem identyfikuje się jako stabilna wersja a nie jako rc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: rc staje się stabilna o ile nie wykryja w niej bledow
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: nie dziala kb, myszka ani ekran dotykowy
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: dopiero jak teraz odlacze i podlacze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to firefox nigdy nie bedzie stabilny
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, to nie wiem co może być
<BlessJah> Admc: EOT, to nie jest jeszcze *oficjalna* stabilna
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mnie o nazwę chodzi, nie o cechę
<Admc> jacekowski, kolejny operowy fanboj
<morfeusz888_> niech że napisze ktoś do Mozilli pismo może wyjaśnią :)
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: zainstalowalem ubuntu 11.04 z plyty, puscilem aktualizacjie 599 pakietow i od tego czasu nie dziala
<fi9o> morfeusz888_: pismo pisalo sie 10 lat temu i wstecz, teraz sa mejle!
<Quintasan> Maxorq: Chyba 9.04 jak Ci się 599 pakietów aktualizowało :D
<morfeusz888_> fi9o, ach ta ironia
<fi9o> morfeusz888_: ;d
<Admc> ja nie krytykuję innych przeglądarek, to zawsze operowych gadają jaka to opera wspaniała a i tak ma 2% rynku
<Maxorq> Quintasan: nope, natty-desktop-i486.iso czy jakos tak
<Quintasan> i386
<Maxorq> ta
<Maxorq> pomylilo mi sie
<Quintasan> to pewnie Ubuntu magic
<Maxorq> ?
<BlessJah> i486?
 * Quintasan wczoraj zainstalował świeże Kubuntu na VMce i tylko 136 aktualizacji
<BlessJah> to już naprawdę magic
<Maxorq> POMYLILO MI SIEEE
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, zaznacza w ustawieniach managera aktualizacji wszystkie opcję czyli aktualizacje polecane, backporty, odśwież repa i sprawdź czy jest coś
<aseeon> podobno wyjasnili, tak przynajmniej wygooglalem, to jest pre-test installer wersji finalnej, czyli nie opublikowany bo nie przetestowali jeszcze samego installatora
<BlessJah> Maxorq: spróbuj wcisnąć capsa
<Maxorq> BlessJah: lol.
<BlessJah> aseeon: linka daj, lub milcz
<Admc> hmm, ten firefox nowy inaczej renderuje czcionki, a nie mogę doszukać się w opcjach żeby wyglądały tak jak  w firefoxie 4
<aseeon> BlessJah: mlicz to sobie mozesz mowic to znajomych, a jak nie umiesz uzywac google, to juz nie moja bajka
<Admc> inne ustawienia hintingu, jakby nie słuchał tych systemowych
<Maxorq> Quintasan: btw, z ubuntu 10.04 na 11.04 aktualizowalo sie 1200 pakietów u mojego kuzyna
<Quintasan> Nie wiem jak to jest możliwe
<Maxorq> ja tez nei
<BlessJah> aseeon: ja już EOT powiedziałem
<Maxorq> teraz mi pokazalo jak wlaczylem Menedżera Aktualizacji że 2 pakiety usunięte zostaną, 25 nowych i 108 aktualizacji
<Maxorq> dobra puszcze to
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, ok
<Maxorq> 133 pakiety
<Maxorq> kurde zawsze wszedzie mi ubuntu perfekcyjnie dzialalo
<Maxorq> tylko na tym atomie kurde
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, sprzęt sprzętowi nie równy :)
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: wiem cos o tym
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: kurde 7 minut omfg
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, ja również :)
<Maxorq> nigdy takiego czegos nie mialem
<termi> kiedys musi byc ten pierwszy raz
<BlessJah> ej
<Maxorq> ale w dmesgu to dziwnie wyglada
<BlessJah> dopiero zauważyłem
<Maxorq> ?
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, na jednym laptopie Toshiba z prockiem Ubuntu się nie wyłączał tylko restartował a na drugim takim samym tylko z intelem wszystko chodziło
<BlessJah> czy about:mozilla nie jest przypadkiem zmodyfikowana, względem tej, znanej z 3.x???
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, pierwszy miał procek AMD
<Maxorq> z porckiem Ubuntu?
<Maxorq> aha
<Maxorq> heh
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, sorki zjadłem AMD :)
<firemark> smacznego
<Maxorq> mniam
<firemark> Maxorq: a ty z torcikiem ubuntu :P
<Maxorq> btw w dmesgu jest że normalnie te myszkę i kb podlaczyl
<morfeusz888_> firemark, nie dziękuje bo się udławię :)
<Maxorq> a pozniej disconnect i znowu to samo ze podlaczyl
<Maxorq> i juz dzialalo
<Maxorq> dopiero jak go ruszylem
<Maxorq> ale to ubuntu się sypało strasznie przed tamtą 599-pakietową aktualizacją
<Maxorq> compiz niespodziewanie zamknięty
<Maxorq> program język niespodziewanie zamknięty
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, miałem to samo
<Maxorq> i padło całe unity
<Maxorq> heh
<morfeusz888_> unity szalało
<morfeusz888_> na początku
<Maxorq> i co dalej
<Maxorq> uspokoilo sie samo?
<morfeusz888_> zaczęły się pojawiać minimalne poprawki i się uspokoiło
<morfeusz888_> ale i tak nie jest idealnie
<Maxorq> heheh
<morfeusz888_> jeszcze jedna rzecz mnie denerwuje
<Maxorq> całe te unity jest dziwne
<morfeusz888_> mnie odpowiada jako całość
<Maxorq> mogliby chociaż dać okienko czy chcesz gnome, kde czy unity
<Maxorq> jaka?
<BlessJah> Maxorq: masz kubuntu
<Maxorq> nope.avi
<BlessJah> gnome kde i unity nie zmieszcza sie na jednej plytce
<morfeusz888_> BlessJah, to nie puszczą wersję rozszerzoną DVD :)
<BlessJah> morfeusz888_: może frytki do tego?
<morfeusz888_> BlessJah, nie dzięki sam sobie zrobię
<BlessJah> Admc: sprawdź czy jest nowy ustęp z księgi mozilli
<Maxorq> BlessJah: te coś że "bestia wstała blah blah" ?
<BlessJah> Maxorq: nie blah blah blah
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Unity i KDE się spokojnie zmieści na jednej płycie ^_^
<Quintasan> Qt++
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ale nie gnome
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> w sumie zabawne
<BlessJah> unity na Qt i gnome na GTK wsadzaja na jedna plytke
<Maxorq> BlessJah: w f5 jest jakis nowy tekst?
<BlessJah> o to właśnie pytam
<Maxorq> BlessJah: oh
<Maxorq> hehe
<Maxorq>     Żywioły walczyły i zesłały armię Mammona do wewnętrznego świata. Skryba ukończył mistyczny
<Maxorq>     pergamin, pozwalający wierzącym zapłakać nad nową wizją Ziemi. Długo po gromie i ogniu, nadeszło
<Maxorq>     słońce oraz długo wyczekiwana tęcza…
<Maxorq>         z Księgi Mozilli, 8:23
<Maxorq> (to NIE z f5)
<Maxorq> chyba w ff 5 nie ma zadnego nowego tekstu
<Admc> nie ma
<Admc> ten sam od 3.0 chyb
<Admc> a
<Admc> firefox spełnił już swoją misję
<Admc> dożyliśmy takich czasów kiedy strona działająca tylko pod jedną przeglądarką to coś nie do pomyślenia
<Maxorq> Admc: yep
<Admc> dalej 97/100 w acid3
<Maxorq> najgorsze były te banki z wtyczkami ActiveX
<Maxorq> a teraz nawet m$ chce zabić ie6
<Admc> 240 punktów w html5test.com
<Maxorq> to chyba bylo ie6countdown.com
<BlessJah> Maxorq: nie wklejaj tutaj, to raz
<Maxorq> BlessJah: woops
<BlessJah> Maxorq: dwa, nie wklejaj, bo zainteresowani juz to znaja
<BlessJah> i tak dalej
<Maxorq> BlessJah: trzy, nie wklejaj, bo nie
<BlessJah> na wikipedii mozna znalezc wszystko, hasło the book of mozilla
<Maxorq> BlessJah: dobrze proszę pana
<Admc> emulacja gameboya advance strasznie baterię żre
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: po aktualizacji tych 130 pakietow juz dziala chyba normalnie :P
<Maxorq> admc: na czym xD
<Admc> na telefonie
<morfeusz888_> Maxorq, a widzisz
<Maxorq> admc: jakim
<Maxorq> morfeusz888_: heh
<Admc> miałem 60%, grałem z 3-4 godziny i teraz 38%
<Maxorq> Admc: JAKI telefon
<Admc> Hero
<Admc> mam tylko 1350 mAh
<Maxorq> Admc: mialem hero, tragedia
<Maxorq> Admc: nie dalo sie grac na tym
<Admc> wiem że to złom
<Admc> bo ma słabe gpu i hvga
<Maxorq> Admc: mialem rok, pozniej zmienilem na Galaxy S
<Admc> co ty chcesz od telefonu z 2009 roku?
<Admc> żeby gry "pseudoHD" od gameloftu chodziły?
<foreste> kto jest z lublina ?
<Maxorq> Admc: heh na lg swift dziala nawet nova 2
<Admc> bo lg swift ma gpu
<Admc> i jest z 2010
<Admc> a hero praktycznie nie ma
<Admc> po za tym działa wersja przerobiona przez rusków
<Admc> a to się nie liczy
<Admc> za rok kupię sobie jakiś dwurdzeniowy
<Admc> albo czterordzeniowy jak będzie
<Admc> chociaż kusi mnie nokia n9
<Admc> z maemo
<Admc> wyjdzie jesienią
<harcesz> good news everyone!
<harcesz> http://vimeo.com/25073062
<harcesz> zamień nerkę na kawalerkę!
<Admc> weź, vimeo to gówno
<Admc> strasznie niezoptymalizowany odtwarzacz mają
<Admc> bo zakładają że każdy ma czterordzeniowego procka i 4 GB ramu
<harcesz> 1. login
<harcesz> 2. ściągnij orginał
<harcesz> 3. ???
<Admc> ale po co?
<Admc> skoro na youtubie i każdym innym jest płynnie
<Admc> tylko na vimeo przycina
<Admc> muszę rozmowę na skypie zawieszać żeby móc obejrzeć tam film bez przycinania
<konradb> o_O
<Maxorq> haha
<Admc> wniosek: vimeo ma gówniany odtwarzacz
<Witek> przegladarka second life robi 150% obciazenia UPC to tak nie moze byc :-(
<Admc> bo second live nie używa gpu
<Admc> to jakieś popierdółki a nie programiści pisali skoro nie umieją zrobić żeby gpu renderowało
<Witek> a mozna cos z tym zrobic?
<Admc> nie
<Admc> a nie sorry
<Admc> odinstalować sl
<Maxorq> haha
<Maxorq> uwaga uwaga banalne pytanie
<Witek> ja lubie sl:)
<Maxorq> jak zrobic zeby sie odpalal skrypcik przy starcie ubuntu
<Maxorq> nie chce mi sie szukac xD
<Admc> /etc/rc.local (klasycznie)
<Maxorq> jak juz wszystko inne sie odpali, gdm, X-y chce odpalac /etc/opt/elo-usb/elorc start
<Admc> albo taki program "Programy Startowe"
<Maxorq> spróbuję
<Maxorq> jako root
<Maxorq> te programy startowe to odpalają się jako root czy użytkownik normalnie
<Witek> http://jazz.tvtom.pl/instalacja-adobe-flash-na-ubuntu-64-bit/ tu pisze jak  zmniejszy użycie CPU przez plugin flash moze da sie tak zrobic z sl?
<Admc> ale co sl ma do flasha?
<Nerihsa> miau
<Maxorq> hehe
<Admc> (nie wiem bo nie gram w to ścierwo)
<Maxorq> zainstaluj maca lol
<Maxorq> możepomoże
<Maxorq> nie, to bylo bez sensu
<Maxorq> jestem głupi
<Maxorq> dobra dzięki wam wszystkim
<Wilczek> O.o
<Maxorq> Dreadlish, morfeusz dzieki
<Maxorq> czesc
<Maxorq> Admc: dziala
<Witek> a czy jak bede gral przez kilka godzin przy takim uzywaniu upc to komputer wytrzymie?
<Admc> jakie upc?
<Admc> a nie cpu?
<Witek> no pomylilo mi sie
<Nerihsa> a co za problem
<winter> Witek: jak się nie będzie przegrzewał to wytrzyma
<Admc> dodaj sobie aplet temperatury procesora i co jakiś czas sprawdzaj temperaturę
<Witek> tylko ze moj komputer podaje tylko temperature karty graficznej a temperatury procesora zawsze pokazuje 15 stopni wiec chyba niedziala
<Admc> w specyfikacji sprawdź temperaturę krytyczną (zazwyczaj 100 ºC)
<jacekowski> Witek: wytrzyma
<jacekowski> Witek: komputery moga pracowac 24/7 przy pelnym obciazeniu
<jacekowski> Witek: przegrzewanie jest jedynie problemem jak masz laptopa zostawionego na sloncu
<jacekowski> Witek: albo w serwerowniach gdzie masz 10 komputerow w takiej samej przestrzeni jak w domu masz 1
<firemark> Witek: o! dawno z witkiem ja nie piłem :D
<Admc> jacekowski, albo jak masz laptopa na kołdrze
<Admc> córka znajomego spaliła mu tak laptopa
<Admc> bo leżał całą noc włączony na łóżku
<jacekowski> Admc: to sie wylaczy
<jacekowski> ja regularnie zostawiam przykrytego
<jacekowski> jak chce miec cieplo pod pierzyna
<Admc> jego się nie wyłączył tylko spalił
<Admc> :D
<jacekowski> to grzeje laptopem
<jacekowski> czasami dwoma
<winter> jacekowski: lol
<Admc> drogie podgrzewacze masz
<Admc> może dlatego że miał windowsa 7
<Admc> z naprawy wrócił z windowsem xp a on nawet nie zauważył
<Witek> a oni pisza ze sl ma dzialac na 800 MHz Pentium III ja mam inte 4x2,4 GHz i mam cie ciezko:-D
<jacekowski> bo to zalezy od aplikacji ktora uruchamiasz na nim
<winter> Witek: sl?
<Witek> second life
<winter> grałem w to przez chwilę
<winter> nie eim, powinno hulać
<winter> wiem*
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> second life
<jacekowski> myslalem ze mowisz o silvelight
<qermit> właśnie, jak gra sie w second life?
<aseeon> w ogole o co chodzi w second life :D
<aseeon> czy ta gra ma jakis cel?
<qermit> takie simsy
<qermit> tylko nie wiem jak w to grać
<Admc> dużo futrzaków w to gra, ale nie wiem czemu się tak jarają tym
<qermit> fiutrzaków
<Admc> qermit, co złego jest w futrzakach?
<Witek> second life to bardziej komunikator niz gra, ale mozna tez tam grac
<SeViq> ja metina jako gg uzywalem, bo mnostwo kolegow tam gralo, wylaczajac inne komubikatory
<Admc> O.o
<Wilczek> Haha :D
<bt4> lol
<Admc> ja akurat nie lubię MMO, no w ogóle nie przepadam za grami
<Admc> tylko czasem gram na telefonie jak mi się nudzi
<SeViq> ja wole książkę fantasy od mmo ;00
 * winter je żurek
<Admc> ja tam wolę pigwę
 * bt4 ma chęć na piwo :D
<winter> a kto nie
<Admc> ja nie mam
<Admc> bo nie piję :)
<TheNumb> Ja to bym zjadł batona
<winter> Wilczek: jak tam podoba ci się moje ctcp version
<TheNumb> OINK!
<Admc> TheNumb, ++
<Admc> for eva!
<bt4> winter, bardzo dobry  żurek mają w restauracji Miłosnej koło Łodzi... zawsze jak przejeżdżam tamtędy to nie mogę się powstrzymać, żeby nie zjeść ;p
<Wilczek> winter: Pisałem wczoraj, że dostałem w telefonie komunikat o kłopotach z połączeniem
<Wilczek> winter: chciałem w ten sposób sprawdzić czy działa :)
<winter> bt4: też miałem dobry ale trochę za mało smaku
<winter> Wilczek: ale jak ci się podoba
<Wilczek> Hehe, jak zmieniłeś :D ?
<winter> Wilczek: jest taka zmienna w irssi zawierająca domyślnie odwołanie do innej zmiennej, wystarczy zmienić na swoją stałą
<Admc> Wilczek, w xchacie też się da
<winter> pewnie też
<Admc> w menu masz "Odpowiedzi CTCP"
<Admc> i tam ustawiasz
<winter> ale mimo wszystko irssi > xchat
<Admc> ja wolę xchata akurat
<winter> jak tam chcesz, twój wybór
<Admc> a irssi ma obsługę myszy?
<winter> nie
<Admc> no właśnie
<winter> ale jest interfejs gtk do irssi (lol)
 * lisu aktualnie z empathy ircuje
 * lisu runs
<lisu> winter: faktycznie LOL
<winter> po co komu mysz oprócz kopiuj/wklej w kliencie irca
<Admc> akurat obsługa myszy jest przydatna dla mnie, mc i linksa wygodniej mi się obsługuje myszką niż przez klepanie skrótów klawiaturowych
<Admc> winter, a jak chcesz np. w link kliknąć?
<winter> 16:24 < winter> po co komu mysz oprócz kopiuj/wklej w kliencie irca
<winter> jak ty czytasz ziomuś
<winter> wystarczy, że twój terminal to obsługuje
<winter> ale nie ma interfejsu klikanego domyślnie
<winter> bo po co
<Admc> wiesz, 99,9% komputerów ma podłączoną myszkę, więc dlaczego jej nie wykorzystywać
<Admc> przypomina mi applowskie "po co slot na kartę sd w ipadzie"
<winter> irssi jest wygodniejsze
<winter> zresztą co ja będę tutaj gadał
<Nerihsa> http://www.yodawgyo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/xzibit-yo-dawg-i-herd-you-like-macs.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c3qexv> (at www.yodawgyo.com)
<Admc> spoko, to używaj irssi
<winter> http://www.yodawgyo.com/wp-content/uploads/3077/yo_dawg_airport-480x968.jpg haha
<winter> http://www.yodawgyo.com/wp-content/uploads/2785/crashwhileucrash-480x360.jpg lol
<Admc> btw, PLD wciąż żyje?
<Wilczek> Od godziny kompiluje mi się FF5 ;O
<Wilczek> Mam nadzieję, że make install będzie krótsze
<Enlik> Będzie na 95%
<morfeusz888_> Wilczek, pod jakim systemem ?
<Enlik> Żyje
<Enlik> I po trzecie mysz nie jes tzawsze najbardziej optymalna.
<Admc> WTF, Aplikacja HTC Sense (proces com.htc.launcher) została niespodziewanie zatrzymana <wymuś zamknięcie>
<Enlik> „mam > 100 klawiszy na klawiaturze więc dlaczego ich WSZYSTKICH nie wykorzystywać” :>
<Wilczek> morfeusz888_: Ubuntu 11.04 GNOME2
<Admc> Hawst coś zepsuł w najnowszym wydaniu tegro
<Admc> bo od kiedy je wgrałem to co jakiś czas wywala mi się htc sense
<Admc> średnio raz dziennie
<Admc> wcześniej to było tak raz na miesiąc
<Wilczek> Ja F6 wykorzystuje jako odtwarzaj/zatrzymaj, F7 ciszej, F8 głośniej, F9 poprzednia piosenka, F10 następna piosenka - bo jak to mówią: "Za wszystko się płaci" ;P
<Enlik> A wcześniej telefony się nie wywalaly
<Enlik> (generalnie)
<Wilczek> Chyba, że z 3 piętra :D
<Enlik> Wilczek: o, to jestes wsrod elity wykorzystujacej F7-F9! ;p
<Admc> Enlik, Nokia 6230i wywaliła mi się tak z 2-3 razy podczas 4 lat kiedy ją miałem
<Enlik> Admc: czyli tyle co nic, praktycznie
<Admc> ale tu nie android się wywala tylko launcher
<qermit> a jak spałeś?
<Enlik> < Admc> bo od kiedy je wgrałem to co jakiś czas wywala mi się htc sense
<Admc> a launcher ładuje się tak około 10 sekund (bo jest na sd)
<Enlik> Brzmialo jakby caly tel. sie wywalal
<Admc> htc sense to launcher
<Admc> a nie system operacyjny
<Enlik> Nie wiem czy ten launcher jest jakims integralnym czyms, jesli tak, to jeden grzyb - telefon sie wywala
<Admc> tak jakby ci isky wywaliło
<Admc> albo nie
<Admc> nie iksy tylko menadżer okien
<Enlik> (+ jesli wersja nie od producenta, to mozna wybaczyc)
<Admc> no to napisałem że mam custom roma
<Admc> i to jeszcze jest port z innego telefonu
<Admc> ale w starszej wersji tego romu launcher wywalał się bardzo rzadko
<Enlik> Do uruch. programow on?
<Admc> tak
<Admc> no i do wyświetlania widżetów
<Admc> taki pulpit jakby
<Enlik> 20 s to sporo
<Admc> 10 sekund
<Admc> bo jest na karcie sd
<Admc> po za tym jak launcher się ładuje to przeszukuje folder /data/app
<Enlik> No to chyba gdzies tyle u mnie sie Opera laduje, mniej wiecej ;)
<Enlik> Ale mam na niej RSS-y i pocztę, to jestem wybaczający
<Admc> i ładuje wszystkie aplikacje (a mam ich tak z 50)
<Enlik> Zreszta to nie duzo gorzej niz konkurencja
<Admc> Enlik, opera na kompie czy w tel?
<Enlik> Komputerze
<Admc> LOL
<Enlik> U Ciebie to 0,5 s?
<Admc> u mnie chłodny start firefoxa trwa jakieś 3 sekund
<Admc> y
<Admc> a mam leciwego kompa
<Enlik> Rozni ludzie roznie rozumieja „leciwego”, w kazdym razie dobre to okreslenie na to, co ja mam
<Enlik> No mniejsza
<Admc> mam laptopa z 2004 roku
<Admc> mam podawać specyfikację czy wystarczy?
<Enlik> Ej, weź jeszcze bardziej nie deprecjonuj tego grata, ktorego mam, co? :)
<Enlik> Tez sprzed kilku lat
<Admc> mam też stacjonarkę z 2005, ale dokupiłem ramu i zmieniłem kartę graficzną więc chodzi znośnie
<Enlik> Od 700-800 MB RAM-u mozna powiedziec jest generalnie ok
<Enlik> W norm. warunkach dość rzadko się tyle przekracza
<Admc> ja mam 1 GB ramu i komp często mi swapuje
<Admc> teraz mam 53% ramu i 10% swapu
<Admc> ale w warunkach ekstremalnych mam zajęte 80% ramu i 60% swapu
<Enlik> Jak wejdzie 30 MB nieuzywanych danych na SWAP nieuzywanych danych to nie powinno byc problemu, gorzej jak jest tego wiecej
<Enlik> Jej
<Admc> dlatego kupuję nowego kompa
<Enlik> Mam teraz zajete 304 MB i zero SWAP-u, ale tylko z większych Opera
<Enlik> Weź ze jakie 4 GB i bedzie spokoj ;)
<Admc> na początku będzie miał 2 GB ramu a potem dokupię do 4 GB
<Admc> bo z 2 GB ciężko wirtualizować
<Admc> a z 1 GB nie zwirtualizujesz nic więcej niż Xp
<Enlik> Ja kiedys wirtualzowalem majac 128
<Enlik> :D
<Admc> dodaj jeszcze że windowsa 3.100
<Admc> 3.11*
<Enlik> E, jakies tam linuksy
<Admc> który wymaga 640 kb ramu
<Enlik> No, a wiecej ponadto nikomu nie jest potrzebne przeciez
<Enlik> A czekaj, majac bodjaże potem 256 odpalilem - i to bez akceleracji, taki bylem ciekaw dzialania tego sytemu-ktorego-nazwy-nie-wymienie
<Admc> lol
<jacekowski> a ja mam 100% swapu zajete
<jacekowski> na serwerze z 8G ramu
<Admc> w firefoxie 5 zamiast błędu przekroczenia czasu oczekiwania wywala mi: Błąd przetwarzania XML: niezdefiniowana jednostka
<Admc> Obszar: jar:file:///home/adam/firefox/omni.jar!/chrome/toolkit/content/global/netError.xhtml Numer wiersza: 331, kolumna 31:
<Enlik> jacekowski: w tym przypadku to dobrze czy zle?
<lisu> jacekowski: to nie pytam do czego ty ten serwer wykorzystujesz.
<Enlik> Chyba dobrze sobie ułożył dane w pamieci wirt., inaczej bys kombinowal
<Admc> lol
<Admc> wilczek sobie kompilował tego firefoxa 5 a okazało się że ściągnął złe źródła i mu się aurora skompilowała :D
<Wilczek> 1,5 godziny poszło na marne :/
<Wilczek> :D
<lisu> Admc: to faktycznie -> LOL
<Enlik> o.O
<Wilczek> Paczka się nazywa firefox-5.0.source.tar.bz2
<Wilczek> Skąd mogłem wiedzieć :D ?
<lisu> "nie popelnia blędów ten kto nic nie robi" -> czy jakoś tak
<lisu>  nara
<Admc> aurora jest często aktualizowana więc nie ma co jej kompilować
<Admc> chyba że masz szybkiego kompa
<Admc> albo jesteś maniakiem optymalizacji pod swój procesor
<Wilczek> Haha
<Wilczek> Ale wtopa
<Wilczek> Teraz nie ma już jej na serwerze
<Wilczek> I zostałem z angielskim FF
<Wilczek> bo xpi polskie z FF4 nie działa :D
<Admc> wyłącz sprawdzanie kompatybilności to będzie działac
<Admc> ja tak zrobiłem żeby mi moonlight działał :D
<Wilczek> A gdzie to jest?
<Admc> zainstaluj to:
<Admc> https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter
<Admc> to ci się wyłączy sprawdzanie kompatybilności
<Admc> najprostszy sposób
<Admc> i  będziesz mógł pomagać mozilli
<Admc> w oznaczaniu kompatybilności dodatków
<Wilczek> I tak nie działa :/
<Wilczek> A najlepsze, że nie wiem jak to teraz wywalić :D
<Wilczek> michal@Acer:~/mozilla-release$ sudo make uninstall
<Wilczek> make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `uninstall'. Stop.
<Dreadlish> o/
<bt4> Dreadlish, \o
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<Admc> wytłumaczcie Wilczkowi czemu Debian Stable nie nadaje się na desktop
<Dreadlish> bo ma STARE PAKIETY
<morfeusz888_> jak na Desktop to za stare oprogramowanie w repo
<Admc> tłumaczę mu żeby instalował testinga a on na to że niestabilny
<Dreadlish> kiedyś było tak że w stable był gimp 2.2, a dawno wyszedł 2.6
<Admc> sam mam testinga na  dualboocie i jest ok
<Admc> ale jakoś wolę minta
<Admc> ma więcej dupereli
<Admc> :)
<Dreadlish> niestabilny == kod jest stabilny, ale oprogramowanie nie zostało jeszcze całkowicie wytestowane
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<morfeusz888_> Debian niestabilny jest niestabilny tylko z nazwy
<Dreadlish> unstable jest czasem bardziej stable od stable
<morfeusz888_> czasami zdarzają się byki np brakuje zależności itd
<Dreadlish> ale to jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo od tego że ja walne głową w ściane przez następne 10 min
<gjm> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/#/d3j7za7
<Wilczek> gjm: Jakie środowisko?
<jacekowski> Enlik: dobrze
<jacekowski> Enlik: bo nie mam duzo ruchu swap->ram
<jacekowski> Enlik: wiec to nie oznacza ze ramu brakuje
<Wilczek> gjm: Dobra, niedoczytałem opisu ;)
<Enlik> < morfeusz888_> czasami zdarzają się byki np brakuje zależności itd
<Enlik> Czasami
<Enlik> …
<Enlik> jacekowski: ano, to dobrze
<BlessJah> `seen kklimonda^
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: kklimonda^ was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 17 hours, 29 minutes, and 19 seconds ago: <kklimonda^> i teraz zostało mi przenosić 20+ dokumentów pdf ręcznie
<Admc> teraz powiedzcie wilczkowi dlaczego nie powinno się pracować na roocie
<Admc> bo ja już nie mam siły mu tłumaczyć
<morfeusz888_> bo to niebezpieczne
<Wilczek> Zdania na ten temat są podzielone
<Admc> wiesz
<morfeusz888_> praca na roocie to samobójstwo
<Dreadlish> bo możesz sobie zrobić :(){ :|:& }:; i zwis
<BlessJah> Wilczek: zawsze kiedy pracujesz na rootcie, pod kołami ciężarówki ginie jakiś torbacz
<Wilczek> Po prostu masz wszystkie prawa bez podawania hasła
<morfeusz888_> ja nie mogę
<Dreadlish> bo możesz zrobić dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda i zwalić dysk
<Dreadlish> bo możesz zrobić rm -rf / i zwalić system
<morfeusz888_> tak ciężko wpisywać ci hasło ?
<Wilczek> Hehe
<Admc> ja kiedyś w dd wpisałem sobie sda zamiast sdb kiedy czyściłem pendrive
<Admc> za pomocą dd
<Dreadlish> gz.
<Wilczek> W życiu nie używałem ani jednej ani drugiej komendy
<Admc> na szczęście zauważyłem zanim podałem hasło
<Dreadlish> no
<Wilczek> A teraz nagle na roocie mam użyć :D
<winter> Dreadlish: to jeszcze nic
<winter> Dreadlish: pomyśl też, że ktoś może coś takiego zrobić
<Dreadlish> jeszcze moge ci zrobić koło dupy
<Dreadlish> i będzie co innego
<winter> ktoś inny
<Dreadlish> no
<Enlik> BlessJah++
<Dreadlish> BlessJah++; bo dopiero teraz zauwazyłem
<Dreadlish> ja nawet sudo nie mam
<Admc> weź pracuj na zwykłym koncie to będziesz zdrowszy
<winter> pozatym bug w oprogramowaniu może nawet uszkodzić hardware
<Wilczek> Haha :D
<Admc> bo nie będziesz uwalał systemu co miesiąc
<winter> nie mówiąc już o systemie
<Admc> btw. to prawda że aplikacje uruchomione z uprawnieniami roota są mniej miłe?
<Admc> (mają niższe nice)
<BlessJah> Admc: sprawdź
 * BlessJah prawidłowości nie zauważył
<Admc> ok
<Admc> bo ktoś tak mi kiedyś powiedział
<Wilczek> Co to to nice?
<Wilczek> W sensie aplikacji, nie słowa :)
<Dreadlish> nice is nice
<morfeusz888_> Wilczek, jak jedziesz bez przerwy na roocie to polecam http://www.morfiblog.pl/2011/06/18/zlosliwe-oprogramowanie-przez-przypadek/
<Dreadlish> fakeroot ftw
<Dreadlish> poza tym mysql ci sie nie odpali z roota
<Dreadlish> połowa daemonów nie odpali ci sie z roota
<morfeusz888_> środowisko w Ubu nie ruszy z roota :)
<Wilczek> morfeusz888_: On pisze tylko o błędzie, który znamy już od kilku dni :)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jeżeli z roota się nie odpalą to do dupy demony
<morfeusz888_> Wilczek, wiem
<Wilczek> Hehe :D
<morfeusz888_> Wilczek, podaję jako przykład
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: większość normalnych chce sie odpalać na nobody
<Dreadlish> httpd chcą na www
<BlessJah> nie
<Dreadlish> albo na daemon
<Dreadlish> zależy
<BlessJah> część z roota, reszta ma dedykowanego usera
<Dreadlish> no
<Wilczek> morfeusz888_: Poza tym jak bym odpalał ten skrypt na zwykłym koncie, to i tak bym użył sudo i i tak (chyba) by wywaliło /usr
<morfeusz888_> squid na debianie mi na roocie nie ruszy tylko musi na użytkowniku proxy
<BlessJah> i potrzebują roota, żeby się uruchomić z uprawnieniami usera www, mysql czy cokolwiek
<Dreadlish> no sie potem suidują
<morfeusz888_> Wilczek, wiadomo, bo jest skopany cały skrypt
<BlessJah> mówimy o dwóch różnych sprawach
<BlessJah> one potem działają jako user www czy wspomniany proxy
<Dreadlish> no potem
<morfeusz888_> Wilczek, więc sudo i tak ci wykona zadanie z uprawieniami administratorskimi
<Dreadlish> najpierw root potem degradacja uprawnień
<BlessJah> ale ruszane są z roota i porzucają jego uprawnienia jak zdobywają uprawnienia konta dedykowanego
<Dreadlish> no
<Dudi> Witam
<Dreadlish> o ile ich nikt nie spapra
<Dreadlish> aka sendmail :D
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, cześć
<Dudi> Wizard, jak pokonałeś kilka monitorów na ubuntu?
<Dudi> w sumie pytanie powinno brzmieć "I jak- pokonałeś?"
<Dreadlish> Dudi: tak trudno je podłączyć i zainstalować własnościówki?
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, jaka karta graficzna
<Dudi> Pewnie nie trudno ale pytam się Wizarda czy już p mu dobrze działają
<Dudi> ej no pytam się z ciekawości ja na razie nie zabieram się do tego
<Dudi> btw Nvidia
<morfeusz888_> http://www.chip.pl/news/internet-i-sieci/przegladarki-internetowe/2011/06/firefox-uruchomi-pdf-a-bez-instalowania-wtyczek#axzz1PWBEsfoW
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6axrf4w> (at www.chip.pl)
<morfeusz888_> jeszcze chwila i wszystko będzie w chmurze
<Admc> morfeusz888_, nie
<Admc> to tylko czytnik pdf napisany w javascript
<Admc> gdzie ty widzisz chmurę?
<morfeusz888_> a ten czytnik działa po czyjej stronie ?
<Admc> a gdzie jest wykonywany javascript?
<Admc> odpowiedz sobie
<BlessJah> Admc: u mnie na komputerze?
<BlessJah> nie zgadzam się na nazywanie mojego komputera chmurą!
<Admc> BlessJah, brawo, zgadłeś :)
<morfeusz888_> hm....
<Dreadlish> jak?
<Wilczek> xD
<morfeusz888_> ciekawe jak z optymalnością tego czegoś
<BlessJah> Admc: jeżeli uważasz, że javascript wykonany u mnie na komputerze, celem odczytania PDF którego ściągnąłem, to chmura
<BlessJah> Admc: to nie rozumiesz co to jest chmura
<Admc> BlessJah, to nie ja tak uważam tylko morfeusz888_
<Admc> czytaj to co było pisane wcześniej
<BlessJah> morfeusz888_: uważasz że lokalnie wykonany javascript odczytujący pdf z lokalnego dysku, to chmura?
<morfeusz888_> dobra sorry
<morfeusz888_> nie zabijcie mnie
<BlessJah> morfeusz888_: nie mamy jak cię zabić
<BlessJah> musisz to zrobić sam
<morfeusz888_> normalnie jak hieny na padlinę
<morfeusz888_> może z innej beczki. Kto zna się dobrze na platformie STEAM ale od strony plików
<DaZ> y? :f
<Dreadlish> y?
<DaZ> y.
<Dreadlish> to chyba nie tu morfeusz888_
<Dreadlish> kurde
<morfeusz888_> ale może ktoś wiedzieć
<Dreadlish> znowu sie firefox wysrał
<Admc> lol
<Wilczek> Chyba wysypał :P
<Admc> Dreadlish, a czym się objawia wysranie?
<DaZ> teraz dorobi sie kupe kiepskiego javascriptu i bedzie sie wysrywał dwa razy czesciej \o/
<winter> do it for the pony, biatch!@
<Dreadlish> Admc: segfault
<Dudi> A z innej beczki jest tu ktoś ogarniający c++?
<DaZ> nie wiem jeszcze jak, ale w nich wierze.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<DaZ> nie
<Wilczek> Dudi: A o co chodzi?
<Admc> Dreadlish, może przy ściąganiu coś ci się spieprzyło
<Dreadlish> Admc: 4.0.1 z paczki?
<Admc> bo ja jeszcze nigdy nie miałem naruszenia ochrony pamięci pod firefoxem
<Admc> Dreadlish, przy pobieraniu paczki
<Admc> napraw metodą windowsową
<Dreadlish> mi sie firefox pieprzy 3 razy dziennie
<Dreadlish> jak nie wiecej
<Admc> przeinstaluj
<Admc> :)
<DaZ> zainstaluj opere :F
<Dreadlish> reinstalka nic tu nie da bo to sie działo już na gentoo
<Dreadlish> z/w
<Admc> może ram ma uszkodzony?
<Dreadlish> tak tak - nowy netbook
<Dreadlish> ram w zasadzie też
<Admc> zrób memtest
<Dreadlish> poza tym był memtest
<Admc> a my pomyślimy
<Dreadlish> leciał całą noc memtest i sie nie wywalił
<Dreadlish> kiedyś tam
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ide chwile porobie za chłopca na posyłki
<Wilczek> Grand Theft Auto ;P ?
<Dudi> Wilczek, jak zadeklarować funkcję dwuwymiarową w deklaracji funkcji?
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> Czekaj moment
<Natasza> Dreadlish: przejedz dysk via mhdd
<Dudi> Wilczek, a dobra czejak już mam ten rozdział w Symfoni
<Wilczek> Dudi: To nie potrzebujesz juz?
<Dudi> Wilczek, no chyba sobie poradzę - jeśli nie to już wiem do kogo uderzyć ;)
<NightWish`> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/malutka-literowka-tragiczna-w-skutkach/
<NightWish`> ktoś może wyjaśnić o co chodziiiii?
<NightWish`> bom blondynka :)
<BlessJah> NightWish`: rm -Rf /usr /cośtam/cośtam
<Admc> o to: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1
<BlessJah> NightWish`: miało być bez spracji
<BlessJah> NightWish`: rm -Rf /usr/cośtam/cośtam
<morfeusz888_> NightWish`, http://www.morfiblog.pl/2011/06/18/zlosliwe-oprogramowanie-przez-przypadek/
<morfeusz888_> NightWish`, tu w telegraficznym skrócie
<Dreadlish> Natasza: chyba ty
<BlessJah> morfeusz888_: agresywny marketing, odpuść i jej po prostu odpowiedz
<Dreadlish> Natasza: sobie ustaw 777 na /
<BlessJah> Admc: jak pisze że blondynka, to nie link jej daj, tylko wyjasnij
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: rekursywnie, rekursywnie...
<Dreadlish> no właśnie ;d
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Admc> Dlatego dobre jest stosować cudzysłowy w ścieżkach
<Natasza> Dreadlish: zsh: chmod: command not found
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Admc> wtedy wywaliło by tylko nie ma takiego pliku lub katalogu
<BlessJah> Admc: wiesz to, czy powtarzasz za komentarzem na jednym z portali opisujących tę sprawę?
<NightWish`> już sprawdzam
<Dreadlish> :D
<NightWish`> chyba kumam ;d
<Admc> BlessJah, wiem
<Admc> użycie cudzysłowiów spowodowałoby że system interpretowałby ten odstęp jako część ścieżki a nie jej koniec
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> to mnie polało http://ichuj.s.samu.pl/img/jpg/bot2.jpg
<Admc> :D
<Admc> a tak w ogóle to po co są te flagi kanałów bo nie zagłębiałem się w to
<Dreadlish> po to żeby ich nikt nie wyroohał
<Admc> Wilczek poszedł instalować debiana, trzymajcie kciuki
<Admc> ostatnio zajęło mu to dwa dni :D
<Admc> a mówił że spada na 20 minut
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> to debian czy gentoo
<morfeusz888_> fajnie ma
<Admc> debian
<BlessJah> nie mówcie mi, że zaczyna od kompilacji kompilatora
<Admc> ja postawiłem debiana w 3 godziny z netinstalla
<Admc> z lxde
<Admc> bo mam neta 2 Mb/s
<Admc> i ciągnęło mi dość długo
<Nerihsa> jak skompilowano pierwszy kompilator :?
<Admc> kompilatory nie są przypadkiem napisane w assemblerze?
<Admc> (tak tylko zgaduję)
<BlessJah> nie są
<BlessJah> jak ci się nudzi, to w cpp możesz napisać kompilator cpp
<Natasza> Nerihsa: http://forum.4programmers.net/Off-Topic/88418-Jak_skompilowano_pierwszy_kompilator
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6jlebz5> (at forum.4programmers.net)
<BlessJah> Admc: LFS (Linux From Scratch), podrecznik budowy linuksa od zera (przy użyciu działającego linuksa) się tym pewnie dokładniej zajmuje
<Admc> w sumie ja komputera UŻYWAM a nie bawię się w stawianie linuxa
<Admc> stawianie linuxa to dla mnie konieczność a nie przyjemność
<BlessJah> Admc: w każdym razie, gdybyś nie miał kompilatora żadnego, to musiałbyś stukać w kodzie maszynowym albo assemblerze pierwszy kompilator języka wyższego poziomu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tak sie bootstrapuje kompilatory
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to znaczy?
<jacekowski> recznie sie je kompiluje
<jacekowski> bez optymalizacji i w ogole
<BlessJah> no tak
<jacekowski> i potem sie kompiluje prawdziwym kompilatorem
<BlessJah> w kodzie maszynowym sie kodzi asseblera
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bootstrapping_(compilers)
<BlessJah> w assemblerze kompilator nieskiego jezyka
<BlessJah> w jezyku niskiego poziomu sie pisze kompilator jezyka wysokiego poziomu
<BlessJah> i tak dalej
<BlessJah> az w koncu wychodzi: windows, linuks czy co tam chcecie
<Dreadlish> ?
<qermit> BlessJah: pierwsze słyszę
<BlessJah> qermit: to taka metafora, dzisiaj sie juz tego nie robi
<BlessJah> qermit: ale powiedz mi, jak skompilowano pierwszy kompilator?
<qermit> nie kompilowano go
<BlessJah> ano wlasnie
<qermit> on został nam dany tak samo jak słońce i ksężyc
<BlessJah> dobra, nie spieram się
<qermit> jak ogień i woda
<qermit> jak flip i flap
<qermit> jak tom i dżery
<qermit> jak dżastin biber
<Ciaho_> ja qermit
<BlessJah> ja robot
<Natasza> qermit: widziales klona Justinka Biebera?
<Ciaho_> jak*
<qermit> Natasza: ten od "it's frajdej?"
<Natasza> qermit: w amerykanskiej wersji mam talent http://jaramsie.pl/2kx80p7_a63mmq#postbox
<qermit> myślałem że będzie chociaż na segwaju
<Ciaho_> przynajmniej lepiej śpiewa i umie grać na gitarze
<jacekowski> Ciaho_: co?
<jacekowski> Ciaho_: czy ty gluchy jestes czy co
<Ciaho> nie
<jacekowski> to chyba jednak tak skoro nie slyszales tego ze w ogole sie w kluczu nie trzyma
<Ciaho> a co lepiej biber według Ciebie wypada?
<BlessJah> jacekowski ma słuch absolutny
<BlessJah> mi się podobał bieber w reklamie kremu na zmarszczki w jakims audiotele
<Dreadlish> ta?
<BlessJah> chwila
<jacekowski> Ciaho: nie, ale moglaby przynajmniej autotune uzyc albo cos
<BlessJah> podobała mi sie idea biebera występującego w takiej reklamie
<BlessJah> nie sam bieber
<Natasza> BlessJah: Wy Obywatelu jak twierdzicie klon przetrwa czy zatlucza?
<BlessJah> Natasza: zmień nick, bo jakiś napalony pryszczers się boleśnie przekona, że ludziom w internecie lepiej nie ufać
<jacekowski> w ogole w poniedzialek zaczynam nowa robote
<Natasza> za 3k funtow/mies?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wylali cię!
<jacekowski> nie wazne
<BlessJah> :>
<jacekowski> BlessJah: moja firma upadla
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: jak?
<BlessJah> oua
<BlessJah> no ładnie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: z głośnym hukiem
<Dreadlish> ujjjjć
<Dreadlish> jacekowski nie ma roboty - vry bad
<BlessJah> a tam
<BlessJah> to polak
<BlessJah> poradzi sobie
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/ae9b295b214f08fcf0ec0db1be45c33d/compdetails
<jacekowski> tak upadla
<jacekowski> Status: In Administration
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czujesz jeszcze jakis sentyment do kraju?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ni
<BlessJah> a idź ty
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ty w delcie robiłeś?
<Natasza> emerge nvidia-drivers i witaj gentoo :P
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a co tam pisze
<Dreadlish> no
<BlessJah> Delta Force
<Dreadlish> pisze
<qermit> jacekowski: ta firma od zasilaczy awaryjnych?
<Dreadlish> jakich awaryjnych :D
<qermit> agregató
<Dreadlish> i zwykłych atxów
<Dreadlish> i laptopowców
<Dreadlish> itd.
<Dreadlish> firma od zasilaczy
<jacekowski> qermit: nie
<jacekowski> qermit: to inna delta
<Dreadlish> hy
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ale delta
<jacekowski> ehh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<jacekowski> delta od zasilaczy do laptopw to inna firma
<jacekowski> i ta chyba nie upadla
<jacekowski> chociaz nie sprawdzalem
<jacekowski> qermit: upsy tez robilismy
<jacekowski> qermit: i nie tylko
<Ciaho> a dobre były?
<Diabelko> (18:59:09) BlessJah: jacekowski: czujesz jeszcze jakis sentyment do kraju?
<Diabelko> patriotyzm to głupota
<BlessJah> Diabelko: "spieprzaj z tego grajdoła"
<BlessJah> tylko pamietaj
<BlessJah> "i want to send this moeny to my parents"
<Stirlitz> dobrze jest wykańcza firmy w UK, bedzie u nas więcej roboty
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> trzeba myśleć pozytywnie
<Dreadlish> chociaż i tak sie nie da
<Dreadlish> ide zaraz jakiegoś grila uskutecznie
<Diabelko> BlessJah: prawda jest taka, że te wartości patriotyczne to normalnie urojone są
<Diabelko> nawet kobietę kocha się za coś
<BlessJah> Diabelko: jak sie urodziles to dostales od kraju 20k długu publicznego
<Diabelko> doskonale wiesz, że te kalkulacje dług/os są idiotyczne
<BlessJah> nie sa, bo pomagaja uswiadomic sobie problem
<BlessJah> o ile sa przeprowadzone rzetelnie i przedstawiaja realna skale zjawiska
<BlessJah> tak samo jak to idiotyczne wyliczanie dnia wolnosci podatkowej
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> to jest prawda
<BlessJah> ktora uswiadamia, ze tak naprawde ponad polowa z tego co zarobimy
<BlessJah> trafia to rządu
<Diabelko> Nawet jeśli są przeprowadzone rzetelnie i przedstawiają realną skalę zjawiska, to pomijają fakt że naprawdę ogromna część tego długu to dług gierkowski.
<Diabelko> Ale tego nikt nie powie, bo nie łapie się na obecne gry polityczne.
<BlessJah> dochodowy, świadczeniu typu zus, VAT, akcyza, to wszystko
<Dreadlish> ide coś zjeść
<Admc> też bym zjadł ale kuchnia jest malowana
<Admc> :(
 * dwe11er ma batoniki z lidla i fajki
<BlessJah> dwe11er: uroki życia studenckiego
<Admc> ma ktoś tutaj firefoxa 5?
<Diabelko> Admc: na windowsie się liczy? :D
<Admc> otwórz about:neterror
<Admc> i powiedz czy ci dobrze wyświetla
<Admc> bo u mnie wywala Błąd przetwarzania XML:
<Diabelko> Wystąpił błąd     Firefox nie jest w stanie otworzyć tej strony.
<Admc> no, to ok
<Admc> thx
<Diabelko> np
<Diabelko> Admc: aktualka ostatnio była, więc poinstaluj
<Diabelko> chyba wczoraj albo przedwczoraj
<BlessJah> Diabelko: on uznał to co na ftp udostepnili za oficjalna stabilną piątkę
<Admc> hmm
<Admc> okno o programie też wywala błąd xml
<Admc> dziwne to jak na stabilną wersję
<Diabelko> BlessJah: ja tam też zassałem z ftp, więc nie rozumia o so hozi
<BlessJah> Admc: masz tutaj swoją stabilną piątkę
<Admc> pobiorę jeszcze raz
<Diabelko> a, bo zasadniczo
<Diabelko> 5 nie jest stable
<Diabelko> ;f
<Admc> może coś się spieprzyło
<Admc> ale później, bo idę grać w kosza
<Diabelko> BlessJah: no chyba, że dzisiaj wydali stable
<BlessJah> nie wydali
<Diabelko> BlessJah: a w 7 vdpau przyzwoicie działa z tego co pamiętam
<BlessJah> Admc pobrał z ftp plik bez -rc w nazwie i się za bardzo podniecił że już wydali stabilną piątkę
<Wilczek> Wie ktoś jak w Debianie nazywa się paczka kernel-sources?
<Wilczek> Mój kernel to 2.6.38
<paulEU> Wilczek: pomyliłeś kanały ;)
<Dreadlish> linux-*-headers
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> linux-*-sources
<Wilczek> Moment, sprawdzę
<paulEU> sudo apt-cache search kernel i wio
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> potem grepuj
<paulEU> no to | grep source i wio
<Wilczek> Ani jedno, ani drugie nic nie dało (apt-cache daje długą listę).
<Wilczek> Dokładnie potrzebne mi to jest do instalacji sterownika graficznego
<Dreadlish> no i sie wysrał net
<anemus> aptitude search linux | grep source
<anemus> do Wilczek oczywiście
<termi> panowie mam router 4 kompy do niego podpiete, jest jakies narzedzie na linux gdzie moge zobaczyc ktory komp jak siec obciaza itd itp?
<anemus> termi: przeglądarka www do wejścia na router? ;P
<termi> tam nic nie ma
<Wilczek> anemus: Ale np.: u mnie na stronie jest ogólnie - kablem i wifi
<termi> przynajmniej u mnie nie ma tam nic
<Wilczek> Dzięki chłopaki, oprócz tego co znalazł potrzebne były pliki nagłówkowe ;)
<termi> a ja chce widziec na biezaco co i kto siec obciaza
<anemus> termi: bez współpracy ze strony routera to takie rzeczy tylko w e... przepraszam w T-Mobile
<termi> anemus: a jaki masz router?
<Diabelko> termi: takie rzeczy możesz sprawdzić w statystykach routera, o ile ten takowe posiada
<Diabelko> jeden komp może dawać Ci informacje o swoim obciążeniu, ale nie o innych (chyba, że przez neigo przechodzą dane)
<termi> no wlasnie nie posiada
<Wilczek> ///////////////////////
<termi> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Wilczek> Sorry, klawiature mi ścięło
<Wilczek> Ciekawe kto założył ten kanał o drugiej w nocy :D
<Dreadlish> ktoś na wakacjach?
<termi> ja nie :)
<paulEU> ani ja :p
<paulEU> znajdzie sie tu spec od sql-a? Prosta 1 tabela
<paulEU> chce duplikaty usunąć, nie wiem jak bo już pozapominał sqla
<buharin> moze ktos podpowiedziec jak sie nazywala aplikacja co w tle dawalo sie te statystyki na pulpit
<buharin> gadzety jakby
<Ciaho_> conky?
<termi> napewno conky
<Dreadlish> conky \m/
<Matan[M]> bry
<anemus> zaśmiecanie pulpitu to tylko conky
<Dreadlish> anemus: a jak ktoś i tak nic na tym pulpicie nie ma? np. ja :D
 * paulEU także ma pusty pulpit
<paulEU> icewm ;)
<Dreadlish> openbox
<Dreadlish> ikonki mnie nie kręcą
<anemus> są zbędne tak jak conky
<paulEU> hmm ktoś tu obeznany z sqla?
<Dreadlish> jaki
 * DaZ lubi ikonki
<DaZ> zawsze jedno klikniecie mniej do moich nagich dzieci :f
<Dreadlish> {pg,m{s,y}}sql
<paulEU> Dreadlish: hsqldb
<paulEU> ale to nie ma znaczenia, tylko 1 tabela jest
<paulEU> chce usunąć duplikaty w wierszach gdzie wartości są takie same w 2 kolumnach
<paulEU> Dreadlish: przykład tutaj: https://gist.github.com/1033391
<paulEU> tabela ma 7 pól, 1 long, reszta varchar(255)
<Dreadlish> DELETE * FROM tabela where col1=col2
<paulEU> chyba nie
<paulEU> nie działa, select * from tabela where col1 = col2 zwraca pusto
<paulEU> Dreadlish: zobacz tego linka co podałem
<Dreadlish> w majesquelu działa
<paulEU> hmm to ciekawe
<Admc> czy jak zrobię dowiązanie do pliku a potem przeniosę element docelowy to dowiązanie przestanie działać?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Admc> dzięki
<paulEU> sprawdze dla mysql-a jak toto śmiga
<Admc> już wiem czemu mi te błędy prasowania xml wychodziły
<Admc> coś mi się profil zrypał
<Admc> teraz tylko znaleźć przyczynę
<Stirlitz> znajdź przyczynę
<winter> DO IT FOR THE PONY!
<harcesz> PONY PONY PONY, FUN FUN FUN!
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> gajozy/
<winter> ale cicho wszędzie
<lisu> re
<winter> o/
 * Natasza saczy heinekena
 * winter by się napił
<Natasza> hmm, smaczne piwo ;P
<Natasza> az 4,20 zl dalem
<winter> za dużego?
<Natasza> za 500 ml
<winter> LoL, szkoda kasy
<winter> ja ostatnio żubry pijam promocyjne
<winter> i kluczyki i kapsle do koperty
<Natasza> winter: jak w okolicy nie bylo otwartego sklepu tylko stacja benzynowa
<winter> potem jak mi się zachce to zarejestruje się na ich stronie i powpisuję kody
<Wizard> kupował coś ktoś w sklepie ubuntu albo w płatnych programach w centrum?
<Quintasan> \o
<Natasza> Wizard: poyebauo?
<lisu> Wizard: nie i nie zamierzam :)
<Wizard> Quintasan: jak tam można płacić? Bo na razie jak kliknąłem kup, to wyskoczyło "Ups!"
<lisu> chociaż jakby mieli koszulki w dobrej cenie to czemu nie.
<Quintasan> \o <-- w sensie że cześć
<Quintasan> Wizard: Ale wyobrażam to sobie jako płatność kartą kredytową
<winter> Quintasan: wiemy, cześć
<Quintasan> Bądź PayPal albo inne jajco
<Quintasan> Ale raczej skłaniam się ku karcie kredytowej
<Wizard> nie mam :S
<winter> a nie ma opcji "daj pan"?
<winter> BlessJah: ping
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<BlessJah> tak?
<winter> BlessJah: a nic, co tam?
<winter> how are you?
<BlessJah> chciałeś tylko pogadać?
<winter> nom
<winter> =^___^=
<BlessJah> nie pinguj, jeśli nie masz sprawy
<winter> ech, you're no lulz
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<BlessJah> wygrałeś ingora
<BlessJah> do jutra
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<BlessJah> zebys mnie wiecej nie meczyl pingami
<winter> a goń się
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/163893/matka,rebeca.html lulz
<Natasza> http://www.joemonster.org/art/4618/Nie_badz_cieniasem_Wylacz_firewall_
<Nerihsa> ale przesuchar
<winter> Natasza: ten log ma dłuższą brodę niż ja
<winter> Natasza: i to mówili już 3 lata temu jak pierwszy raz to zobaczyłem
<Nerihsa> no ale caturday
<winter> Natasza: :-D
<winter> yes, indeed
<NightWish`> winter: pong
<winter> NightWish`: sup
<NightWish`> winter: naukaaaaaaa
<winter> jeszcze nie koniec sesji?
<winter> co masz do zaliczenia?
<Natasza> pewnie 3 panow wykladowcow
<winter> lol
<Natasza> winter: za duzo ironi w moim zyciu
<kldsja> witam
<kldsja> Czym mogę rozbić binarkę na postać kodu assemblera?
<kldsja> Żeby móc łatwo coś zmienić?
<harcesz> ściągnąć źródło?
<kldsja> A jak nie ma?
<harcesz> google revers engeneering I guess.
<kldsja> http://lesiuk.net/files/crk.txt
<kldsja> Dokładnie takie wartości mam zmienić.
<kldsja> Ok.
 * spass ma dziwne uczucie stawiając "łatwo coś zmienić" razem z assemblerem....
<kldsja> Ok chyba znalazlem.
<kldsja> Objdump
<kldsja> Tylko jak coś takiego:
<kldsja>  8048fa6:       ff 25 18 af 1b 08       jmp    *0x81baf18
<kldsja> Później skompilować spowrotem?
<Wizard> co wy robicie z asemblerem?
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/164677/yawn.html
<dwe11er> winter: chomik najlepiej ziewa
<dwe11er> mój był zajebisty jak ziewał z napchanymi workami w policzkach, wszystko mu wypadało ;s
<winter> ja miałem 2 szczury
<winter> i też ziewały
<Diabelko> ja miałem kota
<Diabelko> zjadł wasze gryzonie
<dwe11er> też miałem kota
<dwe11er> chomik na nim jeździł
<Diabelko> z gryzoniami to jest tak
<Diabelko> że są inteligentne
<Diabelko> ale potem szkoda, bo szybko zdychają
<winter> jak miałem szczura to ojciec przywiózł do domu norweskiego
<Diabelko> w sumie to chomiki to przypały
<Diabelko> ale szczury inteligentna sprawa
<winter> chciałem ich zaprzyjaźnić, ale lily się niemal zesrała ze strachu
<winter> na szczęście krótko tego kota miałem
<winter> Diabelko: niektóre są bardzo przyjazne, moja ciągle lizała mnie po palcach
<winter> przychodziłą do mnie, skakał mi na ramię
<winter> skakała*
<winter> wtf is wrong with me, ciągle się mylę
<Diabelko> ja miałem 2 szczury
<Diabelko> i były spoko
<Diabelko> jeden zownił doga niemieckiego, bo ugryzł go w nos
<Diabelko> nigdy więcej nie podszedł do klatki pies
<Stirlitz> pff piwo bez goryczki "wynaleźli"
<jacekowski> karmi?
<Stirlitz> a tam, karmi to nie piwo przecież, http://menstream.pl/wiadomosci-alkohole/piwo-jest-za-gorzkie-dunczycy-znalezli-wyjscie,0,843391.html?utm_source=wykop&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wykop
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6dcccof> (at menstream.pl)
<Stirlitz> oni i tak siki robią, w sumie dla mnie bez różnicy
<Wizard> Stirlitz: yuck
<Wizard> goryczka to podstawa smaku piwa
<Wizard> coś co jej nie ma - nie jest piwem
<Stirlitz> mnie nie musisz opowiadać :)
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to piwo co w polsce jest to siki sa i tak
<jacekowski> porzadne piwo to mieli w belgii
<jacekowski> 15% i inne
<Stirlitz> są dobre piwa w polszy
<jacekowski> belgijskie
 * paulEU codziennie przejeżdza koło browarów i za każdym razem zapach chmielu doprowadza mnie do szału
<jacekowski> paulEU: teraz chmielu nie uzywaja nawet
<paulEU> używają
 * DaZ wie, ze czegostam juz nie uzywaja
<jacekowski> chmiely wlasnie
<jacekowski> chmielu
<jacekowski> wiekszosc zrezygnowala
<Stirlitz> a tam, to w ogóle taka technologia jest nowoczesna dwutlenek węgla z dodatkiem ekstraktu słoodowego
<Stirlitz> i sie ślicznie beka za to ;)
<Stirlitz> ale małe browary wracają do łask
<DaZ> zreszta, srac tam na piwo
<DaZ> kwas chlebowy!
<DaZ> domagam sie dobrego >:
<Stirlitz> hmm jakos nie przepadam, choć w oryginale pijałem
<jacekowski> teraz chleb sie na drozdzach samych robi
<jacekowski> bez zakwasu
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, pitolisz
<jacekowski> nie
<Stirlitz> zakwas jest za darmo drożdże kosztują
<jacekowski> zdziwilbys sie ile piekarni zrezygnowalo
<jacekowski> tak, ale drozdze sa bardziej niezawodne
<Stirlitz> w rodzinie piekarnia więc nie pierdol że na chlebie też sie znasz
<jacekowski> to sie zapytaj co sie zmienilo przez ostatnie 10-20 lat
<DaZ> mnie tam internety kiedys tez mowily, ze bez zakwasu
<Stirlitz> ja wiem co sie zmieniło, natomiast zakwas się cały czas robi
<DaZ> ale internety tez mi mowily, ze ksiezyc zbudowaly jaszczurki i jest z sera
<wojtex> http://allegro.pl/geforce-9800gt-i1674851926.html co myslicie o tej ofercie?
<jacekowski> drozdze sypiesz i wyrasta od razu
<Stirlitz> maja chlebki z mieszanek tez "jogurtowy" co jogurtu nie widział
<DaZ> wojtex: jesli działa to fajna karta nawet
<Stirlitz> ale daja swój zakwas bo tak pewnie taniej a poza tym robią dla normalnego chleba
<wojtex> i za niezle pieniadze, nie?
<DaZ> tylko jakis dziwny producent cfhyba :f
<DaZ> nawet.
<wojtex> no ECS jest znane ale bardziej z plyt glownych
<Stirlitz> "znane"
<wojtex> no "znane" ;-)
<jacekowski> oni w wiekszosci robia to wedlug referencyjnych projektow
<jacekowski> a z ECSem nie mialem problemo
<wojtex> aha czyli nie musze sie spodziewac jakiejs totalnej lipy?
<jacekowski> robia po taniemu
<jacekowski> ale w miare porzadnie
<Stirlitz> a kto robi po drogiemu? apple może :)
<wojtex> dzieki jacekowski za opinie
<DaZ> apple nie robi
<DaZ> apple sprzedaje [;
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ale chodzi mi o to ze oni glownie w slabszy rynek ida
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: jakies slabsze chipsety i takie tam
<jacekowski> a nie highendowe zabawki
<jacekowski> ecs byl bardzo popularny jak sie komputery w polsce popularyzowaly bo robili najtansze plyty glowne
<jacekowski> tylko ze tez uzywali najtanszych chipseto via
<jacekowski> w ktorych kontrolery sata ledwo co dzialaly
<Stirlitz> ale ecsy zapoczątkowały informatyzację kraju
<Stirlitz> w sensie domowym, i zasilacze "tuchinskieznaczki"
<jacekowski> to byla jedna czesc powodu dla ktorego komputer sie dalo kupic ponizej 1000pln
<paulEU> no jak ja sobie przypominam wezwania do naprawy komputerów z ECS to krew mnie zalewa D:
<Stirlitz> i obudowy co sie wyginały pod własnym "ciężarem"
<paulEU> :D
<jacekowski> ta, ale byl komputer na kwadracie
<jacekowski> i dalo sie w gierki ciupac
<jacekowski> i tak nikogo na nic nowego nie bylo stac
<Stirlitz> a ja dobrze wspominam bo kasa leciała wtedy... człowiek mlody był to i skaładał na pęczki i serwisiował :)
<jacekowski> a ze internetu jeszcze nie mieli ludzie to pirackie gry przychodzily po roku albo pozniej
<jacekowski> bo nim to kolega od kolegi skopiowal
<jacekowski> bo tez nikt nagrywarek nie mial
<DaZ> ja tam miałem bardzo miłych rosjan :f
<wojtex> hehe no bylo tak
<DaZ> w ogóle ostatnio tęskno mi za tymi ich polszczonymi gierkami >:
<winter> DaZ: hehe, ruskie dubbingi
<DaZ> ną
<DaZ> fenomenalne były
<DaZ> a teraz to wszystko takie bez polotu >:
<jacekowski> tak w ogole w kwestii ciupania w gierki
<jacekowski> nowy starcraft to smiech na sali
<jacekowski> kupilem
<DaZ> no, troche ssie dupke
<winter> bardzo dobra gra
<jacekowski> wydalem w zasadzie tyle ile wydaje w makdonaldzie przez tydzien
<winter> 1st
<jacekowski> a gra sie skonczyla po 3 dniach
<DaZ> mi sie skonczyla po jednym chyba
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> czy dwóch nawet
<winter> jacekowski: mówisz o singlu?
<jacekowski> ta
<winter> jacekowski: ale tej gry dla singla się nie kupuje
<DaZ> fanboj mołd: erp derp bo to jez na móldi
<jacekowski> a teraz bedzie nastepny zaraz
<DaZ> za rok, moze dwa [;
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> za niedlugo ma byc
<DaZ> potem za nastepne trzy trzeci
<DaZ> za szesc nowy diabeł
<winter> jacekowski: pograj sobie w multi, poladderuj trochę, zmienisz z danie, na multi gra nie ma końca
<DaZ> a potem sie już musi ten swiat skończyc i tyle
<DaZ> a ten nowy bnet to ssie dupe
<winter> nie zauważyłem żeby posysał
<jacekowski> hmm
<winter> w oóle to chciałbym zobaczyć dooma 4 i quake 5
<winter> trzeba by kompa nowego mieć do tego
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie to ku**
<winter> bo te gry będą miały pociśniętą grafikę
<jacekowski> kilka lat temu dalem 79pln za warcrafta 3
<DaZ> pewnie nie trzeba
<DaZ> bo to i tak wszystko dalej robia pod konsole pewnie
<DaZ> a tam wszystko stoi od lat [;
<jacekowski> i bylo ciupania na kilka dni przynajmniej
<winter> DaZ: z tego co wiem to będzie na pc
<DaZ> tylko?
<winter> jacekowski: MULTI lol
<jacekowski> potem na w3 frozen throne i tez sie ciupalo
<winter> nie wiem czy tylko
<DaZ> no, jak nie tylko to a) pójdzie b) oddział bezdomnych z indii nie poradzi sobie z przepisywaniem
<winter> jacekowski: ja skończyłem kilka misji sc2 i zacząłem grać multi, jutro trochę poladderuję
<jacekowski> i tam niektore misje byly trudne
<jacekowski> tak ze za pierwszym razem nie udalo mi sie
<jacekowski> starcraft
<DaZ> ja tam spowrotem gram w ja2 >:
<winter> jacekowski: a ustawiałeś poziom trudności? widać nie
<jacekowski> starcrafta sobie tak na ludzie przeszedlem calego
<jacekowski> winter: normalny
<winter> DaZ++; fajna była
<winter> jacekowski: to pograj na hardzie
<DaZ> nawet jest
<jacekowski> winter: niektore na hardkorowym nawet przeszedlem
<DaZ> teraz nowe 1.13 stabilne wydali :f
<winter> DaZ: jeszcze to rozwijają?
<DaZ> nąą
<DaZ> i to nawet mocno [;
<winter> lol
<winter> nieźle
<DaZ> w sensie co jakis miesiac, dwa dochodza ficzery
<jacekowski> ja2?
<jacekowski> jagged alliance?
<DaZ> jagged alliance
<jacekowski> ale to ma z 15 lat
<jacekowski> albo cos kolo tego
<DaZ> no i?
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> jest fajne, ładne i grywalne
<jacekowski> to nawet za darmo dodali do cdaction kiedys
<paulEU> grywalna to była gra kret :p
<paulEU> ktoś to pamięta? ;)
 * DaZ ma tylko 12 lat i nie pamieta
<jacekowski> DaZ: to spac idz
<Wilczek> Hehe
<jacekowski> DaZ: juz po dobranocce
<DaZ> mama mi pozwala.
<jacekowski> a ja tez ide spac tylko cos zjem
<Wilczek> :D
<winter> DaZ: wyjmij rodziców z lodówki
<Wilczek> xD
<DaZ> o, nowa alicja mi sie kupiła zresztą :x
<Wilczek> O.o
<DaZ> w ogóle czekałem na to nowe red faction
<DaZ> doczekalem sie i lipka >:
<Wilczek> I już wam się skończył temat :D ?
<Stirlitz> mnie tam nie żal i tak nie wiem o czym gadali
<demeister> Witam serdecznie. Szukam drobnej pomocy przy pisaniu skryptu w bashu, ktoś zagłębiony w temacie?
<demeister> właściwie to jest tylko kilka pytań
<Stirlitz> zadaj pytanie bo pora raczej późnawa, nuz sie ktos skusi
<demeister> Więc mam do napisania skrypt w bashu, który co jakiś czas będzie sprawdzał czy na jakiejś przykładowej stronie zaszły zmiany, jeśli zajdą to żeby otworzył stronę w przeglądarce
<demeister> Tak się zastanawiałem, kluczem będzie użycie komendy-programu  wget
<Stirlitz> lepiej chyba curla i diffa
<demeister> diffem porównywać strony? mam rozumieć że na zasadzie ściągania ich zawartości do pliku i potem porównywać?
<demeister> a curl- to istnieje taka komenda w ogóle?
<Stirlitz> `g curl site monitor
<Przekliniak> Stirlitz: Check website status using php and CURL library ...: <http://tinyurl.com/2br5zk>
<demeister> nie wiem czy zwróciliście uwagę, że do dyspozycji mam tylko basha i jego komendy
<dwe11er> robisz ifa na diff
<Stirlitz> http://solutionexpertonline.com/2009/11/monitoring-siteurl-using-curl-in-bash-script/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gwz5kt> (at solutionexpertonline.com)
<Stirlitz> masz gotowe dostaniesz piątkę
<Wilczek> Polański woli 13-tki ;P
<Stirlitz> ale doświadczone
<Stirlitz> demeister, w samym się nie da bo czym otworzysz ten url?
<Admc> warto się uczyć LaTeXa?
<Admc> bo z jednej strony fajnie poznać coś nowego
<Stirlitz> nie warto sie uczyć niczego co ci nie jest potrzebne
<demeister> generalnie, nie
<Admc> z drugiej dobrze być kompatybilnym z resztą świata (MS Office)
<Stirlitz> jasne :)
<Admc> bo użytkownicy latexa tak go zachwalają
<Admc> jaki to on jest och ac
<Admc> h
<Stirlitz> to tak jak uzytkownicy linuksa
<Admc> że wyświg typu LO czy MSO wymięka przy tym
<demeister> Stirlitz, wybacz nie wiem jak zrobić to jako pw, ale wolałbym napisać to sam ;]
<demeister> wget ściągnąć zawartość strony, wrzucić to do zwykłego txt i zapisać, ustawić sleepa w pętlach aby co jakiś czas ściągał ponownie i porównywał, jeśli by znalazł różnicę potokiem przekierować aby otworzył mi stronkę, co myślisz o tym?
<buharin> mam problem z linkrerem libmawt.so sie nie laduje
<demeister> Admc TeX to dobra sprawa jest, jednak możesz zająć sie bardziej przydatnymi  tematami
<Admc> typu?
<Admc> po programowanie mnie nie kręci
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-19
<Admc> więc nie proponuj mi nauki <tu wstaw nazwę języka programowania>
<demeister> jakie języki potrafisz?
<demeister> i na jakim etapie edukacji państwowej jesteś aktualnie
<Admc> już pisałem że nie jestem programistą i nie zamierzam być
<Admc> wystarczy mi jako taka znajomość powłoki systemowej
<demeister> wybacz, nie doczytałem 'nie'
<demeister> to może pogłęb ten rodzaj wiedzy
<Admc> bash przydaje mi się do pisania prostych skryptów co robią coś za mnie i w sumie tylko do tego
<demeister> Twoje najlepsze dzieło?
<Admc> gdzieś tam leży na dysku
<Admc> to chyba był skrypt to odpalanie quake 2
<Admc> a*
<Admc> żeby wyłączał bajery i zmieniał rozdzielczość
<Admc> napisałem go 2 minuty
<demeister> od takich się zaczyna
<Admc> a jak wyłączał grę to włączał bajery i spowrotem rozdzielczość ustawiał
<Admc> no wiem
<Quintasan> C to świetna zabawa i tyle ;)
<Admc> linuxa używam dopiero dwa lata, nie jestem zaawansowanym użytkownikiem
<Admc> Quintasan, wolę porobić coś na świeżym powietrzu z przyjaciółmi, ale kto co woli
<Admc> o gustach się nie dyskutuje
<dwe11er> Admc: zależy, dwa lata to wystarczająco żeby poznać system jeżeli się go uczy
<dwe11er> ale Ty go używasz :>
<demeister> jest wiele ciekawych lektur na temat linuxa
<Admc> linux to tylko system na którym uruchamiam aplikacje
<Admc> nie zagłębiałem się w jego czeluści
<demeister> czytałem jedną ale bez szału, znacie może coś dobrego?
<Admc> pisząc linux mam na myśli distro linuxa
<demeister> ofc
<DaZ> oj ubuntki >:
<Admc> pudło, mam minta :P
<Admc> chociaż to ubuntu+flash i pierdoły
<dwe11er> to ubuntu
<Admc> z mintem jest trochę mniej roboty przy instalacji
<Admc> i stabilniejszy bo wychodzi później niż ubuntu
<dwe11er> demeister: man [polecenie]
<DaZ> a tam man
<dwe11er> Admc: na pewno kopiowanie całego repozytorium poprawia stabilność :>
 * DaZ ostatnio przejrzał pdf do coreutils i czuje sie jak młody buk
<Admc> dwe11er, po prostu jak mint wychodzi to ubuntu jest już połatane
<Admc> zazwyczaj
<Admc> 11.04 dalej nie jest połatane
<demeister> (jak sie pw na xchacie robi?
<Admc> prawym i otwórz okno rozmowy
<Admc> dlatego siedzę na mincie 10
<Admc> albo komendą /query
<Admc> (chyba)
<demeister> kk
<dwe11er> arch też jest stabilny
<dwe11er> dlatego siedzę na windowsie
<demeister> dweller: nie ma w manualu tej komendy o której pisaliśmy wyżej
<Admc> :D
<DaZ> jakiej? >:
<demeister> no curl
<DaZ> lul
<demeister> wiem, trochę chyba przespałeś rozmowę ;] case solved
<DaZ> imo jest
<demeister> imho gdzie?
<dwe11er> demeister: jest
<DaZ> moze ubuntkom wycieli :f
<DaZ> czy tam zapaczkowali many oddzielnie zeby bylo jeszcze wiecej paczek
<demeister> czemu tak szydzicie z tego ubuntu, to jakaś zbrodnia używać go?
<DaZ> nie
<demeister> zawsze to lepiej niż windowsowskie crapy
<dwe11er> demeister: http://wstaw.org/w/y3W/
<DaZ> no, nie
<dwe11er> masz nawet screenshot
<DaZ> ty i te twoje windowsowskie crapy >:
<dwe11er> demeister: kto tu z czego szydzi? (:
<dwe11er> windows potrafi to czego nie umie linux
<demeister> dweller: autentycznie nie mam podręcznika dla curla, potwierdzić screenem?
<dwe11er> połączyć mobliną grafikę intela ze stacjonarną grafiką nvidii via expresscard
<dwe11er> demeister: pewnie nie masz paczki
<dwe11er> jakiejś
<dwe11er> ubuntu ma powalony podział paczek, zupełnie jak debian
<dwe11er> + jakieś dinozaury w repo
<demeister> z jakich dystrybucji korzystacie?
<DaZ> z windowsa
 * DaZ patrzy na ubuntowa paczke curla i jest w niej man
<DaZ> wiec albo nie umiesz albo cos mocno rozpieprzyłeś :f
 * dwe11er wcześniej powiedział z czego korzysta
<demeister> DaZ: wpisanie w bashu komendy man curl nie wymaga zbytnich kwalifikacji
<demeister> wypluwa mi że brak podręcznika dla curl
<demeister> dweller: żarowałeś z tym windowsem, prawda? ta pora może wpływać negatywnie na mój proces myślowy
<dwe11er> demeister: nie
<DaZ> po latach irców wiem, ze czasem moze wymagać :f
<dwe11er> na codzień używam archa, ale to nie zmienia faktu że windows jest mi potrzebny
<demeister> dweller: jaki jest sens siedzenia na kanale ubuntu używając windowsa, rozumiem w 100% jeśli używasz go do grania
<demeister> ah archlinux
<dwe11er> demeister: gdyby to nie miało sensu to na tym kanale zostałoby 5 osób na krzyż
<dwe11er> po za tym, TAB dopełnia nicki
<Admc> kanał #ubuntu-pl a nikt tu ubuntu nie ma
<Admc> taki fenomen
<dwe11er> jak każdy kanał linuksowy
<Admc> dobra, idę spać, plecy mnie bolą od siedzenia
<dwe11er> gusta się zmieniają ;)
<dwe11er> chyba tylko na gentoo siedzą sami genciarze, ale oni się nie liczą
<demeister> :D
<demeister> rozumiem że arch z powodu jego szybkości?
<DaZ> nie.
<dwe11er> nie
<DaZ> i nie siedza
<DaZ> ja tam siedze, a gentoo na oczy nie widzialem prawie
<DaZ> :f
<dwe11er> demeister: przyzwyczajenie i wygoda
<dwe11er> DaZ: a mówiłeś im czego używasz? ;f
<DaZ> fajna społeczność
<DaZ> no, nie >:
<dwe11er> to wszystko tłumaczy ;f
<DaZ> ale pewnie i tak wiedzą
<demeister> ja mogę rzec, że jestem początkowym linuksiarzem, gdzieś tam sie podsłyszało ubuntu i oto mam i używam
<dwe11er> demeister: ja ubuntu używałem 2 miesiące raptem
<dwe11er> 4 latat temu
<DaZ> ja uzywałem chyba tydzień
<DaZ> wieszało mi sie :f
<demeister> mi działa rewelacyjnie
<DaZ> gud for ju
<demeister> z czystej ciekawości bym sprawdził chociażby archlinuxa
<DaZ> nie warto
<dwe11er> demeister: kiedy ostatni raz instalowałeś ubuntu ;s
<DaZ> tam straszy.
<demeister> ale po sesji lepiej ;]
<demeister> instalowałem go kilkakrotnie
<dwe11er> pytam sie kiedy ostatnio a nie ile razy ;s
<demeister> dwe11er: ostatnio miesiąc temu?
<dwe11er> ja archa 1,5 roku temu ;s
<dwe11er> na domowym kompie mam archa co ma 4 lata
<DaZ> ale jestes twardy
<dwe11er> ubuntu po tym czasie ma taki crapload że tego sie nawet ruszać nie chce
<dwe11er> dotkiecz coś i sie popsuje samo ;s
<dwe11er> dotkniesz*
<demeister> to musi mieć coś wspólnego z nazwą :D archaic -.^
<DaZ> arch ma duzo swiezsze paczki niz ubuntu [;
<dwe11er> blah
<DaZ> just sayin.
<dwe11er> czemu sie dziwić, ubuntu robi zrzut repo z debiana
<dwe11er> które już na wstępie są stare
<demeister> mam to rozumieć jako zachęte do zmiany na archa?
<DaZ> nie.
<demeister> no jak nie :D jeździcie po biednym ubunciaku no ;]
 * dwe11er ma dość sprzątania irca i forum po obecnych nubkach :<
<DaZ> :3
<DaZ> no a siedzisz i robisz tu takie rzeczy
<DaZ> ty piąta kolumno ty >:
<dwe11er> bo sie uczyć na egzamin miałem i mi sie nie chce :<
<DaZ> biedny >:
<Anki> po co studiujesz jak sie uczyc nie chcesz?
<dwe11er> kto powiedział że nie chce
<demeister> dla papierka, jak wszyscy :)
<dwe11er> tylko nie ten kierunek po prostu wybrałem
<demeister> skończenie studiów nie oznacza wiedzy
<demeister> dweller: jaki kierunek?
<Anki> skoro wybrales nie ten kierunek to rzuc go i zacznij ten co chcesz
<dwe11er> demeister: elektronika i telekomunikacja
<DaZ> idź na socjologie
<demeister> dwe11er: a chciales?
<dwe11er> chciałem
<dwe11er> tzn lepszego wyboru początkowo nie miałem
<demeister> ja tłuke informatykę
<dwe11er> kierunek fajny ale drażni mnie fizyka ;s
<Anki> myslisz, ze na innych kierunkach technicznych nie ma fizyki?
<demeister> fizyka, analiza matematyczna, algebra
<demeister> najgorsze badziewie :P w pt zaliczyłem ledwo ćwiczenia
<dwe11er> analiza jest ok
<demeister> z fizyki oczywiście
<demeister> teoretycznie, informatyka jest też na uniwersytetach -.^
<dwe11er> tak naprawdę nie ma różnicy co ukończysz
<DaZ> politologia? >:
<demeister> dwe11er: co masz na myśli?
<dwe11er> dobry kierunek ;s
<demeister> turystyka -.-
<DaZ> to moze historia sztuki? >:
<demeister> ;s
<Anki> wazne, ze inzynierskie, zreszta u nas tez popularnosc zdobywa ostatnio haslo "wyksztalcenie wyzsze lub odpowiadajace doswiadczenie"
<dwe11er> czyli zerowe
<DaZ> +10 do odpornosci na alkohol :f
 * dwe11er ma tylko całkowitą odporność na piwo :<
<Anki> proponuje sprobowac innego niz bezalkoholowe
<DaZ> This video has been removed as a violation of YouTube's policy on shocking and disgusting content.
<dwe11er> i +1 do palenia fajek
<DaZ> przeklete jutubki
 * DaZ nie pali fajek
<DaZ> gupie som >:
<dwe11er> po czystym spirytusie już nic nie robi na mnie wrażenia
<Anki> zeby byc fajnym trzeba miec nick na "d" ?
<DaZ> jup.
<ava1an> trzeba mieć cyferkę w nicku
<demeister> studia zmieniły mnie w innego człowieka, nigdy wcześniej nie wypiłbym denaturatu -.-
 * DaZ nie ma gdzie wciskac cyferek >:
<DaZ> opada mi fajność wtedy
<ava1an> ale masz dwie duże litery
<ava1an> to jest równoważne
<DaZ> uhm.
<DaZ> no to dopsz :x
<demeister> ktoś tutaj słucha LP?
<DaZ> longpleje?
<demeister> ...
<demeister> linkin park
<DaZ> wole longpleje
<ava1an> demeister: czasmi
<ava1an> ale gusta mi sie zminiły
<DaZ> no, linkin park to był fajny jak sie miało te dziesiec lat :f
<ava1an> demeister: http://www.lastfm.pl/user/avalan
<demeister> !a dwe11er
<demeister> !users
<DaZ> eh, tez musze sobie sie polansowac tym lasftmem :f
<DaZ> czy czymś
 * bt4 ziewa
<DaZ> w ogóle poluje sobie na dobrego bacha
<DaZ> ukradłem jakiegos holenderskiego, ale mi sie nie zrobiło wilgotno >:
<demeister> ukradłeś :D?
<DaZ> a co?
<demeister> skąd :)?
<DaZ> z internetu.
<demeister> -.-
 * demeister test
 * demeister idzie spać i pozdrawia
<demeister> Przez przypadek wywaliłem z górnego panelu aplet z z regulacją dźwięku (był domyślnie) jednak nie mogę go dodać z powrotem bo nie ma go na liście. Ktoś wie jak przywrócić?
<dwe11er> :d
<DaZ> zdarza sie najlepszym, no >;
<demeister> DaZ: nie ściemniaj :P to był wygodny panel, grzebie i nie moge przywrócić go
<DaZ> ja tam sie nie znam, gnome nie widziałem na oczy od lat
<demeister> no przeciez nie przeinstaluje ubuntu do diabła :P
<demeister> jak moge cofnąć np. do stanu jaki miałem rano?
<demeister> hm
<dwe11er> ubuntu ma swoje bajery
<demeister> dwe11er: nie widac ;]
<dwe11er> wiesz, byli tutaj ludzie co reinstalowali system bo nie mogli tego włączyć ponownie
<dwe11er> z resztą, nikt im nie pomógł bo nikt nie wiedział :>
<demeister> przeknęło mi to przez myśl :D
<dwe11er> unity jest dziwne
<dwe11er> w ogóle kto to projektował
<dwe11er> słońce wschodzi, czas spać :<
<demeister> o fakycznie
<demeister> też ide, chciałem napisać budzik który mnie rano obudzi ;p
<demeister> ale nie zdąże :P
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rt6UM1Fg2w
<demeister> sam robiłeś?
<m477> yy
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> i have a special anausment
<dudi> Hej zinstalowałem własnościówki z Nvidia to po restarcie w ogóle unity nie chce chodzić
<dudi> uprzedzam że mam lapka z tym patentem co ma dwie karty graficzne (i5)
<Matan[M]> bry
<TheNumb> o/
<Killos> witam
<Nerihsa> dobry wieczor
<TheNumb> Bry :<
<Natasza> guten tag
<Natasza> tfu co ja wygaduje ;x
<Natasza> pryviet
<TheNumb> pripyet
<TheNumb> s/e/a/
<Nerihsa> czemu mi polski internet koslawo chodzi :\
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: isp z dupy
<TheNumb> 2 dni do wydania ff 5 :<
<Nerihsa> wykop ci chodzi?
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: tak.
<Nerihsa> pedal :S
<fi9o> hah
<fi9o> Dobre
<morfeusz888__> cześć
<|B|enedyktXVI> czesc morfeusz888__
<gjm> Bry
<Wizard> cześć!
<lisu> powitać
<anemus> używa ktoś epdfview?
<anemus> Ogólniej: Jak poradzić sobie z odstępami między wyrazami w niektórych pdf-ach?
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> nie lubię tego epdfview
<Wizard> wolę evince
<Wizard> otwiera też inne formaty
<DaZ> wole okular, bo jest fajniejszy <:
<Wizard> :>
<DaZ> mozna sie pobawic kolorami i w ogóle
<Wizard> ej, czemu w thunarze już nie można zrobić pliku wykonywalnym?
<Wizard> zawsze był taki haczyk a teraz już nie ma
<Stirlitz> DaZ, ale to chyba działa tylko w nim?
<anemus> DaZ: "fajność" jakoś mnie nie pociąga
<DaZ> Stirlitz: hm? >:
<DaZ> jesli jeszcze rozumiem, to tak
<Stirlitz> w sensie poprawek z okulara nie zobaczysz w innych czytnikach?
<DaZ> raczej nie
<DaZ> chociaz ja generalnie mówie o zmienianiu koloru calych stron, a nie tych dziwnych narzedziach :f
<anemus> Mam często gęsto sporo pdf-ów do przetrawienia, a rozjeżdżanie formatowania trochę męczy
<DaZ> zreszta sprawdze sobie teraz
<DaZ> no, raczej okular tylko >:
<termi> mam pytanko, moze ktos wie, chodzi o qute dyskowa caly system  mam na jednej partycji / (nie podzielone na /home itp) userzy  sa standardowo w /home i teraz jak ustawic quote dla userow  jezeli sa oni w /home a przy ustawianiu quoty podaje sie punkt  montowania wiec u mnie musze podac / (jak daje /home do  wypeirdala blad) no i nawet jak mi ustawi quote dla usera to  jej nie policzy bo mowi ze nie...
<termi> ma katalogu user, no i jak zrobic by dzialalo na userze ktory jest w home
<Przem> na czacie kamera mi nie dzialala i nawet ustawienia flash byly na szaro zrobilem tak jak dla skype i dziala:) sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/firefox wklejic to #!/bin/bash
<Przem> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/firefox zapisac i w terminal sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/firefox napiszcie o tym na forum bo ja szukalem i nie znalazlem odpowiedzi co zrobic by ustawienia kamerki dzialaly w przegladarce
<spass> termi: da sie na usera, poczytaj, popróbuj.
<anemus> Wizard: podejrzewam, że evince będzie wyświetlać podobnie - bazuje również na popplerze
<paulEU> wie ktoś jak w sql sie wprowadzało znak specjalny ' ?
<spass> \' ?
<paulEU> nie działa właśnie :./
<spass> paulEU: jaka baza ?
<paulEU> spass: hsqldb
<spass> może jest jakaś funkcja konwertująca kod znaku na znak
<paulEU> wprowadzam coś takiego: select 'INSERT INTO table("col1","col2") VALUES (', t1.col1,t1.col2 from (select col1,col2 from table) t1;
<Nerihsa> paulEU: no to '\''
<spass> dokładnie
<paulEU> Nerihsa: nie działa właśnie
<paulEU> malformed string / Error Code: -5584 / State: 42584
<Nerihsa> a w cudzyslowach
<paulEU> Nerihsa: w cudzysłowach działa tylko gdy dam na początku w
<paulEU> SELECT 'insert into tabela("....'
<paulEU> ale do ...values ("' +t1.col1 + '","' + t1.col2 + '")' ni huhu
<dwe11er> a co te plusy mają robić? ;s
<Wizard> paulEU: || się łączy łańcuchy w sqlu
<paulEU> dwe11er: ups racja, tu napisałem niepotrzebnie ;D
<paulEU> bo to długaśne
<spass> a spróbuj VALUES (', t1.col1,t1.col2 from (select  col1,col2 from table) t1;
<spass> tzn s/'/''/
<Wizard> albo null
<spass> http://www.orafaq.com/faq/how_does_one_escape_special_characters_when_writing_sql_queries
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hrkfd> (at www.orafaq.com)
<paulEU> oki, już testuje
<spass> paulEU: może '''' lub "''" jeśli sam ' jest uzywany jako domyślny escape char
<paulEU> upierdliwe toto
<paulEU> podwójne ' nie łyka albo zgubiłem gdzieś ;)
<spass> A tam. Trza tylko rozkminić co ten silnik chce.
<paulEU> i chyba mam :)
<paulEU> spass: miałeś racje, trzeba było dać podwójne '
 * spass wisdom++
<paulEU> dziękuje
<spass> np
<paulEU> a jak potraktować kolumne gdzie jest null?
<paulEU> bo wstawienie
<paulEU> '' to nie daje nulla
<Nerihsa> null
<termi> da sie zamontowac home jako np wirtualny dysk? by był widziany w fstab?
<paulEU> hmm inaczej: ja pobieram dane z pola
<paulEU> moment
<Nerihsa> termi: w sensie
<Nerihsa> osobna partycja dla home?
<termi> no
<termi> tak :)
<Nerihsa> no tak :po
<Nerihsa> :o
<spass> termi: dodaj flagi quote do fstab dla tej jedynej partycji którą masz, skonfiguruj poprawnie quotę i zadziała :)
<paulEU> termi: wszystko sie da :D
<jacekowski> no wiec flaga to nie quote
<jacekowski> tylko usrquota i grpquota
<spass> jacekowski: uogólniłem... w każdym tutorialu to pisze
<jacekowski> a poza tym on chce cos innego
<jacekowski> termi: musisz sobie ta osobna partycje najpierw zrobic
<termi> ok
<spass> jacekowski: wcześniej o quocie dla userów pisał przy tylko jednej partycji
<Nerihsa> anyway po co quota
<Nerihsa> przeciez to home na osobnej partycji
<Dreadlish> o/
<dudi> Hej instalowaliście już https://launchpad.net/~manu-tm/+archive/newsrssticker
<fi9o> nie.
<dudi> xD no nic chciałem zebrać opinię
<fi9o> Zebrales.
<dudi> No
<Matan[M]> bry
<dudi> bry
<Dreadlish> no
<dudi> żywa dyskusja :)
<demeister> jaka była komenda na zmianę języka manuala na polski?
<Enlik> s/komenda/polecenie/ - a była taka?
<Enlik> demeister: masz system po polsku?
<Enlik> I czy chodzi o man <coś>?
<demeister> tak, manuala konkretnie; było coś w stylu lang=[PL]
<Enlik> LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<Enlik> LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8 man <coś>
<demeister> Enlik: tego szukałem, dzięki
<Enlik> Są też inne zmienne, ale być może ta zrobi to co trzeba
<demeister> a z powrotem LANG=en EN.UTF-8 ?
<Enlik> To działa tylko na czas wykonania polecenia
<Enlik> Więc nie trzeba „resetować”
<Enlik> Jeśli chcesz na dłuższy czas, to:
<Enlik> export LANG=cokolwiek
<BlessJah> .1
<demeister> ty nie spolszcza mi i tak -.-
<Enlik> Może nie ma polskiej wersji
<Enlik> Nie napisales mi, czy masz polskie locale
<Enlik> Bo moze ten cyrk w ogole niepotrzebny ;p
<demeister> nie mam pojęcia czy mam, chciałem po prostu poczytać sobie manuala do curla po polsku no ale spróbuję po en
<Enlik> Czy masz system ogolnie po polsku? Jesli tak, bez tamtego powinna sie strona podręcznika po polsku pokazać… CHYBA ŻE nikt nie masz / nie ma przetłumaczonej dla curla po polsku :)
<Enlik> Ja wersji pl nie widzę u siebie
<jacekowski> winter: ?
<winter> nic, zapka dostałeś
<demeister> Enlik: tak, mam po polsku
<Enlik> demeister: no to musi byc tak jak mowie
<Enlik> Grzmi u mně
<BlessJah> Enlik: i zakłócenia się robią
<Enlik> Nom
<Quintasan> Da się w jakiś sposób ograniczyć rozmiar katalogu lost+found?
<kklimonda^> Quintasan: nie, ale warto go oczyścić po fsck ;)
<Quintasan> cholera
<Quintasan> Kupiłem nowy dysk
<Quintasan> Zrobiłem na nim ext4 i 14GB wsiorbało
<kklimonda^> ale to nie na lost+found
<Quintasan> A na co?
<kklimonda^> zawsze jest różnica między tym ile jest napisane na dysku, a tym ile po formacie zostaje
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/UhxkQ.png
<Quintasan> dodatkowo menda się nie chce zamontować jako rw
<Quintasan> diabli wiedzą czemu
<kklimonda^> no to coś jest nie tak - a te 15GB to cholera wie gdzie poszło
<Enlik> Może to część dla roota?
<Enlik> Dobrze, ze nie tzw. 5%
<kklimonda^> ale lost+found to katalog (w przypadku extX) do którego lądują pliki znalezione przez fsck
<kklimonda^> po formacie powinien być pusty
<Quintasan> spróbuję przeformatować na ext3
<jacekowski> Enlik: nie ma czesci dla roota ani niczego takiego
<jacekowski> ext4 jest po prostu gownianym systemem plikow
<Enlik> jacekowski: jest iles tam zarezerwowanych bloków dla roota
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: a znasz lepszy?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> reiserfs
<Enlik> 3?
<Dreadlish> rajzer i jego fsck
<jacekowski> reiserfs powiedzialem
<Dreadlish> żenada
<kklimonda^> ten nierozwijany, czy ten nierozwijany? ;)
<jacekowski> a nie reiser4
<Enlik> OK
<Quintasan> raiser?
<Enlik> Rozumim rozumim
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: nie rozwijany bo nie trzeba
<Dreadlish> tak zwany murderfs
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: reiserfs po prostu dziala
<Quintasan> W czym TO jest niby lepsze?
<Quintasan> aż XD muszę zrobić
<kklimonda^> jacekowski: wiem - on już jest po prostu wystarczająco zepsuty, nie warto bardziej ;)
 * Enlik kiedys mial reiserfs
<kklimonda^> chyba wszyscy kiedyś mieli
<jacekowski> ext3 ma beznadziejna wydajnosc
<Enlik> Dobrze, ze nie trzymalem na nim ISO reiserfs
<Matan[M]> http://kyon.pl/img/15776,Poland,Polandball,Russia,mspaint,trollface,.html
<Enlik> :D
<Enlik> W sensie img
<Dreadlish> /dev/disk/by-uuid/570655c3-8a52-439c-9374-dc492ac42b6a on / type reiserfs (rw,relatime)
<Dreadlish> w tym to je dobre
<jacekowski> Enlik: po pierwsze, to sie tylko dzialalo jak robiles rebuild-tree
<jacekowski> Enlik: ktorego sie normalnie nie robilo
<BlessJah> kklimonda^!
<BlessJah> tu się schowałeś!
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: a racja, chciałeś bym ci coś w gicie pomógł
<jacekowski> Enlik: a dwa, to zostalo zmienione kolo 2.4.11
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, tune2fs i opcja "r" ale moim zdaniem nie warto
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: trzeba mnie pingować, bo jak nie to gdzieś wyjdę ;)
<Enlik> Hmm
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: ping
<Enlik> kklimonda^: ping
<Enlik> jacekowski: jesli tak, to dobrze
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: na kanale czy na query?
<Quintasan> W ogóle, to kupiłem drugi dysk, identyczny z tym co kupiłem wcześniej
<Quintasan> i chcę robić kopię zapasową /home
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: bo jest druga sprawa jeszcze, z paczkami dla ubuntu
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: query, po co tu psuć ciekawą dyskusję ;)
<jacekowski> mowilem juz ze nowa robote zaczynam od jutra
<Quintasan> Nie wiem jaki system plików i nie wiem jak robić kopię zapasową
<jacekowski> Quintasan: rsync da rade
<kklimonda^> jacekowski: właśnie, jak tam sprawa z prawem jazdy?
<Quintasan> co do kopii to mam do wyboru jakieś BackInTime, duperele albo rsync
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: mam spowrotem
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: ale mam 5 punktow na nim
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: i zaplacic musialem za ten mandat
<jacekowski> 450 funtow mnie to kosztowalo
<Wizard> używa ktoś abiworda?
<jacekowski> 350 za mandat + 100 za koszty sadowe
<Enlik> jacekowski: mowiac „rsync” masz na mysli normalnie czy przez protokol rsync? Lokalnie chyba nie ma sensu, chociaz kij wie
<Wizard> jak kontynuować w nim wyliczenie?
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: Czemu nie polecasz? Co to może zrobić jak powiedzmy dam tylko 5GB?
<jacekowski> Enlik: mam na mysli lokalnie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a kobieta?
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: nawet ubezpieczalnia nie marudzi juz za bardzo
<kklimonda^> jacekowski: no to super
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: wiec moze uda mi sie ubezpieczyc auto w poniedzialek
<jacekowski> tylko ze pewnie doplace im jeszcze troche
<jacekowski> za te punkty
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, pewnie się bedzie szybciej fragmentować poczytaj w manualu po co te zarezerwowane bloki
<Stirlitz> poza tym jakis mały ten dysk jak 14GB żal ;)
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: :D
<Enlik> Faktycznie, tez z powodu fragmentacji jest - nie wiedzialem. Nawet sie domyslam czemu
<BeeSeL> witam
<BeeSeL> podziwiam 102 osoby i cisza no chyba ze kanal ma +m
<firemark> BeeSeL: nie rozumiesz ideologii irca <:
<BeeSeL> firemark tzn jakiej ... wisiec na screen ??
<firemark> BeeSeL: idlować, idlować i jeszcze raz idlować!
<BeeSeL> ha ha ha
<BeeSeL> dobija mnie ubu ... pomocy
<BeeSeL> jak bardzo rozni sie polski mix 10 od oryginalu ??
<BeeSeL> chodzi mi o "zaszyte" sterowniki czy jadro ...
<Diabelko> to zainstaluj windowsa
<Diabelko> [solved]
<lisu> Diabelko: ++
<anemus> BeeSeL: nie różni się
<BeeSeL> Diabelko ha ha ha
<lisu> re
<lisu> co psujecie?
<Diabelko> BeeSeL: polskie remiksy ubuntu różnią się tym, że mają na starcie polską wersję i wszystko spolszczone i pełno różnych otwartych kodeków
<Diabelko> no i z tego co pamiętam, to wywalają wszystko co nie jest otwarte
<anemus> zmieniają parę programów dodają lokalizację i tyle
<BeeSeL> anemus to czemu na ubu 10 oryginale system potrafi wykryc mi ciekawa karte sieciowa na pcmcia a pl mix juz nie
<BeeSeL> Diabelko i chyba wlasnie w tym problem
<Diabelko> bo widocznie sterownik tej karty jest własnościowy i w pl remix wywalili
<BeeSeL> grrryyy
<anemus> Z polskich remiksów raczej coś wywalają jak zastępują
<anemus> czymś co uznają za lepsze
<BeeSeL> czyli musze zainstalowac 10 oryginalna ...
<anemus> lub wywalają jak uważają za zbędne zapychanie płytki
<Diabelko> anemus: wywalają wszystko co nie jest wolne... :>
<Diabelko> i zastępują niektóre rzeczy
<BeeSeL> Diabelko dzieki ci bardzo
<anemus> twoja karta jest na tyle niszowa, że pewnie przegrała z np gimpem
<BeeSeL> ha haha
<BeeSeL> anemus niestety tak
<Diabelko> pewnie to jakiś nowy laptop
<BeeSeL> se gc89 ...
<BeeSeL> staroc
<BeeSeL> ibm t23
<BeeSeL> bez wifi w srodku przez to na pcmcis
<BeeSeL> pcmcia
<anemus> Diabelko: w oficjalnym spisie zmian nie ma "wolnej czystki"
 * hawaii_ wita wszystkich :-)
<Diabelko> anemus: to może w nowych wersjach
<Diabelko> zawsze czyścili do only floss
<anemus> usuwali tylko "wszelkie windowsowe programy"
<anemus> i być może tu jest problem BeeSeL-a
<anemus> bo może wywalili windowsowe sterowniki do jego karty
<BeeSeL> chyba tak bo sterownikow linuxowych nie ma jedynie te z windowsa a przy instalacji tych z windy karta sie instaluje ale nie mozna sie polaczyc z siecia choc ja widac
<BeeSeL> nie mam ubu10 i musze zasssac ehh
<BeeSeL> znalazlem wersje 4gb i 30 min sciagania mam ...
<anemus> lepiej zainteresować się ndiswrapper-em
<lisu> kurde chyba isohunta tną, przeciążenie mają.
<Przem> terminal w mint co go wlacze to pokazuje jakis dziwny wpis ciekawy jestem z kad on to bierze bo chyba nikt mu by takich glupot nie wpisal
<BlessJah> Przem: fortunki najprawdopodobniej
<BlessJah> Przem: wklej gdzieś zawartość pliku .bashrc i .profile z home
<Przem> .bashrc? niema takiego
<BlessJah> a .profile?
<BlessJah> ewentualnie .bash_profile
<BeeSeL> sa tylk pewno ukrytya chyba kombinacja ctrl h pokaze wszystkie pliki
<Przem> widze ukryte
<Przem> .              .fontconfig      .linuxmint   .pulse
<Przem> ..             .Foxit           .local       .pulse-cookie
<Przem> .adobe         .furiusisomount  .macromedia  .purple
<Przem> .amsn          .gconf           .mc          .recently-used.xbel
<Przem> amsn_received  .gconfd          .mozilla     .Skype
<Przem> .bash_history  .gksu.lock       Muzyka       .sudo_as_admin_successful
<Przem> .bash_logout   .gnome2          .nautilus    Szablony
<Przem> .cache         .gnome2_private  Obrazy       .themes
<Przem> .config        .gstreamer-0.10  .pki         .thumbnails
<Przem> .dbus          .gtk-bookmarks   Pobrane      Wideo
<Przem> .dmrc          .gvfs            .Private     .xchat2
<Przem> Dokumenty      .ICEauthority    .profile     .xsession-errors
<Przem> .ecryptfs      .icons           Publiczny    .xsession-errors.old
<Przem> .esd_auth      .jdownloader     Pulpit
<Przem> i co niema
<Stirlitz> nie masz źródeł kernela? też bym pooglądał
<hawaii_> hahahaha
<hawaii_> Stirlitz, hehehe
<firemark> Przem: lol.
<firemark> Stirlitz: :D
<Przem> co??
<firemark> Przem: powinnienes teraz dostac butem w morde za to
<firemark> Przem: wklej.org na przyszłość
<Przem> za co ze to wklejilem?
<firemark> ta
<Przem> ok
 * hawaii_ dobrze, że dawno temu usłyszałem hasło ,,netykieta'' ;]
<Stirlitz> `mint motd
<Stirlitz> `g mint motd
<Przekliniak> Stirlitz: How to have spicy greeting messages or quotes each time Ubuntu ...: <http://tinyurl.com/ylqak86>
<Stirlitz> o
<BlessJah> Przem: ogólna zasada mówi że więcej niż trzy linijki i tak dalej
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: mint w końcu na ubuntu jest budowany
<foreste> czesc
<Przem> dobra juz wiem
<hawaii_> Przem, nie łam się. Człowiek się całe zycie uczy i umiera wiadomo w jakim stanie ;)
<Admc> ech, chciałem powkurwiać brata tym: sudo ping -i 0.01 192.168.2.10
<Admc> ale nawet winda ma zabezpieczenia na takie wyrafinowane ataki
<Admc> :D
<Admc> mamy wyjaśnienie
<Admc> brat ma kompa wyłączonego
<Admc> :D
 * Natasza shred -vfz -n 100 /dev/sdb
<Wilczek> :D
<Wilczek> Buahahaa :D
<Wilczek> Zrobiłem sobie DoS
<Wilczek> I z łącza 4Mb/s wyciągnąłem 39Mb/s :D
<Natasza> BOFH Excuse #444:
<Natasza> overflow error in /dev/null
<lisu> czym sie restartuje usb w 11.04?
<foreste> cholera
<foreste> kiiedy naprawia modem-manager -.-
<abbus> bry
<abbus> jest kto zywy?
<Wilczek> Cześć :)
<abbus> potrzebuje pomocy ze zwolnieniem obrotow wiatraka od procka
<Nerihsa> a wiec
<abbus> a wiec czy ktos ma jakis pomysl :D
<Nerihsa> czy to laptop
<abbus> tak
<abbus> acer
<Wilczek> Nie zaczyna się zdania od "A więc" oraz "Więc" -.-
<abbus> procek intel pentium dual core 2.2GHz
<abbus> wiem ale jak juz to padlo to pociagnalem temat
<Nerihsa> no wiec hmm
<Nerihsa> linux fan control?
<abbus> ke?
<Wilczek> "No więc" xD
<Nerihsa> masz lm-sensors?
<abbus> chyba nie
<Nerihsa> to zainstaluj
<Nerihsa> ahh and btw czemu chcesz obnizyc predkosc wiatraka
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<jacekowski> abbus: nie spowalniaj wiatraka w laptopie
<Nerihsa> zapewne zainstalowanie acpi* tez bedzie wskazane
<Admc> Miota nim jak szatan!
<Wilczek> :D
<abbus> jacekowski: czemu? na windzie do tej pory nie bylo problemu i nie slyszalem go z innych pokoi
<abbus> a teraz zainstalowalem sobie na nowo ubuntu i mnie to wkurza :P
<jacekowski> abbus: bo laptop ma wlasna elektronike do zarzadzania tym
<jacekowski> abbus: jesli z tym mieszasz to mozesz sobie narobic problemow
<abbus> jacekowski: wiec masz jakies inne rozwiazanie?
<jacekowski> zostawic
<Wilczek> I słuchać szumu?
<abbus> czy go spowolnie czy nie to predzej czy pozniej i tak sie cos zjara
<jacekowski> tu nie chodzi o to czy sie cos zjara
<jacekowski> bo sie nic nie zjara
<abbus> no ae wytlumacz mi czemu na windzie jest to inaczej rozwiazane?
<jacekowski> abbus: bo linux jest do dupy
<abbus> hehe
<Wilczek> -.-
<abbus> dobra co dalej?
<abbus> Nerihsa: odpowiadajac na twoje wczesniej zadane pytanie to chce zeby automatycznie sie zwalnialo i przyspieszalo wtedy gdy procesor tego potrzebuje
<abbus> a nie gdy nie potrzebuje i wpieprza mi tylko baterie
<Nerihsa> to zainstaluj acpitools
<Nerihsa> czy co tam
<Nerihsa> i powinno wsio isc
<Nerihsa> tudziez cpufreq
<Nerihsa> a najlepiej zobacz jakis tutorial o zarzadzaniu energi w laptopach na linuxie
<abbus> ok
<abbus> w takim razie narazie dzieki za pomoc :)
<abbus> jutro juz z tym powalcze
<Dreadlish> o/
<Admc> Dreadlish: co znaczy to o/
<Admc> ?
<Admc> Bo szukałem i znaleźć nie mogłem
<Dreadlish> nie widzisz gościa machającego ręką?
<Admc> Sorry, nie mam wyobraźni
<Dreadlish> pff...
<Dreadlish> i takie są skutki picia wódki
<Wilczek> Ja myślałem, że to załamany cyklop :P
<Wilczek> Duchy go napadły :O
<Dreadlish> no
<Admc> O.o
<Wilczek> [0:00] *** Misiur has quit IRC (Read error: connection reset by peer)
<beesel> musze zmienic klienta ... nie widze listy ludzi :P
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-11
<shpaq> mornin'
<gjm> Cześć \o
<greyfox> Bawił sie ktoś może z plesk od strony zaplecza?
<jacekowski> plesk to syf
<jacekowski> tam nie ma zaplecza
<jacekowski> odpalasz i dziala
<greyfox> ja bym określił jako zło konieczne
<jacekowski> ledwo co
<greyfox> a mozna tym czym sterowac przez xml-rpc?
<jacekowski> nie
<greyfox> hm ... no to faktycznie syf
<greyfox> :D
<jacekowski> to ma jakies api podobne do xml-rpc
<jacekowski> ale nie kompatybilne
<jacekowski> i zadne standardowe xml-rpc ci sie z nim nie dogada
<greyfox> a .. czyli jednak cos jest
<jacekowski> no jest, ale to nie jest xml-rpc
<jacekowski> https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2012/06/11/cve-2012-2122-a-tragically-comedic-security-flaw-in-mysql
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/csjvqce> (at community.rapid7.com)
<qermit> stare
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> hej gjm :)
<drathir> bry...
<grek1> uzywa ktos nx client serwer ?
<grek1> chodzi mi o to jak to jest z userami - na free nx pisze ze 2 moze byc a mi 1 dziala jednoczesnie
<grek1> moze to cos z ustawieniami jest ?
<grek1> z tego co widze to dziala to tak ze jak zalogowalem sie jako user1 i zamknąłem sesje (nie dziala w tle) to i tak nie moge zalogować się jako inny user
<grek1> używa ktoś tego ? jest może jakaś alernatywa ?
<BlessJah> vnc
<grek1> ale vnc łączy się z aktualnym desktopem z tego co pamietam tzn to desktop sharing przynajmniej kiedyś to tak działało a mi chodzi że kilka osób jednocześnie loguje się do swojej sesji i każdy robi co chce
<grek1> tak to działa ?
<panx> joł
<BlessJah> grek1: laczy sie do sesji x11
<BlessJah> mozesz odpalic kilka sesji X11
<BlessJah> ale w ubuntu to jest utrudnione
<grek1> acha czyli raczje ciezka sprawa
<BlessJah> brzmi to groxnie ale nie jest zle
<BlessJah> dobra, jestem umowiony, lece
<MamTrzyGie> ktos ma xboxa?
<panx> MamTrzyGie, ja mam a co ?
<MamTrzyGie> panx: jak sie dostac do komputera w sieci przez wifi
<MamTrzyGie> do samby zeby sobie muzyczki słuchać
<MamTrzyGie> jest wogóle taka mozliwość?
<panx> przez WiFi sie nie da
<MamTrzyGie> jakie to jest skur... ze strony MS - żeby w xboxie używać youtuba albo facebooka muszę kupić konto gold które kosztuje 300zł za 6 miesięcy
<panx> kabelek ciągniesz przez rjtke do komputerka  i właczasz Windows.... coś tam... takie zielona ikonka ..
<MamTrzyGie> panx: a jakoś się da?
<panx> aa Media Center ;]
<MamTrzyGie> panx: a z linuxa?
<panx> aaa z linusa to zapomnij, jedynie da się internet udostępnić - pingu jako router ;F
<panx> zobacz czy w google niema czasem
<MamTrzyGie> panx: a zeby youtiba odpalic to tego golda trzeba kupić?
<panx> Nie wiem
<panx> kożystam w Dailymotion
<panx> korzystam*
<MamTrzyGie> hmm?
<panx> Dailymotion
<panx> nie masz?
<MamTrzyGie> nie
<panx> lol... :D
<panx> ja mam xD
<MamTrzyGie> wczoraj kupiłem
<panx> jeszcze mam NBA coś tam
<MamTrzyGie> nie wiem jeszcze co to
<MamTrzyGie> fife mam 12
<panx> aaa wejdź MS App czy jak to tam się nazywało
<panx> i sciągnij Dailymotion i sprawdź
<MamTrzyGie> leci
<panx> jak masz XBOXa z dyskiem, to muze możesz mieć na dusklu
<panx> dysku*
<MamTrzyGie> panx: no ale ja mam w sieci na oddzielnym dysku filmy i muzykę
<panx> teoria tak mówi... ja nigdy nie wrzucałem muzy na dysk, ale ponoć się da, bo jest odtwarzacz muzyczny
<MamTrzyGie> a to dalymotion to co?
<panx> ja mam 3 Konta, Free ,Free i Premium
<panx> Dailymotion coś jak YouTube
<panx> http://www.dailymotion.com/pl
<panx> ino że troche inne
<MamTrzyGie> a też trzeba konto gold?
<panx> w zasadzie nie
<panx> ja mam konta na USA, JP i PL
<panx> z czego 90% czasu siedzę na US, bo na PL nudy xD
<MamTrzyGie> no to mi karze kupić
<panx> aha :P
<panx> a co jest napisane?
<panx> a konto rejestrowałeś na PL czy USA?
<panx> ew. na UK
<MamTrzyGie> aby kontynuowac niezbędne jest konto xbox live gold
<MamTrzyGie> rejestrowałęm w PL
<panx> kiedy to się pokazuje? :
<drathir> vpn i lastfm w najgorszym wypadku...
<MamTrzyGie> jak klikam w tym dailymotion na muzyke
<panx> na yT to samo?
<MamTrzyGie> ANGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<panx> soprawdze potem
<MamTrzyGie> panx: tak i na FB
<drathir> xbox a fe...
<panx> drathir, nie żałuję :P, ale kosi mnie PS xD
<panx> kusi*
 * drathir nie lubi konsol i nie wyobraza sobie jak mozna na czyms takim grac..
<drathir> ciekawe czy znow zablokowali mozliwosc postawienia linuxa w ps...
<panx> B3
 * panx nie wyobraża sobie wydawania 2kawałków złotych na zakup sprzętu pod B3
<panx> drathir, sprawdź :D
<MamTrzyGie> panx: a to jak założyć konto w US?
<MamTrzyGie> on mi standardowo na PL zakłada
<panx> MamTrzyGie, wchodzisz na strone XBOX live zakłądasz mormalnie konto, ale zmieniasz kraj z Polska, na USA
<drathir> a oplaca Ci sie wydawac 200zl za kazda gre w jaka chcesz zagrac? O.o po takich cenach to potwora bys zlozyl...
<panx> drathir, i sprzedam ją po 3 latach za  130zł
<panx> a kupie gre na pc za 80zł i jej nie sprzedam
<panx> bo do steam przypisana...
<panx> a np. mi sie nie podoba...
<panx> gier na pc mam w półce ze 50, będzie... od 6 lat ani jednej nie moge sprzedać
<drathir> panx: jedynego pada jakiego mialem w rekach prawdziwego to cudowny saitek... w jakiejs kosmicznej gierce kawalek czasu temu...
<panx> a miałem 12 gier na XBOX360 i sprzedałem 11 gier, mam 4 gry w które gram
<panx> 11gier x 90zł = 990zł, tyle zyskałem spowrotem
<panx> ae dałem nie wiele więćej
<panx> 120-130:)
<drathir> panx: f2p teraz nawet crytek przechodzi... :p
<panx> więc większość odzyskałem
<MamTrzyGie> kurde francja gola strzeliła
<gjm> Czy my tu rozmawiamy o konsolach?
<panx> temu konsole są fajniejsze ;] - zero aktywacji , wkłądasz - grasz, jak dobry tytuł to nawet odsprzedasz za stówkę ,a jak jakiś ałsbszy to za 40-50zł :P
<panx> i mam pewność ze Battlefield 16 na XBOX360 będzie działał i się uruchomi.
<gjm> :f
<panx> a na PC będę musiał kupić jakiegoś proca AMD superAthlon X20 126bit @ 5Ghz.... i Nvidia 999 Super GTSX 10G... i mieć conajmniej 8GB RAM DDR8
<MamTrzyGie> ty no jakie jaja
<MamTrzyGie> na US moje menu w xboxie jest 3 razy większe
<panx> o ile Battlefield 16 wyjdzie na XBOX360... prędzie 720 :D
<panx> MamTrzyGie, bo amerykanie są ślepi
<panx> ;]
<panx> muszą więc większe literki xD
 * drathir i tak woli wielozadaniowego pc mimo wszystko... a jak beda myslec wprowadza f2p i tyle w tym temacie nie przekonasz mnie do pudelka tylko do gier i filmow...
<gjm> panx: Koniec tematu XBOX vs. PC
<panx> gjm, amen
<gjm> Tak
<MamTrzyGie> bez sensu
<MamTrzyGie> ten xbox :(
<MamTrzyGie> mogłem kupić playa
<gjm> Tematu XBOX vs. Palystation też
<MamTrzyGie> 1:1
<DaZ> konsole ssa dupke
<DaZ> jakos lepiej mi sie widzi pecet. i gry tańsze, i zasadniczo można złożyć taniej niż takiego iksklocka i widzimisie jakiegoś śmieszka z góry nie może mi go zbrickować
<DaZ> a, i moge zainstalować linuksa :f
<DaZ> no i dupka chyba z modowaniem na konsolach, cnie? :x
<Voldenet> `gry tańsze`
<Voldenet> Piraci wolni są? :D
<Voldenet> konsole to taki shit, ps3 droższe od mojego laptopa, a nawet mkv nie potrafi odtwarzać
<Voldenet> zresztą ostatnio próbowałem sobie próbny dźwięk 5.1 na ps3 puścić
<Voldenet> ani wav, ani aac, ani wmv nie odtwarzało
<Voldenet> więc w końcu podłączyłem lapka po hdmi i w 10 sekund puściłem oryginalny plik wav
<jacekowski> Voldenet: u mnie odtwarza aac i wav i wszystko
<Voldenet> ...streamowaner
<Voldenet> streamowane
<Voldenet> albo crackowane playstation
<jacekowski> nie
<Voldenet> czyli nie odtwarza
<jacekowski> normalne pliki
<Voldenet> ale odtwarza 5.1 aac?
<jacekowski> tak
<Voldenet> normalnie libfaac przekonwertowałem i nie zadziałało
<jacekowski> jaki blad miales?
<Voldenet> jacekowski: a weź jakąś próbkę 5.1 aac podeślij
<jacekowski> i jaki kontener?
<Voldenet> aac
<jacekowski> nie mam nic pod reka
<Voldenet> no, trudno
<jacekowski> samo czyste aac?
<Voldenet> ale to ciekawe, mi po prostu dla 5.1 aac pokazuje 'uszkodzone dane'
<jacekowski> bo aac czyste odtwarza chyba tylko do jakiegos bitrate
<Voldenet> działa tylko jak dam jako ścieżkę audio w mp4
<Voldenet> A widzisz, to możliwe.
<jacekowski> powyzej musi byc w jakims innym kontenerze
<Voldenet> do 320k pewnie
<Voldenet> a ja 480 dałem
<jacekowski> mkv odtwarza bez problemu
<Voldenet> ?
<Voldenet> a u mnie wypisuje `nieobsługiwane dane`
<jacekowski> jak do mkv wcisniesz to powinno odtworzyc
<Voldenet> toć mówię, że mi mkv jako kontener w ogóle nie działa :(
<jacekowski> oO
<Voldenet> muszę do mp4 przerabiać
<jacekowski> u mnie dziala
<jacekowski> ale mkv jakie mam ci nie wysle bo moje maja po kilka giga minimum
<jacekowski> ale moge bez problemu na ps3 odtworzyc
<jacekowski> albo na samym telewizorze
<jacekowski> albo xbmc
<Diabelko> (19:47:37) Voldenet: toć mówię, że mi mkv jako kontener w ogóle nie działa :(
<Diabelko> woot
<Voldenet> tylko u mnie?!
<Voldenet> Czy to jakiś trolling?!
<Diabelko> Voldenet: znajomy odpala wszystko, mkv też bo mu przynosiłem film
<Voldenet> ale odpala na PS3 z pendrive'a
<Diabelko> powiedział mi że do zakupu pilota do PS3 się szykuje, bo chrzanić DVD plejera
<Voldenet> czy streamuje z kompa
<Diabelko> z pendrive'a
<Voldenet> no to ma cracki
<Voldenet> i nie ma psn store
<Diabelko> :D
<Diabelko> nie wiem co on ma
<Voldenet> oficjalnie ps3 nie odtwarza mkv
<jacekowski> Diabelko: lepiej telewizor z HDMI-CEC
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ja mam w telewizorze wszystko, więc mam gdzieś
<Diabelko> podłączam sobie pendrive'a i oglądam
<jacekowski> a ja mam po sieci
<jacekowski> DLNA albo z XBMC
<Voldenet> a ja z laptopa
<Voldenet> po dowolnym protokole z dowolnego kontenera
<soee> hej, ogląda ktoś z Was euro :>
<bastetmilo> euro sreuro
<soee> dobra ale tutaj rozchodzi sie o sliverligth
<soee> sport.tvp.pl umozliwia oglądanie tyle ze wymagana jest wtyczka silverlight
<soee> no i tutaj pojawia się problem bo nie działa ona pod 12.04 :<
<bastetmilo> soee: mnie sie nie udało uruchomic tego badziewia na Ubuntu.
<soee> kurde, niby instaluje sie prawidlowo w przegladarkach
<soee> ale wywala komunikat np. pod Chrome ze stara wersja czy cos oO
<soee> tzn. pod FF
<soee> pod chrome wykrzacza sie
<bastetmilo> podobno komus, gdzieś, kiedyś to zadziałało...
<soee> ide na glownym podpytam
<soee> :D
<soee> kiedyś gdzies :D
<MamTrzyGie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf4r5q8-aWo :)
<DaZ> soee: zwykły tvpowy vod ma gdzies guzik do przerzucenia sie na zwykły stream
<DaZ> co tam na sport jest, dunno :f
<MamTrzyGie> soee: http://ubupomocnik.blogspot.com/2011/12/wtyczka-silverlight-dla-ubuntu.html
<panx> używał ktoś "Razor-QT" - takie środowisko?
<MamTrzyGie> nie
<MamTrzyGie> ale lubię testować więc pewnie przetestuję
<soee> panx, a stabilne jest juz w miarę ?
<MamTrzyGie> panx: przez to jak xfce wygląda
<panx> to coś jak KDE
<panx> bardziej
<panx> :P
<panx> ino takie super lekkie
<panx> LD
<panx> http://razor-qt.org/
<Ashiren> LD? ;O
<panx> DE ;]
<Matan[M]> najbardziej mnie boli
<Matan[M]> jak ktoś znajdzie ładne środowisko a gdy przyjdzie odpalić na nim jakąś fajną aplikację
<Matan[M]> to wygląda jak z win3.11
<DaZ> jak w końcu gtk zdechnie, to bedzie ładnie <:
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was uczy się na UWM?
<MamTrzyGie> tak siedze sobie patrze i mysle, co ja k***a ogladam.
<MamTrzyGie> sadistic
<drathir> xfce4
<MamTrzyGie> no ładnie ukraina wygrywa
<MamTrzyGie> kurde a my jakoś w plecy :/
<qermit> wygrywa?
<gjm> Wygrała
<qermit> no popaczcie
<qermit> pewnie ktoś im pomagał
<qermit> :)
<drathir> a oni zli tacy?
<qermit> źli i niedobrzy
<drathir> wow jaka wrogosc hrhr
<MamTrzyGie> no jutro trzeba się będzie chować :P
<MamTrzyGie> warszawa
<gjm> Ja im dam marsz
<drathir> lol
<Voldenet> MamTrzyGie: Ukraina ma Schevchenkę
<Voldenet> *Shevchenke
<Voldenet> te głupie przyzwyczajenia z niemieckiego
<Voldenet> i on grał w Milanie dość długo
<Voldenet> a czy ktoś z naszych grał w lidze mistrzów?
<gjm> Dżon Lenon
<Voldenet> Ha ha.
<Diabelko> gjm: za mocno trolujesz na opa, ja go powinienem mieć, o!
<gjm> Kara za bluźnierstwo
<gjm> Strzeżcie się
<denysonique> Dobre jest Kimsufi?
<denysonique> od OVH
<drathir> denysonique: osobiscie moge z czystym sumieniem polecic...
<denysonique> drathir: ?
<drathir> mialem okazje korzystac i nie narzekam... tylko jedna powazniejsza awaria z winy sprzetu a dokladniej switcha/routera chodzilo o gubienie pakietow szybko rozwiazali, przerzucili ruch awaryjnie na inny a uszkodzony wymienili...
<drathir> tak kimsufi w ovh dc siedzi... osobiscie na to co oferuja moim zdaniem przystepne ceny bardzo mieli...
<drathir> denysonique: swoja droga o ile dobrze pamietam swojego czasu mozliwosc przetestowania byla, nie wiem czy nic sie nie zmienilo...
<jacekowski> kimsufi to absolutnie najtanszy sprzet
<jacekowski> wiec dostajesz absolutne minimum
<jacekowski> sprzetowo sa to dosyc slabe serwery
<denysonique> jacekowski: 2GB, 1.20GHz
<denysonique> chyba lepszy od przecietnego VPSa
<jacekowski> to jest atom
<jacekowski> to jest bardzo slaby procesor
<jacekowski> moj telefon jest szybszy
<drathir> jacekowski: ale arm ^^
<qermit> na armie openoffice sie odpala
<qermit> (chyba)
<jacekowski> odpala
<qermit> czy coolery AM3 są kompatybilne z FM1?
<qermit> dobra są
<drathir> qermit: to nie ta sama podstawka tylko nozkami sie procki roznia?
<drathir> w sensie plastikowa ramka nie podstawka jako socket...
<qermit> tak mie sie zdaje
<qermit> zastanawiam sie nad tym szajsem http://www.morele.net/scythe-kozuti-cpu-cooler-s-775-1155-1156-1366-am2-am2-am3-ksca0122-sckzt-1000-402935/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c3k3pd2> (at www.morele.net)
<drathir> amd ma fajnie z prockami i plytami, lipa ze ramy ddr 2 i 3 plyty sie roznia a jak oba obsluguje to intehgra nawet z hd sobie ledwo radzi...
<drathir> qermit: mi sie katany podobaja...
<drathir> qermit: do ilu szukasz?
<qermit> drathir: do 40mm wzwyż
<gjm> LOL?
<gjm> Freenode, oj Freenode
<qermit> gjm: stare sesje, nowe juz dawno weszly
<gjm> A, nie zwróciłem uwagi
<qermit> drathir: to jest chyba jedyny kuler jaki znalazłem który ma 40mm razem z wiatrakiem
<qermit> drathir: wygląda na to, że w przypadku tego kulera, przykręca się go zamiast tego plastiku
<uh4> 1;2c
<uh4> 00:33 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 15d 12h 4m 50s
<uh4> [d]
<MamTrzyGie> nice
<drathir> qermit: tak niektore maja wlasne dwie podstawki intel i amd w zestawie...
<drathir> qermit: co takie niziutkie?
<MamTrzyGie> !woeid warszawa
<drathir> qermit: a sprawdz samurai czy jakos tak
<MamTrzyGie> jak się kożysta z tego bota?
<drathir> to chyba o ile dobrze pamietam takie plaskie prostokatne i niskie...
<qermit> nie korzysta
<gjm> MamTrzyGie: 1. "korzysta" 2. Ty nie skorzystasz
<gjm> A, napisałeś
<drathir> uh4: szkoda ze ostatnio z serwerkiem gdzie moje stoi drobne problemy byly tak to ponad 2 miechy uptime zapewne by byl ;p
<MamTrzyGie> drathir: 76dni miałem ostatnim razem
<MamTrzyGie> to moja sesja "uh4"
<qermit> drathir: takie niskie, bo kompletuje zestaw z mini-itx
<MamTrzyGie> ktoś ma ten WOEID warszawy? ktoś wie gdzie to szukać?
<MamTrzyGie> do pogody
<drathir> qermit: dla mnie to byla magia jak skladalismy takie kompy wszystko na milimetry w srodku upchac to jak klocki lego doslownie...
<drathir> MamTrzyGie: metar
<MamTrzyGie> he?
<drathir> metar epwa -d zapewne
<qermit> drathir: no budy dell'a to raczej nie zrobie, ale wydaje mi sie ze dochodze po malu do czegos co ma sens
<drathir> ale dla warszawy jeszcze nie sprawszalem moze miec inny kod warszawskie lotnisko...
<drathir> qermit: http://allegro.pl/nzxt-vulcan-szybka-wysylka-i2409724032.html ta jest fajna..
<drathir> wygodnie sie przenosi... no ale taka malutka to do konca nie jest... choc suza tez nie...
<MamTrzyGie> drathir: ale mi chodzi o ten kod
<drathir> taka w sam raz nawet na jakies lanpt jak ktos ma monitor czy tv u siebie... ;p
<qermit> drathir: szukam raczej czegoś takiego, co można włożyć szybko do pudła z kablami, klawiaturą i myszką
<qermit> drathir: ewentualnie do większego plecaka
<gjm> Laptop?
<MamTrzyGie> niezle - pokazuje mi pogodę dla miasta Poland w Stanach P
<MamTrzyGie> :P
<gjm> Fajowo
<drathir> qermit: w sumie zalezy jak duzy plecak hrhr nie no az tak mala ta obudowa nie jest...
<qermit> zapomniałem powiedzieć że laptopy nie mają sprzętowego UARTu, nie można włożyć im normalnie karty na pci-e oraz tego, że czasem trzeba będzie szybko wymienić dysk
<qermit> (czytaj przełożyć kabelek SATA)
<gjm> Kabelek?
<drathir> qermit: swoja droga do raspberry robia obudowy z klockow lego hrhr
<gjm> Ja w swoim lapku dysk wymieniam max. 10 sekund
<drathir> gjm: O.o o podloge ?
<drathir> czy szyflada w napedzie?
<drathir> szuflada*
<drathir> straszniee szybko...
<gjm> Mam odkręcone śrubki, tylko zdejmuję klepkę, koszyczek wymieniam, zakładam koszyczek i klapkę
<qermit> drathir: na raspbery pi nie odpale windowsa nawet jak go kupie
<drathir> gjm: a nie boisz sie ze przenoszac zgubisz klapke z dyskiem?
<drathir> czy to sie mocniej trzyma jakos?
<qermit> czym waszym zdaniem różnią się te obudowy?
<gjm> Odpowiednio
<drathir> qermit: a winzgroza 8 nie miala dostac obslugi arm-ow?
 * drathir sobie smaka na jakiegos dyska zrobil... :/
<qermit> drathir: pewnie tak, ale chyba tylko dostarczają razem ze sprzętem
<drathir> ale chyba nie mialbym serca skazic raspi winzgroza...
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-12
<quidnunc> Does anyone know if it possible to forward mail from the post office overseas? (Sorry I can't read/write polish)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam wrażenie, że coś nie tak jest z mailem, konkretnie to chyba SMTP
<jacekowski>  no
<m477> ;o
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<bastetmilo> hehe. Mamy pierwszego pleśniaczka w firmie :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<grek2> czesc uzywa ktos unisona z ssh  ?
<grek2> mam problem z synchronizacja - z uid - on perzenosi uprawnienia wiec wysylajac plik z uid 1001 prawa 755, i logujac sie ponownie a moj user ma np 1002 to nie mam prawa juz nadpisac tego pliku
<grek2> moze da sie gdzies wlaczyc konwertowanie uid do aktualnych wartosci
<mucha090> hello
<Szatan> o hai
<Szatan> mucha090: welcome in to hell!
<mucha090> Szatan: ty powiedz mi jak odzyskać hasło do konta na freenode
<mucha090> bo kiedyś sobie zakładałem konto
<mucha090> DrHouse
<mucha090> :P
<mucha090> teraz zapomniałem jakie hasło do niego było
<Szatan> mucha090: pytaj się na #freenode
<Dr-House> ty a mogło się coś takiego zdarzyć że jak nie używałem tego nicku zbyd długo to on przeszedł do puli ?
<Dr-House> i ktoś inny mógł sobie go przywłaszczyć?
<Dr-House> bo kurde
<Szatan> Dr-House: http://blog.freenode.net/2007/03/nickserv-is-your-friend/
<Dr-House> wiem
<Dr-House> i byłem tam zalogowany
<Dr-House> tzn zarejestrowałem sobie nicka
<mucha090> hej a słuchajcie
<mucha090> jak zrobić aby w unity pojawiało się menu aplikacji gtk2?
<mucha090> bo inne to pokazują swoje menu przez app-menu
<mucha090> ale np taki xchat nie wysyła swojego menu do tego appletu unity
<mucha090> i jak zrobić aby zamiast w oknie programu takie xchat  to menu pojawiało się na tym górnym panelu?
<Wizard> mucha090: SOA#1
<mucha090> tzn?
<Matan[M]> lol
<Matan[M]> bocian chciał mi do domu wlecieć :I
<Szatan> Matan[M]: pewnie się upił po meczu jewro ;d
<Matan[M]> za dużo mam bocianów na wiosce
<bastetmilo> Potrzebuje zainstalować lexmark impact s305 - ale to jest drukarka sieciowa - ktoś miał doświadczenie z tym modelem?
<Matan[M]> więcej jak mieszkańców :D
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: to jakas duza drukarka?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: urządzenie wielofunkcyjne atramentowe
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> to bedzie problem
<jacekowski> bo duze postscript robia
<jacekowski> i obsluzysz bez problemu
<jacekowski> male takie, nie tak latwo
<jacekowski> hmm, sterowniki podobno sa
<jacekowski> http://linuxaria.com/recensioni/lexmark-impact-s305-e-linux?lang=en
<bastetmilo> dla Ubuntu 12.04 są tylko 64bit
<bastetmilo> ale sciagam dla 11.04 moze zabangla
<Wizard> Tak naprawdę, to powinien starczyć plik PPD, ale jak znam życie, to drukarka potrzebuje jakiegoś filtra jeszcze.
<gjm> Re
<bastetmilo> TO działa!
<drathir> bry...
<ftpd> Cześć dziewczyny.
<gjm> Cz-cześć ftpd
<Voldenet> na wszystkich kanałach nudno, może tutaj lepiej coś
<Voldenet> ktoś problem?
<Wizard> Ja.
<Voldenet> Wal, może rozwiążę.
<Voldenet> Bo wyjątkowo dzisiaj nudno, nawet specjalnego zapału do pracy nie mam teraz
<Wizard> No dobra.
<Wizard> WebAuthentication z JBossa - trzeba przekazać dodatkowy parametr, oprócz loginu i hasła.
<Wizard> Próbowałem przez LoginContext, ale po tym, jak przechodzi wszystko przez JAAS - wszędzie mam nulle i na forum JBossa piszą, że tak się nie da.
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Voldenet: Siedzę nad tym od wczoraj.
<bastetmilo> cześć ftpd
<ftpd> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> co słychać?
<ftpd> W miarę dobrze. Zawalili mnie robotą nową.
<ftpd> Bo nagle się okazało, że po wywałce prądu milion rzeczy trzeba na już.
<ftpd> + mój szef we mnie 'wierzy', także oprócz normalnego klikania jak człowiek, mam też nadzorować.
<ftpd> Bo pierwszy wykonałem swoją część zadania, do tego wykonałem ją dokładnie tak, jak szef chciał. To teraz jest 'wzorujcie się na tym, co zrobił eftep / eftep pomóż chłopakom i nadzoruj to'.
<bastetmilo> nadzorować? Czyli możesz na kogoś pokrzyczeć?
<ftpd> Nie bardzo.
<ftpd> Musze ich pilnować tylko.
<bastetmilo> Nie? Lipa. Ja lubie terroryzować :)
<ftpd> Ja nie chcę iść w kierunku managerki.
<bastetmilo> Oh. Ja też nie mam takich planów. Ale i tak lubie siać terror w pracy :>
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ja jak dostałem jeden zespół pod 'opiekę', sterroryzowałem i teraz jest fajnie.
<ftpd> znaczy nie byłem ich szefem ani nic. Po prostu mój dział ich wspiera od strony infrastruktury.
<ftpd> Kolesie poczuli wiatr w żaglach, zaczęli przylazić, że chcą do każdego projektu produkcję, testówkę, deva, maszyny gotowe na już.
<ftpd> Oraz milion durnych pomysłów.
<bastetmilo> W dupach im się poprzewracało.
<bastetmilo> U mnie grafik chciał tylko osobne konto ftp :>
<ftpd> Kilka razy powiedziałem wprost, co o ich pomysłach sądzę, to potem jak szedłem w ich stronę było 'uuu, eftep idzie, znów coś zjebaliśmy' (brzydkie słowo na użytek cytatu).
<ftpd> jacekowski: nowa apka wyszla
<superancki> witam
<gjm> Cześć, ale masz superancki nick
<superancki> hihi dzienki, zmieniam rozmiar partycji ( z lajfki)  Shink /dev/sda from 50gb to 9.25gb, partycja jest "/" czy po zmianie strace bootloader?
<gjm> :f
<gjm> "dzienki"
<bastetmilo> z lajfki
<kretu> takie trendi
<kretu> dżezi
<bastetmilo> dźezi nie jest już in
<gjm> Kul
<kretu> bastetmilo: tuski kaczi?
<superancki> ehh
<kretu> superancki: jak nie spróbujesz, to się nie dowiesz
<kretu> zawsze troche tej adrenalinki
<kretu> ;-]
<bastetmilo> superancki: najlepiej jeszcze może nie rób backupu
<kretu> a jak juz z lajfki wymiatasz, to przeciez zawsze możesz gruba odzyskać
<superancki> bastetmilo, akurat nie robie bakupu
<superancki> po co mi bakup? -.- system mi padnie to mam zrobione gotowe ISO partycji :F
<bastetmilo> no, prawidłowo. Backupu są dla słabych.
<superancki> dd skupiuje na sda i dżezzi :P
<bastetmilo> superancki: ja nie wiem co Ty na '/' trzymasz.
<gjm> Srezi
<superancki> bastetmilo, system , /home mam osobno :)
<superancki> jest u was burza?
<superancki> ja spadam, grzmi ostro to PC'ta trzeba wyłączyć.
<kretu> gjm: i po co było tak grzmieć?
<kretu> przestraszyłes chłopaka
<gjm> Boją się tylko Ci którzy mają się czego bać
<drathir> gjm: ++
<drathir> bastetmilo: configi wazna rzecz...
<mucha090> siemka
<mucha090> chciałbym się dowiedzieć co mam zrobić gdy wyskakuje mi coś takiego
<mucha090> Czytanie list pakietów... Błąd!
<mucha090> E: Błąd odczytu - read (5: Błąd wejścia/wyjścia)
<mucha090> E: Nie udało się otworzyć lub zanalizować zawartości list pakietów.
<gjm> sudo apt-get update
<mucha090> to samo
<mucha090> i nie wiem czy miałbym skopiować gdzieś ten plik
<drathir> system w ro ?
<drathir> wrzuc tez wynik komendy df dla pewnosci czy dysk nie zapelniony...
<drathir> to takie pierwsze skojarzenia...
<drathir> nastepne to palimpsest (jak dobrze pamietam nazwe) i sprawdz smarta dysku...
<mucha090> system nie jest w ro
<mucha090> jest rw
<mucha090> nie jest też zapełniony bo wolne miejsce jest 15,8 GB
<mucha090> nie no fajnie
<drathir> dysk padniety ? ^^
<mucha090> 1982 błędne sektory
<mucha090> wychodzi na to że będę musiał mu zrobić fsck
<mucha090> tylko jak
<drathir> mucha090: to lapek?
<mucha090> yep
<drathir> ala wspolczuje mu...
<mucha090> ale skąd wiedziałeś :P
<mucha090> czemu?
<drathir> nie ladnie sie znecac na lapkami... ;p
<mucha090> ale ja się nie znęcam:P
<drathir> no jak to nie? obdukcja mowi sama za siebie ;p
<mucha090> no dysk ma prawie 2 lata:P
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> to nic...
<drathir> ile ma uptime?
<mucha090> to mów jak miałbym podczas uruchamiania zrobić fsck
<drathir> plyta live i spod plyty zrob...
<drathir> jak dobrze pamietam partycja musi byc odmontowana...
<kretu> na zamontowanej lepiej nie robić
<mucha090> wiem
<drathir> ale musze Cie zasmucic...
<kretu> nie wiem czy fsck da rade, jak bad sectory są
<mucha090> ty a ten uptime to dokładnie gdzie będzie:P
<kretu> mucha090: uptime
<drathir> moim zdaniem bedzie Cie czekal reinstall...
<mucha090> wiem dysk do wymiany
<kretu> w konsoli
<mucha090> matrix@matrix ~ $ uptime
<mucha090>  14:07:48 up 20:24,  3 users,  load average: 0.83, 1.17, 1.46
<drathir> mucha090: tez w smarcie
<drathir> to laczny czas ile dysk byl online...
<kretu> a, ten uptime
<kretu> ;-]
<drathir> jak powyzej 365 dni to juz ladnie...
<drathir> mucha090: odrazu do wymiany to to nie musi byc ;p
<mucha090> ty powiem tobie że nie moge zrobić testu w tym programie:P
<drathir> ktorego?
<mucha090> bo mi pokazuje że nie powiódł się (układ odczytu)
<drathir> nie rob czasem odpis zapis tylko...
<mucha090> to jest ten palmpimset
<drathir> bo po danych Ci poleci ;p
<drathir> zrob odczyt...
<mucha090> wziąłem krótki
<mucha090> dalej nie chce
<drathir> ahhha to test smarta...
<mucha090> nom
<mucha090> a ten fsck to zrobie przez gparteda
<mucha090> dobra
<mucha090> to ja lece zrobić skan partycji
<mucha090> cya
<drathir> hmmm... ja bym wolal bezposrednio spod konsoli jednak...
<mucha090> heh
<mucha090> ale jaja
<mucha090> sprawdzenie dysku gpartedem g*wno dało
<mucha090> ło
<mucha090> udało sie:P
<mucha090> jak tylko uruchomiłem ponownie kompa to mi jechał po dysku i to równo
<mucha090> przełączyłem się na cinnamona
<mucha090> ale i tak sprawdzał
<Quintasan> \o
<mucha090> dioda się świeciła cały czas
<mucha090> no i oczywiście wpadłem na genialny pomysł zabicia tego procesu
<mucha090> a teraz pytanie do was za 100 punktół
<mucha090> *punktów
<mucha090> jak wywalić unnated-upgrades?
<mucha090> kto z was używał ubuntu 7.10 lub 8.10?
<wqq> ja mam 8.10 nawet na cd
<bastetmilo> mucha090: ja
<mucha090> bastetmilo: pamiętasz może taką gre jak gnome-netwalk?
<mucha090> coś jak knetwalk tyle że dla gnome
<Wizard> mucha090, Ja używałem od 6.x
<Wizard> Albo od 7.. Pamiętam taką grę.
<bastetmilo> Ja nie pamietam.
<Wizard> Ale to chyba było tylko dla kde.
<bastetmilo> Ja gram tylko w mahjongga
<Wizard> Chociaż mogę coś mylić.
<Wizard> A ja w Europa Universalis, jak mam czas.
<mucha090> dobra
<mucha090> a teraz mi powiedzcie gdzie ja gnome-netwalk znajde?
<mucha090> Wizard: twoje informacje są mało aktulane
<mucha090> była wersja na gnome
<mucha090> mogłeś sobie od pierona tych komputerków dać
<mucha090> tylko że teraz nie wiem gdzie ja to miałbym znalexć
<mucha090> *znaleźć
<mucha090> może wy wiecie czy jest jescze jakieś archiwum ubuntu 7.10 albo 8.10?
<mucha090> to bym sobie znalazł ją
<mucha090> a wiem że taka gra była
<bastetmilo> mucha090: google nic nie wie o takiej grze
<mucha090> aaa
<mucha090> bo może ona inaczej się nazywa
<mucha090> gnomemind?
<mucha090> napewno sobie nie kojarzycie takiej gry jak knetwalk tyle że na gnome?
<Wizard> Kojarzę knetwalk.
<Wizard> Ale czy to było Gnome, czy KDE - trudno dojść.
<mucha090> w tej wersji którą pamiętam, to można było sobie chyba na zały ekran wywalić tych komputerków
<mucha090> albo to było Qnetwalk
<mucha090> kurde jak ja tego nie lubie gdy mnie pamięć zwodzi
<mucha090> a mam dopiero 21 lat
<bastetmilo> mucha090: nie pij tyle.
<bastetmilo> muszę powiedzieć, że słucham dziś strasznie fajniej płyty - dobrze mi się pracuje przy niej.
<Wizard> Kill'em all?
<Wizard> :>
<bastetmilo> Oj Wizard
<bastetmilo> Słucham 'Scream' Chrisa Cornella - nie będę pokazywała palcem, kto mi go polecił kiedyś, ale muczos gracjas ;)
<ftpd> Krys Kornel?
<ftpd> Ojej.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: czy będziesz się nabijał teraz ze mnie, że słucham Cornella?
<bastetmilo> hum? Krzaczki?
<bastetmilo> ł
<Wizard> Nawet nie wiem kto to.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie.
<ftpd> Krys Kornel kojarzy mi się z Ogrodem Dźwięku.
<bastetmilo> Wokalista Soundgarden.
<ftpd> No właśnie.
<bastetmilo> Ogólnie dopiero po jakiś czasie słuchania Soundgarden i Cornella skojarzyłam, że on śpiewa tu i tu...
<bastetmilo> skojarzyłam. Jasne. Przeczytałam :)
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> Przecież on ma tak strasznie charakterystyczny głos..
<ftpd> Że można go pomylić tylko z Edim Wederem z Perłowej Marmolady.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Temple of the dog znasz?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie. Ale zaraz sie zapoznam.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: "Call me a dog" albo "Wooden Jesus" na początek polecam.
<bastetmilo> lata 90? To ja wtedy porzuciłam Metallice na rzecz Pink Floyd :>
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tam jest właśnie Krys Kornel i Edek Weder.
<ftpd> No, to było do 1. płyty pearl jamu dodawane
<Voldenet> Wizard: pomógłbym, ale nie siedzę w javie
<bastetmilo> ftpd: bardzo mi się podoba.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Cieszę się ;-)
<drathir> polska dzisiaj gra?
<BlessJah> o 20
<drathir> o to fajnie mms darmowe powinny byc hrhr
<drathir> jeden pozytek... ;p
<bastetmilo> znowy jakiś mecz? Z kim tym razem?
<bastetmilo> znowu*
<ftpd> Z Ruskimi,
<bastetmilo> ah. Mecz o wszystko.
<bastetmilo> ktoś zamierza to oglądać?
<ftpd> Ja.
<bastetmilo> napisałam 'padding-cotton' - chyba czas do domu iść...
<drathir> to  w miescie w ktorym bedzie mecz lepiej sie nie pokazywac na ulicach...
<bastetmilo> No.
<bastetmilo> Akurat jak się zacznie mecz Czechy Grecja jestem w tramwaju
<bastetmilo> myślałam, że dziś we Wrocławiu nic nie będzie
<bastetmilo> się lekko przeliczyłam
<ftpd> Hehe.
<bastetmilo> wcale mi nie jest do śmiechu.
<m477> buahahaha
<drathir> bastetmilo: to powinnas miec pustki na ulicach... ;p
<bastetmilo> drathir: na razie pustek nie ma. Zobaczymy co sie bedzie działo o 18.00
<BlessJah> jak wymusić traktowanie url jako bezwzglednego bez podania http na poczatku?
<bastetmilo> dobra, czas do domu. bbl
<drathir> swoja droga najgorsze co to jechac z "nimi" w tramwaju darcie sie moze byc ale jak strzeli do glowy skakac czy rozkolysac tramwaj to masakra nie dosc ze musi sie wlec to tylko patrzec czy z szyn nie wyskakuje...
<BlessJah> drathir: rozkołysać pół biedy, jednego przegubowca tak załatwili w czasie juwenaliów
<drathir> BlessJah: ipv6 ? sprobuj w [] wrzucic...
<drathir> nie wszystkie przegladarki na taki url sie zgadzaja niestety...
<BlessJah> chodzi mi raczej o traktowanie onet.pl jako http://onet.pl zamiast mojserwer.pl/onet.pl
<drathir> BlessJah: ta jak prosta droga nowe tory to ok, ale jak bylem swiadkiem takiej sytuacji to trasa nie za nowa i nie za rowna byla... ale w koncu motorniczy sie zatrzymal, uspokoili sie to ruszyl hrhr
<drathir> czyli jesli to jest na stronce to pierwsze skrypt w ktorym to jest w drugim miejscu moim zdaniem w konfiguracji serwera wwwm...
<BlessJah> nie, to przeglądarka decyduje o tym
<panx> siema :)
<drathir> myslisz? nie dostaje wytycznych od serwera czy skryptu gdzie podazac? wpisujac w url zgodze sie ze moze byc przegladarka, ale klikajac na stronie w odnosnik, noe bardzo mi sie wydaje ze pierwsza przegladarka przerabia, ale ja tam sie nie znam..
<drathir> panx: witam...
<BlessJah> wlasnie chodzi mi o klikanie w ten odnosnik
<Guest74669> hej, mam pewien problem z john'ym
<Guest74669> dosc nietypowy, ktos moglby pomoc?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ktoś mógłby
<BlessJah> nie na query
<drathir> czyli ja bym byl bardziej za tym ze to skrypt, a w nastepnej kolejnosci sewe... z m.in. mod _rewrite...
<drathir> serwe
<drathir> serwer* grr
<BlessJah> drathir: mam od serwera czysty html
<BlessJah> mod_rewrite mi w to nie mieszaj
<BlessJah> <a href="google.com">link</a>
<Guest74669> mam taki oto problem, w pliku test.txt mam 098f6bcd4621d373cade4e832627b4f6
<Guest74669> czyli po prostu md5(hash)
<Guest74669> hasło*
<Guest74669> teraz, staram się rozpracować to johnym
<BlessJah> $ echo -n test|md5sum
<BlessJah> 098f6bcd4621d373cade4e832627b4f6  -
<Guest74669> w pliku words.txt mam wyrazy: abc, test, blabla
<Guest74669> kazdy w nowej lini
<Guest74669> bez przecinkow
<jacekowski> jonhn the ripper akceptuje hasla w formacie shadow
<Guest74669> wpisuje w konsoli, john --wordlist=words.txt --format=raw-md5 test.txt
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> sa lepse programy
<Guest74669> teraz mi powiedzcie, dlaczego dostaje "No password hashes loaded"
<jacekowski> bo zly format masz
<Guest74669> a jaki powinien byc?
<jacekowski>               Allows you to override the ciphertext format detection. Currently, valid format names are DES, BSDI, MD5, BF, AFS, LM.
<jacekowski> shadow
<Guest74669> niestety niezbyt rozumiem, mozesz bardziej łopatologicznie wytłumaczyć?
<jacekowski> google.com
<jacekowski> a poza tym
<jacekowski> Collision found ! => test
<jacekowski> Collision(s) tested : 4839926 in 0 second(s), 306 millisec, 421 microsec.
<jacekowski> Average of 15795020.0 hashes/sec.
<jacekowski> a poza tym, hasla chcesz pewnie lamac
<jacekowski> raczej dobrych zamiarow nie masz
<Guest74669> jacekowski: niestety, z google próbowałem, już jakoś o 16.30
<Guest74669> od*
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jesli ktos w md5 trzyma hashe?
<Guest74669> tak więc, ktoś mógłby powiedzieć mi dokładnie, co robie źle?
<drathir> BlessJah: a to dziwne jesli czysty html... nie masz czegos w stylu no ref links albo jakiegos innego wilcarda na linki, zeby blokowal wychodzenie poza serwer?
<jacekowski> Guest74669: poczytaj jaki format john przyjmuje
<Guest74669> przyjmuje no to chyba zależnie od tego co podam w --format, tak?
<drathir> linkedin czy cos takiego ostatnio mail wyciek hasel... jesli dobrze pamietam...
<BlessJah> drathir: to jest normalne zachowanie, jesli nie ma na poczatku http to traktuje url jako wzgledny
<jacekowski> Guest74669: nie
<jacekowski> Guest74669: john ma jeden bardzo konkretny format
<Guest74669> jacekowski: rozumiem, w takim razie, z dupy będzie używanie go do md5
<Guest74669> nie mogliście tak na początku? ^^
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> mozna uzywac go do md5
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba wiedziec jak
<Guest74669> hmm, ale po co w takim razie się trudzić, zamiast użyć innego narzędzia?
<ftpd> jacekowski: masz nową apkie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> rm14 mam
<ftpd> mhm
<drathir> BlessJah: a nie powinny "/index.html" ?
<jacekowski> daj link
<jacekowski> o mam
<drathir> i to tak wzgledem katalogu domowego www?
<BlessJah> nie dogadamy się
<drathir> ok
<jacekowski> o ladmie
<jacekowski> pewnie bedzie ssalo baterie
<Dfolt_> dafaq?!
<Guest74669> jacekowski: proszę, odpowiedz na moje pytanie
<drathir> ubu uzywa alsy czy pulse do dzwieku?
<drathir> tfu zle
<drathir> uzywa alsy czy alsy z pulse?
<BlessJah> z pulse
<ftpd> bbl
<jacekowski> Guest74669: nie
<jacekowski> Guest74669: format jest w zasadzie bezuzyteczna opcja
<jacekowski> Guest74669: format pliku jest staly i sie nie zmienia
<jacekowski> Guest74669: obejrzyj sobie /etc/shadow
<jacekowski> Guest74669: tak ma twoj plik wygladac mniej wiecej
 * panx nie rozumie ludzi używających pulse....
<DaZ> co kto lubi
<drathir> a panel od zarzadzania dzwiekiem w ubu jaki bedzie?
<drathir> panx: ja lubie z ubu mozliwosc wyyboru 5.1 nawet na glosnikach 2.0 to jest fajna rzecz...
<drathir> moze i odrobine ciszej jest max dzwiek ale zludzenie przestrzennego fajne jest...
<panx> drathir, ja mam tak porobione :P, ale wszędzie mam ustawioną ALSE. Bo 5.1 normalnie nie działa...basy zanikają na WWW, temu mam Stereo zmiksowane na 5CH...
<panx> normalnie też mam 5 głośników :P
<panx> całkime przypadkowo to odkryłem :p
<panx> dość dawno
<Vorbis^> panx: pulseaudio upmixowało do 5.1 bez subwoofera?
<panx> Vorbis^, źle mnie zrozumiałes :P
<Vorbis^> :S
<panx> chodziło o to że jak miałem dane 5.1, to nie miałem basów
<panx> kompletnie
<panx> a dałem na stereo to miałem basy... nawet... działało 5.1 ( bo mam 5 głośników i sw)
<Vorbis^> ciekawe
<drathir> panx: a jak to na alsie zrobiles?
<drathir> Vorbis^: w zaleznosci od karty byl wybor 5.1 + input lub samo 5.0
<panx> dodałem FL FR RL RR C/SW i dałem na maksa i tyle.. :D
<panx> musze się resetnąc za kilka chwil
<drathir> panx: dziwne... tez niby to mam ale zadnego efektu w dzwieku koncowym...
<drathir> panx: ok
<panx> tta
<panx> dałem na 5.1 i dzwięk mi znikł... ciekawe
<panx> temu reset robie... coś się pewnie powaliło :D
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> ech... zepsukem...:/
<drathir> panx: w sensie Tobie zepsulem... :/
<panx> podpuściłeś mnie do 5.1 by prestawić na Stereo :D
<panx> tfu!
<panx> Stereo na 5.1...
<panx> a teraz nawet i spowrotem sie nie da... ah ty :D
<Vorbis^> hmm
<panx> albo nie musze ;d
<panx> pkill pulseaudio
<panx> pomogło xD
<drathir> uff...
<panx> ale słychać róznicę pomiędzy 5.1 a Stereo... nie czuć efektu 5.1, ale brak basów dyskwalifikuje Pulse 5.1.... bo basu niema
<panx> w googlach niema rozwiązania...
<panx> na pulse...
<panx> z opcją "5.1"
<Vorbis^> ale to pulse niby ustawione na 5.1 czy 5.0?
<panx> pulse ustawiłem na 5.1 - działają tylko satelitki
<panx> bez basów, daje na Stereo działa...
<panx> z basami
<panx> na wszystkich 5 głosmikach jest stereo, ale czuć efektu 5.1
<Vorbis^> a prosto przez alse 5.1 jest normanle?
<Vorbis^> speaker-test -D surround51 -c6
<Vorbis^> najlepiej
<MamTrzyGie> cz
<panx> przez alse jest normalnie jest się doda te opcje :P
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> cze
<panx> XFCE to QT czy GTK?
<Vorbis^> gtk2
<panx> uuu nawet nie 3...:D
<panx> może XFCE5 będzie w gtk3
<panx> chociaż mogli byc przejść na QT4
<tajwanuser> 19:45?
<panx> no to ja restarcik , strzałeczka
<Matan[M]> troszku zacofany jestem z systemami od M$ ale bawiąc się Win7 znalazłem fajną opcję, stawianie WLAN bez dostępu do sieci (dla maszyn z WiFi), ekipa sobie postawiła na 3 lapkach takie WiFi lan i łupali w giercy
<Matan[M]> na ubu też da się coś takiego sklepać?
<tajwanuser> da
<ftpd> A co tu ma system wspólnego?
<ftpd> Sieć to sieć.
<gjm> Re
<drathir> z tego co pamietam tam basy trzeba bylo podkrecic suwakiem w ubuntowym mixerze nie weim jaki on tam jest choc jest fajny nawet...
<bastetmilo> re
<drathir> Vorbis^: lipa 2.0 puszcza tylko, ale bez przelacznika -D
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: to sie nazywa AdHoc i XP to tez potrafi
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: i nawet moj telefon to potrafi
<drathir> nawet wepem zabezpieczyc zapewne idzie...
<jacekowski> WPA2 nawet
<Vorbis^> drathir: bez przelacznika?
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: dziękuję :)
<Matan[M]> w tyle jestem z sieciami...
<BlessJah> 10 lat
<BlessJah> :]
<drathir> Vorbis^: sound-test -c6
<drathir> tfu
<drathir> speaker-test*
<gjm> CHUJTEST
<gjm> oneone
<BlessJah> gjm: słownictwo
<Vorbis^> banamu
<gjm> Bosz, nie ten kanał
<gjm> Co ja robię
<gjm> BlessJah:
<BlessJah> co?
<gjm> Przpraszam
<BlessJah> mnie?
<gjm> No ty zwróciłeś uwagę
<bastetmilo> gjm: no wiesz?
<BlessJah> tak zwróciłem, ale czemu akurat mnie przepraszasz?
<BlessJah> po prostu zachowuj się
<BlessJah> na kanale i poza nim
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: prawdę rzecz ujmując to od 4 lat mam sieć :P i to dupa nie sieć bo z GSM, wszystko automagicznie się robi, nigdy nie miałem okazji na prawdę pogrzebać się z siecią, nawet 2 maszyn nie mam, żeby sobie mini lana postawić, takie są efekty :]
<gjm> Coś mi padło na umysł
<bastetmilo> gjm: mecz może?
<gjm> Nie, jeszcze nie mecz
<gjm> bastetmilo: btw. mam drugiego kota :3
<bastetmilo> gjm: poka fotke
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550564_252743671497234_1826264939_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cx99tlu> (at a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<bastetmilo> gjm: siakis taki spory. Skąd masz?
<gjm> Siosta przyniosła, coś koło pół roku ma
<bastetmilo> A jak drugi kocio reaguje na nowego kolege?
<gjm> Biją się trochę, ale mam nadzieję że się dogadają
<bastetmilo> Etam. Jak krew sie nie leje, a kłaki bardzo nie lecą to jest OK.
<bastetmilo> Moje tłuką się cały czas.
<gjm> No to spoko. A ten drugi fajny
<bastetmilo> a to kocur?
<gjm> Oba kocury i oba wykastrowane
<gjm> Ale się biją
<bastetmilo> Normalka. Trzeba ustalić hierarchie
<gjm> Damy radę
<bastetmilo> Ja kiedyś myślałam, że kociki sie chciały zaszlachtować, jak zobaczyłam zakrwiawioną podłogę i ściany
<gjm> :<
<gjm> Biedne
<bastetmilo> nie, no, one sie tylko bawiły.
<bastetmilo> I zrobiły kocice malutką dziurke w nodze.
<bastetmilo> kocicy*
<gjm> Moje niby się biją, ale przy miskach są zgodne
<bastetmilo> no. A nie podkradaja sobie?
<bastetmilo> bo u mnie, jak ktorys skonczy wczesniej to oblatuje reszte misek i próbuje zwinąc żarcie
<gjm> No kurde, albo jednen albo drugi jedzą z dwóch misek
<bastetmilo> Ja dlatgo zazwyczaj stoje nad nimi i pilnuje zeby sobie nie wyzerały
<qermit> o/
<jacekowski> a moj pies ma urwane sciegno
<DaZ> >:
<jacekowski> i mial operacje
<jacekowski> i ma sruby w nodze
<jacekowski> i MRI mial
<bastetmilo> wspołczuję
<Matan[M]> http://m.ak.fbcdn.net/a2.sphotos.ak/hphotos-ak-ash4/s480x480/229872_3584938219831_964317782_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bpzopkj> (at m.ak.fbcdn.net)
<panx> elo
<panx> zastanawia mnie jaki jest sens robienia antywirusów na Lina... :F
<panx> np. NOD32...
<bastetmilo> panx: zebys nie rozsiewał wirusów dalej
<panx> a ty masz antywira?
<jacekowski> bardzo duzy
<jacekowski> na linuxa tez sa wirusy
<jacekowski> i tak samo powazne
<bastetmilo> panx: nie mam.
<panx> aaa rozsiewasz wirusy! :P
<bastetmilo> jestem złośliwa i rozsiewam :)
<panx> heh :D
<Matan[M]> panx: ja tam zbieram wirusy, mam folderek ładnie posegregowanych i opisanych wirów na lin
<Matan[M]> *win
<panx> ale wiry na lina wymagają uprawnienia root'a chyba
<Matan[M]> czasem jak ktoś do mnie wpadał na coppy-party to się pytałem czy paczkę wirusów też zgrać :)
<Matan[M]> panx: zanim znajdziesz i zainstalujesz wirusa na lin to prędzej sam zepsujesz system :)
<Matan[M]> sprawdzone :)
<panx> hehe :D
<panx> kumpel raz mi pokazał na MS Virtual  PC wirusa na Wina 3.11 :P
<panx> kozacki :D
 * Matan[M] ma na amigę jeszcze gdzieś na dyskietce
<drathir> to chyba ja sobie przez pulseaudio dzwiek zepsulem :/
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jun/12/euro-2012-poland-russia-live?newsfeed=true
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/83rg5zy> (at www.guardian.co.uk)
<jacekowski> Tactical analysis Both sides will be endeavouring to score more goals than each other.
<drathir> ufff po usunieciu pulseaudio i restarcie mpd dziala ;p
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to znaczy że co?
<jacekowski> tak mi sie ten komentarz podoba
<jacekowski> analiza techniczna: obie strony beda probowaly zdobyc wiecej goli niz strona przeciwna
<BlessJah> no właśnie to jest tak głupie, że zwątpiłem
<bastetmilo> ale za to jakie tró
<mucha090> ave \m/
<mucha090> chyba rozwiązałem problem dotyczący resetowania się ubuntu 12.04
<mucha090> mam na myśli Xserver
<Wizard> ?
<mucha090> aktualizacja do najnowszej wersji Xservera z ppa xorg-edgers
<mucha090> :D
<mucha090> i mi się nie resetują x`y
<mucha090> a ten problem jest powszechnie znany
<Wizard> Uh.
<Wizard> To znaczy, że po instalcji z PPA ci działa, czy ci nie działa?
<TheNumb> mucha090: napisz o tym post na forum.
<mucha090> to znaczy że teraz po instalacji z ppa mi działa
<mucha090> nie resetują się teraz X`y
<mucha090> a wcześniej tak było
<Wizard> No to OK.
<Wizard> Pamiętaj, że PPA nie są wspierane :P
<Wizard> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/hands-on-with-the-system76-lemur-ultra-ubuntu-laptop
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c8rp23y> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<Wizard> ВПЕРЁД РОССИЯ!
<Wizard> Ups, wyrwało mi się.
<mucha090> wiem
<gjm> Osz Ty
<mucha090> wersja xserver-common to 2:1.12.2+git20120605+server-1.12-branch.aaf48906-0ubuntu0ricotz~precise
<mucha090> ale xserver-xorg dalej w wersji ubuntowej - nie ppa
<mucha090> a sprawdzaliście może jak działa wayland?
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Nie chcemy waylanda, lubimy XDMCP.
<Wizard> Złamali łapkę żabojadowi :(
<mucha090> Wizard: ale wiesz co to jest wayland?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Taka próba zmienienia tego, co działa.
<Wizard> O, 1:1
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Nie wejdzie mi wynik :/
<Skrzyp> ile?
<bastetmilo> byl gol?
<BlessJah> :D
<bastetmilo> bo sie dra strasznie
<Wizard> Ta, remis.
<bastetmilo> Uu
<jacekowski> oO
<kklimonda> gol jakiś
<BlessJah> kklimonda: dla nas
<bastetmilo> znaczy ze bedziemy mieli wiecej puktów?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: 1:1
<Wizard> Dla was, dla was :/
<kklimonda> wydarli się, przez chwilę myślałem, że coś się złego stało
<kklimonda> a o co tak właściwie gramy?
<kklimonda> wyjście z grupy?
<bastetmilo> niektórzy obstawiaja ze bedzie 2:1 dla nas O_o
<Wizard> mucha090: Wayland to kolejne odejście od starożytnej uniksowej zasady "działa - nie ruszać"
<BlessJah> kklimonda: no teraz o wszystko
<Wizard> kklimonda: coś ty ;P
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: dzis jest mecz o wszystko
<BlessJah> potem jeszcze o honor zostaje
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: bedzie
<tajwanuser> :))))
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: u nas to każdy mecz jest o wszystko
<bastetmilo> bedzie, ale dla Rosjan
<tajwanuser> dla nas
<jacekowski> nie ma nic w internecie o tym 1:1
<tajwanuser> wierze w to
<jacekowski> dalej pisze 1:0
<kklimonda> jacekowski: internet laguje ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nie, no. Jak przegramy, to nastepny bedzie o honor
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pusc sobie z polskiego radia transmisje
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: a dla polaka honor to wszystko (jak już nic innego nie ma, i relacjonują w TV) ;)
<Wizard> Pobili się :P
<jacekowski> Wizard: kto gdzie
<mucha090> kto?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: od rana sie podobno bija
<Wizard> Lewandowski z Denisowem chyba.
<BlessJah> za co lewandowskiemu?
<Wizard> Heh.
<bastetmilo> dobra, juz mnie nie instresuje ten mecz
<Wizard> Za przepychanki pewnie.
<Wizard> mucha090: Tak samo ostatnio było z kilkoma innymi rzeczami.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: a kiedy cię interesował? ;)
<Wizard> Init - systemd, esd - pulseaudio, KDE3 - KDE4.
 * Matan[M] chce jeszcze w wakacje steama na lin :I nabrała go chcica na granie w Basiona
<Wizard> Chlubny wyjątek - Gnome shell i Unity.
<kklimonda> esd? to przecież nie działało ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: no przez chwile, jakies 0.5 sekundy jak słyszałam te wrzaski
<Wizard> W sumie, pulse działa.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: hehe
<Wizard> U mnie.
<bastetmilo> a teraz czytam dalej GoT
<Wizard> Nie wiem czemu ludzie narzekają.
<kklimonda> teraz trudniej znaleść komuś komu nie działa
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: który tom?
<CookieM_> tak, Tomasz Zimoch wymiata, jak powiedział dziś Wojewódzki, przy jego relacjach piłkarze mogliby w ogóle opuścić boisko, tak przeżywa
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: 4 czesc 2
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: jak jesteś przed końcem trzeciego, to polecam na trzecim zakończyć i resztę...
<kklimonda> a, to za późno
<kklimonda> ;)
<kklimonda> po trzecim to już tylko gorzej
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: strasznie przynudza
<kklimonda> czwarty tom jest najgorszy
<bastetmilo> rozwleka
<kklimonda> piąty troszkę lepszy
<kklimonda> pozostaje mieć nadzieję, że w 6. wróci na tory
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: no ja to zmecze i mam nadzieje ze cos bedzie sie dzialo w tancu
<kklimonda> bo dwa poprzednie nie były początkowo wliczone ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: a kiedy on napisze 6 tom, co?
<bastetmilo> za 5 lat?
<drathir> mucha090: jak dysk tak poobijany to przyszykuj sie na inne dziwne zachowania;p
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: no jakoś tak
<mucha090> drathir: ha ha ha
<bastetmilo> no... to ja wole Pratchetta, który co rok cos wypuszcza :)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: dance pisał 5 lat
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ale trzeba pamiętać, że miał sporo materiału napisanego ;D
<bastetmilo> czy on to drukowanymi literkami recznie pisze na karteczkach gesim piórem?
<mucha090> drathir: już działa
<mucha090> drathir: zresztą to jak używa swap to się troszke ścina:p
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: nie, ale mu się fabuła strasznie rozpadła po 3. tomie
<bastetmilo> aaa
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: mówię, czwartego i piątego tomu (tzn. tego co w nich jest) miało początkowo nie być w ogóle
<bastetmilo> i ten 4 tom zbiera fabule do kupy tak?
<bastetmilo> I to jest wyzszosc Sapkowskiego - jemu sie fabuła nie rozpada :>
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: pomysł był taki, że po 3. tomie będzie skok w czasie do przodu o kilka lat, ale mu to nie wyszło
<bastetmilo> no strasznie
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: no, on po prostu nie umie zakańczać ;)
<bastetmilo> kto?
<kklimonda> sapkowski
<bastetmilo> Bzdura.
<bastetmilo> On po prostu nie uznaje happy endów
<bastetmilo> i słuszne
<kklimonda> pal licho happy end
<mucha090> gjm: dzięki
<kklimonda> ale im dalej w jego sagach, tym gorzej
<gjm> Nie ma za co
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: ale on ma tylko jedna sage
<mucha090> gjm: ale bez takich :p
<bastetmilo> i jedna trylogie
<bastetmilo> i obie są miodzio
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: no i obie mu nie wyszły moim zdaniem ;)
<Diabelko> 22:08:50 bastetmilo | I to jest wyzszosc Sapkowskiego - jemu sie fabuła nie rozpada
<Diabelko> lololol
<kklimonda> obie zaczynałem czytać z poczuciem, że to będą super serie
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: a moim zdaniem wyszły swietnie.
<Diabelko> >lokalny patriotyzm i zachwyt sapkowskim
<kklimonda> w wiedźminie utknąłem na 3 tomie (licząc zbiór), w narrenturm już 3. tomu nie zacząłem
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: spłyn.
<Diabelko> z pilipiuka też się cieszyli dopóki nie zaczął się wypowiadać
<BlessJah> kklimonda++
<panx> Kto tęskni za KDE3?
<BlessJah> pilipiuk dobry na odmóżdzenie
<kklimonda> a kurde, kupiłem ostatni tom narrenturm w przedsprzedaży, tak chciałem przeczytać ;)
<drathir> mucha090: zalezy czym na badsektora wejdzie, bo watpie ze takie duze bufory maja zeby wszystkie Twoje pomiescil... hrhr
<Wizard> panx: Ja tęsknię za jedynką.
<Wizard> Ale spoko, jest Unity.
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: no halo halo. Trzeba przeczytac do konca, a nie narzekac ze zle zakonczenie bez czytania zakonczenia
<kklimonda> na odmóżdżenie to tylko Ziemiański ;)
<Wizard> I Gnome Shell.
<panx> Wizard, http://ubuntublog.org/how-to-install-kde3-trinity-in-ubuntu.htm << KDE3, ale KDE1 to chyba niema ;P
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nie, Pilipuk odmódża.
<Diabelko> kklimonda: a ja kiedyś kupiłem 5 książek z sagi o wiedźminie i teraz tak płaczę
<BlessJah> kklimonda: co napisał, bo z zemankiewiczem wiecznie mylę
<mucha090> panx: ja tęsknie
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: nie, ja nie narzekam na zakończenie jako zakończenie - ja narzekam na "zakończenie" czyli im dalej, tym gorzej
<mucha090> panx: ale jest kde trinity
<panx> mucha090, http://ubuntublog.org/how-to-install-kde3-trinity-in-ubuntu.htm
<kklimonda> BlessJah: Achaję
<bastetmilo> OMG
<bastetmilo> skonczyłam wslanie Achaje
<drathir> panx: ja za g2 ;p
<bastetmilo> ale to jest kiepskie
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: czasem się po prostu nie da książki skończyć, tak miałem z ostatnim tomem narrenturm ;)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: super jest :D
<BlessJah> świetny styl i narracja
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: to jest takie grafomanstwo
<kklimonda> tylko mówię, to zupełnu odmóżdżacz
<BlessJah> fabuła
<BlessJah> hm...
<Diabelko> panx: jest coś takiego jak Razor Qt
<BlessJah> może nie mówmy o fabule
<panx> Diabelko, wiem ze jest
<panx> mam to :P
<Diabelko> jakiś rusek to klepie i robi z tego biedne KDE, więc jest szansa, że to będzie w porządku
<panx> ale bardziej wole XFCE
<Diabelko> mhm
<BlessJah> kklimonda: Toy Wars nie jest zła
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: Achaja pierwszy tom - super. Potem coooraz gorzej. Równia pochyła
<Wizard> Diabelko: Razor?
<bastetmilo> koncówka żenująco słaba.
<Wizard> To się nie nadaje do użytku.
<Wizard> Tam nie ma *nic*
<bastetmilo> Ale zmuszę się do tej nowej serii. Może mnie zaskoczy.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: a ostatnio wyszła nowa książka :)
<bastetmilo> no wiem.
<bastetmilo> Miałam kupic, ale kupiłam GoT
<kklimonda> tzn. ja nie byłbym w stanie polecić Achai
<kklimonda> bo to takie "guilty pleasure"
<panx> ile wam lin zżera ramu?
<panx> teraz?
<kklimonda> od Ziemiańskiego to mogę polecać spokojnie Zapach Szkła (zbiór opowiadań)
<kklimonda> panx: ale co to ci powie ;)
<bastetmilo> Achaja jako całosc jest bardzo słaba IMO.
<Wizard> panx: 772MB
<panx> Wizard, a jakie środowisko?\
<bastetmilo> ja sobie poczytam chyba Bradburego, jak skoncze Martina.
<jacekowski>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jacekowski> Mem:         24164      22644       1519          0          0      17836
<jacekowski> -/+ buffers/cache:       4808      19356
<Wizard> Gnome 3.4, w tle leci build.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: "człowiek który nigdy nie chybiał" znasz?
<jacekowski> tyle u mnie
<panx> Wizard, mi 546ram / XFCE
<jacekowski> 5G niecale
<panx> kklimonda, a tak ino pytam ;]
<Wizard> panx: xchat, firefox, thunderbird, gnome-terminal, gnome-system-monitor, make, gcc, empathy.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> polecam
<BlessJah> świetne
<panx> Wizard, brakło by mi znaków co ja mam odpalone :D
<qermit> lol, kartka za dyskusje
<jacekowski> a ja nawet nie mam firefoxa
<jacekowski> i 5G ramu zuzyte
<Wizard> Hmm.
<BlessJah> bo to serwer
<kklimonda> BlessJah: a, the man who never missed
<drathir> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KxmHGSWR
<Wizard> Windows tak ma ;)
<BlessJah> mi opera 800 mega żre
<kklimonda> BlessJah: mam to na liście do przeczytania ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: jaki to gatunek?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w oryginale?
<drathir> xfce4
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: sci-fi
<panx> panx, wine,xchat,thunderbird,Audacious,firefox i 13 kart, wysyłam pierdoły przez BF,Deluge,htop
<BlessJah> ja czekam na drugą część
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no ja tak tylko czytam jak mogę
<BlessJah> muszę spróbować
<BlessJah> w sumie czeka na mnie metro 2034
<Wizard> panx: kernel: 3.4.0-1.i386
<kklimonda> po polsku czytam tylko książki słowiańskie
<bastetmilo> uu. Ja męczę teraz "Watership Down" w oryginale.
<kklimonda> chyba, że tłumaczone są z angielskiego
<kklimonda> wtedy nie ma dobrego wyjścia ;)
<panx> Wizard, 3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<bastetmilo> nazwy roślinek mnie przerosły :/
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: no czasem trzeba ze słownikiem
<kklimonda> najgorsze, że te słówka potem wyparowują z głowy
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: ja z telefonem i google translate :)
<kklimonda> bo kurde, ile można pamiętać nieformalną formę sir
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ebooki?
<bastetmilo> No. Albo Szakłak?
<kklimonda> (guv, czego dowiedziałem się parę dni temu)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> kupujesz?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: czasem
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> Ja mam w kolejce 3 Pratchetty w oryginale, i nastepne maja przyleciec z UK :)
<drathir> panx: apache deluged php mysql mpd musze w koncu swapa jakiegos ustawic ;p te 1gb ramu z czego integra troche podprowadza w koncu moze sie przepelnic ;p
<kklimonda> pratchetta nigdy nie polubiłem
<panx> jak masz dysk SSD to swap działa prawie jak ram :D
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: a ja bardzo lubię. Mam prawie wszystkie.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: wiem, masa ludzi bardzo lubi :)
<bastetmilo> ostatnio narzekaja, ze porusza zbyt powazne tematy
<bastetmilo> ale mnie sie własnie to podoba
<drathir> panx: wlasnie ostatnio kumpel sie smial ze zamiast ddr2 kupic ssd taniej wyjdzie ;p
<bastetmilo> i nadal jest dowcipny - ale w taki sarkastyczny sposób
<bastetmilo> dobra. Dobranoc wszystkim. Ja idę jeszcze poczytac :)
<kklimonda> cya
<BlessJah> hola, hola
<BlessJah>  zostaThe Man Who Never Missedł wydany... 30 lat temu?
<BlessJah> a przetłumaczony dopiero w 2010?
<drathir> bastetmilo: kolorowych...
<BlessJah> pół wieku za murzynami
<panx> drathir, ta... coto jest 520mb/s ;D
<panx> albo mpbs
<kklimonda> BlessJah: może to nie pierwsze wydanie?
<mucha090> gjm: przecież każdy może się pomylić
<drathir> panx: ale cenowo...
<BlessJah> jha trafiłem na to z fabryki słów właśnie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: masz matadorę w ebookach?
<gjm> mucha090: Trudni
<gjm> Trudno*
<drathir> panx: w sumie troche racji ma, bo poszaleli z tymi ddr2... :/
<panx> 80GB chyba 200zł
<drathir> panx: 6gb 250 ocz vertex3
<drathir> 60*
<panx> no.. he
<panx> ale SATA 1TB - 120zł :D
<panx> ostatnio w komputerowym widziałem
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie
<drathir> panx: jedno = zjadles ;p
<drathir> 0
<mucha090> gjm: łooo... arch
<panx> chyba dawno w Japonii nie było trzęsienia ziemi
<panx> albo coś
<panx> a niee.. 500gb to
<panx> 120zł
<panx> :D
<drathir> zrob zdjecie...
<drathir> to i tak za malo...
<drathir> 500 chodza po ok 300zl
<drathir> za 250 na allegro idzie znalezc...
<BlessJah> skonczylismy remisem?
<BlessJah> PR1 siadło
<jacekowski> ta
<drathir> BlessJah: za duzo sluchajacych?
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia
<tajwanuser> prawie bylo 2:1
<jacekowski> prawie ale jednak nie
<tajwanuser> my wygramy z czechami(pewne) a grecja wygra z rosja(moooze)
<tajwanuser> :)
<tajwanuser> przynajmniej mam juz pewnosc, ze wyjdziemy z grupy
<mucha090> gjm: keh
<mucha090> gjm: coś łatwo się denerwujesz
<gjm> Trudno
<mucha090> gjm: i szczerze? nie wiem o co tobie tak naprawde chodzi
<mucha090> gjm: ty do mnie napisałeś <gjm> mucha090: Rozumiem że c**j
<gjm> Trudno, nikt Cię tam nie zapraszał
<mucha090> gjm: więc ciebie grzecznie się zapytałem, o co tobie chodzi
<mucha090> gjm: ok, ale jeśli ja kultularnie w twoją strone to od ciebie tez tego samego oczekiwałem
<gjm> O nic i koniec dyskucji
<mucha090> gjm: ehhh.... widać że kultura przeszła tobie koło nosa
<gjm> Jeszcze jakiś problem?
<BlessJah> znowu?
<gjm> Zobaczymy
<BlessJah> nie możesz banować wszystkich mających zastrzeżenia do twojej kultury osobistej
<BlessJah> skończy się na tym, że zostanie tutaj koło wzajemnej adoracji jak na #archlinux.pl czy tam -pl
<gjm> BlessJah: Nie chodzi o to, wlazł na mój kanał i teraz tu się żali że wyleciał
<BlessJah> a jaki jest ten twój kanał?
<jacekowski> ehh
<mucha090> BlessJah, gjm zacznijmy od tego że się nie żale
<BlessJah> z ciekawości pytam
<mucha090> to raz
<mucha090> trollownia
<mucha090> po drugie można rozmawiać kultularnie
<Wizard> Ej, przestańcie.
<tajwanuser> argument z jednej strony, argument z drugiej strony - i tak az do wyczerpania zapasow
<BlessJah> załatwcie to na query
<Wizard> Na ring!
<jacekowski> BlessJah: piszesz maila do sylwestra czy ja mam?
<tajwanuser> ksw:D
<drathir> mucha090: tylko pytanie jaki sens ma publiczne wyrzucanie "brudow"?
<gjm> BlessJah: Chcesz?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co, odebrać opa obecnym i przyznać nam?
<BlessJah> gjm: co?
<gjm> No kanał (:
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ja opa nie chce
<jacekowski> bo musialbym sie zachowywac
<drathir> jesli masz zastrzezenia do osoby to czy nie lepiej na priv sobie porozmawiac i wyjasnic?
<gjm> Dobra, eot
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no to po co pisac? zeby gjm zabrac?
<BlessJah> mi tez nie chce sie za szeryfa tutaj robic
<BlessJah> Wizard sobie radzil z kklimonda i qermitem swojego czasu
<gjm> Kurde, niemoja wina że ktoś ma problem
<gjm> nie moja
<mucha090> heh
<jacekowski> gjm: ta, ale ktos ma prywatny problem do ciebie
<BlessJah> i to nie pierwszy raz
<mucha090> jacekowski: w obie strony to idzie
<drathir> ha kolejna ciekawostka... brak obslugi xv przez smplayera...
<drathir> co dziwne sdl i x11 obsluguje...
<jacekowski> gjm: to nie pierwszy raz kiedy wyciagasz malpe zeby jakas prywate na kanale robic
<mucha090> drathir: powinna być
<tajwanuser> op nie powinien dac wyprowadzic sie z rownowagi - to moze bastetmilo
<drathir> no ze powinna to wiem zaraz bedzie szukanie dlaczego nie ma...
<gjm> jacekowski: Fajnie
<gjm> EOT
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: jeszcze czego, opa babie dac?
<tajwanuser> to byl zart:D jakby ktos nie zalapal
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: i jeszcze z kuchni wypuscic moze?
<tajwanuser> :P
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kifka miała
<jacekowski> no i widzisz jak sie kanal stoczyl
<gjm> jacekowski: bastetmilo miała opa, Kifka ciągle ma, więc skończ
<mucha090> jacekowski: babie opa dać to jak kongkonga wypuścić z klatki
<BlessJah> ja bym sie nie doszukiwał związku
<gjm> Tak?
<mucha090> BlessJah: to jest przenośnia
<tajwanuser> xD
<BlessJah> mówiłem do jacekowskiego
<drathir> oj bastetmilo jak zobaczy to nie bedzie zachwycona... nie ladnie tak...
<tajwanuser> to moze bez zadnego opa:P samowolka
<tajwanuser> a nie... to oficjalny kanal ubu
<drathir> tajwanuser: oszczedz bastetmilo jako pomocniczego nie glownego...
<tajwanuser> drathir: o tym mowie;P co to za op, co daje sie poniesc
<drathir> tajwanuser: albo wszystkich malpa uderzyc i armagedddona wywolac...
<mucha090> z tego co widze to op jest za duża odpowiedzialność
<tajwanuser> ale - nie moj problem
<BlessJah> pojawil sie pomysl, ktoremu goraco kibicuje, odtworzenia polskiego LoCo i powrotu kanału pod egidę ubuntu
<mucha090> nie nasz problem
<mucha090> tylko op`ów
<BlessJah> w tej chwili to taka mała samowolka
<gjm> Dobrze że to jeszcze nie działa :>
<drathir> tajwanuser: oj Ci powiem ze gjm czasem ma naprawde stalowe nerwy... moim zdaniem... ale tez taka osobe ktora ciezko zdenerwowac ciezko moim zdaniem znalezc bedzie...
<BlessJah> gjm: nie wiesz jak działało kiedyś, nie wypowiadaj się
<tajwanuser> problem pojawia sie jak opow robi sie wiecej niz uzytkownikow:P i opom sie nudzi
<gjm> Nie mów mi co mam robić
<drathir> mucha090: jak nie masz to moze sie wydawac czyms fajnym im dluzej go masz tym sie przekonujesz jaka to niewdzieczna robota... :/
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: przy tylu idlerach nam to nie grozi
<qermit> BlessJah: ale ja wtedy mialem troszke wiecej czasu
<BlessJah> qermit: to twoja wina
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: no nie mialem na mysli idlerow - na nich nawet nie zwracam uwagi
<mucha090> o i qermit jest
<BlessJah> bylo sie zenic? he? bylo?
<tajwanuser> i tak nie mam listy uzytkownikow w kliencie
<BlessJah> przez ciebie kanał upada!
<BlessJah> :]
<mucha090> drathir: to ty też jesteś opem?
<termi> tu som same opy :)
<termi> som celowy błąd
<drathir> tajwanuser: jak na taki ruch to nie wydaje mi sie zeby bylo za suzo tym bardziej,ze nie kazdy siedzi 24/7 na kanale...
<gjm> O, qermit , może Ty z nim porozmawiaj
<gjm> Bo ja nie mam czasu
<tajwanuser> wazniak:D
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: już się asystenta dorobił :]
<tajwanuser> ;P
<tajwanuser> ide sie umyc
<drathir> mucha090: nie jestem, ale wiem co nieco o tym... swoja droga najwieksza sztuja jest nie uzyc malpy tylko normalnie doprowadzic do spokoju, a skorzystac tylko w wyjatkowych sytuacjach...
<BlessJah> drathir++
<panx> lol zwałowy ten eeepc
<panx> to czysty linuch na jajku 2.6
<BlessJah> linuch to jajko właśnie
<BlessJah> co za distro?
<drathir> panx: ale asus eeepc?
<panx> taaa
<panx> ctrl aclt t - konsola :D
<panx> nawet apt get ma :P
<drathir> przeciez tam co chcesz mozesz wrzucic...
<panx> taa wiem
<panx> ale początkowo myślałem że to jakiś bsd
<drathir> ubu zapewne ;p
<Wizard> o_O
<drathir> panx: a uname -a co twierdzi?
<panx> ze to pingwin  z jajkiem 2.6
<panx> linux asus-1096705576 2.6.26-eeepc #!
<panx> i686 GNU/Linux
<mucha090> panx: to co ty tam  masz?
<panx> mucha090, eeepc
<panx> ^,^
<mucha090> panx: hehe :P ale mi bardziej chodziło czy tylko jajo czy może cos jeszcze
<mucha090> powiedzmy X`y
<mucha090> Wayland
<panx> a choler awie co to jest
<panx> jakieś ... nie konfigurowalne, co nawet repozytoria ma zrypane D
<mucha090> panx: jeśli mógłbyś to podałbyś mi model, zobaczyłbym sobie go na necie
<mucha090> o ile mi się strona załaduje :P
<panx> aa momentos ;D
<panx> Asus EeePC p1000hd
<mucha090> dziękować:)
<drathir> panx: ajne akie malenswo... albo os z amd ale te drozsze...
<panx> Asus Eee PC 1000hd
<panx> 2 systemy to ma :P Win XP i eeepc os
<drathir> panx: swoja droga ciekawe ze asus sie pokusil o stworzenie czegos wlasnego...
<panx> taa
<panx> ms worka dodali.. mili
<drathir> a to nie jest cos w stylu express gate?
<drathir> czy normalnie z gruba sie wczytuje?
<mucha090> panx: masz coś http://wiki.eeeuser.com/addingxandrosrepos
<mucha090> odziwo tam jest xandros
<panx> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list.... jak tam kde nawet niema
<Wizard> panx: kanał xandrosa jest gdzie indziej.
<mucha090> panx: to jest pierwszy wynik na google
<mucha090> Wizard: nie mów hop.... nikt tak naprawde nie wie co tam jest:P to był pierwszy wynik z google
<mucha090> Wizard: może się okazać że coś innego... :P
<Wizard> cat /etc/debian-cośtam
<drathir> swoja droga ciekawe kiedy producenci plyt glownych beda jakies ssd na plycie umieszczac z linuxem defaultowo... taki ala express gate...
<panx> ale ten eeepc to chyba martwy
<drathir> dzialaloby bez zadnego dysku nawet prosta funkcjonalnosc www,media,dokumenty,komunikator
<drathir> panx: dlaczego martwy?
<panx> drathir, 404 not found
<panx> no such file or directory
<drathir> panx: a gdzie probujesz sie dostac?
<mucha090> panx: to repo kde-trinity jest jakieś dziwne
<mucha090> dodałem je ale nie moge zainstalować kde-trinity
<panx> drathir, wpisałem tylko sudo apt-get update i już się błedy posypały :D
<drathir> panx: tail /etc/resolv.conf
<drathir> albo z cat
<drathir> moze tylko z dns-ami problem...
<drathir> choc powinno raczej ze nie moze rozwiazac adresu hosta raczehj wtedy...
<mucha090> panx-eepc: o widze że już necik działa :P
<panx-eepc> działa działa
<mucha090> panx: widze że już necik działa na eee :P
<panx-eepc> ale tylko z polskich znków jest ó i ł ;D
<drathir> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<panx-eepc> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://update.eeepc.asus.com en_US/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/update.eeepc.asus.com_1.7_dists_en%5fUS_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<panx-eepc> to coß  u nich
<drathir> dziwny ten adres...
<drathir> 2.0 juz nawet jest...
<panx-eepc> wiem
<panx-eepc> zauwarzyłem
<panx-eepc> zmieniłem 1.7 na 2.0
<panx-eepc> Get:1 http://update.eeepc.asus.com common/main Packages [1932B] 99% [1 Packages gzip 0] , zobaczymy co to da :)
<drathir> to tak hardcore...
<panx-eepc> tu nawet niema menagera plików... dopiero harcore
<panx-eepc> full consola ;d
<drathir> startx co wyrzucal? czy x-ow tez nie bylo?
<drathir> sprawdz moze mc jest...
<panx-eepc> he EeePC ships with software based on Xandros and Debian linux. < oo
<panx-eepc> aa cholera! jest :D midn. commander ;]
<mucha090> to może dodaj sobie do sources list repo debiana stable ?
<drathir> p1000hd jest w 1.6
<panx-eepc> to akurat dobry pomysł ,gdyz apt-get tu jest :P
<mucha090> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<panx-eepc> wiem...
<drathir> mcedit
<dweller> vim
<panx-eepc> a jak nibyu zmieniam 2.7 na 2.0 i 2.0 na 1.6?
<drathir> dziwne w 2.0 jest h
<panx-eepc> nie wiem czemu systme po instalacji jest w 1.7
<panx-eepc> zmieniłem na 1.6 i działa...
<panx-eepc> dziwne
<drathir> ha*
<mucha090> dodaj repo debiana stable i zainstaluj sobie X`y
<panx-eepc> sá x'y ( chyba)
<mucha090> nie baw się w hardkorowego koksa
<mucha090> tylko on potrafi się bawić harkorowo :P
<panx-eepc> bo po wposaniu aupdate sciágało 'x11-*'
<drathir> http://update.eeepc.asus.com/1.7/pool/
<mucha090> chyba znajde sobie repo debiana z kde-trinity:P
<mucha090> bo już zaczyna mnie to denerwować
<drathir> lista appek http://update.eeepc.asus.com/1.6/pool/p1000hd/
<drathir> troche starawe te paczki...
<drathir> ale zastanawiajace, posiada tez paczki asusowych aplikacji...
<drathir> najbardziej mnie zastanawia asus super hybrid engine
<drathir> panx: ubu 10.04 ladnie bardzo chodzi na eeepc nie wiem jak na tym modelu bedzie...
<panx> ;p
<drathir> i sie nie wlaczyl po update?
<mucha090> pewnie tylko internet :P
<mucha090> ups
<Biszkopcik> 2nd
<drathir> Biszkopcik: wedlug mojego 1st
<Biszkopcik> mnie mucha wyprzedzil
<Biszkopcik> wedlug mojego
<Biszkopcik> ale ciul z tym
<mucha090> keh
<drathir> nie wiem czy serweren ntpka ma odpalonego ;p
<mucha090> pewnie mu ups padł:P
<mucha090> po prostu jest hardkorowo !
<drathir> ale za to ladnie sobie na swoim postawilem...
<mucha090> tzn u niego w komuterze
<mucha090> drathir: hmmm?
<mucha090> kurcze
<mucha090> ciekaw jestem czy uda mi się zainstalować kde-trinity używając debianowych repo
<drathir> mucha090: ntp-ka...
<mucha090> drathir: ok:|
<drathir> mucha090: sudo apt-cache search kde
<mucha090> ale mi chodzi o kde3, a w repo jest 4
<mucha090> tzn tym repo ubuntowym, bo nie wiem jak z debianem lennym:P
<mucha090> może z jego repo mi się uda zainstalować kde 3
<mucha090> :D
<drathir> pobierz paczke deb i samo Ci zaleznosci sprawdzi...
<drathir> (powinno)
<mucha090> właśnie czy to daje repo kde-trinity dla ubuntu czy to dla debiana (nie ważne jaka wersja) to i tak wywala że nie może zaznaczyć jakiś pakietów do instalacji bo, albo ich nie ma albo nie są przeznaczone do instalacji
<mucha090> u was też tak pada deszcz?
<drathir> mucha090: robisz liste pakietow ktorych nie ma i pokolei instalujesz najpierw repo potem deb
<drathir> ale jesli jest masz zainstalowane, a potrzebujesz noesza wersje to lipa...
<drathir> nowsza*
<mucha090> dobra
<mucha090> kij z tym
<mucha090> instaluje kde4.8 :P
 * drathir nie rozumie dlaczego nie moga w apcie rozroznienia dac zamiast nie mozna zweryfikowac pakietow to, ze repozutorium nie aktualne...
 * mucha090 nie rozumie ludzi którzy nie potrafią zrozumieć dlaczego inni ludzie nie rozumieją dlaczego nie moga w apcie rozroznienia dac zamiast nie mozna zweryfikowac pakietow to, ze repozutorium nie aktualne...
<drathir> EPWR 122200Z 25003KT CAVOK 16/16 Q1002
<mucha090> takie niedysktretne pytanie, czy ktoś z was mieszka w kielcach?
<drathir> ja tu same osoby z polnocy kojarze...
<mucha090> drathir: kernel panic złapałem
<mucha090> a teraz nie moge zainstalować reszty pakietów bo mi wywala I/O Error
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-13
<drathir> tak jak mowilem...
<drathir> roznie dysk moze sie zachowywac... :/
<Wizard> Cześć
<gjm> Cześć Wizard
<Wizard> :[
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się pracować, a RSS się kończy.
<Wizard> Wczoraj były jakieś zadymy przed/po meczu?
<gjm> Było co chyba, nie pamiętam
<Wizard> Bardzo?
<Wizard> I pewnie nasi fajni, łysi chłopcy zaczęli?
<Wizard> Jakoś nie ufam portalowi gazeta.pl w takich sytuacjach.
<gjm> Meh, nie widzę nic
<BlessJah> ja o niczym wiekszym nie slyszalem
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, gazecie, która pisze o Litwie "Kresy Wschodnie" też nie ufam :P
<BlessJah> leje
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy czesi nie odwolaja treningu
<BlessJah> nie moge znaleźć czy jest zadaszony
<BlessJah> nie jest
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry.
<bastetmilo> Widzę, że niektórzy sobie ładnie pojechali wczoraj.
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Kojarzy ktoś jakie czcionki są w ttf-ancient-fonts?
<Wizard> Jest tam pismo klinowe? :P
<BlessJah> o/
<gjm> Wizard: http://www.pap.pl/euro2012/aktualnosci/news,114946,okolo-180-osob-zatrzymanych-po-zamieszkach-w-warszawie.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c635wlv> (at www.pap.pl)
<Wizard> gjm, "chuligani zniszczyli m.in. jeden radiozów."
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> ale to w stolicy :]
<gjm> No a gdzie był mecz?
<m477> w polsce
<Wizard> BlessJah, to po stolicy jeżdżą raiozowy?
<Wizard> Ale czad!
<BlessJah> masz wymagania
<gjm> BBL
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Cześć drathir.
<ftpd> Cze.
<Wizard> Cześć ftpd.
<drathir> Wizard: witam...
<drathir> ftpd: witam takze...
<drathir> mpd+icecast elegancko smiga,wiec nocka nie zmarnowana...
<Wizard> Heh.
<ftpd> Nudno na tym ircu dziś.
<Wizard> ftpd, Spróbuj na innym.
<gjm_> ftpd: PING
<ftpd> gjm_: No?
<gjm_> Zapomniałem co chciałem
<gjm_> Ech...
<ftpd> Przez 8 minut?
<ftpd> Spoczko.
<gjm_> A, masz jakieś miejsce na tym Twoim insomniacu?
<ftpd> gjm: Zdefiniuj 'jakieś miejsce'.
<gjm> ftpd: Nieważne, myślałem że mi shell padł
<gjm> I chciałem do Ciebie migrować
<ftpd> gjm: Spoko. Myślałem, że o jakiś taki większy storage pytasz.
<ftpd> gjm: Miejsce na konto się znajdzie.
<Wizard> Ale będziesz miał quotę 5MB.
<Wizard> Muahahahaha ;]
<gjm> (:
<gjm> Same logi z irc mi zajmują coś koło 7MB, a zbieram je dosyć krótko
<gjm> No, od 13 maja
<BlessJah> miesiac?
<gjm> No jak widać
<BlessJah> ja mam 93 mega z samego ubuntu
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie gdzie się w WinXP ustawia prawa dla aplikacji? (kto co może uruchamiać)
<gjm> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/527703_254087901362811_1636639594_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cv43tcj> (at a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<BlessJah> chcesz odebrac komus prawa do notatnika?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: np.
<Matan[M]> skilluję do egzaminu zawodowego, przykładowy problem, użytkownik stracił prawa do menagera zadań i cmd, trzeba mu je przywrócić
<BlessJah> google powinno wiedziec
<BlessJah> nerdyloft.com/2006/10/23/hidden-user-accounts-control-in-windows-xp/
<panx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpgKGa3kBWI&feature=g-u-u lolz
<drathir> Matan[M]: a prawym jako administrator uruchom we wlasciwosciach o ile ma mozliwosc nie najprosciej?
<drathir> zwykly uzyszkodnik monit o haslo admina powinien dostac... (teoretycznie)
<Matan[M]> drathir: zaprezentowali niby atak wirusa, ale patrzę że w późniejszych latach egzaminów nie ma aż takiego grzebania
<Matan[M]> :)
<Matan[M]> więc problem sobie oleję :P
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Matan[M]: cmd.exe to raczej temat #windows
<Wizard> Idź tam, DaZ ma tak opa.
<BlessJah> opowiesci o skanowaniu antywirem, ktore trwa dluzej niz egzamin :]
<BlessJah> Wizard: ma???
<Wizard> Ponoć ;)
<BlessJah> duh, kilka znajomych twarzy widze
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: screen z rozpoczęcia skanowania, anuluj i jazda dalej z robotę :P
<Matan[M]> tak samo z defragmentacją :)
<Wizard> A potem sklejasz to w paincie i ustawiasz na tapetę.
<BlessJah> gorzej jak EICARA ci gdzie wrzuca
<Wizard> :/
<Matan[M]> nie wrzucą bo nie mogą
<BlessJah> tzn?
<BlessJah> nie ma zadania "wykryc wirusa w moich dokumentach"?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: istnieje zagrożenie bla bla bla
<Matan[M]> i masz zainstalować antywirusa i zeskanować nim maszynę
<Matan[M]> systemy to czyste instalacje
<Matan[M]> nie ma tam praktycznie nic prócz niby bugów
<Matan[M]> wszystko to jak zabawa w przedszkolu
<Matan[M]> biorę klocki i idę do "pracy"
<BlessJah> i jakie sa zadania?
<BlessJah> antywir, defragmentacja
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: dla przykładu podam dwa
<Matan[M]> stary
<Matan[M]> 312[01]-01-101
<Matan[M]> nowy
<Matan[M]> 312[01]-04-092
<mucha090> cześć
<gjm> <;
<mucha090> czy ktoś z was czyta mange naruto?
<ftpd> ;(
<ftpd> Śmierć mangowcom.
<mucha090> dobra
<mucha090> to w takim razie co jest złego w czytaniu mangi?
<ftpd> Manga.
<ftpd> ;-)
<panx> naruto się ogląda
<panx> a nie czyta
<mucha090> panx: mange się czyta a anime ogląda
<mucha090> panx: a że anime jest daleko z faktami w porównaniu z mangą
<panx> mucha090, naucz się czytać :), napisałem że Naruto się ogląda, a nie czyta...
<panx> nie napisałem nic o mandze i anime
<mucha090> panx: ok:P następnym razem założe okulary :P
<panx> polecam kanał #manga i #anime :)
<panx> bo tutaj jest #ubuntu-pl, serio serio nie kłamię
<mucha090> panx: to na freenode?
<ftpd> Manga ssie.
<ftpd> Rzekłem.
<ftpd> A mangowce jeszcze bardziej.
<ftpd> _Niektóre_ mangówy fajnie wyglądają w tych kieckach i podkolanówkach. Ale tylko niektóre.
<Matan[M]> ftpd: mówisz o colspay czy to co jest w mangach?
<ftpd> Matan[M]: O cosplay.
<Matan[M]> ftpd: colspay jest ujowy
<Matan[M]> te loli azjatki takie przychlaśnięte deczko są
<Matan[M]> cukier róż
<Matan[M]> nie wiem czemu mi się z KDE kojarzy...
<Wizard> http://deser.pl/deser/1,111857,11924632,Wielka_wpadka_TVP__To_nie_mialo_prawa_sie_stac__Zamiast.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c9y27mp> (at deser.pl)
<Wizard> LOOOOOOL.
<mucha090> hej
<mucha090> a co to był za link?
<mucha090> jak tylko otworzyłem go w przeglądarce = kernel panic
<mucha090> :P
<ftpd> Mangowcu.
<ftpd> :P
<mucha090> kurcze
<mucha090> aż boje się przywrócić karty w chromium
<mucha090> :P
<soee> jakies pomysly: http://pastebin.com/UfrvTxim ?
<drathir> mucha090: widze ze z dyskiem sie dobrze bawisz? hrhr
<drathir> soee: czysta instalka?
<soee> drathir, nie nginx cos sperniczyl
<soee> odinstalowalem i teraz mam ten problem
<drathir> to z domena nie zwracaj uwagi...
<drathir> ls -all z lokalizacji loga
<mucha090> drathir: no wiesz... były problemy
<mucha090> drathir: ale już się rozwiązały :P
<soee> drathir, z lokalizacji loga ?
<drathir> tak ? a co to za kernele na pikniku wyzej? hrhr
<drathir> ls -all /var/log/apache2/error.log
<drathir> ewentualnie z sudo jak nie bedzie mialo dostepu...
<soee> drathir, nie ma takiego pliku
<mucha090> drathir: jesteś?
<drathir> soee: zrob tak
<soee> jak ? :)
<drathir> sudo touch /var/log/apache2/error.log
<soee> touch: nie można dotknąć `/var/log/apache2/error.log': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<drathir> swoja droga daj jeszcze ls -all /var/apache2/
<mucha090> narazie
<mucha090> ja spadam
<drathir> cos ten apache nie za kompletnie sie instalnal...
<gjm> soee: Najpierw zrób odpowiedni katalog
<soee> soee@soee-desktop:/etc/apache2$ ls -all /var/apache2/
<soee> ls: nie ma dostępu do /var/apache2/: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<gjm> drathir: Się używa --purge
<gjm> Bożeee
<drathir> sudo mkdir /var/apache2
<drathir> gjm: a jak purge teraz zrobi utworzy na nowo?
<soee> anie var/log/apache2 ?
<gjm> Co ma utworzyć?
<drathir> true ucielo
<soee> ok teraz chyba poszło
<drathir> gjm: cala strukture katalogow?
<drathir> configow itp
<gjm> Kurde, drathir, przeczytaj do czego służy --purge, i dopiero pytaj
<soee> drathir, zerknij jeszcze
<soee> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                   apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<drathir> gjm: wiem ze usuwa kompletnie wraz z configami... :/ ale czasem jak sie recznie nagrzebie to niestety nie dziala bo nie moze znalezc plikow ktore byly w katalogach i skrypt sie wysypuje...
<soee> [Wed Jun 13 18:23:54 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<soee>  ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<soee> [Wed Jun 13 18:23:55 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<soee>                                                                                                                             [ OK ]
<drathir> sprubuj moze pomoze sudo apt-get purge apache2
<drathir> sudo apt-get install apache2    - jak juz usunie...
<gjm> soee: Nie wklejaj tu
<drathir> bo tak z reki virtualhosty i ustawienia bedziesz musial tworzyc...
<soee> ok naprawilem
<soee> namieszalem troche z plikami konfiguracyjnymi :<
<drathir> ja mialem pare razy tak ze jak z reki edytowalem konfiguracyjne i przesadzilem to mi niestety purge nie chcialo osunac bo plik edytowany i przerywalo dzialanie jak usunalem calkiem plik to sie darlo przy usuwaniu ze takiego nie ma pliku i tez stop... dopiero z jakimis przelacznikami czy -force mi usunelo...
<drathir> soee: jak z reki edytowales to sprawdz jeszcze na wszelki wypadek prawa dostepu i wlasciciela plikow... jak reinstalacja powinno byc dobrze...
<panx> sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 ja zawsze tak kasuje :P ale uważacz czxasami potrafi wyp... w kosmos pół systemu
<panx> czy w instaltorze ubuntu można zaznaczyć by nie instalował bootloadera?
<panx> w którymś miejscu?
<soee> korzysta ktoś z Was z Kate ?
<BlessJah> panx: ostatnie/przedostatnie okno
<BlessJah> po formatowaniu, przed ostatnim zatwierdzeniem
<BlessJah> w zaawansowanych wybierasz gdzie ma zainstalowac gruba, iirc jest tam czeckbox od nieinstalowania w ogóle
<panx> aa nie źle :D
<panx> bo Ubuntu 64 chce zainatalować , nie nadpisując grub i sektora
<panx> sprawdzić czy może w 12.04 działają już popranie 64bitowe stery do skanera ;/
<BlessJah> z livecd mozesz instalowac
<BlessJah> albo znajdz pena jakiegos
<panx> z Gruba instalować bede
<panx> poprostu zbootuje ISO z poziomu gruba... iso wsadze na /opt i dodam wpis do bootloadera albo na /home iso wsadze
<gjm> W kieszeń
<gjm> :f
<panx> co w kieszeń?
<gjm> A nic, nic
<panx> Nigdy nie instalowaliście pingwina/wina/coś innego z gruba??
<panx> do /etc/grub.d/40_custom dodaje się wpis i grub-update ;f
<gjm> Nie ucz ojca dzieci robić
<gjm> Pokaż jak chcesz obraz z Windowsem załadować
<gjm> :>
<panx> w zasadzie nie wiem, myśle
<gjm> A to psikus
<panx> http://pastebin.com/ZXTPba6X < ubuntu tak chce
<panx> oo bład się wdał
<gjm> Co mnie to interesuje? Ciesz mnie że znalazłeś w internecie informacje jak to zrobić, szkoda że niepełne
<panx> czemu nie pełne
<panx> ?
<gjm> 19:33 < gjm> Pokaż jak chcesz obraz z Windowsem załadować
<gjm> ...
<gjm> 19:33 < panx> w zasadzie nie wiem, myśle
<panx> a... windy chyba sie nie da ;P , a kto wie... :D może w google gdzieś jest info jak to z windą, makiem czy czymś innym się uporać ;]
<Psotnick> Pehapowcy! Jest jakaś funkcja, która pozwala czytać plik po linijce czy trzeba sobie samemu machnąć?
<drathir> co teraz w debianie domyslnie netem zarzadza i ustawienia trzyma?
<Psotnick> Yyy... no ten, kernel?
<BlessJah> `g php read file line by line
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: PHP: fgets - Manual: <http://php.net/manual/en/function.fgets.php>
<Psotnick> Jak masz na myśli coś w stylu network manager, czy coś takiego to nic domyślnego pewnie nie ma
<BlessJah> Psotnick: fgets czyta linijkę po linijce
<BlessJah> jest też wersja ze stripem
<BlessJah> fgetss
<BlessJah> :]
<Psotnick> string fgets ( resource $handle [, int $length ] ) ← literówka? Przecinek powinien być chyba przed nawiasem kwadratowym
<drathir> Psotnick: no wlasnie zastanawiam sie co w czystej instalce ustawienia trzyma netcfg nm i wicd nie ma...
<BlessJah> Psotnick: nie, wewnątrz
<Psotnick> Dziwnie jakoś
<Psotnick> W sumie nie piszę w pehapie to nie wiem ;)
<BlessJah> nie spotkalem się jeszcze z inną konwencją niż ta, że część w kwadratowych, to część opcjonalna
<BlessJah> dobra, spotkałem się, ale indeksowanie tablic się nie liczy
<Psotnick> Aaa, rozumiem
<Psotnick> Nie pomyślałem
<BlessJah> drathir: gdzieś w configach nie ma?
<BlessJah> initscript jakiś, jak w archu onegdaj rc.d/network
<Psotnick> Było coś takiego
 * BlessJah się zapędził
<Psotnick> //etc/network.d/interfaces?
<Psotnick> Jeden '/'
<BlessJah> tak, to może być to
<Psotnick> Nie wiem czy to jest, nie mam Debiana już dawno, ale coś takiego kojarzę
<BlessJah> wyczyściłem calkowicie historię, skasowałem ciasteczka, ustawiłem kasowanie wszystkich ciasteczek przy zamykaniu
<BlessJah> no i teraz mam problem z złożeniem whitelisty
<gjm> Cześć Psotnick
<Psotnick> Cześć gjm
<bastetmilo> re
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> cześć gjm - dawno nie rozmawialismy, co?
<drathir> BlessJah: Psotnick o dokladnie /etc/network.d/interfaces dziekuje... teraz juz wiem za czym sie rozgladac chociaz...
<Psotnick> Czyli jednak coś pamiętam ;)
<gjm> bastetmilo: Ach, słabo u mnie z pamięcią
<bastetmilo> gjm: to nie pij tyle :>
<drathir> BlessJah: a w archu to elegancko teraz zrobili bardzo przejrzyscie... wczesniej w rc.d.conf o ile dobrze pamietam teraz tam zostal tylko glowny...
<BlessJah> rc.conf
<BlessJah> zmienił się tylko nieco syntax
<BlessJah> w zasadzie na lepsze
<drathir> w archu na netcfg teraz przesiadke zrobili... nie wiem czy od technicznej strony to dobre, ale od uzytkowej fajne kazdy interface w osobnym pliku konfiguracyjnym... ale testujemy co w debianie potrafi...
<BlessJah> spieszylem sie z kasowaniem ciasteczek :|
<Psotnick> PHP z całą pewnością nie było tworzone na trzeźwo
<BlessJah> a co ci w nim nie pasuje?
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.com/Hb8W0Z1a
<jacekowski> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1170323/nikt-sie-nie-spodziewal/
<Psotnick> Coś takiego sobie napisałem, zawsze jest inna...
<Psotnick> Nawet jak wyświetlę obie obok siebie i niczym się na oko nie różnią, to mimo wszystko jest inna
<Psotnick> Nawet ze strcmp nie działa
<BlessJah> może któryś na końcu ma \n
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ruskie
<Psotnick> BlessJah: próbowałem dodawać na końcu każdego z osobna \n, ale też nie działa
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> Psotnick: czytasz to co ci wypluwa?
<BlessJah> Warning: fgets() expects parameter 1 to be resource, string given in /home/blessjah/l.php on line 4
<Psotnick> Aaa, jestem debilem, tam powinien być uchwyt...
<BlessJah> http://codepad.org/UC9lVURj
<BlessJah> masz
<Psotnick> Dzięki :)
<BlessJah> tylko nie wpisuj potem w CV znajomości php
<Psotnick> Wiem, wiem. I tak bym nie wpisał, bo wiem, że nie znam
<Psotnick> gjm: co zrobił?
<gjm> Nie pamiętam nawet
<tajwanuser> cze
<ntat> Dobry wieczór
<tajwanuser> czesc
<Wizard> Ja to bym się do PHP wstydził przyznawać ;P
<tajwanuser> ;>
<MamTrzyGie> w tym ubuntu nie da się uptime dużego mieć jak tu prawie każda aktuaklizacja każe  uruchomić ponownie komputer
<gjm> To straszne
<BlessJah> drathir: zapytak na kanale
<kklimonda> duży uptime jest przeceniany ;)
<gjm> O, cześć kklimonda
<kklimonda> o/
<drathir> to zapene banalne bedzie, jakis pomysl jak miec mozliwosc ustawienia eth0 192.168.0.145 i zeby tez przez eth0 moc polaczyc sie w siec 192.168.3.2 ? pamietam ze network managerze byla taka opccja wystarczylo wpiac sie w drugi adres ip... jakas podpowiedz jak w jaki najprostszy sposob to zrobic nie instalujac network managera?
<BlessJah> `g eth0 alias interface
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Ubuntu Linux: Creating ethernet alias for eth0 network device: <http://tinyurl.com/338y4x>
<BlessJah> sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.145 up
<drathir> AbyNieNiemcy: to co tak aktualizujesz? jajko i stery grafika przewaznie chca restarta...
<BlessJah> po połączeniu się z pierwszym ta komenda, eth0 powinien poprawnie reagować na obydwa adresy
<Wizard> Niemcy, Niemcy, Niemcy oooooo!
<Wizard> Do boju!
<drathir> BlessJah: dziekuje juz sprawdzam, osobiscie mialem bardziej zwariowane pomysly...
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLymN-1PzV8&feature=related
<ntat> :]
<drathir> BlessJah: ++ dziala pieknie, dziekuje...
<Matan[M]> http://vbeta.pl/2012/06/13/gral-w-cywilizacje-przez-10-lat-jak-wyglada-swiat-gry-po-takiej-rozgrywce?utm_source=RSS&utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=RSS-Wpisy :O
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d4fr928> (at vbeta.pl)
<mucha090> powitać
<Szatan> przewitać!
<Wizard> Podwitać?
<tajwanuser> rozkwitac
<tajwanuser> czesc
<mucha090> witać
<gjm> Witajcie się do jutra
<tajwanuser> jak mija wieczor?
<Wizard> Sennie. Żłopię piwo i wybieram się do łóżka
<mucha090> Wizard: to ile wypiłeś że jesteś senny?
<mucha090> Wizard: mnie to zwykle pobudza piwo
<Wizard> Kończę drugie.
<Diabelko> jak zwykłe piwo może pobudzać? bes sęsu
<mucha090> ale nigdy nie miałem tak abym był po piwie senny
<tajwanuser> tylko mi sie tu nie przechwalajcie kto ile moze wypic i co kogo pobudza:D
<mucha090> Diabelko: no wiesz, ja jestem inny:P
<Wizard> Wróciłem wczoraj późno, odrobiłem 8h tyry, wystałem się w korkach i odbębniłek lekcje języka, wystałem się w korkach, nie mam siły nawet piernąć.
<mucha090> Diabelko: i ja to się nie czuje senny po piwie
<Diabelko> Wizard: połóż się na brzuchu i poczekaj
<mucha090> Wizard: a no chyba że tak
<tajwanuser> mucha090: jak ci kolesie, ktorzy sie chwala, ze kawa ich usypia
<tajwanuser> :D
<Diabelko> nie na każdego kawa działa usypiająco
<Diabelko> nie na każdego makdonald działa tyjąco :S
<mucha090> tajwanuser: tak nie chwaląc się, mnie usypia:p
<Wizard> Diabelko: I nie każdemu staje na widok cyców.
<Diabelko> true
<Wizard> A jeśli tak, to wiedz, że coś się dzieje.
<Wizard> Więc może zmieńmy temat.
<tajwanuser> ja jestem sklonny wierzyc w to, ze kofeina ma dzialanie pobudzajace, nie usypiajace:P
<tajwanuser> tak samo jak tauryna czy amfetamina
<mucha090> Wizard: a jeśli nie to wiedz że coś złego się dzieje
<Diabelko> tajwanuser: ja jestem skłonny wierzyć, że to po prostu podnosi ciśnienie i przepływ tlenu
<Diabelko> i to tyle :P
<tajwanuser> Diabelko: dokladnie;)
<mucha090> tajwanuser: ja jak pracowałem w call center to wypiłem 5 i dalej czułem się senny:p
<mucha090> Diabelko: true
<tajwanuser> Wizard: jesli facetowi staje na widok cyckow, to zle?:P
<mucha090> tajwanuser: właśnie już coś złego się dzieje:P
<tajwanuser> gorzej jakby stawal na widok golej fujarki:D
<tajwanuser> np. w szatni na basenie
<tajwanuser> :D
<mucha090> tajwanuser: ale faktycznie zmieńmy temat
<mucha090> zmieńmy:P
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> zmienmy
<tajwanuser> choc... o cyckach mozemy porozmawiac:P
<Wizard> cycki++
<mucha090> Wizard: cycki to dobra rzecz
<mucha090> bardzi dobra
<Wizard> soee: Nikt nie używa.
<Wizard> Po tym, co się stało w 7 i 8 - strach się bać
<BlessJah> `karma cycki
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: cycki: 14
<BlessJah> nigdy nie dogonię ideału :|
<tajwanuser> `karma piersi
<Przekliniak> tajwanuser: piersi has neutral karma.
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> Ale zabawne
<tajwanuser> haha:D wpadlem na genialny pomysl
<tajwanuser> nadam imiona piersiom mojej dziewczyny
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> Pryszcz_1 i Pryszcz_2
<tajwanuser> ;P
<tajwanuser> lewy gjm i prawy mucha090
<tajwanuser> :P
<Wizard> O matko.
<Wizard> ZMIEŃCIE TEMAT.
<gjm> Popieram
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie chcę pokazywać palcem, kto zaczął
<BlessJah> :]
<mucha090> `karma cycki
<Przekliniak> mucha090: cycki: 14
<mucha090> `help
<Przekliniak> mucha090: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<mucha090> `cześć
<mucha090> Pzekliniak cześć
<gjm> mucha090: Nie baw się
<mucha090> gjm: o jesteś ;)
<mucha090> gjm: pamiętam taką fajną komende do przekliniaka
<mucha090> gjm:  kto jeszcze tutaj jest online?
<gjm> Skąd mam wiedzieć?
<mucha090> to może inaczej, czy wiesz może jak wejść do logów tego kanału?
<mucha090> to bym miał lekture na noc:P
<gjm> irclogs.ubuntu.com/YYYY/MM/DD/%23ubuntu-pl.txt
<BlessJah> miłej lektury
<mucha090> a powiedzcie mi co mam zrobić jeśli tak przy lewyk górnym rogu monitora - jest to lapek - pojawia się maly, czarny kwadracik?
<mucha090> i to tak co jakiś czas sobie zamruga i przestanie
<mucha090> ale się pojawia, co jest dosyć denerwujące
<BlessJah> dziwne rzeczy mówisz
<mucha090> czemu dziwne?
<ftpd> Cze!
<qermit> cze
<qermit> znowu nie wstane o 5 do pracy
<BlessJah> zmien prace
<qermit> ale ja chce wstać rano żeby wcześniej wrócić
<qermit> dobra, ide spać, może jakoś wstane
<mucha090> tylko jak się obudzisz to pamiętaj wypić dwie kawy
<mucha090> komu się bardzo nudzi?
<mucha090> bo bym miał do takiej osoby pewną prośbę
<ftpd> Ja mam przerwę techniczną i siedzę w serwerowni.
<ftpd> Ale opowiedz (mangowcu!).
<mucha090> ftpd: co ty masz do ludzi co czytają mange? hę?:P:P
<mucha090> tutaj jest kod programu (jak i sam program)
<mucha090> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=225&t=158807
<ftpd> mucha090: Do ludzi w sumie nic. Do mangi mam.
<mucha090> ftpd: keh
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-14
<mucha090> ten w/w program napisałem w zeszłym miesiącu
<ftpd> Od kiedy pisze się "BASH`u"?
<mucha090> i jeśli można to poprosiłbym o testy programu jak i sprawszenie kodu
<ftpd> Znaczy mam uruchomić?
<mucha090> jeśli masz system x32 (choć przy bibliotekach ia32libs powinno też zadziałać)
<mucha090> najnowszą wersje stable
<ftpd> tuonela ~/Downloads/txtburn-stable2.2 % ./txtburn-stable-2.0
<ftpd> zsh: exec format error: ./txtburn-stable-2.0
<mucha090> hmmm
<mucha090> a jaki masz system?
<ftpd> Darwin onsite-ftpd.dc2 11.4.0 Darwin Kernel Version 11.4.0: Mon Apr  9 19:32:15 PDT 2012; root:xnu-1699.26.8~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<mucha090> aha
<ftpd> :P
<mucha090> to czy ja zapomniałem dodać że to na linuxa?
<mucha090> :P
<ftpd> Wydaje mi się, że tak.
<mucha090> a darwin to raczej unix
<mucha090> przynajmniej mi się tak wydaje
<ftpd> Btw. pisze się "Linuksa". Wielką literą i przez "ks".
<mucha090> można też z x
<ftpd> Tak, można. Ale to, że RJP pozwoliła, bo plebs tak robił nie znaczy, że masz pisać jak plebs.
<ftpd> ;-)
<mucha090> gdzieś było to napisane, lub nawet profesro miodek o tym mówił
<mucha090> a miodek to chyba nie plebs
<mucha090> kiedyś na n-tej jego audycji w tvp polonia było o tym
<mucha090> ftpd: a czy potrafiłbyś podzielić kod?
<mucha090> bo ja to dopiero co się uczę z kursu cpp0x.pl i jestem dopiero przy Poziomie 2 / rozdział : tablice
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem pytania.
<ftpd> Zdefiniuj, co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "podzielić".
<mucha090> z jednego pliku zrobić kilka
<ftpd> Aha, żeby tak pr0 wyglądało?
<ftpd> Nie. Ja się brzydzę programowaniem, jestem adminem.
<mucha090> nooo... bo jak dałem ten kod na kanał #cpp0x to oni stwierdzili że tutaj to jest niezły burdel i potrzebne jest formatowanie kodu....
<mucha090> podzielenie go na kawałki
<mucha090> itp.... itd...
<ftpd> Za moich czasów dodawanie rozszerzenia .cpp było faux pas.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Po co uczysz się c++?
<ftpd> I dlaczego z jakiejś przykrej polskiej strony z 'kursami'?
<ftpd> Pisałem do Ciebie!
<ftpd> 2:09:32 |        ftpd   | Za moich czasów dodawanie rozszerzenia .cpp było faux pas.
<ftpd> 02:09:32 |        ftpd   | :P
<ftpd> 02:12:15 |        ftpd   | Po co uczysz się c++?
<ftpd> 02:12:44 |        ftpd   | I dlaczego z jakiejś przykrej polskiej strony z 'kursami'?
<mucha090> internet mi przerywa
<mucha090> :( przepraszam
<mucha090> ucze się c++ bo mnie zainteresowało
<ftpd> Życie.
<ftpd> A nie lepiej nauczyć się czegoś, co ma przyszłość?
<mucha090> a dlaczego z tej strony? bo wydawała mi się ciekawa
<mucha090> ja jestem z zawodu elektrykiem:P więc przyszłość mam zapewnioną
<mucha090> a informatyka to moje hobby
<mucha090> ehh
 * mucha090 zaczynają denerwować te pady sieci
<ftpd> Ircuj z konta.
<mucha090> ??
<ftpd> Jeśli znów napiszesz "??", dam Ci ignore.
<mucha090> czy mógłbyś mi przybliżyć swoją myśl
<mucha090> ok
<ftpd> No... konto shellowe, rozumiesz. Łączysz się po ssh, stawiasz tam screena/tmuxa, w nim klienta irca.
<ftpd> Jak Ci padnie sieć - ojej. Jak wróci, logujesz się z powrotem i masz nadal swojego irca.
<mucha090> mógłbyś mi polecić jakieś dobre, darmowe konto ssh?
<mucha090> teraz napisałem jeden pytajnik
<mucha090> inaczej zwany znakiem zapytania
<mucha090> ;)
<ftpd> Nie mógłbym, nie znam. Ja ircuję ze swojego serwera.
<ftpd> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konto_shell
<dweller> ssh w dzisiejszych czasach to jak 10zł w portfelu
<ftpd> W sensie?
<dweller> w sensie, albo masz ich na pęczki albo w ogóle
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> Ja nie mam na pęczki. W sumie mam toto swoje + jedno backupowe.
<ftpd> Jak moje padnie.
<mucha090> hehe
<mucha090> dweller: to jeśli znasz jakieś dobre to prosiłbym o podesłanie url
<mucha090> chętnie bym zobaczył na jakich zasadach działa
<dweller> ja mam na prywatnych serwerach
<dweller> i uczelniany
<dweller> bzshellz chyba jest
<dweller> czy coś w ten deseń
<dweller> ide spać o/
<mucha090> to pa o/
<mucha090> :)
<EsmD> jesli usune to poronione Unity jesli uzywam LXDE to nic sie nie stanie? :P
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<EsmD> yo
<Wizard> EsmD: Jeśli usuniesz Unity, to to poronione i niedorobione LXDE będzie działać·
<EsmD> dziala i bez tego, chodzi o to zeby zrobic miejsce na dysku ktorego nie mam za duzo :P
<Wizard> Jeśli to można nazwać "działaniem"
<EsmD> o, i blad po ostatniej aktualizacji... :P
<Wizard> Standardowa instalacja Unity zajmuje niecałe 3GB, o ile dobrze pamiętam.
<EsmD> o 3gb za duzo. Ja mam niecale 8gb partycje, wiecej nie dalo rady :P
<EsmD> a ze mi to w ogole nie dziala no to postanowilem sie tego pozbyc
<Wizard> Jest coś takiego, jak Lubuntu.
<EsmD> wolalem recznie, tam pewnie od siebie dodali conieco syfu procz LXDE
<EsmD> w kazdym razie, co zassac procz gnome-shell ? bo samo to nie dzialalo
<EsmD> chce tez miec zwyklego ubuntu, z gnome :P
<EsmD> Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu sie "zepsulo"... po tej aktualizacji systemu nagle zbiealo, pasek postepu isntalcji bialy, jak klika sie na tytuly zeby podswietlic - wszystko robi sie biale, zmiana motywu nie pomaga, ktos wie o co chodzi?
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> nie ktoś jakiegoś gotowca formularza kontaktowego od razu z walidacją? Wszytskie moje formularze mam w domu i nie chce mi się pisać nowego :). Oczywiście w PHP :)
<Wizard> na #php pewnie mają.
 * Wizard nie zna PHP i nie chce znać.
<EsmD> ja chcialbym html5 i php znac
<EsmD> wtedy moglbym nie tylko edytowac, ale tez twrozyc strony od podstaw <3
<bastetmilo> EsmD: nie znasz html?
<EsmD> nie
<EsmD> znam tylko podstawowe podstawy z ~2003r ;D
<EsmD> typu <body> jak wstawic obrazek, ramke, kolor, zmienic rozmiar/kolor czcionki.. :P
<EsmD> *po body przecnek
<bastetmilo> ...to co po obrazku, to już jest css
<bastetmilo> mniejsza z tym
<EsmD> nie, to bylo jakies <img costamdalej>
<EsmD> 0 css
<bastetmilo> Eh. Podstawy to Ty masz. Ale z konca lat 90'.
<EsmD> no
<EsmD> ale powiem ze sie przydaja.. w BBcode
<bastetmilo> EsmD: podobno robienia stron można się nauczyć już w dwa tygodnie. Czemu nie spróbujesz?
<bastetmilo> Ja się dziwię, że mi za to płacą, skoro każdy może to robić.
<EsmD> w dwa tygodnie to laczna ilosc godzin?:P
<EsmD> czy np. dwa tygodnie po 8 godzin
<EsmD> nie naucze sie robienia stron, bo nie mam ochoty, do tego trzeba matematyki
<EsmD> i tworzenie stron to cos wiecej niz nauka na pamiec i umiejetnosc wykorzystania  html5, php css itp
<EsmD> bastetmilo, uczysz robienia stron?
<bastetmilo> EsmD: nie. Robię strony. I jakiej matematyki trzeba?
<EsmD> w php. Kazdy jezyk wymaga tego
<EsmD> hm
<EsmD> jakby to napisac
<EsmD> takiej typu "jesli x sie zrobi tak, to y niech sie zrobi tak" i jakies dziwne matematyczne wzory..
<bastetmilo> EsmD: serio?
<bastetmilo> bo do html/css (a to wystarczy zeby zrobic stronę) matmy nie potrzeba...
<EsmD> tak serio juz nie pameitam czy to w php bylo, moze w c++
<EsmD> to tak
<EsmD> ale php?
<EsmD> w php tez sa, zwlaszcza fora
<bastetmilo> eh. Są strony, są fora, są cmsy, web aplikacje...
<bastetmilo> do zrobienia strony, strony wystarczy Ci html/css
<bastetmilo> i już.
<EsmD> przypuscmy ze chce sie nauczyc html... wystarczy pamietac tony kodu co do czego sluzy?
<bastetmilo> Nie powiedziałabym, że od razu tony.
<bastetmilo> Trzeba się nauczyć tagów, atrybutów - kilku zasad jak pisać. I voila - umiesz html.
<bastetmilo> Ale cała magia to jest jednak css. I tu zaczyna się prawdziwa zabawa :)
<EsmD> hm, to moze sprobuje - lepze to niz gadanie z ludzmi non stop na irc / gg / jabber i ogladanie filmikow jak ludzie maja smieszne wypadki
<EsmD> jaka to magia?
<EsmD> matematyka? :P
<EsmD> chociaz nie, jak ogladalem ostatnio style do phpBB i css to bylo dosyc zrozumiale nawet dla mnie
<bastetmilo> EsmD: magia - w sensie największa frajda, zabawa
<EsmD> a
<EsmD> no tu sie zgodze tak na oko.
<jacekowski> http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/649219
<EsmD> znasz jakies normalne poradniki bez tony smieci?
<bastetmilo> EsmD: oczywiście. Proszę http://www.w3.org/TR/2011/WD-html5-20110525/
<EsmD> bastetmilo, ladne, szkoda ze po angielsku :P
<EsmD> dzieki
<bastetmilo> EsmD: po polsku masz kurs Pawła Wimmera
<bastetmilo> korzystałam z niego jakieś 10 czy 12 lat temu, ale teraz podobno jest aktualny
<EsmD> bastetmilo, co sadzisz o tej? Widzialas? http://slides.html5rocks.com/#landing-slide
<bastetmilo> EsmD: oczywiście, że widziałam. ALe to nie jest podręcznik.
<bastetmilo> Ani kurs.
<unx> Heloł
<unx> jak wyłączyć narzędzie do obsługi dysków, od tygodnia wywala mi powiadomienie że dysk ledwo dyszy:P
<unx> nie wiem czy to nie jest jakiś błąd, ponieważ po wyłączeniu powiadomienia, ok lub anuluj wywala znowu i tak potrafi pokazać 10 okienek na raz
<Wizard> Uh. W życiu na oczy nie widziałem.
<mucha090> kurcze coś tutaj za cicho
<mucha090> żyjecie ludziska?
<bastetmilo> nie
<mucha090> o, hej bastetmilo :)
<bastetmilo> mucha090: my się znamy, czy co?
<mucha090> to tak z grzeczności
<bastetmilo> ah
<mucha090> pare lat temu bawiłem się tutaj w dr house no ale... stwierdziłem że nie wypada być chamski, zwłaszcza przy kobietach
<bastetmilo> tak?
<bastetmilo> A to nie Ciebie wywalili z trollowni ostatnio?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Czelą lasia.
<ftpd> O właśnie, zapomniałem wejść na trollownię.
<mucha090> yyyy....
<bastetmilo> ftpd: siemka chłopaczku
<ftpd> Nie jego. Logi nie potwierdzają.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Weź mi napraw.
<mucha090> powitać ftpd
<mucha090> kurcze powiem wam że z znalezieniem dobrego i darmowego serwera shell ssh jest trudne
<wqq> "dobry i darmowy"
<wqq> zdecyduj się :D
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie jego? "mucha090 was kicked from #trollownia by gjm"
<bastetmilo> mucha090: ja mam dobry i za darmo ;)
<mucha090> bastetmilo:  ale nie byłem tam chamski
<mucha090> bastetmilo: serio?
<bastetmilo> mucha090: nie wiem jaki byłeś. Nie chciało mi się czytać.
<wqq> jak chcesz dobry i darmowy, to msisz pytać "po znajomości"
<bastetmilo> właśnie. Ja mam "po znajomości".
<wqq> bo tak to żadna "googlowalna" szelownia nie jest godna polecenia
<wqq> z tych darmowych oczywiście
<mucha090> wqq: zapewne tak, jak patrzyłem to pare mi pokazało dysyć fajnych jak na moje wymagania (gg, xmpp, irc)
<mucha090> tylko że teraz są pozamykane :P
<bastetmilo> ale przecież shelle nie są strasznie drogie
<wqq> mucha090: jeżeli potrzebujesz tylko do tego, to płatne są bardzo tanie
<wqq> 3zł miesiac
 * bastetmilo wraca do walidacji formularza
<mucha090> wqq: gdzie? szukałem tanich ale mnie najwyraźniej google nie lubi
<wqq> nie, 8zł miesiac
<wqq> ale i tak warto imo
<wqq> mucha090: mydevil.net
<wqq> kup sobie na miesiąc, potestuj
<mucha090> wqq: poza tym to do zwykłego irc, gg lub xmpp to nie opłaca się dokłądać kasy
<wqq> jakby co, przedłużysz
<mucha090> *dokładać
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> 8 pln.
<ftpd> Ale "kasa".
<ftpd> Jesteś jakimś gimolem, że masz takie podejście?
<wqq> no raczej nigdzie nie znajdziesz serwera xmpp, gg i irc w jednym
<wqq> za darmo
<bastetmilo> 8 zł to ile? Dwa piwa?
<wqq> poza tym, za te 8zł masz znacznie więcej
<ftpd> Nie no, trzy takie już w miarę.
<wqq> przynajmniej w tej szelowni, co Ci pokazałem
<ftpd> W sensie nie volty, ale też nie hajnekeny.
<mucha090> bastetmilo: no przesadziłaś, za 8zł masz 4 piwa
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> Jesteś gimolem.
<ftpd> I pijesz voly.
<ftpd> s/voly/volty/
<mucha090> ftpd: nie.... trzy korony nie są złe
<mucha090> :P
<ftpd> Jak śpiewał klasyk - "vip czy żywiec wszystko jedno, vip czy żywiec wszystko jedno, <brzydkie słowo> się na pewno, early in the morning".
<mucha090> heh:P
<wqq> masz jeszcze shellmix.com, ale to to raczej nie jest stabilne
<bastetmilo> po co są / w tym => /[^0-9]/ ?
<ftpd> Ja sprzedaję konta nieznajomym za jednorazową opłata 2 dych :P
<wqq> częste ddosy, jakieś hacki
<wqq> pady
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Bo zapis // najczęściej oznacza, że w środku jest regexp.
<bastetmilo> mucha090: pijesz piwo za 2 zł?
<mucha090> bastetmilo: to zależy kiedy
<wqq> na kolację z dziewczyną pewnie kelerisy na stół wyciąga :>
<ftpd> bastetmilo: W sensie if a = "b", to wtedy "b" musi być konkretnym stringiem "b". Jak jest if a = /b/ oznacza, że będzie się próbować zmatchować do regexpa.
<mucha090> bastetmilo: gdy już wracam z imprezy to w tedy moge się go napić
<ftpd> Co to kelerisy?
<mucha090> wqq: możesz i mnie oświecić?
<ftpd> On nie ma dziewczyny. Siedzi pół nocy ucząc się c++ z jakiejś przykrej stronki z okropną szatą graficzną albo szukając 'darmowego shella'.
<wqq> Keleris to tani siarkofrut z Biedronki
<mucha090> ftpd: nie siedze pół nocy ucząc się c++
<mucha090> ftpd: ostatnio tak mam że nie moge zasnąć
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dzięki
<wqq> najtaniej to wyjdzie Ci samemu taki serwer postawić. I przy okazji się czegoś nauczysz
<ftpd> wqq: Widzisz? Ale tego o dziewczynie nie zanegował :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: może ma chłopaka, a Ty się naśmiewasz.
<wqq> wpierniczasz jakiegoś starego kompa do piwnicy, wkładasz kartę wifi - nie musisz kabli ciągnąć, za prąd płaci cała wspólnota mieszkaniowa :>
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nazywasz go chłopakiem, a może on ma na imię Pszemek !!
<mucha090> nie no :/ bastetmilo nie jestem gejem
<mucha090> ftpd: a dziewczyny chwilowo nie mam
<ftpd> mucha090: Niezbyt mnie to interesuje, wybacz.
<mucha090> wqq: właśnie jakbym miał taką możliwość to bym tak zrobił:P
<mucha090> chyba znów sobie zmienie nicka na dr-house :P
<mucha090> będzie wiadome jakiej jestem płci i jaką mam orientacje
<wqq> no nie wiadomo, imo house miał ciągoty do wilsona
<ftpd> Doktor House jest w sumie nieco przykry.
<mucha090> ftpd: jest chamski
<ftpd> I lansowanie się "siema, mam nicka dr-house, więc jestem CHAMSKI, bicz" też jest nieco przykre.
<ftpd> mucha090: Ty nie jesteś chamski. Ty jesteś młodocianym wannabe ;-)
<mucha090> ftpd: nie, wiesz tak robią gimbusy :P
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/articles/l-sed1.xml część pierwsza i druga, jak chcesz się nauczyć, jak jesteś leniwa, to pod listingiem 1.4 i pod 1.11 w drugiej części masz kluczowe tabelki
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: dzięki.
<Wizard> ftpd: Oganij sie.
<Wizard> Ogarnij*
<ftpd> Wizard: W sensie że co?
<ftpd> Lol, Rogucki wydał nową płytę!
<Wizard> Po jaki siusiak się wdajesz w takie pyskówki w ogóle?
<Wizard> Taki duży, a nie wie, że trolla się nie karmi?
<ftpd> Bo mi się nudzi i nie chce mi się iść po fajki, a chce mi się palić.
<ftpd> To się szlajam po internetach.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: w sumie znacznie dłuższe i lepiej opisujące problem będzie http://nl3.php.net/manual/en/reference.pcre.pattern.syntax.php
<bastetmilo> pytanie za 100 punktów. Dlaczego mój formularz nie działa?
<ftpd> Ej, ale Kasia tylko spytała, po co regexpy są w //.
<ftpd> A Ty jej seda wciskasz.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: widzisz. Bo on sobie chyba postanowił, że ja muszę się w koncu nauczyć wyrażeń regularnych.
<bastetmilo> ;)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: E tam, po co? .* zmatchuje Ci wszystko, co zechcesz.
<ftpd> Ja tak na rozmowie do allegra zrobiłem. Miałem w teście napisać regexpa, który zmatchuje 3 podane stringi. Zabrakło mi czasu (bo m. in. na tym polega ten test :P), to wpisałem .*
<bastetmilo> ftpd: sprawa honoru? Nie wiem. Zapytaj się :)
<ftpd> I dostałem połowę punktów za to zadanie.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Się? Chyba jednak jego?
<bastetmilo> Pan Poprawiacz
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was pisał już aplikacje pod Ubuntu Software Center? (dev account)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Zawsze i wszędzie. Napraw mi!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: co Ty masz z tym "Napraw mi"?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No bo mi nie działa.
<bastetmilo> co Ci nie działa?
<ftpd> Część przeniesionego serwisu.
<bastetmilo> (a mi działa. Oczywiście zapomniałam dopisać jedno name)
<ftpd> Po przepięciu ruchu na przeniesione maszyny część serwisu działa, a część nie.
<ftpd> I już.
<ftpd> Zero pomysłów, czemu.
<ftpd> Skoro wszystko na LB wpada do jednego worka i tak, to albo działałoby wszystko, albo nic.
<ftpd> A tu psikus - nie działa pół.
<bastetmilo> jak pół może nie działać?
<ftpd> No normalnie.
<ftpd> x.example.com działa, y.example.com wali 503.
<ftpd> Gdzie i to i to wskazuje na jednego ipka.
<ftpd> I konfiguracja wirtualek w apache jest identyczna.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> zapomniałeś gdzieś dać .
<ftpd> Najgorsze, że nie mam wjazdu do konfiguracji tych maszyn. No ale chłopaki mówią, że jest na 100% dobrze.
<BlessJah> ftpd: bo mimo że to tutek seda, to ja właśnie z niego nauczyłem się i seda i regexa
<bastetmilo> i uwierzyłeś im?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Polecam książkę 'sed i awk'.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: przecież wszyscy kłamią :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja nie kłamię :(
<BlessJah> hejtuję awka :]
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jak Ty nie kłamiesz, to Ciebie okłamują.
<bastetmilo> a mój formularz się wysypał na walidacji. Pięknie.
<BlessJah> co masz zwalidować?
<bastetmilo> wszystko
<BlessJah> .* lapie wszystko
<bastetmilo> musze dopisać sensowny komunikaty błędów to może będzie lepiej
<ftpd> 14:10:52 |        ftpd   | bastetmilo: E tam, po co? .* zmatchuje Ci wszystko, co zechcesz.
<bastetmilo> sensowne*
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Pierwszy!
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> BlessJah: ^^^
<BlessJah> wiem
<bastetmilo> mam już napisaną walidacje emaila, a reszta ma sprawdzic tylko czy coś jest czy nie
<BlessJah> no to . wystarczy
<BlessJah> .+ ewentualnie
<BlessJah> ale JS czy w czym tam piszesz musi mieć możliwośc sprawdzania czy kontrolki nie są puste
<ftpd> Ej, a można robić coś na kształt (aa)*?
<BlessJah> jakiś isset()
<bastetmilo> validacje JS już mam
<bastetmilo> robie teraz php
<ftpd> Bo a* to wiadomo. A jakbym chciał dowolną ilość występujących po sobie stringów aa?
<BlessJah> ftpd: tak, powinno działać
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % echo "dupa abcabc cipa" | sed -e 's/(abc)*/xxx/'
<ftpd> dupa abcabc cipa
<ftpd> nie teges
<BlessJah>  echo aaaaaaaauaaa|sed -n 's/\(aa\)\+/e/gp'
<BlessJah> ucieczkuj
<ftpd> Nadal nie.
<BlessJah> działa
<BlessJah> * znaczy również zero
<BlessJah> xxxdupa abcabc cipa
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % echo "dupa abcabc cipa" | sed -e 's/\(abc\)\+/xxx/'
<ftpd> dupa abcabc cipa
<BlessJah> 1426 ~$ echo "dupa abcabc cipa" | sed -e 's/\(abc\)\+/xxx/'
<BlessJah> dupa xxx cipa
<BlessJah> masz dziwnego seda oO
<ftpd> O, no.
<ftpd> Na linuksie pojszlo.
<BlessJah> tamto to było bsd?
<bastetmilo> ^[A-Z0-9._%-]+@[A-Z0-9._%-]+\.[A-Z]{2,4}$  <= czy to jest OK?
<BlessJah> można procent w mailu?
<ftpd> A czemu [A-Z]{2,4} na koniec?
<BlessJah> ftpd: domena
<BlessJah> TLD
<ftpd> A jak będzie jezus.kocha.pl?
<ftpd> W sensie dwa człony przed tld?
<BlessJah> to wtedy nie zatrybi
<ftpd> To nie zmaczy.
<ftpd> Dałbym po @ właśnie ([A-Z0-9].)+
<ftpd> I potem tld
<BlessJah> ftpd: tfu
<BlessJah> zadziała
<BlessJah> [A-Z0-9._%-]+
<ftpd> No, bo tam kropka jest.
<BlessJah> tylko czy procent jest dopuszczalny w mailu i domenie
<BlessJah> to zadziała dla mama.tez..kocha.pl (dwie kropki celowo)
<ftpd> No i czemu jest A-Z, a nie ma a-z?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zmieniasz wszystkie znaki na duże?
<bastetmilo> zmieniłam to na ^[^\W][a-zA-Z0-9_]+(\.[a-zA-Z0-9_]+)*\@[a-zA-Z0-9_]+(\.[a-zA-Z0-9_]+)*\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}$
<BlessJah> robi się ciekawie :]
<bastetmilo> nadal nie działa... więc coś innego musiałam zepsuć
<ftpd> _ w domenie?
<BlessJah> czemu nie?
<BlessJah> to że nikt nie stosuje, nie znaczy że nie można
<ftpd> The only valid characters for a domain name are letters, numbers and a hyphen (-). Other special characters like the underscore (_) or an exclamation mark (!) are NOT permitted.
<bastetmilo> pfffff
<ftpd> "Przepraszam".
<BlessJah> hm... masz rację
<BlessJah> zawsze wydawało mi się że underscore jest legalny
<bastetmilo> już chyba wiem, czemu nie działa
<ftpd> Polańskiemu się wydawało, że miała 18 lat...
<BlessJah> ^[a-zA-Z0-9_-]+(\.[a-zA-Z0-9_+-]+)*\@[a-zA-Z0-9-_]+(\.[a-zA-Z0-9_]+)*\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}$
<BlessJah> coś jeszcze do poprawy?
<ftpd> Po co przed małpą tak?
<BlessJah> skopiowałem
<BlessJah> nie pozwoli to na raz..dwa@
<ftpd> a co jest złego w raz..dwa@?
<BlessJah> przed małpą chyba niepotrzebne, za już przydatne
<ftpd> Może ktoś chce takiego maila?
<BlessJah> ^[a-zA-Z0-9_.+-]+*\@[a-zA-Z0-9_-]+(\.[a-zA-Z0-9_-]+)*\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}$
<BlessJah> coś jeszcze?
<BlessJah> ^[a-zA-Z0-9_.+-]+\@[a-zA-Z0-9_-]+(\.[a-zA-Z0-9_-]+)*\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}$
<BlessJah> gwiazdeczkę za dużo było
<ftpd> Ślicznie.
<ftpd> Teraz skocz mi po fajki.
<BlessJah> jakby stare dobre ^.*\@.*\..*$ nie działało
<BlessJah> ftpd: na razie kombinuję jak kupić chleb
<ftpd> Ale ale.
<ftpd> Weź to _ zza @ kilim.
<BlessJah> ^[a-zA-Z0-9_.+-]+\@[a-zA-Z0-9-]+(\.[a-zA-Z0-9-]+)*\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}$
<ftpd> Wybornie.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Podano do stołu.
<BlessJah> dwa grosze w portfelu, 23gr w kieszeni
<ftpd> 22 pln na koncie, premia roczna w nadziei.
<BlessJah> utrzymujesz rodzinę?
<ftpd> Spodziewałem się, że będzie wcześniej, to nakupowałem gadżetów i książek.
<ftpd> Ma być dziś lub jutro, chcę dziś.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie. Utrzymuję swoją samicę (niepracującą studentkę bez stypendium) w zakresie knajpy/fajek czasami. Dach nad głową i jedzenie ma od rodziców.
<ftpd> Czyli w sumie wszystko idzie na mnie.
<bastetmilo> Mam bułkę z szynką. Mogę się podzielić :>
<ftpd> Ja mam zupkę chińską. I tesco obok, a w tesco za 22 pln można kupić pół świata.
<ftpd> Tyle, że a) nie chce mi się iść; b) pracuję dziś home office i powinienem tu siedzieć.
<bastetmilo> Ja obok też mam tesko. Ale tam tylko po soczek chodzę :)
<BlessJah> wracam do nawyku pakowania drobnych z reszty do losowej kieszeni losowego elementu odzieży
<BlessJah> ftpd: jak dach i żarcie od rodziców, to się nie musisz martwić
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a Ty co? Utrzymujesz jakąś studnetke, że na chleb Ci nie starcza?
<ftpd> BlessJah: O samicy mówiłem. Ja się utrzymuję sam.
<BlessJah> [...] Dach nad głową i jedzenie ma od rodziców.
<BlessJah> tfu, kurde już widzę
<bastetmilo> szlag mnie trafi.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: kobiety są drogie w utrzymaniu
<bastetmilo> są.
<bastetmilo> Dlatego najlepsze są takie, co się same utrzymują ;)
<BlessJah> nawet jeśli się same utrzymują, bądź jak u ftpd, są utrzymywane przez rodziców
<BlessJah> przecież w restauracji czy knajpie takiej nie dam płacić za siebie
<ftpd> Ja tam daję.
<ftpd> :P
<kichawa> http://paste.ofcode.org/f3bTXaPzTSQ82GPtfaiPdW
<ftpd> To nie etap słodkich randeczek, jesteśmy ze sobą kilka lat. Płaci ten, kto ma, proste. Dziś ja, jutro ona.
<BlessJah> ftpd: widzisz, ja wolę jak to dziewczyna mi daje
<ftpd> kichawa: Yyy... i?
<kichawa> ftpd: 150zl
<ftpd> A. To może napisz tam, że to oferta sprzedaży?
<bastetmilo> Mój facet płaci za mnie. Ale ja przelewam większość wypłaty na nasze wspólne konto :)
<ftpd> O, właśnie o tym mówię. Moja się dorzuca, jak ma. Bo jak tylko ja będę płacił, to nie wyrobię.
<bastetmilo> Dobra. Wykomentowałam walidacje emaila i formularz poszedł.
<bastetmilo> czyli coś mam źle
<bastetmilo> nie wiem co
<bastetmilo> jak zwykle
<ftpd> A wzięłaś tego redzia od BlessJaha?
<kichawa> pewnie walidacje ;)
<BlessJah> W plecaku masz: dobry nóż, kiepski nóż, śrubokręt, skasowany bilet, latarka, notes, pompkę, 0.27PLN, mapę miasta
<BlessJah> ftpd: prawdopodobnie w php też trzeba coś uciec
<ftpd> Od php trzeba ucieć :F
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wziełam
 * Matan[M] wzbudza respekt wśród sąsiadów, wylazł z domu
<bastetmilo> zaraz wkleje ten syfisty kod - teraz mamy zebranie
<BlessJah> jakie błędy wywala?
<Rozentrop> witam
<Rozentrop> którt dram ratio jest najszybszy ? 1:1.50 ,1:2.00 ,1:1.20 ,1:1.60 ?
<ftpd> gjm: Nasz kolega kretyn ma nowego nicka!
<Rozentrop> nie jesteśmy na ty szmato
<Rozentrop> rzezańcu
<BlessJah> czego tu szukasz?
<ftpd> Yay.
<BlessJah> nikt ci nie pomoże, jeśli będziesz się tak ciskał
<Rozentrop> wypierdalaj
<Rozentrop> :D
<shpaq> tpnet.pl wiele wyjaśnia
<bastetmilo> http://pastebin.com/rSMs0Haz - problematyczne linie: 6, 7, 8 :)
<kichawa> brzydkie wciecia
<bastetmilo> kichawa: i dlatego to nie działa?
<BlessJah> http://codepad.org/F6cRO2iy
<BlessJah> ale jeszcze chwilka
<kichawa> bastetmilo: php leje na wciecia
<bastetmilo> kichawa: wiem. To było pytanie retoryczne.
<bastetmilo> ale Twój komentarz był głupi i nic nie wniósł
<kichawa> wciecia sa bardzo wazne
<kichawa> ;D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: poza tym, że masz 'regex' miast '/regex/', to u mnie działa wszystko
<mucha090> ftpd: czy mógłbym się dowiedzieć co to jest za niezbyt miły człek?
<ftpd> mucha090: W sensie kto? Ja?
<mucha090> ftpd z/w
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: wiszę Ci piwo/herbate/kawe co tam chcesz.
<ftpd> Co to jest z/w?
<bastetmilo> zaraz wracam
<ftpd> Yyyy.
<ftpd> Zaraz wracam to brb?
<bastetmilo> nie. To jest be right back
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Znaczy to samo.
<kichawa> nie da sie ukryc
<bastetmilo> Oczywiście zaczeło się od pytanie o / i skonczyło na /
<BlessJah> 1valid+adress_with-all.features908@long-but.valid.domain.name123.co
<BlessJah> jeśli chodzi o poprawność, to jest dosyć skuteczny
<BlessJah> nie chce mi się sprawdzać nieskuteczności
<bastetmilo> spoko. Dzięki za pomoc. To mi wystarczy.
<bastetmilo> jeszcze sobie nr telefonu zrobie
<BlessJah> na 10 nieprawidłowych (każdy w inny sposób) jest 10 trafień, więc spoko
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZKaR-9Kt4&ob=av2n
<ftpd> Jezu, jak tyle ludzi mogło przyjść na coś takiego?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a kto to jest?
<ftpd> Jakiś Pan.
<ftpd> Ale weź wyczekaj do refrenu.
<bastetmilo> ciek ciere rekciek?
<ftpd> Pan symuluje ruchy frykcyjne i/lub onanizm i woła ciep cierepciep.
<ftpd> NIE ROZUMIEM.
<bastetmilo> a to nie jest ten koleś od ai se eu tu pego ?
<ftpd> Nie.
<bastetmilo> brzmi podobnie
<ftpd> Nosa nosa to przynajmniej nie ciepcierep
<bastetmilo> ah, faktycznie
<ftpd> Idę po papierochy, brb.
<mucha090> ufff
<mucha090> sorki
<mucha090> ogólnie to mi chodziło o Rozentropa, cóż to za człowieczek był?
<mucha090> bo zauważyłem że wy go znacie
<mucha090> najbardziej mnie dziwi to, że  jakim cudem taki człek wszedł tutaj i zaczął przeklinać
<bastetmilo> mucha090: normalnie. Napisał /join #ubuntu-pl i wszedł.
<bastetmilo> No. Zniknęła mi ikona sublime z panelu :/
<bastetmilo> dobra. To teraz została mi kapcza :(
<mucha090> nie no ok... bardziej mi chodziło o to że jeśli was znał, to czemu go nie zbanowaliście wcześniej?
<mucha090> przecież to jest tylko jedno małe polecenie, a już taki człek który jest wredny, by tego kanału na oczy nie zobaczył
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: a masz już telefon?
<BlessJah> http://codepad.org/PudZjb16
<BlessJah> ftpd: ^
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: erm. No można powiedzieć że mam... ale taki upośledzony :>
<BlessJah> jeśli ftpd się nie przyczepi, to masz pełnoprawny
<BlessJah> powinien łapać
<BlessJah> powinien łapać dla większości krajów, ale zaprojektowane dla polskiej numeracji
<bastetmilo> wyłącze js i sprawdze
<BlessJah> można trzy cyfry kierunku dać (+123), potem dokładnie 7 lub 9 cyfr
<bastetmilo> ale coś zrypałam z ifem
<BlessJah> może rzeczywiście powinienem wpisać w CV znajomośc php?
<bastetmilo> ah. Oczwyiście zapomniałam dopisać jedną rzecz.
<bastetmilo> Przecież PHP to wiocha i obciach
<bastetmilo> syf, kiła, mogiła
<BlessJah> ale można na tym zarabiać pieniądze
<bastetmilo> Owszem
<BlessJah> a za pieniądze można kupić chleb
<bastetmilo> Oczywiście, że tak. Moja wypowiedz była sarkastyczna.
<BlessJah> bbl
<bastetmilo> o, proszę http://www.infopraca.pl/praca/programista-php/wroclaw/7429962
<bastetmilo> ostatna oferta miała widełki 3.5k - 6k
<bastetmilo> i też PHP
<bastetmilo> no ale... PHP to nie język programowania i w ogóle
<BlessJah> doświadczenie wykształcenie i umowa na czas nieokreślony mnie skreślają
<BlessJah> ja szukam czegoś do końca września
<bastetmilo> To nie możesz szukać czegoś np. na zlecenia przez net? Albo jakieś płatne praktyki?
<bastetmilo> albo freelancerka?
<BlessJah> sesja, ostatni egzamin trzeba zaliczyć
<acidChrist> elo
<bastetmilo> W ogóle w maju chciałam odesłać do jakiegoś studenta/licealisty klienta - nikt nie chciał go wziąć
<acidChrist> panowie ubuntu12.04. Jest problem z zainstalowaniem sun-java6. Dostaje bledy z repozytorium ferramroberto
<BlessJah> klienta czy studenta?
<bastetmilo> klienta
<bastetmilo> jakieś takie małe bzdetne zlecenie
<bastetmilo> pare stówek
<bastetmilo> ja nie mam czasu
<bastetmilo> a oni "Nie"
<BlessJah> acidChrist: sun-java wywalono z repo, zainstaluj openjre
<bastetmilo> o_O
<acidChrist> BlessJah: se chyba jaja robisz
<acidChrist> czemu to tak
<acidChrist> przeciez open jest nieciekawe
<BlessJah> krytyczna luka w javie, której nie chcieli załatać
<acidChrist> co za kurwy
<acidChrist> i co, teraz mam sie z open uzerac
<acidChrist> ja pierdole
<BlessJah> Oracle (Sun) Java 6 is no longer available to be distributed by Ubuntu, because of license issues.
<BlessJah> jednak license-issues
<acidChrist> no jaj se nie rubcie
<acidChrist> zajebiscie
<BlessJah> róbcie
<acidChrist> BlessJah: sory ze zyje;p
<bastetmilo> mwahaha - Fruit Ninja na iPadzie :)
<acidChrist> generalnie dzieki za info
<acidChrist> BlessJah: V
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> ze strony suna pewnie będzie można pobrać, ale generalnie nie wiem co złego jest w opnjdk
<acidChrist> wolne toto
<acidChrist> BlessJah: probowales kiedys eclipse na tym odpalic
<acidChrist> ciagle jakies bledy, spiecia
<BlessJah> eclipse samo w sobie jest wolne
<acidChrist> widzialem jakies statystyki odnosnie silnikow
<acidChrist> ibm i sun najlepiej wypadaly
<acidChrist> przy czym open byl jak zolw
<BlessJah> szukaj w google, są poradniki jak zainstalować sunowskiego
<acidChrist> BlessJah: juz przerylem kilka
<BlessJah> ale najbezpieczniej nie kombinować
<gjm> Re
<bastetmilo> gjm: hej. Przyszedłeś zrobić porządek?
<gjm> acidChrist robi problemy?
<gjm> Pamiętaj
<acidChrist> welkome back:D
<BlessJah> 4 minuty?
<acidChrist> BlessJah: musialem wyprostowac pare spraw z gjm i juz sie lubimy:D
<acidChrist> hehehe
<acidChrist> chyba
<gjm> Nie powiedziałem że Cię lubię :f
<acidChrist> do nastepnego bana
<BlessJah> wyleciałeś za przeklinanie na kanale i ogólnie niską kulturę osobistą
<gjm> BlessJah: Upomniałem go, zobaczymy
<acidChrist> BlessJah: no juz padlem na kolana za to;p
<acidChrist> mocne postanowienie poprawy i takie tam;)
<BlessJah> zero skruchy jak widzę
<BlessJah> bbl
<acidChrist> BlessJah: naprawde zle mi z tym, ze sie tak zle zachowywalem.
<acidChrist> postaram sie wpasowac w tlum;)
<gjm> Dobra, EOT
<gjm> Bo mnie to irytuje
<bastetmilo> gjm: a tego poprzedniego?
<bastetmilo> aaa. Sam sobie polazł juz
<acidChrist> generalnie sporawy kanalik
<gjm> Boże, znowu on
<acidChrist> nie wiedczialem, ze pl ma taki spory kanalik
<gjm> Że też tacy jak on mają internet
<acidChrist> gjm: niestety od 15stu lat
<acidChrist> czym bysmy byli gdyby nie internet;p
<acidChrist> :D
<gjm> Nie rozmawiam o Tobie, ani z Tobą
<spoofy> acidChrist: błąd - czym byłby internet gdyby nie "my"..
<spoofy> o/
<acidChrist> spoofy: sie error mowi;)
<acidChrist> heh
<acidChrist> spoofy: fakt, strasznie zasmiecony. Glowa mala
<acidChrist> brakuje starych czasow. Dobrze bylo
<spoofy> moim zdaniem powinien być egzamin od providera na odblokowanie ruchu innego niż http.. to by załatwiło sprawę
<acidChrist> mocne
<acidChrist> juz widze te lapowki jak na prawo jazdy;)
<bastetmilo> Jak można doznać kontuzji ręki w mojej pracy... o_O
<acidChrist> bastetmilo: za malo pracy za duzo filmow;)
<gjm> Za dużo gadania, za mało sensu
<gjm> Jakieś ciśnienie niskie chyba
<bastetmilo> acidChrist: nie ogladam filmów w pracy. Zresztą czemu od tego miałabym sobie coś zrobić w rękę?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Do czego toto?
<bastetmilo> ale boli jak cholera
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: http://wpzlecenia.pl/ - czasem wpadają tam takie małe bzdetki za pare stówek
<BlessJah> ftpd: phone_check mówi samo za siebie?
<ftpd> Nie.
<BlessJah> no to walidacja numeru telefonu
<ftpd> Ale walidacja _czego_ w tym numerze telefonu?
<BlessJah> numeru
<ftpd> W sensie czy podany string jest numerem telefonu?
<BlessJah> tak
<ftpd> Ok. A po co mi to?
<BlessJah> 123 to nie numer, cała moja linia też nie
<ftpd> Napisałeś:
<ftpd> 15:58:08 |    BlessJah   | http://codepad.org/PudZjb16
<ftpd> 15:58:42 |    BlessJah   | ftpd: ^
<ftpd> A ja nie wiem, po co mi walidacja numeru telefonu. Jakiegokolwiek.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: żebyś sprawdził, czy dobrze jest
<BlessJah> bastetmilo potrzebuje, jeśli się nie przyczepisz to najpewniej jest ok
<ftpd> Ale ja nie mam pojęcia o php...
<ftpd> To jak Wam mogę kod debugować? ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale chodzi tylko o regex
<ftpd> A. To ja nie wiedziałem, nie było mnie.
<bastetmilo> To musisz bardziej uważać :>
<ftpd> btw...
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % php gowno.php
<ftpd> Parse error: parse error, expecting `')'' in /Users/ftpd/gowno.php on line 7
<BlessJah> z php to tam tylko kasowanie spacji i minusów jest ważne
<ftpd> Generalnie nie wiem. Ja uznaję tylko zapis +48 500 600 700
<BlessJah> ja uznaję też (+483) 200-900-100
<ftpd> Trzycyfrowy?
<ftpd> Nie znałem.
<BlessJah> są
<ftpd> Wierzę.
<ftpd> Nie znoszę, jak ktoś mi podaje numer 500234134
<ftpd> bo muszę powiększać tekst.
<ftpd> :P
<acidChrist> co tam panowie macie za problem z php?
<ftpd> Żadnego.
<acidChrist> ok.
<ftpd> \\(?\\+?[0-9]{2,3}\\)
<ftpd> Co to jest to ? tutaj?
<ftpd> I po co tyle ucieczek?
<BlessJah> php wymaga podwójnych
<ftpd> \(\+[0-9]{2,3}\)
<BlessJah> możesz dać (28) +28 i (+28) a nawet 28
<ftpd> To, rozumiem, kierunkowy.
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> nawias i plus nieobowiązkowe
<ftpd> Nadal nie rozumiem, czemu po nawiasie sie ?
<BlessJah> zero lub raz
<ftpd> A.
<BlessJah> {0,1}
<ftpd> zero lub raz nawiasów, zero lub raz plusów, 2-3 cyfry, zero lub raz nawiasów.
<BlessJah> tak
<bastetmilo> jade do domu. Już się napracowałam dziś. bbl
<BlessJah> zadziała dla +48) i (48, ale ktoś kopiując może i tak uciąć jeden z nawiasów, więc nie aż tak tragiczny błąd
<BlessJah> it's not a bug, it's a feature
<ftpd> Potem siedem cyferek, spoko.
<ftpd> A po co potem jeszcze opcjonalne dwie cyferki?
<ftpd> Jak cyferek w numerze jest dziewięć (w .pl)?
<BlessJah> stacjonarne mają siedem
<ftpd> Nieprawda.
<ftpd> Stacjonarne mają 9.
<BlessJah> mają siedem
<ftpd> Hint: 'kierunkowy' jest integralną częścią numeru.
<BlessJah> plus kierunek
<ftpd> Czyli mają dziewięć.
<acidChrist> sory, ze sie wtrace, ale zastanawiam sie po co zabieracie sie za validacje numerow. To i tak w efekcie nic nie daje. Jesli ktos bedzie chcial podac niepravidlowy to i tak przed tym nie uciekniecie
<ftpd> Valid numer w .pl ma 9 cyferek. Tyle.
<acidChrist> opcjonalnie najlepiej zrobic dwa osobne pola na kierunek i reszte swiata
<ftpd> acidChrist: Bo możemy. W byciu geekiem nie chodzi o 'po co to robisz', tylko 'jak to zrobić najfajniej'.
<BlessJah> kierunek user może podać w nawiasie albo z plusem i wtedy złapie go pierwsza część
<ftpd> No to user jest głupi.
<BlessJah> ftpd: poza tym ktoś może komórkę za granicę próbować podać
<ftpd> ;-)
<acidChrist> ftpd: bycie geekiem nie wbija sie w ramy biznesowe, chyba ze po godzinach;p
<ftpd> Thu Jun 14 17:21:13 CEST 2012
<ftpd> Jest po godzinach.
<BlessJah> ftpd: http://roflcopter.pl/1143
<acidChrist> ftpd: sory, u mnie jeste dopiero 16:21;)
<ftpd> To nie moja wina. Kanał jest -pl, obowiązuje CEST.
<acidChrist> ftpd: jakos to przezyje;p
<ftpd> acidChrist: Wisi mi to :P
<acidChrist> ftpd: nie spinaj sie
<gjm> To nie zachowuj się tak jakbyś był naszym kumplem
<ftpd> gjm++
<grek1> cze zna sie ktos na wy reg ? mam taki problem http://wklej.to/gJxNG
<ftpd> Co to jest wy reg?
<ftpd> Dlaczego stawiasz spację przed '?'?
<gjm> grek1: Bierzesz się za gotowce i wołasz o pomoc? Pytaj autora
<acidChrist> gjm: chcialem pomoc, tyle.
<ftpd> gjm: Co to jest wy reg?
<gjm> Mnie pytasz?
<ftpd> ;-)
<grek1> Wyrażenia regularne
<grek1> bo to z nimi chyba jest problem tzn z tym nawiasem kwadratowym
<gjm> grek1: regexp
<gjm> Jak już coś
<grek1> tzn w sumie to zaputanie nie jest bardzo skomplikowane nawet jak na moja mini znajomość tematu ale czemu to nie działa nie wiem
<grek1> "normalny" parametr zmienia , a parametr z [] nie  tzn &aaa=vvv& zmieni ale &a[b]=c& już nie
<ftpd> Bo [ jest znakiem specjalnyum w regexpie?
<grek1> czyli w tej zmiennej wchodzącej dać a\[b\]=c ?
<ftpd> Znowu napisałeś spację przez znakiem zapytania. Radź sobie sam.
<grek1> jak spacje ?
<gjm> Tak: Zapytanie *spacja* *znak zapytania*
<ftpd> gjm: Istnieje szansa, że on się odnosi do swojego regexpa :P
<gjm> Też tak sądzę
<grek1> aha o to Ci idzie ok będę dawał bez spacji
<gjm> A przy okazji bez przecinków
<gjm> Po co ich używać? Mniej klikania
<BlessJah> 13 tyś przecinków?
<grek1> to może podpowie ktoś jak zrobić żeby to zadziałało var a = 'aaa[s]aaa';  a.replace('s','a'):
<grek1> w javascript
<acidChrist> grek1: dostajesz jakis blad?
<acidChrist> ten kod powinien ci dzialac bez zazutu
<mucha090> mam od was takie pytanko
<mucha090> kto z was używa na chwile obecną linuxa?
<bastetandroid> Ja
<acidChrist> ja
<mucha090> ok
<mucha090> to teraz bym was prosił o przetestowanie tego programiku http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=225&t=158807
<mucha090> pobierzcie wersje stable2.1
<mucha090> ona jest najnowsza
<bastetandroid> Ja nie moge bo nie jestem na Ubuntu
<mucha090> to nie jest tylko na ubuntu
<mucha090> to jest na linuxa
<mucha090> ale ok
<gjm> BOŻE
<acidChrist> mucha090: ja mam pare minut do konca roboty i koniec kary na dzisiaj wiec sory
<mucha090> tak słucham:P
<BlessJah> na linuksie to autor prosi cię o zainstalowanie wirusa
<Wizard> E, nieprawda.
<jacekowski> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1171453/potega-pradu-elektrycznego/
<jacekowski> komentarze FTW
<BlessJah> mucha090: zainwestuj w jakiegoś gita
<jacekowski> od ludzi ktorzy nie maja zielonego pojecia o czym gadaja
<Wizard> Jak wrzucili "wirusa" do wygaszacza na gnome-look, to od groma ludzi to ściągnęło.
<Wizard> A "wirus" to był sktypt bourne shella.
<gjm> mucha090: Jaki syf
<gjm> Cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Ale hasła kradł.
<Wizard> Cześć gjm!
<jacekowski> Wizard: no i, wirus to wirus
<grek1> acidChrist: http://writecodeonline.com/javascript/
<grek1> tu tez jest blad
<gjm> mucha090: Takie coś dawaj do testów kolegom
<acidChrist> grek1: zabawne;p
<mucha090> gjm: chodzi tobie o to że kod nie jest sformatowany czy też nie został podzielony na części?
<grek1> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6108555/replace-text-inside-of-square-brackets
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d8au4b2> (at stackoverflow.com)
<grek1> tu cos pisza
<gjm> Chodzi o to że nadaje się do tyłka
<BlessJah> string files, makedir; string check; string cdda2wav, cdda2mp3, cdda2ogg, wav2mp3, wav2ogg;
<BlessJah> string preset; string tape, tape2; string cdda2wavdir, cdda2mp3dir, cdda2oggdir, wav2mp3dir, wav2oggdir;
<BlessJah> to dla mnie za dużo
<gjm> Aż to mi się przypomniało: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/tux35/openSUSE-Games-v-najnowsza-aktualizacja,30305.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d64kqub> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<mucha090> może wytłumacze
<gjm> Nie trzeba
<mucha090> słuchaj ja dopiero co zaczynam przygode z programowaniem
<mucha090> jestem w połowie kursu z cpp0x.pl
<gjm> Wspaniale, ale nie śmieć tu swoimi programami
<gjm> "Programami", bo to nawet nie to
<mucha090> gjm: z ciebie jest naprawde miły człowiek
<BlessJah> mucha090: tyle że tak w zasadzie to program do wywoływania programów
<BlessJah> a od tego są przecież skrypty
<ftpd> 18:35:04 |    mucha090   | gjm: z ciebie jest naprawde miły człowiek
<mucha090> ok, ale chcialem sprawdzić czy coś takiego dam rade
<ftpd> Ha ha. A porównywał się przedtem do House'a, bo 'jest chamski'.
<ftpd> A tu taki delikates, patrzcie go.
<gjm> ftpd: Kto się porównywał?
<gjm> Ja?
<ftpd> Nie, mangowiec mucha.
<ftpd> Już w nocy katował chwaleniem się tym swoim 'programem.
<BlessJah> mucha090: w czym ten program jest lepszy od skryptu?
<Wizard> Dajcie spokój.
<Wizard> Ale Chorwacki bramkarz ma śmieszne nazwisko.
<Wizard> Pletikosa :D
<Wizard> Takie dziewczyńskie.
<ftpd> Oni wszyscy się tam fajnie nazywają.
<ftpd> Gwałcić, palić, zalegalizować... gooool!
<gjm> Grecy też fajnie
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Ale weź sobie rozszyfruj.
<Wizard> Pletikosa.
<Wizard> Kosa we wszystkich językach znaczy to samo.
<BlessJah> ftpd: chcesz gwałcić chorwackich bramkarzy?
<BlessJah> Wizard: poza polskim
<Wizard> Po polsku to archaizm :)
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co znaczy 'kosa'.
<Wizard> No a pleti na nasze to pleci..
<Wizard> Warkocz.
<Wizard> ftpd: ten niemiecki ci już bokiem wychodzi, własnego języka nie znasz :P
<ftpd> Dla mnie kosa to takie narzędzie rolnicze.
<Wizard> Tak, ale też warkocz.
<ftpd> Wrrrrr.
<ftpd> Proszę!
<Wizard> ?
<ftpd> Warkotałem.
<Wizard> Ah.
<BlessJah> dziwne fetysze...
<Wizard> Cóż, to już indywidualna sprawa, BlessJah.
<Wizard> Nikomu nic do tego.
<BlessJah> nie, nic nie mówię
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> Aż mi się suchar przypomniał: Co robi traktor u fryzjera? Warkocze
<BlessJah> ale wiesz, latex, pejcz, nie wiem, obcasy czy stopy
<BlessJah> ale warkocz?
<Wizard> Czasem noszę warkocz, jak mam fantazję.
<Wizard> W pracy już przywykli.
<mucha090> BlessJah: hmmm.... oryginalnie to skrypt nie był zbytnio tak rozbudowany
<mucha090> miał tylko 30 linijek kodu
<ntat> Cześć
<mucha090> hej :_)
<mucha090> ale pomyślałem że napisze to w c++
<gjm> Bez sensu
<gjm> Tzn. napisać można, ale nie chwalić się tym
<mucha090> no i właśnie.... wiem że powinienem zastosować w nim funcje i wiem też że powinienem go podzielić na części
<BlessJah> 30 linijek? jeśli uzyskam dokładnie to samo w 15 linijkach, to mój skrypt będzie mniej rozbudowany?
<ntat> co to za spory i waśnie:D
<drathir> bry...
<ntat> Włosi prowadzą:/
<drathir> BlessJah: jednak alias nie do konca chce wstac z automatu...
<mucha090> ehhh popatrz, pewien człowiek imieniem Hwiparam z forum.ubuntu.pl napisał oto taki skrypt http://wklej.org/id/773275/
<drathir> twierdzi ze nie moze nadac takiego adresu...
<mucha090> a to moja wersja w c++ http://wklej.org/id/764077/
<BlessJah> eth0:0?
<gjm> mucha090: Nie spamuj
<drathir> BlessJah: yep
<wqq> mucha090: ale jego wersja ma 30 linijek, a Twoja pół tysiąca
<drathir> BlessJah: a to nie musi byc w tej samej puli adresow oba?
<mucha090> wqq: bo jego to bash a moje c++
<BlessJah> zależy od routera
<ntat> Porównywalna ilość kodu...
<ntat> :P
<wqq> mucha090: do odpowienich zadań należy dobierać właściwe narzędzia
<ntat> mucha090, jak Ci się udało zmieścić w 523 linijkach?:D
<mucha090> ntat: bo dodałem jeszcze możliwość edytowania pewnych rzeczy + rippowanie audiocd + kilka innych rzeczy
<ntat> mucha090, a czemu piszesz swój program, zamiast skorzystać z gotowych?
<BlessJah> http://codepad.org/3uyT9ifg
<BlessJah> 12
<BlessJah> ntat: nie pisze swojego programu, spójrz na wywołania system()
<gjm> Skrypt != Aplikacja
<gjm> <;
<mucha090> bo sprawdzam swoje aktualne możliwości
<gjm> To sprawdzaj, ale nie bądź natrętny
<BlessJah> mucha090: napisz program, który wykona choć jedną z możliwości obecnego skryptu, bez wywołań system
<ntat> w sumie faktycznie, przy tylu odwołaniach do aplikacji systemowych, to bardziej skrypt by pasował
<drathir> w sensie 192.168.0.0 i alias w tej samej sieci tylko z innym ip... swoja droga tez zauwazylem cos dziwnego ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.3.3 up dziala:/
<drathir> ifconfig eth0:0 up
<drathir> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Nie mozna przypisac zadanego adresu
<drathir> to wyrzuca przy 0:0 ktory w pliku skonfigurowany jest - interfaces.
<BlessJah> drathir: musisz poczekać na eth0
<BlessJah> ntat:     makedir = "mkdir -p " + inDIRECTORY + " " + outDIRECTORY + " " + cdda2mp3dir + " " + cdda2oggdir + " " + cdda2wavdir + " " + wav2mp3dir + " " + wav2oggdir + "";
<BlessJah>     const char * mkdirr = makedir.c_str(); system (mkdirr);
<drathir> oczywiscie z roota wszystko...
<gjm> BlessJah: Ekhm
<BlessJah> ntat: "przy tylu" :]
<BlessJah> gjm: tak?
<gjm> Nie wrzucaj tu (:
<BlessJah> drathir: eth0:0 nie możesz stawiać, dopóki eth0 nie stoi
<BlessJah> gjm: dwie linijki
<gjm> Wiem wiem, ale w oczy rażą
<drathir> BlessJah: tylko, ze w interfaces eth0 pierwsze jest i z automatu normalnie ze startem wstaje...
<BlessJah> dhcp tam masz?
<drathir> nie z reki wszystko router dhcp ma, ale ja statycznie adresy przypisuje...
<ntat> a znajdź teraz odpowiedniki w Windowsie
<ntat> :]
<BlessJah> dd i wodima?
<drathir> dziwne ze to z reki wpisane na 0:1 dziala prawidlowo...
<BlessJah> nie chodzi przypadkiem o to, że przypisujesz dwa razy różnym interfejsom ten sam adres?
<drathir> w interfaces podane ip/maska/brama
<drathir> no wlasnie nie bardzo eth0 posiada 192.168.0.145
<drathir> i wszystkie adresy z 192.168.0.0 podsieci
<BlessJah> ifconfig wlan0:4 192.169.0.5 up
<BlessJah> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<BlessJah> jeden z aliasow ma już ten adres i wywala dokładnie taki błąd jak twój
<drathir> a ten eth0:1 ma ip 192.168.3.1 i reszte z 192.168.3.0
<jacekowski> mozna przypisac adres do roznych interfejsow
<drathir> tfu 0:0*
<BlessJah> jacekowski: interfejsów może tak, ale nie aliasów
<jacekowski> no nie mozna
<jacekowski> bo alias to ten sam interfejs
<jacekowski> a dwa razy ten sam adres na interfejsie jest bez sensu
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> niemcy znowy most sabotuja
<drathir> BlessJah: tylko dlaczego ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.3.3 up stawia bez bledu?
<jacekowski> drathir: pokaz ip a s
<BlessJah> nie wiem, nie mam pojecia jak twoj skrypt wyglada
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co znowu robią?
<jacekowski> zmieniaja zawory kontrolujace barierki
<jacekowski> i tam jest 8 wtyczek
<jacekowski> kazda opisana
<jacekowski> i podlaczyli zle
<BlessJah> niemcow do fizycznego podpinania wzieliscie?
<BlessJah> szprechają po angielsku?
<jacekowski> ich hydraulika co nie dziala
<jacekowski> to przyjechali naprawiac
<drathir> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=hUu3LNtT
<jacekowski>  inet 192.168.0.145/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0
<jacekowski> tu masz 145 zapiete
<drathir> tak 145 ma byc pod eth0
<drathir> a to interfaces ustawione po zmianach na eth0:1 : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=n0Qugf4i
<drathir> co dziwne zauwazylem taka zaleznosc ifconfig eth0:1 up daje blad z adresem...
<drathir> ale juz ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.3.3 up stawia bez problemu...
<drathir> bug jakis?
<jacekowski> watpie
<jacekowski> cos w dmesgu?
<drathir> sprawdzam...
<BlessJah> eee, chodzi ci o to że 'ifconfig eth0:0 up' daje błąd a 'ifconfig eth0:0 1.2.3.4 up' już nie?
<lisu> re
<jacekowski> poza tym, ifconfig jest obsolete
<jacekowski> iproute2 sie uzywa
<lisu> jacekowski: w jakim distro?
<BlessJah> drathir: adres musi być między eth0:0 a up
<ftpd> W każdym?
<lisu> jacekowski: pytam, bo ja na squeezie i tam takich wynalazków nie ma ;]
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> lisu: jak nie ma jak mi wkleiles na pastebina z iproute2
<lisu> o0 kiedy?
<jacekowski> o 19:13
<BlessJah> to drathir był
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> ale i tak, nawet squeeze ma iproute
<lisu> nom, troche później przyszedłem na knał
<jacekowski> kazde distro nowsze niz 20 lat ma iproute2
<mucha090> hej jak się przełącza między kanałami w irssi ?
<mucha090> sorki za tą spracje
<lisu> jacekowski: a chwila, to idzie przez roota?
<jacekowski> co?
<gjm> mucha090: ALT + {←, →}
<lisu> nie mam polecenia iproute
<jacekowski> ip
<mucha090> gjm dziękować tobie dobry człowieku:)
<jacekowski> ftpd: ty masz grsec?
<gjm> mucha090: Ewentualnie, /win 'numer okna', i czytaj manuale
<jacekowski> alt + 1-0 +q-o
<ftpd> jacekowski: nie
<jacekowski> nie trzeba strzalek
<mucha090> gjm: a czy mógłbyś mi powiedzieć, o ile możesz, jak moge teraz odłączyć screena?
<jacekowski> mozna bezposrednio do okna
<jacekowski> ctrl+A D
<jacekowski> man screen
<mucha090> ok, oczywiście sprawdze
<gjm> Dla mnie to tak oczywiste że zapomniałem o tym napisać
<drathir> jacekowski: dziwne, zadnego bledu nie zapisuje...
<jacekowski> no to iproute uzywaj
<drathir> BlessJah: juz probuje zmienic
<drathir> jacekowski: iproute2 wstaje z uruchomieniem systemu bez logowania idzie sie polaczyc?
<BlessJah> gdzie ifconfig wpisałeś? w jakiś skrypt? demon?
<drathir> BlessJah: tak wpisujac z konsoli samo ifconfig eth0:1 up daje blad z adresem, a ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.3.3 up juz bledu nie pokazuje i wszystko dziala...
<BlessJah> no bo musisz adres podać
<BlessJah> bez adresu nie ma prawa zadziałać, po co miałby istnieć alias bez adresu?
<mucha090> heh dla was takie rzeczy są oczywiste ale dla mnie nie bo po raz pierwszy korzystam z konsolowego klienta irc
<jacekowski> drathir: /etc/network/interfaces bazuje na iproute
<Wizard> mucha090: o_O
<drathir> BlessJah: nic nieruszane, standardowe ustawienia systemu zadnych skryptow wlasnych tylko interfaces edytowalem...
<drathir> jacekowski: a to moze z iproute popatrze jak to podniesc... poczytam i sprawdze co z tego wyjdzie.
<mucha090> Wizard: ty ździwiony że takie osoby jeszcze istnieją?:P to sie nie dziw bo jest ich więcej:P
<Wizard> Nie, nie wiem po co sobie życie utrudniać.
<jacekowski> ehh k*******
<Wizard> I nie wiem co polecenia screena mają wspólnego z irssi czy weechatem.
<jacekowski> a myslalem ze sobie cos pospie
<jacekowski> a tu nie, niemcy teraz nie wiedza gdzie co idzie
<BlessJah> drathir: dodaj sobie do rc.local czy gdzieś
<Wizard> Równie dobrze mógłbyś tam puszczać pornola.
<jacekowski> bo o ile wtyczki sa opisane
<BlessJah> o tyle kable nie :]
<jacekowski> to oni sami nie wiedza ktory zawor idzie gdzie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jesteś niezastąpiony?
<drathir> BlessJah: czyli jednak w takim razie dziala idealnie jesli jest konieczny adres do podniesienia... myslalem, ze jak adres w interfaces juz ustawilem to normalnie z ifconfig nazwa interfaceu up wstanie...
<mucha090> a wg ciebie to  ciebie jak ja przez ssh  miałbym uruchomić irssi?
<BlessJah> nie chce mi się analizować co dokładnie zrobiłeś
<gjm> Przetłumaczy go ktoś?
<lisu> gjm: nie ma sensu
<BlessJah> drathir: musi być ifconfig eth0:0 adres up, inaczej nie zadziała
<BlessJah> mucha090: nie wiedzą po co miałbyś stawiać irssi przez ssh
<mucha090> bo czasem mam pady sieci
<BlessJah> ssh też wtedy nie działa
<BlessJah> :]
<gjm> BlessJah: Kto nie wie? <:
<lisu> BlessJah: jak nie wiedzą? po prostu jak nie przyswoi pewniej wiedzy, to nie postawi, przecież google zwraca tysiące odpowiedzi, jak i co ze screenem i irssi.
<BlessJah> gjm: oni
<gjm> Zdefiniuj kim są oni
<BlessJah> gjm: odsylam na wikipedię
<gjm> Nie bądź taki do przodu
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> gjm: jeśli nie daje ci to spokoju, to powiedzmy że sam jestem ciekawy
<ntat> Z cztery dni temu zarejestrowałem się na OPDA i do tej pory nie mogę wysłać aplikacji do podpisania. Ma może, ktoś tam konto i wiele ile się czeka?
<wqq> mucha090: na stronie szelowni, gdzie masz konto, jest wiki i tam jest wszystko opisane
<bastetmilo> re
<drathir> ntat: tej z krzaczkami? posty napisane?
<mucha090> keh, działa :D
<drathir> ntat: do wyrobienia certyfikatu trzeba bylo swojego czasy kilka postow napisac...
<Mhrok> Cześć, wiecie na jakim # mi pomogą z instalacją sterowników ATI? W windowsie.
<drathir> Mhrok: a w czym trudnosc z zainstalowaniem? tak z ciekawosci...
<ntat> ehm, kurcze akurat, jak chciałem sobie odblokować system, to poznikały strony z podpisywaniem certyfikatów
<ntat> a to chyba, jakaś chińska strona jest
<Mhrok> drathir: wywala "powiadomienie o błędzie" ale w dzienniku wszystko jest ok i nie działa akceleracja sprzętowa. Efekt jest taki, że od pięciu miesięcy nie widziałem filmiku z YT na fullscreenie a muzyka mi się tnie jak przewijam stronę
<Mhrok> *przy instalacji wywala
<ftpd> OMG, mucha090 kupił konto. We're screwed.
<drathir> ntat: tak tak z krzazkami byla... a czekalem chyba z 3 dni ale nawet tydzien nie minal, ale to cert, nie zame podpisanie aplikacji...
<BlessJah> a właśnie, od paru miesięcy nie odpaliłem żadnej gry, pora cofnąć sie na nouveau
<mucha090> ftpd hahaha, huhu kurde ale  się uśmiałem
<ntat> BlessJah, ha, ja od paru tygodni męczę Settlersów a przy okazji komputer tym flashem
<ntat> W sumie, to trochę już mnie to nudzi
<mucha090> BlessJah: a dlaczego niby na nouveau? nie możesz sobie normalnych  zainstalować serowników z nvidia.com?
<BlessJah> instalując bezpośredni z nvidia.com można sobie zrobić krzywdę
<BlessJah> instaluj z repo
<drathir> a czasem co jajko nie trzeba reinstaka z oficjalnych sie meczyc?
<BlessJah> pewnie tak
<mucha090> BlessJah: krzywde to można sobie zrobić jak się tego robić nie potrafi
<bastetmilo> a ja sobie zagram w coś na g+ :)
<BlessJah> 90% userów ubuntu nie potrafi
<bastetmilo> ale najpierw zaktualizuje swoje Wordpressy :)
<mucha090> BlessJah: wiesz ja to robie już od czterech lat więc... nie musze się o nic martwić
<mucha090> :D
<BlessJah> kodzić też niby potrafisz, więc nie spieszyłbym się z tym "nie muszę się o nic martwić"
<ntat> hah! Zawsze się złapię na tym, dlaczego ktoś co jakiś czas odwołuje się do Ubuntu na tym kanale:P
<ntat> :]
<Wizard> BlessJah: "Wiesz, ja to robię już od czterech lat, więc nie musisz się martwić", powiedział złodziej do kumpla, po czym przeciął siatkę ogrodzenia.
<ntat> Ubuntu to najrzadziej poruszany temat tu...
<bastetmilo> ntat: no i co?
<BlessJah> Wizard: no mniej więcej o to chodzi
<Wizard> Chyba przez ciebie.
<Wizard> ;]
<ntat> bastetmilo, tak tylko spostrzegłem
<CookieM_> channel for undercover arch users
<ntat> Ale lepiej nie przypominać, bo jeszcze ktoś zacznie temat, i co będzie...:D
<bastetmilo> Ja chociaż mam Ubuntu
<ntat> brawo!
<ftpd> gjm: debil alert.
<bastetmilo> uh. Nie ma to jak porządny hosting.
<acidChrist> BlessJah: ogarnolem temat tej javy: oracle-java7
 * Rozentropi szcza na ftpd prosto na ryj
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> Rozentropi: Gnoju
<Rozentropi> gjm kurwo
<ftpd> Styl życia gnoja.
<ftpd> Zostaw, to zabawne.
<gjm> Nic nie będę zostawiał
<lisu> to sobie pogadaliście x]
<drathir> bastetmilo: dzieki za pzypomnienie o wp jesli akualizaja wyszla...
<bastetmilo> drathir: wczoraj w nocy wyszło 3.4
<drathir> bastetmilo: kos wiecej niz pozory musi robic...
<bastetmilo> drathir: co?
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> i od razu trawa jest zieleńsza a piłka okrąglejsza
<drathir> bastetmilo: ad ubuntu zainstalowanego...
<bastetmilo> nadal nie rozumiem o czym piszesz.
<mucha090> gjm: ++
<mucha090> gjm: a czy nie łatwiej by tobie było gdybyś temu Rozentropi bana nałożył?
<gjm> mucha090: A nie musisz się przypadkiem zająć swoimi sprawami?
<qopyt> witam
<qopyt> mam banalne pytanie a nie wiem jak je zadac na google
<qopyt> jak w ubuntu ustawic aby laptop wylaczyl sie po 3 godzinach lub o konkretnie podanej godzinie
<qopyt> w 12.04 lts
<BlessJah> sleep i halt
<CookieM_> shutdown -p 23:00
<qopyt> czyli za pomoca komendy
<BlessJah> tak
<qopyt> a z gnome jest jakas opcja czy tylko konsola
<BlessJah> co robi -p?
<mucha090> możesz spróbować zaisntalować qshutdown :)
<qopyt> shutdown -r??
<qopyt> ale to bedzie restart o podanej godzinie
<qopyt> a czyli albo shutdown -P z godzina lub shutdown -h z godzina??
<CookieM_> shutdown -p +200 za n minut
<BlessJah> to jest lepsze od mojego sleep :D
<qopyt> ale jesli chodzi o konkretna godzine to tylko -p i 22:00
<CookieM_> czaschyba tylko 24 godzinny działa
<qopyt> czyli 11?
<qopyt> lub 10
<qopyt> am i pm?
<CookieM_> argument minutowy też obowiązkowo
<drathir> bastetmilo: chodzi o to ze tylko Tylko Ty "prawie" korzystasz z ubu a nie tylko pozory obecnoscia na kanale zachowujesz... oczywiscie bez obrazy dla nikogo...
<ftpd> Ja mam ubuntu, wypraszam soie.
<BlessJah> co jest złego w korzystaniu z ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> drathir: ale dlaczego napisałeś prawie?
<bastetmilo> przecież ja od poniedziałku do piątku pracuje 9h na Ubuntu :)
<drathir> qopyt: tez w ustawieniach zasilania powinno byc cos z usypianiem przy bezczynnosci itp...
<Wizard> drathir: Coś ci nie pasuje?
<qopyt> jest ale tylko wstrzymanie maximum na 1 godzine
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale Ty nie masz Ubu na desktopie, nie liczysz się :P
<qopyt> znaczy jesli minie godzina to si wstrzyma
<qopyt> ale sie nie wylaczy
<Wizard> bastetmilo: A niby czemu się nie liczy?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: przecież żartuję
<Wizard> :P
<drathir> ftpd: prawie mialo sie bardzo rzucac w oczy... hrhr
<Wizard> drathir: wnioskuję, że ty również prawie nie używasz, a siedzisz, bo kanale twojego-wspaniałego-systemu nie ma nikogo, albo siedzą same c*uje?
<drathir> Wizard: oj dlaczego nie pasuje... to w zarcie tak bylo, spokojnie..
<Wizard> Jestem spokojny.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No bo weź, Linuksa na desktop? ;-)
<Wizard> ftpd: Przeczytaj sobie wywiad z Linusem na BBC.
<drathir> Wizard: to dobrze ze jestes spokojny i niech tak pozostanie...
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no bo wiesz. Ja mam.
<ftpd> Wizard: Wygwiazdkowanie przekleństwa nie sprawia, że przestaje ono być przekleństwem! Powinieneś dać sobie +q na minutę albo kicka.
<Wizard> O Boże.
<bastetmilo> jaki złośliwy
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ciesze się Twoim szczęściem ;-)
<Wizard> gjm: Weno mnie kopnij.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A Ty nie byłaś japkowa?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no. Teraz siedze na japku
<ntat> # ubuntu-pl jest jak Ameryka, zbiór różnych nacji ale rdzenni amerykanie są w mniejszości
<ntat> :P
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Postaw na nim archa ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: CO? PARCHA?
<bastetmilo> w życiu!
<Wizard> bastetmilo++
<ftpd> Oj tam, ja nie widzę różnicy. Dystrybucja binarna to dystrybucja binarna.
<ftpd> Te same paczki, tylko zamiast apta jest pakman.
<bastetmilo> weź bo na Ciebie napluje
<ftpd> Miałem archa w wirtualce raz, przez godzinę. Nie widziałem różnicy.
<Wizard> ftpd: Nie rozmawiamy o archu.
<ftpd> Poważnie pytam: gdzie jest ta wielka wyższość ubuntu?
<ftpd> Wizard: Rozmawiamy o wyższości ubuntu ;-)
<Wizard> ftpd: Hmm. Wsparcie, wydania, wydania LTS choćby.
<Wizard> Naprawianie błędów i bakporty, a nie naparzanie nowymi wersjami.
<ftpd> Wsparcie? No mon, przecież to to samo jest. Linux. Kernel i te same paczki.
<Wizard> No i baza użytkowników.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: opuszcze zasłone milczenia na moje doświadczenia z parchem.
<Wizard> ftpd: Nieprawda.
<bastetmilo> Miałam jakiś dziwny pomysł
<ftpd> Aha. Archowe dhcpd jest inne niż ubuntowe dhcpd?
<spoofy> ubuntu = prostota.. Problem w tym że Ci którzy ubuntu instalują z lenistwa później wkurzają się że nie mają czystego debiana z różnych względów..
<Wizard> Ubuntu bakportuje poprawki błędów.
<Wizard> Arch napierdala ciągle na łeb na szyję.
<Wizard> Ups.
<Wizard> Przepraszam, znów mi się wyrwało.
<Wizard> Ubuntu ma też fajne LiveCD.
<ftpd> No, livecd.
<ftpd> Argumet jak... a nie, mi się nie wyrwie.
<spoofy> Ubuntu jest dobre jako pierwsze distro.. ubuntu server - przesiew paczek przez canonical - jak coś się zwali jest na kogo zwalić..
<Wizard> ftpd: LiveCD to wbrew pozorom całkiem przydatna rzecz.
<Wizard> Ubuntu instaluje się 10 minut.
<ftpd> Arch nie?
<Wizard> Dorzuć godzinę na konfigurację *wszystkieg*
<ftpd> Przynajmniej mam system skonfigurowany pod siebie.
<Wizard> Cpufreq, hibernacje, pierdy.
<ftpd> Wiesz, jedyny linux, jakiego mógłbym używać na desktopie to Gentoo.
<ntat> Ubuntu jest dobre, jako benchmark, żeby zobaczyć, jaki masz słaby sprzęt do odpalenia systemu
<Wizard> ftpd: I powiedział to makówkarz.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Ubuntu jest _proste_. Instalujesz i możesz praktycznie od razu pracować.
<ftpd> Bo jak widzę ilość bloatware instalowaną z Ubuntu, to mnie boli.
<ftpd> Pierwszy przykład: gnome.
<Wizard> ftpd: Nie troluj.
<ftpd> Kto tego potrzebuje?
<bastetmilo> Tak jak na maku.
<ftpd> Nie troluję. Mój system po instalacji ma być MINIMALNY.
<Wizard> Bo używasz OS X, który na starcie zajmuje 7GB.
<ftpd> To ja decyduję, jakiego chcę WM-a.
<Wizard> No, na OS X masz faktycznie wybór.
<ftpd> Wizard: Rozmawiamy o Linuksie teraz.
<Wizard> A Ubuntu ma minimal-cd
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ej. Jak ma byc minimalny, to nie używasz Ubuntu i już.
<Wizard> Sam decydujesz co instalujesz
<Vorbis^> ftpd: a ty czego uzywasz?
<bastetmilo> U mnie ma działać. Od razu. I już. Dlatego wybieram Ubuntu.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: wtedy biorę archa? ;-)
<bastetmilo> Nie mam czasu sie bawic w konfigurowanie.
<ftpd> (Jeśli ma to być dystrybucja binarna.)
<ftpd> Vorbis^: Maka.
<ftpd> Vorbis^: Ubuntu na serwerze.
<bastetmilo> Ustawiania pod siebie. Bzdura.
<spoofy> ftpd: prosiłem Cię o logi tak btw. :P
<ftpd> (Bo raz wszystko padło i musiałem postawić na szybko, a nie miałem pod ręką nic innego na openvz.)
<ftpd> spoofy: Dałem Ci przeciez.
<ftpd> spoofy: Ja nie instaluję z płytki, tylko z BARDZO customowego kickstarta.
<spoofy> ftpd: eh.. widać że jesteś minimalistą ;]
<spoofy> ftpd: nawet ssh nie postawiłeś ;p
<ftpd> Generalnie jakbym miał czas i możliwości, postawiłbym na insomniacu FreeBSD.
<ftpd> spoofy: Postawiłem.
<ftpd> Ale na OpenVZ się nie da bsd :(
<ftpd> A na gentoo nie mam czasu po prostu.
<spoofy> ftpd: w logach chyba nie było.. No dobra a zmieniło się coś? Dodałeś coś tam może, hm?
<ftpd> spoofy: Nie interesuj się za bardzo. To nasze firmowe sekrety.
<spoofy> ftpd: chodzi mi o samo zachowanie upstarta..
<ftpd> spoofy: Czego w stwierdzeniu "nie dam Ci" nie rozumiesz? Przestań mnie męczyć.
<ftpd> Dostałeś boot.loga ze świeżej maszyny.
<ftpd> Więcej nie dostaniesz.
<spoofy> ftpd: ok już nie męczę. Dziękuję i tak ;)
<ftpd> Postawię jutro z ciekawości archa w wirtualce. Bo na mojej parodii internetu będzie się ściągał milion lat.
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> zero seederów
<BlessJah> o, a jednak są
<BlessJah> ftpd: 300 mega
<BlessJah> 377 mega
<ftpd> netinstall?
<dweller> tak
<BlessJah> nie
<dweller> ale to dla obydwu architektur
<ftpd> Wsadź se, umrę na dociąganiu paczek. Ja tu mam teraz MEGABIT, mon. Miałem 25. Nie mam cierpliwości na czekanie.
<ftpd> Zassam w firmie.
<BlessJah> netinstall 180
<dweller> ftpd: to co Ty za providera masz? ;f
<ftpd> dweller: Echostar. Podobno.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, mieszkam tymczasowo przez miesiąc u kumpla.
<ftpd> Biorę, co jest.
<dweller> ble
<BlessJah> ftpd: megabit to 4x więcej niż ja mam w domu
<dweller> za cenę ich 4mbit mam 45mbit ;f
<ftpd> Spoko. Ten kumpel ma lojakę do lipca i wtedy bierze 200/100.
<ftpd> Ale mnie tu już nie będzie.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Natomiast korci mnie, żeby zamieszkać dalej na winogradach i też mieć 200/100.
<ftpd> Tyle, że to mega daleko do firmy.
<ftpd> A na grunwaldzie max to chyba 50.
<dweller> gdzie taki daja?
<ftpd> http://wtvk.pl/wtvk/internet
<ftpd> Oczywiście to 200 to mrzonka raczej.
<ftpd> Ale kolega z pracy mówił, że 120 wyciągnął.
<dweller> ta, widze
<dweller> i tak do mnie nie sięga
<dweller> do seedowania dobry
<dweller> o ile nie filtrują tego jakoś mocno
<dweller> o ile w ogóle
<ftpd> seeduję z insomniaca.
<Mhrok> http://emailcustomercare.amd.com/ "Klient Troska Email Formularz" LOL
<ftpd> ?
<ftpd> Ja nie mam tak.
<bastetmilo> Ja to widze
<bastetmilo> lol
<CookieM_> jak powiedział klasyk "...chcę wejść w życie ludzkie, chcę znać ich troski."
<bastetmilo> ...ma ktoś jakieś IE pod ręką?
<Mhrok> bastetmilo: ja
<bastetmilo> Mhrok: moge na priv?
<Mhrok> bastetmilo: spoko
<panx> o/
<AbyNieNiemcy> jaka brama
<buharin> hej ;)
<bastetmilo> hej
<BlessJah> kto gra, kto grał i jaki wynik?
<bastetmilo> to jest jakiś mecz?
<bastetmilo> podobno nie nasza drużyna nie może przegrac w sobote
<drathir> lipne to cale interfaces...
<BlessJah> nie umiesz, to jest lipne
<bastetmilo> Interfaces?
<ftpd> BlessJah: hiszpania - irole, 3:0
<BlessJah> ładnie ich przetrzepali
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nasza drużyna gra w niedzielę.
<BlessJah> ech
<BlessJah> flashplayer działa lepiej z nouveau niż z nvidia
<gjm> ftpd: W sobotę
<ftpd> Nie umiem napisać zdania z 'flashplayer' oraz 'działa' obok siebie.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: w sobote
<ftpd> gjm: Nie, w niedzielę.
<ftpd> http://euro2012.tvp.pl/7173651/tabele/grupa-b
<BlessJah> ftpd: to sobie ode mnie kopiuj
<ftpd> niedziela, 17.06	Dania	 godz. 20:45	Niemcy	
<panx> BlessJah: taa bo z nvidia jest inergcia kolorów a noeveae nie ...
<gjm> ftpd: To chyba o Niemcach mówisz
<ftpd> No a o kim?
<ftpd> Ty mówisz o Polsce?
<drathir> BlessJah: moze i racja, ale jesli jakimis konkretnymi bledami by sypalo... z reki dziala elegancko z automatu robi sobie co chce... zeby bylo smieszniej po konfiguracji i wypieciu oraz wpieciu kabla ma w nosie ustawienia z interfaces i miesza sobie troche z eth0:0 troche z dhcp...
<ftpd> A to sorry. Myślałem, że o piłce rozmawiamy.
<gjm> A mieszkam w Niemczech, czy w Polsce?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale pojechałeś.
<panx> gnash najlepszy! :D
<bastetmilo> :)
<ftpd> gjm: Nie wiem.
<gjm> Newermajnd
<panx> w ogole chciałym by w końcy flash zdechnoł :D, ale tak konkretnie ;]
 * ftpd kibicuje Niemcom, od zawsze.
<panx> ftpd: czemu kibicujesz niemiaszkom?
<bastetmilo> A jak flash zdechnie to jak bede robić strony we Flashu co????
<gjm> panx: W ogóle, to zacznij pisać po polsku i kulturalnie, bo wyjdziesz
<m477> NIEMCY GÓRĄ!!!
<bastetmilo> Niemcy dobrze grają.
<m477> szerlok...
<panx> gjm: piszę kulralnię i po polskiemu, i mnie nie szantażuj i nie zastraszaj,nie gróż, bo to karalne... ;F
<BlessJah> panx: inergcia?
<ftpd> Panx si uzewnętrznia? Mam ignora.
<panx> bastetmilo: a nie wiem .... skonwertuje na HTML5?
<m477> "gróż" ?
<ftpd> s/si/się/
<gjm> "zdechnoł"
<ftpd> gjm: przeklej.
<bastetmilo> panx: Tak? I co jeszcze?
<panx> gróż bo grozić...
<gjm> ftpd: 22:20 < panx> w ogole chciałym by w końcy flash zdechnoł :D, ale tak konkretnie ;]
<panx> nie znasz polskiego?
<ftpd> ...
<bastetmilo> gróż? Od grożyć?
<m477> :D
<m477> dajcie mu bana
<BlessJah> grożeć?
<bastetmilo> UWAGA. Grożymy.
<panx> GROZIC
<bastetmilo> cokolwiek to znaczy
<panx> nauczcie się czytać ...
<bastetmilo> GRóż
<gjm> panx: Wróć ze słownikiem
<bastetmilo> to jest taki róż - tylko z G :)
<mucha090> szczerze? to tutaj jest lepszy kabaret niż ten na TOPtrendach :D
<gjm> Szczerze, cieszy mnie twoja opinia
<gjm> Oj, źle zapisałem
<gjm> :<
<mucha090> to w takim razie dobranoc wszystkim :):)
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> no tak, kogoś brakowało...
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: prezent sie udal
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: wiesz, że mnie to nie interesuje, to po co mi to piszesz
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<drathir> polowa sukcesu jesli eth0 i eth0:1 sa skonfigurowane na auto to po restarcie normalnie ladnie oba wstaja, ale dalej jak sie odepnie i wepnie kabel eth to gubi statyczne adresy...
<m477> st
<BlessJah> gr
<gjm> pc
<m477> jp
<ftpd> Piątek, 15 czerwca 2012. ENOBSD: 189 days, EBSDCON: 124 days, 1STCNTCT: 18555 days. Today credits go to: Wodzisław, Bernard & Witolda.
<gjm> Muszę złożyć życzenia wujkowi Wodzisławowi
<BlessJah> ftpd: co to?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Informacje parafialne.
<BlessJah> ehe?
<ftpd> No nie rozumiem pytania.
<BlessJah> zastanawiam się co znaczą liczby i akronimy
<ftpd> Informuję Cię, jaki dziś jest dzień, ile zostało wydarzeń ze świata BSD oraz Pierwszego Kontaktu oraz przypominam, komu złożyć życzenia.
<BlessJah> wiem jeszcze mniej niż wcześniej
<m477> co za bzdura
<ftpd> Ech. Czego nie zrozumiałeś tym razem?
<m477> ogarnij sie
<ftpd> Właśnie.
<gjm> E
<gjm> Rozejść się
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem jak ilość wydarzeń liczysz w dniach
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ile zostało do wydarzeń, przepraszam.
<ftpd> Najważniejszy jest w sumie first contact.
<m477> przedstawiasz dane ktorych nie rozumiesz, n1
<m477> i sie pytasz czego ludzie nie rozumieja
<ftpd> April 5, 2063. Już nie mogę się doczekać.
<dweller> "używaj BSD, zastanawiaj się czemu ludzie Cie nie rozumieją"
<m477> szkoly rano tez nie mozesz sie doczekac?
<ftpd> Hmmm. Trudne pytanie.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czy mijam jakieś szkoły na trasie 91.
<ftpd> Ale istnieje taka ewentualność. Wtedy odpowiedź brzmi 'tak'.
<dweller> Trudne sprawy.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-15
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> hi
<kaj> Witam
<mucha090> cze
<ftpd> :(
<kaj> Czy ktoś wie jak zmienić podajnik papieru drukując z konsoli ?
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> kaj: Ciężko powiedzieć. Takie rzeczy to zazwyczaj "dodatkowe opcje sterownika", ponieważ okienka dialogowe KDE i Gnome umieją, to pewnie i lpr umie.
<jacekowski> nie chce mi sie
<jacekowski> do 5 rano w robcie bylem
<Wizard> jacekowski: przecież u ciebie 5 rano to i tak nie jest 5 rano.
<mucha090> potrzebuje waszej pomocy
<mucha090> czy jest możliwość aby ktoś z was zobaczył jak wygląda wpis xorg-video-abi-11  w /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mucha090> bo chciałbym przeinstalować xorg`a a wywala mi że nie może znaleźć tego pakietu
<mucha090> :(
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/773753/
<Wizard> To nie jest nazwa pakietu.
<mucha090> heh
<mucha090> kurcze juz sam nie wiem
<mucha090> zauwazyłem że ja taki sam wpis mam u siebie w tym pliku
<mucha090> a i tak nie da się przeinstalować xservera
<buharin> Wizard, Spring jest bardzo popularny?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> mucha090: Po co chcesz "przeinstalować"?
<buharin> Wizard, bo pomyslalem ze jak sie go naucze to bedzie dodatkowy autut xd
<Wizard> To nie Windows :/
<Wizard> buharin: A to już javę umiesz?
<buharin> Wizard, ta umie xd
<buharin> niby
<Wizard> To co to jest klasa anonimowa?
<buharin> nie wiem
<buharin> :O
<ftpd> lo' and behold
<buharin> anonimowana?
<ftpd> Instaluję Archa.
<mucha090> Wizard: bo widzisz, zaktualizowałem xserver z ppa xorg-edgers i teraz zauwazyłem że mi się takie kwadraciki czarne pojawiają na ekranie monitora
<Wizard> ftpd: Idź o tym opowiedz na #arch-pl :/
<buharin> Wizard, a wiem
<buharin> lulsh
<Wizard> mucha090: PPA nie są wspierane.
<Wizard> !ppa
<lubotu3> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<buharin> uzywalem tego i nawet nie wiedzialem ze to sie tak nazywa
<buharin> :D
<Wizard> O boże, zapomniałem o tym, że to po angielsku gada.
<buharin> Wizard, chcialem napisac w javie komunikator dla treningu ale nie ma dobrego tutka dla java socket
<jacekowski> sockety w kazdym jezyku dzialaja tak samo
<jacekowski> nawet w javie
<Wizard> Dokładnie.
<buharin> okej
<Wizard> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/networking/sockets/index.html
<buharin> ale ja tam nie rozumiem jak to jest
<Wizard> Te tutoriale Suna są fajne.
<buharin> ze socket akceptuje polaczenie
<buharin> i ten obiekt juz zaakceptowany
<buharin> musi byc dodany do watka
<buharin> ktory bedzie nonstop chodzil
<buharin> i pobieral stream
<Wizard> Nigdy czegoś takiego nie robiłem.
<Wizard> #java w sumie.
<Wizard> Tam ci pomogą.
<buharin> :S
<jacekowski> buharin: poll
<Wizard> No, nawet ci tu pomogli.
<mucha090> hehe:D aptitude potrafi działać cuda :D
<Wizard>  No, na przykład wywalić pół systemu, "bo już nie jest potrzebny"
<mucha090> nie
<mucha090> trzeba patrzeć co proponuje
<mucha090> ja np teraz cofnąłem cały xorg do wersji ubuntowej
<BlessJah> Wizard: i tak wywala złe pół systemu i koniec końców musisz ręczne przepisać pół listy pakietów
<mucha090> bo synaptic nie pozwalał (chciał wywalić całego xorga!) a apt-get nie chciał nawet kiwnąć palcem
<mucha090> tyle że teraz dzięki aptitude mam pare niepotrzebnych mi pakietów
<kaj> co do poprzedniego pytania udało mi się znaleśc coś takiego :Type the command "lp -o media=Letter, Upper file.txt" to send the printing of "file.txt" to the upper paper tray using U.S. Letter size paper.
<kaj> ale niestety nie działa ;/
<kaj> drukuje sobie pieknie z normalnego podajnika
<jacekowski> co to za drukarka?
<jacekowski> i zamiast Letter napisz A4
<kaj> ten sam efekt
<kaj> znaczy drukuje z gółwnego podajnieka dodam że plik jest  .ps
<jacekowski> masz ppd do drukarki?
<kaj> tak
<drathir> bry...
<mucha090> drathir: cześć:)
<drathir> mucha090: witam...
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jak tam Twoja znajomość HTML/CSS?
<BlessJah> standardowo: mogę odświeżyć
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to zobacz tu http://www.janmedia.pl/kariera/staz_webmaster_2012.xml
<mucha090> drathir: wiesz może co zrobić gdy tobie cały xorg się zwiesza?
<mucha090> albo czy wy wiecie?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: to u twojego pracodawcy?
<mucha090> co zrobić gdy tobie cały Xorg się zwiesza?
<BlessJah> przeczytac logi
<drathir> mucha090: /var/log/ i zobacz czy sa jakies Xorga
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie no. My szukamy na razie kogoś do dzwonienia.
<mucha090> w /var/log/syslog (bo w Xorg.log nie ma błędów) mam coś takiego Jun 15 13:56:44 matrix kernel: [ 4588.985939] Xorg[3358]: segfault at 7c ip 00a8dcd5 sp bfe726e0 error 4 in Xorg[a4f000+1f3000]
<drathir> ewentualnie w domowym tez cos moze byc z .* czyli ukryte...
<BlessJah> telemarketing?
<mucha090> drathir: a troszke przed segfaultem xorga mam to Jun 15 13:56:43 matrix mdm[3348]: WARNING: mdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Poważny błąd X - restartowanie :0
<mucha090> sprawdzałem w internecie to nie znalazłem rozwiązania (każdy ma ten błąd)
<drathir> dziwne bledy nic do glowy na pierwszy rzut oka mi nie przychodzi, a cos ruszales w konfiguracji X-ow? czy tak samo z siebie?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak. Plus budowanie bazy klientów.
<mucha090> drathir: reinstalowałem stery + sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf + nvidia-xconfig
<mucha090> tak  więc mam nowy xorg.conf od nvidia
<mucha090> drathir: mi też nic nie przychodzi do głowy, to samo się dzieje na lightdm
<BlessJah> których samemu trzeba szukać?
<drathir> zobacz co tam masz w tym nowym xorg.conf moze cos instalatorowi nvidii nie poszlo tak jak nalezalo...
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak - czyli otwiera się panorame firm i leci się firmy z Wrocławia i okolic. Jak coś jest obiecujące to wrzuca sie do crma
<mucha090> drathir a ty masz może karte graficzną z nvidia?
<mucha090> drathir: jeśli tak to czy mógłbyś wrzucić config na wklej.org? może dzięki temu znajde błąd w konfiguracji xorga
<drathir> mucha090: ati...
<drathir> ale pamietam,ze kakos wywolywalo sie spod konsoli ten ubuntowy instalator sterow...
<drathir> mucha090: on powinien z automatu utworzyc...
<drathir> `g recreate xorg.conf
<Przekliniak> drathir: [xubuntu] Recreate Xorg.conf - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457616>
<mucha090> drathir: wiem że z automatu instalator od sterół tworzy config
<mucha090> ale wolałem tak dla pewności utworzyć go na nowo przez polecenie nvidia-xconfig
<mucha090> jeśli ktos mógłby zajrzeć do configu i powiedzieć co jest ewentualnie nie tak to byłbym bardzo wdzięczny
<mucha090> http://wklej.org/id/773799/
 * drathir nie wie dlaczego widzac rhel zawsze pierwsze skojarzenie to bsd...
 * Wizard też nie wie.
<Wizard> Wpisujcie miasta!
<bastetmilo> po co?
<kretu> Szczebrzeszyn
<mucha090> Kielce
<shpaq> Kozie Boby
<Wizard> Tak mi się skojarzyły trololowe zabawy z forumów.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Gdzie są Kozie Boby, shpaq?
<Wizard> Pod Jankami? :>
<shpaq> Wizard: pojęcia nie mam
<gjm> Re
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<Wizard> gjm: Sup.
<mucha090> Wizard: a może ty wiesz czy ten mój xorg.conf nie ma błędów?
<mucha090> http://wklej.org/id/773799/
<Wizard> Odpal i się dowiesz. Niestety nie mam w oczach parsera :(
<Wizard> A ta składnia jest wyjątkowo z dupy.
<prs> po co komu xorg.conf?
<mucha090> sterowniki nvidia
<mucha090> Wizard: nie ja go utworzyłem tylko nvidia-xconfig
<mucha090> :P
<prs> i co w nim nie działa?
<mucha090> no właśnie o to chodzi że mi co jakiś czas się zawieszają X`y
<mucha090> i nie wiem czemu
<Wizard> W logi patrzyłeś?
<mucha090> w Xorg.log nie ma nic ciekawego (nie ma błędów)
<mucha090> ale za to w syslog tak
<prs> wątpie w związek z xorg.conf
<mucha090> w /var/log/syslog (bo w Xorg.log nie ma błędów) mam coś takiego Jun 15 13:56:44 matrix kernel: [ 4588.985939] Xorg[3358]: segfault at 7c ip 00a8dcd5 sp bfe726e0 error 4 in Xorg[a4f000+1f3000]
<mucha090> a troszke przed nim
<mucha090> drathir: a troszke przed segfaultem xorga mam to Jun 15 13:56:43 matrix mdm[3348]: WARNING: mdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Poważny błąd X - restartowanie :0
<mucha090> i jak się zawieszą X`y to mam tylko taki w/w komunikat
<tajwanuser> cze
<mucha090> hej
<Wizard> Segfault to bardzo poważny błąd, mucha090.
<Wizard> I nie naprawisz go sam.
<mucha090> i to zapewne powoduje mdm?
<mucha090> a co najdziwniejsze to jeszcze go nie naprawili
<gjm> To świnie
<mucha090> gjm: no a żebyś wiedział
<mucha090> nie moge przez to prac kontrolnych zrobić
<BlessJah> Wizard: jesli segfault jest z winy jakiegoś modułu czy ustawienia w xorg.conf, to może ominąć problem
<mucha090> BlessJah: a potrafiłbyś pomóc?
<mucha090> bo już zaczyna mnie to męczyć
<BlessJah> pewnie tak, ale nie mam czasu
<mucha090> ehhh
<ftpd> Ej, działa mi ten arch.
<mucha090> a co najdziwniejsze zaczyna mi się tak zwieszać gdy uruchomie libreoffice i coś zaczne na nim robić
<gjm> ftpd: To git, ale uważaj na Wizarda :)
<dj_oko> :D
<Wizard> Ej no, ostrzegałem go.
 * dj_oko uzywa Fedory
<ftpd> :P
<dj_oko> za to tez tu bija?
 * shpaq używa gentoo
<ftpd> Czym się wyświetlało zainstalowane fonty?
<gjm> ls /usr/share/fonts :d
<dj_oko> xfontsel :>
<BlessJah> extra/xorg-xfontsel 1.0.4-1 Point and click selection of X11 font names
<dj_oko> jestem przekonany, ze nie o to narzedzie mu chodzi :D
<BlessJah> tak, jakiś dziwny ten xfontsel
<dj_oko> nie, nie dziwny
<dj_oko> pure X11
<BlessJah> o tym mówię
<gjm> xorg-* mówi samo za siebie
<dj_oko> obiektywnie patrzac, to wszystko wyzej poziomowe jest "dziwne" ;)
<dj_oko> w xorg-* sa wieksze kosmosy
<dj_oko> x11perf, xmag, xeyes, xev...
<drathir> co niszczycie?
 * m477 36 dzien bez alkoholu
<drathir> m477: ++
<drathir> gratulacje...
<ftpd> Ale się dziwnie klika z linuksa.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> (Nie powiem, z jakiego! Pozdro dla Wizarda! :P)
<bastetmilo> Roku pańskiego 2010 - zróbmy stronę całą we flashu, nawet tekst i to tak, że nie da się zaznaczyć i dołóżmy do tego muzyczkę.
<bastetmilo> no słowo na K
<skrzyp> ftpd: ile liter?
<skrzyp> i podaj pierwszą
<skrzyp> zabawimy się w Kwadrat Fortuny
<ftpd> skrzyp: Cztery, a!
<skrzyp> A___
<skrzyp> hm, niech zgadnę
<skrzyp> Aurox?
<skrzyp> :D
<ftpd> Cztery!
<skrzyp> a tak na serio
<ftpd> Pierwsza kreska szubienicy.
<skrzyp> właśnie będe do stawiał
<skrzyp> go*
<skrzyp> :D
<ftpd> Mi wisi, jakie distro.
<ftpd> Tylko chciałem sobie postawić Xy i fluxboxa.
<ftpd> Czy jeszcze to pamiętam.
<ftpd> :P
<skrzyp> openbogz lepsiejszy
<ftpd> Nieprawda.
<skrzyp> albo matę
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co to matę.
<spoofy> o/
<mucha090> ftpd: matę/mate to jest reinkarnacja gnome2
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> A gnome3 się nie bawiłem też.
<skrzyp> mate-desktop.org
<skrzyp> ftpd: nie polecam
<spoofy> apropos mate'a ciekawe czy załatają troszku te bugi ;/
<skrzyp> seems like windows 8
<skrzyp> wylleci wszybciej, niż się instaluje
<ftpd> A jakie są fajne klienty jabbera pod linuksy teraz?
<ftpd> Hint: QT odpada.
<drathir> psi+
<drathir> pidgin telepathy czy tam empathy
<DaZ> bitlbee
<DaZ> !!1
<bastetmilo> pidgin
<bastetmilo> :)
<drathir> ciekawe czy cos konsolowego jest...
<skrzyp> mcabber
<skrzyp> ekg
<skrzyp> finch
<skrzyp> albo bitlbee
<drathir> o.o ekg jabbeera tez wspiera, myslalem ze tylko gg...
<BlessJah> ekg2
<ftpd> Durny gtk-engine-murrine mi się nie chce apply.
<ftpd> Nie mam go w gtk-chtheme :(
<gjm> ftpd: lxappearance
<gjm> (:
<ftpd> ?
<gjm> Fajniejsze niż jakieś htk-chtheme
<gjm> gtk*
<ftpd> I tak nie widzi.
<gjm> A ma co widzieć?
<ftpd> No themesa.
<gjm> gtkrc czy tam gtk.css nie brakuje?
<mucha090> skrzyp: zacznijmy od tego że w tym mate jeszcze nie wszystkie funkcje z gnome2 dzialają a ty już myślisz o łataniu bugów z gnome2 :P
<ftpd> gjm: Nie wiem, wyłączyłem, nie chce mi się.
<ftpd> :P
<skrzyp> mucha090: działają, działają
<skrzyp> przynajmniej te, których używałem i używam
<gjm> ftpd: (:
<skrzyp> chociaż nadal jest tzw. Ubuntu effecy
<skrzyp> ct*
<skrzyp> a Ubuntu to przecież po staroafrykańsku "coś mi wpierdala RAM, ale za kij nie wiem, co to"
<skrzyp> gjm: ale co?!
<skrzyp> a.. wp...
<skrzyp> no
<gjm> Brawo
<gjm> Domyślny chłopak
<Marian_Mario> witam
<Marian_Mario> mam problem z utworzeniem sieci lan między u12.04 i u12.04, podłączam kablem 2 komputery, NM coś kręci kręci i nie może połączyć, ktoś może mi z tym pomóc?
<skrzyp> taa
<ftpd> Może masz prehistoryczne sieciówki i kabel prosty?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ustaw jak człowiek, ifconfigiem/iproute2, a nie 'NM'.
<ftpd> Idę pić, czus.
<BlessJah> albo nm nie wiec co zrobić, jak jeden drugiego o DHCP pyta
<skrzyp> Marian_Mario: ppm na ikonce nm-appleta, edytuj połączenia i utwórz nowe połączenie ze "Współdzielaniem połączenia", czy jakoś tak, zamiast dhcp
<skrzyp> BlessJah: ^
<BlessJah> zazwyczaj spinając dwa kompy na krótko odpalam na jednym dhcp
<skrzyp> wtedy jeden się robi dehacepę
<Marian_Mario> test zrobię
<Marian_Mario> ustawiono połączenie
<skrzyp> no
<skrzyp> a nie mówiłem?
<Marian_Mario> dziękuję :)
<Marian_Mario> i od razu samba ładnie działa :)
<skrzyp> poszedł dziad
<skrzyp> nawet nie został na deser
<bastetmilo> re
<tomipnh> haj
<bastetmilo> hmm. Ja wiem, że jest piątek, że jest Euro... ale przecież tu zawsze się coś w piątki dzieje... Gdzie są nołlajfy? :)
<tomipnh> jeszcze jasno jest, kryją się w swych pieczarach wyczekując późno zapadającego zmroku o tej porze roku
<tomipnh> jak za oknem zrobi się ciemno wypełzną a wtedy zacznie się jatka na kanale
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: eee. Nie. Juz powinni tutaj być :)
<tomipnh> co się stało zatem? moja obecność zakłóciła jigjang kanału i boją się zabrać głosu bojąc się katastrofu która już tylko wisi w powietrzu?
<bastetmilo> a kimże Ty jesteś?
<tomipnh> hm mało logicznie zabrzmiało
<tomipnh> jam jest ten który pojawił się parę minut temu
<tomipnh> kierowałem się na radom, ale ktoś życzliwy mi wskazał kierunek przez las i wylądowałem tu
<tomipnh> najpierw były błyski świateł, huk, kolory tęczy i o to jestem
<bastetmilo> czyli, krótko mówiąc, jesteś dziwny
<tomipnh> słyszałem już gorsze określenia kierowane w moją stronę
<tomipnh> mogę być dziwny
<bastetmilo> Ale nie wiem, czy na tym kanale jest ktoś, o kim można powiedzieć że nie jest dziwny... :>
<BlessJah> 1
<bastetmilo> co 1?
<tomipnh> dziwne że wszyscy są dziwni, jednak czy jeśli wszyscy są dziwni to nie jest to już normalność? za normę brana jest zwykle większość
<tomipnh> z drugiej strony patrząc jeżeli dziwność wszystkich i każdego z osobna jest normą to ktoś normalny musi być automatycznie dziwny
<tomipnh> dziwne. ;-)
<Skrzyp> ekhm ekhm
<bastetmilo> ou. Filozof się nam trafił.
<Skrzyp> każdy jest popierdolony na swój sposób
<Skrzyp> s/popierdolony/pop********/
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: a Tobie sie kanały z tym słownictwem pomyliły.
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: lewy z prawym zapewne
<tomipnh> i to jest piękne, dodaje trochę kolorytu życiu w tym smutnym jak pi... świecie
<tomipnh> niechaj to zostanie mottem przemijającego dnia
<tomipnh> bastetmilo: ale jednak moje na wierzchu, z każdą minutą jest ciemniej i zaczynają się pierwsze nolify schodzić
<tomipnh> przegrałeś dyche
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: czy ja się z Tobą zakładAŁAM?
<tomipnh> oh pardon
<tomipnh> nie, ale dycha by mi się przydała ;-)
<bastetmilo> zarób
<tomipnh> staram się każdego dnia
<bastetmilo> w ogóle ja muszę się pochwalić, że mam taki super team produkcja w pracy, że mucha nie siada
<bastetmilo> po prostu nie mogłam lepiej trafić :)
<tomipnh> czyli coś musi się zepsuć niedługo
<bastetmilo> było zepsute - ale się naprawiło
<bastetmilo> dzisiaj omawiamy projekt - no i oczywiscie meska część druzyny opowiada co to oni nie wymyślili za efekty
<bastetmilo> ohohoho, fajerwerki
<bastetmilo> wypas
<bastetmilo> wpada bastetmilo i kwituje to chwalenie "kto wymyśla, to sam programuje"
<tomipnh> ;-)
<bastetmilo> Mogą sobie wymyślać ile dusza zapragnie, a i tak nie mają nic do gadania, bo ja nadzoruje ten projekt :)
<bastetmilo> Ale widze, ze sprawia im to frajde :)
<tomipnh> faceci lubią jak im kobieta trochę porozkazuje :p
<kretu> tomipnh: to chyba ty lubisz
<bastetmilo> Ja nie rozkazuje. Ja uprawiam terror.
<tomipnh> kretu: nie wiesz co dobre :)
<kretu> bastetmilo: ciesz się, że drugiej kobity nie ma w zespole, bo by darcie kotów było
<bastetmilo> kretu: mielismy już jedną praktykantke, ale ona nie była na produkcji, tylko jako opiekun klienta.
<bastetmilo> Nie było źle.
<bastetmilo> Tylko myślała, ze jej nie lubie - kiedy ja myslałam, że ona sie mnie boi.
<bastetmilo> :)
<kretu> o to mi chodzi
<kretu> kobity maja między sobą problem natury komunikacyjnej
<kretu> ta myśli, że to, ale nie wypada powiedzieć
<kretu> druga myśli co innego
<kretu> a wychodzi trzecie
<bastetmilo> kretu: bo ona nie była z branży. A ja z innymi kobitkami branzowymi sie bardzo dobrze dogaduje.
<tomipnh> ze wszystkimi 2ma
<bastetmilo> A takie ĘĄ to nie wiadomo co.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a co robisz?
<tomipnh> ;-)
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jestem frontend web developerem.
<tomipnh> nie powinnaś tego odmieniać? ;-)
<bastetmilo> nie
<kretu> tomipnh: widać nie jest feministką
<tomipnh> kretu: ale ciekawie by działo jakby pisała że jest fronted web developerą (tudzież developerką ale to jakieś takie frywolne) ;P
<kretu> tak, rozwijaczką kodu
<kretu> ;-]
<tomipnh> hm takie pytanie mnie naszło, jeśli facet jest grafikiem to kobieta jest grafiką?
<kretu> grafolką
<kretu> a facet grafolem
<tomipnh> jakoś maniakalnie to brzmi
<kretu> (absolutnie nie zdradza to mojego stosunku do tej profesji)
<tomipnh> czujesz obrzydzenie do grafików?
<kretu> niechęć
<kretu> obrzydzenie to za duże słowo
<bastetmilo> bo?
<tomipnh> czym ona jest spowodowana?
<kretu> tomipnh: jestem adminem
<kretu> wystarczy?
<tomipnh> to wiele wyjaśnia
<bastetmilo> a jakie biznesy ma admin z grafikami?
<kretu> bastetmilo: raczej na odwrót
<bastetmilo> że ja z nimi na codzien musze procować, to naturalne
<kretu> "zrób mi to, bo ja jestem grafikiem i nie umiem"
<bastetmilo> Ah
<tomipnh> hm mógłbyś chcieć zamówić wlepki linugz insajd
<bastetmilo> chyba ze tak
<kretu> koronny argument
<tomipnh> kretu: jestem grafikiem i nie umiem to nie synonimy?
<bastetmilo> U mnie grafik jest ogarnięty. Na szczęście.
<kretu> tomipnh: 95% przypadków
<tomipnh> ciekaw jestem jak Ci ludzie robią herbatę sami
<bastetmilo> ale za to pani z biura z przeciwka wzieła nas kiedys za serwis komputerowy
<kretu> tomipnh: automat z herbatą mamy, to muszą tylko wcisnąć przycisk
<tomipnh> ale tak tylko jeden przycisk? bez żadnych filtrów i suwaków jasności? :P
<kretu> no nie, jest jeszcze drugi, którym możesz cukier zapodać
<tomipnh> to zmienia zupełnie postać rzeczy
<bastetmilo> jacy ęą. Automat mają.
<bastetmilo> My mamy tylko czajnik...
<tomipnh> w obliczu takich możliwości customizacyjnych jest szerokie pole do popisu
<BlessJah> tomipnh: chciałbym zobaczyć ciebie naprawiającego silnik albo składającego złamaną kość
<tomipnh> zdarzało mi się naprawiać silnik, no powiedzmy :P
<bastetmilo> od razu silnik. Wystarczy, zeby pokazał jak umie zaprojektować folder reklamowy przygotowany do druku.
<tomipnh> to zdaje się lepszy przykład
<BlessJah> skoro administrator i frontend jadą po grafikach, to czemu księgowa nie mogłaby po administratorze i frontend jechać?
<bastetmilo> Ej. Ja nie jade po grafikach.
<tomipnh> ale tu jest problem trochę innej natury, ja nie wiedząc jak się coś robi, szukam i kombinuje a nie pytam przed sprawdzeniem
<kretu> BlessJah: może, ze z prawem pracy na bakier
<kretu> ;-]
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: ale grafik ma grafikować, a nie czegos szukac i naprawiac
<bastetmilo> szukac to on moze inspiracji
<BlessJah> gdyby grafik graficzył i do tego administrował, to administratora możnaby wywalić
<BlessJah> cieszcie się, że jeszcze do czegoś jesteście potrzebni
<tomipnh> prawda, ale jak przyszłoby mi robić folder reklamowy? z bliżej nie wyjasnionych przyczyn miałbym to sprawdziłbym co to do diabła jest, jak to wygląda i zacząłbym dziubać
<tomipnh> :P
<bastetmilo> pfff
<kretu> BlessJah: ale grafik zazwyczej legitymuje się jakimś dyplomem mgr, bywa, ze nawet informatycznego kierunku
<kretu> więc coś mu tam w tym łbie powinno zostać
<bastetmilo> Od razu zwolnijmy adminów i frontendowców i przyjmijmy chinczyków grafików, ktorzy za miske ryzu zrobią wszystko!
<tomipnh> będą potrafić robić grafikę, adminować i jeszcze w wolnych dzwilach będą dżinsami handlować
<BlessJah> chinczyków
<kretu> bastetmilo: chińczyki za drogie
<kretu> hindusów
<BlessJah> student za dwa piwa zrobi to samo
<kretu> BlessJah: hindus tańszy
<kretu> tyle, że student może mieć jakies blade pojęcie o tym co robi
<kretu> hindus niekoniecznie
<tomipnh> patrząc z tej perspektywy to OLPC było fajne, można byłoby wychować pokolenie tanich adminów ;-)
<tomipnh> albo zostawić im te netbooki z sdkami i jak chcą w coś pograć to niech sobie ukodzą
<tomipnh> jak stare nerdy wycjowane na atarynkach
<tomipnh> wychowane*
<bastetmilo> przydałby się nam jakis admin w pracy
<BlessJah> czego wam trzeba?
<bastetmilo> bo na mnie spadają sprawy związane z naszym serwerem
<bastetmilo> i bzdetami takimi niezwiazanymi z tym czym powinnam sie zajmowac
<BlessJah> serwer na jakimś debcu?
<bastetmilo> mamy dedyka... chyba jest na debianie.
<bastetmilo> Mamy niby support
<bastetmilo> ale oni w Szczecinie siedzą
<bastetmilo> i komunikacja jest via irc
<bastetmilo> na razie od miesiąca nie możemy dojść do ładu i składu z kwestą gita.
<bastetmilo> kwestią
<bastetmilo> ale to zanim dostaniemy admina z prawdziwego zdarzenie, to sporo czasu upłynie :(
<bastetmilo> co mnie zasmuca
<BlessJah> zrobcie staż :]
<bastetmilo> robimy staż - ale nie wiem na jakie stanowisko
<BlessJah> zróbcie na admina, weźcie dodatkowego dedyka i na niego przeżućcie jakieś mniej pilne projekty
<BlessJah> jak gość się sprawdzi to dajcie go na główny serwer i ofertę stałego zatrudnienia
<BlessJah> najtańszy sposób znalezienia i przetestowania admina
<bastetmilo> tia. Ja wiem co mój szef powie "nie, no po co nam admin... Przecież Ty się mozesz tym zająć"
<drathir> snujecie plany podbicia swiata? hrhr
<bastetmilo> O. Moja firma szuka telemarketera na 3 miesiace i  pozycjonera na pół etatu.
<bastetmilo> Ohoho. Jakie wymaganie.
 * drathir -a zawsze dziwilo w jaki sposob mierza prace pozycjonerow ;p 
<bastetmilo> nie mam pojęcia. Ja widzę, że sie 15 osób zgłosiło ale widziałam tylko jednego kandydata :)
<drathir> przeciez takie cos zalezy od bardzo wielu czynnikow i nie zawsze albo nigdy nie sa jednakowe wyniki...
<BlessJah> kto by chciał wisieć cały dzień na słuchawce?
<bastetmilo> no, ale jesli ze 100 UU miesiecznie skacze na 1000 UU - to chyba pozycjonowanie działa?
<BlessJah> albo pozycjoner dorwał się do tora tudzież neostrady i nabija 900 UU miesiecznie
<drathir> a i z pageranka w krotkim okresie czasu zmiany sie nie zobaczy... co najwyzej w backlinkach...
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to nie jest cały dzien wiszenia - to jeszcze jest pisanie maili, research
<drathir> wlasnie wystarczy serwer a sa takie z duzymi pulami adresow ip...
<bastetmilo> a Wy od razu, że oszukuje
<bastetmilo> nie gadam z Wami
<tomipnh> :-)
<drathir> oj kto twierdzi,ze oszukujesz...? nikt...
<bastetmilo> nie miałam na myśli siebie, tylko hipotetycznego pozycjonera
<BlessJah> drathir: gdzies mam jeszcze listę potężnego (1k? 10k? nie pamiętam) zestawu akademickich proxy/cdn
<BlessJah> nabijałem sobie wizyty, dot.tk wymaga kilkudziesięciu wizyt miesięcznie, inaczej kasują domeny darmowe
<drathir> bo niestety w dzisiejszych czasach jak sie kogos nie zna to znacznie latwiej sie nadziac tym barzdziej w czyms takim nie do konca zmierzalnym w wynnikach pracy... ale oby na nieuczciwego nie trafilo...
<bastetmilo> Ulica się zemści.
<bastetmilo> :D
<bastetmilo> bo u nas kolega trenuje krav mage :)
<bastetmilo> więc nie ma to, że tamto
<drathir> BlessJah: o fajna taka lista... nie znasz dnia ani godziny kiedy sie moze przydac...
<drathir> BlessJah: pytanie tylko do czego... hrhr
<gjm> SRSR
<BlessJah> boję się, ze zaginęła
<drathir> BlessJah: a jest mozliwosc od strony skryptu ustawic cos takiego zeby chgodzilo po okreslonych stronach np w okreslone dni?
<BlessJah> crawler?
<BlessJah> co to za problem?
<BlessJah> wget i cron
<drathir> nie wiem czy to sie zaliczy do wejscia na strone...
<BlessJah> monitoruję w ten sposób strony prowadzących, jak pojawiają się wyniki kolosa czy egzaminu dostaję na komórkę info od razu
<BlessJah> zaliczy
<BlessJah> ewentualnie tylko useragenta zmieniasz
<drathir> a to fajnie...
<sall_cesson> Ubuntu sięga dna....
<bastetmilo> serio?
<sall_cesson> tak
<Skrzyp> sall_cesson: you don't say?
<gjm> Skrzyp: Nie prowokuj mnie
<tomipnh> po co ubuntu sięga? coś jest ciekawego na dnie?
<gjm> sall_cesson: Czemu tak twierdzisz?
<Skrzyp> gjm: a ić pan w gui
<drathir> bastetmilo: oj zemsta nie jest raczej dobrym rozwiazaniem teoretycznie zawsze moze sie znalezc ktos silniejszy...
<sall_cesson> imho z wersji na wersję jest gorzej
<sall_cesson> do 9.04 bylo nieźle
<sall_cesson> teraz du*a
<Skrzyp> sall_cesson: mówię
<Skrzyp> "you don't say?"
<gjm> I przyszedłeś nam o tym powiedzieć?
<sall_cesson> tak
<sall_cesson> :P
<Skrzyp> sall_cesson: wczas
<bastetmilo> drathir: Ty nie rozpoznajesz kiedy ja żartuje, prawda?
<tomipnh> wszystko zawsze z wersji na wersje jest złe
<tomipnh> stare gry miały klimat i grywalność
<Skrzyp> stare kde było fajne
<Skrzyp> stare gnome też
<tomipnh> no nie przesadzajmy z tym kde
<tomipnh> ale niech będzie ;-)
<gjm> Stare kobiety też są fajne, nie?
<Skrzyp> a teraz? (piiip) totalna.
<gjm> <:
<sall_cesson> kde 3.5 było cudne
<bastetmilo> ej. Ja jestem stara.
<sall_cesson> srunity ssie jak dzi*ka ze śląska
<Skrzyp> sall_cesson: http://trinitydesktop.org/
<tomipnh> gjm: kobiety są jak wino, im starsze tym drozsze
<sall_cesson> trinity że tak powiem martwe nieco
<gjm> sall_cesson: Ogarnij się
<sall_cesson> wolę już projekt mate
<Skrzyp> no to kde-sunset w dystrybucji zaczynającej się na g
<sall_cesson> jestem ogarnięty, gjm
<Skrzyp> a kończącej na entoo
<gjm> sall_cesson: Zachowuj się kulturalnie
<tits> bede skladal skarki!
<sall_cesson> a kogos obraziłem?
<marcin82> Będzie skarka?
<sall_cesson> skark nie piszę
<sall_cesson> :)
<gjm> tits: Cześć mati
<15SAB1MOU> foreste?
<tits> gjm: ciiiiii
<Skrzyp> hyhyhy
<Skrzyp> tits: ;p
<gjm> Oj tam
<sall_cesson> napisałem, ze łubuś trochę ssa
<drathir> bastetmilo: potraktuj to tez jako zart z mojej strony...
<15SAB1MOU> Foreste!!!
<gjm> Więc tak nie pisz, przynajmniej nie w ten sposób
<sall_cesson> mamy demokrację w kraju?
<sall_cesson> ja się pytam
<tits> z większym zarkazmem
<sall_cesson> bo się skarki posypiom
<sall_cesson> :P
<tits> sarkazmem*
<bastetmilo> drathir: Twoje nie brzmialo jak żart
<gjm> sall_cesson: Tu nie ma demokracji
<marcin82> kcie siem posypiom?
<sall_cesson> a co jest
<sall_cesson> srubukracja?
<tits> masturbacja
<gjm> A co ja się będę...
<tits> i leci na bash
<bastetmilo> gjm: wywal wszystkich :)
<gjm> tits: Tylko wyedytuj i posklejaj, ale i tak pewnie nie wrzucą
<drathir> sall_cesson: list otwarty czy cus takiego do devow bylby dobry moze by sie nawrocili na dobra sciezke rozwoju...
<gjm> bastetmilo: Prosiłem
<tits> gjm: pozdrów Wizarda
<tits> gjm: przecież ja jestem modem
<gjm> To wrzucaj :D
<bastetmilo> gjm: tu nie ma demokracji. Nie musisz prosić. Wywalaj.
<drathir> bastetmilo: 18 lat to jeszcze nie taka stara hrhr
<bastetmilo> ja mówiłam, że mam 18 lat?
<bastetmilo> skoro tak... ;)
<tits> drathir: bastetmilo to stara hrhr
<gjm> tits: Weź no :(
<tits> gjm: przecież wiesz, że sobie jaja robię
<gjm> forester: Nie kombinuj
<forester> dzień dobry, czy tu kasting do kolejnego sezonu "Mody na sukces"?
<Skrzyp> kastink
<marcin82> A kcie?
<forester> miałem tam grać
<forester> syna Erica
<forester> :P
<gjm> Zaraz złożę skarkę
<marcin82> ;]
<tits> papierowe worki na głowę się skończyły
<marcin82> Syna Erica, wniuka Salomona
<tomipnh> forester: nie ten pokój, trzeba było iść dalej korytarzem na lewo, to te trzecie drzwi z prawej strony
<Skrzyp> gjm: skórkę
<15SAB1MOU> wtf???
<Skrzyp> do Audaciousa
<forester> napiszę skarkę że mnie źle poinformowano
<gjm> Dobr trolle, zaraz wracam i ma was nie być
<tits> napisz do bbc
<gjm> <:
<forester> jesteście chamscy i mnie dyskryminujecie
<tits> pokażą ci na mapie
<15SAB1MOU> bo czarny jesteS
<Skrzyp> gjm: daleko nie zajdziesz
 * skarka > /dev/null
<forester> panowie, dlaczego wszyscy pisza źle na muj temat
<bastetmilo> kto to jest forester?
<skarka> foreste z dodatkowym r w nicku
<forester> cholera
<gjm> skarka: Btw, jak tam z jego nickiem?
<bastetmilo> skarka: nieeee
<Skrzyp> foreste®
<bastetmilo> nie wierzę
<forester> nie udało się ich zmylić
<skarka> gjm: w poniedziałek będzie mój
<drathir> nie no dobra wystarczy juz tych zartow troszke rownowagi trzeba...
<gjm> hrhr
<gjm> <;
<marcin82> widział ktoś bramkę Anglików sprzed kilku minut?
<15SAB1MOU> zajebista bramka Wellbecka ;]
<Piotr_Skarka> witajcie
<marcin82> witai
<marcin82> ;p
<skarka> messi piłkorzem euro 1020!
<15SAB1MOU> ale się tu wiocha robi
<gjm> 15SAB1MOU: Słownictwo
<15SAB1MOU> sorki
<Piotr_Skarka> wiocha to przekleństwo, synu?
<gjm> 22:49 < 15SAB1MOU> zajebista bramka Wellbecka ;]
<15SAB1MOU> ok-piękna
<Piotr_Skarka> łaka łaka ełro sraka
<15SAB1MOU> ...piłka leci wprost na ptaka...
<Piotr_Skarka> ;d
<bastetandroid> Cisza?
<mucha090> ehh
<mucha090> omal się nie popłakałem :D
<oskar_> Witam. Mam pytanie. Jak w pythonie zrobic zapis do pliku tekstowego bez kasowania jego zawartosci?
<oskar_> ja robie tak : http://wklej.org/id/774123/
<alip_> wie ktoś z was czemu po restarcie może znikać partycja podłączona do raid przez mdadm ?
<m477> oskar_: robisz to zle
<m477> zmien na "w+"
<jacekowski> alip_: bo mdadm musi ja odpalic
<oskar_> ok, zaraz sprawdze a jak przeszukac plik tekstowt?
<m477> string=plik.read()
<oskar_> w+ nie działa
<oskar_> dalej kasuje poprzednia zawartosc
<m477> to nie pamietam, zobacz w api
<oskar_> ok,
<alip_> jacekowski, co znaczy ze musi ją odpalić ? trzeba coś jeszcze specjalnie ustawić w mdadm.conf ? http://wklej.org/id/774130/
<m477> dlaczego dostaje taki wynik: In [7]: 253.9-256.0
<m477> Out[7]: -2.0999999999999943
<m477> blad procsora?
<BlessJah> http://roflcopter.pl/5971
<jacekowski> jak co robisz?
<m477>  253.9-256.0 w ipythonie
<jacekowski> m477: mozesz zalozyc na 100% ze to nie blad procesora
<m477> a co
<BlessJah> >>> 253.9-256.0
<BlessJah> -2.0999999999999943
<m477> zalozyc zawsze mozna wszystko
<BlessJah> lol
<jacekowski> no prawidlowy wynik masz
<m477> dziwne co?
<jacekowski> nie
<m477> to czemu cos takiego powstaje
<jacekowski> prawidlowy wynik
<m477> z dokladnoscia do LSB?
<jacekowski> poczytaj o liczbach zmiennoprzecinkowych
<jacekowski> to nie jest int
<jacekowski> to jest float
<BlessJah> m477: mój link patrz
<m477> mhm
<Matan[M]1> ktoś zna jakiego hosta bez reklam pod stronkę? (miejsca styknie z 50mb)
<jacekowski> m477: float NIGDY ci nie da dokladnego wyniku
<m477> to wiem
<m477> w koncu komputer operuje na dyskretnych wartosciach
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da
<BlessJah> 2.0 - 1.0
<m477> 2, to liczba naturalna
<BlessJah> 2.0 to float
<m477> zapisana za pomoca zmiennoprzeicnkowej
<m477> pewnie znajdzie sie jakis jezyk gdzie 2.0 moze byc intem
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> int to tylko wartosci calkowite
<BlessJah> 10002.5 - 10002.0
<BlessJah> masz
<m477> jacekowski: google podaje poprawny wynik 253.9-256.0
<m477> ;]
<jacekowski> bo google robi to inaczej
<m477> oszukuje
<m477> nie liczy
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> google uzywa staloprzecinkowej arytmetyki
<jacekowski> przesuwajac przecinek
<m477> flata na inta zamienia?
<m477> i potem spowrotem
<m477> 1,2 -> 12 itp?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> zeby nie bylo przecinkow
<m477> st
<BlessJah> >>> 10002.00390625 - 10002.0
<BlessJah> 0.00390625
<BlessJah> :[
<BlessJah> m477: jak ty to robisz, że ci się psuje, a mi nie chce?
<m477> BlessJah: mniejsza od wiekszej
<BlessJah> >>> 10002.0 - 10002.00390625
<BlessJah> -0.00390625
<m477> lol
<m477> widocznie jakis warunek jeszcze jest ;]
<m477> trzeba by sie dowiedziec jak to jest liczone
<BlessJah> sprawdź moje odejmowania
<m477> tez dziala poprawnie
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> poczytajcie o floatach
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak, działa poprawnie
<BlessJah> ale cheatowałem
<jacekowski> 0.00390625 * 2 * 2 * 2 * 2 * 2 * 2 * 2 * 2 = 1
<jacekowski> tu masz wyjasnienie dlaczego to dziala
<BlessJah> >>> math.log(0.00390625, 2)
<BlessJah> -8.0
<BlessJah> :P
<jacekowski> float przedstawia liczby ktore 1 podzielona przez kolejne potegi dwojki
<jacekowski> ew. dodane do siebie
<jacekowski> m477: poczytaj o floatach
<BlessJah> de facto to to samo co int
<BlessJah> tylko w drugą stronę, w kierunku dzielenia
<BlessJah> liczba mająca w dziesiętnym skończone rozwinięcie dziesiętne, nie musi mieć takiego (0.1 nie ma) w binarnym
<jacekowski> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liczba_zmiennoprzecinkowa
<jacekowski> w sumie dobry art
<Matan[M]> jakiegoś CMSa polecacie?
<BlessJah> idź za mainstreamem, bierz wp
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<Matan[M]> coś prostego, estetycznego sobie chcę sklepać na projekty
<BlessJah> django
<mucha090> kto z was zna jakis dobry emulator terminala na androida?
<mucha090> bo ten wbudowany w cyanogenmod 7.2 nie posiada kodowania utf-8
<szymon_g> witka
 * szymon_g sie zastanawia jak przekonac nagrywarke dvd ze owe plytki sa RW o.O
<drathir> szymon_g: witam...
<drathir> jakie plyty?
<szymon_g> tdk
<szymon_g> witaj drathir
<szymon_g> btw :)
<szymon_g> lol, w "grze o tron" jedna z glow wbitych na pal byla robiona na podobienstwo GWBusha o.O
<szymon_g> http://io9.com/5918114/george-w-bushs-decapitated-head-appeared-on-game-of-thrones
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dywgmj7> (at io9.com)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-16
<mucha090> wiecie moze jak jest po polsku feedback?
<mucha090> bo znaczenie tego slowa znam
<mucha090> ale po polsku jak yo bedzie?
<CookieM> sprzężenie zwrotne, odzew
<tajwanuser> cze
<Skrzyp> ść
<CookieM> 6
<Skrzyp> 7
<CookieM> all good children go to heaven
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<CookieM> dzień dobry
<gjm> Bry
<Morfeusz888> cze¶æ
<gjm> Morfeusz888: Zmień kodowanie
<CookieM> na utf-8
<gjm> Co Ty nie powiesz?
<CookieM> był i znikł bo wezwał go nikt
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Skrzyp> Ashiren: cat ur day
<Skrzyp> a właśnie
<Skrzyp> nadchodzi 14
<Skrzyp> zaraz pierdolną serwisy
<Skrzyp> tak, gejotem, możesz mnie wykopać
<Ashiren> fail
<Skrzyp> ano, fail
<Skrzyp> bo to UTC
<Skrzyp> a nie CEST
<qermit> który to chciał kupować kabel vga 10m?
<BlessJah> hm... UTC nie jest 2h za nami?
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no jakoś tak
<BlessJah> ok, zgadza się
<BlessJah> do dziesięciu potrafię, ale do dwudziestu czasem się mylę
<Skrzyp> hy ;p
<Skrzyp> chyba sobie włącze autorejoin z delayem
<szymon_g> witam
 * szymon_g wlasnie sobie ogladnal nowego MBPro o.O
<szymon_g> kurde, ten ekran mi sie podoba :)
<szymon_g> (cena- nieco mniej...)
<Voldenet> cena w eplach to zawsze to co zabija tych biedniejszych
<Voldenet> a że w polsce promile ludzi zarabiają wystarczająco, żeby na to nie patrzeć, to promile ludzi mają mb
<Skrzyp> jej
<Skrzyp> zaczyna się
<szymon_g> Voldenet: bo ja wiem? ceny w porownaniu do takiego della czy ibm nie sa az tak wysokie
<szymon_g> Skrzyp: flame must go on
<szymon_g> ;)
<szymon_g> (chociaz i tak wyzsze)
<CookieM> to za pół godziny gaszą światło
<szymon_g> :|
<szymon_g> trza cos zjesc :)
<jacekowski> szymon_g: poje****?
<BlessJah> ChanServ: die
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> ?
<jacekowski> z tym makbukiem
<jacekowski> normalnego laptopa kup
<jacekowski> jakiegos asusa
<jacekowski> moj ma juz 4 lata
<jacekowski> i dalej dziala
<szymon_g> eeetam. ja tam nic nie kupuje, mam thinpada
<jacekowski> tylko dysk padl
<szymon_g> :)
<jacekowski> i wymienilem na ssd
<szymon_g> ale gdybym kupowal, i gdybym mial nadmiar gotowki (hahaha) to bym sie nad nim zastanawial
<szymon_g> gdyby oczywiscie zalezalo mi, z roznych wzgledow, na trzymaniu unixa na kompie
<szymon_g> co nie zmienia faktu ze monitor swietny ma :P jak glupek przystawialem nochala do ekranu by zobaczyc pixele- nie dalo sie :)
<Szatan> szymon_g: tia, mb za 17k PLNów byś kupił? ;d
<szymon_g> Szatan: jakbym wygral w totka- to czemu nie
<szymon_g> :)
<jacekowski> szymon_g: inne laptopy tez tak maja
<BlessJah> o/
<Szatan> ja się przymierzam odłożyć z LGA2012 za 3k procka kupić
<Szatan> 3,6GHz na rdzeń
<szymon_g> jacekowski: mam 1440x900 na 14" i widze pixele
<szymon_g> Szatan: "po co ci to" :)?
<Szatan> szymon_g: gentoo! xD
<szymon_g> :D
<szymon_g> nie lepiej jakiegos xeona?
<Szatan> a drugi to gdzieś muzykę trzeba składować
<Szatan> szymon_g: a jakąś grafikę na pci-e wsadzisz? ;d
<jacekowski> ja mam 2.8GHz/rdzen
<jacekowski> i kernel sie kompiluje w mniej niz minute
<Szatan> szymon_g: a po 2-gie to będę brał 3 monitory LCD Della
<jacekowski> wez LG
<Szatan> chcę się w vt-x pobawić ;d
<jacekowski> matryce della i tak LG robi
<szymon_g> no, podlaczysz to do hd4k (zdaje sie)
<Szatan> jacekowski: z matrycą IPS chcę ;)
<Szatan> za 800 zł widziałem na sklepowej półce 21'
<jacekowski> ja to bym chcial z oledem
<Szatan> a ja jakąś dotykową ;d
<jacekowski> poczekam az oledy beda dostepne w laptopach i wtedy sobie chyb upgrade laptopa zrobie
<jacekowski> Szatan: a na co mi odciski palcow?
<Szatan> eh, walą mi odciski palców ;d
<BlessJah> mydłem je potraktuj
<Szatan> sam mam smartfona na androidzie i tablet przywykłem
<szymon_g> http://www.csoonline.com/article/708568/us-cert-discloses-security-flaw-in-intel-chips o.O
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cxhx3vf> (at www.csoonline.com)
<jacekowski> szymon_g: gowno prawda
<Szatan> eh, czekam na dyski 4TB
<jacekowski> szymon_g: to nie jest bug w procesorze
<jacekowski> szymon_g: tylko w software
<jacekowski> szymon_g: procesor sie zachowuje sie prawidlowo wedlug intel developers manual
<szymon_g> we windowsach, *bsd i w innych?
<jacekowski> ta
<szymon_g> "If an operating system is written according to AMD's spec, but run on Intel hardware, the difference in implementation can be exploited by an attacker to write to arbitrary addresses in the operating system's memory."
<jacekowski> pisze na wprost w manualu intela ze procesor nie sprawdza czy wszystkie rejestry sa prawidlowe
<szymon_g> wiec cos nie tak z intela prockami jest. pod amd tego bledu nie ma
<jacekowski> ogolnie chodzi o to ze aplikacja moze zrobic GF i ustawic sobie handler na nieprawidlowy adres
<jacekowski> szymon_g: to jest roznica w implementacjach tego samego
<szymon_g> skopana nieco implementacja ;)
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ktos nie doczytal manuala
<jacekowski> ogolnie chodzi o to ze jak adres do GF handlera jest nieprawidlowy to bedzie wygenerowany GF drugi raz ale tym razem uzyje handlera ustawionego w innych rejestrach
<jacekowski> a tych rejestrow OS nie sprawdza
<jacekowski> ani nic
<jacekowski> a tam moze byc rownie dobrze kod aplikacji ustawiony
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie chodzi o to ze jak amd robilo amd64 to nie okreslilo dokladnie jak sysret sie zachowuje
<jacekowski> intel zaimplementowal sysret troche inaczej ale dokladnie opisal zachowanie
<bastetmilo> re
<Szatan> .,.,.,.,.,.,..,
<spoofy> o/
<spoofy> Ej.. mam problem - proftpd + mod clamav - wszystko ładnie pięknie mi usuwa ale tylko w anonymous a do innych userów już się nie czepia - why? Stawiał ktoś proftpd+module clamav?
<szymon_g> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1173997/pieknie-poukladane-kabelki-cat-6/ o.O
<szymon_g> hejka spoofy
 * szymon_g sie zastanawia: fedorka z xfce czy ubu :?
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry szymon_g :)
<Szatan> szymon_g: gentoo! ;d
<szymon_g> Szatan: az tak to mi sie nie nudzi
<szymon_g> ;)
<Szatan> szymon_g: sabayon? ;D
<szymon_g> nah. czegos cywilizowanego i latwego szukam
<gjm> Windows może? :>
<szymon_g> aatam, nudzi sie
<szymon_g> chociaz moze bym sobie PS wreszcie skonfigurowal?
<onedeep69> POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLSKA!
<spoofy> Hmm.. Pomoże ktoś z tym proftpd i clamav? www.wklej.org/id/774431/
<spoofy> dodam tylko że mod_clamav-0.11rc a proftpd 1.3.4a
<m477> za goroao
<Voldenet> czy rsync potrafi wykorzystywać inotify?
<Voldenet> tzn. 'jak znajdzie się tutaj nowy plik, to rób kopię'
<Voldenet> jak w dropboksie
<Voldenet> google drive
<Voldenet> i innych takich
<Voldenet> ale lokalnie
<Voldenet> w sumie mógłbym ustawić prosty program z inotify i dać kopię na eventy modify i create
<Voldenet> ale chciałbym coś bardziej eleganckiego
<szymon_g> https://code.google.com/p/rsync-inotify/ cos takiego?
<Voldenet> ^ to właśnie jest to, co już mam
<Voldenet> tzn. mam coś podobnego
<Voldenet> ale to jest mało eleganckie
<szymon_g> no, tego sie spodziewalem. 2i wynik z googla ;)
<szymon_g> :)
<Voldenet> ale przydałoby się, żeby rsync miał jakiś przełącznik do tego
<Voldenet> i może jest jakiś ficzer nieudokumentowany, albo w testowych buildach
<szymon_g> Voldenet: sprawdz na #rsync
<Voldenet> może później
<Voldenet> bo tam po angielsku gadają
<Voldenet> a ja nie umiem angielskiego
<Voldenet> :(
<szymon_g> to jak chcesz w linuchu kariere zrobic ;)?
<Voldenet> a chcę?
<Voldenet> mi płacą za siszarp
<Voldenet> i siplas
<Voldenet> a nie linuksy
<szymon_g> ah, no, chyba ze tak
<szymon_g> :)
<szymon_g> ... a jednak chcesz skrypta z rsyncem i inotify zrobic...
<Voldenet> już mam
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<szymon_g> podziel sie :)
<Voldenet> while : ; do rsync $opcje ; sleep $czas ; done
<Voldenet> z głowy
<szymon_g> hm... to chyba nie to o co ci chodzilo? rsync umie robic roznicowe backupy?
<Voldenet> while : ; do inotifywait -e modify,create . &> /dev/null && rsync ; sleep 10 ; done &
<Voldenet> tak
<szymon_g> tfu, przyrostowe
<Voldenet> potrafi
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie to mógłbym odpalać inotify i samemu robić synca
<Voldenet> tzn. nowe pliki kopiować
 * szymon_g slucha sobie Closterkeller: Bordeaux
<Voldenet> esteemed
<Voldenet> int fd=inotify_init();
<Voldenet> inotify_add_watch(fd, argv[i], IN_MODIFY | IN_CREATE) ;
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> ale chyba w bashu łatwiej komendę odpalić
<Voldenet> cobym nie musiał z execl i forkami cudować
<szymon_g> hm... ubuntu ma /bin/sh zlinkowanego do basha czy dasha teraz?
<BlessJah> ls -l /bin/sh
<BlessJah> 12.04 dasha ma
<szymon_g> dzieki
<szymon_g> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=phoronix_effimass_cluster&num=1 :)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cknq9z2> (at www.phoronix.com)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3
<Damn3d> jakie programy do przeglądania Biblii na Ubuntu byscie polecili?
<gjm> Made my day
<DaZ> cicho bezbożniku.
<EsmD> Dzisiejsza bilbia jest strasznie okrojona i przeinaczona ;/
<EsmD> Damn3d: poszukaj sobie w COU "biblia" lub po angielsku, zassaj wszystkie (o ile pamietam jest tego malo) i sam sobie wybierz - to najlepsza metoda
<DaZ> ubuntu ce miało xiphos :f
<Damn3d> są dostępne jakieś benchmarki tych programow?
<Damn3d> i
<Damn3d> czy w ogole
<Damn3d> nowy testament np
<Damn3d> jest dodany, czy to jest tresc wlasnosciowa
<Damn3d> i musze sobie dociągnąć?
<Szatan> Damn3d: poszukaj ubuntu christian edition
<julek> czesc
<julek> znacie jakis programik na linuksa w tym stylu: http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/219721279.png ?
<julek> co pokazuje moc sygnalu sieci w poblizu
<Szatan> julek: iwscan?
<julek> Szatan: wez mnie nie rozsmieszaj;)
<julek> chce zeby mi w jednym okienku pokazalo moc sygnalu pobliskich sieci
<julek> w jakis czytelny sposob
<Szatan> julek: hmm, czyżby umiał wicd?
<julek> wicd jest slaby
<bastetmilo> wszyscy mecz oglądają?
<dweller> nie ;3
<panx1> ja oglądam :D
<gjm> To oglądaj
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: a w piłkę chociaż umisz grać? :O
<panx1> 0;0
<Skrzyp> Matan[M]: nie, ale wie, co to spalony :D
<panx1> Skrzyp, to niech idzie do kuchni, bo spali kolejnego :D
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: chyba kotlet
<Skrzyp> to samo miałem mówić :D
<gjm> Ogarniecie się?
<gjm> Bez szowinizmu
<panx1> :D
<Matan[M]> gjm: ić oglądać mecz bo ci czesi bramkę szczelom i nie zobaczysz
<Skrzyp> i potem będzie wypleniał krecika dzieciom z głowy
<Matan[M]> chyba nawet nie wie co to krecik...
<panx1> może wie... :)
<panx1> gre rus 0;0
<Szatan> Artur szaleje xD
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: umiem grać.
<matan> bastetmilo: saved
<bastetmilo> a teksty o kotletach to zachowajcie dla siebie
<matan> no dobrze...
<matan> (ziemniaki)
<gjm> Ile Grecja - Rosja, wie ktoś?
<bastetmilo> haha. No umieram ze smiechu, taki jesteś dowcipny.
<matan> zapytah infobota
<bastetmilo> 1 dla Grecji
<matan> bastetmilo: słabo... uważasz to za seksistowski żart?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Dzięki
<bastetmilo> matan: wiem, ze jesteś słaby.
<matan> bastetmilo: "in my opinion" kobiety nie powinny przebywać w kuchni
<matan> bastetmilo: za słabo gotujecie
<bastetmilo> uhum. Może czas znaleźć sobie taką kobiete, ktora umie gotować?
<matan> bastetmilo: starczy, że ja umiem...
<bastetmilo> Swoją drogą Polacy wygrali w siatkę z Koreą Płd i Tajwanem...
<bastetmilo> i Finlandią, i Kanadą...
<bastetmilo> a wszyscy tylko się tym durnym euro jarają
<gjm> :>
<CookieM> bo piłka nożna jest wielką metaforą narodowych fobii, nadziei, antypatii itd. itp.
<CookieM> inaczej mówiąc: Jeśli chcesz zrozumieć piłkę, musisz myśleć jak piłka.
<mentorious> łoł, to ktoś tu wchodzi jeszcze? ;]
<bastetmilo> mentorious: nie. My tu cały czas siedzimy.
<gjm> Nie, tylko wychodzą
<Szatan> memento mori!
<Damn3d> zaraz bana dostaniecie
<Damn3d> wszyscy
<gjm> Od foreste
<Matan> ktoś wie w ilu kolorach pracuje terminal? (ile obsługuje)
<Szatan> 256?
<Damn3d> 32
<Damn3d> albo 16
<Damn3d> tak na oko
<bjfs> zależy od termcap, wtedy wszystkie odpowiedzi są prawidłowe ;p
<panx1> 256 GB Flash Storage to dysk SSD?
<Voldenet> niic się nie staaaaało
<Voldenet> panx1: nie, flash nie musi być dyskiem ssd
<panx1> to jaka to pamięc? :P, bo przeglądam maki z ciekawości....
<Voldenet> flash
<Voldenet> ssd składa się z kilku kostek afair
<Voldenet> a jedna to... no, w sumie też ssd, ale jednak nie
<Voldenet> zależy jak to zdefiniować
<panx1> yhy
<panx1> szkoda że maki są drogie , Mac os x to fajny os ;/
<Morfeusz888> masz rację
<Voldenet> nic się nie staaaaaa
<Voldenet> łooooooo
<Voldenet> ;_;
<Morfeusz888> oj tam
<Voldenet> ale przynajmniej Ruscy nie przeszli
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<gjm> Nie przeszli?
<dariusz> Nie ;]
<dariusz> Grecja i czesi ;>
<mentorious> jak zwykle
<mentorious> cos czuje ze beda niezłe dymy teraz od Ruskich i Polaków : )
<Morfeusz888> też tak czuje
<Morfeusz888> ruscy na pewno będą robić dymy na dzielni
<bastetmilo> Rosjan
<mentorious> teraz tylko czekac na fale krytyki
<CookieM> no pewnie, wojna musi być, ile w końcu można zamiatać brudy pod dywan
<mentorious> na czele Tomaszewski który zwali to na PO, Pis, Smoleńsk i PZPN
<Voldenet> mentorious: tbh, ma na co
<Voldenet> na PZPN może nawrzucać
<Voldenet> nasz team nieźle spaprał pierwsze klika minut, gdzie wyprowadzili akcji spokojnie na 3 gole
<Voldenet> a nie skończyli żadnej
<Voldenet> i to definitywnie wina trenera, że zespół się zmęczył w kilka minut
<Voldenet> i po 20 minutach ta gra w zasadzie nie wyglądała
<mentorious> no ładnie grali, ale ten sam scenariusz - z grecją piekna 1 połowa, 1-0 i nagle w drugiej lipa. Z Rosją pięknie i 2 połowa znowu lipa. dzis tak samo
<Voldenet> jeszcze deszcz zaczął padać
<Voldenet> nasi nie umieją gospodarować siłą
<CookieM> zlekceważyli 'krecików' jak kiedyś Kameruńczyków, stara słowiańska przypadłość
<mentorious> w sumie kadra najlepsza w ostatnich 8 latach ;) ale Smuda popisał sie niezle ze "zmianami" i "obozem przygotowawczym" gdzie mieli cwiczyc kondycje
<mentorious> udziela sie ktos z ircujących na forum? bo ciezko z nicków kojarze ;)
<Morfeusz8881> raczej nie :P
<Voldenet> forum?
<Voldenet> ja tu jestem tylko na ircach, bo działają u mnie na wszystkim
<Voldenet> na komórce, na kompach w pracy, laptopie
<Voldenet> wszędzie
<Voldenet> a strony internetowe to taka trudność w używaniu
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<CookieM> powinni byli na dzień przed meczem założyć włosiennice, jak marszałek Piłsudski; on wiedział jak walczyć z polskimi demonami, może dlatego, że był Litwinem
<bastetmilo> mentorious: na jakim forum?
<mentorious> na forum.ubuntu.pl
<mentorious> myslalem ze to zintegrowane ;]
<bastetmilo> że co?
<mentorious> no forum.ubuntu.pl, myslalem ze jestescie powiazani ;]
<bastetmilo> oh. To może jesteśmy? Nigdy by mi to do głowy nie przyszło
<panx1> z tego co mnie wiadomo połowa osób tutaj nie używa ubuntu, ja znam tylko 2 osoby aktualnie które mają ubu :D
<bastetmilo> panx1: masz jakiś dowód na poparcie tego?
<panx1> bastetmilo, a kiedyś się chwalil distrami tutaj, to tylko Wizard i ty posiadali ubu, ty chyba Unity, a Wizz KDE, i ktoś jeszcze, ale już nie pamiętam po nikach
<panx1> chyba że trollowali....
<CookieM> ja używam precise'a
<panx1> po tym channelu można się wszystkiego spodziewać :P
<bastetmilo> panx1: kanale
<bastetmilo> pamiętaj, tu piszemy po polsku.
<bastetmilo> W każdym razie. Dobranoc wszystkim.
<CookieM> gjm i ftpd na straży poprawności językowej
<gjm> Tak
<panx1> ok, w takim razie z/w ,z/w bo coś mi się małomiekkie okna na notatniku zawiesiły siostrze i muszę ponownie ustawić
<panx1> i to na twardo, bo okna nie odpowiadają.
<CookieM> życzymy szybkiego uporania się z przeciwnościami
<panx1> CookieM, dziękuję, niech allah będzie z Tobą.
<CookieM> i z Tobą
<CookieM> bracie
<panx1> pamiętaj że allah Cię kocha, psst. i nie widzi pod ziemią.. :)
<CookieM> bluźnisz bracie
<CookieM> przygotuj się na dekapitację
<CookieM> ;)
<panx1> dekapitację to robi ryży naszych portfeli
<panx1> naszym*
<CookieM> ciesz się, że to ryży, niedługo będą nami rządzić tacy o oczach w kształcie ryżu
<Damn3d> tak
<Damn3d> jak ktos nei wierzy w allaha
<Damn3d> to go ktoregos dnia wielki kebab zgniecie
 * qermit jest zły
<Damn3d> qermit zbanuj tych bezboznikow
<Damn3d> allah akbar, viva piniata!
<Damn3d> e, dobra nie trolluje
<qermit> nie trolijesz
<qermit> ktory nastepny
<qermit> wódkę pić na smutno
<qermit> a nie
<qermit> po kanałach sie szlajają
<dweller> opme
<qermit> opme
<qermit> dweller: dziala
 * mentorious :<
<dweller> :>
<gjm> Cześć qermit
<qermit> czesc
<gjm> Chyba się oddalę zaraz, ten spirytus jest dobry
<Matan> ta... jasne...
<gjm> Nie, ciemne
<Matan> daj dziecku zabawkę...
<dweller> i mówią że to ja z opem szaleje...
<qermit> Matan: bo ci wycisze
<qermit> mam zły humor
<panx1> Matan, przy gjm to i ja boję się ENTER naciskać :D
<dweller> qermit: przynajmniej rosija jedzie do domu
<dweller> i możemy dalej kibicować naszym niemieckim polakom
<qermit> no to jedyne cieszy
<qermit> ta polska zawiść
<Matan> panx1: jeszcze rok temu było dobrze, qermit, Wizard, kklimonda, się gwardia trzymała a teraz rozdają +o częściej jak +v
<gjm> qermit: Nie żałuj sobie, wkurza mnie już
<dweller> e tam zawiść
<gjm> Matan: Napisz skargę
<qermit> Matan: przyjedź do wrocka na zlot to pogadamy
<Matan> qermit: kup mi bilet z UK to przyjadę
<panx1> Matan, ja czytam sobie książkę, wiec nie trolluje/ wkurzam ludzi tutaj :D, aby kolejnego bana nie dostać :D
<dweller> Matan: bilet dużo nie kosztuje ;f
<Vorbis^> Matan: to jakaś miejscowość w polsce?
<jacekowski> Matan: to sa grosze
<NoosekPL> Jak tam meczyk?
<Vorbis^> NoosekPL: http://m.ocdn.eu/_m/595aaf3150de6fd07fd7c2ffc95c4af6,57,29,0-0-770-323-0.png
<Vorbis^> :D
<CookieM> powietrze zeszło z dumnej sarmackiej duszy, nic tylko gorzałki-przyjaciółki się napić
<Matan> jacekowski: starczy mi że zbierałem kasę na wyjazd, żeby przyjechać najpierw trzeba sobie na bilecik zarobić, poza tym, nie spieszy mi się wracać
<qermit> Matan: bylo stac cie wyjazd do pierdangli, to pewnie stac cie na powrot
<qermit> nie chcesz sie ze mna napic to nasle na ciebie gjm
<gjm> Mam co robić
<gjm> Też piję
<gjm> Za Polskę
<Damn3d> tak nam dopumusz buk
<Damn3d> dopomusz
<Matan> qermit: wypraw pogrzeb dla rodziców, miej 20lat, skończ szkołę, nie miej perspektyw, sprzedaj mieszkanie rodziców bo nie masz za co je opłacać
<Matan> qermit: coś jeszcze?
<qermit> Matan: za pogrzeb płaci państwo
<BlessJah> qermit: pół pogrzebu, ostatnio jakoś ucinali te zasiłki
<qermit> BlessJah: pół pogrzebu?
<Matan> qermit: stypa?
<qermit> Matan: stypa srypa
<qermit> jak sie nie ma kasy to sie nie ma kasy
<BlessJah> Matan: zastaw się a postaw się?
<Matan> jak ci przyjeżdża rodzina, musisz ich zalokować, mieć czym wykarmić
<qermit> Matan: jak maja na bilet, to maja na jedzenie
<qermit> i maja na hotel
<Matan> szkoda mi tracić kontakty z rodziną wiesz...
<Matan> qermit: powiedz to rodzinie w której większość to rolnicy ze wsi...
<BlessJah> Matan: jest nam strasznie przykro z tego powodu
<qermit> Matan: skoro są to rolnicy, to mają jabka i żyto i żytnią
<Matan> BlessJah: dobry sarkazm nie jest zły...
<BlessJah> masz jeszcze jakieś problemy, o których chcesz porozmawiać?
 * qermit ma w rodzinie rolnikow
<Vorbis^> qermit: jeździsz na wykopki?
<qermit> Włatcy móch odcinek 14
<qermit> ?
<Vorbis^> możliwe
<qermit> czas poprawcować
<prs> 1st
<gjm> 1st
<tajwanuser> czesc
<Skrzyp> 2nd
<panx1> siem
<panx1> mam pytanko, jest środowisko imitujące te z Mac OS?
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> paczki przerabiające gnome na to są chyba najbliżej
<Voldenet> bo z ładniejszych to jest to enlightenment
<Voldenet> ale nie jestem pewien, czy ktoś tego używa na codzień
<Voldenet> oprócz jakichś chipsterów
<Voldenet> hipsterów*
<panx1> fajnie by było by jakiś programmer zrobił 1:1 takie środwisko ;d
<jacekowski> osx ssie
<panx1> taki perfekcyjny klon :D
<jacekowski> ale byl styl dla kde3
<jacekowski> ktory imitowal kilka rzeczy
<jacekowski> ale osx jest zajebiscie niewygodny
<panx1> jacekowski, nie wiem, jak narazie mam " Installing Mac OS X Leo~ on ~ volume "Domek" xD
<panx1> na screenach ładnie wyglądał , zobaczymy jaki jest użyteczny po instalacji
<panx1> jacekowski, miałes maka?
<jacekowski> to jest kanal ubuntu
<jacekowski> nie rozmawiamy tu o takim gownie
<panx1> :D
<qermit> jacekowski: slownictwo
<panx1> kk
<panx1> +q co oznacza?
<qermit> ze zostal wyciszony
<panx1> czyli nie może mówić, taa?
<qermit> tak
<panx1> +v?
<qermit> nie moze zalewac kanalu szlamem slownym
<qermit> glos, jak kanak ma +m np
<panx1> a
<panx1> +voice jak na ts
<qermit> nie no, jak jest +m na kanal to nikt nie moze gadac, poza osobami ktore maja +v lub +o
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-17
<drathir> bry...
<buharin> kurde, ostatnio Java mnie zniecheca
<MamTrzyGie> cz
<panx1> es
<Matan> bry
<buharin> Wizard, jestes?
<panx1> witam
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<uh> bardzo wolno po sambie przesyłąją mi się pliki
<psesq> o/
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> kurde, ma ktos pomysl czemu komputer, gdy sie go wlacza, niezbyt sie uruchamia? tj. wentylatory chodza (cpu, gpu, obudowa), natomiast nie jest nic "wysylane" do monitora. i restartuje sie po kilku sekundach ad infinituum
<szymon_g> *infinitum
<bastetmilo> jest zepsuty
<szymon_g> ...
<szymon_g> :)
<szymon_g> pewnie cos z plyta glowna, bo po wymianie grafiki nadal takie cos wystepuje
<szymon_g> :|
<BlessJah> brzęczyk powinien morsem nadawać kod błędu
<BlessJah> który, w razie nieznajomości alfabetu morse'a, możesz skonfrontować z instrukcją
<bastetmilo> masz zepsuty komputer, zanies go do serwisu
<bastetmilo> niech naprawią
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: ee. Wymien zasilacz
<gjm> To elektroda.pl?
<szymon_g> bastetmilo: juz raz wymienialem. w serwisie tez byl "dzialal w porzadku"
<bastetmilo> szymon_g: mój serwisant mówi, ze to wyglada na zasilacz. ALe jesli wymieniłeś, i nadal sie tak dzieje po wymiane, to musisz gdzie indziej szukac przyczyny.
<ftpd> Ja wiem, co się zepsuło.
<ftpd> Komputer się zepsuł.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ej, a Tobie sie naprawiło to co nie działało?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Mój mieszka w serwisie, mam zastęopczaka (mocniejszego :P)
<ftpd> A trwa to tyle, bo mój Tatuś był na urlopie, a musiał klepnąć zgodę na naprawę za tyle-i-tyle peelenów.
<szymon_g> co sie zepsulo w twoim ftpd?
<szymon_g> (jesli sie mozna spytac)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale ja sie nie pytam o Twój komputer...
<ftpd> szymon_g: Taśma do dysku, ale przy okazji wymieniają bateriię, bo umarła oraz zasilacz, bo umarł.
<bastetmilo> stwierdzono zgon, bo umar
<ftpd> Oboje: nie pytacie 'się', tylko mnie. Zaimek zwrotny jest zbędny.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A o co pytasz, skoro nie o komputer?
<szymon_g> ah, polonista ;)?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: o to co Ci w pracy nie działało...
<bastetmilo> jak żeś się darł 'napraw mi, napraw mi!'
<ftpd> Ach.
<szymon_g> :)
<ftpd> Już nie pamiętam, co to było.
<ftpd> Ale zapewne tak.
<szymon_g> ok, mykam
<bastetmilo> czytam sobie o wrocławskiej drużynie futbolu amerykańskiego - do połowy artykułu miałam wrażenie, że ktoś to jakimś translatorem z angielskiego tłumaczył. Ale to jest polska strona o polskiej drużynie. o_O
<bastetmilo> Swoją drogą, to muszę się kiedyś wybrać na ich mecz.
<ftpd> Jakaś moda na to ostatnio.
<ftpd> shpaq jest zawodnikiem, czy co.
<ftpd> s/ co/ coś/
<bastetmilo> O. Ostatnio widziałam chłopaczków, którzy w to grają. Nonono.
<drathir> lol zasilacz, dobre... hrhr odlacz naped i sprawdzisz czy nie domaga, zalezy jaka grafika moim zdaniem jesli integra moglo np wyjscie pojsc, ale nie powinien sie wylaczyc... jesli zewnetrzna grafa odlaczyc i zobaczyc czy sie tez wylaczy,,,
<ftpd> 13:31:28 !--             | >>> szymon_g!~chatzilla@sadoldgit.plus.com [Quit: bye bye]
<ftpd> No halo.
<drathir> ftpd: oj przepraszam, okna nie przewinalem do konca...
<bastetmilo> drathir: wybacz stary, ale nie sądzę, żebyś mial takie doświadczenie w kwesti serwisowania komputerów jakie ma mój facet, więc zachowaj dla siebie to "lol"
<gjm> HRHR
<ftpd> HRHR
<drathir> bastetmilo: nie zamierzam sie sprzeczac ja tam sie nie znam, ale najprosciej na zasilacz zrzucic i od ludzi kase ciagnac na poszczegolne komponenty... swoja droga pierwsze co sie sprawdza pozniej stawia diagnoze... swoja droga jesli zasilacz nie domaga powinien automatycznie zaraz po wlaczeniu odcinac wieszac, a nie po pewnym czasie to predzej na spalona grafe lub brak pasty i przegrzewanie sie wyglada, ale ja tam sie nie znam, wiec eot...
<gjm> "ja tam sie nie znam" wszystko wyjaśnia
<ftpd> Z cyklu "drathir radzi" - dzień jak co dzień.
<bastetmilo> dokładnie. drathir: _nie_znasz_się_.
<drathir> wiem... i nie zamierzam twierdzic, ze sie znam...
<ftpd> Ależ zamierzasz. Robisz to namiętnie.
<drathir> ftpd: to napisz gdzie napisalem,ze sie znam...
<drathir> ftpd: nie mieszajac w to prywatnch opinni na dany temat...
<ftpd> drathir: Nie zarzucam Ci nic takiego. Po prostu _ciągle_ próbujesz doradzać ludziom, nie mając pojęcia o temacie, w którym sie wypowiadasz.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoAqbFpjVpo&fb_source=message
<ftpd> bastetmilo: :P
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nigdy nie byłam na konwencie anime... widzę że duzo nie straciłam :>
<ftpd> Ja raz bylem, przez przypadek.
<CookieM> tymczasem gwardia Prezesa nie zasypia gruszek w popiele: http://tnij.org/q3kx
<BlessJah> CookieM: problem w tym że "a kto to właściwie był i co takiego zrobił???"
<CookieM> to samo, co 'kwiat inteligencji' z katastrofy smoleńskiej, czyli nic bądź niewiele; jak śpiewał Kazik "on dobry był i mało pił"
<ftpd> Nie no, Petelicki akurat był wporzo.
<BlessJah> tyle ze nazwisko jak i dzialania sa praktycznie nieznane
<BlessJah> zyjemy w spoleczenstwie głupców i ignorantów
<CookieM> miał dość barwną karierę w PRLu http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C5%82awomir_Petelicki
<drathir> ftpd: osobiscie uwazam,ze lepiej sie podzielic pomyslami, a noz widelec ktorys z dziwacznych pomyslow okaze sie przydatny... poza tym jest wieksze prawdopodobienstwo, ze do dyskusji wlaczy sie ktos kto sie zna i zweryfikuje jesli bym glosil herezje...
<tomipnh> o/
<tomipnh> oświadczam że któregoś dnia jak mi wpadnie w ręce ktoś odpowiedzialny za jave to otworzę go łyżką.
<CookieM> u mnie java działa świetnie
<tomipnh> ja się jej uczę.
<tomipnh> krew mnie zalewa, mam robić rzeczy które w innych językach są tępione
<CookieM> a to co innego; szacun
<oskar_> Witam, gdzie znajde polską dokumentacje cookielib, urllib, urllib2? bo szukam w google i nie moge znalesc
<BlessJah> polską?
<oskar_> po polsku
<oskar_> bo siedzenie ze słownikem jest troch nużącze a google translate odpada
<BlessJah> aż zajrzę
<BlessJah> http://docs.python.org/library/urllib.html to musisz z slownikiem?
<CookieM> popytaj na duckduckgo
<BlessJah> lepiej wyjdziesz na dokształceniu się chyba
<oskar_> urllib2 pl http://www.rwdev.eu/articles/urllib2
<oskar_> a jaka jest różnica miedzy urllib 2 a urllib?
<BlessJah> #python
<BlessJah> i tak pewnie nie odpowiedzą
<oskar_> ok
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> kurde, jak sie identyfikowalo? /msg nickserv identify haslo nie dziala o.O
<szymon_g> wypluwa ze nie ma uzera 'nickserv'
<gjm> Bo nie ma, przy serwisach grzebią
<BlessJah> bo używasz dwóch sieci na raz i piszesz do tej drugiej sieci
<BlessJah> ej, rzeczywiście
<BlessJah> wczoraj grzebali
<gjm> BlessJah: Zauważ że ChanServa wywaliło
<BlessJah> netsplit to nie grzebanie przy usługach
<simon_g> no to pieknie. do polowy kanalow nie moge wejsc :/
<simon_g> ok, ma ktos moze jakas idee czemu mi system wypluwa konsolke gruba zamiast normalne menu? bylo zainstalowany na /dev/sdb1
<BlessJah> komunikat błędu w kosolce gruba
<BlessJah> simon_g: wrócił
<gjm> Zwykle nie ma żadnego błędu <;
<gjm> simon_g: Instalowałeś jakiś system obok?
<simon_g> gjm: zaiste
<simon_g> nie, jeden system tylko. na ssd na /dev/sdb
<simon_g> BlessJah: gdybym tylko mial komunikat bledu...
<BlessJah> mi się nie zdażyło żeby dał konsolę bez żadnego komunikatu
<gjm> Komunikat != Błąd
<szymon_g> BlessJah: wiec jestes szczsciarzem :) mi wypluwa tylko grub >
<gjm> szymon_g: Manualnie odpal system i przeinstaluj
<szymon_g> ? przeinstalowywalem toto juz kilka razy. zarowno z podlaczonymi dyskami, jak i tylko z dyskiem na system
<gjm> A os-prober?
<szymon_g> ? odpalilem root (sd0,0) potem setup (sd0,0) i zobacze czy dziala :)
<szymon_g> dupa dziala
<szymon_g> ah, dziala, juz naprawione
<szymon_g> kurde, szkoda tylko ze z takim czyms sobie automatycznie nie poradzil system o.O
<lisu> re
<Mason> dobry
<Ashiren> ohayo
<Mason> chciałbym sobie zainstalować libc6-amd64, ale nie da rady bo " libc6 : W konflikcie z: libc6-amd64:i386 ale 2.15-0ubuntu10 ma zostać zainstalowany"
<Mason> co robić? :D
<forester> powiesić się
<forester> innej opcji nie ma
<forester> przykro mi
<Mason> już prubowałem
<Mason> probowałem*
<Mason> ale ponczochy siostry były za słabe
<forester> sznur za ciężki?
<forester> czy ty
<NicSieNieStao> cześć pokemony
<gjm> Cześć mat... NicSieNieStao
<BlessJah> Mason: po co ci libc6-amd64?
<forester> mati haltamekI???
<NicSieNieStao> gjm: muszę sobie ip zmienić
<forester> czemu nikt mnie nie kocha
<forester> powiedzcie
<gjm> Znowu trolling ekipa wpadła?
<gjm> Elo chłopaki
<m477> siemaneczko
<bastetmilo> siemandero nara elo
<forester> gjn mordo ma kudłata
<gjm> cycki: Aleś zmienił
<cycki> gjm: nie mam innych zakresów
<BlessJah> dead beef ma
<Mason> kurwa
<gjm> Mason: Nie klnij
<cycki> Mason: bo dostaniesz cyckiem w ryj
<Mason> nie ten pakiet kliknąłem
<Mason> i się sie męczę z tym libc6 niepotrzebnie
<Mason> hmmm, a znajdzie się rada na niedziałający dźwięk w totemie, i tylko w totemie?
<gjm> Wyciszony dźwięk? <;
<Mason> ikonka dźwięku w ogóle nie działa
<Mason> :P
<Mason> od aktualizacji
<gjm> Dźwięku ogólnie?
<Mason> no w totemie, ten głośniczek jest szary i x obok niego
<gjm> Pogrzeb w ustawieniach
<Mason> grzebię od kwietnia
<EsmD> Koniecznie trzeba miec linuxa zeby stworzyc bootowalnego pendrive zeby zainstalowac go sobie na netbooku?
<Ashiren> niekoniecznie
<Ashiren> unetbootin jest pod windowsy
<EsmD> o
<EsmD> dzieki
<Mason> hmmm
<Mason> tylko na jednym użytkowniku nie działa dźwięk
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<_Conqui3> test
<gjm> 22:44 < Elive_user68_en> ububtu.jest.do.bani....mialem.przez2.godziny
<gjm> Widzicie?
<_Conqui3> no i?
<gjm> Hanoi
<_Conqui3> jak bym mial pierwsza stycznosc z linuxem i widzial wspolczesna dystrybucje, ze wspolczesnym srodowiskiem fgrafizcnycm g3/k4 to tez bym pewno tym rzucil w pi...
<BlessJah> ile mozna o tym samym?
<_Conqui3> widze wałkowane musialo byc
<_Conqui3> miliard
<_Conqui3> razy
<gjm> Społeczności na pewno byłoby przykro z tego powodu
<m477> st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-10
<homar> jest jakaś niespioca osoba która wie jak zmienić grupie plików nazwy na małe litery ?
<homar> albojakiś adres gdzie takie porady można znaleźć ?
<homar> no to idę spać, jutro się googla spytam.
<nurrb> czesc :) mam problem, a mianowicie szukam czegos do obslugi modemu 3g z funkcja voice/call a nie chce uzywac przy tym asterisk'a. Jest to modem huaweii a Mobile Partner w wersji linuksowej nie posiada biblioteki do rozmow glosowych a po odpaleniu przez wine wersji z wiadomego-innego systemu nie wykrywa modemu.
<jacekowski> nurrb: malo prawdopodobne ze pod linuxem to uruchomisz
<nurrb> szkoda :/
<nurrb> zastanawia mnie cos jednak: czy trudno jest komunikowac sie z portem com pod linuksem? i do tego obslugiwac kodek dzwiekowy?
<nurrb> pewnie co kombinowanie a alsa i duzo roboty?
<skrzyp> lol nie
<skrzyp> po prostu /dev/ttyS0
<skrzyp> a sam sobie klepiesz, albo po prostu podajesz to jako wejście do dekodera
<nurrb> skrzyp: dzieki :)
<nurrb> skrzyp: a w czym mi zaproponujesz pisanie aplikacji okienkowej?
<DaZ> qt :v
<skrzyp> nurrb: dzisiaj masz do wyboru tylko qt albo gtk
<skrzyp> a język to już sam se wybierz
<nurrb> spoko :P musze sie za to zabrac :)
<shpaq`> mornin'
<jacekowski> nurrb: z jakim portem chcesz sie komunikowac?
<jacekowski> nurrb: sieciowym czy jakims szeregowym?
<Drathir> bry...
<mateusz> Mam pytanie, posiadam płytkę DVD z filmem przygotowaną do otwarzania na dvd, jeżeli skopiwałem na kompa wszystkie pliki a nagrywając kopię odtworzę strukturę plików to uda mi się uruchomić skopiowaną w ten sposób płytę w odtwarzaczu DVD? Czy muszę uzyskać do niej jeszcze raz dostęp i zrobić kopię za pomocą obrazu? Nigdy jeszcze nie kopiowałem filmu na DVD (płyta oczywiście nie posiada żadnych zabezpieczeń przed k
<Drathir> mateusz: wystarczy ze nagrasz w takim samym stanie folderow jak kopiowales... choc osobiscie polecam robic normalne kopie...
<Drathir> btw jesli nie masz pewnosci co do obslugi przez dvd o ile czyta rw proponuje na rw plytkach potestowac...
<Drathir> hmmm skads to "dead beef cafe" kojarze...
<mateusz> Drathir: dzięki
<Drathir> mateusz: np
<nurrb> jacekowski: z szeregowym
<Drathir> chmuri: ping
<chmuri> Drathir, :)
<Drathir> chmuri: moge na priv?
<chmuri> pisz
<chmuri> Drathir, ^^
<Quintasan> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-11
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> skubany
<BlessJah> ale słabo coś z aktywnością na kanale
<bjfs> arbeit/sesja
<BlessJah> bjfs: za 3 dni
<BlessJah> ale co to za sesja
<scet_> od jakiegoś czasu mam problem z przegrzewaniem się laptopa. Może ktoś polecić jakąś ciekawą aplikację dzięki której będę mógł monitorować wykorzystanie/temperature procesora i możliwość przeglądania wykresów z jakiegoś okresu? chodzi mi o taką bardziej rozbudowaną wersję monitora systemu :)
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to po prostu wyczyścić laptopa, nie się bawić
<Dreadlish> ew ściągnąc sobie lm_sensors i tym się  bawić.
<scet_> czyściłem ale z ciekawości chciałem sprawdzić które procesy i przez jaki okres czasu wykorzystują ile % procesora i jak bardzo zwiększają temp
<Drathir> scet_: cos w stylu munina poszukaj...
<scet_> właśnie na niego trafiłem i instaluje :)
<scet_> thx
<Drathir> i program polecony przez Dreadlish obowiazkowo...
<Drathir> ok
<scet_> ten lm_sensors też ciekawie wygląda
 * Drathir pierwsze co zawsze go instaluje wszedzie...
<scet_> on jest tylko na konsole czy tylko mi się wydaje?
<Dreadlish> ma jakieś idiotyczne nakładki
<Drathir> najlepsze tylko spod konsoli hrhr
<scet_> :)
<Dreadlish> ale tak trudno go skonfigurować, że hej.
<Drathir> munin bedziesz mial pod http://localhost/munin
<scet_> ok przetestuje oba zobaczy który lepiej wypadnie
<Drathir> osobiscie uwazam, ze oba jak dla mnie potrzebne
<scet_> używasz obu jednocześnie ?
<Drathir> tak
<scet_> i bardzo wyniki pomiarów między jednym a drugim się rozjeżdżają?
<Drathir> tylko sudo sensors-detect poczytaj o tym...
<Drathir> zasada dzialania obu jest troszke inna tak w sumie...
<mateusz> mam takie dziwne pytanie, może ktoś się orientuje, szukam oprogramowania aby ściągnąć całą zawartość skrzynki z załącznikami, zarchiwizować i w razie problemu móc w łatwy sposób przejrzeć
<Drathir> mateusz: thunderbird mozna folder skopiowac zawsze jako backup...
<Drathir> ale z przegladaniem moze byc problem, bo pliki chyba sa ze zmienionymi nazwami o ile dobrze pamietam...
<mateusz> ok, używam imapsync i założyłem drugą skrzynkę na którą kopiuję zawartość, to w zupełności rozwiązuje mój problem
<mateusz> Drathir: dzięki za informacje
<Drathir> nie ma za co... /me musi zobaczyc ten imapsync...
<mateusz> https://github.com/imapsync/imapsync/blob/imapsync-1.536/imapsync
<mateusz> gdyby CI wyrzucało błąd o IMAPClient to zainstaluj pakiet libmail-imapclient-perl
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-12
<Drathir> mateusz: dzieki...
<Drathir> wlasnie sie kompiluje...
<AndroUser> Ls
<Quintasan> \o
<buharin> hej jest tu ktos
<buharin> potrzebuje tu kogos
<garnus> co tam
<buharin> garnus, bo mi smutno : (
<garnus> poglaskac?
<grek> czesc
<grek> uzywa ktos google drive lens w unity ? 
<grek> da sie tego uzywac?  nie moge zautoryzowac konta google- w ustawienia systemowe - konta sieciowe 
<grek> daje google wpisuje dane i samo wraca na liste kont zanim zdąże autoryzowac
<qermit> siema wszystcy?
<bjfs> ..echo..
<TheNumb> @echo off
<gjm> tango down
<buharin> ktos wie gdzie mozna przeczytac informacje nt. tego jak dziala
<buharin> uid euid suid seuid
<jacekowski> na google
<jacekowski> ale to proste, suid i setuid to to samo
<buharin> jacekowski, wlasnie cos mi slabo idzie to googlowanie
<jacekowski> uid to uid obecnego usera
<buharin> to ja wiem
<jacekowski> effective uid to uid usera z ktorego teraz aplikacja ma uprawnienia
<buharin> ale chodzi mi o to jak to dziala
<buharin> w grupie
<Dreadlish> suid ustawia euid
<Dreadlish> uid zostaje niezmieniony
<buharin> z poziomu aplikacji mozemy sterowac suidem?
<jacekowski> nie
<Dreadlish> nope
<Dreadlish> można sobie jedynie zdropować uprawnienia
<buharin> ok ale zalozmy sytuacje
<buharin> moj uid to 1000
<buharin> i chce uruchomic program ktory bedzie dzialal na moich plikach ale trakcie jak cos sie przelaczy sam na admina
<buharin> to jak sie bedzie zmienial euid i suid
<buharin> admin to 0
<buharin> wiec rozumiem tak ze uid oznacza uzytkownika ktory uruchomil plik
<jacekowski> sam sie nie moze przelaczyc
<jacekowski> jak go odpalisz jako ograniczony uzytkownik to juz mu tak zostaje
<jacekowski> jedynie co moze zrobic to wlaczyc sobie seccomp i ograniczyc jeszcze bardziej
<buharin> a metody setuid seteuid
<jacekowski> to z 0 w dol
<buharin> http://www.dwheeler.com/secure-programs/Secure-Programs-HOWTO/processes.html
<buharin> a jest ponizej 0?
<buharin> :D
<gjm> over9000
<jacekowski> tak, jak odejmiesz to int sie przekreci i wroci do 65k
<jacekowski> ale poza tym, setuid jest po to zeby jakis proces typu apache sie odpalil z roota, przybindowal do portu ponizej 1024 i zrobil wszystko co musi zrobic z roota, i wtedy sobie robi setuid na jakies ilestam (www-data badz podobne) 
<jacekowski> i traci uprawnienia do ktorych juz wrocic nie moze
<buharin> a jest cos takiego jak ruid?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> to jest wlasnie twoj uid 
<buharin> ok
<jacekowski> windows ma lepszy system kontroli uprawnien 
<buharin> wiec uruchamiamy process ktory ma
<buharin> r 1000 e nic s nic
<jacekowski> nie da sie tak
<buharin> to czy plik moze byc otwarty jest sprawdzane na podstawie euid
<jacekowski> jak r jest 1000 to e tez jest 1000 
<buharin> jacekowski, nam cos mowili ze jakos da sie tak zrobic ze proces sam sie przelacza pomiedzy uidami a potem jak sie cos zmienic chyba suidie to juz nie moze i nie moge teraz tego zalapac
<jacekowski> moze sie przelaczyc z 0 na nizsze uprawnienia
<jacekowski> i tye
<buharin> bo jak dobrze rozumiem to czy proces moze otworzyc jakis plik jest sprawdzane na podstawie uprawnien
<buharin> euid
<jacekowski> jedyny wyjatek od tego to jesli jako user 5 odpalasz program ktory ma ustawionego chmoda +s na usera 6, i wtedy moze sie program przelaczac pomiedzy 5 i 6 jak chce
<jacekowski> w przypadku gdy program odpalony zostaje z roota (0) to zmiana uprawnien jest jednorazowa i ostateczne
<buharin> sticky bit
<buharin> mhmm
<jacekowski> nie sticky
<jacekowski> setuid bit
<buharin> mam r 0 e 0 s 0 zmiam na r 0 e 1000 s 0
<buharin> wykonuje cos na pliku i spowrotem wracam w tryb admina
<buharin> :P
<jacekowski> nie wracasz
<jacekowski> zmiana uprawnien z roota na nizsze jest jednorazowa i ostateczna
<buharin> jacekowski, ale wytlumacz mi po co jest suid
<buharin> bo wedlug mnie on zachowuje stary uid
<buharin> by do niego wrocic
<jacekowski> tylko w jednym przypadku
<buharin> jacekowski, czyli suid dziala tylko w 1 przypadku
<buharin> ktory opisales
<jacekowski> gdy plik jest ustawiony jako setuid jako inny user niz ty jestes ale tylko jesli oboje jestescie userami o ograniczonych uprawnieniach
<buharin> czyli uruchamimay proces z r 1000 e 1000 s 1200
<buharin> robimy r 1000 e 1200 s 1200
<buharin> i wracamy do poczatku
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<jacekowski> zeby takie cos zrobic to plik musi miec najpierw ustawionego ownera na 1200:xxx i ustawiony setuid bit
<jacekowski> i wtedy jak go odpalisz to odpalony zostanie z r 1000 e 1200 s 1000
<jacekowski> i bedziesz mogl sie przelaczyc na r 1000 e 1000 s 1200
<jacekowski> i spowrotem
<buharin> a jesli z programu ustawie suid pozniej na 1000
<buharin> to juz sie nie przelaczy?
<jacekowski> tylko 0 jest specjalne
<jacekowski> reszta jest ograniczona
<buharin> jacekowski, na 0 moge sie w kazdej chwili przelaczyc?
<buharin> tylko musze podac haslo
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> na 0 mozna sie przelaczyc tylko jesli odpalasz program ktorego wlascicielem jest 0 i ma ustawiony ten program setuid
<jacekowski> i to sie samo odpali wtedy jako 0
<jacekowski> bez twojej ingerencji
<jacekowski> nie ma mozliwosci podania hasla w ogole
<buharin> jacekowski, czyli jak robie aktualizacje to wyszukiwanie jest na prawach uzytkownikach a potem ubuntu prosi haslo to odpala osobny proces z haslem
<jacekowski> tak
<buharin> jacekowski, setguid dziala tak samo ale dla grupy
<jacekowski> to robi wtedy gsudo (chyba gsudo, albo jakis inny graficzny wariant) 
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 71288 Jun  1  2012 /usr/bin/sudo
<jacekowski> i jak widac tutaj masz +s
<jacekowski> czyli sudo zostanie odpalone jako root
<jacekowski> i teraz zadaniem sudo jest zapytac sie ciebie o haslo i jesli podasz zle, zakonczyc sie 
<qermit> o/
<jacekowski> ale teoretycznie bug w sudo pozwalalby na latwa eskalacje uprawnien
<buharin> jacekowski, czytalem ze go usuneli juz
<jacekowski> mowie ze teoretycznie
<jacekowski> zawsze moze byc wiecej
<qermit> jacekowski: bug w pam
<jacekowski> w sudo tez
<jacekowski> pam moze powiedziec ze haslo nie ok a sudo moze zignorowac
<qermit> no też, ale sudo samo w sobie jest proste
<jacekowski> to wszystko jest proste
<buharin> czyli kazdy proces ma ruid rguid euid eguid suid sguid
<qermit> chgwuid
<jacekowski> tylko ze masz milion prostych rzeczy warstwa na warstwie 
<jacekowski> i nagle nie jest takie proste
<jacekowski> a pod linuxem lubia zmieniac API od ktorego inne aplikacje zaleza
<jacekowski> i psuc rozne rzeczy zwiazane z losowoscia i bezpieczenstwem
<qermit> dlatego mamy testerów w gentoo :E
<buharin> jacekowski, a patrz na to jak to mozliwe
<buharin> ze passwd
<buharin> moge zmienic haslo nie
<buharin> ale pliki /etcpasswd
<buharin> i /etcshadow
<buharin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2042 maj  4 14:14 /etc/passwd
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<buharin> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 1228 maj  4 14:14 /etc/shadow
<jacekowski> bo passwd ma suid bit ustawiony
<buharin> a ja nie mam
<buharin> nie mam sticky bitu
<buharin> :O!
<jacekowski> masz
<jacekowski> to nie sticky bit
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<jacekowski> ten plik
<jacekowski> rwS
<buharin> a no
<buharin> nie ten plik sprawdzilem :D
<buharin> a po co jest /etc/passwd?
<jacekowski> to jest plik tekstowy
<jacekowski> z zapisanymi uzytkownikami
<jacekowski> kiedys dawno temu byly tam rowniez hasla
<buharin> ale passwd na nim nie dziala bo nie moze
<jacekowski> dziala
<jacekowski> kurwa
<jacekowski> passwd ma ustawiony suid
<buharin> ten plik nie ma suida
<jacekowski> MA
<qermit> jacekowski: ja pacze
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<jacekowski> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42824 Sep 13  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<buharin> qermit, daj mi go spowrotem :D
<jacekowski> qermit: musialem powtorzyc bo nie rozumial
<buharin> rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2042 maj  4 14:14 /etc/passwd
<buharin> chodzilo mi o ten plik
<jacekowski> NIE TEN PLIK
<qermit> a ja myślałem że myszka ci sie zacięła
<jacekowski> TO JEST PLIK TEKSTOWY
<qermit> buharin: gupi jesteś
<buharin> jacekn_, ja wiem
<buharin> pytam czemu ten drugi nie ma
<jacekowski> bo ten ma to w dupie
<buharin> bo napisales ze kiedys bylo tam
<qermit> buharin: bo nie musi
<jacekowski> suid jest tylko dla programow
<buharin> qermit, ale jest aktualizowany na biezaco chyba
<jacekowski> PROGRAMOW
<buharin> dla plikow wykonywalnych
<qermit> kto jest aktualizowany?
<jacekowski> czyli odplasz /usr/bin/passwd ktory ma wlasciciela 0 i suid bit ustawiony
<buharin> /etc/passwd
<jacekowski> to zostanie odpalony jako root
<buharin> a kumam
<qermit> buharin: no jest ale modyfikowany jest przez program ktory ma prawa roota
<jacekowski> i jako root bedzie mial pelny dostep do /etc/passwd i /etc/shadow
<qermit> dobra ja ide spać
<buharin> ale ze mnie debil
<jacekowski> buharin: wiem
<qermit> buharin: mówiłem
<buharin> jacekowski, dobra ide dalej czytac :D dzieki poki co
<jacekowski> ale system uprawnien na win jest o wiele lepszy
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza odkad jeszcze UAC dodali
<buharin> pobralem taka ksiazke Linux Programming Interface
<buharin> ale tam cos slabo to napisane jest
<buharin> jacekowski, ale linux jest bezpieczniejszy
<jacekowski> nie jest wlasnie
<buharin> : (
<jacekowski> czasy kiedy linux byl bezpieczniejszy minely z windowsem 98
<buharin> jacekowski, to moze opisz co bys chcial zmienic i Linus to zmieni
<jacekowski> xp gdyby nie domyslna polityka bezpieczenstwa (czyli uzytkownik domyslnie jest administratorem) bylby bezpiecznym systemem
<jacekowski> w viscie juz to zmienili
<jacekowski> i nawet administrator nie ma pelnych uprawnien 
<jacekowski> musi przejsc przez UAC
<jacekowski> i dopiero wtedy moze miec dostep do najwazniejszych czesci systemu
<jacekowski> ale dopoki UACa nie przejdzie ma uprawnienia takie same jak normalny ograniczony user
<jacekowski> i masz mozliwosci wlamania sie i infekcji calego systemu takie same (chyba ze user idiota kliknie na "Tak" guzik)
<cetra> jacekowski: jak tam win 8
<jacekowski> a dziala
<jacekowski> dosyc ladnie i szybko
<cetra> lepiej czy gorzej niż 7
<jacekowski> lepiej
<cetra> tak słyszałem, nie miałem jeszcze okazji sprawdzić
<buharin> jacekowski, mi tez sie podoba win8
<buharin> jacekowski, ale przyznam ze jestem fanem linux'a i sie przyzwyczailem
<cetra> a ja kupiłem maca i nei chce mi się nawet w bootcamp bawić
<buharin> jacekowski, mam napisane ze jak jest sticky bit to tylko uzytkownik moze kasowac modyfikowac atrybuty pliku
<buharin> albo root
<jacekowski> ja pierdole
<jacekowski> NIE STICKY BIT
<jacekowski> STICKY BIT TO COS INNEGO
<buharin> jacekowski, tak ale teraz czytam o sticky bicie
<jacekowski> set user or group ID on execution (s), restricted deletion flag or sticky bit (t).
<buharin> -rw------T
<jacekowski> s to setuid, t to sticky bit
<buharin> nom
<jacekowski> nie maja nic ze soba wspolnego
<cetra> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit#Usage
<buharin> jest napisane tak ze /tmp ma sticky
<buharin> cetra, zamiast pomoc to wyzywacie wiem bo to czytalem
<cetra> buharin: jeszcze nikogo dzisiaj nie zwyzywałem ;-)
<cetra> buharin: a jacekowskim się nie przejmuj, on już tak ma
<buharin> cetra, tam jest napisane ze normalnie kazdy user z prawami moze manipulowac na pliku
<buharin> ale ze sticky bit tylko ten konkretny
<buharin> wlasciciel
<cetra> zgadza się
<buharin> cetra, i sie pytam po co to?
<jacekowski> nie moze
<cetra> tak jest napisane
<cetra> buharin: bo jeśli ustawisz uprawnienia 777
<buharin> jacekowski, tak napisali na wiki
<jacekowski> moze zmienic i usunac
<jacekowski> zmienic nazwe*
<buharin> atrybuty tez
<jacekowski> nie moze
<cetra> buharin: to każdy może usunąć plik lub zmienić jego nazwę, ze sticky tylko właściciel lub root
<cetra> buharin: natomiast zawartość pluku nadal miożna zmieniać z innego usera
<jacekowski> buharin: uprawnien do pliku dalej nie ma
<jacekowski> buharin: niezaleznie od sticky czy nie
<jacekowski> buharin: za to zmiana nazwy pliku badz usuniecie nie jest operacja na pliku
<jacekowski> buharin: tylko na folderze w ktorym ten plik jest
<jacekowski> buharin: wiec jesli inny uzytkownik ma uprawnienia do folderu, moze z niego usunac dowolny plik badz zmienic mu nazwe
<jacekowski> buharin: jesli teraz NA FOLDERZE ustawisz sticky bit, to uprawnienia beda sprawdzane na pliku rowniez
<cetra> problem tylko taki
<cetra> że w linksie nie ma folderów ;-
<cetra> D
<jacekowski> sa
<buharin> jacekowski, sa foldery lol
<cetra> nie. są katalogi :P
<buharin> jacekowski, a no to co napisales to ma sens
<jacekowski> wedlug tezarusa folder i katalog to synonimy
<cetra> folder to nowotwór windowsowy
<jacekowski> akurat nie
<jacekowski> folder przyszedl z systemu unixowego
<cetra> ale to windows wypromował takie nazewnictwo
<cetra> mniejsza z tym
<jacekowski> spod znaku japka
<jacekowski> a wczesniej byl uzywany na irixie
<jacekowski> czyli pelnoprawnym unixie
<buharin> jacekowski, wlasciwie folder i plik to sa wezly do pamieci 
<buharin> nody
<jacekowski> inodes
<cetra> przypomina mi to o książce która leży u mnie na kolumnie i nadal jej nie przeczytałem
<buharin> i do tego folderowego inoda sa podpiete inody plikow
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> tutaj masz rozne warstwy
<jacekowski> masz system plikow z jakas struktura na dysku 
<jacekowski> dowolna
<buharin> jacekowski, mam tez napisane ze jesli w plikach wykonywalnych ustawi sie sticky bit to po zakonczeniu programu nie jest zwalniana pamiec jak to sie wykorzystuje?
<jacekowski> zadaniem systemu plikow (jako oprogramowania) jest przedstawienie tych struktur na dysku kernelowi w postaci inode i dentry
<cetra> buharin: co czytasz?
<buharin> cetra, wyklady i wikipedie
<buharin> :D
<jacekowski> buharin: urban legend
<jacekowski> buharin: kiedys tak bylo na niektorych unixach
<cetra> mam tutaj książkę Linu: programowanie systemowe
<cetra> Linux*
<jacekowski> buharin: pod linuxem sticky bit na plikach jest ignorowany
<cetra> wlaśnie ta której nie dokończyłem
<jacekowski> buharin: a pamiec jest zawsze zwalniana
<jacekowski> buharin: na niektorych unixach sticky bit kontrolowal cachowanie pliku
<buharin> cetra, fajna ksiazka jestK&R The C programming language
<jacekowski> buharin: w sensie sticky bit wymuszal ze plik zawsze siedzial w pamieci
<cetra> buharin: to klasyka
<buharin> jacekowski, o jezusie
<cetra> buharin: i uczy ona jedynie ogólnych podstaw C
<cetra> no może coś więcej niż jedynie podstyawy
<cetra> dość rosrzeżony opic C
<cetra> opis
<jacekowski> buharin: ale pod linuxem i windowsem i nowszymi unixami w momencie gdy odpalasz program to on nawet nie jest caly czytany z dysku
<jacekowski> buharin: tylko minimum wymagane przez linker
<cetra> ale nie nauczy profilu takiego jak programowanie w linuskie
<jacekowski> buharin: i uzywajac mmap plik jest MAPOWANY do przestrzeni adresowej
<buharin> jacekowski, ok dzieki :D ale to co napisales na poczatku mi wystarcza
<jacekowski> buharin: i odczytywany w kawalkach dopiero jak sa potrzebne (i wywalane z pamieci jak jest malo wolnej)
<buharin> juz przestalem kumac :P
<jacekowski> chyba w ogole nie zaczales
<cetra> 7lelz
<buharin> jacekowski, ogolnie z tego co czytalem to zawsze myslalem ze program jest wczytywany w calosci do pamieci
<jacekowski> nie jest wczytywany w ogole
<jacekowski> absolutne minimum
<jacekowski> reszta jest doczytywana jak jest potrzebna
<jacekowski> wyobraz sobie odczytywanie 600MB programow 
<jacekowski> i ile pamieci by to marnowalo
<jacekowski> i ile by to trwalo
<buharin> jacekowski, czyli jak cos odpalam to nie jest tak ze segment kodu zapisuje sie kodem asm i stos i sterta tez
<buharin> zmiennymi
<buharin> jacekowski, ale pamiec wirtualna chyba dynamicznie sie poszerzac nie moze
<jacekowski> jak cos odpalasz do kernel odczytuje ELF/PE header
<jacekowski> na podstawie tego linker potem sklada program
<jacekowski> znaczy sie odczytuje ze bajty od 100 do 1000000 to sekcja .text z podstawowym adresem 0x40000000 i entry pointem na 0x40000000
<jacekowski> potencjalnie moze byc wiecej sekcji ale operacja jest prawie taka sama
<jacekowski> potem jeszcze linker czyta sekcje importow i laduje rozne .dll czy tam .so
<jacekowski> ladowanie polega na dokladnie tym samym
<jacekowski> teraz linker wie co trzeba gdzie
<cetra> jacekowski wykłada na #ubuntu-pl 4 fun ™
<jacekowski> i MAPUJE te pliki do przestrzeni adresowej
<jacekowski> mapowanie czegos do pamieci polega na tym ze
<buharin> jacekowski, szkoda ze nie uczysz u nas :P
<jacekowski> idzie linker i mowi do kernela
<jacekowski> otworz /bin/bash
<jacekowski> teraz ten /bin/bash od bajtu 100 do bajtu 100000 ma byc dostepny pod adresem 0x40000000 
<jacekowski> kernel stwierdza ze OK i idzie dalej
<jacekowski> teraz linker robi to samo dla kazdego innego potrzebnego .so czy tam .dll
<jacekowski> i jak skonczy to robi skok do entry pointa odczytanego kilka krokow wczesniej
<cetra> chyba j*bnę kawkę :F
<jacekowski> i w tym momencie
<jacekowski> EIP sie nagle robi 0x40000000
<buharin> jacekowski, a gdzie to mozna przeczytac?
<jacekowski> zrodla kernela, x86 developers manual intela, windows internals
<jacekowski> i kilka innych ksiazek ktore maja ilosci stron liczone w tysiacach
<jacekowski> wracajac do EIP 0x4000000000
<jacekowski> co sie teraz dzieje
<jacekowski> jako ze nic wczesniej tego nie probowalo wykonac/odczytac to mozna zalozyc ze w page table (MMU) nie ma wpisu dla tego adresu (bo kernel nie ustawil)
<jacekowski> to procesor robi page fault i wyskakuje z r3 do r0 
<buharin> MMU to jednostka adresujaca
<jacekowski> teraz w r0 siedzi kernel i widzi
<jacekowski> cos sie chcialo dostac do 0x40000000
<buharin> i wtedy zaczyna kopiowac kolejna potrzebna zawartosc
<jacekowski> patrzy teraz kernel w swoje struktury i widzi ze pod tym adresem powinien byc ten /bin/bash (badz nie, jesli adres jakis zly albo inne dziwne rzeczy sie podzialy)
<jacekowski> no to kernel teraz dopiero zaczyna odczytywac /bin/bash w ilosci kontrolowanej przez rozne inne ustawienia (domyslnie chyba 128kB kawalki)
<jacekowski> odczytal te 128kB i wrzucil do pamieci fizycznej
<jacekowski> pod jakims tam 0x1234567
<jacekowski> jednoczesnie teraz ustawia wpis w page table ze fizyczny adres 0x1234567 ma byc mapowany do wirtualnego 0x40000000 na dlugosci 128kB
<jacekowski> jak rowniez ustawia uprawnienia do odczytu i wykonania (bez uprawnien do zapisu) (jesli procesor ma NX)
<jacekowski> i teraz kernel kaze procesorowi wrocic do r3
<jacekowski> teraz procesor/MMU znowu sprawdza wpis w page table i widzi ze 0x4000000 gdzie jest zamapowane
<jacekowski> i wykonuje kod
<jacekowski> az do momentu kiedy zamapowane 128kB sie skonczy albo cos innego sie wydarzy
<jacekowski> i laduje kawalek po kawalku
<jacekowski> ostatecznie moze sie skonczyc tym ze zaladuje caly iles MB program do pamieci
<jacekowski> ale rownie dobrze moze sie okazac ze nie
<jacekowski> ide spac
<cetra> jeszcze w anglii siedzisz?
<cetra> widać jestem niegodzien aby uzyskać odpowiedź
<jacekowski> tak
<cetra> i co tam słychać ciekawego?
<jacekowski> nic
<jacekowski> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/architectures-software-developer-manuals.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3lh7em3> (at www.intel.com)
<jacekowski> sporo wiedzy jest tutaj
<buharin> jacekowski, mam napisane ze euid moze sie zmienic na nobody
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-13
<jacekowski> nie moze
<buharin> http://pastebin.com/wCTwfVcu
<Drathir> oho ruch jak przez miesiac... /me zabiera sie za czytanie...
<buharin> mozna kogos tcpdumpem shakowac?
<cetra> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/1822288/konsole.html
<buharin> cetra, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLboyOqi6R8
<cetra> nice.
<homar> Witam. Czy możecie mi przypomnieć jak nazywa się program do obsługi interfejsu graficznego pld Mintem xcfe?
<homar> znikły ramki, belki itp :(
<shpaq> xfvm
<grek> czesc widział ktoś coś takiego http://ubuntuone.com/0ENNr6HlsqBXdwVmD1QnQY
<grek> na da sie autoryzowac da sie to moze innym sposobem zrobić ? 
<grek> samo wychodzi do listy jak widac 
<Drathir> jacekowski: ++ 
 * Drathir moglby czytac takie tlumaczenia caly dzien, tym bardziej jak ktos ma dar do tego i bez problemow latwo idzie wszystko zrozumiec, tym bardziej ze to rzadkosc niestety w dzisiejszycz czasach nawet u nauczycieli moim zdaniem...
<gjm> hrhr
<Drathir> bry...
<mateusz> mam pytanie, rozglądam się obecnie za hostingiem z dobrą reputacją, czego potrzebuję: ssh, adres ip na ssl, możliwość wgrania własnego certyfikatu, 10GB<, budżet 250zł/rok
<mateusz> obecnie korzystam z usług iq, BOK w grudniu poinformował że ssh będą wprowadzać w drugiej połowie roku a tydzień temu zanegowali całkowicie wprowadzenie ssh...
<bastetmi1o> mateusz: napewno nie AZ.pl
<mateusz> bastetmi1o: nawet mi przez myśl nie przeszło ;)
<cetra> mein herz brennt
<gjm> Kogo my tu mamy…
<cetra> kogomamę
<gjm> :>
<mateusz> mam pytanie, kopiowanie przez usb idzie strasznie powoli na ubuntu, na tym samym urządzeniu przez ten sam kabel na tym samym kompie na windowsie idzie jak burza, nie dokopałem się jeszcze do żadnego rozwiązania podczas moich poszukiwań
<cetra> mateusz: jak bardzo powoli
<cetra> ile kB/s
<Dreadlish> jaki system plików
<mateusz> sekunda sprawdzę ile dokładnie
<cetra> btw, czy to telefon komórkowy?
<gjm> Nie, na bank stacjonarny.
<cetra> może być jeszcze dysk podłączony do usb.
<cetra> pewnie telefon komórkowy i pewnie driver zjebany.
<cetra> normalka.
<gjm> oł je
<Dreadlish> oł rajt
<Dreadlish> wolna interpretacja zasad kanałowych
<mateusz> jakieś 480 kB/s i próbuję bezpośrednio zgrać na partycję ntfs-3g
<mateusz> to samo przy telefonie jak i aparacie
<gjm> ntfs-3g jest fuj, nie dziw się
<Dreadlish> gjm: narzekają na ciebie tam obok :D
<gjm> Gdzie obok?
<Dreadlish> gjm: tam gdzie otwierający piwo ma fanklub
<mateusz> ale jak kopiuję ext4 <-> ntfs-3g to transfer mam po 25MB/s
<mateusz> miałoby to aż taki duży wpływ?
<Dreadlish> mateusz: bufory
<gjm> Dreadlish: Nie wiem gdzie ;(
<Dreadlish> mateusz: nie używaj ntfs-3g
<Dreadlish> gjm: deb
<gjm> A weź mi wklej.
<eregus> a co lepiej używać zamiast ntfs-3g?
<Dreadlish> gjm: 23:01:56            cetra | hah gjm ma teraz opa na #ubuntu-pl  
<Dreadlish> gjm: w jego wydaniu ta jedna linijka jest wystarczającym narzekaniem :V
<gjm> Bardzo mi z tego powodu wszystko jedno.
<mateusz> a co polecacie zamiast ntfs-3g? potrzebuję współdzielić tą partycję na dane na windows/ubuntu
<Dreadlish> smb na osobnym kompie.
<jacekowski> mateusz: nie ma nic lepszego od ntfs-3g
<Drathir> ubuntu i ntfs to niestety tragedia a przy duuuuzych plikach to juz calkiem :/ potrafilo kiedys kompa nawet zamulic...
<Drathir> mateusz: ja kopiowalem przez filezille zawsze, zebym mogl sobie bez problemu wznowic jak to byly duze pliki... :p
<Drathir> mateusz: i znacznie pomaga kopiowanie przez mc...
<gjm> …
<mateusz> ok spróbuję znaleźć jakieś rozwiązanie tego problemu, dzięki za rady
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-14
<lpaco> witam
<Aquila> Witam
<Aquila> czy ktoś z was spotkał się z taką sytuacją, w chromium w google tłumacz nie działa funkcja "słuchaj"
<dweller> Aquila: wyłącz blokery i zobacz wtedy
<Aquila> nie mam żadnych 
<dweller> a używasz firefoksa? :>
<dweller> możesz zobaczyć na nowym profilu przeglądarki
<dweller> czy coś
<Aquila> w firefoksie dziala
<Aquila> chodzi o chromium bo jej głównie używam
<Aquila> co jeszcze mnie dziwi to to, że na drugim kompie z Mageia 3 jest to samo
<Drathir> bry...
<Quintasan> \o
<buharin> nie wiem czemu
<hotelowy> Hej. Mam taki problem: zainstalowałem 13.04 i niestety ale nie mogę znaleźć tej opcji wyboru rodzaju sesji przy logowaniu. Czy jest możliwość wyboru (jak w chyba 12.04) np sesji tylko tekstowej (sam terminal)?
<jacekowski> ctrl+alt+f1
<naleczowianka> witam mam pytanie debilowate jak wiekszosc przychodzacych. mam router z wyjsciem adsl i chcialbym sprawdzic czy dziala sterownik adsl na routerze, wiec chce sie podpiac routerem do lini telefonicznej tp. i teraz wystarczy podac  nazwe uzytkownika i haslo? nie mma umowy z tp na internet, chce zeby mi to wbiło do rachunku jako 200 zl ekstra
<CookieM> imo bez umowy nie połączysz się z internetem
<DaZ> jup, nie zabangla :v
<Drathir> bez przesady 200 nie wbije ale adsl-em dialup-a raczej nie zrobisz...
<Drathir> chociaz moim zdaniem powinno byc dynamicznie mozliwosc zalogowania sie swoimi passami z kazdej lini cyfrowej od tepsy...
<Drathir> ale tak nie jest ofc...
<soee> czesc, co moze byc powodem tego ze nie moge usunac podlinkowania do katalogu?
<jacekowski> naleczowianka: bez umowy twoja linia nie jest podlaczona do dslama i nic nie zrobisz
<Drathir> soee: ls -la latalog ? co tam pokazuje! jakis error wyrzuca?
<Drathir> katalog*
<soee> Drathir, lrwxrwxrwx  1 soee soee    25 05-20 22:50 t3lib -> ../../typo3_src/6.1/t3lib/
<naleczowianka> ok dziekuje za odpowiedzi
<Drathir> sprawdz tez czy w folderze i ponad nim nie ma dziwnych dowiazan ls -la .*
<soee> Drathir, zmienilem nazwe folderu do ktorego linkowalo i wtedy usunelo mi dopiero link
<Drathir> w sensie czasem jak sie kolejnosc pomiesza ln -s to zauwazylem ze potrafi tworzyc dziwne pliki niewidoczne i one potrafia blokowac, albo tworzyc petle folderow...
<soee> Drathir, ok dzieki za pomoc
<Drathir> soee: nie ma za co, bo i tak nie bardzo pomoglem...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-15
<jacekowski> 1st
<prs> ktoś wie czemu ubuntu wpada na genialny pomysł i wpisuje 127.0.0.1 do resolv.conf?
<Quintasan> \o
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<DaZ> prs: bo sieciowanie w ubuntu jest borkniete
<DaZ> i tak już ma :v
<TheNumb> Bo to wina networkmanagera :(
<prs> DaZ: da się to naprawić?
<TheNumb> prs: możesz na sztywno ustawić dnsy w opcjach networkmanagera
<prs> TheNumb: w sensie klikam w taskbar w ikonkę wifi, daję 'edit connections' i wpisuje dnsy?
<kklimonda_> prs: a czemu ci to przeszkadza?
<prs> bo działa chujowo strasznie.
<kklimonda_> tzn.?
<prs> w sumie w ustawieniach mam wpisanego jakiegoś dnsa od netii i youtub zaczął lepiej działać, więc może jednak bierze ustawienia stamtąd, ale....
<prs> kklimonda_: działa Ci wklej.org?
<kklimonda_> tzn. to działa w ten sposób
<kklimonda_> że network manager startuje lokalnego demona który cachuje zapytania dns
<kklimonda_> i konfiguruje go wg. tego co dostanie z dhcp
<kklimonda_> działa, a nie pinguje ci?
<prs> mi nie działą kompletnie access do całej maszyny.
<prs> nie znajduje serwera.
<prs> z resztą nawet po ip w sumie go nie widzi z tego co patrzę.
<prs> kklimonda_: poka jakie IP Ci daje ping wklej.org
<kklimonda_> możesz zmienić chwilowo wpis w /etc/resolv.conf
<kklimonda_> ew. wyedytować /etc/resolvconf.d/coś tam by na stałe mieć
<kklimonda_> $ host wklej.org
<kklimonda_> wklej.org has address 178.33.48.123
<prs> 64 bytes from 178.33.48.123: icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=56.2 ms
<prs> ping wklej.org
<prs> ping: unknown host wklej.org
<prs> dlatego właśnie chce dobre dnsy.
<prs> ;)
<prs> resolvconf.d/coś czy resolvconf.d/cokolwiek?
<kklimonda_> nie pamiętam co po prostu
<kklimonda_> man resolvconf
<prs> mhm.
<DaZ> TheNumb: donno, mam networkmanagera i u mnie jest normalnie <:
<prs> hmm..
<prs> wrzuciłem do resolvconf.d/base, odpaliłem service resolvconf restart
<prs> i dalej mam 127.0.0.1
<BlessJah> prs: język
<DaZ> jeżyk
<kklimonda_> prs: nie wrzucaj do base, wrzuć do head albo tail
<TheNumb> DaZ: ale w buntu?
<DaZ> no nie w ubuntu :v
<TheNumb> No właśnie. A w buntu tak jest skonfigurowany.
<DaZ> ale networkmanager to networkmanager, cnie :c
<DaZ> bes sesu
<TheNumb> no.
<TheNumb> prs: a zainstalowałeś resolvconf?
<kklimonda_> w ubuntu od 12.04 jest defaultowo
<kklimonda_> a może od 12.10
<TheNumb> kklimonda_: od 12.04
<TheNumb> Tylko w wersji desktopowej.
<TheNumb> Z tego co pamiętam
<prs> TheNumb: było już.
<prs> 12.04
<grek> działa wam może autoryzacja google w ubuntu 13.04 - konta sieciowe ? 
<grek> docelowo chodzi mi o wyszukiwanie w google drive przez unity, do tego trzeba tą autoryzacje ale nie dziala mi to - samo powraca do listy
<Drathir> bry...
<kklimonda_> grek: działa
<grek> kklimonda_: hm
<grek> ja mam cos takiego
<grek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/307458/unity-lens-how-search-in-google-drive-cant-login
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/n32ka24> (at askubuntu.com)
<grek> za nic nie moge sie zalogowac a baardzo tego potrzebuje
<jacekowski> http://www.flightradar24.com/MADRS
<jacekowski> takie cos mi 10 minut temu nad domem przelecialo
<grek> nie wiem czy widac ten zrzut http://ubuntuone.com/0ENNr6HlsqBXdwVmD1QnQY
<jacekowski> z 30 wojskowych samolotow
<jacekowski> na siakas parade w londynie
<grek> moze wojna ? 
<grek> albo może uznali że czechy maja broń masowego razenia jak irak niby miał :)
<grek> coś mozę nie tak przez to ze to aktualizacja a nie czysty 13.04
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> BlessJah, jesteś?
<BlessJah> tak
<ntat> Kiedyś zajmowałeś się programowaniem na Symbianie?:)
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> proste skrypty w pythonie
<ntat> BlessJah, no właśnie o to mi chodzi:)
<BlessJah> nom?
<BlessJah> koniec semestru, sesja, dużo wolnego czas
<BlessJah> jestem przerażony, nie wiem co ze sobą zrobić
<ntat> BlessJah, próbuję napisać swój dyktafon, bo ten systemowy nagrywa dosyć słabo.
<ntat> BlessJah, już mam skrypt, który zrzuca mi dźwięk do pliku .wav
<BlessJah> nie wiem, bawiłem się w backup wiadomości i kalendarz
<ntat> BlessJah, eh szkoda. Bo to co mam w tej chwili to 8kHz i nie wiem jak podnieść do 44,1 kHz
<jacekowski> cudow nie bedzie
<ntat> Sprzętowo wydaje się, że można, bo moja N95 nagrywa filmy (mp4) z dźwiękiem nawet większym niż 44,1 kHz
<jacekowski> ale prosta interpolacja
<jacekowski> 48k potrafi pewnie
<ntat> jacekowski, zgadza się
<jacekowski> resampling nie jest taki prosty zeby dobrze zrobi
<ntat> ale wbudowany dyktafon już nie
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza jesli czestotliwosci sa niepodzielne
<jacekowski> bo tracisz na jakosci
<ntat> i ten mój skrypt też nie
<jacekowski> wiec z 8kHz do 48 jest proste, z  8 na 44.1 juz nie 
<ntat> jacekowski, ale tzn. że nie nagrywa z taką częstotliwością, tylko przerabia z 8kHz?
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie polega to na tym ze laczysz kropki i potem wybierasz nowe punkty tylko ze gesciej
<jacekowski> a bo ty nie chcesz konwersji robic
<ntat> nie
<jacekowski> tylko nagrywac 44.1 od razu
<ntat> tak
<jacekowski> i jak to nagrywasz?
<jacekowski> pythonem?
<ntat> tak
<jacekowski> a to nie wiem
<ntat> no nic, będę szukał dalej
<divisible> witam, mam mały problem, a mianowicie, jak wcisnę kombinację ALT+E tak jakby wszystko się zawieszało i nic nie można zrobić oprócz restartu komputera, gdzie można sprawdzić co to za skrót i go wyłączyć ?
<Stirlitz_> ale w czym? unity?
<divisible> tak
<divisible> ubuntu 12.04 przyjazny puchacz czy coś takiego
<Drathir> hrhr niezla nazwa :p
<divisible> ok, już chyba znalazłem rozwiązanie
<Stirlitz_> jak masz otwarte jakieś okno to edycja/zaznacz wszystko
<Stirlitz_> a samo to chyba nic nie robi
<divisible> skrót w kadu jakiś był
<divisible> ale kadu od samego początku mi świruje, nie wiedzieć czemu
<Stirlitz_> Drathir, potem miał być Ruchliwy Ruchacz ale cos poszlo nie tak
<divisible> ; )
<Magnum357> he he
<Stirlitz_> divisible, pewnie przez ten nieszczesny tray w unity, poza tym dlaczego kadu?
<divisible> nie wiem
<Drathir> Stirlitz_: lol
<divisible> kiedyś mi się zawieszało np 10 razy z kolei, dopiero później działało,teraz nie mam dźwięków w ogóle mimo, iz są ustawione, a poza tym od razu rpzy włączeniu ubuntu mam wysyłanie jakiegoś błędu ...
<Drathir> divisible: a masz swap wlaczonya.
<Drathir> wlaczony*
<divisible> chyba...tak ?
<Drathir> free w terminalu Ci pokaze
<divisible> used:0 swap 1490940
<divisible> swap total*
<Drathir> dzwieki kiedys sie dalo wylaczyc systemowe, bo zawsze na swiezym tak robilem, ale to dawno bylo...
<Drathir> ok czyli masz swapa...
<divisible> ale dźwięki działały w kadu. coś chyba pokopałem, bo to mniej-więcej w tej samej chwili się pokazało
<Drathir> ciekawe gdyby kadu ingerowalo w caly system, bo jesli w samym kadu to reinstalka programu pomoc powinna...
<divisible> teraz tak sobie chyba przypominam, że to po ostatnich aktualizacjach systemu
<divisible> no nic,  i tak mnie czeka reinstalka kolejna, to może się polepszy po tym na jakiś czas
<Drathir> divisible: htop-em procesy mozesz sobie po monitorowac...
<divisible> o jaki bajer, widzisz.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-16
<uh4> 12:35:07 up 100 days, 3:02, 1 user, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<uh4> ta dam
<gjm> super load
<uh4> no nie
<Dreadlish> prawie jak superpartia.
<Prosiak> witam
<Prosiak> potrzebuję zastąpić gnome czymś bardzo leciutkim
<gjm> Openbox.
<Prosiak> takim czymś z czego mogę powywalać domyślnie dodawane oprogramowanie i dać własne
<Prosiak> a żeby jeszcze ikonki na pulpecie były?
<gjm> Openbox + PCManFM
<Prosiak> czy można takie cuda jak np razorqt+openbox?
<Prosiak> pcman, ok, ok i to jest najlżejsze pod względem oszczędności procka i ramu?
<Prosiak> chodzi mi o duet openbox i pcmanfm
<gjm> Ja korzystam i nie narzekam, a z nie-tillingów jest najlżejszy.
<Prosiak> bo nie zalezy mi na miejscu na dysku tylko na niskim obciążeniu procesora i niskim zużyciu ramu
<gjm> Ile tego ramu masz?
<Prosiak> a jak ustawić w tym pcmanfmie żebym mógł ikonki klikalne na pulpicie tworzyć?
<Prosiak> 1024 mb
<Prosiak> ale użytkowo 950 mb
<Prosiak> użytkowo czyli to co bios pokazuje obok 1024
<gjm> Prosiak: lxshortcut
<Prosiak> ale to jeszcze nic, procek jest trochę starawy i ma 899 mhz
<gjm> A jak nie chcesz się bawić to walnij XFCE.
<Prosiak> wolę się pobawić i wycisnąć maksimum
<Prosiak> zwłaszcza że wciąż uczę się korzystać z dobrodziejstw linuksa
<Prosiak> to nauczę się jeszcze trochę
<gjm> To Openbox, mogę Ci z nim pomóc bo sam używam.
<Drathir> Prosiak: to duzo ramu...
<Prosiak> no będę pytał jakby co gdyby były problemy
<Prosiak> ale postaram się zainstalować tak jak doradzają na forach i wiki zanim zacznę sypać swoimi pytaniami
<Prosiak> fakt mało ramu to nie jest, ale zwykle i tak całą kostkę pożera przeglądarka i flesz
<Drathir> co do procka ciekawe jak ubu bedzie sobie na nim radzil...
<Prosiak> na tym komputerze tną mi się filmy z youtube
<gjm> Ano.
<Prosiak> no radzi sobie na razie ok nawet mimo gnome
<Prosiak> nawet na kde działało
<Prosiak> chociaż marnie
<Drathir> Prosiak: otwieraj z mplayera
<marcin82> No to może coś pomiędzy? Lxde?
<Prosiak> kopiować url wideo?
<Drathir> Prosiak: youtube-viewer
<Prosiak> nie spoko marcin, zastosuję to ekstremalne zestawienie openboxa pcmanfm i lxshortcuts
<Prosiak> a da się to zintegrować z firefoksem?
<gjm> Przecież LXDE to Openbox i reszta.
<Prosiak> żeby mi domyślnie ogarniał te filmidła?
<Prosiak> a to spoko
<Prosiak> w takim razie jak nie wyjdzie z opeenboksem pójdę na łatwiznę z lxde
<Prosiak> ja sobie z ubuntu na bieżąco wszystko wyłączam co mi nie jest potrzebne, więc idzie ten systemik ogarnąć
 * Drathir ma xfce4 na "serverku" 1GB ramu dzielone z integra... ale to pod archem...
<Prosiak> na windowsie też wywalałem co się dało aż do 94 mb używanego ramu
<Prosiak> archa próbowałem, ale bywa kłopotliwy
<marcin82> Slim jako M
<marcin82> jako DM*
<marcin82> i powinno śmigać
<marcin82> mam zresztą tak o połowę gorszy sprzęt i chodzi Xfce
<Drathir> Prosiak: wklejasz link w programie i zamiast ff to links do wyszykiwania filmow z yt ewentualnie w tym programiku tez wyszukasz jak znasz nazwe...
<Drathir> Prosiak: /me bez klopotow uzywa od wejscia unity...
<Prosiak> a to luzik
<Drathir> xfce4 o tyle fajne, ze dobra alternatywa do dbrego g2...
<Quintasan> \o
<Drathir> dobrego*
<marcin82> zgadza się - solidne stabilne, ma to co trzeba
<Drathir> tylko xscreensavera mogliby jeszcze jakiegos swojego rozwijac...
<Drathir> ale i tak daje rade...
<marcin82> tak, Xfce lock go wymaga
<Prosiak> w tym archu to wiele rzeczy mimo tego że p instalacji jest sam terminal jest nawłączane
<Prosiak> dlatego wolałbym po ubuntu sspróbować gentoo
<marcin82> no nie do końca prawda
<marcin82> każdą jedną usługę
<Prosiak> i tak naprawdę zainstalować tylko sam szkielet i dodawać od siebie to co chcę
<marcin82> włączas sam
<Prosiak> no tak
<Prosiak> ale sporo ma uruchomione
<marcin82> arch u mnie z całej bandy chodzi najsprawniej :D
<Drathir> Prosiak: zalezy co wrzucisz do instalacji...
<Drathir> powiedzialbym raczej ze to w ubu by default duzo niepotrzebnych reczy kiedys bylo...
<Drathir> marcin82: no bo najlzejszy ze wszystkiego jest...
<Prosiak> no ma
<Prosiak> ale system jest prosty w obsłudze jak na linuksa więc można ogarnąć jak wszystko powyłączać  i usunąć z demonów
<Prosiak> w archu jest taki bajerek co zastępuje rozruch o nazwie chyba systemd
<Prosiak> ten bajerek to właśnie ów systemd
<gjm> Nic nie zastępuje.
<marcin82> tak - to jest zamiast Sysvinit
<gjm> On od tego jest.
<Prosiak> a to co on robi, bo ktoś to zachwalał, że przez to szybko system się włącza
<Prosiak> ale w ubuntu go nie ma
<marcin82> no bo umie uruchamiać usługi naraz - w skrócie
<Drathir> no moze z freebsd konkurowac zapewne w ilosci ramu po instalacji...
<Prosiak> asynchronicznie znaczy się?
<gjm> "systemd jest menadżerem systemu i usług dla Linuksa, kompatybilnym ze skryptami SysVinit oraz Linux Standard Base.
<gjm> Spis treści
<gjm> łups
<Prosiak> dobrze wiedzieć
<Prosiak> a freebsd co ma?
<Prosiak> jakiś swój menadżer?
<Drathir> porty :p
<Prosiak> o :P
<Prosiak> to na tym systemie kompilacja podstawowego systemu trochę by zajęła
 * Drathir dopiero poznaje freebsd...
<Prosiak> no są porty i pkg_add
<Prosiak> czy coś tam :P
<Drathir> podstawowy to sie tylko z instalatora rozpakowuje na dysk...
<Prosiak> czyli ten jak instalujesz "core"
<Prosiak> a działałeś coś z zfs na freebsd?
<Prosiak> bo da się podczas instalacji od razu ustawić zfs na dysku i na zfsie zainstalować cały system
<gjm> freebsd ma init
<Prosiak> a ok
<Drathir> Prosiak: na zabawy za wczesnie wpierw poznawanie...
<Prosiak> no to handbook
<Prosiak> cohciaż jest gorzej napisany  niż wiki ubuntu czy archa
 * Drathir osobiscie uwaza, ze od wiki archa lepszego jeszcze nic nie stworzyli...
<marcin82> true
<Prosiak> jaką nazwę ma najlepszy obecnie procesor do gier?
<Prosiak> wiem że jeden z lepszych to i7 3770k
<Prosiak> ale był jeszcze jakiś lepszy
<Prosiak> chyba 3930k albo 3960k
<Prosiak> teraz sprawdzam że intel jakiś procesor 4770r wypuścił, ech :/
<Drathir> jak grafika kiepska to i procek nie pomoze...
<pawel__> witam wszystkich
<aquila_> siemka
<pawel__> powiedzcie co to może być, w laptopie wifi działa, router w porządku, ale laptop z routerem nie współpracują
<pawel__> z innymi sieciami się łączy, z hotspotem w komórce też, a z ruterem "łączy" i nie może
<aquila_> nie wiem jaki jest powód ale miałem to samo
<aquila_> ustaw adres statyczny
<aquila_> nie dhcp
<Drathir> pakos: mac
<Drathir> pakos: fail sorki
<luigi69> Dobry.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-09
<mkultra> Yammer to sieć społecznościowa typu enterprise?
<mkultra> bez firmy nie wejdziesz aha
<Voldenet> >bez firmy nie wejdziesz
<Voldenet> ja wszedłem
<Voldenet> i wyszedłem
<Voldenet> jakiś gówniany klon facebooka
<Voldenet> szkoda czasu, nikt mi nie płaci za tworzenie contentu
<TheNumb> Voldenet: o czym mowa?
<Voldenet> Yammerze
<TheNumb> meh
<Voldenet> aż wszedłem na yamera
<Voldenet> i wyszedłem
<Voldenet> naspamowało mi, że powinienem ściągnąć jakieś aplikacje mobilne i nie mieli mojego telefonu
<Voldenet> 0/10
<gjm> rak
<Voldenet> jak się już robi aplikacje, to warto zadbać o użytkowników symbiana i windows CE
<Voldenet> w ogóle zastanawia mnie mała popularność windowsa CE
<Voldenet> umiało to więcej niż obecne komórki
<ciastek> zepsuł mi się dysk, co to może być? https://www.dropbox.com/s/i6e5zxcuttpr1hf/hdd-broken.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-10
<dweller> ciastek: elektronika albo silnik
<ciastek> dweller: dzięki. z niewiadomych przyczyn ruszył na chwilę i udało się skopiować dane. myślę, że silnik nie ma siły, by rozkręcić talerze.
<jacekowski> zmierz opory na fazach
<gjm> bastetmilo: Podobno ozil Ci "przelew puścił"? :D
<bastetmilo> gjm, serio?
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://ix.io/cTM
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja tego przelewu jeszcze nie widziałam
<bastetmilo> ale fakt, pisał do mnie
<bastetmilo> mało się piwem nie udławiłam jak to zobaczyłam
<gjm> hahaha
<gjm> :D
<gjm> ale ciul
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie, przelewu nie ma :D. LOL
<bastetmilo> nie spodziewałam się czegoś innego jednak
<xaxes`> mnie bardziej ciekawi o czym shg rozmawiał z saginatą ;o
<TheNumb> xaxes`: nie wtykaj nosa tam gdzie nie czeba
<TheNumb> ;x
<gjm> bastetmilo: "nie ma i nie będzie"
<TheNumb> xaxes`: a tak w ogóle to install gentoo.
<TheNumb> gjm: śmieję się z ozila na pircu ;p
<xaxes`> TheNumb: gdy przejdą na systemd ;DD
<TheNumb> xaxes`: jest
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz gnome to musisz używać systemd ;D
<gjm> TheNumb: nie wtykaj nosa tam gdzie nie czeba
<TheNumb> gjm: dzie*
<Biszkopcik> :O!
<TheNumb> xaxes`: to hoć zainstalujemy ahra
<Biszkopcik> LEWAK NUMER JEDN POWROCIL NA KANAL!
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: japatam
<xaxes`> TheNumb: za kilka wersji gunwa3 albo jeśli KDE 5 okaże się w pytkę
<Biszkopcik> PRECZ Z KOMUNA!
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: dziwko
<Biszkopcik> kaj zes byl
<Biszkopcik> :D
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: ja jestem cały czas na ircach, plebie.
<Biszkopcik> nie kontaktujesz sie nawet
<Biszkopcik> a jabbery
<Biszkopcik> a jabbi
<Biszkopcik> a sztim
<TheNumb> Nie chce mi się włączać pidgina
<xaxes`> Biszkopcik: a pirc
<TheNumb> I na sztimie nie gram :D
<Biszkopcik> co za lewactwo
<TheNumb> Nie mam czasu na gry
<Biszkopcik> co ty
<Biszkopcik> nie bluznij
<Biszkopcik> xaxes`: nie udzielaj sie bombelku
<xaxes`> dobrze, wypieku
<Biszkopcik> boombelku
<Biszkopcik> mały żelku
<nvll> lewacki pomiocie
<Biszkopcik> TAK
<TheNumb> chje i krwy
<Biszkopcik> przyszło wsparcie
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: ty wiesz
<Biszkopcik> ze moj stary haszem pali w piecu na kominie
<Biszkopcik> w strychu?>>
<TheNumb> no
<Biszkopcik> mowilem ci?
<Biszkopcik> czy widziales
<TheNumb> byłem, paliłem
<Biszkopcik> ja tez pilem
<Biszkopcik> dobra
<Biszkopcik> ide na podworko kosiarke skosic trzeba
<Biszkopcik> do wczoraj
<Biszkopcik> strzalka
<TheNumb> co ten Biszkopt
<TheNumb> pijany jakiś
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: jutro jade
<Biszkopcik> na mazury
<TheNumb> burżuj
<Biszkopcik> TheNumb: jutro burza ma byc
<Biszkopcik> wlasnie
<Biszkopcik> no o tym mowie
<Biszkopcik> burza bedzie kolo 20
<Biszkopcik> jakos
<Biszkopcik> do nocy
<Biszkopcik> ali mi milsio po nodze smyra
<Biszkopcik> subofer
<gregorijus> Dobry wieczór :) mam ból głowy wprawiające pytanie :D. jest karta dźwiękowa, zewnętrzna, creative x-fi sb 1095. są głośniki logitech x530. jest lapek lenovo g550. jest ubuntu 14. a teraz pytanie: kiedy miałem minta - była możliwość TV podłączyć przez tę kartę pod ten systemik 5.1. właśnie że lapek działał jako wzmacniacz. miałem dźwięk z TV na 5.1. na ubuntu tego nie mam. i pytanie: dlaczego? :D
<TheNumb> yyyy ._.
<TheNumb> Trudno się czyta.
<xaxes`> TheNumb: głośniki w laptopie jako głośniki tv
<gjm> "lapek działał jako wzmacniacz"
<gjm> co ja czytam
<gregorijus> :D
<gregorijus> głośniki logitech x530
<gregorijus> 5.1
<gregorijus> zewnętrzna karta dźwiękowa creative sound blaster x-fi sb1095
<gregorijus> idzie łącza z TV do creativu line-in
<gregorijus> do creativa podłączony system 5.1
<gregorijus> na mincie miałem dźwięk
<gregorijus> na ubuntu nie mam
<gregorijus> z lapku gra 5.1 jak się należy
<gregorijus> ale przez  line in z TV nie idzie na 5.1
<gregorijus> jak teraz?
<gregorijus> :D
<xaxes`> a, jeszcze inaczej
<gregorijus> raczej nie potrafię
<gregorijus> w którym miejscu i co jest niejasne?
<Ashiren> czekaj to TV idzie do 5.1 przez laptopa :?
<gregorijus> tak
<Ashiren> no i bylo zmieniac system ;?
<gregorijus> miałem crash, po którym musiałem go zmienić
<gregorijus> odłączyłem kartę dźwiękową, bo chciałem porozmawiać po skype
<gregorijus> potem wyłączyłem i poszedłem spać
<gregorijus> rano włanczam lapek
<gregorijus> i straszny pisk z głośników lapka idzie
<gregorijus> i wszystko wisi
<gregorijus> po kilku próbach włączenia lapka zdecydowałem przeinstalować system...
<gjm> włanczam
<gjm> wyłanczam
<Ashiren> a na mincie to dzialalo od razu?
<gregorijus> po zainstalowaniu drajwerku
<gregorijus> ale już nie pamiętam, gdzie go znalazłem i jak go instalowałem...
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> No to w czym problem?
<TheNumb> Szukaj i na ubuntu powinno działać tak samo.
<gregorijus> szukałem N razy
<gregorijus> nie działa...
<Dreadlish> gjm: dupo.
<Dreadlish> gjm: popatrz sobie.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-11
<TheNumb> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22233/keynote-mark-shuttleworth/
<TheNumb> Hmm, dlaczego w ubuntu nie wrzucają do archiwum point release KDE? :|
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-12
<Arek> Witam dlaczego to polecenie dziala tylko w katalogu partner ? wget -m http://partnerxcv.pl /home/anna/Pobrane/partner/
<Arek> upss:) dziala wszędzie , tylko chcialem robić mirror z crontab i tu nie dziala :)
<jacekowski> czemu to robisz w katalogu anny?
<Arek> tam tylko chcialem zapisac user anna
<jacekowski> a czy anna o tym wie?
<Arek> tak crontab z jej konta uruchamiam
<Arek> katalog do zapisu gotowy
<Arek> takie polecenie daje  w cron
<Arek> */2 * * * * wget -m http://partnerxcv.pl /home/anna/Pobrane/partner/
<ftpd> Siema. Mogę zrobić logowanie (wyłącznie) po kluczu tylko dla jednego, konkretnego usera?
<ftpd> Czy to tylko systemwide?
<ftpd> Arek, to jest /etc/crontab, czy lokalny crontab anny?
<ftpd> Z tego, co ja pamiętam wgeta, to się zapisywało przez -O...
<jacekn> ftpd: mozesz, sprawdz "Match" w sshd_config
<ftpd> ok, tx.
<Arek> robie przez crontab -e   nie wiem :(
<Arek> jak sprawdzic czy loklany pisze crontab -l pisze anna crontab
<Arek> czyli -O /home/anna/pobrane ?
<Arek> albo wget -m -O ?
<ftpd> -O ścieżka
<Arek> ok zobacze
<Arek> dzieki a co tym /etc/crontab ?
<ftpd> No bo jakbys robił z /etc/crontab, musiałbyś wyspecyfikować usera, z którego ma działac.
<ftpd> ale jak robisz crontab -e, nieważne.
<ftpd> I przestań ciepac spację przed każdy ?, to błąd.
<Arek> mam boota który robi spacje każdym znaku
<Arek> Rosjanie towarzystwo przegonili w AI
<Arek> mamy jakaś odpowiedź?
<Arek>  nie działa :( co teraz?
<Arek> napisze na forum wgeta o robaku:)
<Arek> źle polecenie było. Nie dam wykrzyknika bo to obciach czytać uwagi.
<Arek> Jak ktoś jest za KNP daje odstęp przed wykrzyknikiem doś tej martwicy w pisowni
<Arek> i starych zasad
<Lakii> politycznie sie zrobilo ;)
<Dreadlish> do dupy z polityką
<mati75> nawet i tu krul
<mati75> ja pierdole
<nvll> korwin naszym krulem
<Arek> mam  rozwiazanie wgeta podaje
<Arek> wget -m -P  /home/anna/Pobrane/partner http://partnerxcv.pl
<Arek> to jest prawidlowe , dlaczego mnie wyrzucacie za przekonania ?
<gjm> Za te zasrane spacje.
<gjm> Mało mnie obchodzą Twoje przekonania.
<Arek> Spacja była 1 uszkodzona? Dlaczego ludzie jak się czegoś nauczą to od razu chcą rządzić?
<Arek> Przez takie podejście rośnie administracja , zawsze czegoś chcą, znaczek, żle się podpisałeś itd
<mati75> Arek: ale nas to nie obchodzi
<mati75> połowa jest zagranicą
<Arek> echh.. a co z wolnością :(
<Arek> ktoś tu może zajmuję się linuksami za granicą ?
<Arek> prawidłowo  jest granicą?
<Arek> o której godzinie można tu pogadać z pracodawcami?
<nvll> 26:40
<jacekowski> tu chodzi o szacunek dla naszych oczu
<jacekowski> bo nas boli jak ktos stawia spacje przed przecinkiem
<Arek> zw.. idęę .. kosić ogródek. Kiedyś też tak się starałem pisać ąą  i  ęę jak gzymsik jakiś.
<Arek> i tu Was mam zrobiłem spację po kropce!
<Arek> Badacze mojej spacji! Zróbmy referat z tego!  :)
<Arek> pap
<Arek> papa
<jacekowski> ale spacje sie stawia po kropce
<qermit> o/
<greck> o/
<source> a nogami ?
<source> _2M1R_:
<_2M1R_> source: ?
<source> aka Pu
<qermit> no
<qermit> zrobiłem sobie ipv6 na dodatkowym VLANie
<source> bla ?
<m477> ura?
<gjm> co to za łeb?
<m477> nie wię
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-13
<m477> jom jom
<m477> bania
<Dannik> Dzień dobry. Chciałbym sprawdzić czy użytkownik uruchomił skrypt (napisany oddzielnie). Czy jest taka możliwość i jak mogę to zrobić?
<mati75> bash_history na koncie użytkownika
<mati75> można sprawdzić
<jacekowski> albo jakis process accounting
<Guest83547> dzięki
<Dannik> znalazłem skrypt, o który mi chodziło, ale mam kolejny problem. sh twierdzi, że nie może go odpalić
<Dannik> podaję: sh ./nazwa_skryptu.sh i zwraca sh: 0: Can't open
<mati75> sh skrypt.sh
<mati75> albo chmod +x skrypt.sh
<mati75> ./skrypt.sh
<jacekowski> nie +x
<jacekowski> tylko +r
<Dannik> z chmod poszło. Dzięki jeszcze raz. :)
<buharin> hej ;)
<nightray> mógłby mi ktoś pomóc?
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<gjm> przekopać Ci ogródek?
<nightray> dopiero co zainstalowałem ubuntu 14.04lts i mam kilka problemów
<mati75> pociąg się pisze train
<mati75> ;]
 * nightray feels ignored
<Ashiren> :c
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://i.imgur.com/HtcQyqK.jpg
<TheNumb> :kotki
<TheNumb> Gdzie repost?
<TheNumb> ;(
<nightray> wie ktoś jak zainstalowac wtyczke gadu gadu do empathy?
<nightray> to co próbowałem nie chce działac
<greck> sam musze to teraz zrobic tak wiec zobaczmy
<greck> jaka masz wersje empathy?
<greck> widze ze wtyczka do gg juz nie jest dostepna
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-14
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/3FkEJgN.jpg
<nightray> Witajcie
<nightray> mógłby mi ktoś pomóc z kilkoma rzeczami?
<nightray> dopiero co zainstalowałem ubuntu i nie ze wszystkim sobie radze
<greck> slucham
<nightray> pierwsza rzecz, próbuje zainstalować gadu gadu w empathy ale używałem kilku poradników i nic nie działa
<greck> tak, wtyczka do empathy nie jest juz obslugiwana, polecam zainstalowac pidgina lub kadu
<nightray> obecnie mam zainstalowane kadu ale i z tym mam problem
<nightray> bardziej estetyczny niz funkcjonalny ale moze da sie cos zrobic
<nightray> na pasku koło zegara jest ikonka koperty w której są wszystkie powiadomienia internetowe (x-chat, thunderbird empathy, itd) ale kadu jest obok tego
<nightray> da się je jakos tam wrzucić żeby było wszystko razem?
<greck> nie uzywam kadu tak wiec ja nie wiem, moze ktos inny wie
<nightray> ok, moving on then, mam problem z firefoxem
<nightray> jak na pasku adresu wpisuje jedno słowo to wyrzuca mi błąd na stronie interia.pl
<nightray> jak wpisuje więcej niz jedno słowo to wyszukuje mi to w google
<nightray> nie mam pojęcia czemu tak się dzieje
<greck> moment, nie rozumiem do konca pytania
<greck> jesli wpisujesz wiecej niz jedno slowo, to logiczne ze szuka ci tego w google
<nightray> w firefoxie masz pasek adressu
<nightray> tam gdzie wpisujesz http://www.google.pl
<greck> no tak
<nightray> jak w ten pasek adresu wpisze "ubuntu linux" i klikne enter to przeniesie mnie do google i wyszuka "ubuntu linux"
<greck> tak dziala firefox
<nightray> ale jak w ten pasek wpisze "ubuntu" to wyskoczy mi błąd
<nightray> nie szuka mi po jednym słowie
<greck> ah, w stylu ze nie ma takiej strony czy cos?
<nightray> 2+ już wyszukuje
<nightray> tak
<nightray> przekopałem google, podobno to coś z dnsami
<nightray> ale ustawiłem sobie 8.8.8.8
<nightray> i nic to nie dao
<nightray> dało*
<nightray> zastanawiam się po prostu czy ktoś już to miał i wie co z tym zrobić
<nightray> jak nie wiesz to trudno, przeżyje
<nightray> dwa pytania mi zostały
<greck> nom, pisz w miedzy czasie cos znajde z tym firefoxem
<nightray> zainstalowałem sobie PlayOnLinux. Jeżeli chciałbym pograć w coś co mam na steamie ale nie jest to odstępna na linuxowy steam, to mam po prostu emulować windowsowy Steam przez PlayOnLinux i instalować gry normalnie przez steam?
<nightray> albo inaczej, bo to jest pokręcone troche. Jak emuluje steam przez wine, to mam normalnie instalować gry i uruchamiać je przez steam, czy trzeba cos jescze z nimi robic?
<greck> mozna i tak, ale jezeli gra nie jest dostepna na linuxowym steamie, znaczy nie jest optymizowana pod ta platforme, czasem moze dawac jakies problemy. Anyways mozesz sprobowac odpalic je z steama w wine tak jak mowisz
<nightray> nawet ze zoptymalizowanymi grami są problemy. Na tym linuxowym steamie nie mogłem ruszyć portala 2
<nightray> ponoć jakieś prolbemy z 64 bitowymi systemami są
<nightray> ostatnie pytanie
<nightray> moja mysz(Logitech G9x), klawiatura (Razer BlackWidow) i słuchawki(Creative SoundBlaster 3D Alpha) mają sterowniki pod windowsa, które pozwalają mi ustawiać makra (mysz klawiatura) i bawić się dolby 7.1 (słuchawki)
<nightray> można zainstalować windowsowe sterowniki na linuxie (wine albo coś)
<nightray> czy to nie działa kompletnie?
<greck> sterowniki przez wine? chodzi ci o ten setpoint od logitecha itd?
<nightray> mhm
<nightray> głównie chodzi mi o słuchawki. Bez makr na myszce i klawiaturze przeżyje, ale dolby 7.1 to jednak fajna sprawa do filmów czy gier
<mati75> sluchawki usb?
<nightray> tak
<nightray> tzn, mają adapter usb, który czyni te wszystkie cuda jak bassy czy dolby.
<mati75> zapomnij o 7.1
<nightray> i to to coś potrzebuje sterowników
<nightray> no cóż, trudno
<greck> wracajac do firefoxa
<greck> wklej about:config
<greck> i poszukam tam browser.fixup.alternate.enabled
<greck> zobacz czy jest false, jesli nie, to daj false a jesli tak to zamien na true a potem znow na false
<nightray> default, boolean, true
<greck> ¿?
<nightray> zmieniłem i nic nie dał
<nightray> dało
<greck> zresetuj przegladarke
<nightray> zresetowałem
<nightray> nadal nic
<greck> also mowiles ze dns masz na 8.8.8.8, a uzywasz proxy?
<nightray> nic mi o tym nie wiadomo
<greck> zamien jeszcze browser.urlbar.autofill na false
<nightray> zmieniłem, nic nie dało
<nightray> dobra, trudno
<nightray> to jeszcze reasumując pierwsze pytanie
<nightray> zamiast Kadu używać pidgina?
<greck> chyba, chyba lepiej jak masz wszystko w 1 miejscu
<nightray> irca w pidginie też ustawiać czy lepiej xchat albo coś innego?
<xaxes`> irssi
<xaxes`> weechat jeśli lubisz tęczę
<xaxes`> ew. hexchat
<nightray> irssi to jest to terminalowe?
<xaxes`> weechat też
<nightray> to ma swoją konsole czy mogę sobie włączyć w tildzie na pulpicie?
<xaxes`> to aplikacja konsolowa
<xaxes`> ludzka
<xaxes`> która odpala się w...terminalu
<greck> mozesz se odpalic w guake i miec pod F12
<nightray> hmm... interesting
<nightray> aż spróbuję
<nightray> zainstalowałem guake i nie działa
<nightray> nevermind
<nightray> wyrzuciło błąd za pierwszym razem za drugim zaskoczyło
<nightray> całkiem fajnie to wygląda
<nightray> da się jakoś skonfigurować Guake?
<greck> no masz ustawienia
<greck> kliknij prawym na nim
<nightray> nie mam
<nightray> aaa, w samym okienku
<nightray> szukałem na panelu u góry
<nightray> całkiem fajne to jest
<nightray> z pewnością się tym pobawie troche
<nightray> dzięki!
<greck> spoko
<nightray> jak się w irssi przełączać między kanałami?
<nvll> afaik /numer_bufora
<gjm> nvll: dopiero jak zainstalujesz plugin
<gjm> nightray: Alt+cyferki
<gjm> albo Alt + strzałki w lewo/prawo
<gjm> albo /window numer okna
<nightray> dzięki
<nvll> eh, dawno juz nie uzywalem irssi
<TheNumb> o/
<kSwit> znacie novahackers?
<TheNumb> nie
<kSwit> Dziendobry
<TheNumb> Powinienem>
<TheNumb> ?
<kSwit> to jakaś grupa z USA ,oni maja tam inne podejscie
<kSwit> pewnie wynik systemu oświaty a tym samym prywatnej edukacji
<TheNumb> Northern Virginia DC Area Infosec Group
<kSwit> tak sie zmieszałem...
<kSwit> tkwi mi to w pamięci
<kSwit> ale ciężko mi porównać bo w Polsce nie robili takich filmów
<kSwit> ogromny temat...
<Ashiren> :3 http://pinkbluelovescute.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Orange-Cat.jpeg
<neo___> czesc otworzylem nautilusa jako root zeby usunac zabezpieczone przed usunieciem pliki a teraz nie moge ich usunac z kosza ani jako root ani jako user, pomozecie? :)
<Ashiren> huh
<Ashiren> root moze wszystko
<neo___> ;)
<Ashiren> odswiez i zobacz czy naprawne usuniete
<nvll> sudo rm /sciezka/do/pliku
<neo___> hehe ale jestem gupek :P
<neo___> dzieki :D
<neo___> nara
<gjm> hehe niom
<gjm> xD
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-15
<Guest83709> czym ubuntu steruje wiatrakami, bo chodza cicho i nagle otworze film na sekunde czy cos i zaczyna sie wycie...
<Dreadlish> wina acpi.
<gjm> wina tuska
<arturwegrzyk> hey
<TheNumb> ey
<arturwegrzyk> dzisiaj wgralem ubuntu na netbooka szał hehehe
<arturwegrzyk> extra system
<gjm> ok
<TheNumb> ._.
<xdudi> faktycznie dobry produkt jak za te cene :)
<TheNumb> co kto lubi
<TheNumb> ja bym wolał zapłacić za coś lepszego ;p
<xdudi> TheNumb: a jest cos lepszego? :)
<TheNumb> xdudi: może.
<TheNumb> Co kto lubi.
<xdudi> TheNumb: a ty co lubisz? :>
<TheNumb> xdudi: nie zawsze się ma to co się lubi :(
<xdudi> TheNumb: nie pytalem czy zawsze sie ma to co sie lubi.. :>
<TheNumb> xdudi: a ja nie mam zamiaru odpowiadać na to pytanie.
<TheNumb> Bo nie mam ulubionej dystrybucji :(
<TheNumb> bo... linukz to gunwo :DDDD
<xdudi> TheNumb: to moze skonkretyzuje pytanie - co wydaje ci sie lepsze od ubuntu? :)
<xdudi> linux to tylko kernel :P
<TheNumb> xdudi: FreeBSD :(
<xdudi> TheNumb: bawie sie fbsd ostatnio, jednakze system ma swoje slabosci ktore na ubuntu nie wystepuja
<TheNumb> Słabości? :|
<xdudi> tak
<TheNumb> Ciekawe jakie <:
<xdudi> ostatnio probowalem uruchomic swoj soft na nim, wywalalo sie na singletonach, za pomoca specjalnych flag wymuszalem na kompilatorze uruchamianie ich w okreslonym porzadku, na ubuntu dziala idealnie, na fbsd na koniec procesu jest crash
<TheNumb> yyyy
<xdudi> nie doszedlem jeszcze do przyczyny, byc moze ld tam inaczej dziala
<TheNumb> A czym kompilowałeś? :D
<TheNumb> Może antycznym gcc 4.2.1?
<xdudi> gcc oraz clangiem
<TheNumb> <:
<xdudi> gcc47 z paczek :P
<TheNumb> singletony to zuo
<TheNumb> tak btw
<TheNumb> :P
<xdudi> moze ld w bsd jest inteligentniejszy i sytuacje naprawi omakrowanie __init_priority__ tak aby na bsd go nie bylo :P
<TheNumb> xdudi: nie, ja bym wolał znowu używać os x (:
<xdudi> moze i sło, jednakze ulatwiaja one wiele rzeczy
<xdudi> os x... w polsce mieszkasz a nie w usa :P
<TheNumb> xdudi: nie widzę związku.
<xdudi> tu sie na cebuli siedzi :P
<TheNumb> mhm
<xdudi> TheNumb: zartuje, nie mam nic do osx, to w koncu fork z freebsd :)
<TheNumb> żaden fork.
<TheNumb> Jedyne co mają z freebsd to userland.
<TheNumb> ps. to prawda
<xdudi> z biegiem lat kodu z bsd w osx bedzie pewnie coraz mniej
<TheNumb> niebardzo
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> http://opensource.apple.com/release/os-x-1092/
<xdudi> jednakze co do architektury dystrybucji, bsd bije na ryj ubuntu i reszte ekipy
<xdudi> podoba mi sie odseparowanie kernela, base systemu od 3rd party softu
<xdudi> a w dystrybucjach linuxowych to wszystko jest zmielone
<TheNumb> xdudi: widział nix os? (:
<TheNumb> nixos*
<TheNumb> http://nixos.org/
<xdudi> nie
<xdudi> wiec czym on sie rozni od ubu tak w skrocie?
<TheNumb> http://nixos.org/nixos/about.html
<TheNumb> "NixOS is based on Nix, a purely functional package management system. Nix stores all packages in isolation from each other [...]"
<TheNumb> :P
<xdudi> no widze widze
<xdudi> szkoda tylko ze jest tak niszowa ta dystrybucja
<xdudi> 113 miejsce na distrowatch, popularnoscia nie dorownuje nawet netbsd :P
<TheNumb> distrowatch nie jest wskaźnikiem popularności :(
<TheNumb> Sami nawet tak twierdzą.
<xdudi> jest, lecz bardzo niedokladnym
<TheNumb> Nie jest.
<xdudi> a co mogloby byc takim wskaznikiem? :>
<TheNumb> Statystyki na steamie!
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Nie wiem i niezbyt mnie to obchodzi.
<xdudi> na steamie sa tylko gierki
<xdudi> masa ludzi pracuje na linuxie w nic nie grajac...
<gjm> nie
<TheNumb> xdudi: na distrowatch linux mint jest na pierwszym miejscu :( A przecież powszechnie wiadomo, że to gunwo.
<TheNumb> Tak samo jak Arch na 8.
<xdudi> TheNumb: ciezko to obiektywnie ocenic..
<TheNumb> Kurde, podpuszczam tego gjmbusa a ten się nie daje :(
<gjm> nie hajlajtuj mnie
<xdudi> TheNumb: poco robic gownoburze skoro mozemy konstruktywnie porozmawiac :)
<gjm> poco
<gjm> się
<gjm> nogi
<gjm> noco
<xdudi> slyszeliscie moze o syncany?
<TheNumb> tag
<xdudi> TheNumb: uzywales moze tego?
<TheNumb> xdudi: tak
<xdudi> TheNumb: i jaka masz o tym opinie?
<TheNumb> xdudi: wolę btsync
<TheNumb> (:
<xdudi> TheNumb: znasz moze jakies alternatywy do syncany?
<TheNumb> xdudi: btsync
<TheNumb> ; p
<TheNumb> xdudi: syncthing
<xdudi> TheNumb: nie zrozumiales mojego pytania, chodzi mi o alternatywe do syncany opierajaca sie na podobienstwie do gita
<TheNumb> sparkleshare?
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> używa gita
<TheNumb> <:
<xdudi> ale git przechowuje wszystkie rewizje pliku, wiec nie nadaje sie do backupow
<BlessJah> xdudi: inkrementalne backupy
<BlessJah> tak się to nazywa
<BlessJah> poza tym, subversion, lokalnie masz tylko jedną kopię, albo git-annex
<jacekowski> xdudi: SVN
<jacekowski> SVN roksuje rulezem, nie rozumiem ludzi ktorzy lubia sie torturowac gitem
<xdudi> jacekowski: szanuje twoje zdanie ale svn ma wiele wad ktorych git nie ma
<jacekowski> jakie?
<xdudi> brak submodulow
<xdudi> brak normalnych galezi (jakie sa w gicie)
<xdudi> brak decentralizacji
<jacekowski> svn ma eksternalsy
<jacekowski> decentralizacja jest zla
<jacekowski> brak galezi nie uwazam za problem
<TheNumb> decentralizacja... zła?
<TheNumb> Co kto lubi.
<jacekowski> tzn. implementacja jaka jest w svn jest wystarczajaco dobra
<TheNumb> Dla mnie nie.
<jacekowski> git nie ma lockow
<TheNumb> a na co komu locki?
<jacekowski> zeby moc jakies binarne albo inne niemergowalne pliki edytowac
<TheNumb> To jedno z największych upośledzeń svn.
<TheNumb> w gicie moożesz trzymać binarne pliki.
<TheNumb> Nie ma żadnych przeszkód.
<xdudi> jacekowski: no dobrze, ale wciaz pozostaje problem branchy...
<jacekowski> w svn tym bardziej
<jacekowski> tylko ze w git jak masz np. automatycznie generujace sie iso
<jacekowski> ktore co rewizje bedzie inne
<jacekowski> to po kilku rewizjach nikt nie bedzie w stanie zrobic clone
<xdudi> jacekowski: iso?
<xdudi> plik iso?
<jacekowski> gdzie w svn sciaga sie tylko ostatnia rewizja
<jacekowski> xdudi: tak
<xdudi> ale kto normalny wsadza iso do gita?
<jacekowski> nikt, bo git tego nie umie
<xdudi> na ftp rozumiem...
<jacekowski> a svn sobie bez problemu z tym da rade
<jacekowski> ale ftp to nie system kontroli wersji
<xdudi> zawsze pozostaje w gicie --depth=1
<xdudi> jacekowski: moglbys opowiedziec mi o sposobie pracy na galeziach w svn?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: git-annex
<jacekowski> http://howto.praqma.net/subversion/branching-strategies
<BlessJah> xdudi: w duzym skrocie: kopiujesz trunk do branches/branchXX
<BlessJah> a w druga strone robisz merge'a
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale czy git annex dziala tak ze ja sobie teraz moge nowy komputer wziasc uruchomic na zadupiu, i zrobic checkouta jakiegos tam pliku w moim repozytorium
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak, o ile masz dostep do tego repo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale jak?
<jacekowski> skoro same pliki nie siedza w gicie
<xdudi> BlessJah: tylko jest problem, bo projekt jest duzy a kazdy task/issue ma byc na osobnej galezi, co teras?
<jacekowski> xdudi: dokladnie tak samo
<BlessJah> w dwoch krokach, najpier normalny klon gita, ktory ci da symlinki do nieistniejacych plikow w .git/annex/objects
<BlessJah> a potem annexem pobierasz te pliki, ktore chcesz
<xdudi> jacekowski: przy duzym projekcie i duzej liczbie deweloperow, narzut z kopiowania calego projektu do kolejnego brancha itd, sprawi ze taka praca bedzie kompletnie nie efektywna
<jacekowski> xdudi: ale to nie nie robi kopii
<BlessJah> xdudi: svn sie skaluje nawet-nawet, zalezy jak duzy projekt i ilu devow
<xdudi> jacekowski: a praca na golym trunku jest tez bez sensu bo jak wprowadzicie 20 funkcjonalnosci a 3 maja przejsc do stable, to jak to pomergujesz? to zajmie tygodnie...
<jacekowski> xdudi: to jest CoW
<jacekowski> xdudi: dokladnie tak samo jak w GIT
<jacekowski> xdudi: robisz kilka branchy ktore sie tworza w mniej niz sekunde (bo to tylko modyfikacja metadanych)
<xdudi> jacekowski: zeby robic jak w gicie, musisz miec 20 branchy...
<jacekowski> xdudi: no i jest to zaden problem
<jacekowski> xdudi: robisz branche a potem merge
<xdudi> jacekowski: metadane sa na serwerze, a na kliencie sa pliki i nie zajmuje to mniej niz sekunde
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak lokalnie przelaczac sie miedzy branchami?
<xdudi> BlessJah: nie da sie, kazdy branch to fork projektu
<xdudi> i ma inna sciezke
<BlessJah> xdudi: da sie
<BlessJah> tylko to kosztowne
<BlessJah> czas i lacze zzera
<jacekowski> svn switch
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nope
<BlessJah> checkoutujesz obok siebie branche
<jacekowski> tez mozna
<BlessJah> kazdy checkout 2x tyle co samo kod
<jacekowski> zezre tyle samo miejsca i lacza co git
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> git checkout nie zzera lacza
<xdudi> wlasnie ze nie ;]
<jacekowski> ale musisz najpierw clone zrobic
<BlessJah> musze
<jacekowski> ktory sciagnie wszystko
<BlessJah> a na svn checkout
<xdudi> jacekowski: http://git-scm.com/about/small-and-fast
<xdudi> rzuc okiem na te slupki :)
<jacekowski> xdudi: takie same slupki tylko w druga strone sa na stronie svn'a
<jacekowski> poza tym, nawet jesli, czy commit zajmuje 0.25s czy 1s, jest to zadna roznica
<xdudi> jacekowski: w jaki sposob chcesz miec archeologie (grzebanie w rewizjach) szybsza od gita na svnie?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moj ~/trunk/ zajmuje 2.2GiB, z czego ~/trunk/.svn to 805MiB
<jacekowski> tylko ze git jest beznadziejnie wolny na duzych repozytoriach
<BlessJah> jacekowski: git svn spakował mi to z połową historii do jakiegos 1.5GiB
<BlessJah> jakies 100k commitow
<BlessJah> i nie, nie jest wolny
<jacekowski> http://git.661346.n2.nabble.com/Git-performance-results-on-a-large-repository-td7250867.html
<jacekowski> ostatecznie facebook sie na mercuriala przeniosl
<jacekowski> https://code.facebook.com/posts/218678814984400/scaling-mercurial-at-facebook/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jaka skala wielkosci?
<BlessJah> git status --porcelain --ignored 2>/dev/null|awk -f ~/.dotfiles.d/git.awk
<BlessJah> kawalek mojego $PROMPT_COMMANDS, zlicza mi dodania, modyfikacje etc
<jacekowski> moje wlasne repozytorium svn ktore mam w domu to jakies 500GB
<BlessJah> a ile plikow?
<jacekowski> wole nie wiedziec
<jacekowski> cos kolo 100k
<xdudi> jacekowski: to teraz zrob te 20 galezi - issue per branch :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zdjecia? filmy?
<xdudi> zobaczymy czy bedzie szybciej niz w gicie :)
<jacekowski> zdjecia, programy, wszystko
<BlessJah> ja trzymam ~50GiB w git-anneksie
<jacekowski> filmy akurat nie
<BlessJah> glownie iso i instalki roznych rzeczy
<gjm> PORNOLE
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ~/trunk ma 40k plikow, liczone bez .svn/*
<BlessJah> git svn rzezil, bo kazda rewizje zaciagal po kolei, ale teraz dziala to dobrze
<BlessJah> nie narzekam
<jacekowski> http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=50
<BlessJah> gjm: tez mozesz trzymac, mozesz nawet szyfrowanie wlaczyc
<jacekowski> tu ktos narzeka na wydajnosc gita
<BlessJah> pokazujesz mi linki z internetu
<BlessJah> ja mam repozytorium 2GiB, 40k plikow, 100k rewizji, ktore po prostu dziala, a zliczanie zmodyfikowanych plikow mam wpiete do $PROMPT_COMMANDS
<BlessJah> plus drugie, git-annex, z 50GiB duzych plikow, ktore syncuje miedzy dwoma lapkami i przenosnym dyskiem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no i moge zrobic git-blame w windzie
<jacekowski> tortoise svn tez ma blame
<BlessJah> w windzie takiej do jezdzenia
<BlessJah> tam nie ma wifi
<jacekowski> bo wczesniej sciagnales cale repozytorium
<xdudi> jacekowski: ale nie wyslesz commita via mail :P
<jacekowski> xdudi: bardzo rzadko sie zdarza ze jestem w miejscu gdzie nie mam internetu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pi razy oko, 30% wiecej niz bym sciagal svn
<BlessJah> jacekowski: oczywiscie przy normalnym, niepatologicznym uzyciu (nie wsadzamy duzych binarek do repo)
<jacekowski> duze binarki to nie jest patologiczne uzycie
<jacekowski> firmy takie jak pixar
<BlessJah> obok kodu? jest
<xdudi> jacekowski: ale czasem zdarza sie, ze serwer ulega awarii badz jest modernizowany, i przez np kilka dni uzywa sie innych serwerow
<jacekowski> tzn. pixar uzywa perforce do trzymania modeli 3d
<BlessJah> mowimy o kodzie, czy o czym?
<jacekowski> o wszystkim
<BlessJah> to nic nie nadaje sie do wszystkiego
<BlessJah> moze golebie pocztowe
<BlessJah> microsd do nóżki i hurra
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mam takiego w pracy co hoduje golebie i z nimi na wyscigi jezdzi
<jacekowski> straty pakietow ma rzedu 5%
<BlessJah> zmiana tematu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nic nie nadaje sie do wszystkiego, git nadaje sie do kodu doskonale
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz duze repozytorium
<BlessJah> git nadaje sie do duzego repozytorium kodu
<BlessJah> nawet bardzo duzego
<jacekowski> powyzej 10GB sie zaczynaja problemy
<xdudi> w koncu byl projektowany pod katem repo kernela linuxa
<jacekowski> i nawet zaczyna wymiekac przy repo kernela
<BlessJah> ile ma repo kernela?
<jacekowski> dobre pytanie
<jacekowski> sa dwa repo tak na prawde
<jacekowski> jedno ze starymi rewizjami
<jacekowski> i jedno z nowszymi
<jacekowski> zeby nie bylo za duze bo git sobie nie dawal rady
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 10GiB kodu to bardzo, bardzo duzo
<xdudi> jakby kernel linuxa chodzil pod svn, padlby juz dawno
<xdudi> zbyt duzo galezi, deweloperow i commitow
<xdudi> w dodatku brak decentralizacji...
<xdudi> wszystko musialoby stac na jednej maszynie
<jacekowski> decentralizacja jest nikomu nie potrzebna
<jacekowski> nie musialoby
<xdudi> mi jest potrzebna
<jacekowski> svn mozna na klastrze bez problemu
<xdudi> i czekalbys 30 minut na wrzucenie commita
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> xdudi: a do czego ci niby decentralizacja?
<jacekowski> ostatecznie jest tylko jeden branch/repo z ktorego sie buduje gotowy produkt
<xdudi> jacekowski: by moc glowny serwer wylaczyc i zmodernizowac, zeby ludzie mogli uzywac zastepczego
<BlessJah> xdudi: to da sie z svn
<BlessJah> jacekowski: praca lokalna i lokalny git blame
<xdudi> ale jest to duzo trudniejsze, poco torturowac sie svnem na sile :)
<jacekowski> po co sie torturowac gitem na sile
<jacekowski> tym masz chyba syndrom sztokholmski
<jacekowski> ty*
<xdudi> masz racje, release robi sie z jednej galezi
<BlessJah> jacekowski: svn ma jedna niewatpliwa zalete: jest prosty do nauczenia
<xdudi> ale svn utrudnia strasznie development
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przy duzym projekcie trzeba wielu ludzi, ludzi ogarnietych jest ograniczona ilosc, wiec w pewnym momencie zatrudnia sie coraz slabszych ludzi
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-08
<drathir> br...
<drathir> bry*
<jacekn> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-09
<garnus> ll
<Ashiren> mm
<gjm> xx
<flatb3at> czesc jaki najlzejszy distro polecacie na naprawde wolnego lapka?
<gjm> Slowlaris
<flatb3at> gjm: slowloris? program?
<gjm> o boge
<gjm> jak wolnego?
<flatb3at> acer travelmate 4061WLMi
<flatb3at> nawet lubuntu dla niego za ciezki
<gjm> przecież to jest starsze niż wegiel
<gjm> spróbuj DSL
<flatb3at> no ;)
<flatb3at> ok sprobuje, i tak mialem go probowac, a o puppy co myslisz?
<gjm> nic
<gjm> nie używałem
<flatb3at> ok bede sie bawil dzieki ;)
<Ashiren> moze gentoo
<Dread> gentoo!
<TheNumb> tak
 * Dread approves
<TheNumb> mac os zainsttaluj
<flatb3at> czesc cholera mnie strzeli zaraz :) jak sie polaczyc z wifi w dsl?
<monfis> witam was ciepło
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<monfis> mam problem z instalacją black lab imege creator
<monfis> kopletnie nie wiem jak sie za to zabrać na stronie jest tylko kod z githuba
<monfis> musze sie przelogować
<Ashiren> tak
<TheNumb> srogi_wpierdol: adrian weź się ogarnij z tym nickiem
<gjm> srogo
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> kończą frajerzy
<flatb3at> czesc zainstalowalem wary-puppy na dysku ale domyslna konfiguracja grub'a nie chce wspolpracowac, pomozecie zrobic to manualnie?
<TheNumb> tutaj raczej nikt nie używa puppy
<flatb3at> kurcze :/
<flatb3at> ale grub chyba nie jest obcy w innych distro? ;)
<TheNumb> są dwie wersje gruba
<TheNumb> grub 0.97 i grub 2
<TheNumb> ;p
<flatb3at> TheNumb: powaga, pomocy ;)
<TheNumb> flatb3at: co to znaczy, że nie chce współpracować?
<flatb3at> TheNumb: otwiera sie to okienko ktore powinno mnie ladnie przeprowadzic przez krotki proces ale cokolwiek w nim wybiore nie dzieje sie nic :/
<flatb3at> czy to az takie trudne? :(
<flatb3at> wszystko co wyczytam na ten temat w necie konczy sie tak samo
<flatb3at> krotka pilka easy job
<TheNumb> nic mi to nie mówi :^)
<flatb3at> ale u mnie nie wspolpracuje :/
<flatb3at> fuck :/
<dweller> flatb3at: ręcznie zainstaluj
<dweller> albo nie uzywaj gruba w ogóle
<flatb3at> dweller: pomozesz?
<dweller> instalujesz to na uefi czy zwykłym biosie?
<flatb3at> dweller: begginer z tej strony :]
<TheNumb> dweller: taki złom, ze bios
<flatb3at> no ;)
<flatb3at> dweller: pomoz :]
<flatb3at> czy powodem moze byc to ze obie partycje ext3 i swap mam primary?
<TheNumb> nie
<flatb3at> to pomozcie please ;)
<TheNumb> nie napisałeś co zrobiłeś a czego nie zrobiłeś
<TheNumb> Nie odebrałem jeszcze czarodziejskiej kuli z serwisu.
<flatb3at> mowilem, puppy jest wystartowany z cd, zrobilem party w gparted i full install
<flatb3at> teraz tylko grub
<TheNumb> ręcznie musisz gruba instalować?
<dweller> flatb3at: chroot do systemu, grub-install /dev/sdX gdzie X to litera dysku na którym jest zainstalowany
<flatb3at> jest gotowy skrypt do tego ale nie dziala jak powinien :/
<flatb3at> dweller: ok dzialam, please badz blisko ;)
<dweller> zaraz z pracy wychodzę ;3
<flatb3at> fuck shit ass :/
<dweller> flatb3at: bind /dev, /proc, /sys z live do katalogu z systemem
<dweller> chroot i wtedy instalujesz gruba
<flatb3at> ok sprobuje dzieki ;)
<dweller> to podobno działa, nie wiem, gruba uzywałem ostatni raz z 2 lata temu
<dweller> przekombinowany jest i w ogóle uefi jest lepsze
<TheNumb> no
<flatb3at> a jakby nie wypalilo z grub to co? cos tam na "L" ? :)
<TheNumb> lilo jeszcze jest
<TheNumb> i syslinux
<TheNumb> ale tych dwóch nie robiłem od lat ;-)
<flatb3at> no lilo wlasnie ;)
<en0x> lilo to chyba nawet nie rozwijane przez lata jest
<flatb3at> ok dzialam i sie zobaczy hehe
<dweller> syslinux
<TheNumb> en0x: nie
<flatb3at> to jaki najlepszy?
<TheNumb> en0x: 2014-10-17    New release with version 24.1.
<TheNumb> ;p
<en0x> oO
<flatb3at> ja na swojej maszynie siedze na ubuntu 14.04 a tam jaki jest boot?
<TheNumb> grub 2
<dweller> flatb3at: co kraj to obyczaj, każdy ma co innego
<dweller> co mu pasuje
<flatb3at> chyba za duzo pytan zadaje na raz bo nie wiem ktore odpowiedz do czego :P
<TheNumb> grub 2 najlepszy i grub 2 w 14.04
<flatb3at> czaje ;)
<flatb3at> no dobra ide walczyc chlopaki dzieki hehe
<dweller> jak zainstaluje to będę pod wrażeniem
<TheNumb> tak
<dweller> z drugiej strony, wtedy ze wszystkim sobie poradzi
<dweller> bo grub2 do kurwa :(
<TheNumb> powiedzmy
<dweller> ups
<TheNumb> ban
<TheNumb> ban
<dweller> oh wel
<dweller> wielkie rzeczy wymagają wielkich słów
<gjm> "spokojnie, wacuś, spokojnie"
<monfis> hej po raz kolejny
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<monfis> czy ty jesteś botem ?
<TheNumb> tak
<gjm> tak
<monfis> aha przynajmniej pigam czat
<Ashiren> zebys mnie widzial w sobote
<monfis> ktos tu jest humanoidem. takim wieci 2 ręce 2 nogi 1  shiza od kąpa
<gjm> coś mi mówi ten nick
<monfis> chciałbym stwożyc własny remix ubuntu
<gjm> dla humanistów?
<TheNumb> nie pozwalam
<monfis> dla siebie
<TheNumb> nie pozwalam
<monfis> jak uruchomic program w takiej formie ? git clone git://git.code.sf.net/p/os4systemimage/code os4systemimage-code
<TheNumb> musisz go skompilować
<monfis> make i make install ?
<TheNumb> bez make install sie obedzie
<TheNumb> z katalogu mozesz uruchomic
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> remastersys chcesz uzyc?
<TheNumb> od razu powiem, ze nie dziala
<monfis> tak
<monfis> masz link do debka ?
<TheNumb> Której części z "nie działa" nie zrozumiałeś?
<TheNumb> https://github.com/Distroshare/distroshare-ubuntu-imager
<TheNumb> tu masz coś podobnego
<TheNumb> i rozwijane
<monfis> dzieki
<gjm> dzienki
<TheNumb> dzięgi
<monfis> to nie działa mi doszło z opuznieniem
<Ashiren> i chcesz robic remix ubuntu :?
<monfis> nie
<monfis> własne live cd
<Ashiren> mhm
<monfis> skofiguruje sobie system i zgram na szybkiego pedraka
<gjm> zjedz mielone
<TheNumb> tak
<monfis> jak wykonać skrypt basha ?
<gjm> ./
<jacekn> lub bash <nazwaskryptu>
<monfis> plije sie ze nie ma skryptu kofiguracyjnego ?
<monfis> wypluwa komunikat
<gjm> też bym pluł
<monfis> gdzie musze wklejić plik kofiguracyjny by zadziałało ?
<gjm> naucz się pisać po polsku
<lisu> dobry
<Voldenet> no, niezgorszy
<gjm> nienajlepszy
<lisu> ale badz co badz, lepszy niz wczorajszy poniedzialek... tfu szewski dzien
<Ashiren> ale gorszy niz soboty
<lisu> zdecydowanie
<Ashiren> o polska gra w nastepna sobote
<Ashiren> nic sie nie staalooo
<isthisreallife> czesc
<Ashiren> ohayo
<isthisreallife> gdy przewine film do innego momentu w VLC
<isthisreallife> czasem nie mam glosu
<isthisreallife> czy to jakis znany problem?
<isthisreallife> bo mialem go na ubuntu, teraz zainstalowalem cos troszke innego
<isthisreallife> i nadal cos takiego sie dzieje
<Ashiren> tak zupelnie nie ma glosu czy na chwile
<Ashiren> i to ten sam film?
<isthisreallife> nie
<isthisreallife> problem jest w kazdym filmie
<isthisreallife> glosu nie ma juz na stale
<isthisreallife> chyba ze znowu przesune suwak w inne miejsce
<isthisreallife> to czasem wraca
<isthisreallife> hmmm chyba niezbyt znany problem :P
<isthisreallife> korzystanie z czegos innego niz vlc rozwiazuje problem takze nie ma tragedii
<isthisreallife> w samym vlc jest ok dopuki nie skacze suwalkiem w rozne miejsca filmu
<isthisreallife> dopóki*
<Ashiren> osobisice nigdy nie korzystam z vlc
<Ashiren> co on umie czego inne nie umia
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> mplayer najlepszy
<xaxes`> lepiej radzi sobie z kodowaniem napisów niż mpv
<Ashiren> ale przynajmniej umie natywnie akceleracje sprzetowo
<Ashiren> a
<xaxes`> vlc też
<Voldenet> mpc-hc potrafi w akcelerację, kodowanie napisów i składny dźwięk
<Voldenet> ale ja absolutnie nic nie sugeruję.
<xaxes`> Voldenet: won, windowsiarzu parszywy! :D
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-10
<kamil_> hej
<TheNumb> jeh
<gjm> jah
<gregorijus> Witam. Jestem tu z głupim pytaniem. Działa wam dzisiaj Skype? Bo mi tak dziwnie się nie łączy... Microsoft może zablokował?
<Ashiren> dziala
<gregorijus> Mmmm zadziałało po kompletnym restarcie aplikacji, ale jakoś dziwnie mało kontaktów online, nawet tych, co są zawsze z komórki - jednak chyba jakieś naprawianie tam u niech w Microsoft się dzieją...
<Dread> może po prostu masz dzisiaj łącze do dupy.
<gregorijus> możliwe
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-11
<drathir> bry...
<totalizator> gada RR
<rookie> czesc jestem mega poczatkujacy i nigdzie nie moge sie doczytac wiec prosze pomozcie:) chce pogadac z bratem na drugim kompie w domowej sieci za pomoca komendy write ale jak wpisuje komende who to wyswietla ze tylko ja jestem w sieci :/
<xaxes`> a te komendy nie działały tylko lokalnie?
<rookie> xaxes: jestesmy podlaczeni do tego samego routera, please help :)
<xaxes`> mam na myśli lokalnie → na jednym komputerrze
<xaxes`> nie w sieci
<rookie> aha
<rookie> no wlasnie nie wiem, podejrzalem to dzis w filmie 'blackhat' i chcialem sprobowac :P
<rookie> skoro tak to jak mozna to zrobic w podobny sposob w lokalnej sieci? :P
<xaxes`> man write
<xaxes`> man who
<rookie> ehh wiedzialem ze taka odpowiedz dostane ;)
<xaxes`> no wybacz, nie znam tych komend
<rookie> spoko a mozesz podpowiedziec inne komendy do komunikacji sieciowej przez terminal?
<xaxes`> ircd na jednym i jedziesz :D
<rookie> nie no serio nie mozna tego zrobic prosciej? :)
<TheNumb> netcat
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> rookie: jest jeszcze ytalk
<TheNumb> rookie: zobacz jeszcze iptux
<TheNumb> ten iptux wygląda interesująco
<rookie> TheNumb: no siema ;)
<TheNumb> no siema?
<rookie> czytam wlasnie manuala write i wychodzi na to ze mozna ;)
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> no to do sasesa zażalenia
<TheNumb> nie do mnie
<xaxes`> tak
<xaxes`> na mnie wszystko
<TheNumb> no
<xaxes`> gdzie ja dokonałem stwierdzenia?
<xaxes`> nic na mnie nie macie
<rookie> sases.aka.xaxes: nie ma sprawy ;)
<TheNumb> http://xmpp.org/protocols/linklocal/
<rookie> TheNumb:?
<TheNumb> musisz tylko mieć uruchomione avahi i klienta który umie w linklocal
<TheNumb> czyli pidgin, emapthy
<rookie> dzieki chopaky :] nara :P
<TheNumb> ty też spierdalaj
<TheNumb> ,_,
<jacekowski> ale ale
<jacekowski> co to za jezyk
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-12
<kretu> było mu powiedzieć, żeby sobie padupadu na ekg skonfigurował, dla niego to już by było h4x0rsk0
<monto> jest tu kto
<Ashiren> :o
<Ashiren> :O
<monto> kto mi pomoze bo mam problema
<gjm> wróżbita maciej
<monto> juz pisze
<monto> mam problem z synapticiem w linuxie, nie moge zainstalowac  zadnego programu, jak właonczam synaptic to pojawia sie nastepujący komunikat: Wystąpił błąd
<monto> The following details are provided: E: dpkg został przerwany, należy wykonać ręcznie "dpkg --configure -a", aby naprawić problem.
<monto> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<gjm> i co? zrobiłeś to?
<monto> nie
<monto> nie wiem jak
<Ashiren> w terminalu
<monto> ok tylko podaj mi dokładną komende
<Ashiren> no przeciez jest: dpkg --configure -a
<Ashiren> ewentualnie sudo dpkg --configure -a
<monto> ja na konsoli w linuxie jestem słaby
<monto> sorka
<monto> dpkg: błąd: żądana operacja wymaga uprawnień administratora
<Ashiren> no to z sudo
<monto> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -V
<monto> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-u user]
<monto> usage: sudo -l [-AknS] [-g group] [-h host] [-p prompt] [-U user] [-u user]
<monto>             [command]
<monto> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-r role] [-t type] [-C num] [-g group] [-h host] [-p
<monto>             prompt] [-u user] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>]
<monto> usage: sudo -e [-AknS] [-r role] [-t type] [-C num] [-g group] [-h host] [-p
<monto>             prompt] [-u user] file ...
<monto> monto@monto:~$
<Ashiren> ech
<Ashiren> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ashiren> a dwa to nie kopiuj tutaj
<monto> sorki
<Ashiren> tylko np. na pastebin.com
<monto> ok
<gjm> boge
<monto> poszło
<gjm> i co? działa teraz?
<monto> czekaj  bo czytam
<monto> konfiguruje
<monto> http://pastebin.com/HXXsCr3F
<gjm> no i czego nie kumasz?
<monto> czały czas  jest ponawianie próby http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<gjm> serwer im padł
<monto> hmm
<Ashiren> a czy mozesz teraz odpalic synaptic
<monto> sprawdze
<gjm> "Ufamy, że lokalny administrator udzielił odpowiedniego szkolenia.
<gjm> Zwykle sprowadza się ono do tych trzech rzeczy:"
<gjm> xD
<monto> to samo co wczesniej
<monto> juz jest 6 próba i nic
<monto> ile  trwa naprawianie serera
<Ashiren> sprobuj pozniej. albo zapytaj sie kogos czy da sie pominac niektore pakiety
<monto> serwera*
<monto> kogo?
<monto> ok spróbuje pozniej
<monto> dzieki za  pomoc
<Ashiren> mhm
<monto> a moze  to byc to ze  brat oglada cos na youtube?
<Ashiren> watpie
<monto> 60procent transferu mi zabiera
<gjm> lol
<monto> mam 10gb
<monto> w sumie
<monto> Ashiren miałes racje, server im padł
<monto> bo jak wchodze naich strone to tez sie nie ładuje
<Ashiren> :o
<gjm> :o
<monto> pewnie ktos  zhakował server
<mati75> ta
<mati75> sudo apt-get update
<mati75> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mati75> i powinno zaktualizować
<monto> jak serv padł to  chyba  nic nie pomoze  ale i tak spróbuje
<monto> http://pastebin.com/F3SQhHF8
<Ashiren> ekhm czy masz wlaczony synaptic lub cos podobnego
<monto> nie
<monto> mam menedzer zadan iceweasel i konsole
<TheNumb> aha
<TheNumb> to usuń /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<TheNumb> jeśli na pewno nie masz
<Ashiren> a czy kiedys tego synaptica brutalnie nie zamknales :?
<Ashiren> bo wtedy by nie puscil locka i od tego momentu sie zesral
<monto> juz działa wielkie dzienki
<monto> ashiren czałkiem  mozliwe  ze wczoraj zmknołe na brytalnie synaptica ale na 100 procent to nie wiem cy to to
<mati75> sudo killall -9 synaptic
<mati75> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mati75> i daj sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mati75> i mam nadzieje że to nie ubuntu
<mati75> tylko siduction
<monto> nie
<mati75> albo sparky
<monto> zgadłes  sparky
<mati75> nie zgadłem
<mati75> widzę po repozytoriach
<monto> a no tak
<monto> mati75 juz  działa jak trzeba wykonac te komende co podałes wyzej?
<mati75> tak
<monto> ok
<mati75> powinien się system zaktualizować
<mati75> cały
<monto> ale te komendy całe wpisac czy po jednej linijce?
<Ashiren> po linijce ~
<monto> teraz musze zainstalowac ulubione programy
<monto> ok
<monto> ashiren zawsze wpiszujemy po linijce?
<Ashiren> nie zawsze, ale tak
<monto> oki
<Wizard> Cześć
<TheNumb> Cześć Magiku
<Wizard> Siema, TheNumb.
<Wizard> Tlyko windows!
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> Wiadomo.
 * TheNumb ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8061 MB Total (3623 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series ** Uptime: 5.43 Hours **
<Wizard> I tylko mi nie mów, że OS X, bo po miesiącu na Yosemite w pracy mam ochotę wyciepnąć to gunwo za okno, mimo, że się okno nie otwiera
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> El Capitan zapowiada się ciekawie
<Wizard> Nie wiem :/
<Wizard> Znaczy da się z tym żyć, ale jakbym miał wybierać, to jednak chyba już bym wolał windę w pracy, niż OS X.
<Wizard> Chociaż w sumie z poprzednich wersji używałem ino Tigera i Leoparda.
<Wizard> Leosia bardzo lubiłem.
<Wizard> Nawet na tym moim gracie fajnie działał.
<BlessJah> hackbox?
<Wizard> Co?
<BlessJah> jak sie pc z macos nazywalo
<Wizard> hackintosh
<BlessJah> haxOS?
<BlessJah> o, wlasnie
<Wizard> Nie, ja miałem Powerbooka g4
<Wizard> A w pracy mam MacBooka Pro
<BlessJah> a ja mam probooka
<Wizard> Raz postawiłem tego Leoparda (bo miałem płytkę ze sklepu) na Vboksie, ale nie bardzo działał.
<BlessJah> tez sobie chwale :D
<Wizard> Hmm, do domu kupiłem sobie w styczniu MSI GS60
<Wizard> Spoko sprzęt.
<Wizard> Lekki, choź spory, ma wygodną klawiaturę, dobrą matrycę i potężne flaki.
<Wizard> Wyciąga mi moje ciężarówki, więc jest spoko
<BlessJah> laptop?
<BlessJah> to nie sprzet do gier ^^
<BlessJah> ide spac zanim zaczne bredzic
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> Wiem, że nie.
<Wizard> Pa
<Wizard> Ale ja tylko w ciężarówki gram ;)
<jacekowski> Wizard: myslalem o podobnym, ale stwierdzilem ze musialbym na musk upasc zeby kupic laptopa za tyle
<jacekowski> moj 6 letni ASUS kupiony za £400 dalej dziala i nawet grac sie jeszcze da
<Wizard> Nie wiem ile to jest Ł
<Wizard> Mój MSI kosztował coś koło 5kzł
<Wizard> Razem z windą 5555
<Wizard> Myślałem o MBP dla siebie prywatnie, ale tam się za o wiele słabszy sprzęt płaci 8kzł w górę, więc odpada.
<Wizard> Do tego OS X Yoseżenada
<Wizard> Windows przynajmniej nie potrzebuje karty kredytowej do instalacji.
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-13
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/6BvKSb0.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/q0y05Uc.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2008/1/17/837e1228-2fda-4143-b21b-5f9dfb361b0e.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/YHOR7Se.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/AV8VYcT.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/j7yBLqp.jpg
<Ashiren> dlaczego tylko ja dzis jestem aktywny
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/JZe4nJj.gif trzy grosze ode mnie
<Ashiren>  :3 https://i.imgur.com/jAydyIJ.jpg
<Wizard> Cześć
<Wizard> Ashiren: A mój kotek u teściów mieszka od miesiąca ;(
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/03aV19C.gif
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-14
<gregorijus> Witam. Czy można jakoś odciąć od jednego oddziału dysku 50Gb i dołożyć ich do systemowego oddziału dysku bez przeinstalowania systemu i utraty danych? Czy to z fantastytki?
<Ashiren> huh
<gregorijus> wiem, dziwny polski
<gregorijus> Litwa wita
<gregorijus> ale i tak chyba zrozumiałeś o co michodzi
<Ashiren> oddzial = partycja?
<gregorijus> ano :D
<gregorijus> przy instalacji systemu dałem dla niego 30gb, których mi ciągle za mało
<Ashiren> zalezy jaki system plikow i czy ta partycja do usuniecia lezy obok
<gregorijus> ciągle komuś brak miejsca :D
<gregorijus> napisz jakąś komendę, bym mógł ci podać wszelką potrzebną informację
<Ashiren> np. fdisk -l
<Ashiren> ale to co chcesz zrobic chyba malo prawdopodobne, przynjamniej bez doglebnego bawienia sie
<drathir> gdyby to na lvm-ach siedzialo to z tego co pamietam daloby sie nawet na zwywca zrobic...
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1738049/
<Ashiren> i 30gb na ubuntu to za malo :?
<gregorijus> no jakoś tak...
<gregorijus> wywaliłem thunderbirda, bo mi żarł całe miejsce
<drathir> a tak to raczej szybciej i bezpieczniej przeniesc potrzebne dane i przeinstalowac...
<drathir> cache trzeba bylo wylaczyc, i imapa dac...
<drathir> w sensie w thunderbirdzie...
<gregorijus> aj, postawiłem mail notifier na chrome i mam spokój :D
<gregorijus> skype mi nie ładuje wszystkich kontaktów - na androidzie mam online 40, a na linuxie 10 :D
<gregorijus> co mu zrobić, by miejsca starczyło? :D
<BlessJah> gregorijus: jesli nie masz LVM to mozesz przez gparted zmieniac rozmiar partycji (z poziomu livecd)
<gregorijus> Bez utraty danych?
<BlessJah> zazwyczaj bez, ale nie zawsze sie udaje
<BlessJah> gregorijus: ja zawsze robie cos innego
<gregorijus> co?
<BlessJah> zalozmy ze mam partycje rootfs i /home, orientuje sie ze na rootfs brakuje miejsca
<BlessJah> bo na przyklad logi zzeraja
<BlessJah> mkdir /home/log ; mount -o bind /home/log /var/log
<BlessJah> w duzym skrocie
<BlessJah> gregorijus: katalogi mozna montowac jak partycje (musisz '-o bind' uzyc)
<gregorijus> chyba jednak będę się bał to robić :D
<BlessJah> nope, ta opcja jest duzo bezpieczniejsza od zmiany rozmiaru partycji
<BlessJah> ofc robienie glupich rzeczy jak przenoszenie /bin czy /usr na inna partycje jest glupie
<BlessJah> ale wiekszosc rzeczy mozesz bezpiecznie trzymac na innej partycji
<BlessJah> gregorijus: ale to ze 30GiB to za malo brzmi nieco podejrzenie, powinienes sprawdzic co naprawde zzera tyle i dlaczego
<BlessJah> 'ncdu -x /' na przyklad
<gregorijus> z ` czy bez `?
<BlessJah> bez tykow
<gregorijus> not instaled
<gregorijus> idę szukać
<BlessJah> zawsze mozesz 'du -xhd /'
<BlessJah> u mnie system zzera 8GiB
<BlessJah> bbl, ide do sklepu
<gregorijus> poszło
<BlessJah> gregorijus: http://dpaste.com
<gregorijus> ok
<gregorijus> http://dpaste.com/2B44K55
<BlessJah> na pewno brakuje ci miejsca? na rootfs masz tylko 7GiB zajete
<BlessJah> daj 'df -hP'
<gregorijus> http://dpaste.com/0HCCX0P
<BlessJah> gregorijus: masz wszedzie sporo miejsca jeszcze
<gregorijus> a dlaczego mi szli komunikaty o braku?
<gregorijus> prawda, wywaliłem thunderbirda
<BlessJah> jaki dokladnie to byl komunikat?
<gregorijus> uspokoiło się
<gregorijus> mdm jakiś tam przy logowaniu
<BlessJah> mint ^^
<gregorijus> też resetowania jednej lub innej aplikacji
<gregorijus> naprzykład audacious
<BlessJah> thunderbird potrafi zjesc max kilka giga
<gregorijus> mam jeszcze win 7 na tym lapku
<gregorijus> mogą konfliktować?
<BlessJah> gregorijus: nie, win7 siedzi na oddzielnej partycji
<gregorijus> więc poddaję się...
<BlessJah> niestety, ale z wklejek wynika ze masz sporo wolnego miejsca
<gregorijus> znaczy jakieś inne problemy
<gregorijus> może sam dysk pomalutku leci
<BlessJah> jedyny problem jaki widze to brak oddzielnej partycji na /home
<BlessJah> no nic, niestety nie pomoge
<BlessJah> ide do sklepu
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> 1/
<gregorijus> dziękuję
<gregorijus> przynajmniej wiem, że jest ok
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-13
<dave30> czesc, potrzebuje pomocy z awk, ktos jest dobry w te klocki ;) ?
<Ashiren> was jest 30?
<gjm> i pies
<dave30> i 30 psow ;)
<dave30> xargs -n3 < awktest | awk -F";" '{print $3 , $2 , $5}' ; '{print $1 , $2, $4}' > test - chcialbym jakos odpalic druiego printa na tym pliku zeby pozbyc sie jeszcze 1 kolumny
<dave30> ta czesc nie dziala ; '{print $1 , $2, $4}
<dave30> dobra, zrobilem ;)
<dave30> cya
<Voldenet> NIE MA ZA CO
<gjm> NO
<Len> nawet nie podziękował a zaśmiecił kilka linijek na #ubuntu-pl :/
<tobiasz29> twoja nie śmieci?  :)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-15
<marek_> ?
<Ashiren> !
<jacekn> .
<piter_> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-16
<piter> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-17
<Ashiren>  
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: mogę na priv? (kocie sprawy)
<Ashiren> sobota jest jutro
<tobiasz29> nie o zdjęcia mi chodzi  :|
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> no ok
<gjm> dzisiaj: http://66.media.tumblr.com/7b4da394d7d23bf70ab664ba7c8e714c/tumblr_o4huq0bzpZ1umkzkbo1_400.gif
<tobiasz29> :D najpierw sam se dokopał, a potem się zagryzł  :D
<monoolityczny> hi
<monoolityczny> czy mozna zaonstsalowac system plikow z fat32 na ex4 nastepnie zanistalowac na tym pendrivie linuxa?
<monoolityczny> zainstalowac*
<monoolityczny> kto wie jak to zrobic?
<monoolityczny> jest tu ktos?
<wincyj> tak
<wincyj> ale ci ludzie niecierpliwi
<dweller> nigdy nie używali irca
<wincyj> sadze ze to nowe pokolenie
<wincyj> po 2000 roku urodzone
<wincyj> instat answer
<wincyj> :D
<dweller> heh
<dweller> spotkałem ostatnio takiego szczyla na mieście
<dweller> dostał liścia ale twardo się trzymał z łzami
<wincyj> dweller: ale co to ma do tego co powiedzialem :D
<dweller> no dostał instant answer
<wincyj> a :D
<dweller> ale chyba go to jednak nie zadowoliło
<wincyj> dziwne
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8805612288/h1820B080/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-18
<Ashiren> :p https://i.reddituploads.com/cfa16506a64f4a0b8648dc63ddddd938?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=16c5d53df850fa5f2ce45c87d58dec47
<tobiasz29> Niezły pomysł... jeden chleje, a drugi łapie białe myszki... normalnie manufaktura.    :>
<gjm> e:>
<greggg> czesc
<greggg> mam starego laptopa do uruchomienia - wlozylem dysk z kde 16.04 ale troche zamula- cchce mu dac xfce
<greggg> ale przy instalacji mowi bledna suma kontrolna
<greggg> podczas install xubuntu-desktop
<greggg> czym to moze byc spowodowane
<greggg> da sie wylaczyc sprawdzanie tych kluczy ? do tej jednejj instlacji
<tobiasz29> --skipinteg     : when using makepkg, skip the checksum
<tobiasz29> nie wiem wprawdzie czym to instalujesz, ale to na ogół jest skuteczne
<tobiasz29> aha, i nie wiem czy z paczek... ok, nic nie pisałem
<greggg> apt-getem instaluje normalnie jak bozia przykazala
<greggg> :)
<greggg> dzieki
<greggg> mowi ze nie zna --skipinteg
<greggg> sory chyba literowka
<greggg> nie, poprawnie wpisane ale nie zna to pod apt-get jest ? daje sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --skipinteg
<greggg> dalem --allow-unauthenticated - dalej mowie ze bledna ale idzie dalej
<greggg> chyba to to
<tobiasz29> apt-get --allow-unauthenticated
<tobiasz29> o, włąśnie  :)
<tobiasz29> You can make this setting permanent by using your own config file at /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ dir. The filename can be 99myown and it may contain this line:
<tobiasz29> APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated "true";
<greggg> ciekawe czym to jest spowodowane ze zle przelicza te sumy
<greggg> ciekawe ale nie bardzo istotne jak zadziala :)
<tobiasz29> może nie przelicza źle, a są złe... nvm    :x
<tobiasz29> niektóre  ]:)
<greggg> w oficjalnym repo ? raczej chyba nie  - nie raz instalowalem zawsze bylo ok - ale ten komp ma cos nie tak nie wiem co ale robi problemy
<greggg> do tego sie przegrzzewa to compaq cq60 jakis hipermarketowy najtanszy laptop ale dalem mu ssd 4 gb w sumie cos powinno sie dac robic
<greggg> hm jakas masakra - odpalł sie xfce ale przy aktualizacji opera - mowi decrypt failde
<greggg> czyli gdzies cos nie dziala
<greggg> bo chyba nie podejzewamy tez ze opera ma skopane paczki
<Voldenet> >ssd 4gb
<Voldenet> Używanie xfce na tym to musi być niezły masochizm
<tobiasz29> mój cały system ma 2gb :) Xy na fluxbox, Office, Opera, swap 1gb... da się. Dysk oczywiście większy niz 4gb.
<Voldenet> no, ale fluxbox to nie xfce
<Voldenet> używałem fluxa na czymś co nawet 3gb nie miało
<Voldenet> zresztą damn small linux mieścił się w dziesiątkach megabajtów
<Voldenet> a miał wszystko
<Voldenet> co prawda toporny, bo toporny ten browser, ale miał
<tobiasz29> tak
<Voldenet> w sumie z lekkich dystrybucji został tylko tinycore
<gjm> i arch ':D
<Voldenet> arch to nie dystrybucja
<gjm> arch to potęga
<Voldenet> dystrybucja chyba musi mieć system zarządzania paczkami
<Voldenet> gjm: also, arch ma minimalne wymagania chyba 128MB ramu, coś tak mi się kojarzy
<Voldenet> ale mogę się mylić
<mati75> dann small linux to przerobiony debian 3.1
<mati75> a aktualny stabilny to 8
<Voldenet> ostatnie wydanie damn small linuxa ma już ponad 6 lat
<Voldenet> chociaż dziwne, że debiana 4 nie było w nim
<Voldenet> tylko sarge
<mati75> Current Release Candidate: 4.11.RC2,
<mati75> to świeższe
<mati75> 2014 chyba
<mati75> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/forums/index.php?topic=59
<mati75> 2012
<mati75> lepiej
<mati75> to woody
<mati75> 2002 rok
<mati75> masakra
<tobiasz29> arch nie ma systemu zarządzania paczkami?
<Voldenet> ma system losowego wgrywania poprawek i zmian w infrastrukturze
<Voldenet> o którym generalnie dowiadujesz się albo jak śledzisz patch notes
<Voldenet> albo przy restarcie, jak grub zgłasza brak plików :D
<tobiasz29> ciekawe
<tobiasz29> no ale skoro korzystałeś i wiesz, to no comment
<Voldenet> to mnie irytowało
<Voldenet> nie mogłem po prostu rzucić update'a
<Voldenet> i bez spiny zrestartować
<tobiasz29> boś nie ogarnął  :)
<Voldenet> Nie nie, musiałem wejść na forum
<Voldenet> poczytać
<tobiasz29> siedzę na tym badziewiu chyba 7 rok i nie mam problemów
<Voldenet> raz musiałem pisać własnego shella, bo nie działał mi ani wget ani bash :D
<Voldenet> ale działało su
<Voldenet> a to wina wgrania paczki, która z kolei update'owała gettext (czego dowiedziałem się po fakcie, jak mi instancje basha nie wstawały)
<Voldenet> Tak, na archu nie można po prostu zainstalować paczki
<Voldenet> najpierw trzeba zrobić full update
<mati75> mi arch kojarzy się ze stojelami siedzącymi w piwnicy i oglądającymi chińskie bajki
<Voldenet> I w sumie fajnie by było, jakby sh jednak było linkowane statycznie
<Voldenet> na takim debianie sh wymaga tylko libc
<Voldenet> na archu sh = bash
<Voldenet> a bash wymaga ncurses
<mati75> w debianie sh = dash
<mati75> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-binbash-vs-bindash-vs-binshshell/
<Voldenet> ach, rzeczywiście
<Voldenet> sprawdziłem
<Voldenet> niemniej ma mniej zależności
<drathir> O.o serio? 11:03 < Voldenet> ma system losowego wgrywania poprawek i zmian w infrastrukturze
<drathir> 11:04 < Voldenet> o którym generalnie dowiadujesz się albo jak śledzisz patch notes
<drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> drathir: na przykład jak podmienili inita na systemd, to musiałem sam pisać configi do starego gruba
<Voldenet> Pamiętam też kupę zabawy jak podmieniali struktury /lib na /usr/lib
 * drathir tam nigdy przy archu sie nie obawial, ze nie wstanie, moze dlatego, ze nigdy nic takowego przy update sie nie wydarzylo... wystarczy ze sledzisz oficjalna strone to nie musisz sie obawiac...
<Voldenet> (już w ogóle przejście na systemd to coś, czego nie zrozumiem w takiej luźnej dystrybucji jak arch - mogli wziąć jakiegoś upstarta)
<Voldenet> "Wystarczy, że śledzisz oficjalną stronę"
<Voldenet> a na debianie nie muszę
<drathir> tobiasz29: potwierdzam ponad 6 lat tez bez zadnych wiekszych problemow ze strony systemu... 11:05 < tobiasz29> siedzę na tym badziewiu chyba 7 rok i nie mam problemów
<Voldenet> bo po prostu działa (no, przynajmniej większość rzeczy, systemd --user jest skopane by default)
<drathir> Voldenet: z tym shellem to zapewne bylo przy tej duzej przesiadce z systemd zgauje ;p
<mati75> wszystko co wychodzi z redhata jest zjebane
<Voldenet> nie, z shellem całkiem niedawno
<mati75> - systemd
<mati75> - gtk3
<Voldenet> i generalnie to mnie dokończyło
<mati75> - pulseaudio
<mati75> itd.
<gjm> ubuntu najlebrzy linugz bulwy
<Voldenet> instalowałem... bodajże mkvtoolnix, albo jakiś inny tool tego typu
<Voldenet> i zrobiło mi partial upgrade'a
<drathir> jak robisz -Syu raz na tydzien nawet to tez spokojnie spac mozesz, juz nie mowie nawet, ze codziennie...
<Voldenet> "jak robisz -Syu raz na tydzień"
<Voldenet> po co?
<Voldenet> robienie update'ów, podczas gdy żadne krytyczne security/performance bugi rozwiązane nie zostały jest bez sensu
<drathir> Voldenet: ale w obu przypadkach how to painless bylo na stronie glownej.... 11:20 < Voldenet> drathir: na przykład jak podmienili inita na systemd, to musiałem sam pisać  configi do starego gruba
<drathir> 11:21 < Voldenet> Pamiętam też kupę zabawy jak podmieniali struktury /lib na /usr/lib
<gjm> Total Download Size:    274.20 MiB
<gjm> Total Installed Size:  1001.81 MiB
<gjm> Net Upgrade Size:        38.10 MiB
<gjm> yolo
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> rip gjm
<gjm> e tam, to na gnujserwerze
<Voldenet> drathir: na headless serwerze system Ci nie wstaje, musisz wgrywać obrazy livecd, żeby podmontować roota i naprawiać
<drathir> co do systemd mozna bylo dopisywac do gruba, albo sysvinit compat czy jak mu tam doinstalowac i bez zmiany sobie radzil...
<Voldenet> można, ale wolę używać defaultów
<Voldenet> defaulty mają większy userbase
<drathir> w ubu przeklenstwem sa dependencies moim zdaniem...
<tobiasz29> dependencies sąklątwą wszędzie oprócz archa i slacka  :)
<Voldenet> >archa
<Voldenet> he he
<Voldenet> >arch losowo upgrade'uje ci losową bibliotekę bez upgrade'owania paczek, które tej biblioteki wymagają
<Voldenet> it's ok
<Voldenet> i ja rozumiem, że by się tego nie dało zrobić, ale się da
<tobiasz29> pierniczysz bez sensu z jednego powodu: nie trobiąc syu przed instalacją czegokolwiek masz problem... po prostu nie ogarnąłeś filozofii rolling updates i tyle  :)
<Voldenet> jak dla mnie system operacyjny ma przede wszystkim działać bez dłubania w jego wnętrznościach
<Voldenet> tobiasz29: pacman mógłby wielkimi literami pisać
<tobiasz29> u mnie działa bez dłubania  :)
<drathir> Voldenet: bo arch to bleeding edge nie tak jak debianowe z pol roku wstrecz zamrozone...
<Voldenet> że najpierw updates, potem instalacja nowości
<Voldenet> drathir: na debianie filozofia "nie ruszaj, działa" sprawdza się doskonale
<tobiasz29> pisze, zaraz na początku wiki czy instalacyjnego howto, ale kto by to czytał...
 * drathir tam na maszynach nawet ponad miesiac potrafi updateow nie robic i tez przezyc idzie ;p
<Voldenet> od kiedy używam debiana, a używam go od etcha nie mam z nim problemów
<tobiasz29> od kiedy używam archa, a używam go prawie od początków jego powstania, nie mam problemów
<drathir> Voldenet: nom arch na server zly nie jest pomijajac, ze zajedziesz sie z updatowaniem ;p postaw lepiej cos z bsd...
<Voldenet> "trzeba czytać rss/stronę główną"
<Voldenet> "i do tego sprawdzać olej"
<drathir> chociaz mam archa na pipi tez i nie narzekam ^^
<Voldenet> szkoda tylko, że w debianie też pogrzało ich z tym systemd
<tobiasz29> dla czego pogrzebało? systemd się sprawdza w praktyce bardzo dobrze.
<tobiasz29> bez spacji
<Voldenet> Dobra, usługa mi nie startuje przy starcie, jak to debugować?
<Voldenet> dla ułatwienia, w journalctl nie ma nic
<tobiasz29> nie debugować tylko przeczytać wiki
<Voldenet> po prostu systemd jej nie wstaje :)
<drathir> Voldenet: jak robisz -Syu i potem instalacja paczki to bezpieczny jestes... ale to takie paranoid mode /m nie stosuje akurat... serio archa ubic to sztuka moim zdaniem...
<Voldenet> drathir: nie no, na jednej instalacji jechałem od początku istnienia
<Voldenet> ale co się nairytowałem tym, że musiałem robić /cokolwiek/, to moje
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/xRdJIPM.jpg
<Voldenet> system operacyjny to nie stary samochód, dość łatwo oskryptować, żeby sobie automatyczny maintenance robił
<tobiasz29> sudo systemctl start/stop/enable/disable "usługa" -->  trudne?
<drathir> Voldenet: co do debiana reinstalle co nowe wydanie nie bardzo mi osobiscie do gustu przypadaja... juz wolalbym openbsd...
<Voldenet> tobiasz29: czasami robisz enable i po prostu "coś nie wstaje"
<Voldenet> oczywiście często problem z uprawnieniami się tak objawia
<Voldenet> nic i nigdzie nie ma, po prostu "nie działa"
<tobiasz29> ja robie zawsze enable po start i wstaje mi zawsze  \:D/
<Voldenet> logów próżno szukać, bo nie ma uprawnień zapisu do journala
<Voldenet> jak wszystko startujesz jako root, albo nie robisz żadnych własnych serwisów, to problem nie istnieje
<drathir> Voldenet: a co do systemd to zaraza moim zdaniem, ale klocic sie nie zamierzam... ^^
<tobiasz29> bez udziwnień, mam "po bożemu" czyli default instalacja bez harakiri i dłubania w uprawnieniach
<drathir> Voldenet: journalctl to jeszcze wieksza pomylka niz systemd niesteety...
<tobiasz29> można to wyłączyć
<Voldenet> ech, można wywalić systemd i podmienić
<drathir> logi binarne to w ogole jakis chory pomysl moim zdaniem...
<Voldenet> drathir: jeszcze brakuje, żeby były szyfrowane
<drathir> ale co kto lubi...
<Voldenet> w sumie to chciałbym, żeby więcej distro zrozumiało potęgę runita
<tobiasz29> który z was czytał to: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Systemd&redirect=no#Journal
<drathir> Voldenet: ale to sie wyklada co chwila i sobie szukaj w szklanej kuli z jakiego powodu ;p
<Voldenet> tobiasz29: przegapiłem linijki, które pozwoliłyby po prostu użyć grepa
<tobiasz29> Voldenet: sudo journalctl -u "usługa" ... i masz logi do danej usługi
<tobiasz29> Voldenet: viz wyżej
<Voldenet> tobiasz29: nie wszystkie
<gjm> gorzej jak journalctl nie działa ':D
<tobiasz29> wszystkie, przeczytaj to wiki
<Voldenet> gjm: to niemożliwe, twórca systemd zarzekał się na kozią krew, że zawsze działa
<tobiasz29> jak nie działa... no chyba, że wyłączone  :D
<tobiasz29> to mi przypomina gadanie o dupie Maryni, jak się zna wyłącznie Tereskę   :)
<tobiasz29> idę do sklepiku... po bułki  :P
<Voldenet> tobiasz29: eh, generalnie to tak, czytałem coś w tym stylu (w skrócie man to mówi) i używam sporadycznie
<Voldenet> ale, to co mówię, niektórych logów po prostu... nie było
<Voldenet> w takich sytuacjach generalnie strace nie podepniesz, nic nie zrobisz
<Voldenet> i bynajmniej to, że mi nie działa, to nie argument, żeby inni nie używali, ale doskonały żebym był przeciwko
<tobiasz29> doskonały dla ciebie, tak, ogólnie też wiele zależy jakiego softu się używa, w jakim celu masz komputer itd. itp.  ... u mnie jest najprościej, jak się da, czyli bez cudów po sieci, bez gier...  :)
<tobiasz29> ale swego czasu miałęm na virtualce w archu xp-ki... chyba z pół roku... bezbłędne.
<Voldenet> błędy w sterownikach napsuły mi krwi zarówno na nowych linuksach, starych linuksach, nowych windowsach i starych windowsach
 * tobiasz29 używa otwartych sterów ati
<tobiasz29> od kilku lat
<Voldenet> i idące z tego kernel panic, bluescreeny i inne paskudztwa
<Voldenet> Akurat na linuksach problem jest ze... sterownikami kart sieciowych :)
<tobiasz29> też zależy od karty i innych paskudztw, i owszem, mogą być problemy
<Voldenet> zarówno z broadcomem jak i intelowskimi (konsumenckimi, nie jakimiś intel pro) bywały problemy
<tobiasz29> kurde, widocznie mam szczęście do hardware
<Voldenet> po prostu pewnie mniej sprzętu przez palce przepuszczasz :)
<tobiasz29> nie no broadcom na odległość kija, potwierdzam
<tobiasz29> a, to na pewno  :)
<tobiasz29> nara... muszę iść   o/
<Voldenet> na windowsie problem głównie z chińskimi customami (jmicron) i kartami graficznymi
<Voldenet> albo raczej tym, że nvidia/ati robią jakieś cudowne technologie napychania ekranu bardziej żywym obrazem, czy Bóg wie czym
<drathir> co plik tekstowy to plik tekstowy, jak dysk dycha to idzie sie dowiedziec o co chodzi ;p Voldenet i co do sieciowek to broadcoma jak ognia lepiej unikac ;p
<Voldenet> drathir: darowanemu sprzętowi w specsy nie zagląda się
<drathir> Voldenet: co racja to racja, w sumie...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8805056512/hF04D2A50/
<tobiasz29> Ta wiewióra na pewno używa Archa ;]
<drathir> lol swietne...
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/BOjahsW.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/hp16u7k.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/f5d9ad25a640471cab2a7463ee99647e?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=f600f4ef353a443c7406742d52922b24
<Ashiren> :p http://i.imgur.com/CNGJ9RQ.jpg
<d42> :p
<gjm> :b
<d42> q:
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-19
<wincyj> elo
<mati75> 2nd
<gjm> 1st
<wincyj> 1st
<gjm> nie
<wincyj> tak
<gjm> \:D/
<Ashiren> skreciles kark?
<gjm> komu?
<Ashiren> sobie
<gjm> wtedy mógłbym mieć problem z pisaniem
<wincyj> nie potwierdzam
<Dread> to tylko steven hawking face
<Avk> cześć, są tu jacyś eksperci?
<Ashiren> chyba nie
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-12
<malutka> czesc
<diogenes_> hej, Co oznacza przyjaźń między dwiema kobietami?
<gjm> lol
<Ashiren> gjm nie popsuje?
<diogenes_> gjm, sie poddajesz?
<diogenes_> nikt nie wie? (tylko bez googla)
<Ashiren> atak na trzecią
<diogenes_> dokladniej, - Spisek przeciwko trzeciej.
<diogenes_> :P
<diogenes_> a dawno chcialem zapytac, co oznacza gjm? mam kilka warjantow - 1. Gzie Jest Miod? 2. Gdzie Jezdzi Maniek? albo co innego?
<gjm> gram już miesiąc
<diogenes_> a za nim bedzie gjdm?
<gjm> Nie, bo robię przerwy.
<jacekn> czyli po przerwie jest gjd ?
<gjm> fug
<Ashiren> gjmbus
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> gjm, a w co grasz?
<gjm> W warcaby.
<gjm> Korespondencyjnie.
<diogenes_> wow na kurniku? to mezmy zagrac jakos
<Ashiren> i tak oszukuje, pewnie bierze ruchy z komputera
<diogenes_> lol, a jaki ranking masz?
<diogenes_> po rankingu mozna powiedziec czy uzywa program
<Ashiren> nie gram w warcaby
<Ashiren> na kurniku czasem pykne se pilkarzyki
<gjm> Są piłkarzyki?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<gjm> https://www.facebook.com/designyoutrust/videos/10154697348712005/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<gjm> expect unexpected
<Ashiren> :3
<gjm> https://www.facebook.com/CatsKittensGallery/videos/869978936489751/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<diogenes_> Czym się różni Indianin od pawiana?
<malutka> gjm by wiedział :D
<diogenes_> :) a on wszystko wie?
<malutka> Pewnie! Wątpisz diogenes_ ?
<diogenes_> malutka, no ja tu jestem gosciem od niedawna, 2 tygodnja tylko wiec jeszcze nie znam kto co wie
<malutka> Ja wiem wszystko. Ale gjm wie jeszcze więcej ;)
<diogenes_> o, to ja dobrze tu trafilem, :))
<gjm> Wiem.
<gjm> Ten jak dowcipniś.
<gjm> jaki
<diogenes_> no gjm mow
<diogenes_> odpowiedz
<gjm> Kolorem tyłka.
<gjm> Słabe.
<diogenes_> lol, dobry jestes
<diogenes_> bede sie staral az nie trafie na ta ktora nie wiesz
<gjm> Żebyś nie przedobrzył.
<malutka> ;) ++ gjm
<diogenes_> zobaczymi :)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-13
<diogenes_> ping 0.0.0.0
<drathir> diogenes_: pong
<drathir> bry...
<diogenes_> drathir, bry...
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<gjm> https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18922051_1314609288657630_1139303513500483665_n.jpg?oh=944297b0377173694ed36613c28b20a7&oe=59E76581
<bartek> hih
<bartek> hiho*
<Ashiren> aw
<firemark> [04:32:21]  diogenes_ » ping 0.0.0.0
<firemark> no patrzcie, jaki haker
<firemark> pinguje same zera
<gjm> a wystarczyło ping 0
<Ashiren> o wiem!
<Ashiren> zagadka: trzy pedaly leza w lozku. ktory z nich ma urodziny?
<Ashiren> gjm wie?
<gjm> Nie znam się na, no…
<Ashiren> ten w srodku!
<gjm> Świetne.
<gjm> Ashiren: Przed lustrem stoi dwóch łysych, który jest bardziej łysy?
<Ashiren> ty
<Ashiren> ten ktory sie bardziej ogolil
<gjm> Ten który ma większą głowę.
<Ashiren> pytanie jest invalida. lysy to wartosc absolutna
<bartek> a ilu programistów potrzeba do wymiany żarówki?
<bartek> koniec czasu
<bartek> odp. żadnego bo to problem sprzętowy
<diogenes_> lol hej, zagadki to moj trend :(
<bartek> sry
<diogenes_> warto bylo dzis pozniej przyjsc i juz masz
<bartek> to ja zmykam na siłkę bb
<malutka> Hej :)
<gjm> Cześć!
<diogenes_> hej
<gjm> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/f2/39/4d/f2394dea18669e261ee2274af6d325c0.gif
<diogenes_> gjm, to cos blysko do erotyki
<gjm> Bez przesady.
<diogenes_> przesada byla by jak bym powiedzialem pornus
<malutka> Przywitanie z pancią :)
<diogenes_> malutka, a co to "pancia"?
<drathir> witam...
<diogenes_> witam...
<Ashiren> inaczej "pani"
<diogenes_> Ashiren, dzieki
<bischoop> Hi all
<Telesfor> Hi U
<diogenes_> hi
<malutka> h
<bischoop> Jak leci?
<Telesfor> a regularnie, co miesiąc.
<diogenes_> co leci?
<malutka> xD
<bischoop> No to dobrze Telesfor
<Telesfor> też sie cieszę :D
<bischoop> Problem bys mial jakby nie lecialo :-)
<bischoop> Ciesze sie z Toba ;-)
<bischoop> Narazie
<Ashiren> dowidzenia
<diogenes_> przychodz jeszcze
<diogenes_> Co rosnie bez korzeni?
<Ashiren> zażenowanie tym kanałem
<diogenes_> Ashiren, co masz na mysli?
<Ashiren> nic nic ^^
<Ashiren> zgadlem?
<diogenes_> nie
<diogenes_> tylko gjm zgadnie chyba
<diogenes_> kto zgadnje, temu jabluszko jako prezent
<malutka> ciasto
<malutka> słabe...
<diogenes_> malutka, nie, nie ciasto
<malutka> Ashiren, ++ ;)
<diogenes_> on tez nie zgadl
<malutka> diogenes_, zgadł bardziej niż ja ;P
<diogenes_> malutka, to wytlumacz mi prosze co oznacza jego odpowiedz bo ja nie jestem ekspertem z polskiego :)
<malutka> chyba gjm wytłumaczy to najlepiej ;)
<diogenes_> hmmm, bardzo ciekawe, bede czekal
<pietrek> witam wszystkich ;-)
<firemark> co za mili ludzie!
<diogenes_> czesc
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-14
<malutka> cze
<gjm> https://www.facebook.com/9gag/videos/10155730584266840/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<Ashiren> :3
<malutka> :)
<Voldenet> to i ja wkleję koty https://gfycat.com/PerkyIllegalAnophelesmosquito
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> aww
<gjm> Niektóre trochę dziwnie wyglądają.
<Voldenet> bo to specjalne, leśne koty
<drathir> Voldenet: norweskie ? ^^
 * drathir tez w takim razie kotka dorzuci do kolekcji ;p http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO1ChfM94yQ
<Voldenet> wydaje mi się, że ten jest sfotoszopowany
<gjm> Ciężko powiedzieć.
<gjm> Wygląda jak prawdziwy.
<Bischoop> Hi all
<malutka> Hello
<Bischoop> Jak sie masz malutka ?
<gjm> :>
<malutka> Dzięki Bischoop :) stabilnie
<Bischoop> To Super ;-)
<diogenes_> Bischoop, w szachy grasz?
<Bischoop> diogenes_: pewno ze tak diogenes_
<Ashiren> jaki level?
<pietrek> witam wszystkich ;-)
<pietrek> mam pytanko do znawców linuxa ;-)
<Ashiren> i zajrzales tutaj?
<diogenes_> pietrek, tutaj Ty mozesz tylko zdjecie kotkow dostac :)
<diogenes_> i to tylko w sobote :)
<pietrek> diogenes - ha ha ha
<pietrek> rzucę temat, zobaczę co Wy na to ;-)
<diogenes_> pietrek, a sprobuj co?
<pietrek> mam minta 18.1, jądro 4.4.0-53, zachciało mi się zaktualizować tego kernela do wersji 4.4.0-79 i wysypała mi się grafika (nvidia 350M)
<pietrek> Nic nie pomagało, żadne poradniki, więc przeinstalowałem system i tu zonk
<pietrek> nawet na nowym systemie nie da się włączyć tej grafiki
<pietrek> co Wy na to?
<diogenes_> jak przeinstalowales system?
<Ashiren> to widocznie najnowsze jadro ma lewe sterowniki ~
<pietrek> Nowa instalka
<diogenes_> pietrek, a formatowales disk przed preinstalowaniem?
<pietrek> tak, dysk sformatowany
<diogenes_> i /home masz oddzielny? jego tez formatowales?
<Ashiren> czym sie to objawia? czarny ekran?
<pietrek> przed sformatowaniem /home skopiowałem na inny dysk żeby nie stracić zapisanych tam danych
<drathir> w teorii czysty na roocie powinien wstac...
<pietrek> Nie nie jest czarny ekran, tylko przy starcie pluje komunikatem, że cinnamon uległ awarii i jest uruchomiony w trybie awaryjnym
<diogenes_> pietrek, jesli wziac logicznie to po przeinstalowaniu to masz stary kernel czyli ten na ktorym grafyka dzialala tak?
<pietrek> drathi - w teorii tak wlaśnie powinno być.
<pietrek> tak, teraz mam ten stary kernel a i tak nvidia mi nie działa.
<diogenes_> pietrek, i wogole ja minta raz probowalem i on bardzo zle dzialal na mojej nvidia, ubuntu byl superowy wiec radze Ci zainstalowac ubuntu i zainstalowac cinnamon jako default, bedzisz mial superanskiego minta :)
<pietrek> diogenes - coś w tym jest, teraz na intelowskiej grafie ten mint wogole lepiej jakby działa
<diogenes_> mi sie nie podoba jak mint traktuje niektorze pakety z ubuntu, dodaje swoje patchi ktore zle dzialaja
<drathir> a to byly kedys problemy na intelu ?
<drathir> diogenes_: b sie debiana uzywa a nie ;p
<drathir> *hides*
<diogenes_> drathir, :) no wiesz jak naszi rzymski przodkowie lubili mowic: "de gustibus et coloribus non disputandum"
<pietrek> nie bylo na intelu problemów, tylko wbiłem sobie do łba, że nvidia lepsza i tak działal ten mint czas juz jakiś ;-)
<pietrek> a jakby pojsc o poprzeczkę wyżej, to co polecacie, ubuntu, czy debian?
<Ashiren> arch
<malutka> archa D:
<pietrek> na archa to chyba za wczesnie dla mnie ;-)
<Ashiren> juz po 18
<diogenes_> pietrek, jak chcesz cos stabilnego to mozesz sprobowac SolydX lun SolydK
<pietrek> Ashiren, wezmę się za niego po 22 :-)
<diogenes_> lub*
<pietrek> a pomiędzy debian a ubuntu to który według Was lepszy?
<diogenes_> pietrek, dla mojej nvidia, najlepszy system ktory dziala, to opensuse
<diogenes_> probowalem duzo debian based systems i zadna nie dzialala jak trzeba
<diogenes_> tylko opensuse ale tam muszisz duzo dokumentacji poczytac
<pietrek> a dokumentacja po angielsku zapewne, az taki biegly z angielskiego nie jestem ;-)
<diogenes_> pietrek, to eksperymentuj, sprobuj zainstalowac i zobaczyc czy bedzie Ci potrzebny tlumacz czy nie
<diogenes_> jak cos, to pytaj, pomoge czym moge
<pietrek> dzięki diogenes, a ten opensuse nie jest przypadkiem komercyjny?
<diogenes_> opensuse nie, tylko suse linuxenterprise
<diogenes_> mimo tego, tam sa 2 wersji, opensuse tumbeweed i opensuse leap
<diogenes_> najlepsze i stabilnje dziala leap
<pietrek> dzięki, pomyslę na tym
<diogenes_> ok
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-15
<gjm> https://media.giphy.com/media/VDzXESybds0F2/giphy.gif
<gjm> Śmiechłem.
<Ashiren> :3
<malutka> xD
<malutka> hello
<drathir> bry...
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> hello
<gjm> :>
<drathir> bartek: witam...
<vimar> Czesc
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<malutka> dobry wieczór Ashiren
<malutka> vimar:
<vimar> Czesc @malutka jak Leci?
<vimar> Dobry Ashiren
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-16
<malutka> dobranoc
<gjm> Ej.
<gjm> Nie śpisz jeszcze?
<gjm> Zreszta…
<malutka> Hello
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> czze drathir
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<vimar> Hi
<drathir> vimar: hi, hi...
<vimar> sie ma drathir, jak sie masz?
<drathir> vimar: a jakos idzi paczki buduje...
<diogenes_> Który miesiąc ma 28 dni?
<gjm> diogenes_: https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rok_przest%C4%99pny
<diogenes_> gjm, tam pisze ze luty ale prawdcziwa odpowiedz to - kazdy :)
<gjm> HE HE HE
<diogenes_> tak tak sarkastycznie
<pietrek> witam wszystkich ;-)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<pietrek> Czym według ekspertów linuxowych najlepiej robić synchronizację danych? Mam kopię katalogu home, i wiadomo że jego zawartość się zmienia. Jak sprawnie i szybko go synchronizować z kopią, aby zawsze kopia była aktualna?
<Dread> rsync
<Ashiren> rsync plx
<Ashiren> w sensue plz
<Ashiren> ewentualnie rsnapshot
<Bischoop> Czesc
<pietrek> Dziękuję Dread i Ashiren
<pietrek> A jak w szybki sposób porównać zawartość dwuch katalogów?
<Ashiren> diff -rq folder1 folder2
<Ashiren> :?
<pietrek> Dziękuję serdecznie. Jeszcze musze sobie dobrze poczytac o tych narzędziach. ;-)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-17
<Ashiren> happy Caturday https://i.imgur.com/NZkVM3I.gifv
<diogenes_> nareszcie
<Ashiren> dzis praktycznie caly dzien mnie nie bedzie
<Ashiren> https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/06/7d91a4e7092937d6be1e880921bfcfed.jpg
<diogenes_> nie, jak my tu bez kotkow?
<cojack> czy ktos wie co sie dzieje z poznan.irc.pl? nie idzie się połączyć
<diogenes_> a co tam ciekawego?
<cojack> dekady wspomnień
<diogenes_> wspomnienia jak ptaki szyruja po niebi
<cojack> a zachodni wiatr wspienione goni fale
<diogenes_> poeta :)
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> moge dziś z pytaniem czy dzisiaj tylko koty?
<bartek> ;]
<bartek> jak zrobić żeby przy włączonym ufw działało udostępnianie plików w sieci za pomocą samby?
<gjm> Pewnie trzeba dodać jakąś regułkę.
<bartek> ok, użyłem prekonfigurowanych reguł, wybrałem aplikacje samba i utworzyło mi 8 reguł
<bartek> chyba SOLVED
<bartek> zaraz sprawdzę czy wpuszcza
<bartek> ok dziala
<gjm> 5zł
<bartek> zawsze można liczyć na bezinteresowną pomoc;]
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9r3o0W_460sv.mp4
<malutka> cześć :)
<diogenes_> czesc
<malutka> piękne koteczki Ashiren
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/hnHR29x.gif
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aAdW2eo_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-18
<d42> oh my
<gjm> Jutro: https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p526x296/18839241_1371873962906856_3298985840031596203_n.jpg?oh=304e893895762683cc2a9aed3c1e2122&oe=59D28C23
<diogenes_> wykorzystaj niedzele na maximum
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-0/p526x296/12484709_10153188974172455_23078509351423068_o.jpg?oh=5358462c1a034021b5abfb204fdeac9f&oe=59E3390A
<Ashiren> :3
<gjm> Ciąg Kotinacciego
<gjm> Bella, Furby, Łasik, Roxy
<gjm> Tak było.
<Ashiren> https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/06/b3782c5c6f9e131b7f4e4bf0146007ff.jpg
<Ashiren> ach nie sobota
<gjm> :3
<TheNumb> Ashiren: dawaj zaległe
<malutka> hej
<Bischoop> Czesc
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Bischoop> Dobry Ashiren, dobry. Jak sie masz?
<drathir> bry...
<diogenes_> czesc czesc
<Bischoop> Czesc diogenes_
<Bischoop> Dobry drathir
<diogenes_> Bischoop, czesc, czemu nie spisz w niedziele rano?
<Bischoop> diogenes_: jakos 5h snu starcza lekutko :-)
<Bischoop> nawet budzika nie mialem ustawionego lol
<diogenes_> na jutro pewnie bedzisz mial
<Bischoop> no raczej ;-)
<diogenes_> na ktora ustawiasz? 7?
<Bischoop> A ustawie tak, normalnie mam na 9.30am ale to za pozno raczej dla mnie
<Bischoop> dorzucam bieganie teraz do rutyny to lepiej wczesniej sobie wstac
<Bischoop> A ty na ktora ustawiasz diogenes_ ?
<diogenes_> Bischoop, ja ustawiam na 8.40, musze byc w pracy o 8ej, a przychodze po 10ej :DD
<gjm> Brawo.
<diogenes_> gjm, znow sarkastycznie
 * diogenes_ mysli ze gjm go nie dolubja
<Bischoop> diogenes_: to troche przerabane
<Bischoop> dyscyplina i rutyna kazdemu sie przydaje
<Bischoop> bez tego robi sie niestety balagan
<diogenes_> taaak ale mam autonomje i moge sobie do dozwolic
<Bischoop> Czyli rozumiem freelancer?
<diogenes_> nie, to inna sprawa ale mam wolnosc wybierac ile godzin pracowac
<Bischoop> Nie chodzi o to czy mozesz sobie pozwolic, ty tego chcesz bo nie jestes w stanie utrzymac rutyny :)
<diogenes_> nie, nie tak
<Bischoop> w domu pewnie syf ze laski oknami wylaza
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> fajna wyobraznie
<drathir> diogenes_: hi, hi...
<drathir> Bischoop: hi, hi...
<diogenes_> mysle ze oni poprostu zazrdzosniki :)
<drathir> diogenes_: a zoze z doswiadzen kto tam wie ;p
<diogenes_> Bischoop, zagramy w szachy na kurniku?
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> bartek: cze
 * Bischoop diogenes_ a tos ty pytal raz czy w szachy posuwam?
 * Bischoop wstawil przez przypadek /me
<Bischoop> diogenes_ to ty pytal raz czy w szachy posuwam?
<diogenes_> Bischoop, tak to ja pytalem, a pytalem po to ze masz imje bishop co w szachach oznacza goniec
<Bischoop> wiesz niestety ja mam troche pracy do tylu, obijalem sie w czwartek i piatek i teraz w weekend musze odrobic
<diogenes_> piszesz applications dla androjda? :D
<Bischoop> diogenes moj nick: Bischoop a nie Bishop. Co bishop oznacza wiem bo 14lat mieszkam w Krolestwie Brytyjskim lol
<Bischoop> diogenes_: nie, nie pisze aplikacji dla Antka
<d42> co tu sie dzieje
<Bischoop> a pomalutku
<diogenes_> Bischoop, nie jestes patriota
<diogenes_> zostawiles rzecz pospolita
<Bischoop> haha pisze koles co nie potrafi napisac: rzeczpospolita LOL
<Bischoop> Zebys ty w 1/4 chlopak tyle robil dla rzeczpospolitej co ja to byloby dobrze :)
<Bischoop> Dorosnij, jestes w UE, zyc mozesz gdziekolwiek chcesz.
<Bischoop> BTW kolego skad wiesz czy zostawilem?
<Telesfor> Dla Rzeczypospolitej Bischoop, Rzeczypospolitej. przyganiał kocioł garnkowi.
<Bischoop> dlaczego w ogole zgadujesz ze z Polski jestem haha
<Bischoop> Telesfor: on twierdzi ze patriota a ja nie. Ja mam prawo sie pomylic bo nie mieszkam od wielu lat w Polsce
<Bischoop> ja mam na codzien angielski a nie Polski
<Bischoop> Po to wlasnie tu przychodze by nie zapominac j.polskiego
<Bischoop> do 2004 siedzialem na polskich kanalach
<Bischoop> linux.pl ktokolowiek tutaj pamieta linux.com.pl/forum
<Bischoop> tam moderowalem :-)
<Bischoop> Ks-Ekspert? a rowniez
<Bischoop> linuks.friko.pl? :-)
<Bischoop> Wiec wybacz Telesfor , ale jestes po prostu grammar nazi adhomin :)
<Telesfor> wspomnień czar :-)
<Bischoop> ano jest, wspomnien nikt Ci nie odbierze
<Wiciu> Dajmy luzik
<Telesfor> spooooko
<Wiciu> Szkoda tego pieknego dnia
<Wiciu> Milo poznac, mam nadzieje ze fajnie bedzie sie nam tutaj spedzalo czas
<Telesfor> :-)
<Wiciu> Telesfor to nie z Pankracego?
<Wiciu> czy zle kojarze
<Telesfor> dobrze kojarzysz, ale to nie z pankracego
<Telesfor> Telesfor był przed pankracym
<Telesfor> i tez z Kęstowiczem
<Telesfor> tzn z Antoszewskim
<Telesfor> sorki
<Wiciu> A to juz sobie kojarze ale to nie lecialo za moich czasow
<Telesfor> nooo, lata siedemdziesiąte
<Wiciu> Ja z  79'
<Telesfor> no to nie z Twoich czasów
<Wiciu> Moich rodzicow raczej
<Wiciu> jak juz wieksi byli LOL
<Wiciu> Ja pamietam 5-10-15, Truskawkowe Studio, Teleranek
<Telesfor> i Pankracego :D
<Wiciu> Tez oczywiscie ;-)
<Wiciu> Mniej kanalow bylo niz dzisiaj ale  bylo co ogladac.
<Telesfor> nooo, teraz nie ma na czym oka zawiesić
<Wiciu> A dzis setka kanalow dla jednego czlowieka ;-)
<Wiciu> i wiecej glupot niz rozrywki i edukacji
<Wiciu> Dzis glupota ma byc rozrywka. Taka Idiokracja
<Telesfor> no ale społeczeństwo nam idiocieje, wiec i rozrywka schodzi na psy
<diogenes_> Bischoop jest bardzo zly psycholog, tyle ze mna chatowal ze nawet nie poznal ze nie jestem polakiem i ze polski to nie moj jezyk a jeszcze robi mi uwagi na temat polskiego
<Wiciu> diogenes_: Twoja narodowosc ma znikle dla mnie znaczenie :-)
<Bischoop> Nie mieszaj diogenes_ narodowosci z osobowoscia i kultura czlowieka.
<diogenes_> Bischoop, powiedziales ze zle pisze po polsku
<Bischoop> narodowosci, religii i koloru skory
<diogenes_> to prawda ale to jest falszywy argument bo sie odnoszi do innej narodowosci czlowieka
<Bischoop> Bo uczepiles smiales stwierdzic iz patriota nie jestem
<Bischoop> A ty kimze jestes?
<gjm> co tu się
<diogenes_> ufoludkiem
<diogenes_> jestem
<Bischoop> no widac zes na glowke chyba upadl
<Bischoop> taka twoja natura brnac w swoja glupote?
<diogenes_> :) teraz widac ze sie denerwowac zaczal
<gjm> Jeden z drugim, spokój.
<Bischoop> ciezko ci w zyciu i ciagle pod gorke?
<Bischoop> moment gjm czekam na powod dla IGNOR
<diogenes_> nawet bardziej teraz, uwazaj aby kapilary nie pekli
<Bischoop> IMHO jestes Idiota
<diogenes_> haha jaka oczekiwasz ode mnie reakcji?
 * Bischoop ignored diogenes_
<Bischoop> On tak czesto?
<diogenes_> czyli, nie masz innych argumentow pomimo ignora? i ja nawet zadnego razu nie wyzywalem Cie od zadnich brzdkich imion i kto z nas jest idiotem?
<malutka> Co tu się...
<Telesfor> chłopaki się za łby wzięli :/
<Bischoop> Sam sobie zaczal, sam sie prosil. Sorry ale nie mam czasu na uzeranie sie z ... niedowartosciowanym trolem
<Bischoop> Weekend ja mam dla odpoczynku
<Bischoop> i dzieciakow :-)
<Bischoop> Czesc malutka , jak sie masz?
<malutka> Dzięki Bischoop. Opalam się ;p
<malutka> A u Ciebie?
<Telesfor> hej, a pamiętacie ten kawałek: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSoFBDq0sPU ?
<Telesfor> :D
<Bischoop> malutka: robisz prostokat na klacie?
<Bischoop> To super, slonka daje?
<gjm> Banana?
<gjm> Super hakerska sztuczka.
<Bischoop> mam nadzieje ze to nie o mnie?
<malutka> ;)
<Bischoop> gjm: ?
<gjm> 14:06 !! Bischoop is now known as vimar
<gjm> 14:07 !! Bischoop [~vimar@cpc101124-sgyl37-2-0-cust126.18-2.cable.virginm.net] has joined  #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> nice try
<Bischoop> ty wierzysz ze o tym nie wiem?
<Bischoop> haha
<Bischoop> przelaczalem sie z konsoli na X-y
<gjm> <haker>
<Bischoop> jestes taki naiwny?
<gjm> No.
<gjm> Jestem tu od niedawna.
<Bischoop> o skora, man :-)
<gjm> Jeszcze nie wszystko kumam.
<Bischoop> Nie wierze Ci
<gjm> I prawidłowo.
<Bischoop> Myslales ze ja tego nie kumam :-)
<Bischoop> chcialem otworzyc link ktory Telesfor wrzucil to przeszedlem na X'y no i chcialem kontynuowac konwersacje na tym nicku.
<gjm> Dobra, dobra, starczy.
<vimar> :-)
<Bischoop> Skoro tak twierdzisz
<Bischoop> OK, ja spadam pobiegac, wroce jak 7-me poty wyleje
<Ashiren> nie zapomnij o crossficie
<Bischoop> @Ashiren czasem tez. Mam Personal Trainer Licence. Kobitki odchudzam
<Bischoop> Albo z chlopakow manow robie
<Bischoop> Przyjemne z pozytecznym polaczone wedle logiki: Turn your Hobby into Income ;-)
<gjm> Najpierw masa, potem masa.
<Viteac> Hi
<Bischoop> gjm: moznaby polemizowac :-)
<Bischoop> gjm: mozna by polemizowac :-)
<Bischoop> Hi Viteac jak tam leci?
<gjm> 14:20 [freenode] !! Viteac [~marvi@cpc101124-sgyl37-2-0-cust126.18-2.cable.virginm.net]
<gjm> Powtarzasz się.
<Viteac> Spoko bracku
<Bischoop> My w tej samej branzy gjm
<gjm> Dobra, nie śmieszkuj,
<Bischoop> To juz nie ja ale ten sam adresik. Dobra ja lece
<gjm> Idę na papierosa.
<Bischoop> gjm: Ty nie badz zabawny, bo tak jakby nie mozna bylo miec tego samego adresu. Masz pojecie o sieci w ogole?
<Bischoop> Tak, Twoja wiedza jest jednak chyba watpliwa
<Ashiren> :O
<Bischoop> Albo jestes po prostu nadpobudliwy. Relaks juz chlopak
<Ashiren> chyba Ty
<gjm> :D
<gjm> To dobre.
<Bischoop> Ashiren: to jemu hacki po glowie chodza, ja w majty nie sram z byle powodu
<Bischoop> On widzi ten sam host i sie podnieca
<Bischoop> Moze odpale jeszcze kilka laptopow wejde to kanal zamknie? komputer swoj z sieci wylaczy lol
<gjm> Ogarnij jajniki.
<Bischoop> Chlopak, ja mam firme, niedawno brat dolaczyl to sie nim opiekuje. Mieszka na mojej chodzie pietro nizej. Ogarniasz juz temat?
<viteac> gjm: co tak peniasz?
<viteac> jakbysmy chcieli przejac kanal to bys nawet o tym nie wiedzial. Tunelem przez emacsa bys nawet hostow nie ogarnal haha
<Bischoop> Daj spokoj mu, on nerwowy dzisiaj jest i ma zly dzien
<gjm> Co za dużo to niezdrowo.
<gjm> Pewnie wrzucałem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3OzptqCDvw
<Bischoop> ten pajac tez tu jest lol
<mati75> nie lepiej +b?
<TheNumb> Na całe Virgin mobile od razu
<gjm> Bardzo ładnie.
<malutka> \o/
<gjm> Nosz kurde.
<gjm> Chciałem wrzucić "kobieta mnie bije" z Seksmisji, ale oczywiście usunęli.
<malutka> ;>
<drathir> chwile nie zagladam i banany leca, ladnie...
<malutka> zasłużone drathir ;)
<gjm> https://web.facebook.com/thedodosite/videos/1155679331233407/
<gjm> <3
<diogenes_> Czym sie rozni blondynka od ogorka?
<drathir> malutka: nie twierdze, ze nie...
<Voldenet> diogenes_: blondynka może zjeść ogórka, a ogórek nie może zjeść blondynki
<Voldenet> głupie pytanie ;-)
<gjm> pa jaki
<diogenes_> Voldenet, nie
<diogenes_> prawdziwa odpowiedz: Blondynka jest pieprzona a ogórek solony
<gjm> Masz szczęście, że malutka nie jest blondynką.
<diogenes_> gjm, skad wiesz?
<Ashiren> bo nie pytala o wytlumaczenie dowcipu
<gjm> :)
<diogenes_> to dedukcja taka?
<malutka> ;)
<CookieM> knajacki humor, bez polotu i finezji
<diogenes_> zalezy od atmosfery czy pozytiwna czy negatywna
<Ashiren> Kto kogo zaatakował w 1672 roku?
<Ashiren> - Nasturcja.
<diogenes_> i nas tez
<malutka> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-11
<malutka> o/
<Spaulding> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/De8DrOKWsAAhrsE.jpg:large
<Spaulding> jezeli dalej sie interesujemy smiesznymi kittensami ;-)
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-12
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-13
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<uh4> Witam, czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć jak głośno to będzie chodzić i ile PLN za prąd wyjdzie. plex, smb, nginx, flask, php, mysql, owncloud. 24h/7
<uh4> http://allegro.pl/dell-poweredge-t310-4gb-ddr3-i3-540-0xhdd-fv-gwr-i7251219792.html#thumb/6
<malutka> głośno, dużo :3
<dfgg> malutka: otototo
<dfgg> chociaż rakowe chodzą głośniej niż towery :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-14
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<dfgg> \o/
<guest> drathir
<uh4> hej, mam problem z transmission
<uh4> po ściągnięciu czegoś mam katalog i plik tylko do odczytu
<uh4> nie mogę go usunąć ani nic modyfikować
<uh4> drwxr-sr-x 2 debian-transmission root    4096 cze 14 21:47 Game
<uh4> mogę z palca zmienić właściciela
<uh4> ale gdzie ustawić aby po ściągnięciu z automatu było nobody
<uh4> pliki udostępniam przez samba... co ciekawe gdy przeniose katalog gdzie indziej to juz można go modyfikować
<guest> Samba de Janeiro
<drathir> uh4: bo systemd z innym userem zapewne pobiera... zalezy od ustawien...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-15
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-16
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/cD3Af-27pWJ_8Ed3s3QOq73KGzHqDJlBTZGoETSa62Q.jpg?s=c3f3009439792be2e3ce2472095ff9db
<malutka> o/
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/eq6e3y7CheebhqB-Z0k4zU8EyMm4XCROgpCEWUthtwo.jpg?s=fcc1e0875beb3edd50a4342903d62d69
<malutka> :o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/r6xM1rO1wb5NyYXVed0e2l_jZFNaVzwgfsiDMNCSxc0.jpg?s=3efbb2f6f6ac48490243ff01dd114edc
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Qu8NpX3LQEhVe77zpq3R0vzUrXlrUEKik9T-koLkXBo.jpg?fit=crop&crop=faces%2Centropy&arh=2&w=640&s=58fda5df4a0637ad743636bcde05f0ff
<Ashiren> ;3 https://i.redditmedia.com/XthhO_AziN7XJCOvjl-04U81vZa4H8_xBzcXOT_Czps.jpg?s=d14de3f165d423f2282a470c8788c6cb
<malutka> ;)
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redditmedia.com/9K4tJKMc0OkSsNTRVesYC4zkP1FuDQAfHti0I3oAwDQ.jpg?s=f92413b105083b6a28d7309adcdf8dcd
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/yCJoyyr6lLbHd_B7TRLhUuwbWP4ExD_TlxEAV-zk_tQ.jpg?s=cf4fcd29221a4ac04eb048eecffe05eb
<malutka> :*
<malutka> w oczko buziak
<grek> czesc
<grek> zainstalowalem php 7.2 zgodnie z tym na ubuntu 14.04
<grek> ale nie dziala a2enconf php7.2
<grek> ERROR: Conf php7.2 does not exist!
<grek> ok mam
<malutka> nie ma za co :3
<grek> :)
<grek> a wie kto smoze o takim czyms
<grek> https://serverfault.com/questions/916959/lets-encrypt-on-ubuntu-and-nginx-forwarded-to-apache
<drathir> a apache nie ma z automatu spod letsencrypta toola?
<grek> ma
<grek> ale co z tego
<grek> mi apacje ma dawac nie ssl
<grek> bo wszystko idzie do nginx na porcie 80
<grek> za nim jest varnish jak ma cache tylko go zwraca jak nie to apache renderuje zawartosc -
<grek> nie moze ssl bo varnish nie zkaszuje ssl
<grek> zasadniczo ma to chyba sens
<grek> aktualnie przy https cachowanie sie skomplikowalo a to jest jakies rozwiazanie
<grek> content w postaci nie zaszyfrowanej jest kaszowany przez varnisha a odsylany do klienta przez nginxa ktory tylko to szyfruje
<grek> nie znam alternatywy aktualnie - chyba ze wylaczenie varnisha ale jednak to fajna rzecz
 * drathir nie uzywal nginx-a wiec ne wie... ale jakies tutki na bank sa,...
<grek> no nic nie znalazlem do takiego proxy kombinatu apache varnish i nginx w jendym
<drathir> grek: teoretycznie nie zcacheujesz ssl w ogole, bo musialbys mitm zrobic i ktos Twojego certa instanac...
<grek> tool ktory robi certy pod varnisha pluje sie ze nie ma dostepu do czegos w domenie//.well-known/acme-challenge/_NLODMkgyCuIWA6g1woldtDvtFrK5qJ5LpaZdhUY2gk czyli se tam cos chce dodac
<grek> skeszujesz
<grek> w ten sposub skeszujesz
<grek> kaszowany jest cos czego user nie dostaje robi to varnish po naglowkach
<grek> a do usera trafia pod niego zaszyfrowna tresc ktora otrzymal od varnisha
<drathir> grek: zapewne probujesz sie podzywac pod jakihs znanych dostawcow ;p
<grek> czyli apache przy takim reuescie nie bedzie uruchomiony
<grek> nie a czemu
<grek> mam to do firmowych zastosowan i dobrze to dzialalo do czasu automatycznych ssl
<grek> teraz by sie przydalo auto odsierzanie i jest ale nie wiem jak to dodac do konfigiuracji - dosc nietypowej
<grek> ale dzialajacej
<drathir> grek: nie za bardzo wiem jakim cudem jak certy sie nie zgadzaja, ale ok, mozliwe...
<grek> dana strona ma duze obciazenie - jest skeszowana w varnisu a nginx sobie ja bierze szybciutkko i tylko od usera szyfruje , super sprawa. powinni to dodac w ramach jednego nawet serwerka
<grek> rozumiesz - skeszowana jest nie zaszyfrowana
<grek> otrzymana od apache
<grek> a requewsty obsluguje varnish ktory nie gemeruje stron tylko sprawdza mam w casze varnisha - to daje jak nie to odpyytuje  apache o nowa wersje
<grek> i jak jest naglowek pozwol na cache to zapisuje w varnisu
<grek> a nastepny request o to samo juz odbije sie o varnisha tylko nginx go zaszyfruje pod usera
<drathir> nie czaje jak to ma dzialac jak sie nie authnie, bo nie masz dostepu do ssl-a danej strony... i ogolnie cale tls nie mialoby sensu, bo kazdy moglby sobie zaszyfrowac co chce i podszyc sie pod strone...
<grek> 0 zapytan do bazy 0 przetwarzania przez phpa pod nowy kontent
<grek> nie wiem do konca czemu tak myslisz -przeciez dla usera to jest nie widoczne wszystkie 3 mechanizmy sa przed userem on dostaje zawsze strone od nginxa
<drathir> grek: musi byc, bo auth bierze z serwera koncowego i z serwerem koncowym sesje tls ystawia jak ktos sie wbije miedzy sesje polaczenie musi byc przerwane...
<grek> ale nic sie nie wbija pomiedzy - bo user gada user - nginx - user- nginx
<grek> a nginx jako load balancer bierze przez varnisha z apache nie zaszyfrowana tresc
<grek> serwerem koncowym jest nginx
<grek> to co za nim to juz sposob wygenerowania tresci - ktora jest z cache albo wygenerowana
<drathir> grek: no wlasnie wbija proxy cacheujace... takie cos tylko nma dla mnie sens jakby proxy mialo dostep do certow strony koncowej...
<grek> varnish caszuje w ramie wiec ddostep nawet do plikow statycznych tym sposobem jest ultra szybko
<grek> no ma przeciez do wszystkiego dostep - komunikacja szyfrowana przebiega miedzy nginx a userem i nginx ma miec cert dla domeny i szyfrowac to
<drathir> grek: nawet milisekundy to jest modyfikowanie danych, bo dane na serwie moga byc zupelnie inne... tls jest bezuzyteczne jesli na cos takiego zezwala...
<grek> hm, nie rozumiemy sie - jak nie zezwala to moj content i to jak bys mial proxy w ramie dla obrazkow za ngixem - zwracasz z ramu albo z dysku - a naglowki dodaje nginx bo obn obsluguje reqwuesty a za nim w strone usera nic nie ma .
<drathir> tak jak mowie takie cos ma tylko sens w formie user - proxy uzywa wlasnego certa user wysyla zadanie szyfrowane dochodz do proxy deszyfruje wysyla zapytanie do servera doceloweggo i tu cert servera docelowego uzywany odbiera deszyfruje szfruje znow certem serwera proxy i wysyla do usera...
<drathir> przy czym user widzi podpisany certem servera proxy a ne strony docelowej na ktora sie polaczyl...
<grek> nie :) to lepiej dziala - po co szyfrowac tresc wewnatrz dwuch procesow na jednym serwerze. to jest 100% bezpieczne i zgodne. po prostu tak jest generowana tresc- na serwerze jest proxy wewnetrzny ktory sobie caszuje - tak dziala varnish , ty mowisz jak by proxy bylo pomiedzy nginxem a userem a nie jest . to wewnetrzne srodowisko proxy
<drathir> grek: o to chodzi, ze Ty nie wiesz czego user zarzadal, bo inaczej tls nie mialoby najmiejszego sensu...
<grek> jak nie wiem - ngix dostaje request w polaczeniu szyfrownaym z userem on to szyfruje, i ten request np o obrqazek czy www sprawdza czy ma w cache a jakj nie ma kazew wygenerowac
<grek> gdzies to znalazlem takie rozwiazanie i jest bardziej niz fajne, mozesz cashowac to czego juz pozniej sie nie da wlanie przez ssl
<drathir> a jesli nie wiesz co user zarzadal to jak masz to zcacheowac czy porownac czy dana rzecz juz jest zcacheowana bez mozliwosci podgladniencia co sie chce?
<drathir> nom ciekawe jak on to robi...
<grek> a czemu myslisz ze nie wiesz skoro komunikacja przebiega pomiedzy userem a nginxiem - on wszystko wie i decydiuje co dalej
<grek> to aplikacja mowi co mozna bylo skeszowac a co nie - ngdzix czyta tylko naglowki
<grek> magia http cache
<drathir> grek: jesli wie to musi odszyfrowac sesje tls-a przez co user musi zainstalowac inny cert lokalnie...
<grek> jak aplikacja mowi ze no cache albo private to tak jest to trakowane
<grek> jaki inny - jest tylko jedna komunikacja ssl - z certyfikatem domeny. pomiedzy userem a ngixem
<drathir> no chyba, ze w routerze jest ukryte to samo... ale to tak czy siak mitm...
<grek> to nie wychodzi na router
<grek> jeszcz raz - ngix apache i varnish to jeden serwer tzw proxy lokalne
<grek> ktore jak to lokalne nie potrzebuje szyfrownaia bo ma dostep do zasovow od srodka
<grek> a wszstko co wychodzi jest szyfrowane, przez ngixa on obsuguje port 443 port
<drathir> tylko ze tls-a nie da sie cacheowac bez 1. zlamania certa prywatnego servera docelowego i w locie szyflowania/deszyfrowania 2. dzialania jak mitm tylko ze po stronie usera musi byc cert zainstalowany lewy, zeby miec dostep do danych...
<grek> alpikacji php nodowej czy jakiej tam jest to obojetne czy tresc ktora poda bedzie zaszyfrownaa czy nie one sie tym nie zajmuja to serwer side generoeanie czegos co dopiero na protokole jest albo nie jest szyfrowane
<drathir> http sie owszem da bez problemow...
<grek> i dlatego request od nagixa do apache jest http
<grek> cala magia w tym wlasnie
<drathir> grek: osobiscie jak uzywam przegladarki i thhps to zadne polaczenie http nie jest akceptowane...
<drathir> https*
<drathir> grek: i tu sie zgodze po http to sobie moze robic wszystko, ale po https nic a nic ni da sie cacheowac... jedynie w dwoch sytuacjach podpunktach powyzej...
<grek> dlatego ngix odpytuje apache bez https - lokalnie, i wszytko gra i smiga
<grek> no i w sumie otrzymuejsz cos nazdwyczaj cennego jezeli aplikacja php mowi ze ta tresc zmieni sie za 5 godzin - to znaczy na 100% ze przez 5 godzin zaden request do niej nie dotrze - wszystko bedzie z cache bez wzgledu na wysylana naglowki prez klienta
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/URVdqtBFmpMcnacExbMm5W90tjePiTV_qXBXuP-0d84.jpg?s=f5a2067fd366e1a6244fe6bb7414d2e1
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-17
<malutka> o/
